# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  What are you up to?

## PlatypusGardens

As we keep getting in trouble for our off-topic rants, maybe we should keep it here.
I've been known to start these kinds of threads on other forums.
(one is over 130 pages and counting) 
Drop a line, what are you doing/cooking/drinking/welding/thinking about/etc  
I'm having a beer or three after a big day on the tools (and knees) fixing up that paving job.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Waiting for others (happens a bit)... so I'm watching a mixture of car videos and TED talks.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I seem to spend a lot of time WAITING.  
Hate waiting 
grr

----------


## OBBob

Always reminds me of this. I'm a big Dr Seuss fan... way a head of his time and clever, subtle messages.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dr Seuss, Salvador Dali, Hunter S Thompson and H.R Giger.  
my heroes  
*swoon*

----------


## OBBob

I watched a Ted talk about generating more neurons (apparently it's possible after all) ... I'll take whatever I can get!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

.....who......who is this Ted fella......?    :Unsure:

----------


## Bros

> As we keep getting in trouble for our off-topic rants, maybe we should keep it here.
> I've been known to start these kinds of threads on other forums.
> (one is over 130 pages and counting) 
> Drop a line, what are you doing/cooking/drinking/welding/thinking about/etc  
> I'm having a beer or three after a big day on the tools (and knees) fixing up that paving job.

  Al long as you don't stray off the etc topic you will be OK

----------


## OBBob

TED is a series of (generally) short talks by experts in their fields about all manner of interesting topics. I've watch fantastic talks about technology, health, the shipping industry, the gorilla vegetable garden movement in the USA... the list goes on. Worth a look.    http://www.ted.com/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of watching stuff.....I'm excited yet sad as I'm about to watch the last episode of the TV series of Fargo tonight.
Yeh....I was a bit like ummm whatever, a TV series based on a great movie, but then I started watching it and OMG hooked straight away. 
Recorded a couple of eps, then went and bought the dvd.  
Very good. 
Martin Freeman (The office, hobbit etc) and Billy Bob Thornton at their best.
Freeman plays his usual socially awkward, unsure character, but with a dark side.
And yank accent done very well IMO. 
Billy Bob is always a pleasure to watch.
Dark, evil, charming, smirking all at once. 
*more swooning* 
hehe 
WATCH IT!   
Season 2 starting soon.
With Ted Danson.
in a beard  
and lots of other great actors judging by the previews. 
SBS 2      :Smilie:   
I'll check out Ted as well.
Thanks for the tip.   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Other forums have a 'like'  button... can we have a like button?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Strutting around in my new boots   :Biggrin:     
Puss in boots?   :Nonono:   
No
Platypus in boots!    
I need something a bit softer and with better support when standing around in the shed.
One of the local workwear shops are having a 30% off sale on boots so ducked in for a look. 
Got these for $99   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hahahaha that's the one. 
but with a grinder instead of a sword

----------


## toooldforthis

not much.
back went (again) Friday before last.
but jesus visited yesterday and I threw the walking stick away.

----------


## Bros

Finishing off what I was doing yesterday.

----------


## phild01

Just some plastering.

----------


## OBBob

> Just some plastering.

  You always seem to be plastering.  :Smilie:  Is the end in sight?

----------


## phild01

> You always seem to be plastering.  Is the end in sight?

  Not always and like it as much as I like painting, not!  :Mad:  ...only 2 sheets to go, just a gas outlet holdup.
But got very pleased with my first attempt at folding some sheet, will have to put the pics up soon.
As well, waiting on a glass section of splashback then back to the kitchen, but do need to finish the carport.  Steel already in place, just the roof but a tree got in the way a bit.
 Do need to get some balcony tiling and ballustrading done.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Finishing off what I was doing yesterday.

  
.."..which is.......what eggsacktly?

----------


## OBBob

> .."..which is.......what eggsacktly?

  Keeping an eye on us... clearly.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Keeping an eye on us... clearly.

  
Well he can't touch us here.  :Nonono:  
This is OUR HOUSE!    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

transferring files from pooter to 'arddrive  
5 hours and 15 minutes remaining.....
I'll be asleep on the couch by then.....     :Unsure:

----------


## Bros

> .."..which is.......what eggsacktly?

    Trying to catch up with what I was doing the day before.

----------


## OBBob

> transferring files from pooter to 'arddrive  
> 5 hours and 15 minutes remaining.....
> I'll be asleep on the couch by then.....

  Since when has the predicted time been correct? In 30 minutes it'll probably be seven hours remaining. :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Since when has the predicted time been correct?

  haha
Rarely  
It usually seems to start off going OH MY GOOOOOD LOOK AT ALL THE FILES YOU WANT ME TO TRANSFER OOOOO IT WILL TAKE FOOOOOREEEEEEVERRRRRR...  
Then a bit later it's down to half the time and in the end it only took an hour 15 minutes.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Trying to catch up with what I was doing the day before.

  
Well.....I.....dunno....try using a bigger hammer?
Might be quicker....     :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Still 30 degrees in Melbourne, just went to the park for a picnic.

----------


## Cecile

> .....who......who is this Ted fella......?

  Who is this Ted fella?  Well, it's not himself over there, not Moondog, that's for sure.  Even if he IS the real Ted.

----------


## OBBob

> Well.....I.....dunno....try using a bigger hammer?
> Might be quicker....

  Maybe he doesn't have a hammer... sometimes you just have to work with what you have though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maybe he doesn't have a hammer... sometimes you just have to work with what you have though.

   
hahahahahaha 
Wouldn't surprise me if one of the mods of The Renovate Forum was doing that    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Does Marc live next to Metrix ?

  We ALL live in the matrix, don't you know?   :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

Still deciding on the layout for upstairs so I can start ripping this house apart (more than I already have that is)  :Biggrin:  
Made a decision on the new stairs, now to build them,

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just back from morning walk to the beach with the mutts.
Lots of fun as usual. 
Chased birds, dug holes, sniffed other dog's butts, rolled in something dead and had a swim.                  
The dogs had a good time too   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Still deciding on the layout for upstairs so I can start ripping this house apart (more than I already have that is)  
> Made a decision on the new stairs, now to build them,

   
I thought you were an expert?? I've watched heaps of building shows and they always use dodgy, dangerous ladders all the way through the build and then put the stairs in last!! ha ha ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Milk crates and cable ties   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Milk crates and cable ties

  Wanna know where I can get a milk-crate or two?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wanna know where I can get a milk-crate or two?

  
Oh they're around.
Just gotta be quick

----------


## METRIX

> I thought you were an expert?? I've watched heaps of building shows and they always use dodgy, dangerous ladders all the way through the build and then put the stairs in last!! ha ha ...

  Nah, gotta get rid of these, as new floor and kitchen is going in here, need a proper set of stairs. 
\

----------


## OBBob

Is that authentic linoleum you have downstairs!  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

No authentic ceramic tiles

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wondering which genius designed this charger....       :No:    
EDIT 
Probably these guys http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/silly-square-114537/

----------


## Bros

Well you would insist in using double GPO's.

----------


## OBBob

You're meant to use it with an extension lead...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well you would insist in using double GPO's.

  Always.

----------


## Marc

Or with a powerpoint with the switch below the socket. :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Or a powerpoint without any switch at all? :Roflmao:

----------


## Marc

Ok ok, some alternatives
Notice the last one has USB charger incorporated so no need for charger. 
Also It occurred to em that if you turn the powerpoint raraound teh switche wille be below the sockete and so out of the way ...  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have a single one with a switch  :Smilie:  
Might swap.....  :Unsure:  .... Ahem, I mean get a licensed electrician to swap it over.    :Rofl:

----------


## GeoffW1

> As we keep getting in trouble for our off-topic rants, maybe we should keep it here.
> I've been known to start these kinds of threads on other forums.
> (one is over 130 pages and counting) 
> Drop a line, what are you doing/cooking/drinking/welding/thinking about/etc  
> I'm having a beer or three after a big day on the tools (and knees) fixing up that paving job.

  Hi,  Doing exacly the same. To suppress the weeds I have swept a coloured (10% oxide) dry mortar mix into the joints and sprayed with a very fine water mist. I will give it time to cure then do a sponge over with 10% acid. Meanwhile I am having those beers you mention.  Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have swept a coloured (10% oxide) dry mortar mix into the joints and sprayed with a very fine water mist. I will give it time to cure then do a sponge over with 10% acid.

  
Interesting. 
Is this a tried and tested method or something you're doing for the first time?    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> I have a single one with a switch  
> Might swap.....  .... Ahem, I mean get a licensed electrician to swap it over.

  
You can always claim to be a license conscientious objector !

----------


## METRIX

> Or a powerpoint without any switch at all?

  I have a few of these installed, clean lines, no switch.

----------


## METRIX

Yesterday, ripped floor out, now to start the rebuild.

----------


## OBBob

Be finished today?  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Be finished today?

  Of course, carpet them after lunch  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

Bit surprised you're not having a lift.

----------


## METRIX

Actually it would take up less room

----------


## OBBob

Walking...  
Interesting failure mode... presumably it wasn't just someone walking on the footpath.

----------


## Bros

Went to the doctor today and he attacked the back of my hand first with biro circles then with nitrogen, damm sore now.

----------


## METRIX

Went to Alexandria Bunnings today, tried to return something that cost $178 without a receipt, they said sorry $100 limit with no receipt, Since When ??
Went to Castle Hill returned the same product with no receipt, all ok ???

----------


## METRIX

> Walking...  
> Interesting failure mode... presumably it wasn't just someone walking on the footpath.

  Perhaps ?

----------


## OBBob

PG's heavier brother?

----------


## paddyjoy

Watching "the last man on earth", it's freakin hilarious, would highly recommend it!

----------


## phild01

What channel?

----------


## Armers

> Watching "the last man on earth", it's freakin hilarious, would highly recommend it!

  
Never got past the first episode, might need to find some time in my life to revisit... maybe!?

----------


## paddyjoy

> What channel?

  Unfortunately not on any Australian channels yet so you would need to use a proxy and watch it on hulu.   

> Never got past the first episode, might need to find some time in my life to revisit... maybe!?

  Definitely, it gets better and better!

----------


## Armers

From memory I got up to the part where she finally convinced him to marry her!

----------


## phild01

> Unfortunately not on any Australian channels yet so you would need to use a proxy and watch it on hulu.

  Hey, only get 4Gb month so no video for me, including youtube  :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

> Hey, only get 4Gb month so no video for me, including youtube

  Wow... that's one very restrained budget!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hey, only get 4Gb month so no video for me, including youtube

  
Whoa!  
i know people with Netflix etc who have (and use) 1000Gb/month.
Yep, 1000Gb   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Mine's unlimited cable ... thankfully.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Whoa!  
> i know people with Netflix etc who have (and use) 1000Gb/month.
> Yep, 1000Gb

  ..that being one Tb!

----------


## Marc

Eventually everyone will be on unlimited. They will find other ways to bill you at a higher rate.

----------


## phild01

I once had 12Gb a month with cable and found 3 was the most I ever used.  So the 4Gb wireless plan was going to suit me fine.  I don't particularly miss out as I find a lot of entertainment these days pretty terrible.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ..that being one Tb!

  
Yes 
1000 looks more impressive though

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Eventually everyone will be on unlimited. They will find other ways to bill you at a higher rate.

  
I'm still waiting for the NBN to show any signs of being better than what we had before.
All we have now is a bunch of boxes on the wall and nothing has really improved.   :Unsure:  
Oh, that's right, it's really fast to the box on the street corner, then it's rubbish from there to the house.
Yeh 
Good one   :Rolleyes:

----------


## phild01

> Oh, that's right, it's really fast to the box on the street corner, then it's rubbish from there to the house.
> Yeh 
> Good one

  Why do you need superfast fibre for!?

----------


## OBBob

> Why do you need superfast fibre for!?

  streaming cat videos ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> streaming cat videos ...

  
Of course  
duh    :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  yeah 
that's me right now   :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob

> yeah 
> that's me right now

  You're one smooth cat...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You're one smooth cat...

  
Oooooh yeeeeaaaaahhhhh (Barry White voice)

----------


## Bros

Scientific research showsStudy: Dogs really do look like their owners - Vox   

>

----------


## Marc

> I'm still waiting for the NBN to show any signs of being better than what we had before.
> All we have now is a bunch of boxes on the wall and nothing has really improved.   
> Oh, that's right, it's really fast to the box on the street corner, then it's rubbish from there to the house.
> Yeh 
> Good one

  I have fibre to the house with Optus. besides a rough patch a few month ago when I skipped one month payment because of slow performance (1.5 mbs) now it's back to a mediocre 30mbs.
NBN came along and place a box with fibre on my wall next to the optus box ... ha ha. still no connection though. They whisper 100 mbs but i have to see it...and the cost of the plans.

----------


## OBBob

Acclimatising. Yesterday was 31 degrees in Melbourne... today topped out at 16 deg. and it's now 13 deg.  
Variety is the spice of life... all you northerners are missing out!  :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

> Acclimatising. Yesterday was 31 degrees in Melbourne... today topped out at 16 deg. and it's now 13 deg.  
> Variety is the spice of life... all you northerners are missing out!

  I don't mind missing out on sub 20's :Biggrin:

----------


## Bros

Forecast to be 30 deg for me and Platypusgardens tomorrow but we are tough and can wear it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Forecast to be 30 deg for me and Platypusgardens tomorrow but we are tough and can wear it.

  
Cold shower will help  https://www.facebook.com/RadioEssex/...5795544261823/

----------


## phild01

Geeze you can crack me up PG :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Got myself a new gadget for the kitchen   :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Got myself a new gadget for the kitchen

  A cordless phone? 
Sweet.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Geeze you can crack me up PG

  
I've watched over 20 times I reckon. 
Still hilarious   :Rofl:  
And veeeeeeery cute.

----------


## OBBob

> Got myself a new gadget for the kitchen

  Nice... would have to be plumbed in would it not?

----------


## OBBob

> I don't mind missing out on sub 20's

  Well actually now I'm waiting for a plane and heading North, albeit briefly.

----------


## Marc

> Nice... would have to be plumbed in would it not?

  Yes, all done. 
Had to have a new 20 A powerpoint, and fit a copper pipe to bring water from the water filter to the machine. Also needed a drain. 
More or less like fitting a dishwasher. 
Makes a mean cup of coffee in no time flat. 
The steamer pushes a massive amount of steam through the milk. not yet fully confident with it, after using the little Sunbeam with a one hole wand. This has 4 holes, but I am getting better.

----------


## OBBob

Well if I want sitting on the tarmac in a broken-down plane I'd drop past for a sample!

----------


## OBBob

So a little proximity sensor says the door is not closed... aircraft can't fly. Sigh...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Where are you off to?

----------


## OBBob

> Where are you off to?

  Sydney... I'm meant to be landing now... Lol. Quite a few on this flight with international connections... worse for them.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh we had that a few years back in Europe.
Everyone had boarded and we sat there for almost 2 hours before they established that we all had to get off as there was a problem......with something......forget what now

----------


## Marc

> Well if I want sitting on the tarmac in a broken-down plane I'd drop past for a sample!

   Oh I see, you are in Sydney now ... always welcome, but leave the plane on the tarmac.

----------


## METRIX

> Got myself a new gadget for the kitchen

  As much as I like coffee, I'm happy to let my nespresso give me a reasonably good result.
I won one the below machines, valued at $3400, took it out of the box, put it on the kitchen bench, then looked at all the stuff that needed doing to make a coffee, and keep clean, put it back in the box and sold it on ebay.  
BTW Marc, Nice Machine, oh and Nice frilly curtains in the background, did you make them yourself ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm with Metrix on this one. 
If you have the time and space and can be bothered to operate it, one of those big machines are probably great.
We've been using the Senseo pod machine for years.
Love it. 
If I want a "fancy" coffee I go to a coffee shop.

----------


## OBBob

Yay,  we made it... even had cabin pressure the whole flight!

----------


## Marc

Cabin pressure is as necessary as good coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Cabin pressure is as necessary as good coffee

  Yes... coffee is next on the list when I get out of here!

----------


## phild01

Never understood the need for coffee.  Don't mind it, just rarely have it.

----------


## Marc

> As much as I like coffee, I'm happy to let my nespresso give me a reasonably good result.
> I won one the below machines, valued at $3400, took it out of the box, put it on the kitchen bench, then looked at all the stuff that needed doing to make a coffee, and keep clean, put it back in the box and sold it on ebay.  
> BTW Marc, Nice Machine, oh and Nice frilly curtains in the background, did you make them yourself ?

  I would never own an automatic machine regardless of price. I enjoy the process of hand making a good cuppa. 
Big machine is a bit of a necessity. Was struggling before with the Sunbeam EM7000 and the EM500 grinder that goes with it. That is my holiday house and we get on occasions 20 or more guest and all want a coffee. The grinder is in fact more important than the machine. Precision grinding and a doser are key to make good coffee and fast. 
I don't particularly like the curtains myself yet they came with the house and have a function for now. May change for plantation shutters eventually. Too many projects and can only do one at the time.

----------


## OBBob

Yep, it's all about the process. My favourite past machine was a Gaggia lever machine. I sold it because I wasn't getting the time to use it... but I should've tucked it away in a cupboard.  :Frown:

----------


## Marc

Lever makes the best coffee. I almost bought a double lever before this one, but I did not because they tend to be slow, unless you go for one of these  :Smilie:   http://www.fiorenzato.co.uk/assets/b...coBrochure.pdf

----------


## GDOG

As the weather warms up a bit down here in VIC I have changed my morning coffee from maccas to an Iced coffee frappe.  Ooooooh yeahhhh, Good times :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

You should try a Vietnamese ice coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep, it's all about the process. My favourite past machine was a Gaggia lever machine. I sold it because I wasn't getting the time to use it... but I should've tucked it away in a cupboard.

  
I like the look of that one   :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

> As the weather warms up a bit down here in VIC I have changed my morning coffee from maccas to an Iced coffee frappe.  Ooooooh yeahhhh, Good times

  Huge calorie count though, with a surprisingly high sugar content, I've heard.

----------


## OBBob

> Huge calorie count though, with a surprisingly high sugar content, I've heard.

  Probably ok if you are on the tools... not a pen pushing desk jockey like some of us.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> I like the look of that one

  Yes, it looks like the tin man in the wizard of OZ 
How about this one? More of a Navy look

----------


## OBBob

^ yep, basically the same as mine but more expensive. 
These are really sensitive to grind though... a bit of work to use. I love the big old ones too.

----------


## OBBob

Wondering about forum members that are quite active and then just disappear. Happens everywhere and is the nature of these places I guess. Where's Oldsaltoz got to for example ... perhaps a well deserved holiday.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Old Gaggia lever 50 something.

----------


## Marc

> Never understood the need for coffee.  Don't mind it, just rarely have it.

  1-3-7 trimethylxanthine is an acquired taste  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Old Gaggia lever 50 something.

  Love those splayed legs at the front ... presumably to stop you pulling it over on top of yourself!

----------


## METRIX

Getting rid of these today, new stairs are in and functional good rid-dens, to these ones.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 1-3-7 trimethylxanthine is an acquired taste

  
Marc - the Heston Blumenthal of the Renovate Forum    :Rofl:

----------


## webtubbs

Removing concrete for a waste pipe trench. So far I'm through the 2nd layer on a 6m stretch of the trench, and there's still at least another one to go. At least each layer is only 70mm thick. Not looking forward to one section -  I've been told they stuck a heap of car and bike wheel rims in when they poured it! 
On a side note, my Full Boar demo hammer from Bunnings is still going strong. Not bad for $300.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What....what is it?
how many layers of concrete?

----------


## webtubbs

It's along the side of my shed. Not sure why they concreted there, but I'm finally through. There were 3 layers in all. Seems the original layer was too low so they stuck another layer on. Then they concreted the shed floor (levelled with a rake only!), so the outside was too low again, so on goes another layer. 
I'm lucky they did such a cr@p job of concreting around the shed. The middle layer was very soft and sandy so broke up very easy. Makes it relatively easy to rip it up.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I see. 
When we pulled down the old 3x3 shed here, the "slab" (term used very loosely) was actually a layer of bricks, thinly coated in concrete.   :Smilie:

----------


## webtubbs

Ahh, bricks. Every hole I've dug around the block here - for fence posts, trenches, anything! - I have found at least one old red brick. I think they've used them as fill. Even found quite a few bigger bricks from the old smelter stack that used to be just out of town. I've since dug up enough to build a very solid fireplace in my shed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Same around here, lots of buried stuff found whenever digging a hole.   
As for that "slab".....my beloved who's not worried about getting dirt under her fingernails thought she'd have a go at breaking it up.       
I said "Bugger that!"        :Smilie:

----------


## plum

We have just returned home after taking a weeks holiday. Bit of a road trip, Beechworth first night then to Canberra - fell in love with Parliament House, first timer. Next day to Ulladulla for 3 nights on the beach in a cabin at Lake Tabourie. Next night to ' The Gong ' to visit an old school mate and finally the long drive home down the Hume.
Not something we usually do, but now the kids are of our hands, life has got somewhat easier.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mooching around.....rather slack day today. 
Just finished loading the ute for markets tomorrow

----------


## phild01

Straightening up a stud wall.

----------


## Bros

> As for that "slab".....my beloved who's not worried about getting dirt under her fingernails thought she'd have a go at breaking it up.

  Couldn't you have got her a decent hammer?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Couldn't you have got her a decent hammer?

  
At least she's not choking it   :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

Relaxing now, after a full day of grinding, and cutting, was a real bugger to get out, but was surprised how long a 9"cutting wheel will last (good quality Australian made one) all up it took the following to get it out, everything was 6mm steel plate. 
1 x 9" steel cutting wheel
1 x Swedish Made BAHCO CIPRO metal cutting blade, tried DeWalt blade and these were useless.
2 x 100mm metal cutting wheels
Ran down a 6A battery on the cipro, put in a 4A and finished everything off
The thing that I was most impressed with was the Bahco cipro blade, it cut a LOT of steel, and was still in good nick. 
Gotta love how straight LVL'S are  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Ouch... you couldn't get the spiral out to sell? They tend to be popular for some reason.

----------


## phild01

Where do you get rid of the steel?
 PG might be at your place tomorrow  :Biggrin:  
No that's right, he's got a market day.

----------


## METRIX

> Ouch... you couldn't get the spiral out to sell? They tend to be popular for some reason.

  Your kidding, it must have weighed 600Kg, and was huge, and I don't fancy my house and driveway getting destroyed trying to get it out, to me it was worth more cutting it up. :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Where do you get rid of the steel?
>  PG might be at your place tomorrow

  If anyone want is your welcome, or else it's off to the scrap yard monday. 
Also if anyone can use the treads, these are solid timber 40mm thick, let me know, the landing will be cut up for a study nook in the main bedroom, it's nice timber.

----------


## OBBob

> Your kidding, it must have weighed 600Kg, and was huge, and I don't fancy my house and driveway getting destroyed trying to get it out, to me it was worth more cutting it up.

  Fair enough... I've previously sold two but yours sounds quite hefty.

----------


## phild01

> or else it's off to the scrap yard monday.

  Asquith?

----------


## METRIX

> Fair enough... I've previously sold two but yours sounds quite hefty.

  How much did you get for them ? 
This one was a dodgy home made one and was very wide, and no way it would have gone out the front door without damage, plus I was not going to break my back getting it out there.

----------


## METRIX

> Asquith?

  Hornsby. 
Does Asquith pay for steel ??

----------


## OBBob

> How much did you get for them ? 
> This one was a dodgy home made one and was very wide, and no way it would have gone out the front door without damage, plus I was not going to break my back getting it out there.

  One was a few hundred (more that someone took it away) the other was home made by someone but quite good... that was closer to a grand I think. The guy drove all the way from Sydney in his truck to get the latter one! That's the issue with spirals, they have to fit the space and that the right orientation.

----------


## phild01

> Hornsby. 
> Does Asquith pay for steel ??

  Actually I call it Asquith but I'd say it's Hornsby, be nice if it was copper then you get some good money.  It's getting harder and harder to scavenge there now.

----------


## Gaza

Steel is $45 tonne right now 
It's nothing really but better than paying 
I go to artarmon if near City or on way home   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marc

> Same around here, lots of buried stuff found whenever digging a hole.   
> As for that "slab".....my beloved who's not worried about getting dirt under her fingernails thought she'd have a go at breaking it up.       
> I said "Bugger that!"

  Yea ... that's the way! ... no goggles?

----------


## Marc

Not 600 K, may be 300? but still heavy. 
What are you building in stead?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making a mental list of all the things I have to donthis morning....  
go pick up some steel
get gas and mig wire
go get some other steel
go look at a job
get more cutting discs 
do lots of welding

----------


## OBBob

Google Keep is a good list app... save you looking up this thread each time.  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

8:00 and it's almost 30 degrees, calm and humid

----------


## OBBob

> 8:00 and it's almost 30 degrees, calm and humid

  9:00 and it's almost 14 degrees ... perfect.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Sourcing guinea pigs...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sourcing guinea pigs...

  
Gawd, I thought it said "scouring" at first  :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> Gawd, I thought it said "scouring" at first

  Marc would have a recipe... surely.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They make good scourers.....if you use curlers and a bottle of Titebond Green.  
Snakes wouldn't like that though...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Marc would have a recipe... surely.

  
Sourcream Guinea pig paella

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Sourcream Guinea pig paella

   http://www.streetdirectory.com/food_...k_vecchio.html 
but if you can only find rabbit Picante de Cuy Mentiroso (Fibbing Guinea Pig) From Ceviche: Peruvian Kitchen | Serious Eats

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Reminded me of    
"...gopher...?"     :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob

Hmm... pigeon soup as an entree?

----------


## Marc

> The Guinea Pig, a culinary delicacy by Rick Vecchio 
> but if you can only find rabbit Picante de Cuy Mentiroso (Fibbing Guinea Pig) From Ceviche: Peruvian Kitchen | Serious Eats

  That's interesting. So they call it lying Cuy because it is not Cuy but rabbit? 
There is another say in Spain to describe a deception ... to serve cat instead of hare.  
Never liked to cook small game. Very little to eat.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just kicked my boots off after a long day of grinding steel and burning mig wire.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Established that this stuff kills cockroaches almost instantly....      :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

What a way to go ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well it was on the wall in the shower so I could 't stomp on it   :Unsure:  
Big sucker too  
yuk

----------


## OBBob

Food for thought (pardon the pun) ...   _Cockroach: Yes, you can eat cockroaches! Just not the ones you find around your house. Contrary to popular belief, cockroaches canactually be very clean and tasty insects, especially if they are fed on fresh fruits and vegetables. They can be eaten toasted, fried, sauteed, or boiled._

----------


## phild01

Get rid of the mould killer PG, just a corrosive standard bleach.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Get rid of the mould killer PG, just a corrosive standard bleach.

  
I know. 
Was being lazy

----------


## phild01

Hate cockroaches and so hard to get rid of, especially if you have street drains next to you.  Fortunately I seldom have them here, maybe the geckos are getting a feed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Get rid of the mould killer PG, just a corrosive standard bleach.

   

> I know. 
> Was being lazy

  As opposed to, of course, all the other times when I'm very enthusiastic about cleaning...    :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hate cockroaches and so hard to get rid of, especially if you have street drains next to you.  Fortunately I seldom have them here, maybe the geckos are getting a feed.

  Not too bad, just use lots of those little plastic bait thingos.
Usually get a 12-pack every couple of months and chuck them under furniture etc. 
Then sit back and watch the show as they emerge and start wriggling around on their back.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not doing as much cleaning as I should be   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cecile

Costume prep.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Costume prep.

  
What's with the Zippo fluid?
Is he gonna be breathing fire?

----------


## Cecile

> What's with the Zippo fluid?
> Is he gonna be breathing fire?

  I didn't see that until after I posted, and I was too lazy to crop it out.  It's not part of the costume.   :Hahaha:

----------


## r3nov8or

Treat or Flame thrown into your hallway!

----------


## joynz

In Perth for the weekend!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Havin a coffee before heading off to the markets. 
Not overly motivated today.....looks like rain and my body is aching....   
Meh, it'll be ok once I get there.  :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

Heads up on Hardware Sales USA, they have a special on this week for Monkey Butt Powder Hardware Sales: Anti-Monkey Butt Powder 6 oz. Bottle of Calamine Powder

----------


## OBBob

> In Perth for the weekend!

  Lovely spot...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Heads up on Hardware Sales USA, they have a special on this week for Monkey Butt Powder Hardware Sales: Anti-Monkey Butt Powder 6 oz. Bottle of Calamine Powder

    :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finally got this out of the box      
And had a go      
Don't think I'll worry about making a stand for it just yet.
Seems to work fine on the bench just like that.....
Might give it a bigger base plate to make a it a bit more stable.   
If I tidy up a bit I can just tuck it away under the bench when not using it   :2thumbsup:

----------


## phild01

Weren't you making one?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Weren't you making one?

  
No......I made a roller and am making a notcher 
I was talking about making a stand for this one, or possibly mounting it on the shed door however.   :Smilie:   
Probably won't be long before I cut this up and make some modifications to it though   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Admiring new back door I just hung. Nothing better than hanging a nice solid door on good hinges and getting it to fit just right.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Admiring new back door I just hung. Nothing better than hanging a nice solid door on good hinges and getting it to fit just right.

  
Good stuff

----------


## phild01

> Admiring new back door I just hung. Nothing better than hanging a nice solid door on good hinges and getting it to fit just right.

  Any hinge photos for Metrix :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

Setting the last bits of plastering, a drink with neighbour while it sets.

----------


## OBBob

> Any hinge photos for Metrix

  Nope... don't need that critiqued just now.  :Biggrin:  Although you have just reminded me to clock the screws!

----------


## phild01

> Nope... don't need that critiqued just now.  Although you have just reminded me to clock the screws!

  Understood :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Setting the last bits of plastering, a drink with neighbour while it sets.

  Still not convinced that you aren't always plastering!  :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

I am admiring my latest acquisition. Roller shutters to block the heat out of my kitchen.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Still not convinced that you aren't always plastering!

  
Hahahahaha

----------


## phild01

> Still not convinced that you aren't always plastering!

  Still have the carport, balcony tiling, balustrades and kitchen to finish, can't hurry these things  :Blush7: .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Building a stand for the tube bender.......just like I said I wouldn't but deep down knew I would....   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Will see how this goes.
It's sitting on a pieece of C-channel  
I'll just clamp it on for the time being but if it's good I might tack weld it on

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yay. 
Works a treat!

----------


## Marc

Good stuff!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just had to go rescue next door's dog who got his head stuck in a bag of dogfood hahahahahahhaha

----------


## OBBob

:Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

Thinking what I could do with Karri bench. Had this timber as floor in the last place... lovely red colour and hard like Jarrah.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Buy two anyway.
you'll think of something!  
Am about to get up on the shed roof and try to rig up some shadecloth to cool it down a bit.
I have a plan of attack.   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Pulled sparrow and myna nests out of roof, chooks got to the chicks before I could despatch humanely

----------


## Bros

> Am about to get up on the shed roof and try to rig up some shadecloth to cool it down a bit.
> I have a plan of attack.

  If you don't come back we will assume you fell off and broke your whatshisname.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If you don't come back we will assume you fell off and broke your whatshisname.

  
I'm back on the ground with an intact whatshisname 
I only had a piece big enough to do half of the roof but more doing it as a test.
And it covers all of the opaque sheeting above the workarea. 
Of course it's half overcast now so I can't tell how it'll work in full sun just yet, but the sheets are a lot cooler to touch on the inside. 
I really need to re-roof the whole shed, as you can see... and when I do that I may set up some framework to cover the whole roof in cloth as well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sweating
A lot 
Done the lawn and some pruning and general garden tidying at home, still more to do.
Getting thirsty!  
And a whole hour until beer O'clock....   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> Sweating
> A lot 
> Done the lawn and some pruning and general garden tidying at home, still more to do.
> Getting thirsty!  
> And a whole hour until beer O'clock....

  
Pah ... I'm doing real work (like ... at a desk) and beer O'clock (if that existed) is at least six hours away!  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> chooks got to the chicks before I could despatch humanely

  Chookly is not far from humanely in the general scheme of ethical thinking.  Certainly a less wasteful outlook on cessation of life.

----------


## Bros

Waiting for the fridgy to come and plum up my air cond.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Sweating
> A lot 
> Done the lawn and some pruning and general garden tidying at home, still more to do.
> Getting thirsty!  
> And a whole hour until beer O'clock....

   You need daylight saving. It was already 12 noon here when you posted  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe might try and hold off until at least 3PM before I crack a beer.
Actually, I don't have any in the fridge at the moment so that's good.
Less temptation.  
Well, better put a dry shirt on and continue.
Lots more to do.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

I've got into a habit now of not working between meals as it can upset the Yin and Yang.

----------


## OBBob

> I've got into a habit now of not working between meals as it can upset the Yin and Yang.

  So you only work while you're eating?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Bugger this, I'm off to the bottle shop

----------


## Bros

> So you only work while you're eating?

  Wash your mouth out.

----------


## notvery

> Pah ... I'm doing real work (like ... at a desk) and beer O'clock (if that existed) is at least six hours away!

  OBBob i know your pain and im going through it at the same time. manys the day i nearly wear a whole layer of skin off on the keyboard or sometimes ive even nearly pulled a muscle bending over to pick up a pencil ive dropped. Having to put up with the perfectly regulated temperature from the airconditioning is purgatory! not sure what this "real work" is that your talking about but they dont know how hard us who sit in an office all day have it! 
mind its kind of interesting watching the setup for the V8's out the window...

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

> OBBob i know your pain and im going through it at the same time. manys the day i nearly wear a whole layer of skin off on the keyboard or sometimes ive even nearly pulled a muscle bending over to pick up a pencil ive dropped. Having to put up with the perfectly regulated temperature from the airconditioning is purgatory! not sure what this "real work" is that your talking about but they dont know how hard us who sit in an office all day have it! 
> mind its kind of interesting watching the setup for the V8's out the window...

  Ooh ... cars are interesting, although I have a preference for small ones that change directions quickly. :Smilie:   
I spend much of my time listening to stuff, or writing stuff to people, who in turn send me stuff that I then have to consider and respond with more stuff. After a weekend of renovating work I could easily strain an overworked back muscle by bending over to pick up a pencil!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> OBBob i know your pain and im going through it at the same time. manys the day i nearly wear a whole layer of skin off on the keyboard or sometimes ive even nearly pulled a muscle bending over to pick up a pencil ive dropped. Having to put up with the perfectly regulated temperature from the airconditioning is purgatory! not sure what this "real work" is that your talking about but they dont know how hard us who sit in an office all day have it! mind its kind of interesting watching the setup for the V8's out the window...

  
I would go bonkers if I had to work in an office.
I don't even like working indoors full stop.   
Give me a burst waterpipe in a hole with the rain pouring down, crawling around in the mud any day.  
Or paving in the full sun on a 35 degree day with 80% humidity and sizzling hot tools and an overheating site radio.
Sunglasses filling up with sweat every time you lean forward and gravelrash on the knees.    
Has nothing to do with me thinking I'm tough or "a real man". 
I like a challenge.....and often, the worse the day has been, the better that cold beer tastes at the end when I kick my stinky boots off.

----------


## OBBob

Well you are exceptionally proficient at relating everything back to beer ... I'll give you that.  :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

> Ooh ... cars are interesting, although I have a preference for small ones that change directions quickly.  
> I spend much of my time listening to stuff, or writing stuff to people, who in turn send me stuff that I then have to consider and respond with more stuff. After a weekend of renovating work I could easily strain an overworked back muscle by bending over to pick up a pencil!

  well no cars yet.. they are setting up things so its people building stairs and gantries and seating things... im not into the cars but i have become a fan of watching people working...much more fun. 
im glad its not just me as a weekend warrior on this forum... just need to find a way to make it more than just a weekend thing! time to win the lotto...sigh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well you are exceptionally proficient at relating everything back to beer ... I'll give you that.

  
If I can't have a beer before, during or after it (whatever "it" may be) I'm not interested   :Nonono:

----------


## notvery

> I would go bonkers if I had to work in an office.
> I don't even like working indoors full stop.   
> Give me a burst waterpipe in a hole with the rain pouring down, crawling around in the mud any day.  
> Or paving in the full sun on a 35 degree day with 80% humidity and sizzling hot tools and an overheating site radio.
> Sunglasses filling up with sweat every time you lean forward and gravelrash on the knees.    
> Has nothing to do with me thinking I'm tough or "a real man". 
> I like a challenge.....and often, the worse the day has been, the better that cold beer tastes at the end when I kick my stinky boots off.

  trust me i for one am jealous. all the cuts scratches pain and dirt of a weekends real work go a long way to compensate for the following 5 SHt days until it comes around again. but heck its what i know and it pays a lot better than starting all over again whicih would be tough as a middle aged unskilled mortgaged up to the chin person.

----------


## OBBob

> If I can't have a beer before, during or after it (whatever "it" may be) I'm not interested

  
You should try for some sort of sponsorship arrangement ...     Platypus Brewery Fabrique de biÃ¨re urbaine et artisanale lyonnaise

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> trust me i for one am jealous. all the cuts scratches pain and dirt of a weekends real work go a long way to compensate for the following 5 SHt days until it comes around again. but heck its what i know and it pays a lot better than starting all over again whicih would be tough as a middle aged unskilled mortgaged up to the chin person.

  
Yeh 
Unfortunately money, or the lack thereof, stands in the way of many people's dreams and aspirations.   
At the same time....  
One of the local Kwik Kerb guys used to sell and restock coffee vending machines with cups.
Then one day he had enough, went and did the Kerb course, got his license and is now slogging away in the sun every day and loving it.  
My dingo/excavator guy used to be a baker running 2 bakeries.  
Another bloke used to run a printing shop and now takes on tropical island caretaking contracts for 12-24mths at a time and walks around in shorts and thongs every day.   
I love hearing stories of people taking a leap in to the unknown and doing well at it.   
Maybe it's not impossible for you after all.........?   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You should try for some sort of sponsorship arrangement ...     Platypus Brewery Fabrique de biÃ¨re urbaine et artisanale lyonnaise

  
If I could get them and Platypus Timbers and Platypus soap onboard I'd be set haha

----------


## ringtail

Just washed the dogs while waiting for some danish oil to dry. Happy days

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What's the weather like in Brissy ringtail?

----------


## OBBob

> Yeh 
> Unfortunately money, or the lack thereof, stands in the way of many people's dreams and aspirations.   
> At the same time....  
> One of the local Kwik Kerb guys used to sell and restock coffee vending machines with cups.
> Then one day he had enough, went and did the Kerb course, got his license and is now slogging away in the sun every day and loving it.  
> My dingo/excavator guy used to be a baker running 2 bakeries.  
> Another bloke used to run a printing shop and now takes on tropical island caretaking contracts for 12-24mths at a time and walks around in shorts and thongs every day.   
> I love hearing stories of people taking a leap in to the unknown and doing well at it.   
> Maybe it's not impossible for you after all.........?

  
IIRC Metrix used to be an IT manager!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> IIRC Metrix used to be an IT manager!

  
Well there you go

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Kitchen swing top lid bin lost its last spring the other day....
Had a rummage around in the shed and pulled two mousetraps apart as well trying to adapt the springs, but no go. 
So I pulled one from the patio beer (hello Bob) bin as they're the same brand but different size, and it fits!
Beauty!  
Except......now the beer bin doesn't close properly.....  :No:  
Ok, take both springs from that, put them on kitchen bin and add external lid retraction technology on the beer bin.   :Cool:        
ANOTHER job ticked off the list.
This has been one of the most productive jobs-around-the-house days ever.   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

Wow ... imagine if you operated on something stronger like whiskey or rum.  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow ... imagine if you operated on something stronger like whiskey or rum.

  I used to, but never got anything done then......

----------


## Bros

Air Con plumed up and tests OK now to check out its operation and while I am at it check out my eyelids for any cracks.

----------


## phild01

Painting living room, had enough for the day.

----------


## Marc

Listening to my choice of music

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh, Marc, you and I would get on just fine on that pontoon of yours with a couple of beers and that playing in the background

----------


## webtubbs

Just finished gyprocking a ceiling in a room in the shed. Haven't done that for years and my arms are limp, but it's beer o'clock now thankfully  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> What's the weather like in Brissy ringtail?

  Quite warm and humid. 29 ish with a nice northerly blowing about 10 knots. Storms brewing too which is sweet as.

----------


## METRIX

Admiring the view this morning from the front verandah, looks like the rain has stopped.

----------


## Marc

Nice picture Metrix, yes the rain should ease today. Fingers crossed, I am off to the river house to try some fishing with the kids.

----------


## OBBob

I've seen you garden before ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just back from the beach.

----------


## OBBob

Melbourne...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm....you can keep that   :Smilie:

----------


## Cecile

> Just washed the dogs while waiting for some danish oil to dry. Happy days

  You washed the dogs with danish oil?   :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob

> Mmmm....you can keep that

  
Thinly veiled jealousy is all I sense ...

----------


## METRIX

> Mmmm....you can keep that

  Too right, and I bet it's bloody cold there as well  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:  
Yep was right, poor OBbob.

----------


## OBBob

Oh... it's descending. Can't see the top of the Eureka now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thinly veiled jealousy is all I sense ...

  
Sorry I was busy washing the beach sand from between my toes

----------


## METRIX

No descending here, looks like a nice day.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just started raining here. 
I could hear a frog croaking yesterday in the sweltering heat and thought "that usually means rain" 
Sure enough. 
Frogs know what's going on.
Haha I can hear him going off now actually.
Sounds like he's in a drain pipe somewhere.
Probably in my rainwater tank   :Smilie:  
Be good if it stops in the afternoon though.....was gonna light the fire tonigt and burn some old pallets

----------


## OBBob

See... basically like Melbourne, which had now almost disappeared.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> See... basically like Melbourne, which had now almost disappeared.

  
Yeah.....not quite the same though, is it.....       
Also, you can't hear the parrots and other birds squawking and chirping in that photo.
They seem quite happy......I think...     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....had a crazy half hour of rain thunder and lightning.
Running around like an idiot trying to plug the new leaks in the shed roof which I may or may mot have created when putting that shade up the other day. 
Some was running right down the powerpoints (which have no been safely disconnected and wires capped off) 
Up on milk crates trying to get silicone and liquid nails to stick.
Actually, the liquid nails worked a treat in the wet amd stuck to the inside of the roof no worries.   
All while trying not to trip ofer the Staffy who is terrified of thunder and keeps following me around everywhere, poor little mutt. 
Ok, back to planting and re-potting now    :Smilie:

----------


## David.Elliott

Hey OBBob,
how's that photo?
My next Kitchen project could use some and I cannot see on the B website...

----------


## Marc

Yea, it's all that global warming ... rain is going to be a thing of the past ... 
The crystal ball must have a crack ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Hey OBBob,
> how's that photo?
> My next Kitchen project could use some and I cannot see on the B website...

  Did I promise a photo of something? Sorry I've forgotten what it was.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did I promise a photo of something? Sorry I've forgotten what it was.

  That post threw me a bit too actually.  
Guess you did say something about something to someone sometime.....  :Unsure:        
Unless he's got you mixed up with Uncle Bob.  
happens to me from time to time.....

----------


## OBBob

> That post threw me a bit too actually.  
> Guess you did say something about something to someone sometime.....

  Yep ... I do say a bit. Although nowhere near as much as you! I have 3,011 posts since 2006 ... you have 2,722 since 2011!  :Shock:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  I guess you'll overtake me in about a month.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep ... I do say a bit. Although nowhere near as much as you! I have 3,011 posts since 2006 ... you have 2,722 since 2011!    I guess you'll overtake me in about a month.

  
*cough* 
well   :Unsure:   
They're all useful, entertaining and informative....... and sometimes even on topic.   :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob

> *cough* 
> well    
> They're all useful, entertaining and informative....... and sometimes even on topic.

  Oh yeah, I remember your 'on topic' post ... that was great.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I just like hanging with my crew here on Renovate forum.  
Marc the mad scientist.
Metrix the tool guy
B1 and B2
The Moondogs
Ringtail
R3nov8r
Notverygoodatanythingbutlovestopokefunatmyprojects
Phil
Bros (still not sure which one of the twins he is...) 
And the rest (who will get up me for not mentioning them  :Rolleyes:  ) 
You know who you are.  
Ah yes, SilentButDeadly
He tends to clear the room though, while trying to pass the blame.    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Ah ... you're in good company, I have an on topic rate of about 2.5% as well.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh yeah, I remember your 'on topic' post ... that was great.

  
Hey, every thread I start is on topic.   :Rofl:

----------


## Marc

What is the point of being on topic?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What is the point of being on topic?

  
Beats me, mate

----------


## PlatypusGardens

At least they can't touch us in this thread. 
Woo  
*rips shirt off and runs around in circles while screaming something about pumpkins*

----------


## Marc

Mm ... planted some pumpkin seeds and melon seeds last week. This weather is working out well for them. Potatoes, garlic, spinach lettuce and chillies are doing great too. The one thing that puzzles me is the radish however... no luck. They grow nice and green but no head.
Must cut the lawn again, grown 100 mm in one week. Too wet today, maybe mañana.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gawd, I mowed for the first time in 4 weeks the other day 
Getting greener though, probably up to 70/30 green now   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I planted a curry bush, a PawPaw tree and repotted a chilli bush today   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Hmm... Dog uses lawn as slipping track.  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hmm... Dog uses lawn as slipping track.

  
Say what

----------


## OBBob

> Say what

  Slipping track is like a drag strip for greyhounds.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaaaaaaa

----------


## David.Elliott

> Hey OBBob,
> how's that photo?
> My next Kitchen project could use some and I cannot see on the B website...

  Missing a Key Word..Old.
I thought (HA! that will teach me) that post was going to end up under the post of the Karri Benchtops from Bunnings...by OBBob...
The question was whether that pic was old as I could use some and the Bunnings site's not showing them...

----------


## OBBob

> Missing a Key Word..Old.
> I thought (HA! that will teach me) that post was going to end up under the post of the Karri Benchtops from Bunnings...by OBBob...
> The question was whether that pic was old as I could use some and the Bunnings site's not showing them...

  Oh the Karri tops. Yeah I looked on their side too but they aren't there. Maybe they are a special run? The pic was from the weekend so they should still be around. 
Edit... and I'm in Melbourne.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Missing a Key Word..Old.
> I thought (HA! that will teach me) that post was going to end up under the post of the Karri Benchtops from Bunnings...by OBBob...
> The question was whether that pic was old as I could use some and the Bunnings site's not showing them...

  Haha that explains things

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## METRIX

> Ah ... you're in good company, I have an on topic rate of about 2.5% as well.

  What's an on topic, is that some new drink ?

----------


## Marc

That's right, its a drink in code. Swap the p for the n and you get "Op Tonic" or a drink to be supplied to the original poster to keep on track ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> What's an on topic, is that some new drink ?

  Yep... 2.5% is about my limit. I've always worked with guys that can drink a lot... but me, I make a really good designated driver.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep... 2.5% is about my limit. I've always worked with guys that can drink a lot... but me, I make a really good designated driver.

  
Oh you 2-pint-screamer office working softie, you

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What's an on topic, is that some new drink ?

    
OMG

----------


## r3nov8or

> No descending here, looks like a nice day.

  No photo of Sydney's worst storm is ages?

----------


## OBBob

> Oh you 2-pint-screamer office working softie, you

  He he... I just haven't had the training you got.

----------


## Marc



----------


## OBBob

I think I see Metrix out on his deck.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

4th week home alone with another 2 to go.......

----------


## OBBob

Wow... your partner do FIFO, or just like holidays without you ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow... your partner do FIFO, or just like holidays without you ?

  
Gone with her sis and a couple of friends to Cambodia, Vietnam and Hong Kong   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> No photo of Sydney's worst storm is ages?

  It did piss down here for about 10 minutes, I didn't think it was too bad, although there was some massive lightning cracks, luckily I was working indoors today. 
Last night there was heaps of sheet lightning, went on for hours.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This 90 seconds between posts thing is really annoying BTW

----------


## OBBob

> This 90 seconds between posts thing is really annoying BTW

  Yes!

----------


## r3nov8or

> This 90 seconds between posts thing is really annoying BTW

  We are all potential spamming robots!

----------


## OBBob

> We are all potential spamming robots!

  R3nobot, platybot and bobbot.  
Hmm... auto correct wants platybot to be playboy. :eek:

----------


## phild01

> It did piss down here for about 10 minutes, I didn't think it was too bad, although there was some massive lightning cracks, luckily I was working indoors today. 
> Last night there was heaps of sheet lightning, went on for hours.

  Where were you, more than a piss!

----------


## METRIX

> No photo of Sydney's worst storm is ages?

  Impressive storm cloud shelf rolls in towards Sydneyâs eastern suburbs â video | Australia news | The Guardian

----------


## r3nov8or

> Impressive storm cloud shelf rolls in towards Sydneyâ€™s eastern suburbs â€“ video | Australia news | The Guardian

  I love storms like that, from a distance, like an Internet away!

----------


## ringtail

Got 80 ish ml at the farm last night. Woohoo, creek should be flowing

----------


## phild01

Just did a little bit more plastering so I can top coat in the morning. and paint later on (hopefully). 
Promise OB, no more very soon  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> R3nobot, platybot and bobbot.  
> Hmm... auto correct wants platybot to be playboy. :eek:

    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looking through my YouTube account for the first time in a long time...  
This is probably some of my best work to date.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Demolishing the last remains of this http://www.renovateforum.com/f82/tim...ed-ish-100355/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yay     :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Charging up the tools

----------


## Marc

No makita?   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> No makita?

  Yeah, some downstairs, but they have been modified to take a Bosch battery  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....I WAS gonna have a fire....      :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Charging up the tools

  
A lot of $$$ there!

----------


## METRIX

Come here, and have your fire, not much going on outside.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Come here, and have your fire, not much going on outside.

  Blaaaah

----------


## Marc

We have been hammered by a deluge only half an hour ago.

----------


## phild01

> We have been hammered by a deluge only half an hour ago.

  not here....yet anyway!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Didn't get much.....just a couple of mill but enough to stop me burning stuff

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Didn't get much.....just a couple of mill but enough to stop me burning stuff

  .....followed by about 40mm....
A lot of which came in sideways and thunder and lightning.   :Shock:    
Good for the garden   :2thumbsup:    
Not so much fun for the Staffy who gets very nervous when there's storm and thunder   :No:

----------


## Marc

Posting my 4000th post ... all in good fun ha ha :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Posting my 4000th post ... all in good fun ha ha

  
Wahoo   
I just mowed the lawn and am enjoying a cold beer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also replaced that powerpoint with this so I can get to the switch        
Had to pack it out a bit to get the wiring in and also cover the old hole.    
No storm, dog is calm, all is well

----------


## Marc

Cool !

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

Taxidermy?   
Anyway, radio silence 'cause I went camping.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah were would we be without cheap disposable rubbish blue tarps......?  
Oh yeah, at the camping store buying proper quality silver and green ones.....

----------


## OBBob

> Ah were would we be without cheap disposable rubbish blue tarps......?  
> Oh yeah, at the camping store buying proper quality silver and green ones.....

  It's actually only half a cheap tarp! It lives in the bag with the borrowed tent.  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been out with the wolfpack.
Extra set of paws here for a week

----------


## phild01

Do you own dogs or running a dog minding centre on the side :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The black ones are ours.
We do seem to look after other people's dogs a lot tho haha. 
This fella (lives 3 doors down and is part of the furniture here anyway) is here for the week, the following week I've got another guest haha.  
People know their dogs get well looked after (spoilt) here, lots of walks and attention.
Good fenced yard and they can go in and out and under the house as they please.  
Saves them the expense of boarding kennel and everyone has a good time.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Seems your dogs aren't territorial and happy to share their space.

----------


## Bros

> Been out with the wolfpack.
> Extra set of paws here for a week

  See there have been a few croc sightings up that way. Crocs love dogs.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:            :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes they get on well with most dogs. 
No the crocs up here are too well fed on tourists to worry about dogs.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....wondering if I can be bothered to sort through these buckets.
Have no idea what's in there part from what's on top   :Confused:           
They were sitting next to a bare motorbike frame and apparently this is "the rest of it"    :Smilie:

----------


## MorganGT

Definitely motorbike parts there, second pic has gearbox shift drum on the left, cam with sprocket at bottom left, kickstart mechanism at right, and the long springs will be fork springs. The last pic has one of the gearbox shafts/gear clusters on the right, looks like the other one is underneath it. Should be lots of lovely usable bits in there, undo a few clips on the gearbox shafts and you should end up with as much as a dozen separate gears to build into something interesting.

----------


## OBBob

You should build a motorbike PG ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You should build a motorbike PG ...

  Hmmm....I was thinking more along the lines of a Terminator or dinosaur.....    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Hmmm....I was thinking more along the lines of a Terminator or dinosaur.....

  That drives?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bros

Third bucket has the rotor from a 3 phase motor.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok gonna get all the parts out one day, take lots of pics and we'll play "Name that part"   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

What have you been rendering?

----------


## METRIX

Watching this crazy machine  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8yx3evNF38

----------


## OBBob

I think I saw most of those bits in PG's buckets!

----------


## METRIX

Watching TGV do 574 km/h  https://youtu.be/EOdATLzRGHc?t=463

----------


## OBBob

scrap that ... was just my phone.

----------


## METRIX

Wa putting some mulch on the garden and these little bludgers came out of nowhere and attacked me, they were so fast and boy do they pack a bite, about the size of a 10c piece.

----------


## OBBob

Were you wearing your safety thongs?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a look at what was in those buckets....                            
Still more left in one of them.
Mostly nuts n bolts and springs etc.  
Some cool bits there though which will get used for .......something    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Buckets 'o' fun there PG  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Metrix, that's why one gets the landscaper to spread the mulch. That's right isn't it PG ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Metrix, that's why one gets the landscaper to spread the mulch. That's right isn't it PG ?

  yup   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> yup

  Yes, I can just see that process ... bucket of mulch in one hand, gas axe in the other ... "_bring it on ants!_"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Confused:         :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> 

  Lol

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Quote fail

----------


## OBBob

> Quote fail

  They seem to get on so well!

----------


## r3nov8or

> They seem to get on so well!

   Sometimes it's the only way to get a sensible conversation

----------


## ringtail

> Quote fail

  Your fault PG. You and your double quoting  :Biggrin:  
Actually, that is odd. Why did it quote my quote instead of your text ? Baah, admins fault  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

I think it is your fault ringtail for saying not to buy on ebay ...  :Roflmao2:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Actually, that is odd. Why did it quote my quote instead of your text ?

  That conversation was going around in a circles it seemed.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a tidy-up in the shed today....    :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> I think it is your fault ringtail for saying not to buy on ebay ...

  Always.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Having a tidy-up in the shed today....

  Hmmm. Weld the door shut and have a beer PG. Easier. :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Did you know you had a dead alien in the back corner?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did you know you had a dead alien in the back corner?

  
That's my health n safety officer "Bob"
(no joke, he's called Bob)

----------


## OBBob

> That's my health n safety officer "Bob"
> (no joke, he's called Bob)

  Yep, he looks like a Bob ... quite striking really.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

Preparing to pause...

----------


## Marc

> That's my health n safety officer "Bob"
> (no joke, he's called Bob)

  I thought that was Wilson ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yeah  :Smilie:  
much betterer    
One of those rare moments when I actially BRING STUFF TO the scrapyard hehehehe     :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Do you mean throwing stuff out? Are you barking mad? Never do that!

----------


## OBBob

> Do you mean throwing stuff out? Are you barking mad? Never do that!

  Don't be ridiculous ... the scrap yard merely stores things for him ... he'll be back there buying it back soon enough.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hhaha it's mostly ends/offcuts of reo and little bits of tube etc.
All which I have plenty more of.  
Pllllllllenty   :Wink:

----------


## Bros

> Do you mean throwing stuff out? Are you barking mad? Never do that!

  When I shift house after 20 years I think I was on first name terms with the bloke at the dump.  
One of the alarming aspects was I was dumping stuff I forgot I had.

----------


## Bros

> Oh yeah  
> much betterer    
> One of those rare moments when I actially BRING STUFF TO the scrapyard hehehehe

   Has that wheel barrow got a steel wheel?

----------


## Marc

> When I shift house after 20 years I think I was on first name terms with the bloke at the dump.  
> One of the alarming aspects was I was dumping stuff I forgot I had.

  Alarming? That is normal for me. I walk into any of the 3 sheds and if i start moving stuff invariably something pops up ... look at that ...  :Smilie: 
Actually I have 4 sheds if you count the spare room that has less spare space every month to my wife's despair. She pulled out a cardboard box and a long bag and put it on my desk the other day and asked me what that was. I said, I dunno where was it? 
Under a pile of other boxes next to the pushbike and where the pole saw is ... aah ...ok ... open the box, a brand new laser level complete with tripod I forgot I bought off the laser level repair technician dude as a replacement for one that couldn't be fixed anymore. In fact I was looking up to buy one on e-bay just the other day ... ha ha.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> When I shift house after 20 years I think I was on first name terms with the bloke at the dump. 
> .

  We don't even do first names at the scrapyard. 
More stuff like Dodgy Fella, Bonehead, Tightarse and a few that won't pass the forum censorship   :Rofl:  
(been going there for quite a few years)     

> Has that wheel barrow got a steel wheel?

  Duct tape.
Stops it leaving marks on concrete and pavers.
Also collects less dirt.  
Old trick of the trade.   :Wink:

----------


## MorganGT

> When I shift house after 20 years I think I was on first name terms with the bloke at the dump.  
> One of the alarming aspects was I was dumping stuff I forgot I had.

  When I moved a few years ago I had to get rid of a lot of stuff (downsized from a big rented garage behind a tiny house to a big house with a tiny garage  :Frown:  and big mortgage).
Got a scrap metal guy to come around with his crane truck (20' tray) and it took 5 trips for him to pick up everything!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## phild01

...so getting a bit hot for you PG :Cool:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nah 
looks cool tho

----------


## Bros

Batten the hatches close all water tight doors dive dive dive there is a storm approaching Platypus Gardens

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Batten the hatches close all water tight doors dive dive dive there is a storm approaching Platypus Gardens

  yeh am watching it 
Hoping the range will break it up and it goes around....

----------


## notvery

Are the rotating knives. ..i mean fan. ..ready for take off?

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just getting a bit of thunder lightning and a bit of rain.
No wind

----------


## ringtail

Sweet as

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Same same in Brissy, I hear?

----------


## ringtail

Sort of. Pretty rubbish really. BOM said this morning to brace for between 100 - 200 mm with supercells everywhere and general storm chaos. Well, none of it happened. 1 little supercell went through the north coast hinterland. A bit of rain. 20 mm in Bris, maybe 30 at the farm. But generally, a big pisser. Well crapped off I am.

----------


## Marc

We have been hammered with rain on and off for a few days now.

----------


## ringtail

Yu lot have had a good start to the wet down there. Stealing Qld rain and our gst money.  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> Yu lot have had a good start to the wet down there. Stealing Qld rain and our gst money.

  You can have it back, im sick of the rain, the only good thing is I put a lot of new plants in, and someone else is watering them for me.

----------


## Marc

40,000 litre tank is overflowing into 2000 l tank also overflowing. Either too much or not enough ... who said rain will be a thing of the past and was getting paid $180k a year to say it?

----------


## ringtail

I love 30 mm per day. Just enough to put a halt to the scumbag developers ruining the city with their rubbishy units. Hopefully send them broke

----------


## ringtail

> 40,000 litre tank is overflowing into 2000 l tank also overflowing. Either too much or not enough ... who said rain will be a thing of the past and was getting paid $180k a year to say it?

  Probably the same fraud that bought waterfront property and craps on about sea level rises.

----------


## Bros

> 40,000 litre tank is overflowing into 2000 l tank also overflowing. Either too much or not enough ... who said rain will be a thing of the past and was getting paid $180k a year to say it?

  Well get out there with the hose and water the yard while the tank is overflowing.

----------


## METRIX

> 40,000 litre tank is overflowing into 2000 l tank also overflowing. Either too much or not enough ... who said rain will be a thing of the past and was getting paid $180k a year to say it?

  Probably the same person who said we had to have a deal plant to secure our future, the bloody dams have been overflowing ever since the silly thing was installed, so they sold it off to a Canadian retirement fund, now we have to pay them even if it sits there idle.  $535m paid to keep desalination plant in state of 'hibernation'

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 40,000 litre tank is overflowing into 2000 l tank also overflowing. Either too much or not enough ... who said rain will be a thing of the past and was getting paid $180k a year to say it?

   

> Probably the same fraud that bought waterfront property and craps on about sea level rises.

    :Rofl:

----------


## Marc

The desalination plant was a dumb political decision but it will be a brave person that shuts it down now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We only got about 7mm last night according to my app. 
But that's ok, I really need to mow again.
We're supposed to get more rain the next few days too

----------


## Marc

Since we are talking about random subjects, can someone venture a reason why was I ridiculed and insulted by not one but two different individuals after posting a reply suggesting that 140x19 on a low deck was not the best choice of decking material?

----------


## ringtail

Meh, let it go Marc. Obviously they have zero real world experience with such things and the "I told you so" will stay with them for a long time.

----------


## METRIX

> We only got about 7mm last night according to my app. 
> But that's ok, I really need to mow again.
> We're supposed to get more rain the next few days too

  I don't know how much we had here, but was woken up around 3:00am with a massive downpour, it went on for a while, then slowed down, this morning it's stopped, ringtail please pray to the rain god to take it back.

----------


## METRIX

> Since we are talking about random subjects, can someone venture a reason why was I ridiculed and insulted by not one but two different individuals after posting a reply suggesting that 140x19 on a low deck was not the best choice of decking material?

  140x19 is not a good choice for any deck, high or low  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Zero mm for Bris yesterday after the 20 mm we had in the morning. It was meant to be epic but twas nothing more than an epic fail.

----------


## phild01

> Since we are talking about random subjects, can someone venture a reason why was I ridiculed and insulted by not one but two different individuals after posting a reply suggesting that 140x19 on a low deck was not the best choice of decking material?

  One of the two was not as it seemed.  He was the one you suggested being more polite, sneaked back in with new identity.

----------


## Marc

Strange indeed. 
As long as the crap does not go past the 10% mark I suppose all is good. Most people are grateful for some bit of free advice or from learning something from a rant or two.
All in good fun.

----------


## Bros

> We only got about 7mm last night according to my app. 
> But that's ok, I really need to mow again.
> We're supposed to get more rain the next few days too

  We got 20 mm, woke me up from my beauty sleep.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We got 20 mm, woke me up from my beauty sleep.

  
Ah is that why you've been so cranky lately

----------


## jimfish

> We got 20 mm, woke me up from my beauty sleep.

  Send some down south, our tank is nearly empty and I hate having to buy water

----------


## Bros

> Ah is that why you've been so cranky lately

  Nah always like that.

----------


## METRIX



----------


## Bros

> 

  And I never thought you cared.  
Raining here in 10 min Platypus Gardens should be getting wet as well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We had a few drops and some rumble and lightning.
fire is still going though.  
where are you, Bros?
(I think I asked before but forgot.....)

----------


## OBBob

Melbourne is fine... just in case you're wondering.  :Tongue:

----------


## notvery

> Melbourne is fine... just in case you're wondering.

  Nope.

----------


## David.Elliott

Had LOTS of lightning here last night, but no real rain.  The big choppers have been flying over most of the day doing water runs...there he is again...

----------


## Bros

> where are you, Bros?
> (I think I asked before but forgot.....)

  You did to.

----------


## Uncle Bob

We've had plenty of rain this Spring. I reckon we'll be in trouble once this drought breaks  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> We've had plenty of rain this Spring. I reckon we'll be in trouble once this drought breaks

  Where's Marc!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Melbourne is fine... just in case you're wondering.

   

> Nope.

  
Nope

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well, I'm.....       :Biggrin:    _bet they're not doing that in Melbourne       
..._

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You did to.

  
Thought so

----------


## r3nov8or

> Melbourne is fine... just in case you're wondering.

   Yep, lovely

----------


## Marc

We had rain on and off all weekend.
Sanded, patched and painted the living room with Taubmans. It is a really good paint, (worthy of a real painter).
I hate painting.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of paint. 
My mate was spraying his rims with that Plasti-Dip spray yesterday to see how they'd look in white.
Pretty cool stuff, can be peeled off but is supposed to be quite durable...    
I'm thinking of doing the nudge bar on my ute....

----------


## OBBob

Yep, very popular in automotive circles. Maybe Fluro green for the nudge bar?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep, very popular in automotive circles. Maybe Fluro green for the nudge bar?

  
No, Bob, not green   :Rolleyes:  
And no, Metrix, not pink either....

----------


## OBBob

> No, Bob, not green

  Live a little ... you could mask it up and apply some stripes!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well if anything black and yellow to match the signwriting, but no, just black 
Gonna do the Mazda badge in the grille and that stupid little chrome plate on the bonnet too I reckon.
Chrome schmome 
And hopefully get the new (also black) rims on it this week   :Cool:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh dear...
Found this when googling for a pic for the ant thread...  Man blows himself up killing spider with aerosol can | Daily Mail Online  
Seriously?
In the UK.  :Rofl:  
Pretty sure most if not all spiders are harmless over there   :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

Crispy crawlies

----------


## OBBob

Sold a no-longer required fireplace surround. I asked the gentleman that collected it if he too was renovating. He said not really, he doesn't have a fireplace, just collecting it on behalf of his wife and he 'hadn't asked why'. As he drove away I was still pondering whether the rest of his weekend was going to be spent researching 'how to build a fireplace' ... lol.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hahaha could well be!

----------


## jimfish

This will keep us busy for a while.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A low deck? 
Don't tell You-know-who    :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More rain n thunder 
ho hum

----------


## OBBob

> More rain n thunder 
> ho hum

  *cough* ... clear, blue sky ... 28 degrees.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> *cough* ... clear, blue sky ... 28 degrees.

  
Yep, was the same here all day more or less until about an hour ago  
Have you seen someone about that cough?

----------


## OBBob

> Yep, was the same here all day more or less until about an hour ago  
> Have you seen someone about that cough?

  Yeah yeah... probably pollution related because I live in the city.  :Frown:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yeah yeah... probably pollution related because I live in the city.

  Albeit the world's most livable city...   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

He he... where is that 'like' button.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Albeit the world's most livable city...

  
Pffft

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> He he... where is that 'like' button.

  
Probably got run over as it was turning right from the left lane or some crazy s##t like that    :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> Probably got run over as it was turning right from the left lane or some crazy s##t like that

  You don't have Hook Turns? Next you'll say you don't have traffic lights on 'on-ramps' to freeways! :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You don't have Hook Turns? Next you'll say you don't have traffic lights on 'on-ramps' to freeways! :eek:

  Sorry, the rain stopped so went out walking the dogs under the starry sky while listening to nothing but the frogs croaking and crickets chirping. 
You were saying?
Something about traffic and freeways.
What's a "freeway"?    :Unsure:  
We do have traffic lights....
No biggie as long as they switch to low beam when passing you...     :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> traffic lights on 'on-ramps' to freeways! :eek:

   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> 

  Ha ha... well we're not as bad as Adelaide... I'm sure I saw a sign saying 'no U-Turn' at the end of an on-ramp there.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha... well we're not as bad as Adelaide...

  
Nice try.
I'm pretty sure the whole country makes fun of Vic road rules....

----------


## paddyjoy

Just rescued a chook that was been attacked by a cat, not your normal inner city afternoon. 
It's settled right in now.

----------


## OBBob

You did well... they normally drop dead at the sight of danger.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You could eat it but it looks a bit stringy   :Rofl:  
Geddit?  
Stringy....  
Cause it's......sitting.....on a guit.....      :Unsure:   
......ar

----------


## paddyjoy

> You did well... they normally drop dead at the sight of danger.

  Yeah she's a fighter this one, wonder how she will get along with our spaniel .....   

> You could eat it but it looks a bit stringy   
> Geddit?  
> Stringy....  
> Cause it's......sitting.....on a guit.....       
> ......ar

  Ha ha good one!!!

----------


## OBBob

If it doesn't lay an egg for you soon you'll have to eat it... them's the rules... life on the Farm Paddy.

----------


## paddyjoy

> If it doesn't lay an egg for you soon you'll have to eat it... them's the rules... life on the Farm Paddy.

  One down already Bob!

----------


## OBBob

> One down already Bob!

  Lucky! Not sure if you have chicken experience? A good tip is that if you cover her eyes she will go calm and quiet. Can be useful to know whilst handling. Cheers.

----------


## notvery

Cover the eyes with what?  Breadcrumbs? Foil and cook in a moderate oven for 40 mins?

----------


## OBBob

> Cover the eyes with what?  Breadcrumbs? Foil and cook in a moderate oven for 40 mins?

  Bahahaha... well I meant use his hand,  or a sock or turn the lights out (literally not metaphorically).  :Biggrin:

----------


## paddyjoy

> Lucky! Not sure if you have chicken experience? A good tip is that if you cover her eyes she will go calm and quiet. Can be useful to know whilst handling. Cheers.

  Thanks for the tip Bob, haven't had any experience with them to be honest, even though I grew up in the country we never had any.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bahahaha... well I meant use his hand,  or a sock or turn the lights out (literally not metaphorically).

  
This is getting weird...

----------


## OBBob

Typical of this thread...

----------


## Marc

> This will keep us busy for a while.

  Wow ... that's a massive deck!
The frame on the corner seems curved? Must be the photo.
Is there a retaining wall next to that tree on the right?
Post a photo when you finish!

----------


## Marc

> Ha ha... well we're not as bad as Adelaide... I'm sure I saw a sign saying 'no U-Turn' at the end of an on-ramp there.

  What about the cars. They would drive a car on 3 wheels if the passengers shift to the side.

----------


## OBBob

Reckon we could get two wheels if we tried hard enough.

----------


## goldie1

Don't knock our hook turns once you figure out how they work they are a surprisingly good use of  
road space

----------


## Marc

I had to look up hook turn and found this sign.
Ok I know turn right from the left line only, not exclusive to Melbourne... but why adding a Lebanese chicane to it?

----------


## OBBob

Ok ... own up ... did you take a Trip to Perth PG?   Police search for &#039;motorised picnic table&#039; drivers seen travelling through Perth&#039;s Scarborough Beach area - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hahaha good on 'em.   :Rofl:

----------


## notvery

> I had to look up hook turn and found this sign.
> Ok I know turn right from the left line only, not exclusive to Melbourne... but why adding a Lebanese chicane to it?

  Just to easy to cross 4 lanes of traffic and 2 of trams so they make you enter the oncoming traffic from your left also just to make it interesting. 
You never been to Melbourne? Well never driven there i guess. good place to walk or take trams

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meh 
Up here they just cut down trees and fill in wetlands to add another turning lane.  
out of the way, nature, we need more room for cars!

----------


## r3nov8or

> I had to look up hook turn and found this sign.
> Ok I know turn right from the left line only, not exclusive to Melbourne... but why adding a Lebanese chicane to it?

  The simple reason is so all turning is performed from one lane only, thereby ensuring one forward lane is clear and that trams are not impeded by cars creeping right (onto the tram line) to turn right. 
The little 'kick' to the left is an indication that you should move out of the way a little if possible, while you wait.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The simple reason is so all turning is performed from one lane only, thereby ensuring one forward lane is clear.

  
The "forward lane" being the one on the right?
With cars turning right, from the left, going across it?   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

> The "forward lane" being the one on the right?
> With cars turning right, from the left, going across it?

   You can't turm right from the left lane until the light turns green in the direction of your travel

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*tap tap tap tap*  _the sound of victorians frantically banging away at their keyboards, defending the hook turn_    :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You can't turm right from the left lane until the light turns green in the direction of your travel

  
So why not just have the left lane for going forward and left and the right lane for going right.....
Or the right lane for going forward and right.... 
Seems to work everywhere else    :Rolleyes:

----------


## phild01

They do have 'S' lanes in Vic, don't they!?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They do have 'S' lanes in Vic, don't they!?

  
.....and what's an S lane.....?

----------


## r3nov8or

> So why not just have the left lane for going forward and left and the right lane for going right.....
> Or the right lane for going forward and right.... 
> Seems to work everywhere else

  *tap tap tap tap* 
Well, I said right lane, but sometimes there is only one lane, so again moving slightly to the left to wait assists the forward traffic to pass. Stop thinking about this as a car driver, trams rule - the rule is there to enable them free passage  
I'm not defending it, just trying to explain  :Smilie:   It works fine

----------


## phild01

> .....and what's an S lane.....?

  Lanes - Road rules - Safety & rules - Roads - Roads and Maritime Services

----------


## phild01

> *tap tap tap tap* 
> Well, I said right lane, but sometimes there is only one lane, so again moving slightly to the left to wait assists the forward traffic to pass. Stop thinking about this as a car driver, trams rule - the rule is there to enable them free passage  
> I'm not defending it, just trying to explain   It works fine

  well, ..just get rid of the trams and start again like we are :Biggrin:

----------


## jimfish

> Wow ... that's a massive deck!
> The frame on the corner seems curved? Must be the photo.
> Is there a retaining wall next to that tree on the right?
> Post a photo when you finish!

  About 80 sq m. Yep just the photo. No retaining wall , it's only 250 mm of ground.

----------


## r3nov8or

> well, ..just get rid of the trams and start again like we are

  So from what I can see Sydney CBD is only getting one route, with a branch into two routes further south? And here I was thinking they were doing it properly  :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

> About 80 sq m. Yep just the photo. No retaining wall , it's only 250 mm of ground.

  I hope your clocking all the screws!

----------


## phild01

> So from what I can see Sydney CBD is only getting one route, with a branch into two routes further south? And here I was thinking they were doing it properly

  No, that's good, can't have them everywhere like we used to!  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Just to easy to cross 4 lanes of traffic and 2 of trams so they make you enter the oncoming traffic from your left also just to make it interesting. 
> You never been to Melbourne? Well never driven there i guess. good place to walk or take trams

   No never been there but lived in a city where you can only turn left from the right lane ( same thing for left hand drivers). I find interesting that the sign seems to tell you to do the left chicane inside the intersection before turning right. We suffer from that in Sydney where some drivers think they are driving a B double when they are on a Hyundai Getz ... so if you are going straight and the next line to you is turning right, you get drivers cutting you off inside your line to do the turn right. I had someone doing that with a pram in front of me in the shopping centre ... ha ha 
I suppose that if there is a street light and you have to line up at the red light on that cross street and wait then it is a different matter.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... 
> I suppose that if there is a street light and you have to line up at the red light on that cross street and wait then it is a different matter.

   Yes, Melbourne hook turns are only ever at intersections controlled by lights. Most are in the CBD, with a couple of newer ones in inner suburbs.    
OK?  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Must be interesting when more than one or two cars are waiting to turn.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Must be interesting when more than one or two cars are waiting to turn.

  Only two or three can fit, and of course they may also block left turning traffic. If you miss the lights, you wait a cycle, and maybe another... One soon learns that planning well, going straight ahead and minimising turns is the only way to remain sane in the CBD. Think you can zig zag your way through the CBD and you are in a world of pain. Or get on a tram, they move really well  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

So you can turn right ... providing you are the only one ... No roundabout in Melbourne?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

4 step process to turn right......hilarious.  
I prefer the much simpler way, which involves one step.
Turning right.
While fiddling with the radio, sending a text and eating a sausage roll   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So you can turn right ... providing you are the only one ... No roundabout in Melbourne?

  roundabouts are great.
Just paint a circle on the ground and voila!

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... No roundabout in Melbourne?

  Thousands around the suburbs, but only one I can think of close to the CDB, and regardless of where you are in the roundabout, guess what, give way to the trams! It's a bit of a doozy at about 50 metres long... (it even has a name)

----------


## OBBob

South Melbourne has plenty of roundabouts near the CBD. My pet hate are the new ones they've been doing with pedestrian zebra crossings on each exit/entry to the roundabout. By definition a roundabout is meant to flow and pedestrians have no right of way. So it creates chaos as cars stop on the roundabout to give way to pedestrians who don't know if they should go or stop!

----------


## Bros

> South Melbourne has plenty of roundabouts near the CBD. My pet hate are the new ones they've been doing with pedestrian zebra crossings on each exit/entry to the roundabout. By definition a roundabout is meant to flow and pedestrians have no right of way. So it creates chaos as cars stop on the roundabout to give way to pedestrians who don't know if they should go or stop!

  Dont pedestrians have right of way in Melbourne on zebra crossings?

----------


## r3nov8or

> South Melbourne has plenty of roundabouts near the CBD. ...

   True, but across the river doesn't count  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Dont pedestrians have right of way in Melbourne on zebra crossings?

  LOL ... yes but there's a conflict in thinking when you put one on a roundabout.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Turning right...

  There you go again, thinking like a car driver  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thousands around the suburbs, but only one I can think of close to the CDB, and regardless of where you are in the roundabout, guess what, give way to the trams! It's a bit of a doozy at about 50 metres long... (it even has a name)

  that's an oval.....     

> South Melbourne has plenty of roundabouts near the CBD. My pet hate are the new ones they've been doing with pedestrian zebra crossings on each exit/entry to the roundabout. By definition a roundabout is meant to flow and pedestrians have no right of way. So it creates chaos as cars stop on the roundabout to give way to pedestrians who don't know if they should go or stop!

  yes, main street in town has exactly that.
roundabouts with crossings on all 4 exits. 
Genius!!!! 
not   

> There you go again, thinking like a car driver

  Ute driver

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Feeling special   :Blush7:

----------


## OBBob

Wow '+1' country code will be an expensive call even before you send your bank details.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha yeh might give that one a miss.....

----------


## Marc

Cutting 250UB with a 5" angle grinder. 
Fun and neat! Particularly in 41C heat ...  :Blush7:

----------


## METRIX

Was slightly warm driving on the Eastern Distributor today.

----------


## phild01

> Cutting 250UB with a 5" angle grinder. 
> Fun and neat! Particularly in 41C heat ...

  So you decided to brave the heat, I was going to angle grind some granite tiles, but not today as no shade to do it.

----------


## Marc

Yes, I am under the house so in the shade, still 40.8 in the shade and 30 m from the river!
Wouldn't do anything in the sun today that takes more than 10 minutes.

----------


## Marc

> Was slightly warm driving on the Eastern Distributor today.

  Temperature taken over the road is easy 5C higher. Just hope the aircon does not give up!

----------


## notvery

> Was slightly warm driving on the Eastern Distributor today.

  umm i know your not allowed to talk on the phone while driving... or sms... but i guess taking photos is fine while driving @ 90 then posting them to a forum never seen a rule saying that wasnt allowed

----------


## METRIX

> umm i know your not allowed to talk on the phone while driving... or sms... but i guess taking photos is fine while driving @ 90 then posting them to a forum never seen a rule saying that wasnt allowed

  Passenger taking photo  :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

> Temperature taken over the road is easy 5C higher. Just hope the aircon does not give up!

  Went through the LC Tunnel, and it was still reading 39 in there

----------


## r3nov8or

> Cutting 250UB with a 5" angle grinder. 
> Fun and neat! Particularly in 41C heat ...

  How many skinny disks for that little job?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A nice 31 with seabreeze here today. 
Still worked up a sweat tho   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sitting around drinking beer while waiting for the crab pots to do their thing

----------


## ringtail

Mowed the lawns, had a swim, generally dicked around in the workshop trying to get motivated to clean up. Thicknessed a slab, made some mess, had a swim, drank some coffee. Put some tools together to attack my backhoe tomorrow. Drank some coffee. Now having a coopers.

----------


## Marc

> How many skinny disks for that little job?

  Used up half and started another. if you don't push too hard they go the distance. 
The beam is  252x146, flange is 8.6 and web is 6.1
It will be welded to an existing beam to extend it by 600mm Besides welding it, I'll bolt two 200x6mm 400mm long flat bar to each side bolted with 8 high tension 20mm bolts.
The grinder is a Milwaukee rat tail, the little one with the brush is an ancient Hitachi all metal body 220V

----------


## Marc

You have to teach me to do the crab pod thing. We have crabs in the river and I see some guys on a punt with loads of very large pods. 
I would be able to drop one or two? No licence required? how do you make them?

----------


## OBBob

Oh my... imagine collecting crab on your back doorstep. Nice.

----------


## Marc

Not exactly, will have to go up river a few ks at least there is where I see them going, Seen a few orange buoy among the mangroves. 
How is it done? I have a small crab trap, those you buy in a camping store. Someone tied it to my pontoon and left it there but it is completely useless, nothing goes in there.

----------


## notvery

There is a crab pot limit..2 i think

----------


## goldie1

Been battling myna birds. I haven't got the ceiling of my new carport in yet so a couple of 
mynas having been building a nest in it. They spend the day building it and I remove it  
in the evening. After three days of this we made up a scarecrow  from a couple of jackets 
a hat and a stepladder. Four days later and they still haven't figured it out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not exactly, will have to go up river a few ks at least there is where I see them going, Seen a few orange buoy among the mangroves. 
> How is it done? I have a small crab trap, those you buy in a camping store. Someone tied it to my pontoon and left it there but it is completely useless, nothing goes in there.

   
We mostly use this style of pot   
And put the bait in a small mesh bag.
Bait bag should be positioned at the middle of the base of the pot so the crabs can't get to it from the outside of the pot. 
For bait we mostly use fish heads/skin/backbones or brisket bones or pig heads(buy from butcher and divide in to smaller pieces) 
Chuck pot in water at low tide and leave in for high tide and check/pull out again at low tide. 
But if you're on a river, leave it in as long as you like, I guess.
Very tidal up here. 
0.5-6.5m at extremes      

> There is a crab pot limit..2 i think

  
4/person here.
Max 10 cabs/person/day bag limit 
Crabs must be a minimum of 150mm across the widest part of the shell.
But we're not allowed to keep the females, whereas in NSW they can... 
So size/bag limit may vary from state to state,
Feel free to Google it......I can't be bothered right now   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Been battling myna birds. I haven't got the ceiling of my new carport in yet so a couple of 
> mynas having been building a nest in it. They spend the day building it and I remove it  
> in the evening. After three days of this we made up a scarecrow  from a couple of jackets 
> a hat and a stepladder. Four days later and they still haven't figured it out.

  Nice scarecrow!

----------


## Marc

Cool 24 here today. 
Nice day to grind away at the beam on the house to prep for the splicing.

----------


## Marc

> Been battling myna birds. I haven't got the ceiling of my new carport in yet so a couple of 
> mynas having been building a nest in it. They spend the day building it and I remove it  
> in the evening. After three days of this we made up a scarecrow  from a couple of jackets 
> a hat and a stepladder. Four days later and they still haven't figured it out.

  I get swallows nesting under the house. They made 3 different nest but only used one. I left them alone and they raised the little one but now instead of two set of poo I have 5 from the 3 little ones.
Since they fly and are grown up I decided to scare them away and sprayed a bit of wd40 on their perching place. It worked for a few weeks but they came back and decided to save themselves the trouble and use the old nest again. So this time I cleaned everything out, blew the beam clean with the blower and in the place of the nest I put a broom upside down, in the belief that hair from the broom may mean cat or possum to them. 
Lets see how we go. Sprayed wd40 again yesterday and no popoo anymore. Fingers crossed  :Smilie:  
WD40 works also on bats. It took just one go at spraying the perching place and they did not come back. 
If that does not work, try a strong toilet deodorant, one of those nasty strong they use in public toilets.
What are they Indian mynas?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Oh my... imagine collecting crab on your back doorstep. Nice.

  We have this, it comes with our 42 catamaran in Cairns, but we have to go 50 metres to get the prawns out of the creek. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Havin a go at painting my nudge bar and a couple of bits with that Plasti-Dip paint.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Havin a go at painting my nudge bar and a couple of bits with that Plasti-Dip paint.

  Easy to use?

----------


## OBBob

Made some sanding blocks...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Easy to use?

  
Yeh just like normal spray paint.
lots of light coats.  
So far so good    
Probably would have been easier to hang the bar as it sits on the ute, rather than on its side but yeh... 
This was after 3 coats.
Hard to tell with the glare, but it's a nice black   
One can ($25 on special, $30 normal price) did 3 coats on the bar and a couple of other bits, so it doesn't stretch that far.   :Smilie:   
Still... One can would probably do 4 coats on a car rim....

----------


## phild01

Painted architaves and cut the granite I wanted to do yesterday.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Made some sanding blocks...

  
Wow. 
I usually just staple the sandpaper to some old pine offcuts....   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Wow. 
> I usually just staple the sandpaper to some old pine offcuts....

  Ha ha, me too... I've done a few as little Christmas gifts for woodworking friends. They need more sanding and coating and they'll look nice.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha, me too... I've done a few as little Christmas gifts for woodworking friends. They need more sanding and coating and they'll look nice.

  
Sanding sanding blocks....   
It's like when I was making parts for my lathe using the lathe....

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha,  true.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Made some sanding blocks...

  Great idea there OB1

----------


## goldie1

> I get swallows nesting under the house. They made 3 different nest but only used one. I left them alone and they raised the little one but now instead of two set of poo I have 5 from the 3 little ones.
> Since they fly and are grown up I decided to scare them away and sprayed a bit of wd40 on their perching place. It worked for a few weeks but they came back and decided to save themselves the trouble and use the old nest again. So this time I cleaned everything out, blew the beam clean with the blower and in the place of the nest I put a broom upside down, in the belief that hair from the broom may mean cat or possum to them. 
> Lets see how we go. Sprayed wd40 again yesterday and no popoo anymore. Fingers crossed  
> WD40 works also on bats. It took just one go at spraying the perching place and they did not come back. 
> If that does not work, try a strong toilet deodorant, one of those nasty strong they use in public toilets.
> What are they Indian mynas?

  Yes Indian mynas. The damn things are in plague proportions around here hardly any native 
birds left. I am trying to get my eave lining boards finished so I can evict the possums then  
the carport ceiling to keep the mynas out

----------


## phild01

We used to have Indian Mynas everywhere here until a neighbour took to trapping and snapping their necks.  Now we have those horrible native Noisy Miners instead, so I am trying to coax a Butcher Bird population into the area.

----------


## goldie1

I am going to start trapping as soon as I  have the house finished. There is a very successful 
program going in Canberra  Canberra Indian Myna Action Group Inc. 
About the only native birds we have around here  apart from the migratory ones are 
magpies which are big enough to stand up to the mynas

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looks much more betterer.      :Cool:

----------


## OBBob

"multi-purpose rubber coating"... could I paint my dogs paws I wonder?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You could probably paint it over a fake dog paw, then peel it off and you'd have a snug fitting rubber boot  
not sure if spraying it directly on the dog is advisable   :Unsure:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> "multi-purpose rubber coating"... could I paint my dogs paws I wonder?

  Why? Are you planning on using them as Duck decoys as well as retrievers ?  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well the mudcrabs are out and about,,,,a bit anyway.  
Got 2 yesterday and another 4 today.
Still pretty slim pickings considering the amount of pots we had in and over two tides both days...  
Need more rain to stir them up

----------


## Vivvo

Hey goldie, Bayside council are running a trial trapping programme at the moment. 
Not sure where you are, but they supply the traps and get the birds euthanised.

----------


## Marc

In relation to mynas, what's wrong with an air rifle? Much more fun. https://www.usedguns.com.au/Guns/used_air_rifles

----------


## goldie1

> Hey goldie, Bayside council are running a trial trapping programme at the moment. 
> Not sure where you are, but they supply the traps and get the birds euthanised.

  Thanks  I will check it out

----------


## goldie1

> In relation to mynas, what's wrong with an air rifle? Much more fun. https://www.usedguns.com.au/Guns/used_air_rifles

  Ah those were the days

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Passenger taking photo

  I'm more concerned by driving along with a passenger on/in your lap. ;d

----------


## pharmaboy2

> We used to have Indian Mynas everywhere here until a neighbour took to trapping and snapping their necks.  Now we have those horrible native Noisy Miners instead, so I am trying to coax a Butcher Bird population into the area.

  she swallowed a cat to catch the bird, she swallowed the bird to catch the spider........... 
when ens you get to tiger, post up some pics!   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> I'm more concerned by driving along with a passenger on/in your lap. ;d

  
Perhaps it was his dog?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Put some wheels on this slightly bent trolley I got off a mate.     
While that big one I made is good for big stuff, it's still handy to have a smaller one    
sweet 3-spoke rims hey...bling bling.   
They're off one of those little motorbikes.
Well...two actually as they're both front wheels...  
And different colour of course hehe

----------


## pharmaboy2

Those rims are crying out for a plasti dip matt black.............

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gawd I'm not wasting that stuff on some trolley wheels.
Not cheap...    :Nonono:

----------


## Marc

> Put some wheels on this slightly bent trolley I got off a mate.     
> While that big one I made is good for big stuff, it's still handy to have a smaller one    
> sweet 3-spoke rims hey...bling bling.   
> They're off one of those little motorbikes.
> Well...two actually as they're both front wheels...  
> And different colour of course hehe

  Love the colour ... I believe we used to call that Fuchsia.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm...the trolley is "Faded SuperCheap Auto Red" 
Not sure about the rim   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

So you've now hot rodded your trolley. Love it.

----------


## Bros

> Put some wheels on this slightly bent trolley I got off a mate.     
> While that big one I made is good for big stuff, it's still handy to have a smaller one    
> sweet 3-spoke rims hey...bling bling.   
> They're off one of those little motorbikes.
> Well...two actually as they're both front wheels...  
> And different colour of course hehe

  I stuffed up wheel on one of these and went to buy one and found it was cheaper to buy the whole trolley than a wheel.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So you've now hot rodded your trolley. Love it.

  Yep hehe 
We don't do "stock" around here.   :Wink:    

> I stuffed up wheel on one of these and went to buy one and found it was cheaper to buy the whole trolley than a wheel.

  Yeh it doesn't make sense.

----------


## OBBob

Watching the Melbourne weather. 34 degrees yesterday, it's now 14 degrees and has swapped from sunny to rain about six times already this morning. Love it ...

----------


## phild01

Up on ladders today clearing leaves...seems like a nice hot, windy day for it :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OBBob

> Up on ladders today clearing leaves...seems like a nice hot, windy day for it

  
wearing your safety-thongs again?  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> wearing your safety-thongs again?

  You know it. 
Wind has already blown both ladders over, just as I went to retrieve my hat!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Was 30 degrees at 7 this morning.
33 now but feels more like 40

----------


## webtubbs

> Was 30 degrees at 7 this morning.
> 33 now but feels more like 40

  I can see snow on the hills today. Currently 10.3C  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> I can see snow on the hills today. Currently 10.3C

  
That's more like it! Sorry PG, never been a warm climate person.  :Frown:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> What are you up to

  Currently eating lunch and getting crumbs in the keyboard  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Still cleaning up all the soil from the gutters.

----------


## OBBob

Watching balloons hurtle over the city this morning ... must be some reasonable winds at altitude today.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Friday funnies.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Poinciana in full bloom

----------


## OBBob

Giggling ...  
I don't like spiders but wow ...   Man&#039;s screams over spider prompt neighbours to report &#039;domestic&#039; incident to Sydney police - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## phild01

Looks like a female funnelweb.    http://www.spiderzrule.com/spider107/Picture%20197.jpg

----------


## jimfish

Halfway through the 4 hr trip home after completing the decking. Turned out great but my knees and back are sick of screwing decking boards down !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good job jimbo! 
Wait....is that not your place?

----------


## jimfish

No bit to rich an area for me. New acquisition of the owner of the building co I contract to .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Added some footrests and a small second level to the latest beer table      
Not sure if I posted this pic (I probably did) but I had a little incident last time trying to get it out of the shed...   
I should probably move that...nah, I'll get past, snag grab catch grunt swear CRASH 
*sigh*  
Next up - getting an umbrella and adding some bits to make it slide down the center leg.    :Smilie:

----------


## webtubbs

> Halfway through the 4 hr trip home after completing the decking. Turned out great but my knees and back are sick of screwing decking boards down !

  That's a beautiful deck! Do they plan on putting a verandah over it? One thing I've noticed a lot since I've been here in Tas - I havent seen too many decks covered.

----------


## jimfish

No plans to cover it, they have lived in Hobart all their lives so must know the climate I suppose. It's had a complete overhaul inside also ,but kept mostly original.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is there a seating area/deck facing the water?

----------


## jimfish

> Is there a seating area/deck facing the water?

  Still to be built. There is a library/ sitting room upstairs with incredible views.

----------


## jimfish

pic of the main living area

----------


## OBBob

Nice place!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got me buggered how they bend the floorboards like that

----------


## ringtail

> Got me buggered how they bend the floorboards like that

  photoshop PG  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

+1

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

That floor would be great for one of those mini bikes you have though!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mini bikes?

----------


## OBBob

> Mini bikes?

  Wasn't it a mini bike in that old YouTube clip? Now I've forgotten, that discussion was a long time ago.

----------


## jimfish

> Got me buggered how they bend the floorboards like that

  Highly skilled tradesman in the old days !
Ok i have found the Pano function on the iPad and maybe got carried away with its use 😋

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wasn't it a mini bike in that old YouTube clip? Now I've forgotten, that discussion was a long time ago.

  
Oh yes yeah one of those little electric kiddie choppers I put a chainsaw motor on

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a cooling cleansing ale in the 35 degree heat after cleaning the kitchen, emptied and loaded the dishwasher, done 3 loads of washing and cleaned the patio   :Smilie:  
Markets tomorrow....gonna be a scorcher  :Shock:  
Not much breeze at that one.
The one next weekend is better, by the beach   :Cool:

----------


## OBBob

^ is your partner coming home?  :Tongue:   
Cat scratching post...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ^ is your partner coming home?

  She got back a week ago   :Smilie:      

> 

  
You need more stuff.
Hardly any of the crates are overflowing...

----------


## OBBob

> She got back a week ago        
> You need more stuff.
> Hardly any of the crates are overflowing...

  Lol... working on it! You like my crate shelves... welded by me and still standing!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

25x25 square?

----------


## OBBob

> 25x25 square?

  Something like that (from memory) but the horizontals are 20mm angle so chipboard sits on them. It was not intended for heavy stuff but it's sturdier than expected. The spans are quite short.

----------


## dmac

I tried to resurrect my old thread but she's to old. Just slapped on the oil on the last section of deck.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I tried to resurrect my old thread but she's to old

  Ask one of the mods to bump it up for you

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I can hear a frog croaking in a downpipe somewhere.....usually means rain. 
fingers crossed

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Listening to hack on JJJ and they're talking about those two guys travelling through Mexico.
Pretty sad story.....they found their burnt out van with two bodies in it.   :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

Yep, way too many sad stories out there. They tend to really grip you when they are close to your own experiences. Your partner has recently been travelling... I've recently stayed on the other side of the park to the Paris attacks.  
I'd like to think those guys went out living their dream.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We also spent 18mths living in a van travelling around Australia.... 
A Kombi nonetheless, and around the time we bought it was when the Falconio thing happened and we kept seeing the images of the Kombi on the news all the time.     :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Like kombis... here's one from around the corner...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That looks pretty tidy. 
Our poor old donkey rusted away quite badly and any romantic dreams I had of restoring it "one day" went down the drain.
Ended up selling it to someone for $500 I think, as the motor and gearbox was pretty much the only decent thing worth keeping.
(and the windows I suppose hehe) 
It had the 2L engine though, dunno how you could drag one around with any less fully decked out and loaded....
We lost count how many cylinder heads we cracked on our travels.
6 maybe, over the 3 years we had it. 
I suppose fanging through the red center in the middle of summer doing about 500K/day wasn't good for it haha. 
We got to know a lot of interesting VW mechanics around the country though, and also realised that they're few and far between.
Not many people wanna work on these old Kraut Cans 
I ended up rebuilding the engine myself while staying and working at an apple orchard in Batlow, with the help of the farmer, Hayne's Workshop Manual and many long phonecalls to a mechanic in Canberra. 
It started with pulling it out, taking one of the heads off to have reconditioned, but as we kelt going deeper we found more and more wrong with it.... 
Took three complete teardowns and rebuilds before it was right, trying to make one engine from two...
By the final attempt I pulled the engine out Friday night and stripped it right down to the crankshaft and had it back together and turned the key Sunday afternoon! 
Easy peasy when you know what you're doing haha.   
Ours had the pop up roof so I could stand up inside, which was great.
And of course we drove off with the roof up a few times, wondering why everyone was flashing their lights and waving at us. 
We also saw other people doing the same which is hilarious.  
They're a good little machine, if you drive them sensibly and don't let them get too hot.
They can handle the heat, despite what most people say....it's the rapid cooling down that kills them.   :Wink:  
And driving with the engine flap open is the worst thing you can do as it's a sealed compartment designed to suck air in through the side vents.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I put new heads on my baja bug in an afternoon, whilst working a shift in a servo  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I put new heads on my baja bug in an afternoon, whilst working a shift in a servo

  Well that's a bit different from doing a full teardown and rebuild   :Unsure:  
And being a Baja....did you even have to pull the motor out or was it accessible from the outside?

----------


## ringtail

I pulled it and fitted dual webbers at the same time. Ahhhh, memories.

----------


## Marc

Chasing an undelivered package I hit the phone and was on hold with Australia Post. 
They have a recorded message that plays continuously and goes like this:
"The biggest threat to our posties are cars reversing out of driveways. The threat is not only to posties but also pedestrians like kids on their bikes, or dogs going for a walk with their owners. "Toot" your horn so they know you are coming.  
Besides the fact that kids on bikes are not pedestrians and dogs are not humans, and that we beep our horn and do not toot it, in NSW it is illegal and carries a hefty fine to beep the horn in front of your house. 
Meantime someone probably is being congratulated for composing such thoughtful message nicely spoken by a foreing actor

----------


## OBBob

Get used to it... the 'chasing a package' saga can be a long one.  
I think reversing very slowly and carefully from a driveway is a good way to go.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> in nsw it is illegal and carries a hefty fine to beep the horn in front of your house.

  wtf

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I always reverse in so I'm ready for a quick getaway. 
It also helps should you have a flat battery and need a jumpstart.
And saves you reversing out on the street. 
Plus I park on the left side of the house....between the house and the shed where I keep my work tools, shovels, rakes etc...

----------


## Marc

And beware of pedestrians like dogs walking their owners, toot your horn !
Toot toot

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....."dogs going for a walk with their owner" is technically correct, I suppose. 
"Dogs walking their owner" or "Dogs taking their owner for a walk" on the other hand....   
I think some people honk their horns.
And blow their own trumpet.  
Whatever floats your boat, I say

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I just realised that, HEY! I can use the tube bender to press/remove large bearings!   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got sidetracked while looking for a thing I need for something I should be doing....and found an old broom head under the bench. 
So I made a mounting sleeve for it and attached a handle I had laying around.    
No...It's not a photo illusion....
it really isn't square to the broom head hehe.. 
 bish bosh     
New broom! 
sweet!   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Nice. Now you have to use it.  :Doh:  Just made work for yourself.

----------


## notvery

It's clearly a decorative broom no need to use

----------


## OBBob

> It's clearly a decorative broom no need to use

  Give him some credit, at least it's the right way up.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Snipper

Cordless blower makes extinct

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha,  yep blow it over to the neighbours.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well it'll mostly be used in the shed,,,,  
I remember what happened to the original handle now... Put it on the stiff bristle brush we use to scrub the laundry floor....   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Just love sweeping up swarf from the drill press. NOT

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I usually give the floor and bench a quick sweep then fire up the compressor and blow the rest under the bench/towards the walls. 
Amazing, the stuff I find when I have a proper cleanup every 6-8 months   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

I use a magnetic broom for that. .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cordless blower

   :Shock:  
Wash your mouth out!   :Annoyed:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I use a magnetic broom for that. .

  Wat if yer been drillin aloominum.....?

----------


## Marc

Don't do much aluminium at all. Some stainless from time to time, have to pick up by hand then. Magnetic is the way to go, it even picks up the grind from the grinder. It's surprising how much there is after a while of working. 
Aloominum? That is like tooting the horn ... pal ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Snipper

I used to clean up at a precision engineering workshop after school for a bit of pocket money.  I still shudder to think how bad that job was.  sweeping and wiping down all machinery saturated in cutting fluid and tonnes of metal/aluminium shavings like wire entangling everything.  :Eek:     then the sweeping of the floors   :Shock:   1 hour a day after school,  5 days a week for $5 per hour for about a year as I was hoping to get an apprenticeship there. I've done some awful, boring and monotonous jobs since then as a chippie but nothing as bad as that.  :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cooling off after a morning in the sun....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching the rain fall   :Biggrin:  
Probably only a brief shower but will settle the dust anyway   :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

Giggling to myself because the 'emissions trading' thread has a locked symbol again. I don't even follow it but it's obviously lively given the amount of times I've seen it locked.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe I've never bothered with that thread

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Giggling to myself because the 'emissions trading' thread has a locked symbol again. I don't even follow it but it's obviously lively given the amount of times I've seen it locked.

  I'm sure it wasn't me!  
Mind you I only play there because I enjoy sheltered workshops...

----------


## PhilT2

It served a useful purpose as it kept the ideological crap off the other topics. I shall mourn its departure.... briefly.

----------


## OBBob

I'm sure it's not permanently locked... always seems to reappear.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Please...don't.

----------


## ringtail

So tempted to re engage with that thread and give Marc a hand. But for now, the Coopers is going down nicely

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yawning
scratching
drinking coffee

----------


## Cecile

We are going to a Christmas party out of town today.  "Bring a dessert.  It's one of three.  There will be about 30 people there, so enough for 12 or so."  Someone made TWO desserts, rum sauce, and a meat pie of some kind.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

When Muscle Car Meets Hypercar: The Tantrum Charger - Speedhunters

----------


## Marc

Dinner at our local restaurant

----------


## notvery

Picked some blackberries before the birds got there. The bush is about 5000mm from our back door. Only one solution. ..

----------


## phild01

> Picked some blackberries before the birds got there. The bush is about 5000mm from our back door. Only one solution. ..

  OR  :Minigun:  :Finch:  :Finch:  :Fireworks:  
just kidding...unless minor or mynah birds :Biggrin:

----------


## notvery

No mynahs phew.just lots of wagtails, yellow breasts, kookas and bower birds plus asorted other random birds that i dont know what they are. If i see mynah the minigun will get a run i promise

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Camelrides at the markets today. 
You'd be hard pressed to find a more smug looking animal.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Picked some blackberries before the birds got there. The bush is about 5000mm from our back door. Only one solution. ..

  
So....blackberry and bird pie...?    :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Camelrides at the markets today. 
> You'd be hard pressed to find a more smug looking animal.

  Unaware they're considered a pest...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Unaware they're considered a pest...

  
Less of a pest (to the environment) than cows, buffalos and other hard hoofed animals.....

----------


## OBBob

> Less of a pest (to the environment) than cows, buffalos and other hard hoofed animals.....

  Yeah yeah,  kangaroo is a pest in the right location too. Greyhound is a pest at my place.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh you love that dawg.... 
Deep down you do

----------


## OBBob

That's what my wife says.  :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Less of a pest (to the environment) than cows, buffalos and other hard hoofed animals.....

  Beg to differ...these things are like really big goats. 
Recall one nearly killing us under one on the Great Central Road a decade ago.  A dozen of them (in fat stacked on condition from all the green pick) crossed the mulga lined road well in front of us so I carried on blithely until this big, fat bull that was tailing the mob literally jiggled out of the mulga beside us...fortunately he wobbled to a sort of a halt and reared...and I drove the DOKA under his head at 80 km/h.  I nearly lost the driver's side mirror on his chest. 
We were a little animated for a while after that... 
Oh and I've been waxing benchtops. What else can one do on a 42 degree day?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hoofed animals cause huge damage to creek and riverbanks as well as the ground in general, or so I'm told.
I'm sure camels aren't good either though. 
At the end of the day, most introduced species do harm to the land, and the blame is not on them, it's on the people who brought them here in the first place, of course.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Hoofed animals cause huge damage to creek and riverbanks as well as the ground in general, or so I'm told.
> I'm sure camels aren't good either though. 
> At the end of the day, most introduced species do harm to the land, and the blame is not on them, it's on the people who brought them here in the first place, of course.

  Steak tonight?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meatloaf   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Meatloaf

   I don't know that I have ever had meatloaf, but drool at the thought of it :Licklips:

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm off if since the Grand Final a couple of years back  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I don't know that I have ever had meatloaf

  
You what?     

> I'm off if since the Grand Final a couple of years back

  
You what?

----------


## phild01

Dare I ask, need a recipe for it :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Dare I ask, need a recipe for it

  
I'll have a look later.  
Although plenty of recipes online these days.   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Who wants meatloaf when you can have roast? ... better still, rolled stuffed roast ...  :Smilie:  
Now this is what you do, get yourself a 2k scotch fillet, get a large and sharp broad knife and roll the meat out in a flat big square.
Place a layer of smoked pancetta on it, paprica, plenty of continental parsley and some chopped fresh chillies. 
One row of hard boiled eggs cut in half in the center.
Easy with the salt since the pancetta is salty already.
Roll the meat back and tie well all around with a string.
Seal in a hot pan and cook in a 120C oven for 2 hours or one hour per kilo of meat.  
Beats any meatloaf  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Hoofed animals cause huge damage to creek and riverbanks as well as the ground in general, or so I'm told.
> I'm sure camels aren't good either though. 
> At the end of the day, most introduced species do harm to the land, and the blame is not on them, it's on the people who brought them here in the first place, of course.

  Absolutely correct PG. As one who is slowly rehabilitating part of an ex cattle farm I can tell you that cows are without a doubt the worst animal one can ever have particularly if there is a creek on the land, as we have. The erosion is catastrophic. The main issue with cows is their habitual nature and follow the leader mentality. One cow walking down a creek bank is not too bad. It's the 30 or 300 that follow the first one that do the damage. Add rain and it's a massive, massive issue. One must, at all costs keep cows away from water courses. Then there is the land compaction. Of course, cattle farmers don't give a crap as long as the grass grows and the prices are high. The overstocking where our farm is defies logic. But the prices are just so high the cattle guys can't resist. Camels by comparison pose near zero issues apart from their numbers which have been left to go largely out of control.

----------


## r3nov8or

At least cows serve a solid purpose in providing meat and milk. The percentage of camels used for transport or any other useful purpose would be minuscule.

----------


## Marc

Any farm or wild animal will have an impact on the ground it lives on and the impact will vary according to the type of ground and the numbers to name a few. 
i have always been interested in the comments made in relation to introduced species gone wild versus domestic animals. Personally I see no difference yet some seem to think that one species that fits an economic model has a right over the other who no one has bothered finding a viable purpose for besides target practice from helicopters. 
Very strange indeed.
Camels are a valuable resource that is exported. That should be the regulator, not blame/green ideology/ bizarre native discrimination. 
And so are horses, donkeys, goats, pigs. Free for the picking. And so should be crocodiles. Why do we "protect" crocks that are now so numerous as to swim out in the ocean down to Brisbane? 
We could develop an industry of wild exports and value the resource rather than blame it for environmental degradation. 
Introduced versus native, yes ... that is another one ... aren't we introduced? Oh yes, forgot someone already proposed culling the human race down to one billion ... 
There is a show on cable TV filmed in the US swamps, showing how they "fish" caimans and sell them for a profit. The local hillbillies get a number of tags a year and fish out thousands of crocs for their meat and skin. Seems like a very good balance to me.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes.....but they were introduced, for domestic use, and then they escaped and bred in the wild.   :Smilie:   
At least if a cattle farmer destroys his own farm it's not hurting anyone else (kinda...)
Feral pigs, dogs, buffalo and horses on the other hand...

----------


## OBBob

... you can race them both.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cow sidecar racing is not as popular as it once was.

----------


## OBBob

> Cow sidecar racing is not as popular as it once was.

  Yep, sad times PG, sad times ....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I hear there was too much bullsh-t surrounding the scene and most of the racers moved on to greener pastures.
It's a shame as it was udderly hilarious to watch. 
Bovine Cup, Fresian 500, MooTo GP....all great events. 
I guess they could only milk the concept for so long.   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Bahahaha

----------


## OBBob

> I hear there was too much bullsh-t surrounding the scene and most of the racers moved on to greener pastures.
> It's a shame as it was udderly hilarious to watch. 
> Bovine Cup, Fresian 500, MooTo GP....all great events. 
> I guess they could only milk the concept for so long.

  
Big brother has his eye on you! Look at what happens to "bullsh-t" when I get the e-mail notification.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Big brother has his eye on you! Look at what happens to "bullsh-t" when I get the e-mail notification.

  yeh it came up as that in the post before I edited it and added the "-"

----------


## Marc

> Yes.....but they were introduced, for domestic use, and then they escaped and bred in the wild.    
> At least if a cattle farmer destroys his own farm it's not hurting anyone else (kinda...)
> Feral pigs, dogs, buffalo and horses on the other hand...

  
I beg to differ. The farmer is only a keeper of the land for a short time, so there is really no difference. You could also say that camels damage the desert only and no one owns the desert?   
My point is that when history may be interesting, what counts is what we do today, and using resources intelligently is the way to go. As a side comment I love the logic that says no to hunters in national parks and yes to culling en mass from helicopters. Caffelatte ideology gone mad.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I beg to differ. The farmer is only a keeper of the land for a short time, so there is really no difference.

  Can I differ too?  :Smilie:   
Most farms get passed down through generations so they remain farmland...   

> using resources intelligently.

  mmm, that doesn't seem to be happening a lot, unfortunately

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, differ away ! ... I think there is plenty of examples where the farmer does the wrong thing and the farm stops being viable and get's sold for peanuts and everybody loses. The kneejerk reaction from the city sleekers is also wrong when councils and enviro-nazi dictate to the farmer how many times to breath a minute. 
 The farmer across from my house on the other side of the river has cattle going for a drink and destroying the river bank. in 7 years I am here I have seen the river bank erode 2 meters in places. He has been told to fence the river off but has so far ignored it. 
We should regard "feral" animals and native animals as resources and use them wisely. Wild boars sold to European markets, camels sold for racing to the Arabs are good examples of that. 
Extreme protection of crocks that are in plague proportions and mass shooting of horses or buffalo is a very poor example.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> . I think there is plenty of examples where the farmer does the wrong thing and the farm stops being viable and get's sold for peanuts and everybody loses.

   absolutely.
Impossible to make general statements about things like this.
Nor is there a simple solution.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> The farmer across from my house on the other side of the river has cattle going for a drink and destroying the river bank. in 7 years I am here I have seen the river bank erode 2 meters in places. He has been told to fence the river off but has so far ignored it.

  Perfect example and he should be smashed for it and made to pay for rehabilitation costs. Frikken cows and frikken cattle farmers !

----------


## Marc

Ha ha ... roast anyone? 
You have to try my rolled and stuffed Scotch fillet it is really nice and very easy.

----------


## ringtail

Hopefully sourced from cows across the river

----------


## PhilT2

Some of my ancestors came back from their European holiday in 1914-18 and took up dairy farming on the Sunshine Coast, continuing a family tradition going back about 400 years. Most farms were small, usually 120-200 acres as milking was done by hand in those days and a bigger property wasn't needed. Every small town had a butter factory which took the cream from surrounding farms. when we stopped using butter most of the small farms became unviable. Dairy deregulation took care of the remainder and only the larger, more efficient survived. But if you want to believe it was "greenies" then don't let facts get in your way.  
While I think, in general, those early farmers were good custodians of the land, lack of information led to some deadly legacies. In those days parasites like ticks were removed by running cattle through a plunge dip, a long concrete trench big enough to submerge a cow, filled with water and arsenic. This leaked out and contaminated the ground around it. Most have long been buried and their location forgotten. Arsenic was replaced by DDT. 
Weed control was always an issue and again arsenic was used in the early days, especially during the prickly pear invasion. Later 2,4 D and 2,4,5 T were used, more commonly known as Agent Orange. How much of a toxic legacy is left behind from those days I don't know. I have heard that some properties are so toxic that no cattle or crops can be grown there. Real Estates advertise these as "suitable for horses".

----------


## r3nov8or

> Some of my ancestors came back from their European holiday in 1914-18 and took up dairy farming on the Sunshine Coast, continuing a family tradition going back about 400 years. ...

   Which country did this 400 year tradition start in?

----------


## PhilT2

> Which country did this 400 year tradition start in?

  Depends on which branch of the family, but England, Scotland and Ireland mostly. but there are a few ring-ins here and there. Way back one of the Scots side married a girl with the surname Levi, so there may be room for doubt she was a true Scots lassie. So we could be best described as a "mixed" breed. But mostly farmers, either owners or tenants, all dirt poor (another family tradition) and all came here voluntarily.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Depends on which branch of the family, but England, Scotland and Ireland mostly. but there are a few ring-ins here and there. Way back one of the Scots side married a girl with the surname Levi, so there may be room for doubt she was a true Scots lassie. So we could be best described as a "mixed" breed. But mostly farmers, either owners or tenants, all dirt poor (another family tradition) and all came here voluntarily.

   Love hearing about the history! Thanks.

----------


## OBBob

Errg ... lamenting the crash (again) of my phone this morning, so now there's no Renovate Forum in Tapatalk again. I shall wait and cross my fingers.

----------


## METRIX

Just about to get hit by this.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Just about to get hit by this.

  Just passed over us here in the inner west, so close to being watertight here, so close.......

----------


## phild01

Yep, just a bit of noise and rain, hang just starting again :Cry:

----------


## ringtail

Lucky buggers, stealing QLD rain again

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Lucky buggers, stealing QLD rain again

  
Yeh.....we want some too!!!

----------


## ringtail

My word we do. A lot.

----------


## OBBob

> Just passed over us here in the inner west, so close to being watertight here, so close.......

  Better to do your reliability testing now whilst you're in the building and commissioning phase ... rather than when you thought you were finished.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Watching the senator ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Watching the senator ...

  phew...I get dizzy just looking at that pic   :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX

> phew...I get dizzy just looking at that pic

  HA HA HA HA, What about this ? How cool  https://youtu.be/KDPW_g2AhAU?list=RDKDPW_g2AhAU&t=148

----------


## notvery

> My word we do. A lot.

  The last time you lot got rain i seem to recall you all whinging about your houses floating away. Wish you would make your minds up

----------


## ringtail

Nah, no floatage here. 500 mt away different story though.  :Rolleyes:  Meant to be wetter than average come January so fingers crossed we get a few good cyclones that turn into rain depressions

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> HA HA HA HA, What about this ? How cool  https://youtu.be/KDPW_g2AhAU?list=RDKDPW_g2AhAU&t=148

  
Nah don't have a problem with that. 
I'm ok with heights if I'm on a rooftop or in a tree.
Don't like cranes, elevated platforms, cherry pickers or ladders though.   :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX

Just heading off to Christmas party for one of the big places I contract for, should be good, maybe see some famous people  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just heading off to Christmas party for one of the big places I contract for, should be good, maybe see some famous people

  
Like malyssa and alamandra, or whatever they're called?

----------


## METRIX

> Like malyssa and alamandra, or whatever they're called?

  Oh, I hope not, luckily shalisha & salamander are on a different network.

----------


## OBBob

> Don't like cranes, elevated platforms, cherry pickers or ladders though.

  
he he ... because you're a welder?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> he he ... because you're a welder?

  Haha no, just don't like the swaying and rocking of machines...
I KNOW they're not gonna snap in half and most likely not gonna tip over.  
As for ladders...dunno....never liked them.
Maybe because I saw my dad fall off an extension ladder as a kid.
One of those big steel ones...folded in half as he was almost at the top.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh, I hope not, luckily shalisha & salamander are on a different network.

  
Salamander    :Laugh bounce:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Carrying on from the axe rejuvenation thread.
Pics of my abused vices  :Laugh bounce:  
Bench vice, probably not as bad as it could be after about 7 years of me bashing it around   
I do go over it with the grinder from time to time and clean it up a bit hehe           
Drillpress vice....takes a beating...       :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

You need a bench like this ... it's purely for beating stuff into submission. He calls it his Compliance Station ... The whole 12 gauge garage blog is worth a look if you haven't seen it.        The 12-Gauge Garage

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm metal bench...not for me.
I often screw things to the bench to hold them in place   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also working with metal on a metal bench can get noisy...

----------


## OBBob

True ... really I'm just besotted with the Porsche and the mini hoist.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yh had a look through the blog.
Very tidy and neat workshop.

----------


## ringtail

Bloody hell PG, I thought my drill press vice was bad. You really need to treat yourself a new one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bloody hell PG, I thought my drill press vice was bad. You really need to treat yourself a new one

  
Nuffin wrong with that, mate.
Good for another 10.000 
At least.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yep, it'll buff out  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It still works.
Just has a few holes in it   :Smilie:  
I've been thinking of getting a bigger one though, for the big drillpress.

----------


## Bros

> True ... really I'm just besotted with the Porsche and the mini hoist.

  Disgusting photo, is the shed there for show or go?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Disgusting photo, is there shed there for show or go?

  Hahahahah 
He probably has a lot of time to keep it clean like that,
Probably wears a lab coat and white gloves while working on his car too.  
They're out there...   :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

The 12-Gauge guy has a prettier vice, or 3

----------


## r3nov8or

> Disgusting photo, is the shed there for show or go?

  I reckon it's for go, but he is very tidy when it's for show

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Kicked my boots off for the day as I ran out of MIG wire   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Crank up the fluxcore you slack bugger

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Mmm metal bench...not for me.
> I often screw things to the bench to hold them in place

  Shop I used to work in had two benches made of 10 mm plate standing on a half dozen lengths of 150 mm X 4 mm tube...if you wanted to hold things down then you tacked them down (the welder had a fixed earth on the table)...if you wanted to bend multiple things the same way then we welded the fixed points down and had at it. Worked a treat. Forklift hated moving it. We used to grind and flap disc it every six months or so. 
I welded a lot of stuff on those tables...a lot of it is still out there in the service of the NSW public too...nearly 25 years later....damn it is too! [Sigh]

----------


## METRIX

> Kicked my boots off for the day as I ran out of MIG wire

  I'm curious, do you get a huge power bill with all the welding ?

----------


## ringtail

When I was doing it full time at home the bill was not too bad at all. Maybe 100 per 1/4 more. But that was full on production with drop saws and grinders going all the time too. Making house columns so decent sized welds all day. I think PG would be doing a lot of short runs and spots rather than ripping out 8 mm fillets all day. Then again, power was cheap back then too.

----------


## ringtail

Anyone see this on better homes tonight ? Pretty epic.  https://www.facebook.com/BHGAus/posts/938355232865428

----------


## METRIX

New house has a big off Peak only Elec HW,  almost everything has been replaced with LED lighting, Plasma got the flick for a LCD, been using powertools for many hours most days, first powerbill came in yesterday it is less, than the previous house was just for the gas HW storage, then needed to add on the rip off AGL power bill's, now with Energy Australia. 
There was such a push for everyone to replace their "Power Hungry" electric HW systems a few years ago with very expensive solar / heat pump systems, total amount for off peak usage was a massive $16.08, I know guys that spent thousands upgrading their hot water systems to a more efficient system, wonder if it will be worth it over the life of the system, compared to a standard off peak system. 
In the centre atrium (now gone and turned into new kitchen) there was 4 x 100w old style globes, just to light up the dodgy spiral stairs (and they didn't light it very well), most of the electrics have been done, and fitting a total of 52 new down light's throughout the entire house with 6W LED, if I turn on all 52 of them which will light up, kitchen, study, 2 x bathroom, 2 x living areas, main bedroom, hallway, laundry, entry foyer, staiwell, study, WIR which is about 90% of the house it will use less power than the 4 globes used just for the spiral stairs, now thats a definite improvement in technology.

----------


## ringtail

Yep, I'm a fan of the standard off peak hotty. I'm not a fan of the mains pressure units though. I dont like the idea of using water in the storage tank once one see inside the tank. Nasty. Heat exchange units make much more sense to me yet can't be had anymore as far as I know.

----------


## METRIX

MMM, I have seen what comes out of the units when you drain them, this one has a Stainless inner, so hopefully it's not too bad.

----------


## ringtail

Don't look inside Metrix. At least not before dinner anyway  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Oh, clear some of your PM's too. Your inbox is full

----------


## METRIX

> Oh, clear some of your PM's too. Your inbox is full

  DOH, Done, got it. 
Oh watched EX MACHINA the other day,  one of the best movies I have seen in a long time, the house is Awesome, (well its actually a boutique hotel you can rent out, called the Juvet Hotel in Norway), its architecturally amazing.  
Get ready for the future, as they are moving towards AI.

----------


## ringtail

Love it

----------


## ringtail

Summer is here. At 9.50 pm it's 29 and 70%. Time for a beer in the pool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Crank up the fluxcore you slack bugger

  blah   

> Shop I used to work in had two benches made of 10 mm plate standing on a half dozen lengths of 150 mm X 4 mm tube...if you wanted to hold things down then you tacked them down (the welder had a fixed earth on the table)...if you wanted to bend multiple things the same way then we welded the fixed points down and had at it. Worked a treat. Forklift hated moving it. We used to grind and flap disc it every six months or so. 
> I welded a lot of stuff on those tables...a lot of it is still out there in the service of the NSW public too...nearly 25 years later....damn it is too! [Sigh]

  I like my formply bench.     

> I'm curious, do you get a huge power bill with all the welding ?

  no

----------


## OBBob

> I'm curious, do you get a huge power bill with all the welding ?

  Not since he rigged up those India-style droppers from the street powerline to the shed. Ha ha ...

----------


## Marc

Finished the support for the stairs. the Original was a rickety TP contraption, demolished when we rebuilt the deck. This will be metal stringers and hardwood threads.

----------


## ringtail

Where do the stairs go Marc ? Back along the fence line ?

----------


## Gaza

Cypress deck still looks the goods Marc   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

Marc, in another thread you talk about black marks on your deck. Could it be rust from all the metal work you're doing in the area? Just a thought.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That house seems to be in a nice spot.
Surrounded by trees on the water.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Black marks, you can actually see them on the photos, the third one is more revealing ... rust ? gee guys, I don't know, I do blast everything clean after I finish. Not much I can do now. Once I finish the stairs and the veranda repairs, I'll give it a clean with nappisan and pressure. I must say I have better things to do then being the deck nanny.  
The stairs must join the top veranda with the bottom one. On the second photo you can sort of see a little gate. That was the way to a rickety set of stairs that went out on the side and down to the lower deck. I had to take it out because it was dangerous. This time Ill do a proper one. Thought of buying one ready made but I would be up to $1000 just for two stringers of average quality. I think I can do better with two 200x75x6mm channels and 60x5 flat bar, even if I count my time at $50 an hour and take it for hot dip gal. 
I like the challenge of it all, so will make a contraption to bolt to the bearer or joist below the lower deck and have two and two bits of flat bar come between the deck boards, join them with a short run of angle bolted to them and use it as anchoring for the lower part of the stringers. The top of the stringers will bolt to 3 joist that come over that bit of universal beam you see there. TP 240x45. I figure out a way to bolt the stringers to the joist that looks nice and strong.
The handrail on both sides will be a bit of a challenge too. Probably RHS 100x50x4, or C channel, easier to bolt, screwed to a bit of flat bar welded to the edge of the C channel, this way it has two points of support and no wobble. Timber handrail I suppose it's fine out in the weather. The rails of my pontoon ramp are TP and painted properly and in full sun look just like the first day, something I can't say about my blasted oiled deck.  :Biggrin:  
Yes, we are on the water and have a couple of acres of council reserve on one side that is almost as our own ... almost. There is were I blunt my ride on blades ... ha ha

----------


## Marc

Something I learned about Chemset 101. 
I bought half a dozen tubes to anchor 4 PFC to a concrete block for the ramp, and had one left over. That was almost a year ago, January this year actually. I had to use a bit from that tube too, so it was opened. I thought it would be rock solid by now so I tried it to anchor those 4 bolts to the footings and to my surprise the resin was like it was in January. flow perfect and solidified normally. So there. Gave it a good test with a long handle and a socket a few days later , and it was as solid as. That 12mm plate with 4 16 x 200 mm bolts will stay there for a while.

----------


## ringtail

Crack on. Don't forget the pics

----------


## r3nov8or

That's great Marc. Just don't forget it has a use by date on the tube.

----------


## JackOlsen

Yep, it's a working shop.  One engine swap.  One rebuild.  Lots of other work on the old 911 and my other two cars.   
And I'm no carpenter.  But last week I built this for my kids:     
Really strange to build something with so many components deliberately out of square. 
I wouldn't call myself a welder, either.  But that fence behind the crooked playhouse was my first MIG project.   
And then, all the cabinets and benches in the garage are either home-made or made out of damaged pieces I picked up second-hand.        
That bench up front was the first time I curved square tubing.  But then I used the same cheap machine to make the pergola over the deck (which I also built)     
It's a shop I put together so that it could be cleaned up very easily and quickly.  For a lot of guys, that might not be worth the time it takes -- that's a personal decision.  But here's one benefit: I won my TIG machine in a magazine contest because the place looks good cleaned up for a picture.

----------


## r3nov8or

Love the cover over the deck. Do you control water run off across the doorway? Is that a small channel I see there?

----------


## OBBob

> Yep, it's a working shop.  One engine swap.  One rebuild.  Lots of other work on the old 911 and my other two cars.

  
Whoa ... welcome Jack! I think I stumbled on your workshop when looking at old vices, or maybe it was Porches (ha ha) ... love the ones you have there!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow, the man himself! 
cool! 
welcome Jack.
Love your work (all of it)   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cleaning up after last night's dinner   :Redface:

----------


## r3nov8or

Candles and everything!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Of course

----------


## OBBob

LED glow in the dark snowman ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That too

----------


## ringtail

Nice muddies PG. A feast for the beast !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I didn't actually partake in the catching of them this time. 
Funny, somehow that made them just a teenzy bit less enjoyable.  :Unsure:  
Something about getting up early in the morning, loading them up with fish heads etc, sloshing around in the water and mud for an hour, then going back to check them in the afternoon that just "completes" the experience.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Never get between a man and his crabs. Gee, that sounds wrong  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*nods, smiles, walks off slowly*

----------


## ringtail

:Wink:

----------


## Marc

Hi PG, you missed this one  :Smilie:  http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/so...52/#post996068

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hi PG, you missed this one  http://www.renovateforum.com/f216/so...52/#post996068

  
Haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looking at this pic Marc posted in the other thread...   
Trying to figure out how it works.....
Must be for downhill only?
Looks like some sort of clutch or coupling in the middle, and maybe they can brake/steer it with the handles? 
Either way, not a very practical means of transport   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

You should know, that is you and ringtail going to the markets ...  :Smilie:  
I think the leavers have a gear that engages as you pull and disengages as you push. How they steer or brake I don't know. I wouldn't go downhill with that, that's for sure

----------


## r3nov8or

If it was braked somehow, I wouldn't apply them hard or you'd be flying around at the speed of the wheels  :Smilie:  
Somehow I don't think it made it past prototype stage, or even sketch stage

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If it was braked somehow, I wouldn't apply them hard or you'd be flying around at the speed of the wheels

  Oh yeah hahahahahah true.
It would keep going and the basket would swing around the axle. 
(picturing it now)  :Rofl:

----------


## notvery

It is clearly using mustache power to move

----------


## OBBob

> If it was braked somehow, I wouldn't apply them hard or you'd be flying around at the speed of the wheels  
> Somehow I don't think it made it past prototype stage, or even sketch stage

  I reckon it's an early Segway prototype ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It is clearly using mustache power to move

  
Big moustaches were essential for early inventors and pioneers.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

The one on the right appears to be a manchild

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The one on the right appears to be a manchild

  
Haha yeah now that you....   
...or a woman in drag?

----------


## ringtail

Either or  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

Sorry RT, looks like more for us, less for you

----------


## gpkennedy

Phew! Just finished a jigsaw puzzle. Put the last piece in today. Mind you I did start it last Christmas! Took me nearly a year, but I gave myself a big pat on the back: as it did say 3-5 years on the box.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finally found my christmas tree

----------


## r3nov8or

> Phew! Just finished a jigsaw puzzle. Put the last piece in today. Mind you I did start it last Christmas! Took me nearly a year, but I gave myself a big pat on the back: as it did say 3-5 years on the box.

   Best Dad Joke I've heard for a long time!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:        :Dev:

----------


## ringtail

> Sorry RT, looks like more for us, less for you

  a bit incoming here. Looked lots better earlier but it's slackened off a touch. Farm got 25. It's directly on top of the IN in OakINgton  128 km Brisbane (Mt Stapylton) Radar

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

Watching from a distance ... take care Sydney-siders ...

----------


## webtubbs

I also heard there's the potential for tornados, so definitely batten the hatches up there.

----------


## r3nov8or

And on the flip side, down here we are dry and heating up.

----------


## ringtail

Hope Metrix and other sydneyites survived the twister.

----------


## phild01

All ok up north here though plenty of rain.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Best welding gloves I've tried so far, and I've gone through quite a few different ones.   
Nice and light, doesn't feel like you're wearing a boxing glove and plenty of movement.  
Highly recommend them   
Well..."it" I should say, as I only ever wear the left one  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Hmmm, make sure you get your right hand checked for cancers more often then. My dogs have eaten 2 sets of gloves and one jacket so far. Numerous pairs of gardening gloves too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Our staffy was a bit of a chewer when we got her....  
2 couches (outdoor ones from the dump)
2 remote controls
passport
shoes
thongs
beer cans
welding gloves
yellow pages
3 rolls of wrapping paper
dictionary
dog bed
Watering can
buckets
hose nozzle
A roll of 80 grit sandpaper
paintbrushes
a few cushions  
and lots more   
She calmed down after a while though   :Unsure:

----------


## notvery

Got tired more like

----------


## ringtail

Hmmm, my 16yo hound just spewed in the kitchen. Rocks! FFS.

----------


## Marc

Took the boat out and noticed the alternator was notcharging ...
Then it started to charge 16V 
Then when i tried to change the trim it was shorting everything out ... bummer
Fortunately wasn't too far so turned around and pulled the boat out and took it to a boat mechanic that moved in the area recently. Had zero chance to get it looked at by the Mercury dealer this time of the year. 
Let see what I am up too. Worst case scenario it's the trim pump motor and perhaps also a blown alternator regulator ... mm.
My guess $500

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a cold beer after a very hot day at the markets. 
did ok considering it was pretty quiet.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

It's _Wlobal Garming !!_

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some of the stuff that other guy makes.
Awesome gear.               
He does most of his stuff in bare metal and clear coats it.
was gonna take more pics but we got talking as usual and forgot. 
He makes a lot of Ned Kelly stuff and cow skulls and stuff from chains and pistons, as seen in pics.
Very talented.   :Smilie:   
We always look at eachother's stuff and go "Of course, why didn't I think of that" hahaha       
.

----------


## notvery

Sitting in departure lounge at kingsford smith....heading to uk....global warming not coming quickly enough for me at the moment

----------


## joynz

Enjoying the cool change in Melbourne.  41 degrees yesterday and a low of just 28.5 degrees in my area  overnight.  Raining now, though.

----------


## commodorenut

Hope that change makes it's way north.  Spent an hour driving to bunnings, hunting for a replacement glass for a fan-light, and driving home - 41 degrees.   
Aircon struggled to cool he car after being parked in the sun. 
Kids got given a balloon at Masters yesterday afternoon.  They had it in the bedroom with the fan on last night.... ribbon got caught in the blades, then wrapped into the gap between the fan & light.   
All we heard was a smash as the whole light assembly hit the floor & smashed - the lights went out in the rest of the house at the same time.  
The wires for it were twisted up as tight as a guitar string - and then sheared off up inside the fan assembly.....where they shorted & blew the CB. 
At least bunnings had the glass (as part of a whole replacement assembly).  Now to wait for my sparky mate to finish fixing it so we can flick the CB back on....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Spent an hour driving to bunnings,  
> ..

  Aah big cities....
My nearest Bunnings is 4 roundabouts, no traffic lights and about 5 minutes away. 
 Maybe 7 minutes if I go during the school run.   :Unsure:

----------


## commodorenut

If it wasn't Sunday it would have been 10 minutes drive each way & 5 minutes in there... 
But double/triple everything when the army of weekend warriors are out in their tanks err, SUVs...that they can't park...

----------


## OBBob

> Enjoying the cool change in Melbourne.  41 degrees yesterday and a low of just 28.5 degrees in my area  overnight.  Raining now, though.

  ... and 14 degrees last night.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....procrastinating....  
Should be unloading the ute and then go do a garden tidy...
Unseen job for realestate...no idea what I'm in for.   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> ....procrastinating....  
> Should be unloading the ute and then go do a garden tidy...
> Unseen job for realestate...no idea what I'm in for.

  I'd pack a chainsaw, petrol powered whipper snipper, petrol powered blower and a mallet. Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Workorder says mostly weeding and "general tidy"  
hmm

----------


## METRIX

> Kids got given a balloon at Masters yesterday afternoon.  They had it in the bedroom with the fan on last night.... ribbon got caught in the blades, then wrapped into the gap between the fan & light.   
> All we heard was a smash as the whole light assembly hit the floor & smashed - the lights went out in the rest of the house at the same time.

  All the more reason to not shop at Masters, costs you a fortune  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> All the more reason to not shop at Masters, costs you a fortune

  In America you'd sue them for two and half million ...

----------


## METRIX

Just about to cover this hideous chocolate walls in Gyprock today. 
Look Phil there are some of those square down lights you love so much  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

In years to come someone will uncover that 'classic' feature wall.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Just about to cover this hideous chocolate walls in Gyprock today. 
> Look Phil there are some of those square down lights you love so much

  Will look good with some new round lights too :Biggrin:  _
..love chocolate (not Cadbury)._

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well that job was a typical real estate job....  _Weed the gardens and tidy up_ 
Lovely gardens.
big pebbles on plasttic (not weedmat, black plastic) dead weeds, dog poo and some green weeds.
And nutgrass.     
So....what to do?
pulled out all the green weeds and some of the dead weeds and went over it with the blower 
That's all they're gonna get.
Unless they wanna pay me to spend two days picking up every single rock and sift out the dead weeds....
(and dog poo)   
Blah

----------


## METRIX

> In years to come someone will uncover that 'classic' feature wall.

  Good luck to them, because their going to have to scrape a lot of masonry adhesive off to make it look decent (and it doesn't come off easily)
I could imagine the conversation, OMG who would cover these lovely brick walls up, and what a mess to get the gyprock off, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just about to cover this hideous chocolate walls in Gyprock today. 
> Look Phil there are some of those square down lights you love so much

  
Is that a Bosch blue tarp?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sweating my plums off while working out how to make this gigantic umbrella sit in the center of the new big beer table   :Cool:     
Note the silly black dog rolling around in the sun on the lawn.

----------


## OBBob

hmm ... I hope that dog's not like the chicken we though was just having a nice 'snooze' in the sunshine.  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nah she's back under the house now.
I coulda told her it was too hot in the sun but whatever.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Found some tube with the same ID as the OD on the umbrella tube so it'll just slide in there and Robert is your relative   :Smilie:    
Welded the tube to a plate at the bottom of the center leg of the table and stuck a bit of tube to a bit of an old bearing and stuck that to the center hole at the top. 
Was almost a bit *too* easy.....   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yay

----------


## webtubbs

Thats pretty cool. Was thinking about something like it with a big 2 foot wood saw blade, until i unpacked it and realised it was brand new and realy sharp. Now just sitting there, but might make a big clock for my shed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This blade is 1m dia. 
I've made a couple of these, but this is the biggest one,
Normally only do 3 legs but thought I'd put 4 on this as it's so big.
And I had some square tube. 
The legs are off old shopping trolleys BTW

----------


## Armers

Another awesome piece!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thanks  :Smilie:  
Been meaning to get some more of these big discs and make some tables and sell but they're hard to come by,
Went down to the mob where I got the last lot and of course they had just taken a truckload to the scrappers....   :Gaah:  
Maybe next year,

----------


## OBBob

All I can think of is 20 of those taking off in a storm ... it'd be like the PG version of Sharknado (not that I've ever watched that movie). Looks great though!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The umbrella isn't fixed to the table and can be folded up and put away when not in use or in the event of a storm.  
Of course.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

> Is that a Bosch blue tarp?

  HA HA, Nah just some cheap thing from Dulux, actually it is heaps better than the rubbish drop sheets Bunnings sell, they are so thin you poke you finger through them without even trying, this one is fairly robust. 
Room looks heaps bigger and finally lighter with a bit of Gyprock, forgot to put the wires in for the surround speakers, what a pain it was to get these in because the wires were trapped inside a gyprock coffin at the front, which I had to break to free them  :Mad: , and with no roof cavity to get up and move them, thank goodness for yellow tongue, it was still a bugger to get them to the back wall.

----------


## OBBob

ok ... admittedly that is much better.  :Smilie:  AND the roof doesn't look vaulted any more.

----------


## ringtail

Looking good Metrix. 
cool PG. Just make sure you put a disclaimer on them saying they are not wind rated etc.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Laugh bounce:   Frenchman dressed in his underpants attacks bird protection campaigners | Daily Mail Online      :Rofl:

----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hahahahaah nice one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaaah, the internet

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I probably have better things to do than Google "frenchman in underpants"   :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

Looks a bit like you PG, funny pics :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Last Christmas four people in Queensland broke their arm pulling Christmas crackers! WTF??   Dads warned to take care this festive season to avoid Christmas injuries - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Out of control RC cars.
Gold

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just back from the first round of Xmas shopping.
Think I have all presents covered now. 
Having a calming ale before headin out again for some food shopping and gasbottle swapping   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Weeeelllll guess I better head back out there and get the rest of my stuff done.
Could easily just sit here and drink beer all day haha.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Seems legit

----------


## OBBob

Well did you reply him?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not yet

----------


## commodorenut

Gee you could have a lot of fun stringing him along...

----------


## Marc

My wife did an update on her phone (something I say never to do) and the night after got a call from Ascension island at 3 in the morning.
I get emails with all sorts of proposals, business, marriage, money laundering, stolen cars, how to win the lotto, how to brake the bank at the casino ... you name it I get it. I never answer any of them and eventually they give up. The most persistent so far is how to bankrupt the US lottery system. That seems to come back over and over.
My way to look at this things is, if someone does not know you, he has nothing to offer to you but you are of interest to him. So I stay clear. 
Also, random email are a way to legitimise email addresses that then get compiled in lists that get sold to third parties for advertising. So if you answer your email probably ends up in 50 different companies list to sell you fuel additives, magic pills, sex aids and other niceties.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Also, random email are a way to legitimise email addresses that then get compiled in lists that get sold to third parties for advertising. So if you answer your email probably ends up in 50 different companies list to sell you fuel additives, magic pills, sex aids and other niceties.

  
Exactly. 
And then some hack your account and send everyone in your contact list spam which appears to come from your account.
Most annoying 
I had that happen with my business email.
All of a sudden it was sending emails about Viagra to clients I had emailed quotes to, real estate companies I've done work for etc. 
I only picked up on it as it sent one to my other email.
Sent out an explanation email to everyone who had received the spam and most realised what was going on, but still.
A bit embarassing.  
Changing the password used to work for those things, but those pesky little hackers have probably found a way around it.

----------


## Marc

Yes, there is hacking software that can work out your password if it contains the usual things like your name, date of birth, phone number etc. 
I started getting publicity from tool shops in the snail mail and couldn't figure out how did they get it until I looked at them closely and realised they all have the same spelling mistake in my name. That spelling mistake comes from a mortgage broker that did a refinance on a loan for me years ago and typed my name as "Markus" for some mysterious reason. So he himself got hacked or he sold the list.

----------


## commodorenut

Best way to play with them is to create a free gmail account.  When you've had enough, simply walk away from it.  Doesn't matter about spam then. 
The way I see it, if I string them along for several weeks, taking up 5-10 minutes of every 2nd-3rd day, then that's a couple of hours less time they have to do it to others who may be gullible enough to fall for it.    
I do computer work for a number of elderly people (parents of friends etc) and because of their generosity, they give everything that sounds partly plausible a chance, and often get caught out.   
But it's not just the elderly.  One guy in his mid 40s, who is pretty adept on the PC fell for the old speeding fine email - click on the attachment to view the photo - BAM, every file encrypted, and a ransom page when you went to launch any program.  I asked him if he ever gave his work email address to the RTA, and he said no, he only ever used the home one when he renewed his rego online.   Then the penny dropped when he realised they wouldn't be emailing out a speeding fine like that when they don't have his work address - nor do they email fines anyway.  
Not to mention when I got it a day later, how woeful the spelling & grammar was - but people still fall for it.

----------


## webtubbs

So I'm dressed up as Santa ready for the Christmas eve tradition of getting merry and giving all the kids that come around to see the lights some lollies and a photo with Santa. Already sweating it up in the suit. Luckily i don't need any extra padding.

----------


## METRIX

Checking out the new LED lights in the kitchen, B4 and current, pics almost in same position.

----------


## OBBob

> So I'm dressed up as Santa ready for the Christmas eve tradition of getting merry and giving all the kids that come around to see the lights some lollies and a photo with Santa. Already sweating it up in the suit. Luckily i don't need any extra padding.

  Platypus Gardens says you must include pictures so people can understand your problem.     
Merry Christmas eve ...

----------


## ringtail

Making good progress Metrix

----------


## METRIX

> Making good progress Metrix

  Yes, have to hurry up and finish it so I can head down to ACT and make some real money  :Biggrin:

----------


## webtubbs

No photos of me, but here's the lights. Had a pretty quiet night compared to last year. Also didn't need as much scotch to keep the chills at bay  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Platypus Gardens says you must include pictures so people can understand your problem. 
> ..

  HEY!  :Shock:  
I said no such thing   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Yes, have to hurry up and finish it so I can head down to ACT and make some real money

  At least you are closer than me. I'm sure there would be a whole new layer (or 10) of red tape and dozens of hoops to jump through before an out of towner could start building down there.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

With most preparations for the day ahead taken care of I'm having a beer.
first of many     
I love my beer fridge.
Can fit 2 cartons side by side on each shelf. 
Have had it for years.
Was a "can you take that to the tip for me" deals at a gardning job.
Think they even gave me $20 to take it away.
Replaced the seal on it a while back (long overdue) and it's amazingly cold now.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Full house ! Looks like our normal fridge, more beer than anything else.  :Wink:

----------


## joynz

Very nice, though a bit of a wipe down wouldn't go astray!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Very nice, though a bit of a wipe down wouldn't go astray!

  
Jeez mate, it's a beer fridge....   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cooking

----------


## Marc

Yum !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Being drunk by the fire dancing to sweet ol cheesy disco tunes

----------


## ringtail

Sweet as

----------


## Bros

Recovering.

----------


## r3nov8or

A whiskey and coke to finish. Worried about fires at Lorne and Wye River (old stomping grounds) and elsewhere across Vic

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having coffee.
assessing the damage. 
Nah. All good 
Back in to it again this afternoon.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

So you didn't disco dance into the fire PG ?  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So you didn't disco dance into the fire PG ?

  
Oh came close a few times.....there was some booty shaking and boot scooting, I tell ya.   :Laugh bounce:  
Just been rounding up all the empties and cleaning tables etc before the ants and flies turn up.
Part from a bowl of prawn heads and some general spillage, it wasn't too bad.   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

You don't eat the prawn heads ? Boxing day fry up.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You don't eat the prawn heads ? Boxing day fry up.

  
We do that sometimes.
 Or give them to the dogs  
Not when they've been sitting out over night though.....

----------


## ringtail

> Not when they've been sitting out over night though.....

  Soft as PG.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Soft as PG.

  
Yep 
weak as p.iss

----------


## ringtail

Maybe leave them out all day too then fry em' up for the local parking inspector

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Maybe leave them out all day too then fry em' up for the local parking inspector

  you could fry them on the road at the moment up here.
Scorcher

----------


## ringtail

Hot sticky here. Humid as. Rain is brewing, ants going nuts

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hot sticky here. Humid as. Rain is brewing, ants going nuts

  
Yes lots of ants here as well, my weather app says 25-50mm possible tomorro and Tuesday.
We'll see......we'll either get bugger all or 500mm probably hahah

----------


## ringtail

Getting teased by the storms. Plenty around but SFA for Bris so far

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Getting teased by the storms. Plenty around but SFA for Bris so far

  
Really? 
A mate is down Brissie way at the moment and reckons they had a bit.
Not sure where he is tho....

----------


## ringtail

Northside got a decent dump. Oh well, I'll just make another coffee

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What the Bugatti Veyron would have looked like in 1945.... If designed by VW   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

It's ugly, yet I can't look away

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's ugly, yet I can't look away

  
[insert crude joke here]

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Of course, it should have had a split windscreen and whitewalls.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Getting teased by the storms. Plenty around but SFA for Bris so far

  
Same here....plenty of rain north and west of here....had a few drops.
Calm as, 33 degrees and hoomid at the moment.

----------


## Marc

Took the boat to a mechanic to find an electrical fault just before Christmas.
Told him I was going to pick it up on the 24th. He said just drive in and hook it up, the gate is unlocked and I am not going to be in. 
Fair enough I said. when I arrived, the boat was uncovered. #@$%&*^ I told him to pull the cover on that it was going to rain !!!!!
The boat was flooded with one foot of water. stuff floating inside and the water only millimeters from the batteries terminals. The cretin not only did not pull the cover, he switched the batteries off so the pump did not kick in as it does automatically. I switched the battery on and thankfully the pump started blowing water in a 2" thick stream one meter away from the boat. Impressive pressure yet it took good 10 minutes of pumping until I dared to hook up and pull the boat out. All the way home the water kept on streaming out the side and the plug at the back. As i left the boat on the ramp, the pump finally stopped yet water kept on dripping from the plug for the next 24 hours. 
I had to clean the whole inside in a way I have never done before ... always the bright side to things. 
Fortunately no permanent damage and the boat performed faultlessly on our weekend ride hitting the proverbial 45 knots. 
This is the equivalent of you taking your car to the mechanic and he leaving it the open with all the windows down.  
Lovely.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That sucks..... 
Guess you're not going back there then....

----------


## Marc

Funny thing is that I took it there for a time cutting exercise. He moved in the area only month ago and put fliers in our letterbox. My regular Mercruiser dealer knows him as a boat race driver so i was half confident he could fix the problem with a one km drive rather than an 82 one. 
Guess I was wrong.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Bugger   :Frown:

----------


## Marc

Hey PG, look out for heavy rain coming your way.

----------


## Marc

I wonder how the diesel/wind driven contraption race is doing?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hey PG, look out for heavy rain coming your way.

  
I've been watching it on the radar since yesterday....nothing here as yet.
Just keeps hovering around us.....  
Hoping it'll come soon.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Surprised you took it to anyone Marc. 12 volt basics. What was the fault ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Still teasing us....nothing happening though  
An hour ago:      
Just now:

----------


## Marc

Had me stumped. 
I went out last week and was going along just fine yet the voltmeter was at zero ... no good I though but since all else was fine I switched to the second battery thinking ... well not thinking really yet now the voltmeter went from zero to 16V. 
Yeeks, that is even worst, so turned around and lifted the trim a bit, and the motor turned off, yet as I let go of the switch it came back ... whaaaat? 
I though my trim pump motor shorted out, actually had no idea what happened. I did a few test at the mooring but I concluded to take it for a check.  
It turned out the main battery switch was faulty and even when it gave enough current to start, it cut both batteries off with the vibrations and I was driving with alternator power only. As soon as I asked for more juice everything shut down. Why was the alternator not charging first and then 16V i have no idea. 
The mechanic opened the switch and sprayed a bit of wd40 in it and all was good again. Then he flooded the boat and all was bad again ... nee .. all good now. 
In winter when I take it for the usual service I'll ask the guys to relocate the battery selector, the switch and the dual battery thingy in a more accessible place inside the engine compartment above the batteries against the bulkhead. Where it is now I have to take one seat out and take a torch and put my glasses on and hang upside down to see what I am doing. 
As far as doing things myself on the boat or the car, I have to confess that I am way past that. Used to enjoy it with a passion. Worked on massive diesel generators overhaul and installation for years. This days I take it to a good mechanic every time. All I do to my 4WD is change oil and filter.
Never ever change oil or filter or anything to the boat. Did install trim tabs on it thoug ...  :Smilie:  oh and a sliding seat ... only because the guys messed it up.
I save some money by importing the parts I need from the US at 1/4 of the OZ price but have to pay local labour  :Frown:

----------


## Marc

that rain looks way menacing. We got hit the 25/26 and the week before that, massive downpour.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Still nothing but a few drops.
Must be hitting the range out the west and circling around us.....

----------


## Armers

Spent the arvo pressure washing the front and side of the house, back and blind side yet to do... Washed the front windows... got to get the house looking for NYE party!

----------


## ringtail

Sounds freaky Marc. I notice you have a mercruiser. Have you ever worked on the legs ? Oh mama. They are some two headed gear. Probably no worse than any other stern drive but......gimmie outboards or shafts all day long.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Only got about 12mm over night but it's getting heavier now
Fingers crossed   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Drizabone here. Need the wet to kick in pretty soon.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just heard the news that Lemmy is dead. 
Another legend gone. 
*sigh*

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just heard the news that Lemmy is dead. 
> Another legend gone. 
> *sigh*

  Yeah, a legend. I saw Motorhead play Geelong' Palais in the early '80s. I swear there was only about 50 there but a great show nonetheless.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My first introduction to Motorhead.
I was maybe 11 or 12 at the time and was blown away.     
I'd never heard (or seen) anything like it.
And of course back then, you heard something on the radio or saw it on TV and then it was gone forever.
No idea who they were, what they were called, where to get hold of their music or anything. 
But that performance on The Young Ones stayed with me for a long time until I got hold of some dodgy old cassette copy from someone's older brother or whatever haha.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just back from putting some pots in the creek.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Motorhead and the Young Ones, Brilliant! Used to love that show. Me and my friends were flatting back then and could really relate to that show (early 20's).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Did you just stand in the water and they came to your shirt?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's not me

----------


## r3nov8or

> That's not me

  Oh

----------


## r3nov8or

Nice crabs BTW!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice crabs BTW!

  
Yep, the one on the right is quite heavy....mmmm should be a meaty one.
Goin to check the pots again in about an hour hoping for a few more   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well, came back empty handed this time. 
meh.
got two anyway so that's all good.   :Smilie:    
Dunno if I mentioned it already but muddies were going for up to $65/kg in seafood shop around christmas.
Cooked, in shell so you're paying top dollar for the added weight of the shell and water inside it....   :Unsure:

----------


## webtubbs

Rocklobster down here is selling for up to $120/kg, but I have a pot now and my license all organised. Just need some fish heads and I'll throw it in off the rocks nearby and hopefully have a good feed. Luckily my wife doesn't like seafood  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh a mate goes fishing regularly and I usually grab a couple of buckets of fish heads and skins when he's been.
Free bait, free crabs and most of our pots are either home made or ones I've bougt at the dump for a few bucks and fixed up. 
And sometimes we find abandoned ones down the creek as well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I should add that they usually go for $20-30/kg up here when it's not christmas/easter/australia day/other holiday   :Rolleyes:   
Some of the ones I've seen in the shops look awfully borderline when it comes to size as well....
Unless commercial fishermen are allowed to keep slightly smaller ones than us mere mortals   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Back from the farm early for a trip to the vet. Poor old dog, in the search for cicada shells, walked in to the fire pit at 4.30 am. Carried her down to creek and plonked her in for a good 5 mins. Packed up and left at 6 am. She must have fallen over in the pit to as her side was singed and stomach burnt. Her ridiculously thick coat saved her from more serious injury. Anyhoo, a bag of drugs and some pain relief and she will be fine. Need to build a new fire pit now and wrap a cage around it when we go to bed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh no!   :Shock:

----------


## Marc

> Sounds freaky Marc. I notice you have a mercruiser. Have you ever worked on the legs ? Oh mama. They are some two headed gear. Probably no worse than any other stern drive but......gimmie outboards or shafts all day long.

  Would never consider doing anything to the leg ... may be changing the anodes, that's it. 
There are a two things to keep in mind about sterndrives. 
Keep them out of the water when not in use. 
Take them to a mechanic for a full service every year. Consider it a tax on boating.

----------


## Marc

Amazing story ... never heard of a dog walking in a fire. 
About crabs ... my daughter bought some for an occasion dinner, but they had hardly anything edible in them. I did not say anything but sucking on shells is not my idea of eating. I hope the one you catch are different.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> About crabs ... my daughter bought some for an occasion dinner, but they had hardly anything edible in them. I did not say anything but sucking on shells is not my idea of eating. I hope the one you catch are different.

  
how big were they?  :Unsure:  
Plenty of meat in the ones we catch, for the most part.
They do go through stages of growing and there's a point where they will have very little meat in them.
But still nowhere near "sucking on shells" 
When they're a nice chocolate brown or dark green they are at their fullest. 
Blue and white....empty.
You can tell by squeezing the shell too, if it flexes a lot they be empty.   :Smilie:  
The nipper is the best part, and the legs usually have a fair bit of meat in them too, which is easy to get out by breaking the legs in to sections and squeezing the meat out.  
They always taste better when you've caught and cooked them yourself as well of course.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Amazing story ... never heard of a dog walking in a fire.

  Well, not a fire as such. Just a bed of hot coals under a layer of ash. Visually nothing different to when it's stone cold.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well, not a fire as such. Just a bed of hot coals under a layer of ash. Visually nothing different to when it's stone cold.

  
Yes our dogs have both been seen poking around in the remains of campfires looking for food only to realise that its' still hot underneath....

----------


## ringtail

16.5 yrs old and ruled by the nose  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Snipper

I've got a mini foxy who has recently turned 18.  Deaf, 1 eye, aches and pains.  Still the dominant dog though. My current 3 year old staffie is such a wuss.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 16.5 yrs old and ruled by the nose

  
Yup. 
our ol mutt is 3 years behind yours, but will walk through fire for a half eaten sandwich

----------


## joynz

Having a look at the Josh's House web page.  Amazing what is being measured.  A bit jealous of the temp diff shown in the 'vertical profile' option.  Roof temp really swings, but internals quite stable.  Real Time Performance

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mowed the lawn,, cleaned out the firepit, rounded up some firewood, cleaned the patio and having a cold JD and Coke   :Smilie:  
Oh and I had a shave too   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good lord, I'm almost half pissd and it's not even 4:30 yet.  
Haha  
HAAAAAPPPY NEEEEEW YEAR SUCKAS!!!!!

----------


## ringtail

Whoa ! Slow down tiger  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tigger

----------


## Marc

Scary!  :Smilie:  
Just back from a boat trip with the kids. Always good watching them hang on to their seat for dear life, ha ha.

----------


## ringtail

Still awake PG ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Still awake PG ?

  
I was, yes.   :Smilie:   
I think I'm almost sobered up now....   :Unsure:

----------


## Armers

New years cleaning out the shed... I've finally decided to paint the floors as well... So I'm high on paint weeeeee! 
Anyone want a free dining table or cupboard on wheels !?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I should do something......

----------


## Armers

I need more paint weeeeee 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Can someone go check on Armers so he doesn't paint himself in to a corner?

----------


## Armers

Phew, better then it was before!   
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just finished binge watching season 1&2 of *Upper middle bogan* on iView. 
highly recommend it to anyone who likes Aussie comedy such as The Castle, Kath & Kim and The Moodys    :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

I never warmed to Bogan, but the Moody's Christmas series is _perfect_ TV.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Patrick Bramall (both in Moodys and Bogan) is a great new(-ish) talent.  
What didn't you like about Bogan, just out of curiosity?  :Smilie:   
The whole concept of Moody Christmas was great. 
I watched a bit of The Moodys, the spinoff show which followed, but it felt a bit like flogging a half dead horse.
It was still funny, but the show worked better as a dysfunctional family trying to celebrate christmas.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I think what a lot of these Aussie shows and movies do well is portray characters we can all relate to.
Real people in real situations and usually with a bit of sadness and emotion thrown in. 
I watch The Moodys or Bogan and go "Yep I know someone like that and like that and he's a bit like me and...."  
Unlinke (mostly) US crap like _2 and a half men_, etc, where they forced the studio audience to laugh every time someone walks through a doorway or raises an eyebrow.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## joynz

Hmmm, didn't realise that there was a Moodys off shoot. 
I just didn't warm to any of the Bogan characters.  Don't know why, because the cast is very talented.  Maybe didn't watch it enough?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hmmm, didn't realise that there was a Moodys off shoot.

  Yeh.
Called "The Moodys" 
Ma and Pa Moody got their RV 
Terry Moody got involved with the local council  
The boys started the business shooting people's ashes up in the sky with fireworks.    
Was funny, but not as good as the christmas ones.   :Smilie:     

> I just didn't warm to any of the Bogan characters.  Don't know why, because the cast is very talented.  Maybe didn't watch it enough?

  
It's on iView for another couple of weeks.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Certainly better than anything by the "comedy genius" Chris Lilley.
I'll never understand the appeal of his stuff......and I like a lot of oddball comedy. 
He just seems to enjoy dressing up as a girl a bit TOO much.
Not that there's anything wrong with that. 
But still....   :Unsure:

----------


## joynz

Oh, I've actually seen all those episodes of the Moodys.  Thought it was part of the Christmas series.  Thought they were all excellent too. 
I really liked Chris Lilley's first series - the rolling woman, the twins J'aime  etc.  Thought it was groundbreakingly brilliant.  Couldn't bear to watch the second series though - hated it.

----------


## ringtail

Like me some upper middle bogan. Some real cringeworthy bits.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well was gonna do the markets today but the (much needed) rain is pouring down, so....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Some real cringeworthy bits.

  Any particular ones you're thinking of?

----------


## ringtail

I'd have to watch them again. I do remember covering my eyes a few times and screaming into my beer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> covering my eyes a few times and screaming into my beer

  Sounds like a normal afternoon in the shed here

----------


## ringtail

Upper middle PG

----------


## OBBob

Happy New Year ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Bob!

----------


## OBBob

> Bob!

  Sir! Sorry, I was too busy building a new chicken coop 'n stuff to converse ... oh, and did I mention this forum doesn't work on Tapatalk! He he ... anyway, a new year is upon us and with it lots more stuff to do. Trust you are well PG?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep, watching the grass grow after a nice drop of rain yesterday. 
Gotta go unload the ute which was ready to go to the markets though, which got rained out

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Did I hear that right? 
A P-plater got done for driving 150km/h over the speed limit.
...in a 50 zone  
He'll be walking for a few years   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been tinkering a bit with this boombox (one of many) I started making last year    
Plywood box with 12" bass drivers from some old speakers and mids/tweeters from some other old speakers  
I covered the front in CrimSafe mesh and was running a cheap little 12V amp in it which was ok.....as long as you didn't turn it up to loud and it would cut out..           
The amp was sitting behind a bit of nicely recessed persoex from an old computer.
Just the knobs poking through    
Been mucking around with different power supplies and at times just chucking an old 240V amp on top which works fine, the speakers are good enough, but puttin an amp on top kinda defeats the purpose. 
it gets used a fair bit, both here in the backyard and at mate's places etc, so I wanna get it working properly.    
Had a bit of time yesterday to dig around in the shed and came across a forgotten Sony headunit.    
Fits quite nicely in there    
The PSU sits in a removable box     
A few more adjustments to go and I'll pull the whole thing to bits and paint it all that lovely red.
(signal red)     :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

How disgusting lowering your standards to wood!

----------


## MorganGT

Might have to have a go at building a boombox like that for my garage - I've got a brand new car headunit I bought ages ago but never fitted, and I probably never will since it doesn't have Bluetooth. Plus I just dismantled a cabinet the other day that had 12V lighting with a huge transformer to power them that should be perfect as a power supply.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How disgusting lowering your standards to wood!

  
Non-structural second grade plywood at that    :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I recommend at least 5A PSU for a headunit.
Used to run one in the shed years ago on a 2.5A which was ok as long as you didn't turn it up too loud.   :Unsure:

----------


## Bros

> Non-structural second grade plywood at that

  Shame on you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Shame on you.

  
Keeps it light and portable   :Wink:   
(And cheap)

----------


## MorganGT

> I recommend at least 5A PSU for a headunit.
> Used to run one in the shed years ago on a 2.5A which was ok as long as you didn't turn it up too loud.

  This one's a big, heavy 10 amp unit, should be up to the job!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This one's a big, heavy 10 amp unit, should be up to the job!

  
Definitely. 
I'm always poking around scrapyards and similar places hoping to to find a big juicy 12V PSU/transformer....

----------


## Armers

Shed radio!? I have my old NAD amp as my music maker! No need to be creative for music... but in saying that i am looking for a poothooth receiver now! 
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My shed/patio system here  http://www.renovateforum.com/f83/she...ee-box-116497/

----------


## webtubbs

Waiting for the power to come back on so I can watch the BBL. Also thinking about a generator.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wat's da BBL....?

----------


## webtubbs

Big Bash League cricket

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yawn

----------


## r3nov8or

Just finished watching the final of the World Darts Championship. I love these two weeks of darts everyday. Say what you like!  :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

> Just finished watching the final of the World Darts Championship. I love these two weeks of darts everyday. Say what you like!

  Me too, now watching Hurricanes v renegades and trying my hardest to empty the remnants from the eskies before I go back to work

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just finished watching the final of the World Darts Championship. I love these two weeks of darts everyday. Say what you like!

----------


## OBBob

^ agree ...

----------


## OBBob

The Dakar rally has just kicked off and is seriously cool compared to everything listed above (with the exception of the PG Boom Box).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oooo has it? 
I don't mind a bit of that.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

This year Peugeot has gone a bit extra nuts on their crazy vehicle (above) but they've also enlisted Sebastian Loeb and Carlos Sainz (famous rally pedigree) to pilot. Should be interesting.

----------


## goldie1

Back to work you slackers . I'm removing the tin from the  old extension out the  
back. Hitting cliplock with a crowbar certainly wakes up the possoms

----------


## OBBob

hey ... procrastination isn't as easy as it appears!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Back to work you slackers

  Just having a coffee first

----------


## r3nov8or

> The Dakar rally has just kicked off and is seriously cool compared to everything listed above (with the exception of the PG Boom Box).

----------


## OBBob

Yeah yeah ... now firing darts from a modified nail gun whilst riding shotgun in a rally car ... now that would be sport.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> 

  
... and if the Aussie keeps leading on the bikes I'm afraid you're going to see a bit more of it over the coming days.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of cricket.......a lot of fuss over this at the moment...   No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au

----------


## r3nov8or

> Speaking of cricket.......a lot of fuss over this at the moment...   No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au

  I wonder if they had that drink...

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... and if the Aussie keeps leading on the bikes I'm afraid you're going to see a bit more of it over the coming days.

  What Aussie, what motorbike? Do I need to watch SBS? (If so, I'm safe)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finished wiring up the boombox. 
Will give it a couple of outings to make sure everything's ok before I paint it.
Quite impressive just with the EQ off and no loudness or any other adjustments.  :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> What Aussie, what motorbike? Do I need to watch SBS? (If so, I'm safe)

  Toby Price - KTM ... don't worry, it's all online.

----------


## goldie1

> Speaking of cricket.......a lot of fuss over this at the moment...   No Cookies | dailytelegraph.com.au

  So  that's what social media looks like

----------


## goldie1

Where do they hold the Dakar rally these days

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So  that's what social media looks like

  
Yeh, just a bunch of people spouting opinions on the internet. 
Nothing like this place.   :Wink:

----------


## goldie1

> Yeh, just a bunch of people spouting opinions on the internet. 
> Nothing like this place.

  Our opinions are much more discerning

----------


## Moondog55

Do you mean 12V in or 12V out?
I can probably find a few trannies in the shed but all 240 in
How big do you want?
Biggest I have are 550VA but those are not being offered but  I may be able to find some 150VA
12V out isn't much with no current behind it, do you need 15V secondaries?

----------


## ringtail

Just finished giving the ride on mower a bit of lovin'. Oil and filter, tappets adjusted, plug and air filter. Also had to do major surgery to the steering as the steering box had snapped clean off the chassis. Rubbish design and destined to fail. A good deal of gusseting and modding and it's good to go back to the farm. Getting some great rain out there and the grass will be epic.

----------


## Cecile

Definitely a thread for the boys!

----------


## ringtail

Grunt, snort.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Where do they hold the Dakar rally these days

  South America ... politics, war, etc. got in the way of the Africa thing.    

> Definitely a thread for the boys!

  Plenty of women in the Dakar ... even way back in it's early days.

----------


## Marc

Talking about boombox for the shed ... wish I had reception up here. No radio reception whatsoever. Get radio through the TV sattelite but it's ABC and SBS eeeuuuuu and it needs the satellite box and a tv set I suppose. Too much bother for the shed. 
Previous owner had a coaxial cable going from the house to the street post, over the street and up the mountain at the back all the way to the top. There is still a collection of vintage radio and tv antennas rusting on top of some rocks. Apparently some of the critters are fond of cable insulation and chew on them regularly, so they gave up on that. 
I have the pandora app and a contraption boombox like, that uses the phone and internet. Oh well ... at least I get no ads.

----------


## Marc

Yea ... like South America is so much safer ! ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Marc you can still get ABC radio and the likes via phone apps. 
 (Oops I just saw that you don't like ABC...nevermind)   :Smilie:   
Radio Paradise is another good station.

----------


## OBBob

Or download a hard-drive full of podcast when you are somewhere with internet.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Or download a hard-drive full of podcast when you are somewhere with internet.

  Or that. 
The conversation hour with Richard Fidler is usually interesting and I used to tune in to ABC for that.
Only problem I have with talkback radio is I found myself stopping working to listen hehe. 
It's available on podcast too of course

----------


## OBBob

> ... I found myself stopping working to listen hehe ...

  
... and the difference with _this_ place is??

----------


## OBBob

The BBC has an enormous archive of radio documentaries that you can download too ....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ... and the difference with _this_ place is??

  I do a lot more talking.....?

----------


## METRIX

Dealing with roof leaks at my place with 2 weeks of constant rain  :Annoyed: , mostly downpours, Turramurra recorded the wettest suburb in Sydney for many years running, it's only a stone throw from me, and YES I agree, when it rains, IT RAINS here.

----------


## ringtail

You guys certainly are getting our share of the rain  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We got a bit here 
green grass again woohoo

----------


## OBBob

Still plenty of green trees in Melbourne. You know you can e-mail anyone of the city of Melbourne trees to see how they are getting on if you like?   The Melbourne treemail phenomenon - BBC News

----------


## r3nov8or

Melbourne Urban Forest - Visual

----------


## commodorenut

Hey PPG, I've been running old car radios (and in the last decade or so, CD players) as shed radios for years.  The best power supply you can use is from an old PC.
Most are rated 8-10A on the 12V rail - some I've scrounged in the past have been up to 18A. 
They are heavily regulated - so they sit bang on 12V, which can be an issue on lesser-quality radios that rely on the 14V of a running car to deliver their dubious output rating, but I've never had issues going very loud with decent name brand units. 
The other advantage of a PC PSU is they are very well filtered, so you don't get the 50/60Hz hum in the system that a lot of cheaper 12V power supplies suffer from. 
You do need to ground one of the wires to "wake up" the PSU.  I tend to open them up, de-solder all the wires coming out, and just run a pair of 12V +/- wires back out.  Whilst in there I solder a link from the large negative pad on the PCB to the "wake up" pad.  I use them for all sorts of stuff - driving LEDs, test bench work, and a myriad of other 12V uses.  One I have fitted out with a variable regulator and LED voltage display.  I can turn it down to about 2V.  Good for testing battery powered toys during the repair process - much easier to test without having to re-assemble the battery box.

----------


## METRIX

> The best power supply you can use is from an old PC.

  
Good Idea.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh I have a couple of computer PSUs that I use around the place as well.
I use one in the shed stereo box to power a little 12v amp and two fans. http://www.renovateforum.com/f83/she...ee-box-116497/ 
 That one says 15A on the 12V strand     
I used to have one in that red boombox before.
just wanna give this PSU a go and see what it's like.  :Smilie:  
I had an Apple Mac PSU which had one strand rated at 24A I think.....
But when I was messing around with it, I dropped it and lots of smoke came out   :Shock:  
I should add it was switched off and disconnected.
I think I blew a couple of caps or something.... 
probably could have fixed it but it ended up in the bin   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Quite often the wire you need to earth is the green one    
This one had a stupid amount of wires coming out of it.
Seemed like a good idea at the time to snip them all and heatshrink them  :Unsure:

----------


## commodorenut

Yes - stupid amount of wires.
That's why I de-solder them all from the PCB, and just have a 12V+/- pair coming out.  Much neater.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's why I de-solder them all from the PCB, and just have a 12V+/- pair coming out.  Much neater.

  From memory these were all bundled together between stuff and near on impossible to get to and knowing what was what.
Which is why I did it this way....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Actually....is it possible to hook up the 5V strand to a USB socket and use for phone charging etc?
I tried it and couldn't get it to work....not sure what the go was there    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Well ... the rain seems to have stopped finally. Boy oh boy did we get some water. of course half way through the wet week the Cattai river started rising and the bridge that is normally just one meter above the high tide,  flooded for the 1000th time cutting the traffic between Windsor and Wisemans. The logical detour is via the Maraylya bridge that was rebuilt at great expense and 6 month of closure right? Wrong! They rebuilt it at the exact same level so when one closes the other closes too. Brilliant. You can of course use Old Northern Road but that means going back all the way to Castle Hill and through Dural. An extra 1.5 hours. Must love our councils. An email to the councellor in charge of this told me that they need a lot more money to rebuild the bridge ... but if it is crapparola country in tumbuctoo that gets flooded the millions flow automatically in the coffers of the local mafia :Doh: . Aaaaaaaah :

----------


## Marc

Oh well ... get to do the lazy jobs around the house. Like chopping the legs of our dinner table that has been too high for the last 10 years or so. 
Nothing is stright forward though. Turned the table around and the legs seem a bit wobbly so decide to screw some brackets on. A visit to bunnings , brackets, screws, and felt pads for the legs not to scratch the floor. Easy!
Mmm ... easy yes, but one side of the bracket is blocked by a cross member and the drill can not get to it to predrill .... not another trip to bunnings, too much. Wandered in the shed to see if I had a long 3mm bit by any chance but of course I did not, not 200 mm long. But I had a 6mm rod in a corner ... mm ... Cut 250mm off, put in the vice and started filing the last 30mm shaping it square. Then filed it smaller and smaller turning it each time a bit so ended up with a primitive drill bit 3mm square. Sharpened the end and drilled all the holes with it. 
Things we do when we have time.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've used a spade bit extender a few times when I needed to get "in" somewhere.    
Of course, you need to drill a big enough hole to get the extender in/through/etc
And it only works with a drill bit that sits somewhat centered in the extender. 
or one of them drillbits with a hex drive at one end      :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

> Actually....is it possible to hook up the 5V strand to a USB socket and use for phone charging etc?
> I tried it and couldn't get it to work....not sure what the go was there

  You should be able to, but the problem is likely to be at the device - they are often looking for a grounded signal on the unused pins before they'll allow charging. 
You can solve it cheaply & easily by running one of these off the 12V rail:  Dual USB Port Motorcycle CAR Cigarette Lighter Socket 12V Charger Adapter Outlet | eBay

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You should be able to, but the problem is likely to be at the device - they are often looking for a grounded signal on the unused pins before they'll allow charging.

  I see.......I think... :Unsure: 
So does that mean hooking up the other two pins to negative from the PSU....? 
Pretty sure I just hooked up the positive and negative and got no reading with a multimeter even.
Might have been a dodgy socket......but I think it was ok. 
From memory it was off an old computer     

> You can solve it cheaply & easily by running one of these off the 12V rail:  Dual USB Port Motorcycle CAR Cigarette Lighter Socket 12V Charger Adapter Outlet | eBay

  yeh have done that a couple of times with boomboxes for camping etc.
Set up a car cigarette lighter socket and plug USB charger in. 
easy peasy   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Out of 4 pins, 2 outer most ones are the power, and the other 2 inner ones are data.  If you join them together, your typical iDevice will pick up that it's on the charger, and start charging.
Plenty of pinout diagrams on google images. 
I have a couple of "bare bones" USB sockets I've mounted in the car.  They have a separate (potted) 12V>5V regulator, so you only have the socket to worry about - which mounts up behind a panel wherever is convenient (top side of the glovebox interior is ideal, so too the centre bin in the console).  
These would be an easy option for you too: Waterproof Dual USB DC 12V TO 5V 3A Step Down Voltage CAR Power Converter | eBay
When one device is plugged in, it gives it the full charge (2.1A or whatever the limit is).  But plug in 2 devices and each gets around 1.4A

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the other 2 inner ones are data.  If you join them together, your typical iDevice will pick up that it's on the charger, and start charging.

  Aaaaa ok thanks for the tip.   

> Plenty of pinout diagrams on google images.

  Yeh I found plenty that showed the + & - but none said to join the other two....   

> I have a couple of "bare bones" USB sockets I've mounted in the car.  They have a separate (potted) 12V>5V regulator, so you only have the socket to worry about - which mounts up behind a panel wherever is convenient (top side of the glovebox interior is ideal, so too the centre bin in the console).  
> These would be an easy option for you too: Waterproof Dual USB DC 12V TO 5V 3A Step Down Voltage CAR Power Converter | eBay
> When one device is plugged in, it gives it the full charge (2.1A or whatever the limit is).  But plug in 2 devices and each gets around 1.4A

  Interesting   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

LOL ... this is me! I'll probably get banned now  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> LOL ... this is me! I'll probably get banned now

  
Looks like my early stick welding efforts

----------


## David.Elliott

Been making benchtops and a rangehood surround for the next kitchen job. 
Bl@@dy hot to be in the shed here in Perth. Lots of early mornings and late nights, trying to use the cool...

----------


## r3nov8or

Looking good, David!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This page crashes every time I try to look at it aaargh  
seems to be working now

----------


## ringtail

> Looks like my early stick welding efforts

  what ? Where ?

----------


## Marc

> LOL ... this is me! I'll probably get banned now

  Banned for being you? Mm ...  :Confused:

----------


## Armers

> Bl@@dy hot to be in the shed here in Perth. Lots of early mornings and late nights, trying to use the cool...

  Thats a good thing, packing my bags to head to perth as we speak!@

----------


## phild01

> LOL ... this is me! I'll probably get banned now

   :Confused:

----------


## r3nov8or

If I'm reading the URL for threads/posts correctly, the forum is almost up to 1,000,000 posts! Woohoo! 
e.g. 'http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/our-renovation-93648/index27.html#*post999402 * (how do remove the hyper link and just display the text?)

----------


## OBBob

oops ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just heard that David Bowie passed.....
Sad news

----------


## ringtail

Indeed

----------


## Marc

After torrential rain, the grass grows wild. So thought today gonna cut the grass ...Change the blades ... new ones are 2" longer than the old ones, way overdue. New blades have one corner twisted up ... oh well, she'll be right. Grass is 6' long go slow ... all of a sudden big crush as if I am running over bottles ... the flush rain has brought in a river of pebbles ... seen it before but this time they are huge. Unfortunately my new blades with the twisted side lifted the pebbles and smashed them against the deck bashing through the deck not less than 20 holes. Bummer! I suppose I can fix it but by the time I pull it apart to weld it, may as well buy a new one. Bummer, I think I let the mower shop do this.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching old footage of Bowie on tv.......
What an amazing individual he was.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> After torrential rain, the grass grows wild. So thought today gonna cut the grass ...Change the blades ... new ones are 2" longer than the old ones, way overdue. New blades have one corner twisted up ... oh well, she'll be right. Grass is 6' long go slow ... all of a sudden big crush as if I am running over bottles ... the flush rain has brought in a river of pebbles ... seen it before but this time they are huge. Unfortunately my new blades with the twisted side lifted the pebbles and smashed them against the deck bashing through the deck not less than 20 holes. Bummer! I suppose I can fix it but by the time I pull it apart to weld it, may as well buy a new one. Bummer, I think I let the mower shop do this.

  What brand of mower Marc ? Must be a modern one with the sheet metal alfoil decks. My old rover has a fabricated 3 mm deck. Unbreakable.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Rearranging the shed wondering where and how I'm gonna fit the plasma cutter in....

----------


## ringtail

Sweatin' like a bugger

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

> What brand of mower Marc ? Must be a modern one with the sheet metal alfoil decks. My old rover has a fabricated 3 mm deck. Unbreakable.

  Cox Stockman 32"
The deck was rusted but the pebbles finished it off. A bit disappointing after 7 years and barely 130Hs of work.
Deck shell is $300, whole deck kit $700. By the time they pull my deck apart and swap all the parts over, plus change whatever is no good anymore It is better to fit the new kit. 
The mower was not really my choice to begin with. I got it as a package with a generator and a hole heap of other things when we bought the house. 2 month after the mower was stolen and replaced by the insurance company. 
If I had to replace it I would probably buy a different brand.

----------


## Marc

Went with the whole gang ( that is all the children and the grandchildren = 16) to Symbion wildlife park. Great place for the little one. Managed to surprise me with the meerkats and the smallest monkey I have ever seen, not bigger than a small bird. 
Best of all was the Sumatran Tigers. Small as tigers go but not less wild and beautiful. And then came the commentator at the end, dressed in her best Bindi dress up, she started telling us how the Sumatran Tiger is endangered because of habitat loss due to Palm tree plantation for Palm tree oil. 
No surprises there, but in the same sentence came the reason for such devastation ... no it is not because of Indonesian corrupt politicians, no, not because of the obsession for biodiesel, no no, not because of the green industry, it is because TimTam and Colgate use palm oil in their products .....  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :Yikes2:

----------


## METRIX

> it is because TimTam and Colgate use palm oil in their products .....  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

  That may not be 100% accurate, from Colgate website below, not sure Arnotts can give such an explanation. *Palm Oil and Derivatives*                    Palm oil is the most widely traded vegetable oil  in the world and is used in many food and household products. Over 85  percent of the world’s palm oil comes from Indonesia and Malaysia, where  land is sometimes converted from forest to palm plantations, resulting  in greenhouse gas emissions, impacts on biodiversity and social  concerns.   
Colgate uses palm oil and its derivatives in some of our soap  products, toothpastes, antiperspirants and deodorants. While palm oil  and palm oil derivatives are important ingredients for Colgate, less  than approximately 0.2 percent of the combined palm oil output of  Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand is sold to Colgate. (It is important to  note that Colgate’s requirement is for sustainable palm kernel oil, a  palm oil derivative, which remains limited in supply).    
In 2007, Colgate joined the Roundtable on Sustainable Palm Oil  (RSPO), an organization working to develop standards in conjunction with  government and owners to ensure palm oil is grown and harvested in a  sustainable manner. We continue to support a moratorium on further  deforestation by palm oil producers and have communicated that position  to our suppliers who have direct contact with the producers. In 2009,  Colgate committed to purchasing palm oil and palm kernel oil exclusively  from RSPO members and advised each of its suppliers of that commitment.  During these discussions we also directed that none of our palm oil or  its derivatives could be sourced from the environmentally-sensitive  Borneo region, and we will continue this restriction. 
 A target date of  2015 was initially established for purchasing 100 percent certified  sustainable palm oil for our products.    
Given the insufficient current supply of sustainable certified  palm kernel oil, Colgate took the interim step in 2013 of purchasing  GreenPalm Certificates to cover 100 percent of our requirements, thus  providing support to advance the production of sustainable palm oil in  the marketplace. We set a new target date of 2020 for buying only  certified sustainable palm oil and derivatives whose sources can be  tracked from plantation to product, and are now adding the additional  compliance requirements outlined below.    
As the next step on our journey toward sustainable palm oil, we will:    Work with suppliers to identify potential social or environmental risk in our supply chainAchieve full traceability of our palm oil supply chain back to the plantation by 2015Where possible increase our purchase of physical Certified Sustainable Palm Oil and Palm Kernel Oil each yearContinue to purchase GreenPalm Certificates to cover the  remaining percentage of our requirements, gradually phasing out the need  for the purchase each yearWork with suppliers who can guarantee a “formal free prior and  informed consent (FPIC)” from indigenous people and local communities  potentially impacted by new plantations developmentWork with suppliers who respect and comply with human and labor rights as in all areas of our business
 Further, we will require additional independent verification that the palm oil supply to Colgate does not come from areas where:  High Carbon Stocks (HCS) and High Conservation Value (HCV) forests were deforestedFire was used for clearancePeat lands (regardless of depth) were developed into  plantations or drained. We will also require best management practices  for existing plantations on peat and, where feasible, peat restoration. 
The High Carbon Stock (HCS) approach distinguishes natural forest  from degraded lands with only small trees, scrub, or grass remaining.  The HCS approach is currently being refined by stakeholder groups as  detailed in the “High Carbon Stock Forest Study Report.” High  conservation value (HCVs) forests are areas of forest that have  particularly high environmental and social significance, with attributes  such as significant concentration of biodiversity, rare, threatened or  endangered ecosystems and areas critical to the cultural identity and  needs of a local community.   
We will continue to meet with suppliers in different parts of the  world to understand their capabilities, their availability of certified  sustainable products and the costs. Further, we will continue to  research feasible substitutes to the palm kernel oil in our products.   
Recognizing the relatively small amount of palm kernel oil  purchased by us and given some of the limitations of the RSPO, we will  seek to accelerate efforts to produce and process sustainable palm oil  products through all available means including the CGF and the Tropical  Forest Alliance 2020. We will encourage the efforts of and continue to  seek membership in the Palm Oil Innovation Group, an organization  currently limited to “international NGOs and several palm oil producing  companies recognized as innovative leaders in socio-environmental  issues.”

----------


## Marc

Yes Metrix, that is all fine and good. However Palm oil market is a very old market used by cosmetics and food industry for eons. The balance was broken not by cosmetics, not by food industry but by the green industry riding on the back of massive subsidies (your and my money) to make biodiesel. 
Biodiesel is singlehandedly responsible for massive deforestation and for displacing areas used traditionally for food to grow fuel. There is hardly a better example of the devastation of politically (in)correct misguided intervention acting like a bull in a chinashop.
Of course all for nothing since neither the environment nor the consumer gain from this, only politicians get a photo opportunity and the green industry makes their millions/billions.
Actually I got a $700 bill from the Injection specialist to clean my car from some bad biodiesel batch added to the diesel without telling me.

----------


## METRIX

Hang on which is it, in your first post you said it is not Green Industry, or bio diesel but Colgate and Tim Tams causing the problem, now your saying it is the Green industry and Biodiesel, not understanding - which is it, are you sure your not a politician Marc ??

----------


## Marc

> Hang on which is it, in your first post you said it is not Green Industry, or bio diesel but Colgate and Tim Tams causing the problem, now your saying it is the Green industry and Biodiesel, not understanding - which is it, are you sure your not a politician Marc ??

  Ha ha Metrix, I probably should have used more words   

> ...  in the same sentence came the reason for such devastation ... no it is not because of Indonesian corrupt politicians, no, not because of the obsession for biodiesel, no no, not because of the green industry, it is because TimTam and Colgate use palm oil in their products ..... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

  Sarcasm does need to be more explicit when in writing. Sorry. Yes, The obvious reasons for the endangerment of the Sumatra Tigre are first and foremost corruption in their land of origin. Money from Biodiesel has devastated the environment all over the world. Thank you greenies.

----------


## ringtail

Playing with the new Samsung tablet. Only had it for 5 mins and it smashes the ipad to bits.

----------


## Godzilla73

> Playing with the new Samsung tablet. Only had it for 5 mins and it smashes the ipad to bits.

  Sounds nasty...

----------


## ringtail

Nasty for the ipad. Trip to the bin as soon as I buy another Samsung tablet

----------


## joynz

> Nasty for the ipad. Trip to the bin as soon as I buy another Samsung tablet

  Interesting.  I have one of the first iPads and am noticing that it crashes with sites with lots of pictures.  I hate the onscreen keyboard too.  
Was going to get a new iPad. 
What do you find so good about the Samsung?

----------


## goldie1

> ipad

  spawn of the devil

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nasty for the ipad. Trip to the bin as soon as I buy another Samsung tablet

   Whats wrong with your iPad?
I'll take it off your hands if it still works......

----------


## OBBob

> Playing with the new Samsung tablet. Only had it for 5 mins and it smashes the ipad to bits.

  Yep, Android rocks! My current one is a few years old but has been great ... it's an 8 inch Note. So easy to carry and has onboard pen, so I can scribble on the go!

----------


## ringtail

> Whats wrong with your iPad?
> I'll take it off your hands if it still works......

  It's an apple. Clunky, crashy and does a rubbish job of everything compared to android

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's an apple. Clunky, crashy and does a rubbish job of everything compared to android

  
Hehe  
Personal preference aside, does it work?
what model is it?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I kinda just fell in to the Apple bubble. 
My parents bought me an iPad for my my birthday when we visited them overseas a few years back.
I'd never used one (or any other tablet) before but once I got the hang of the onscreen keyboard I found it rather handy. 
Then when we got back home I got a free hand-me-down iPhone 3, and....ok...it has the same layout as the iPad...cool.
Then that died and I bought a second hand iPhone 4 which I'm still using.  :Smilie:  
So yeh, I don't mind sticking to Apple.
It works for me and I only use the pad for forums, emails and Skype.
Saves a lot of time and no need to go inside and sit by the computer.  :Smilie:  
I don't really care what's "better" about other brands as my iDevices seem to do what I want 99% of the time.   :Unsure:   
And I can send text messages to other iPhones from the iPad, much to my friends disgust given how fast I type heheheh.

----------


## commodorenut

It's like the age old Ford vs Holden debate.  You'll have your diehards, and your haters.  You'll also have those who couldn't care less.
I have both Android & IOS phones (work & private) and on the driveway is a Ford and a Holden.... 
The Android has been 4 years (Samsung galaxies), and Iphone (3, 4, 5 & 6) since the first 3s launched in Oz - some 7.5 to 8 years ago by now from memory, so I've had years of experience with both systems. 
There's things in Android that really annoy me, likewise IOS is not without its flaws.  But at the end of the day, it's all about which suits you best, and I've found them to be pretty equal on the pros & cons basis.  Note that I have not tried to "jailbreak" or "root" either phone, so they are working as they came out of the box.

----------


## OBBob

> Hehe  
> Personal preference aside, does it work?
> what model is it?

  Do you need a door stop?

----------


## r3nov8or

Yes, it's all very much personal choice on the consumer IT front. But running the first iPad really demands an upgrade. It was great when it was the only one  :Smilie:  
And for most things in consumer-life just remember that "most popular" and "biggest seller" rarely equates to "the best"  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You'll have your diehards, and your haters.  You'll also have those who couldn't care less.

  I'm the third option.
Which annoys both the diehard lovers and haters equally.        

> I have not tried to "root" either phone

  *giggle*

----------


## r3nov8or

I was contemplating installing Tapatalk so read some reviews and found this - 
"Hate the way this app has changed for the worse.  5 stars dropped to one as the app now registers me on forums without my  permission ..." 
Really? If true, what a POS! (and I don't mean Point Of Sale).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've never seen the need for Tapatalk....what does it do?
I just use the full desktop version of all forums on the iPad. 
Seems a lot of stuff is left out with Tapatalk, like member info by the avatar on the left, etc.
Have tried the mobile version of some forums and that was the same. 
I like the full fat version    :Smilie:

----------


## Snipper

> I*t's like the age old Ford vs Holden debate*.  You'll have your diehards, and your haters.  You'll also have those who couldn't care less.
> I have both Android & IOS phones (work & private)* and on the driveway is a Ford and a Holden*.....

  I thought you would have disliked Fords.  I don't know what gave me that impression?

----------


## OBBob

> I was contemplating installing Tapatalk so read some reviews and found this - 
> "Hate the way this app has changed for the worse.  5 stars dropped to one as the app now registers me on forums without my  permission ..." 
> Really? If true, what a POS! (and I don't mean Point Of Sale).

  
No it doesn't ... little use here though BECAUSE IT STILL DOESN'T WORK. Ooops, sorry for yelling.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I thought you would have disliked Fords.  I don't know what gave me that impression?

  
Hehe.
Maybe his username refers to old computers......?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> IT STILL DOESN'T WORK. Ooops, sorry for yelling.

  I've heard it works fine with Apple products.         
wokka wokka wokka wokka          :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

ha ha ha ...   
To answer your other question ... Tapatalk is just nicer on phones (IMHO). It's just an interface thing ... mobile sites are getting better by as with many things a dedicated app feels nicer and runs more smoothly for the particular purpose. I believe the new owners of this site have screwed something up with the TT registration, so it's not available once you lose it off your device.

----------


## r3nov8or

Some forum engines repaint the site when it detects a small screen, e.g. The Whirlpool site is a much more pleasant mobile experience than this forum product, which doesn't have a mobile variant (not enabled anyway)

----------


## OBBob

> Some forum engines repaint the site when it detects a small screen, e.g. The Whirlpool site is a much more pleasant mobile experience than this forum product, which doesn't have a mobile variant (not enabled anyway)

  This site has a mobile version. It's not great but it's certainly different to the desktop version.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What colourscheme are you guys using?
I like this one. 
Easy to look at.     
I don't look at Whirlpool much but it's very blue from memory    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mobile version... 
eeew

----------


## r3nov8or

> This site has a mobile version. It's not great but it's certainly different to the desktop version.

  So I need to select to run the mobile style? That's silly

----------


## r3nov8or

> What colourscheme are you guys using?
> I like this one. 
> Easy to look at.     
> ...

  I run 'reno3' style too. I didn't like the new wood look when the new owners came along.

----------


## OBBob

> So I need to select to run the mobile style? That's silly

  Yes ... especially since Google now prioritises mobile sites in their search results.  :Frown:

----------


## r3nov8or

So I tried a Mobile style. Features like "New Posts" or "Quick Links" are either not there or not obvious. Back to reno3 for me. (On the Whirlpool engine, all 'full site' features e.g. Watched Threads are available in a pull down)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have the "Subscribed threads" page saved as my Reno bookmark.
Easy to check if there's any updates to my rants. 
I sometimes check "Today's threads" to see if there's any new low deck threads or someone wondering which cordless drill to buy   :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I have the "Subscribed threads" page saved as my Reno bookmark.
> ..

   Me too, on the PC anyway. I have also set it to subscribe automatically to any thread I've responded to, which helps keep track of further updates 
"New Posts" is my next option when my subs having nothing for me

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have also set it to subscribe automatically to any thread I've responded to, which helps keep track of further update

  
Yep   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

> I thought you would have disliked Fords.  I don't know what gave me that impression?

   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   

> Hehe.
> Maybe his username refers to old computers......?

   :Frown:  
No, it does refer to cars... and I have numerous Commodores from '82-07, all V8s, but I'm not so 1-eyed as to ignore a decent car to my own detriment.
I've had several Fords over the years, and my current one (FG, G6, LPi) has been a great car, especially for towing a car trailer, but also in the comfort & economy stakes - being LPi, it costs as little to run as a corolla.  I would quite happily own a new XR8 too.

----------


## OBBob

oh ... so we don't need to call your sir anymore.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cutt'n n stack'n firewood   
Old fence posts      :Biggrin:   
What I just cut and put away was what I had on the ute.
Needed to clear it as I have to go pick up a new stove. 
THEN it's time to have a crack at the cutter of plasma.   :Smilie:

----------


## David.Elliott

Anybody know what those large "belt" sanders are called? 
The ones about 3m long with a wide overhead belt that you press down onto the workpiece with something resembling a wooden concrete float. 
Usually the table holding the workpiece slides "in" and "out". 
I believe I "need" one...

----------


## r3nov8or

> Anybody know what those large "belt" sanders are called? 
> The ones about 3m long with a wide overhead belt that you press down onto the workpiece with something resembling a wooden concrete float. 
> Usually the table holding the workpiece slides "in" and "out".

  That's the best Jeopardy question ever  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Anybody know what those large "belt" sanders are called? 
> The ones about 3m long with a wide overhead belt that you press down onto the workpiece with something resembling a wooden concrete float. 
> Usually the table holding the workpiece slides "in" and "out". 
> I believe I "need" one...

  no idea, but now you got me Googling huge belt sanders   
Meh...not that big        
A bit better....          
Oh yeah, now we're sanding!    :Biggrin:

----------


## jimfish

> Anybody know what those large "belt" sanders are called? 
> The ones about 3m long with a wide overhead belt that you press down onto the workpiece with something resembling a wooden concrete float. 
> Usually the table holding the workpiece slides "in" and "out". 
> I believe I "need" one...

  Stroke sander I think

----------


## Snipper

> Anybody know what those large "belt" sanders are called? 
> The ones about 3m long with a wide overhead belt that you press down onto the workpiece with something resembling a wooden concrete float. 
> Usually the table holding the workpiece slides "in" and "out". 
> I believe I "need" one...

  Think they are a called an industrial fixed belt sander,  not really sure but if you want to sand up glued panels you'd be better with a drum sander which is similar in principle as a thicknesser but usually a much wider bed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:What he said:   
Drum sander was one term I came across in my Googlings.

----------


## David.Elliott

I gotta wide Drum Sander...but it's too small for tables/benchtops...below is more like what I'm looking for.  I have used one many moons ago, however that guy has moved on...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I gotta wide Drum Sander...but it's too small for tables/benchtops...below is more like what I'm looking for.  I have used one many moons ago, however that guy has moved on...

  
it appears to be called an "Extra large belt sander"   :Rolleyes:            :Sorry:   
I have no idea but it looks cool   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or



----------


## David.Elliott

Hey Renovator, You gonna send me one of those? That IS cool... 
I've seen them used to flatten slabs with bottom cutting bits mounted in routers...not seen a sander in one though...

----------


## r3nov8or

There have been demos of them at the Timber & Working With Wood shows, on even a larger scale than that pic, with a 300mm ROS disc or something like that. Pretty impressive

----------


## Snipper

You'd need a bed length of around 2.1 m to sand table tops with a fixed belt sander and would be very hard to get a perfect finish with the sides of the belt cutting in as well due to a belt width of much less than a table top. Admittedly, I don't really know much about them.  The one at trade school was about 1.5 m long and took up a huge footprint..   As fot drum sanders,  I've used (looked on as it was being done) a self feeding 1200mm (4 foot) wide drum sander at a local Cabinet making factory for a table top I once made.  Was able to take of  about 2mm per sweep and was a perfect dead flat finish.  Once sized the finer sanding was flawless as well.  No lumps from chipped thicknesser blades etc.

----------


## David.Elliott

My longest piece is actually 2.8m, a 2.4 with 400 added. The edges of the belt tend to "curl up" and so have not been a problem for me..

----------


## OBBob

Wow! Your sort of guy PG.   The Spanner Man: Meet one of the world&#039;s most unusual artists - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's a lot of spanners!  :Shock:  
very cool. (And heavy no doubt)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hey has anyone seen *notvery* lately?
Seems to have gone MIA   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Lots of holiday at this time of year ... he was probably a Tapatalk user ... LOL.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm last post 20th Dec, but says he was here 10th Jan 
Must be lurking in the shadows   

> he was probably a Tapatalk user ... LOL.

  Haha possibly

----------


## Marc

> I gotta wide Drum Sander...but it's too small for tables/benchtops...below is more like what I'm looking for.  I have used one many moons ago, however that guy has moved on...

  I doubt anyone uses those machines anymore. We used to have one much larger than that in our furniture factory. You could sand a whole door but they are still very manual, you have to pull the table in and out and apply an even pressure with the pad on the belt, plus very dusty regardless of extractor. An OH&S problem for sure.

----------


## Marc

As far as computers ... I use a windows driven PC at work, unfortunately. Windows must be the most widespread con ever in the history of humankind, may be even surpassing the global warming con ...were a product for domestic hobby use has been sold to use in a business environment. 
Then my wife asked for a small computer to take to her work. I visited the now defunct Dick Smith and found a small lightweight flat little Apple "air". Bought an external drive for the occasional disk and voila, here is a small computer to take to work.  :Tdown: 
No good, does not fit in her bag ... oh well so I bought her an Ipad and kept the laptop for me. 
Now I am so used to the apple air that I do some work even on my laptop. Desktop stink, who wants to sit at a desk? 
Occasionally my wife hands me her ipad and tells me to do this or that ... what? How do you use that thing? It's like running with gumboots on! 
And other laptops ... family members bring theirs along from time to time. Boy oh boy, they weight a TON!!! and the mousepad is rubbish.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaah yes computers....I used to spend a lot of time by the pooter....
Video editing, photoshopping, making music, hanging around forums, talking to people on messenger etc.
Have a decent setup with dual 22in monitors (although one died recently) 
It rarely gets turned on these days.  :Unsure:  
No need to when I can do all my internetting on the iPad on the patio or in the shed  :Smilie:   
On our last overseas trip, sitting waiting at airports every man and his dog were busy on their iPads/phones. 
A guy came and sat next to us, as there was a powerpoint on the wall behind the seats, plugged his laptop in, waited for it to boot up, balanced it on his lap and was tapping away at the keyboard.
Funny how what used to be the norm seemed so ancient and awkward. 
He might as well have been carrying a desktop computer around.  :Laugh bounce:

----------


## OBBob

All the sitting is not so good for you though ... I stand at my desk all day these days.

----------


## r3nov8or

He was probably doing 'real work', not like rest of the facebook addicts in business suits. Or he was playing The Sims 4  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> All the sitting is not so good for you though ... I stand at my desk all day these days.

  Bob at work

----------


## OBBob

> Bob at work

  Nice suit ... perhaps the shoulder pads could be a touch larger??   
Actually, my desk goes up and down (not constantly ... _before you ask_ ... it can either be up or down).  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> All the sitting is not so good for you though ... I stand at my desk all day these days.

   Is the whole desk built for standing, or does it have a desk top addition, e.g. Varidesk. I'm thinking of trying

----------


## OBBob

> Is the whole desk built for standing, or does it have a desk top addition, e.g. Varidesk. I'm thinking of trying

  My whole desk is lifted by linear actuators. Sort similar to this. I think the varidesk is a good lower cost alternative but you need to make sure it has enough space to be able to hold you keyboard and rest you wrists etc.    
EDIT - Office works sell a desk top version now too.

----------


## Marc

Yes, we got desk that can be wound up or down cranking a handle. Some random desk got an electric motor, without any logic or rational thought behind the who or why. Oh well, it works, keeps legs circulation going and my back in a better position. Sitting down all day long should be banned.
Having said that and considering the average weight of the mostly female workers in our building (at a guess between 80 and 100 kilos), banning sitting down would have zero chance to get up ... pun intended. The wind up desk including the motorized one are not used at all by 95% of people.

----------


## OBBob

Yep, I'd say the take-up rate here is about 5% us it a lot and 10% use it here and there (probably when their back feels sore  :Rofl5: .

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

is that timber one a big mouse wheel??

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> is that timber one a big mouse wheel??

  
I think so yes   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Correction....HAMSTER wheel  Hamster Wheel Standing Desk 
Gawd, I recon that would make me dizzy  :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Never heard of this before but it's a bit spooky....  Curse of Aaron Ramsey blamed for Alan Rickman and David Bowie deaths | Weird News | Funny, Strange & Bizarre UK News Stories | Daily Star   :Death:    
RIP Alan Rickman   :Rip:

----------


## r3nov8or

Someone dies as least as often as I take a leak, too. 
And is 9 goals in 5 years really news?   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Someone dies as least as often as I take a leak, too.

  A change in diet might be something to look at....    

> And is 9 goals in 5 years really news?

  Um....I think the deaths that followed shortly after was the story there   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

> A change in diet might be something to look at....

  What makes it worse is that I don't even know who is dying, and I can't convince the Daily Star to make a story of it.    

> Um....I think the deaths that followed shortly after was the story there

  And what a highly worthwhile story it is.  :Rolleyes:  
I was being genuine about the number of goals. Is 9 goals in 5 years actually good work?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And what a highly worthwhile story it is.

  Not sure if you're familiar with the "red top" newspapers in the UK, but they're not known for in-depth analysis of world politics and stock market reports....  
More like a daily Zoo Magazine    

> I was being genuine about the number of goals. Is 9 goals in 5 years actually good work?

  who knows/cares

----------


## r3nov8or

> Not sure if you're familiar with the "red top" newspapers in the UK......

  Somehow I think my form of sarcasm gets lost online...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Somehow I think my form of sarcasm gets lost online...

  
Happens to the best of us

----------


## r3nov8or

> Correction....HAMSTER wheel  Hamster Wheel Standing Desk 
> Gawd, I recon that would make me dizzy

  That Instructables site is pretty cool (not sarcasm, just to be clear)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That Instructables site is pretty cool (not sarcasm, just to be clear)

  I agree          _Or do I........?_

----------


## David.Elliott

So... I'm still a bit stuck then...Looks like back to the belt sander and ROS for me! 
I just know I could get a better job and faster with something else..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So... I'm still a bit stuck then...Looks like back to the belt sander and ROS for me! 
> I just know I could get a better job and faster with something else..

  
What? 
Oh yes, sander.....maybe post the question in the tool section of the forum.
Probably a few more eyes looking there than here    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ooo Mackay is in the national news.
Just heard this on JJJ headlines.  Adult shop owner â€˜ran drug ringâ€™ | News Mail  
Typical.....sex drugs and rock n roll

----------


## Uncle Bob

> sex drugs and rock n roll

  Great Ian Dury song  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm rebuilding my forces after getting battered in Mobile Strike

----------


## Moondog55

I just got 2 new second-hand LW bushwalking tents to repair and rehabilitate but I can't get to do any sewing until the back yard is cleaned up and all the renovation rubbish goes to the tip and fixing the big Geo-dome base camp tent for the winter [ ski season camp] is going to be the first priority.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching and listening to the rain falling.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Enjoying my second day of total work ban, in the best resort on the beach. Wifi included ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaaah good bit of rain.
Weather app says 55mm since 9AM and 25mm in the last hour. 
Park out the back is filling up,
might go for a swim

----------


## jimfish

Just hooked up the new speakers and receiver . Giving Bowie the first go at it !

----------


## joynz

Preparing to make rhubarb champagne.  Have all the ingredients; have drunk a lot of soda water to get the bottles but have just discovered you have to leave it for for 48 hours in a cool place before bottling. 
Melbourne is not cool at present.  Hmmm.

----------


## ringtail

Good rain PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Good rain PG

  
Weather app says 117mm since 9AM   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

How deep does it get out the back? Ever any danger to your house?

----------


## ringtail

> Weather app says 117mm since 9AM

  Oz cyclone chasers say 145

----------


## OBBob

> That Instructables site is pretty cool (not sarcasm, just to be clear)

  Owned by Autodesk ... as in the developers of AutoCAD. Great site for ideas (they have an App too).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How deep does it get out the back? Ever any danger to your house?

  probably about 2-2.5M in the middle....? 
Then it feeds in to a big drain which runs in to the ocean.
So if it rains a lot and there's a big tide, and we do get them around the 6M mark a lot here, it gets a bit wet out there.... 
That park/drain catches a lot of water from a big area, all the street drains run in to it.   
But still a long way of coming in the yard  :Smilie:    

> Oz cyclone chasers say 145

  Yeh I dunno what to go by.
Should probably get a rain gauge for the backyard hehe. 
WillyWeather app reckons it takes the rain reading from the airport which is 3K from here.  
I think your report is closer to the truth though, I'd even say over 150mm actually.
Judging by how much water was in the park it was closer to 200mm than 100mm.  
A wheelbarrow I left in the backyard is full, so....a fair bit of water   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got a couple yesterday  :Smilie:       
This rain might have stirred them up a bit though, so will have another crack next weekend

----------


## SilentButDeadly

About to head into town and grab twenty odd sheets of foilboard and eight sheets of structafloor plus a few peripherals...going to start lining the shed today. Just the roof and western wall as the other walls are covered or protected. 
Appropriate that the next three days will approach 40 degrees!

----------


## OBBob

> About to head into town and grab twenty odd sheets of foilboard and eight sheets of structafloor plus a few peripherals...going to start lining the shed today. Just the roof and western wall as the other walls are covered or protected. 
> Appropriate that the next three days will approach 40 degrees!

  Take it easy in the heat ...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Always... 
Wednesday gets the new driveway finished and we should have a couple of car shed quotes by then too. Assuming I'm done in the shed it'll be time to move onto either a new roof for the old concrete water tank (now timber shed) or the BBQ area deck...need to get more red gum sleepers for that!

----------


## joynz

Hi Silent 
 Dante aside, whereabouts  is your location  'below the seventh circle..' situated in Aust?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Somewhere on a line between Bulli and Moonta....does that help?

----------


## OBBob

narrow's it down to just under 1500kms.  :Smilie:  My guess is an underground bunker somewhere deep in the middle of the Big Desert.

----------


## SilentButDeadly



----------


## PhilT2

I've used foilboard once to line the inside of a garage door. It worked well but the instructions say to put the silver side in, leaving the green branded side facing out. Just after doing the job I found a local manufacturer of the same product which has a clean white face and gives the job a better finish. 
I always suspected your seventh circle location might describe a lifestyle choice. Dante, being catholic, allocated the seventh circle to murderers and homosexuals....what a person does in his shed is his own business. Just don't damage the foilboard, it's expensive.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Instructions?  
Expensive? Yes. $25 per sheet. 
As for the finish...   
This is where we finished today after a couple of hours of pfaffing about. We'll do better tomorrow...despite the promised heat.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Better has been done - nearly finished one bay. Though we've just seen 41 degrees too....and that tin is sodding hot!!

----------


## Armers

Just relaxing that days... A little hard to follow you lot on Tapatalk!   
Cheers 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

Looks tough...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

A beach without surf is like pretending your farm dam is a swimming pool... 
Though at least they are both cool ish on a hot day.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

This reversed down our new driveway this morning with a load of road base...  
...and still another to come.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Funny coloured roadbase....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We call it 'dirty metal' but it's really just crushed calcrete stone and a calcareous clay mixed up together. Wet down and rolled, it sets like stone. 
It's wet down now and will be rolled tomorrow

----------


## METRIX

Starting to get over this rain, wish it would go elsewhere.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Jeebus

----------


## jimfish

> Starting to get over this rain, wish it would go elsewhere.

  We'd happily take it, around 80 fires statewide and the grounds as dry as a chip. Already bought one load of water and if we don't get some decent rain soon I'll be getting another one.

----------


## METRIX

> We'd happily take it, around 80 fires statewide and the grounds as dry as a chip. Already bought one load of water and if we don't get some decent rain soon I'll be getting another one.

  Come and get it, the ground here is so sodden, plants are liking it, but enough is enough.

----------


## ringtail

Awesome rain Metrix. We need it bad. It's coming Saturday allegedly.

----------


## ringtail

> We call it 'dirty metal' but it's really just crushed calcrete stone and a calcareous clay mixed up together. Wet down and rolled, it sets like stone. 
> It's wet down now and will be rolled tomorrow

  how does it go in the wet SBD ? Does it soften up much ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> how does it go in the wet SBD ? Does it soften up much ?

  Not really. Ideally it would have some gravel armouring over the top to resist surface crumbling when it's dry but once it sets once then it is pretty much there for good. 
We too would like some rain. We are due a decent 5 to 15 mm tomorrow apparently. If we get 15mm that'd make it the biggest rain event since June last year...that'd be sweet.

----------


## ringtail

She looks pretty bony there SBD

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We call it 'dirty metal' but it's really just crushed calcrete stone and a calcareous clay mixed up together. Wet down and rolled, it sets like stone. 
> It's wet down now and will be rolled tomorrow

  
Oh right.
Looks like what we call deco (decomposed granite)    :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

A big band of rain is across Vic and Bass Strait. Coming your way Jim, well, I hope it is! Needs to reach just a little further south...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> She looks pretty bony there SBD

  That's an apt description. However, just add water and the soil will grow most anything that can tolerate the climate. 
Speaking of which...IT'S RAINING!!!! Not only that but it's still raining!!!  22 mm of gentle soaking precipitation so far...best fall since last April!  Happy days. 
It'll make doing the last of the foilboard on the shed ceiling almost a delight compared to the high 30 and low 40's temperatures we've had since I started this job.  Then I can move onto doing the new roof for the concrete tank....and then the new low deck for the BBQ area...red gum sleepers on 75 mm C purlins and many stumps!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Oh right.
> Looks like what we call deco (decomposed granite)

  If I could get some 'deco' up from down south I would. It makes great topping. But freight makes it way too expensive...same goes for blue metal.   
Hoping to source crushed concrete/brick/tiles or some rotomill (used road pavement) but may end up with 10mm calcrete gravel because that's what is available.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good deco is awesome.
Bad deco is terrible.....sometimes there's too much clay in it and it just goes to Play-Doh.   
one of my jobs from hell......paving a small L-shaped courtyard which got no sunlight and had been turfed for some stupid reason.
No access so had to pull the fence down to get the Dingo in, which ony just fit through the skinny part of the yard.
We scraped the turf and soil off, and hit deco.
Bad deco
About 700mm of deco. 
The whole yard was like a waterbed once we got down to it, impossible to compact so only one thing to do.
Rip it all out and bring in some decent base and build it up again.    :Sigh:   
I always allow a bit extra for unforseen stuff like ripping out stormwater etc, but this one took the cake.
I think I worked out in the end that I made $12/hour once it was all said and done haha.  
Made up for it with the next couple of jobs, but still.....what can one do?   :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

> A big band of rain is across Vic and Bass Strait. Coming your way Jim, well, I hope it is! Needs to reach just a little further south...

  We can only hope . Don't think we'll get anything out of that band but meant to be up to 15 mm over the next week.

----------


## OBBob

Missed a classic photo opportunity this morning. Older Greek or Italian guy out the front in the rain washing down the foot path with hose in one hand and umbrella in the other.

----------


## ringtail

> Good deco is awesome.
> Bad deco is terrible.....sometimes there's too much clay in it and it just goes to Play-Doh.   
> one of my jobs from hell......paving a small L-shaped courtyard which got no sunlight and had been turfed for some stupid reason.
> No access so had to pull the fence down to get the Dingo in, which ony just fit through the skinny part of the yard.
> We scraped the turf and soil off, and hit deco.
> Bad deco
> About 700mm of deco. 
> The whole yard was like a waterbed once we got down to it, impossible to compact so only one thing to do.
> Rip it all out and bring in some decent base and build it up again.     
> ...

  Variation mate. Or relay the turf and walk away  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Waiting for the rain to go. We had enough for now.

----------


## ringtail

Blow it up here Marc

----------


## Marc

Too late it stopped ... finally.
May get a chance to go out with the boat tomorrow

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We got another 15 mm in a half hour afternoon blast. Brilliant! Now that the humidity is gone...bonus! 
Finished the shed lining this arvo. Rather glad that's done. Fiddly messy job. And damn sweaty too.  And now that it's a partial esky it still needs a couple of whirlies. But at least the radiant heat won't kill us...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back from checking the crab pots. 
Nothing
Nada
Zip
Zilch
etc. 
the baits hadn't even been sniffed at it seemed.
Very weird....good tide, we've had a fair bit of rain etc....all should be well....  
Ah well...try again this afternoon   :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

late yesterday afternoon  
last night  
got v close
had to pack and be ready to go (advice was to, but being so close we could see and assess).
v close call
luckily the weather conditions were kind.
air and ground were absolutely amazing

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow that's a bit scary

----------


## OBBob

eek... glad you're OK.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Kicking back at Island View Resort at Narooma

----------


## toooldforthis

> eek... glad you're OK.

  yeah. tricky.
official website is late with info. social media better but need to assess who is posting what.
fire was between my reno and where I am renting.
rental is on top of the hill/ridge, with the wind directing fire towards me. luckily the winds were only 15/20kmh and the aerial water bombers nailed it.
must have been 8 or more fire trucks on my street to defend the ridge. 
was just down at the reno.
they put in a firebreak 150 metres from my corner post. and used it. I wasn't there but I am guessing they did a back burn from there before the wind changed. just as well. Either that or that firebreak stopped it.

----------


## Armers

jeez that got close. Been heaps of fires over there the last few weeks.  :Frown:  Drove down to Busselton two days ago and still heaps of smoking trees down either side of the Forrest Hwy before Bunbury.

----------


## Marc

> Back from checking the crab pots. 
> Nothing
> Nada
> Zip
> Zilch
> etc. 
> the baits hadn't even been sniffed at it seemed.
> Very weird....good tide, we've had a fair bit of rain etc....all should be well....  
> Ah well...try again this afternoon

  Mm ... I think you are overfishing them ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

> late yesterday afternoon  
> last night  
> got v close
> had to pack and be ready to go (advice was to, but being so close we could see and assess).
> v close call
> luckily the weather conditions were kind.
> air and ground were absolutely amazing

  Glad nothing happened. I bet you remember all those greenies hyperventilating at the thought of back burning whilst drinking caffe latte in inner city.

----------


## Marc

The river has been running downstream  for days and we are in tidal area. That means there is way more water up stream than the tide can push back. Not a flood yet but close. Everything is saturated and every drop of rain ends up in the river.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mm ... I think you are overfishing them ...

  
Not us  :Unsure:  
must be somene else

----------


## ringtail

> Glad nothing happened. I bet you remember all those greenies hyperventilating at the thought of back burning whilst drinking caffe latte in inner city.

  
Doesn't appear to be any dwellings above the fire. I wonder how one would go about back burning from the bottom of the hill up to where the fire line is in the photo ? An awful lot of houses in amongst that gum forest  :Wink:  . Who started it ? Clearly deliberately lit.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Mm ... I think you are overfishing them ...

  Maybe they are camera shy!   :Blush7:

----------


## ringtail

> Not us  
> must be somene else

  Get many pot raiders up there PG ?

----------


## commodorenut

Been busy working on my Ford (don't let the username fool you....) 
Had it since new, and it developed a heavy knocking/thudding under the rear over speed humps, and the tell-tale driveline clunk when slowing & acceleration - the usual problems these have - diff bushes.  The Falcon sedan (since BA) and the Territory have the same arrangement, and it's a common wear issue. 
There are 3 voided rubber bushes that hold the diff centre into the rear suspension cradle.  2 on the front (on outriggers bolted to the diff), and one on the rear bolted into the diff hat.  I do a lot of towing, and this does put stress on them.   
The servicing dealer (only used during the warranty period) replaced the 2 front ones at 60,000km under warranty.  They didn't touch the rear one.  I now have 160K on it, and the thumping & thudding was getting real bad - over decent bumps there was also the tell-tale metallic clinking of the bolts hitting metal.....   
Originally I wanted to do this over Xmas, but the parts didn't arrive on time (thanks AusPost - 4.5 weeks from Melb to Syd).
 So having an extra long weekend on hand, and finally getting the bushes, I wasn't letting a few showers stop me - I got into it (and got wet a few times) but the sun came out, and it wasn't too hot either. 
You can't get to the rear one on the car, and the fronts are difficult to do on the car too, so I had to drop the whole rear cradle assembly out:     
All 3 bushes had failed.  The rear was chewed out, and the RH front was just a stub of rubber floating around in a shell.
The LH front looked OK, but was cracked almost through on both sides.
Unfortunately I wrecked them all getting them out (recip saw to cut the guts out, then a slice through the shell to collapse it & pull it out.
But I found this - I cropped it from a much larger original photo (luckily the resolution was high enough):  
Once they were out, in went the Noltathane replacements, so I should never have to do them again (Nolathane offer a lifetime warranty on the parts - but not the labour...):   
And it's now all back up in the car. 
Very different to old leaf spring days - much more complex, but this FG has been the best tow-car I've ever driven since a leaf-sprung 351 LTD.  
I don't do the "you must have an SUV to tow" crap.  The FG (straight gas - LPi) is a good comfortable commuter car (cheaper than a corolla to run), doubles as a workhorse, and is a fantastic interstate cruiser.

----------


## Cecile

At the end of this day of not-a-wedding and junk food for dinner, I am crying laughing over this.  They ARE our grandchildren.  And that is NOT our house.   :Pointlaugh:    :Busted:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Get many pot raiders up there PG ?

  
There's been a few occasions where we have noticed the pots were tied on to trees etc with different knots from our knots when we check them.... 
Never had any pots stolen but know people who have.
Happens a fair bit.... 
Sometimes you wonder......when you check the pots and all the bait is gone and there's no crabs in them......    :Unsure:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Doesn't appear to be any dwellings above the fire. I wonder how one would go about back burning from the bottom of the hill up to where the fire line is in the photo ? An awful lot of houses in amongst that gum forest  . Who started it ? Clearly deliberately lit.

  above the fire, north, on the ridge is Padbury Rd. 
Houses on north side of road only. they were under threat as wind coming from sw. 
I am guessing about the back burn, but they did bulldoze a new track in, running north up the hill. This morning it was burnt right up to that new track. I am thinking they might have started a back burn from there when the wind was still sw before it changed to se. 
the fire started at the quarry shown here on this map.
at the time, and from the photo above, I thought it started at the top left, the NW corner, of the quarry, but I was told this morning it started down near the trail. in all likelihood deliberately lit.  :Confused:  
I have pencilled the rough area that was burnt and the night shot above shows.

----------


## ringtail

Decent amount of land

----------


## ringtail

> There's been a few occasions where we have noticed the pots were tied on to trees etc with different knots from our knots when we check them.... 
> Never had any pots stolen but know people who have.
> Happens a fair bit.... 
> Sometimes you wonder......when you check the pots and all the bait is gone and there's no crabs in them......

  I so want to catch someone in the act.

----------


## ringtail

Well that should stiffen her up Commo. It will ride pretty harsh by comparison but that's why the manufacturers use rubber. Soft ride and flex. I've never been a fan of anything but rubber but I had to put nolathenes in the front upper control arms of the paj. Mitsubishi only sell complete new arms for $300 each and no one does aftermarket bushes in rubber. New ones went in fine after cutting and collapsing the metal shell of the old rubber ones. Despite using their lube the new bushes squeak a bit. I just spray them with lanotec spray grease now and then  :Wink: .  Oh, please dont use the term SUV. It only encourages others to become Americanised  :Tongue: . Oh, and fords suck  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I so want to catch someone in the act.

  Ol mate did years ago he reckons.
He suspected someone was raiding his pots and hid in the scrub.
Sure enough, a bloke and his wife turns up.
The bloke checked the pots while she waited in the ute.  
Got the bloke straight up the klakka with a slingshot (or Shanghai as he calls it) and 12mm ball bearing.
Put one through the back window of the ute and a couple of dings in the panelwork as the bloke was running towards it, shouting START THE CAAAAAR!!!!    :Rofl:   
Never saw them after that....funnily enough.   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Gold. Land based obviously. Might need to be more inventive on the water

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Gold. Land based obviously. Might need to be more inventive on the water

  
Yes, this was down the creek.      
Some bastard (and his family) got done up here a while back for raiding pots using a tinny. 
they (owners of pots, pro fishermen) put GoPro cameras in trees and they got them in the end. 
hehe  
I don't get it.
If you're gonna go to the trouble of raiding someone elses pots, why not get your own pots and put them in.
takes about the same amount of time.....and effort....  :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Yep true. I've never understood the mentality. Vermin are vermin though. Maybe fisheries should just check every boat at the ramp at days end. Got crabs but no pots its $100k fine and half goes to medical research. It's such a simple thing but needs to be punishable by near death  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well that won't work if you wanna leave your pots in.....

----------


## phild01

> Well that won't work if you wanna leave your pots in.....

  Was wondering that too. 
Do you ever get eels in the traps?

----------


## commodorenut

> Well that should stiffen her up Commo. It will ride pretty harsh by comparison but that's why the manufacturers use rubber. Soft ride and flex. I've never been a fan of anything but rubber but I had to put nolathenes in the front upper control arms of the paj. Mitsubishi only sell complete new arms for $300 each and no one does aftermarket bushes in rubber. New ones went in fine after cutting and collapsing the metal shell of the old rubber ones. Despite using their lube the new bushes squeak a bit. I just spray them with lanotec spray grease now and then .  Oh, please dont use the term SUV. It only encourages others to become Americanised . Oh, and fords suck

   Haha, I do have 6 other Holdens (all Commodores, and all V8s....) 
I think you were one of the contributors to another thread where I mentioned the clown in the V8 Landcruiser who told me I shouldn't be towing with my "little" Falcon, and he'd be getting far better economy (until I mentioned 65c/L and floored him...)  OK, I promise not to use American terms like SUV, under the hood (bonnet), trunk, WC, facuet...  :Tongue:  
The diff itself in the FG doesn't form part of the suspension movement - the bushes are only to locate it, as the suspension is IRS.  The mounts are purely for NVH/refinement (Holden solid mounted their VQ-VZ IRS diffs to the rear cradle, but isolated the cradle from the body with rubber mounts).  
Fitting stiffer diff mounts may or may not transfer an additional amount of driveline rumble - most people wouldn't notice it if you didn't tell them.  
I have put additional sound deadening throughout the car, and it's very quiet already, so I'm not worried. 
I learnt the hard way in the early days of poly bushes.  Some manufacturers rely on the ability for the rubber to distort, as suspension components don't always move on a perfect axis (which poly bushes desire).  I replaced every possible bush in the rear with poly, and found it would bind up bad.  Ended up taking 2 of them out (rear lower control arms) & putting OEM rubber back in on one of my previous cars, and it made it near perfect.  When I did the fronts I only did selected ones (castor bushes, strut tops & roll bar) which also improved it without any binding.  They also had the squeaking issue when the grease worked it's way out.  A few times I pulled them apart just to add more grease to stop it.  Eventually I put a hacksaw slot in the worst ones, as a "reservoir" for the grease. 
They have improved the surface finish in most of the newer poly bushes now with a cross-hatch pattern to allow a grease/lubricant to be trapped between the poly & metal bush.  I won't find out with these diff bushes, as they don't rotate - they are basically static, and allow a controlled amount of distortion against torque loads. 
To see how much the rear one moves (in a much more powerful turbo version) check out this clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lapIsBPm66A

----------


## Marc

> I so want to catch someone in the act.

  The judiciary is overly lenient on fire bugs

----------


## Cecile

This is definitely a boyzone thread.  Nobody thought my purple people eaters were cute.  I'm staying out.   :Bigcry:

----------


## joynz

Very cute!  What was the 'not wedding'?

----------


## Cecile

> Very cute!  What was the 'not wedding'?

  Moondog's brother and his long time lady had a "commitment" ceremony, more like a marriage without it being a legal marriage, rings and all.  It was in a beautiful, small botanic gardens near Ballarat, it gently rained while they spoke to each other (and us) under a huge, spreading oak tree.  We had a big family and friends BBQ in the breaking sunshine, all seven of the siblings in the same place at the same time with lots of laughter and no arguments.

----------


## ringtail

> The judiciary is overly lenient on fire bugs

  Indeed. And on crab pot raiders

----------


## ringtail

That's one squishy bush commo. Not sure I like that much movement. What's happening with the rear UJ on the tailshaft ? I've always found falcons to be much quieter on road that commodores with much better sound deadening and trim. Rubbish build quality where it matters (everything mechanical) is why the commodore buried them in the sales.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> This is definitely a boyzone thread.  Nobody thought my purple people eaters were cute.  I'm staying out.

  Not so much cute as amusing. I assume the job was to paint 'just' a tyre?

----------


## Cecile

> Not so much cute as amusing. I assume the job was to paint 'just' a tyre?

  Yes, it was to paint the tyre.  It's for them to climb on, and it left black smudges all over them every time.  Their mother went in the house for two minutes for a loo break and returned to find that.  Apparently, they paint each other every single time, regardless of whether or not mum is around.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Do you ever get eels in the traps?

  
Not here in town but have had one big yellow cranky one in a pot at a spot where we went camping a while back.
Vicious.   
We quite often get (and keep) little estuary cod though which is always a bonus.
The green or yellow ones with spots 
Tasty.   :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Decent amount of land

  yeah, it's my back yard
what the Japanese called "borrowed scenery"
obviously not all win-win

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, it was to paint the tyre.  It's for them to climb on, and it left black smudges all over them every time.  Their mother went in the house for two minutes for a loo break and returned to find that.  Apparently, they paint each other every single time, regardless of whether or not mum is around.

    :Unsure:   
What kind of paint was it....?   
(and don't say "purple"  :Rolleyes:  )

----------


## commodorenut

> That's one squishy bush commo. Not sure I like that much movement. What's happening with the rear UJ on the tailshaft ? I've always found falcons to be much quieter on road that commodores with much better sound deadening and trim. Rubbish build quality where it matters (everything mechanical) is why the commodore buried them in the sales.

  That's what turned me off the superpro rear "comfort" bush (their "comfort" front bushes also distort badly).
The Nolathane/Whiteline (same company now) bushes limit the movement better due to their design. 
Joint at the diff is a CV.  There's a centre bearing & uni joint half way up the tailshaft.  The other end of the CV joint bolts protrude through the joint & have clip-on plastic carriers with balance weights.  It is a very smooth driveline - the gearbox (ZF 6-speed) has a rubber drive donut as well (like Commodores got from VX).
The commodore doesn't have as much "flex" ability in it's tailshaft, but I guess Ford's engineers realised the bushed diff would move around far more than the Commodore one does. 
The FG is actually put together very well (in all areas) and was noisier than the VE I had before it, as well as out other VE (6.0l Calais V) hence the need for sound deadening.
I think they tried to cut weight in the Falcon, as a BA XR6 I had was much quieter.  In saying that, Holden are guilty of it too.  I still find a wel cared for VT to be quieter inside than even the VE, and it's noticeable on the odd occasions I travel in one.  Commodores seemed to get progressively louder inside since then. 
But getting back to driveline refinement, I spent a lot of time getting everything balanced in my VL Brock when I rebuilt it (HDT 5.6L stroker with a T5 behind it).
I even got the flywheel & clutch dynamically balanced to the crank.
It's actually smoother than the Falcon when cruising & runs like a sewing machine when you spin it round to 6000rpm.  It's just the idle that's very unrefined  :Biggrin:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## toooldforthis

where I walk most mornings
what was a walk trail is now almost a road (firebreak)   
still a few places smouldering

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It'll be pretty when it grows back...and eventually what was a firebreak will become a walking trail.

----------


## Cecile

> What kind of paint was it....?   
> (and don't say "purple"  )

  Taubman's endure.  2/3 of a 4l tin.  My daughter had plans for it for her bedroom.

----------


## ringtail

> It'll be pretty when it grows back...and eventually what was a firebreak will become a walking trail.

  Mountain bike run

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 2/3 of a 4l tin

  
Yep, that's about the same amount that ends up on me and everything around me whenever I paint   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> That's what turned me off the superpro rear "comfort" bush (their "comfort" front bushes also distort badly).
> The Nolathane/Whiteline (same company now) bushes limit the movement better due to their design. 
> Joint at the diff is a CV.  There's a centre bearing & uni joint half way up the tailshaft.  The other end of the CV joint bolts protrude through the joint & have clip-on plastic carriers with balance weights.  It is a very smooth driveline - the gearbox (ZF 6-speed) has a rubber drive donut as well (like Commodores got from VX).
> The commodore doesn't have as much "flex" ability in it's tailshaft, but I guess Ford's engineers realised the bushed diff would move around far more than the Commodore one does. 
> The FG is actually put together very well (in all areas) and was noisier than the VE I had before it, as well as out other VE (6.0l Calais V) hence the need for sound deadening.
> I think they tried to cut weight in the Falcon, as a BA XR6 I had was much quieter.  In saying that, Holden are guilty of it too.  I still find a wel cared for VT to be quieter inside than even the VE, and it's noticeable on the odd occasions I travel in one.  Commodores seemed to get progressively louder inside since then. 
> But getting back to driveline refinement, I spent a lot of time getting everything balanced in my VL Brock when I rebuilt it (HDT 5.6L stroker with a T5 behind it).
> I even got the flywheel & clutch dynamically balanced to the crank.
> It's actually smoother than the Falcon when cruising & runs like a sewing machine when you spin it round to 6000rpm.  It's just the idle that's very unrefined

  The VL sounds like a beast. I want to put a commy 3.8 into my pajero but kits only exist for a manual. Guys do it using the 3.8+ the auto and do the adaption at the transfer case using a shaft from a jeep but then have to change driveshafts front and rear and it's a bit of a mess. The LS1 conversion using the same theory works out better than the V6. However, I want to get a bellhousing adaptor milled up (only needs to be an inch thick) and get a torque converter made with a longer snout so it all just bolts up to the pajero auto which is an animal of a gearbox. No driveshaft mods needed either. Just engine mounts, electrical  and accessories. My sparky could  make a piggy back harness to blend the mitusbishi and holden ECU's. Happy days.

----------


## commodorenut

The V6 is a great little motor for conversions.  And the wiring is fairly straightforward too.  
I have wired up a couple of dozen VN-VS V6 & V8 conversions into a range of cars, and it's not too difficult to get them to talk to most instruments.  
Early commodores being nice & light go real well with the torquey V6.  We put one in a Gemini for @@@@@ & giggles.  It used to twist the body so bad you couldn't get the door open, and the front screen would pop out of it's rubber.  I'm sure it would be a big improvement on the Pajero V6, which seems to have kw, but not a lot of torque.  The opposite of what a 4WD needs...
Every friend I've known with a V6 Paj has had to invest in a drip tray.... they leak worse than a Jag!

----------


## ringtail

They leak oil from the rocker covers mainly because they are distorted. A bit of panel beating and some awesome german assembly sealant applied ultra sparingly and they, well mine, is perfect. Mine is an NL so 3.5 SOHC 24 valve. Makes good hp above 4000. I don't find it too doughy down low and I tow a lot with it. They are a good engine but are overly complicated for a 4b ( certainly not by todays standards though)And very expensive to reco too. T belt is a PITA as are the plugs which are manifold off to change. Guys are now swapping in the 3.8 lt from the 380. Dead easy conversion but it doesn't solve the above mentioned problems but does provide a cheaper alternative to recoing. The buick V6 solves all the problems I reckon. Simple, strong, decent on fuel, decent power and torque and most importantly easy to fix and parts absolutely anywhere. I'm not chasing horsepower just simplicity however, the supercharged versions are always available  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Mountain bike run

  True. Needs more water bars!!! 
Speaking of which...our first MTB event of the year was supposed to be today.  Got cancelled due to the rain on Thursday...track too soggy!  
Here. In summer! The world has gone mad!!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Yep, that's about the same amount that ends up on me and everything around me whenever I paint

  That's why you are a landscaping welder...as opposed to a landscaping painter. 
Then again...Blue Poles.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Mountain bike run

  already a fair bit of that
they take it in turns to be designated ute driver to pick up at bottom of run and bring back to top.
it's fun to watch the ones on an unfamiliar run when they hit the right turn at the sheer drop :Yikes2:

----------


## Snipper

Hey commodorenut, That is what I need to do to the Territory.  Had the centre bearing go recently, thinking the sound was the auto gearbox, I took it to a transmission specialist.  Upon inspection up on the hoist he diagnosed the centre bearing which he proceeds to fix the next day.  He also mentioned these rear bushes being worn and was a job he couldn't do as he needed special tools???? 
What would those specialist tools be? A recipro saw,  as you managed to do it but are obviously very handy with mechanics.  As a teen I was always stuffing around fixing or modifying my cars.  Now days I barely touch them due to all the electronic stuff on them.  Is the process possible for a handy but less mechanically minded person such as me?

----------


## commodorenut

Snipper - this is something you can do yourself at home.  The only electronics you're touching is undoing the ABS sensors from the rear hubs.  As long as you don't turn on the ignition whilst they are unplugged, you won't have any issues. 
With these bushes, it's not so much needing special tools - but you do need plenty of time, and a bit of brute strength to drag it out & back in (I had help to shift it around). 
Earlier cars had steel cased bushes.  Later ones (FG & SZ Territory definitely - but not sure how far back they changed) have a resin-cased bush.
The special tools are only for withdrawing the steel cased bushes, and pressing them back in (which can be achieved in various ways with a bit of allthread/brooker rod, some washers, nuts, and plate offcuts).  If you're fitting Nolathane/Super Pro etc poly bushes, you don't need special tools to get them in.   
As you read, the resin ones are easy to remove.  But if you do have steel cased OEM ones, you can cut the core out of them with the recip saw, then cut a groove in the rubber side of the case - not all the way through - just creating a weak spot, and then use a screwdriver & hammer at the groove to fold them in on themselves so they fall out.  I also had a neighbour tell me he used an air chisel to repeatedly hammer his ones through. 
Unlike the Falcon, I'm sure you can do some, if not all 3 bushes on the Territory with the cradle staying in the car.  
In the falcon the spare wheel well (or LPG tanks for gas cars) get in the way, so you have no choice but to drop the cradle.   
It's not that hard to get it all out - you'll need an assortment of decent 1/2" drive socket extensions, breaker bar & uni doing, as well as sockets in 15, 18 & 21mm sizes, 8mm spanner or socket, some ring spanners in 18 & 21, and a couple of ratchet spanners in 18 & 21 are real handy, but not essential.  Stands & a decent trolley jack are essential.  I used a bit of wood on the jack to hold the cradle up, but if I do it again I'll make a jig to attach to the cradle, and weld a ring on the underside to centre the weight on the jack.   Next time I won't drag it out the side either - I'll do it under the car, as you don't need a huge amount of access to do the bushes.   Actually, next time I'll get a decent tool trolley, and use my hoist (located at a relatives factory) as I found with the exception of the centre bolt behind the diff, you can undo all 6 (3 each side) nuts/bolts from the wheel well area. 
There's a couple of alignment holes in the chassis rail that you can use to locate it back exactly where it came out.  I also took the opportunity to change the rear pads, and fit the Polyair assist airbags in the rear springs (to bring the back up when loading up the boot). 
I still have a bit of a suspended thudding when I hit the right sort of bump, so I'm going to look at changing the auto trans mount next.  I dropped the tailshaft at the centre bearing to get it away from the diff flange, and it all felt tight, but that might be another source of the thud - although it feels/sounds like there's far more weight doing it - like the diff or a trans.

----------


## Snipper

Thanks mate for the very detailed response.  I best have a good look at it and plan my attack.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Filling the pool     :Cool:

----------


## Armers

Full of air at the moment...  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe    
JJJ Hottest 100 playing on boombox as well as on patio and in both sheds.
Won't miss a thing  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

You should be weeding the pavers

----------


## Armers

The gardeners personal gardening is never complete!..  Same as the builder personal house, the plumbers, the electricians........ 
Looking awesome though, now just relax!

----------


## Moondog55

Where's the regulation safety fence around the pool?

----------


## r3nov8or

It must be less that 300mm deep  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

PG you'd be proud of me.  Picked up 6 old ex-gov HP desktop machines from a kerbside cleanup pile that an IT neighbour started.
Stripped out the power supplies (12V 9.5A) - they are a nice slender unit with a fan on one end that will re-purpose well.
Also pulled a few magnets out of the drives for the 5-year old who's fascinated with magnetism & other physics/science topics. 
Then put them back on the kerbside pile I took them from - they only lasted 5 minutes before a "professional kerbside scavenger" pulled up with his little tipper truck, towing a trailer that began life as a car trailer, but now has 6 feet high caged sides....  In they went, along with a handful of washing machines, the odd fridge, and rusty swing sets...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The Reubens 'Hoops' takes out the Hottest 100...happy days!

----------


## ringtail

:2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

HA HA HA HA HA HA  https://youtu.be/mc29q3LJYDA

----------


## ringtail

Gold but I think the stop sign bit might be faked. I've seen that clip before without the stop sign

----------


## paddyjoy

Don't forget there's also a dance remix lol  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzx3MeYonT8

----------


## OBBob

> ... heavy knocking/thudding under the rear over speed humps, and the tell-tale driveline clunk when slowing & acceleration  ...

  
Taxi's in Melbourne come standard with this configuration.  :Roflmao:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where's the regulation safety fence around the pool?

  It's ok, there was a sign. 
Had to change the spelling to Strayan, though..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG you'd be proud of me.  Picked up 6 old ex-gov HP desktop machines from a kerbside cleanup pile that an IT neighbour started.
> Stripped out the power supplies (12V 9.5A) - they are a nice slender unit with a fan on one end that will re-purpose well.
> Also pulled a few magnets out of the drives for the 5-year old who's fascinated with magnetism & other physics/science topics. 
> Then put them back on the kerbside pile I took them from - they only lasted 5 minutes before a "professional kerbside scavenger" pulled up with his little tipper truck, towing a trailer that began life as a car trailer, but now has 6 feet high caged sides....  In they went, along with a handful of washing machines, the odd fridge, and rusty swing sets...

  
Well done   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The Reubens 'Hoops' takes out the Hottest 100...happy days!

  
Full list here 1-100 List | Hottest 100 2015 | triple j  
Was a cracker of a 100 this year.   :Smilie:   
Surprised Florence And The Machine didn't get higher up though.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Full list here 1-100 List | Hottest 100 2015 | triple j  
> Was a cracker of a 100 this year.    
> Surprised Florence And The Machine didn't get higher up though.

  A good dose of Parkway Drive too  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> A good dose of Parkway Drive too

  Agreed!  Happy to hear a few more belters in the 100 these days. 
Musical diversity is king! 
I missed Hudson Mohawk though...

----------


## Moondog55

Sitting here waiting to see if the old roof leaks, because the gutters couldn't cope, even with 6 downpipes and new drainage
35mm in 30 minutes and still falling
All the roads are flooded because we've been in drought and therefore no need for the council to clean out the storm water drains but at least I won't need to water the potatoes tonite

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks pretty nasty Moondog. I'm heading home from Melbourne now, wonder what I will see at home.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Did they do a 200-101 list? 
I remember they did one a few years ago and it was better than the top 100   :Unsure:

----------


## Moondog55

> Looks pretty nasty Moondog. I'm heading home from Melbourne now, wonder what I will see at home.

  Water and mud I think; at least in the streets that's what I see
Was fun while it lasted
Don't take the North Shore exit as that will be deep there

----------


## r3nov8or

Avalon airport got 53.8mm in 30 minutes  http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/...58c6efb5ccf7c7

----------


## ringtail

Just made up a decking oil brew to try. 500ml. 150 pure gum turps 150 pale boiled linseed oil 200 diesel. Put in on 3 boards on the pool deck. Cant be worse than anything else I've tried to date.

----------


## Marc

Add Terebine (drying agent) and VC175 for mould killer.
Been there done that, eventually linseed oil gets black. You could use 50/50 tung oil linseed oil but it gets expensive. So far no one came up with a home based brew that works and is cheap.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Avalon airport got 53.8mm in 30 minutes  No Cookies | Geelong Advertiser

  
Holy moly  :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

I actually read that thread started by you. I couldn't be bothered adding anti fungal blah and drying agent blah blah. I don't expect it to last anyway but I want to get something on the raw timber. More like prep work before oil based undercoat and paint. I think raw diesel is as good as any. The pure gum  turps makes it smell a bit nicer  :Wink: . The wife said it smells nice so that's a win.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha fair enough

----------


## ringtail

Actually, the diesel is full of antifungal stuff to prevent the "diesel bug" . Did you end up making a brew yourself ? I can't remember in the thread. I do remember the terebine bit though

----------


## Marc

No antifungal in diesel. Plenty of aftermarket additives with chemicals to kill algae. But algae and mould are different animals. 
I did make several deck oils all with different amounts of linseed oil. All turned black. One thing I did not try and that is used by old boat builders is to add Cupranol or wood preservative like this one TWA Woodcare 2l Woodtreat LTF Timber Preservative | Bunnings Warehouse to the mix to prevent mould.
Adding Tung oil will help linseed oil dry faster http://www.tungoil.com.au/ 
I sort of lost interest after a few attempts, but I believe it is still worthwhile trying other recipes.
The key is in the right balance between linseed oil, tung oil and the right amount of wood preservative. The solvents are not particularly relevant to the result. Turpentine seems the natural choice, diesel has some oil content, don't know what it can provide. Boat builders give their deck oil colour using pine tar, also a wood preservative today used in veterinary.http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/1115...s=true&viphx=1

----------


## ringtail

Did you look in to paraffin oil by chance as a substitute for linseed ? Forgive me if it's in the thread.

----------


## Marc

Paraffin is the base for most of the old wood floor polish. Not sure how it would behave in the sun. Worth a try, no i never tried.
Paraffin and diesel would make a good combination. And no need for mould killer http://www.deckstainhelp.com/paraffi...ecking-stains/

----------


## ringtail

might give it a crack then

----------


## Armers

:Sigh:  my holidays are over.. Back to work in the middle of somewhere other then my home suburb... It was fun While it lasted...      
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimfish

Sitting in the ute watching it pissing down . Finally

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hooray

----------


## Armers

Is that a relief for the fires over there? 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## jimfish

It's apparently missed the fires on the west coast but might help with the fire in the highlands. Fair bit of lightning with it which will be a problem if we don't get enough rain.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Preparing the first batch of red gum sleepers for the missing front deck. There's another nine on the back of the truck and 15 more on order...it's going to be a hell of a thing!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is it just an illusion or is your shed wider at the top...?   :Unsure:

----------


## notvery

> Is it just an illusion or is your shed wider at the top...?

  smaller slab.... saves cash. 
The peaks and troughs in the corro seem to be in order unless SBD has done a very sneaky compression job to fan out the corro just purely and simply to confuse yourself PG..which is possible im sure. 
Im guessing those boards shouldn't cup too easily...

----------


## OBBob

> ... 
> Im guessing those boards shouldn't cup too easily...

  
If they do they'll take the subfloor and foundations with them ...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Is it just an illusion or is your shed wider at the top...?

  An illusion resulting from the wide angle lens on the photo taking device

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Right 
So you weren't trying to build your own Ettamogah Pub then?   :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> If they do they'll take the subfloor and foundations with them ...

  No the won't!!  The batten screws snap before that happens...though we've only ever had one sleeper do enough moving to do that. 
Due to the use of C100/15 purlins as a subfloor this time...we'll probably use round head bolts to tie them down rather than batten screws.  
To my knowledge, there's no metal screws long enough and with a recessed head to use in this job...could use roofing teks but would have to recess every hole with a spade bit. Hmmmm...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Giving the patio a much needed clean.  
of course it looks worse in that pic as it's wet, but it needed doing.   
The only thing with cleaning crappy grey concrete is that even when it's clean it still looks like crappy grey concrete but at least you know it's *clean* crappy grey concrete... 
*sigh*   
mm yea.     :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

Concrete is good hey PG....._no weed_s :Wink 1:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Concrete is good hey PG....._no weed_s

  
Hehe is this about the pavers by the house again? 
Tell ya what, that was a "temporary" job, done about 7 years ago, in about an hour. 
That area was always damp and muddy when it rained as the downpipe came straigt on to the ground and we walk through there a lot.  
They're actually laid on builder's mix, which was just dumped straight on the mud, compacted and a bit of crusher dust screeded on top and threw the pavers down. 
Then I realised I had no builders mix left so the edging is just cement powder and crusherdust and a bit of sand haha.  
Still good so it can stay for now. 
Might go over the weeds one day soon though    :Rolleyes:     
I usually just trim them with the whippersnipper  
The weeds also thrive there as it's where we hose the dogs off after we've been to the beach.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> ... done about 7 years ago ...

  
Well it's out of warranty now at least. Whats sort of time-frame do you move into 'permanent' mode?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well unless a massive sinkhole opens up they will stay as is until we extend the patio.
Whenever that may be....the bank keeps saying NO    :Sigh:

----------


## ringtail

Sitting back, sweating. Waiting for stormageddon to start.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow, just checked the radar.
Seems it's raining from Cairns to just north of here and from just south of here to the bottom of Tassie. 
so unfair  :Frown:

----------


## jimfish

Had a storm through with lots of lightning, we still have power but it's not enough to run anything. Lights are dim , no water pump so no water. Looks like I might have to empty the beer fridge before it all gets warm !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm having a cold beer looking at my clean crappy grey concrete

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Had a storm through with lots of lightning, we still have power but it's not enough to run anything. Lights are dim , no water pump so no water. Looks like I might have to empty the beer fridge before it all gets warm !

  oh god yes get in to that beer quicksmart!!!   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmmm 
The wind is picking up......might get something

----------


## phild01

We had big thuderstorm through here earlier, lots of water.

----------


## jimfish

righto turn it off now the Tanks full

----------


## ringtail

Got SFA in Brisbane today after 4 days of total hype from media and social media. Farm is getting some good rain though. Pushing 50 mm now. Only 100km away from Brisbane.

----------


## Marc

I am way past wet weather, want to get that imbecile at $180,000 a year that told us rain was going to be a thing of the past and that we need a desal plant. 
Don't those people ever face to the damage they create? Remember when he was pushing to spray chemicals in the atmosphere to reflect sun light?

----------


## jimfish

Wondering what to do today ? No shed time as powers off.

----------


## Marc

How about Jim fish?

----------


## notvery

Missed the first day of the local show yesterday damn work! so head down today and watch some wood chopping and animals being cute/intelligent before having to take out a new mortgage to let the kid onto some rides...maybe just stuff him full of fairyfloss and watch him run around like a loony thinking he is on rides😂

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Need to have another big cleanout and reorganisation session of the shed...
Gotta find a better spot for the plasma cutter...no good on the floor.....but I already knew that.

----------


## jimfish

> How about Jim fish?

  Rivers too dirty to fish, might tie some flies !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just back from the beach

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Gaah:  so many flies around at the moment. 
And little fruit flies too....everywhere, even where there's no fruit  :Unsure:  
Just spent an hour cleaning the kitchen, putting everything away, wiping everything as the place was just buzzing with the little buggers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Shed cleanout 
Again   :Rolleyes:

----------


## phild01

You can wonder how it took a vast amount of research, development and money over a century or more, just to end up like that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Funny thing is most of this stuff was salvaged from scrapyards etc and had already been thrown out once. 
I usually go through the circuitboards and pull a few useful bits off like diodes, capacitors, fuses, trimpots etc, as well as volume knobs, on/off switches, input sockets etc, maybe a few LEDs which might come in handy. 
As well as keep the tin from amp cases. 
So I'm re-recycling a lot of it   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

That large heat sink is worth keeping if you want to experiment with 10-50W LED chip-on-board modules.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That large heat sink is worth keeping if you want to experiment with 10-50W LED chip-on-board modules.

  
I've already pulled that out of the bin hehe. 
Even if it doesn't gets used as a heatsink it's worth keeping because "it looks cool"    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gah, so hot here.  
Only get about ten minutes in the shed then off to sit under the fan for a bit and cool down.
Pulling everything out and chucking stuff in the bin is easy. 
Trying to decide where what's left should go is the tricky bit.
Always seem to think that THIS TIME it'll work and everything will be in the right place.  
Yeah 
If only   :Rolleyes:

----------


## commodorenut

Rain put a stop to my day. 
It's a well known problem with FG Falcons (and some earlier ones) that the, err, heavier amongst us stress the barely adequate mounting points on the driver's seat base frames, causing the pressed sheetmetal to crack. 
So I was all set to pull mine out, and weld it all up - adding some strategic strengthening plates. 
Then I found an ad online for a guy who'd removed some seats from a near new car to upgrade to leather.  He'd had them in storage.   Swiftly bought them, slipped the back one in place (slightly different to my originals, so I'm changing them all to match) and just about to do the fronts when the heaven's opened.... 
Th grass is a foot tall and it's been too damn wet every day to mow it!  Just give us 1 day without any rain so it can dry out enough so the mower doesn't get bogged....!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Still sweating away in the shed.
Making progress though.  
The wheelbarrow is overflowing with scrapped electronics gear and the wheelie bin is also chockers.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Giving the patio a much needed clean.  
> of course it looks worse in that pic as it's wet, but it needed doing.   
> The only thing with cleaning crappy grey concrete is that even when it's clean it still looks like crappy grey concrete but at least you know it's *clean* crappy grey concrete... 
> *sigh*   
> mm yea.

  Why didn't you clean the concrete instead of using the Russian fellow yaputyaleftlegin

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Why didn't you clean the concrete instead of using the Russian fellow yaputyaleftlegin

  Well, it was either him or the guy with three testicles, Whodyanikabolokov.     
I think I made the right choice.   :Zing:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sitting under the fan.
drinking beer

----------


## ringtail

Still 35 here 
made up a batch of home brew decking oil 
pale boiled linseed 20 ml
parrafin oil 200 ml
pure gum turps 150 ml
diesel  300 ml 
Went on really well. Also overcoated the test boards I did the other day which used more linseed oil and no parrafin oil.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Doing stuff? 
bugger that

----------


## phild01

> Still 35 here 
> made up a batch of home brew decking oil 
> pale boiled linseed 20 ml
> parrafin oil 200 ml
> pure gum turps 150 ml
> diesel  300 ml 
> Went on really well. Also overcoated the test boards I did the other day which used more linseed oil and no parrafin oil.

  Interesting, any chance that the boards will go black with concoctions like this? 
Currently seeing how Intergrain Ultra deck goes.  Tried it a year ago on my letterboxback and it still looks like I did it yesterday.  Just sanded the oiled merbau rail and put some UD on that this week...see how it goes on a flat surface after 1 year. 
ps I know ... glad wrap!

----------


## Marc

That sounds like a good recipie. Personally I would try another one to compare with this, using no linseed oil at all and some tentative amount of pine tar for colour and wood preservation.
Another fat you can experiment with is Palm Stearine. It's the solid part of Palm Oil and has a bit of red colour in it.

----------


## ringtail

Maybe rub some lard in as well  :Biggrin:  . It may (more than likely) go black but that's good for UV  :Tongue:  . I'm much more interested in preservation longevity rather than aesthetics with the pool deck. I know that no product other than paint will give the lasting aesthetics so think of this as a preservative prior to eventual priming and painting. However, if it works it's a damn sight cheaper than cutek. 1lt of paraffin oil and 1 lt of pure gum turps cost me $22 all up. The diesel cost varies but even at $1.50 lt it's cheap as chips. The brew has all that's needed for preservation and water repellence so we shall see. No doubt more bits could be added like the pine tar/lard/ blubber/ 1/4 pounder with cheese  etc...

----------


## Marc

Ha ha ... no no, Palm stearin is nothing like lard, it's part of what is used for biodiesel. Well lard can be used for biodiesel too but don't tell the greenies that, they get a coronary.
And Pine tar is wood preservative ...

----------


## ringtail

Maybe mince up  a greenie and add to the brew. Sure to add some degree of repellence  :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

> Maybe rub some lard in as well  . It may (more than likely) go black but that's good for UV  . I'm much more interested in preservation longevity rather than aesthetics with the pool deck. I know that no product other than paint will give the lasting aesthetics so think of this as a preservative prior to eventual priming and painting. However, if it works it's a damn sight cheaper than cutek. 1lt of paraffin oil and 1 lt of pure gum turps cost me $22 all up. The diesel cost varies but even at $1.50 lt it's cheap as chips. The brew has all that's needed for preservation and water repellence so we shall see. No doubt more bits could be added like the pine tar/lard/ blubber/ 1/4 pounder with cheese  etc...

  Rip up the boards put down some durafloor and tile it. Job done

----------


## SilentButDeadly

How about some big River Red Gum sleepers covered in Intergrain natural decking oil (at only double the cost of Ringtail's home brew)?

----------


## ringtail

> Rip up the boards put down some durafloor and tile it. Job done

  Tiles ?!!! Really? People who do that should be shot

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Tiles ?!!! Really? People who do that should be shot

  I've got some left over tiles from an abandoned decking idea...

----------


## ringtail

Intergrain 10L Natural Exterior Nature's Timber Oil | Bunnings Warehouse 
double the cost eh ? I work my brew out to $6.71 per lt.

----------


## ringtail

> I've got some left over tiles from an abandoned decking idea...

  Abandoned idea. Good, you don't get shot  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Intergrain 10L Natural Exterior Nature's Timber Oil | Bunnings Warehouse 
> double the cost eh ? I work my brew out to $6.71 per lt.

  You forgot to allow ten bucks for the tin! 
Besides it wasn't that much the last time I bought a bucket...still...it's good gear.  
The boss would give me a right caning if I tried to coat her timber in a mix that smelled of diesel...even this citrus flavoured stuff has her reaching for the carbon filter cartridge!

----------


## ringtail

Oddly enough, it doesn't smell of diesel at all. The pure gum turps has such a strong but pleasant smell the first thing the wife said was that it smells nice.

----------


## Marc

What's wrong with diesel smell? It's aromatic!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

True. I smell of diesel not infrequently.  Perhaps I should use gum turps to mask the odour?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

35 degrees and 96% humidity again today and no shade on the job.
Life's a beach. :Gaah:  :Angryfire:  :Yikes:

----------


## ringtail

Yep. A sticky wicket for sure. Trying to get the pool deck coated before the mythical rain arrives

----------


## Marc

> True. I smell of diesel not infrequently.  Perhaps I should use gum turps to mask the odour?

   Tea tree oil will do it nicely.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 35 degrees and 96% humidity again today and no shade on the job.
> Life's a beach.

  where are you Oldsaltoz?

----------


## ringtail

> Tea tree oil will do it nicely.

  Lets whack that in a bottle a sell it at Bumrings. "Man smell" 50/50 pure gum turps/tea tree oil

----------


## David.Elliott

I bought one of these at a cabinet maker liquidation auction..  Orbital Sander and Polisher - Gem Industries, Polish, Wax, Orbital Polishers, Marble, Granite 
All of a sudden makes getting a great finish on my benchtops quite a bit easier.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Yep. A sticky wicket for sure. Trying to get the pool deck coated before the mythical rain arrives

  What mythical rain was that? we had so called shower overnight and all I had was condensate on the gauge this morning? 
another 35c plus day today.  :Mad:  :Eek:  :No:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> where are you Oldsaltoz?

  Look to the left, should be displayed.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Getting there. Have demised another battery in the process...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Look to the left, should be displayed.

  
Yes but where in QLD......

----------


## ringtail

> What mythical rain was that? we had so called shower overnight and all I had was condensate on the gauge this morning? 
> another 35c plus day today.

  The mythical rain that a: was meant to happen but as usual was stolen by the sunshine coast and b: the rain was indeed mythical, like unicorns  :Biggrin: . Although I did get 5 or 6 drops on the decking oil.  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

> Yes but where in QLD......

  Goldy I'm betting. Somewhere near water and boats

----------


## ringtail

> Getting there. Have demised another battery in the process...

  Looking good SBD. Be interesting to see how the surface holds up. I used 200x75 spotty sleepers for a boardwalk once. Full exposure. The surface turned bloody awful with a year even after lots of cutek.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> cutek

  Sssshhhhh! 
You'll wake Marc!  :Slap:     :Rofl:

----------


## ringtail

Cutek  Cutek Cutek

----------


## goldie1

> Tiles ?!!! Really? People who do that should be shot

  Better clean the shotty mate this is the back part of my extension and yes thats  
a stack of tiles  :Smilie:  
No more refinishing exterior timber for me

----------


## Marc

Cutek ... good for the cuticle ... oh yeaa

----------


## ringtail

> The mythical rain that a: was meant to happen but as usual was stolen by the sunshine coast and b: the rain was indeed mythical, like unicorns . Although I did get 5 or 6 drops on the decking oil.

  
Unicorns are real. Just got 22 ml in a brief storm

----------


## phild01

> Better clean the shotty mate this is the back part of my extension and yes thats  
> a stack of tiles  
> No more refinishing exterior timber for me

   Resigned myself to this as well,  are you applying a waterproofing membrane or just tiling as is?

----------


## ringtail

> Better clean the shotty mate this is the back part of my extension and yes thats  
> a stack of tiles  
> No more refinishing exterior timber for me

  
A bit out of range Goldie  :Tongue: . Should look good though if that's your thing. Just waterproof the bollocks out if it. What sort of fall did you put on it ?

----------


## ringtail

Are they those tiny little southern concrete stumps I keep hearing about ? Wow. They are little compared to the man sized ones we use up here.  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

> Are they those tiny little southern concrete stumps I keep hearing about ? Wow. They are little compared to the man sized ones we use up here.

  What size are yours? Um... stumps I  mean.

----------


## ringtail

anywhere between 200 and 250 square  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjBPPER2Z5I 
This is actually my brothers house being restumped before extensive extensions were done. All of this was before he bought it though. A bit freaky what turns up with a google search

----------


## r3nov8or

I normally make sure there's at least some concrete on every side  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Be buggered if I'd trust those southern stumps. Just too small for my liking. Probably fit for purpose down there though

----------


## r3nov8or

> Be buggered if I'd trust those southern stumps. Just too small for my liking. Probably fit for purpose down there though

  If they weren't absolutely OK they wouldn't continue to be used so prolifically. Cheaper, easier to handle, fit for purpose here.

----------


## OBBob

> Be buggered if I'd trust those southern stumps. Just too small for my liking. Probably fit for purpose down there though

  
Interesting. I like to remind myself that prior to concrete stumps (with 300mm+ deep of concrete at the base of a 400mm diameter hole) these houses used to sit on a bit of redgum with a plate of redgum at the bottom of the hole ... and it was fine for at least 100 years. The other thing is ... stumps are for vertical load, lateral load is entirely different and then you have various bracing requirements. Your clip looks like they have been upgraded to take some lateral load as well, especially with the holes entirely filled with concrete ... probably due to the location (as you said).

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Interesting. I like to remind myself that prior to concrete stumps (with 300mm+ deep of concrete at the base of a 400mm diameter hole) these houses used to sit on a bit of redgum with a plate of redgum at the bottom of the hole ... and it was fine for at least 100 years.

  What do you mean used to? Mine still does!  In fact I put more in the ground last week for the new deck.  
Most of the original stumps from the first decades of last century are still in place too though a half a dozen of them (quartered black box log) are at end of days. They are only in the ground 300 to 400 mm...none of this 800mm stuff we have now!

----------


## OBBob

> What do you mean used to? Mine still does!  In fact I put more in the ground last week for the new deck.  
> Most of the original stumps from the first decades of last century are still in place too though a half a dozen of them (quartered black box log) are at end of days. They are only in the ground 300 to 400 mm...none of this 800mm stuff we have now!

  
Amazing really ... you're right, after all that time it's often only one or two timber ones that have succumbed.

----------


## ringtail

> Interesting. I like to remind myself that prior to concrete stumps (with 300mm+ deep of concrete at the base of a 400mm diameter hole) these houses used to sit on a bit of redgum with a plate of redgum at the bottom of the hole ... and it was fine for at least 100 years. The other thing is ... stumps are for vertical load, lateral load is entirely different and then you have various bracing requirements. Your clip looks like they have been upgraded to take some lateral load as well, especially with the holes entirely filled with concrete ... probably due to the location (as you said).

  Nope, not upgraded at all. This is how big they have always been up here. The modern ones come with hole through them to attach a cranked tie down rod whereas the old ones had a bolt cast into them with some thread protruding to attach a cranked tie down rod.

----------


## OBBob

> Nope, not upgraded at all. This is how big they have always been up here. The modern ones come with hole through them to attach a cranked tie down rod whereas the old ones had a bolt cast into them with some thread protruding to attach a cranked tie down rod.

  Yep, sorry I meant perhaps they have always been like that up there because wind loading is more of an issue?

----------


## ringtail

> Amazing really ... you're right, after all that time it's often only one or two timber ones that have succumbed.

  Heaps of houses here still on timber stumps. Again, they are massive compared to down south. Average diameter would be 250-300 mm and they are in the ground ( depending on location and soil type) at least 1200. Some 3 mt. A lot of people are installing new timber stumps too in order to keep things "real"

----------


## ringtail

> Yep, sorry I meant perhaps they have always been like that up there because wind loading is more of an issue?

  Of course, most concrete stumps were post war. Pre war houses are nearly 100% timber stumps. Well, the ones that haven't been raped and ruined that is.

----------


## Moondog55

600 out of the ground and 600 in on a 400mm diameter pad is pretty secure on a 100*100 concrete stump

----------


## OBBob

> 600 out of the ground and 600 in on a 400mm diameter pad is pretty secure on a 100*100 concrete stump

  
Yes but Ringtail probably has his lathe set up in his loungroom with his Landcruiser parked next to it.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> anywhere between 200 and 250 square  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjBPPER2Z5I 
> This is actually my brothers house being restumped before extensive extensions were done. All of this was before he bought it though. A bit freaky what turns up with a google search

     

> I normally make sure there's at least some concrete on every side

   
Haha  
That's the REAL reason he's concreting all the way to the top and mushrooming it. 
So you can't tell how off-center the stumps are in the holes!!!   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

> Yes but Ringtail probably has his lathe set up in his loungroom with his Landcruiser parked next to it.

  Nah. Lathe is downstairs and I wouldn't own a cruiser if you paid me.

----------


## ringtail

> Haha  
> That's the REAL reason he's concreting all the way to the top and mushrooming it. 
> So you can't tell how off-center the stumps are in the holes!!!

  I suspect you might be correct  :Biggrin: 
The house is huge now. It was extended out in all directions and had a second story added to half of it. I've crawled underneath it to do some work and those post holes are massive. My brother bought it after all the work had been done. Nice  house but needs way more land now.

----------


## goldie1

> Be buggered if I'd trust those southern stumps. Just too small for my liking. Probably fit for purpose down there though

  You only have those big stumps to keep above the flood level. 
The old front part of the house was on red gum built 1936 still ok except where the bathroom 
 and downpipes were leaking

----------


## goldie1

> Resigned myself to this as well,  are you applying a waterproofing membrane or just tiling as is?

  Yes will be waterproofed. I am trying to keep the maintenance to a minimum. Used cement weather boards 
as well

----------


## goldie1

> A bit out of range Goldie . Should look good though if that's your thing. Just waterproof the bollocks out if it. What sort of fall did you put on it ?

  Yeah will be well waterproofed. Fall is about 30mm over 3200 . Probably not enough for your  
downpours but ok here

----------


## phild01

Interested in what you choose to waterproof it with if you know already.  I need to do mine again, the deck gets full sun and hot.

----------


## goldie1

> Interested in what you choose to waterproof it with if you know already.  I need to do mine again, the deck gets full sun and hot.

   Havn't looked at it yet  as I'm trying to get the inside finished . Will need to do some research mine gets  
western sun

----------


## ringtail

> Yeah will be well waterproofed. Fall is about 30mm over 3200 . Probably not enough for your  
> downpours but ok here

  Nah 30 mm would do it no worries. Not like you'll be out there in the weather anyway. I'd pay particular attention to the outer edge and make sure there is a really good drip moulding. You don't want water wicking back in. And yep, stump size here would be definitely have to accommodate flooding.

----------


## goldie1

> Nah 30 mm would do it no worries. Not like you'll be out there in the weather anyway. I'd pay particular attention to the outer edge and make sure there is a really good drip moulding. You don't want water wicking back in. And yep, stump size here would be definitely have to accommodate flooding.

  Yeah was looking  at getting some T shaped aluminium doing the tile edge and drip mould in one

----------


## phild01

> Yeah was looking  at getting some T shaped aluminium doing the tile edge and drip mould in one

  You could silicone a 40x20 and a 16/20x20 together to get a good T. 
Also, working out my balustrade height and interested in your tile thickness.  I'm yet to buy my tiles.

----------


## goldie1

> You could silicone a 40x20 and a 16/20x20 together to get a good T. 
> Also, working out my balustrade height and interested in your tile thickness.  I'm yet to buy my tiles.

  Cheers Phil tiles are 15mm terracotta for no other reason then I got a good deal on them from 
some one who bought them for a job that didn't happen

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I always think this stuff looks fabulous...

----------


## OBBob

Zoom out! Looks great.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Zoom out! Looks great.

  Patience...it isn't finished.  
Well the frame is but because that hasn't eaten an ankle yet...I can't cover it.  That and the rest of the sleepers won't be here until next week...

----------


## ringtail

> I always think this stuff looks fabulous...

  Big "n" Chunky - just the way I like my....timber  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My rain gauge is almost full  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What is this 'rain' you speak of?

----------


## ringtail

Sarina has had 350 mm localised falls and 250 everywhere else. So they reckon. 
Got ya aquaman costume on I hope PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More rain on the way   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Is the floodway behind you flowing ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Probably
Dunno
It's dark   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Currently we are sitting on the deck over at Straddy having a beer and watching the ocean. First day of holidays.

----------


## notvery

> I always think this stuff looks fabulous...

  would look better if you clocked them bolts...(is that the right term for bolts?) them ones are out at least 3 degrees.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> would look better if you clocked them bolts...(is that the right term for bolts?) them ones are out at least 3 degrees.

  Perhaps   :Tongue:  but they ain't bolts. They are Buildex Metal-teks! Hard to clock...I was most impressed I got a pair! 
Besides, to which frame of reference should I clock them to?

----------


## notvery

ok well the hex headed things......should clearly be clocked on a north and south plain... or paralleled with the equator if you prefer... or showing maximum extrusion on the east west bias... i guess it doesnt matter so long as they are the same... lets say set the clocking to 3:45 QLD time??? 
im starting to wish i had never heard of this clocking thingo... every time i look at a set of screws (or now Buildex Metal-Teks) i now check they are in line and clocked... they never are ...really who give a damn... 
must remember to never post a picture with anything that contains straight lines or screws.... 
Ps im writing a report for work... i needed something better to do.. something that didnt make me want to poke my eyes out with a Buildex Metal-Tek... once again this forum provided the perfect distraction to work

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

That's why one uses the razordeck decking screws from scrooz. Torx drive, auto clocking  :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's why one uses the razordeck decking screws from scrooz. Torx drive, auto clocking

  I would have but for the metal joists they won't attach to! 
I've doubly stuffed the clocking bit because the older part of the deck this bit joins to is held down with batten screws... 
Maybe I should give up and just tile it?

----------


## Marc

Wondering about my power bill. The hot water reading on off peak 1 is $60 for the usage yet it has $70 charge for the privilege of being connected plus some other random charge. This is on a normal hot water storage tank. The one that is on solar is the same minus $50. Now there is an incentive to go solar ... NOT.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I've doubly stuffed the clocking bit because the older part of the deck this bit joins to is held down with batten screws...

  Oh lordy!  :No:  
*faints*

----------


## ringtail

> Maybe I should give up and just tile it?

  You know what comes next :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

*Flying penis slaps-down NZ MP Steven Joyce in Trans Pacific Partnership protest    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OQ2h7wpTF0  *

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well there's something you don't see every day

----------


## Marc

https://www.facebook.com/45116555838...8093831694812/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://www.facebook.com/45116555838...8093831694812/

   :Rofl:  
The grunting at the end is gold.
What were they thinking! 
Silly old codgers   :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

> Well there's something you don't see every day

  Lucky the rest of the body was not atached

----------


## METRIX

> The grunting at the end is gold.
> What were they thinking! 
> Silly old codgers

  Well, that was bound to happen from the start, HA HA HA HA HA

----------


## phild01

> The grunting at the end is gold.
> What were they thinking! 
> Silly old codgers

  +1  :Laughing1:

----------


## METRIX

Today, moving old kitchen to new kitchen. 
Although the new one is not completely finished, it has running water / drainage, working gas cooktop and oven, electricity, benchtop just minus final floor covering and doors.
Can't wait for these want to rip the old one out so it can be converted into a bedroom.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a tidyup of the work bench...don't feel inspired to do anything though.....looked at a couple of half finished projects, thought about starting something new......meh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Picked up some sweet old toolboxes. 
They will be converted to boomboxes and put up for sale at the markets.     
"Rota" brand apparently.
Lots of nice patina and scruffiness about them.    
A bargain at $30 for the two boxes and a pair of little bookshelf speakers    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I like the last one on the left holding to the other guy's cane and then jumping up and down on the end that sits on the ground.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Picked up some sweet old toolboxes. 
> They will be converted to boomboxes and put up for sale at the markets.

  See if you can fit a vintage car radio and power it off a battery drill battery...instant job site radio.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looking at 2.1 computer speaker systems. 
Cheap, easy and "good enough"

----------


## ringtail

Went for a swim, ate some jatz & dip, couple of beers. About to have dinner and a few more beers.

----------


## METRIX

> Went for a swim, ate some jatz & dip, couple of beers. About to have dinner and a few more beers.

  Well, we are quite Posh, Jatz and Dip, was the dip Artichoke and Spinach, or possibly some yoghurt dill and walnut with caramelised onion  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Finally today was able to have a double bowl sink in the kitchen again, after months of single bowl, I don't know who in their right mind would install a single bowl sink in a kitchen, it's a right pain in the behind. 
Cooking first meal in the new kitchen, yellow split pea Dahl and rice, YUM.

----------


## ringtail

Spinach and Feta. Got about 6 different ones to get through. Standard post swim arvo beer snack. I call it the 14 days of holiday dip.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Finally today was able to have a double bowl sink in the kitchen again, after months of single bowl, I don't know who in their right mind would install a single bowl sink in a kitchen, it's a right pain in the behind. 
> Cooking first meal in the new kitchen, yellow split pea Dahl and rice, YUM.

  Should have been a great big stonking steak Metrix.

----------


## METRIX

> Should have been a great big stonking steak Metrix.

  MMMMM, only reason it was dahl, there was nothing else in the cupboards,  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Also forgot what a pleasure it is to have a kitchen tap that can deliver more than 1 litre an hour, and a sink than can drain more than 1 litre an hour, I don;t know how the previous people put up with this shyt kitchen. 
I am curious as to why the water flow was soooooo slowwwww, and why it drained sooo slowwww, It's not the tap or the flexible hoses as I changed these straight away, gotta be a bad kink or similar in the supply pipe, the hot is fine just the cold.
Also the drain it's not the S Trap as it perfectly clear, but I know there is a 50mm pipe running flat on the floor under the carcasses for about 3m, perhaps this has something to do with it. 
Anyway stay tuned when I get around to ripping it out, will let you know what I find.

----------


## ringtail

Sweet.

----------


## Marc

> Finally today was able to have a double bowl sink in the kitchen again, after months of single bowl, I don't know who in their right mind would install a single bowl sink in a kitchen, it's a right pain in the behind. 
> Cooking first meal in the new kitchen, yellow split pea Dahl and rice, YUM.

  I am sure there are many ways to improve on an old kitchen, however the double bowl is probably not one of them. I installed a new kitchen some time ago ... well actually built a new kitchen the old one was not a real kitchen, so anyway, I also installed the double bowl the rigour, only to realise soon enough that they were too small and too shallow if you want to do anything more than cooking for two. 
Soo ... out went the double bowl and in came a large, deep single bowl with a large and high mixer that allows to put a large pot under it.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Nup ... I like the double bowl, you need somewhere to rinse. Anyway ... we managed to find one with a large deep bowl and a small rinsing bowl. Perfect.

----------


## METRIX

> Nup ... I like the double bowl, you need somewhere to rinse. Anyway ... we managed to find one with a large deep bowl and a small rinsing bowl. Perfect.

  Yep double all the way, this one has 2 large deep bowls, the old one was 1 shallow bowl.
I don't like the idea of not rinsing the dirty water / bubbles of anything you have cleaned, the jury is out if the dried detergent is a cause if bowel cancer, not proved yet but long term studies are under way, but the suspicions are there. 
 The biggest pot we have is a 280mm x 160mm if fits easily in both bowls, that's a big pot, and look it's in Phils favourite shape  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's the go.  
Well....the rain seems to have moved on for now, and the wind is picking up.
Was gonna go a garden tidy today but I think it's gonna be a bit too soggy...  :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

> Yep double all the way, this one has 2 large deep bowls, the old one was 1 shallow bowl.
> I don't like the idea of not rinsing the dirty water / bubbles of anything you have cleaned, the jury is out if the dried detergent is a cause if bowel cancer, not proved yet but long term studies are under way, but the suspicions are there. 
>  The biggest pot we have is a 280mm x 160mm if fits easily in both bowls, that's a big pot, and look it's in Phils favourite shape

  Yes, that is a nice bowl ... (do we call something that is square still a bowl?) anyway. The one I installed after some searching is the size of those two bowls together and probably 100mm deeper and the tap is about 3 times higher. Not for everyone I suppose but I like room to move like in a commercial kitchen. As for rinsing, I haven't cleaned a dish by hand for a long time and before washing veggies, a quick go over the bowl with a brush is no big deal. 
But fortunately we are all different. Adds to the variety and keeps bowl manufacturers in business  :Smilie: 
PS
Bowel cancer ... stop eating meat. If not possible for social reasons, eat once a week. Stop all processed meat.

----------


## OBBob

> ... The one I installed after some searching is the size of those two bowls together and probably 100mm deeper  ...

  
Commonly known as a laundry tub.  :Smilie:  LOL ... it is nice to have room to splash around!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The one I installed after some searching is the size of those two bowls together and probably 100mm deeper and the tap is about 3 times higher.

    

> I haven't cleaned a dish by hand for a long time.

  So....if your sink is that gigantic and you never use it, how big is your dishwasher?  :Shock:

----------


## phild01

> and look it's in Phils favourite shape

  About the only round thing I do not like is a round sink. 
....and I too prefer more than 1 bowl.  As have said elsewhere, for my limited granny space, I got the biggest and deepest bowl I could find that also included a reasonable rinsing bowl.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, not as deep as the laundry tub but certainly deeper than domestic bowls. 
Dish washing is not the only function of the kitchen bowl. Wash your hair, your feet, you name it  ...  :Smilie: 
Dish washer is never big enough

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Dish washing is not the only function of the kitchen bowl. Wash your hair, your feet, you name it  ...

    :Unsure:  .....sure.....

----------


## Marc

Wash the dog?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wash the dog?

  
Hmm...my dogs are a bit too big to fit in the kitchen sink....and it would be quite a struggle to get them up there in the first place. 
picturing it now  :Rofl5:  
No we usually wash them with the garden hose.
On the very very rare occasion, in winter they MAY get a warm wash in the shower but that's always a right circus as well.. 
trying to dry them off and then quickly shoo them outside so they don't run around and shake water everywhere in the house while skidding around on the hardwood floors hahaha. 
Quite funny to watch though

----------


## ringtail

Our kitchen bench is out of a commercial kitchen and has a 400 x 400x 400 sink with a tall matson mixer. I really like it but it is huge. One could easily bath a baby or small dog in it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

_Well this is a bit ruff..... _

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....no idea how I ended up here...and why I watched the whole thing.....

----------


## r3nov8or

As seen here, just eat the whole lot  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGTkHHNMIEw

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> As seen here, just eat the whole lot  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGTkHHNMIEw

  Yeh haha that was a bit odd.
Made the news all over the world though.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Been servicing the thicknesser.  
Tis a bit of a mongrel of a thing being a 15" overhead cutter with an adjustable table.   
The magnetic knife setting jigs (I have two sets now) don't work due to the extra metalwork under the hood for chip collection getting in the way so blade setting is old school.  
Plus the gearbox bolts loosened off so it seeped half its load of gearbox oil over the workshop floor.  Just tightening them up involved mechanical surgery! 
Still a great machine for planing red gum....

----------


## OBBob

> Been servicing the thicknesser.  
> Tis a bit of a mongrel of a thing being a 15" overhead cutter with an adjustable table.   
> The magnetic knife setting jigs (I have two sets now) don't work due to the extra metalwork under the hood for chip collection getting in the way so blade setting is old school.  
> Plus the gearbox bolts loosened off so it seeped half its load of gearbox oil over the workshop floor.  Just tightening them up involved mechanical surgery! 
> Still a great machine for planing red gum....

  Yep, those spiral head versions are tempting. ☺

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They are until you get the quote...

----------


## David.Elliott

> but I know there is a 50mm pipe running flat on the floor under the carcasses for about 3m, perhaps this has something to do with it.

  
Ours wasn't quite flat on the floor, it was about the same length, but it did have fall equivalent to the height of the kickboards, and it did have three elbows in it....two to follow the cupboards and one to go out the wall... 
We always wondered why the dishwasher smelled bad, so we got rid of it.  
When I pulled out the old kitchen lets just say that pipe was NOT placed into the reuse pile

----------


## METRIX

> Ours wasn't quite flat on the floor, it was about the same length, but it did have fall equivalent to the height of the kickboards, and it did have three elbows in it....two to follow the cupboards and one to go out the wall... 
> We always wondered why the dishwasher smelled bad, so we got rid of it.  
> When I pulled out the old kitchen lets just say that pipe was NOT placed into the reuse pile

  I'm expecting this one to be chocked full of crap, so I might tape a hose on the inlet and run it full bore to try and clean it out before finding nasty surprises inside it (my plumber has basically guarantee it will be full of crud.
If I find nasty stuff in there I will be posting pics of it on here  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Our old kitchen waste was made up of PVC offcuts lying on the ground and many were joined with mortar. Total length was 8 metres with one elbow...it was just awful

----------


## OBBob

Just wandered past a new build in the area ... last week it had a fully complete and surfaced concrete driveway, now it's gone. Some contractor had a bad day yesterday. I wonder what was wrong with it ... it's a modern place and the surface was sort of black and sparkly ... looked pretty good actually.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just wandered past a new build in the area ... last week it had a fully complete and surfaced concrete driveway, now it's gone. Some contractor had a bad day yesterday. I wonder what was wrong with it ... it's a modern place and the surface was sort of black and sparkly ... looked pretty good actually.

  That sounds odd.
Lots of money down the drain there...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been running around trying to find some thin formply.....
Can't seem to get anything thinner than 12mm....that can't be right. 
I'm sure I had some that was closer to 7mm a while back  :Unsure:

----------


## David.Elliott

> Just wandered past a new build in the area ... last week it had a fully complete and surfaced concrete driveway, now it's gone. Some contractor had a bad day yesterday. I wonder what was wrong with it ... it's a modern place and the surface was sort of black and sparkly ... looked pretty good actually.

  Have heard this in the past...
"Apparently" a well to do person had an expensive feature driveway done and then refused to pay citing some spurious crap about not being up to standard and wanted a sizable discount. 
Probably not enough sparkly bits per m2 or crap like that. 
All a suspected ploy to pay less.  Thought he had the grano over a barrel. Wrong! 
The grano got a demo contractor and machinery in early the next day when the clients cars were in the garage and ripped it all up and took it all away, leaving the site as good or better than when he started.

----------


## OBBob

Bahahahaha ... well this place is unfinished and unoccupied, so slightly different situation. I'm thinking someone wasn't happy with something though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just went for another drive chasing the elusive thin formply and still no luck...  
One of the places were restocking their shelves though and I scored a stack of boxes    :Biggrin:     
Mmm or three stacks depending how you look at it.    :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Damn you ... that exactly what I need for small parts storage.  
what are you 'forming'?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not forming anything, I need it for lining some toolboxes I'm going to turn in to boomboxes and sell.
Prefer the formply as it looks better and splinters less when cutting. 
Might have to use the normal stuff it seems...  
But I'm SURE I had some thinner black coated ply before......maybe 9mm... 
Hmm

----------


## OBBob

> Not forming anything, I need it for lining some toolboxes I'm going to turn in to boomboxes and sell.
> Prefer the formply as it looks better and splinters less when cutting. 
> Might have to use the normal stuff it seems...  
> But I'm SURE I had some thinner black coated ply before......maybe 9mm... 
> Hmm

  What dimensions do you need? If it's just to look nicer can you use something like laminate flooring,which is often cheap and about 8mm thick?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What dimensions do you need?

  Well it depends on the size of the box...
It's to line the inside of the box for rigidity, as well as in some cases act as a speaker enclosure. 
Basically building a box (with compartments) inside a box.  :Smilie:      

> If it's just to look nicer can you use something like laminate flooring,which is often cheap and about 8mm thick?

   it won't be seen but I want it to look nice when they (person who buys it) opens the lid on the box.
Flooring, you say....mmmmm

----------


## OBBob

Bunnings have some basic stuff ... I think they even have some thin laminate panels that are just intended for lining stuff. Other idea is some sort of carpet or rubber lining ... or fake grass if you want to be really interesting for the Hipsters?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bunnings have some basic stuff ... I think they even have some thin laminate panels that are just intended for lining stuff. Other idea is some sort of carpet or rubber lining ... or fake grass if you want to be really interesting for the Hipsters?

  
Yeh but it's not just "lining" for the sake of lining....as I said, it's structural and for building speaker enclosures......  
.....inside toolboxes   
ok?

----------


## OBBob

ok ... misread that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And don't get me started on Bunnings..... 
It's because of them that independently owned specialist stores are disappearing.
And when you ask for something other than bog standard stuff at Bunnings they tell you to go to a specialist store.    :Gaah:

----------


## OBBob

LOL ... but you've spent the afternoon running around to a heap of specialty stores that don't have stuff. How 'bout Masters then?  :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> LOL ... but you've spent the afternoon running around to a heap of specialty stores that don't have stuff.

  haha well, in this case it seems nobody in town stocks this thin plywood I speak of     

> How 'bout Masters then?

  
Yeah well you know, they probably bloody stock it.
Will go look there tomorrow   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Down the bowlo tonight for $10 roast. Normally pretty decent but depends on the "chef"

----------


## OBBob

> haha well, in this case it seems nobody in town stocks this thin plywood I speak of      
> Yeah well you know, they probably bloody stock it.
> Will go look there tomorrow

  Ha ha ... as I was leaving work last night there was a pile next to the car park ... and bigger bits in the skip. Too thick and a little far to travel I guess.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:  I hope you grabbed some!     
Flicking through the TV channels last night there was a commercial for a local shelving/storage rack place.
They'll have all sorts of sheets..... 
Will pay them a visit later   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I picked up a bunch of 190x45 LVL some 4 and  meters long off a carport that was demolished and rebuilt. They seem sound and straight, but I cut one bit at the end of one and it's sort of fries at the edges of the cut. Is that how this stuff behaves or perhaps the glue is gone?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I went for a drive through a new area being built a while back scavenging for pine studs.
pulled up at one place where there was a bunch of offcuts and asked a lad if I could crab some. 
"Take as much as you want" he said.
Backed the ute up and started chucking them on only to get abused by two big burly blokes. 
I told them I had asked and had permission to take some.
"Who said that?" 
That bloke over there..... 
"Well it's not theirs is it! This stuff is ours!" 
So.....ok....sorry, how was I to know...he said I could.... 
"Just take what you have there on the ute and bugger off!" 
I could see them arguing in my rearview mirror as I drove off...   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> I hope you grabbed some!

  
I'm still working through the 30 sheets of chipboard I got for free a few months back. I have limited capacity to hoard ... possibly not an issue you suffer from.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Chipboard    :Puke:  
The "other" C-word!

----------


## OBBob

> Chipboard    
> The "other" C-word!

  
Yeah yeah ... it's not for anything 'nice' but it's been so useful to have around for temporary stuff. It's also going towards insulating and lining the shed, which will make it a much nicer place to be.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fair enuff then.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I picked up a bunch of 190x45 LVL some 4 and  meters long off a carport that was demolished and rebuilt. They seem sound and straight, but I cut one bit at the end of one and it's sort of fries at the edges of the cut. Is that how this stuff behaves or perhaps the glue is gone?

   You get some chip out on new stuff. A small round-over bit works well if they will be seen. "sort of fries"? got a photo?

----------


## Marc

No, at work now but if I can put it in words, it seems like the saw does not cut the stuff nice and smooth but brakes the first few layers of laminate. If you rub your hand against the chips they all come off. Inside it is OK. I am talking a hand held circular saw of dubious sharpness right...

----------


## phild01

Sounds like it might be water affected but the photo will reveal all.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a beer or six after a hot day clearing an overgrown garden.
Was ok for the most part but there was a very feral bush lemon tree with LOTS of green ants all over it, which needed severe pruning.  
Eek. 
I reckon some of the spikes were 100mm long  :Shock:  
And the green ants were all very very angry as usual.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Catching dinner

----------


## notvery

And for those of us that can only identify a fish by the type of batter it is in. ...what is it please

----------


## OBBob

Lol... this thread is becoming like Facebook.

----------


## notvery

My dinner Attachment 110910

----------


## r3nov8or

> My dinner Attachment 110910

  Link is broken for me

----------


## notvery

It's just a pic of a random schooner....beer not boat. Sigh. I was just trying to get all Facebook

----------


## phild01

> Lol... this thread is becoming like Facebook.

  Exactly what I nearly wrote :Wink 1:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Trying to put my face back on after testing the new dusty and saying to the lad...'look I can clean my beard with it!'

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> And for those of us that can only identify a fish by the type of batter it is in. ...what is it please

  That there be one of the numerous species of flathead.  I'm guessing _Platycephalus arenarius_ or the Northern Sand Flathead...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Trying to put my face back on after testing the new dusty and saying to the lad...'look I can clean my beard with it!'

    :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Dusky flathead

----------


## OBBob

> 

  
Hipster's these days ... six foot tall beard cleaner!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hipster's these days ... six foot tall beard cleaner!

  
Still wondering which end he put his beard in....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Now that my face is reinstated... I've been fitting the new C150 purlins onto the old concrete water tank to convert it to 'good wood storage'.  Have to say...I quite like Ankascrews! Never used them before...

----------


## OBBob

Wondering if Phild01 will be first in line at Aldi ...    3D printers &#039;for the home hobbyist&#039; reach consumers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## phild01

> Wondering if Phild01 will be first in line at Aldi ...    3D printers &#039;for the home hobbyist&#039; reach consumers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

  Not sure why but no not me.  3D printing really is just for fun or making up non critical items.  I know they are starting to use them medically but have to wonder about the durability of printed components.

----------


## OBBob

You are usually hot on the Aldi tools.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> You are usually hot on the Aldi tools.

  No, just the occasional thing that looks worthwhile.  Didn't touch their battery tools, their earmuffs are good and dust protectors were good value too. 
My DeWalt radial arm saw needs a new plastic part that I apparently can't buy, so the printer might be handy for that - $500 plastic part :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

3D printing is awesome.
It really is science fiction stuff.   
I can see lots of uses for hobbyists making plugs for molds etc.
It's not really for wear and tear purposes as such. 
Not the cheaper, consumer grade ones anyway.   
But yeh, a lot of people will buy one, watch it take two days to make a replica of a miniature Eiffel tower keyring, run out of "print stock" and probably never use it again.
It is a very slow process   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching the grass get shorter  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## METRIX

> 3D printing is awesome.
> It really is science fiction stuff.

  They are awesome, but can be used for bad stuff,   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJyf1IrHtcE 
Lamborghini is looking at using them for printing Kevlar parts.

----------


## METRIX

Started ripping the old kitchen out after work, awesome green.
You can see that shyte water pipe from the sink running flat on the floor, and they even put a breather on it to try fix it, Nope didn't work.  
This will be converted to a new Master Bedroom

----------


## METRIX

Mostly out, also found wht the sink was not draining, due to 3m of 50mm pipe being fill of gunk and it STUNK

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Smashing it, Metrix.
Demolition is so much fun.
(except when there's gunky stinky pipes involved)   
I'm working on converting another toolbox to a boombox.
This one will be for sale so trying to make it all neat and tidy   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Nice rank pipe there Metrix. Why they didn't give it the fall of the kicker beggars belief.

----------


## METRIX

> Nice rank pipe there Metrix. Why they didn't give it the fall of the kicker beggars belief.

  I know, just some fall would have been better than none, I know a plumber did not do it (or I hope not looking at the dodgy work), but these were feeding the flickmixer !!!    
Just finished getting these little bludgers off the wall.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

ToolBoomBox coming together.   
It's got some lovely patina on it and I can't WAAAAAIT to see what it'll look like with some clear coat on.
but a bit more work to be done yet.        
And this is what's on the inside   
Hardly gonna make the walls shake but it will be a nice little box for the kitchen or maybe to sit on the counter in a shop or similar. 
I was hoping to be able to just drop the speakers in the box, so to speak but everything was juuuuust a little bit too much the wrong size so ended up building a whole box inside the box to house the drivers.  
I've got a much larger toolbox, the same brand and colours as this one to convert once I'm done here,
That one will be louder.   :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

You're starting to get a little too technical there PG.. Looking good though,. 
Cheers

----------


## ringtail

> I know, just some fall would have been better than none, I know a plumber did not do it (or I hope not looking at the dodgy work), but these were feeding the flickmixer !!!    
> Just finished getting these little bludgers off the wall.

  WTF !!! 3mt of flex ! Someone ran out of copper ?

----------


## METRIX

Nah, the entire thing was shonky, from the electrical to the water to the drainage and the floor, just a shyte installation of everything. 
As you would know, Kitchens and Bathrooms always throw up some weird shyte, you only find it when you take them out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You're starting to get a little too technical there PG.. Looking good though,. 
> Cheers

  
Well...
It was supposed to be easier (and less technical...I guess) than pulling old speakers apart, setting up an amp, soldering etc.
But didn't turn out that way....of course.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Armers

> Well...
> It was supposed to be easier (and less technical...I guess) than pulling old speakers apart, setting up an amp, soldering etc.
> But didn't turn out that way....of course.

  Heheh.. 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Unlike these things https://jukecase.com/gallery/cases (which are very cool BTW) I'm going for a more "stealthy" look, with everything being hidden and less obvious. 
And also a bit less fragile than exposed surface mounted drivers and so on.   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Engaged in a little re-manufacturing myself courtesy of k-mart and a sadly demised toaster.     
Though we still have an older but working version in the kitchen so all good...

----------


## phild01

Very disappointed, had free data today and no-one has a youtube to watch :Frown:

----------


## commodorenut

Little fella went to bed a couple of hours ago, and now I've just finished soldering 10 ohm resistors across the speaker contacts of numerous noisy toys... Cuts them down to a much more reasonable level. 
Now to deal with the person who keeps buying the noisy toys, and batteries, to make sure we cop it from the minute it's unwrapped........

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Little fella went to bed a couple of hours ago, and now I've just finished soldering 10 ohm resistors across the speaker contacts of numerous noisy toys... Cuts them down to a much more reasonable level. 
> Now to deal with the person who keeps buying the noisy toys, and batteries, to make sure we cop it from the minute it's unwrapped........

  Hahahhaha I always threaten to buy noisy toys for my mate's kids    
I never do though    
Here ya go, it's a 2-stroke motor with a tuned exhaust.
Happy birthday!   :Rofl:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Building more boomboxes              
Family portrait

----------


## commodorenut

> Hahahhaha I always threaten to buy noisy toys for my mate's kids

  Mother in-law is the guilty one in our family.   
When I commented, she said "It's my chance to get payback for all the noise when my kids were little." 
2 problems with that theory that I pointed out to her - it was my wife, not me that was her noisy kid, and the little fella I'm talking about is my nephew (niece & nephew live with us).

----------


## METRIX

Hand got a bit broke today

----------


## paddyjoy

> Hand got a bit broke today

  That's gotta sting, how did you do it?

----------


## METRIX

> That's gotta sting, how did you do it?

  Big roll of Aviary wire (the square 1.2mm thick stuff) was getting stuff off the ute, and it started to roll off, I had something in my other had, so tried to grab it, but it kept going, unfortunately there was one of the wire edges sticking out and this was the result. 
Washed it, and had some magic spray bandage stuff in a can, sprayed it on, and it almost instantly stopped bleeding and sealed it up as well as glued it back together, this stuff is amazing.  https://www.elastoplast.com.au/produ.../spray-plaster 
Funny thing is it didn't hurt, sort of just tinged, then I sprayed the stuff on and WOW, DID IT HURT, but it fixed it

----------


## phild01

> That's gotta sting, how did you do it?

  Well I'd have that compared to what happened to me today,  safety glasses...why wasn't I wearing them when enlarging thee power outlet holes in granite.  Scratched my cornea, have a deep central corneal erosion that is very painful and can't stop tearing up.  Eye hospital in the morning and that's it from me for the moment.

----------


## METRIX

> Well I'd have that compared to what happened to me today,  safety glasses...why wasn't I wearing them when enlarging thee power outlet holes in granite.  Scratched my cornea, have a deep central corneal erosion that is very painful and can't stop tearing up.  Eye hospital in the morning and that's it from me for the moment.

  Bugger, I hope it's not serious tomorrow, I hate anything getting in my eyes, it is the worst when every time you blink or move your eye something in there scratches or digs in and nothing seems to get rid of it, for days, you can't sleep or do anything except keep poking at it.

----------


## phild01

> Bugger, I hope it's not serious tomorrow, I hate anything getting in my eyes, it is the worst when every time you blink or move your eye something in there scratches or digs in and nothing seems to get rid of it, for days, you can't sleep or do anything except keep poking at it.

  Thanks Metrix, my lovely optometrist is very concerned which scares me quite a bit.  Right now I can barely see and taking pain killers.

----------


## paddyjoy

> Well I'd have that compared to what happened to me today,  safety glasses...why wasn't I wearing them when enlarging thee power outlet holes in granite.  Scratched my cornea, have a deep central corneal erosion that is very painful and can't stop tearing up.  Eye hospital in the morning and that's it from me for the moment.

  Hope it's nothing serious and heals up, that's bad luck  :Frown:

----------


## Marc

Sorry to hear that Phil. The cornea usually heals up well. Let us know.

----------


## Marc

Big scratch there Metrix, fortunately in the "right" spot. further back or up your finger would have been worst.

----------


## ringtail

Metrix, wire brush and dettol.  :Biggrin:  
Phil, wire brush and dettol  :Biggrin:  . Seriously though, hope it's ok. Been an eye victim more times than I should have. I'm predicting steroid drops. At least it's better than metal in the eye which can rust and cause a blood infection. Ask me how I know.

----------


## Marc

Last week I had to grind off some rust from a universal beam that is at 2.7 under the house. I fitted the wirebrush to a 180mm polisher but I got impatient so took the 5" grinder with a wirebrush instead. I put the safety glasses and a face mask on top because I was working very close to my face. It took very little for the grinder to jam the brush against the edge of the beam and to overcome my weak grip due to an awkward position and for the grinder to slam in my face. 
The face mask cracked yet saved my face, and I was not high off the ground. A few meters higher or no mask, and it would have been a different story.

----------


## ringtail

That sounds frikken gnarly Marc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wire brushes on grinders are unpredictable....

----------


## ringtail

I'm sure you speak from personal experience PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm sure you speak from personal experience PG

  
Very much so

----------


## METRIX

> Big scratch there Metrix, fortunately in the "right" spot. further back or up your finger would have been worst.

  Yes, I have been able to manoeuvre around it today at work, it's healed up quite well, that spray stuff is great

----------


## phild01

Sorry paddy, seems I got the wrong reply quote reply.  Eyesight is still very poor. 
Thanks for the get well wishes, eye hospital today couldn't ascertain the issue and may have nothing to do with the grinding I was doing.  After a thorough examination the doctor thought it might be viral and has me on antiviral and antibiotic stuff for the next week. 
 Nasty cut Metrix, hope we both get back in order soon enough :Smilie: .

----------


## goldie1

Thats a bummer Phil hope alls well

----------


## ringtail

Watching a kookaburra try and beat a pandanus leaf to death.  Silly kooka.

----------


## goldie1

Are you still on Straddie

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Back home on Saturday morning

----------


## goldie1

Its a hard life but someones got to do it

----------


## ringtail

True. Only here for two weeks this time. Normally here for all of February.

----------


## Armers

Somewhat tidy shed work bench... :eek:  
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

You forgot to post the 'after' pic Armers.  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> You forgot to post the 'after' pic Armers.

   Cheeky!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I just scored one of these https://www.cltoolcentre.com.au/glen...ompressor.html    :happy:  
It needs new capacitors.
Hopefully that's all it needs and I'll be able to crank that plasma cutter up and get stuck in to some serious cutting!   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You forgot to post the 'after' pic Armers.

    :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Cheeky!

  Ha ha, yeah ... especially since mine is a disgrace at the moment. I've been lining the walls, which means all the tools were moved to a general 'pile' in the centre of the floor.

----------


## r3nov8or

What are you lining the walls with? I need to do that. Thinking of OSB

----------


## OBBob

> What are you lining the walls with? I need to do that. Thinking of OSB

  I got a heap of 18mm chipboard sheets for free a little while back. Prior to that I was considering OSB too. I've foil and bulk insulated in the walls too. I'm planning foilboard between the trusses for roof hopefully. It should make it quite a nice place to be once it's all sorted out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> once it's all sorted out.

  Haven't you finished that yet?   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> Haven't you finished that yet?

  Well the problem is that I start building other stuff in the middle, which sort of makes it worse. Sigh ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well the problem is that I start building other stuff in the middle, which sort of makes it worse. Sigh ...

  
I wouldn't know anything about that....  :Fisch:        :Rofl5:

----------


## Armers

> You forgot to post the 'after' pic Armers.

  Oi 
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Peeling pistachios...  
3kg down and probably 4 more to go...just two trees and only one is going full tilt as yet!

----------


## ringtail

Do you sell them SBD ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Do you sell them SBD ?

  Nope. They are mine...all mine...though I may barter some away for something nice. We've a mate that does a decent home brew for instance....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They are mine...all mine....

           :Shifty:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> 

  Skritch would go well on the BBQ with some salt and  crushed pistachios accompanied by a good beer or three

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Skritch would go well on the BBQ with some salt and  crushed pistachios accompanied by a good beer or three

  
Probably be pretty tough old meat....he looks a bit long in the tooth  :Rolleyes:          
(and his name is Scrat, BTW  :Wink:  )

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Skritch, Scrat...who cares about that? 
All things can be tenderised.

----------


## Armers

> Skritch, Scrat...who cares about that? 
> All things can be tenderised.

  Long, low and slow!!

----------


## notvery

Do you do anything with the pistachios other than take them off tree and shell them then fill your belly?..like dry them or salt them

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Do you do anything with the pistachios other than take them off tree and shell them then fill your belly?..like dry them or salt them

  You can eat them fresh or you can dry them. The latter is really just to make them last longer but it also intensifies the flavour. The former is crunchy with a delicate flavour. 
Salting is taking preservation one step further. With the added bonus of making them very tasty!! 
Just finished processing (de-hulling) another 1.5 kgs of nuts from today's pick. Now laid out to dry on an old bed frame. Given that it's still 34 degrees at this hour and we've got a 42 degree day promised for tomorrow...drying will be good and quick!

----------


## OBBob

Yum

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a lovely cold beer after spending way too many hours swinging hedgetrimmers and the polesaw today... 
My shoulders are killing me

----------


## Marc

Polesaw ... I did a job for a friend the other day ... which polesaw do you have? I have an echo ppt280. pretty solid thing but could be a tad longer.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Polesaw ... I did a job for a friend the other day ... which polesaw do you have? I have an echo ppt280. pretty solid thing but could be a tad longer.

  El cheapo "Dingo tools" 55cc.
Running it at about 4.5M extension which is long enough! 
It was only $200 with chainsaw and hedger attachment.
(I put the hedger attachment on my old straight shaft whippersnipper and got two tools.) 
It is quite heavy but has HEAPS of grunt.
Short-ish bar but will and does cut anything as thick as the bar is long if the chain is sharp enough, 
lots of cheap alloy and plastic parts, and I have upgraded some of the bits but it paid for itself after the first job so it's all good   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I got it from here   Dingo Tools | 
Hmm... Maybe it's 65cc.... 
I forget now. 
well worth the $200 though and came with a few more extension shafts....but it gets too floppy...said the maid to the vicar....   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Yes, I used to have one of those. The chainsaw part is a beast and works a treat. Unfortunately I blew the gearbox on mine after 5 minutes, got a replacement and blew that one too. Then got another one that looked much beefier but wasn't game to try again and gave it away. Bought this at Cash Convertors for not much more than $200. THe thing is worth over $1000 new and it is like new. The pole is telescopic and very rigid, no flex like the other I had before but it is limited to 3.9 or so

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I just use a Barnel telescopic zs55. Very effective and requires no petrol. http://www.forestrytools.com.au/index.php?id=24

----------


## notvery

Sbd.so how does that go at 5m. I saw they have one at 7.5m i would have thought 5 might be a bit tricky to use let alone 7.5

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, I used to have one of those. The chainsaw part is a beast and works a treat. Unfortunately I blew the gearbox on mine after 5 minutes, got a replacement and blew that one too. Then got another one that looked much beefier but wasn't game to try again and gave it away. Bought this at Cash Convertors for not much more than $200. THe thing is worth over $1000 new and it is like new. The pole is telescopic and very rigid, no flex like the other I had before but it is limited to 3.9 or so

  
The chainsaw part does work well.
the plastic chain cover is a bit cracked on mine and the stud for tightening the bar is getting a bit worn but part from that it works ok. 
I blew the gears in the hedger attachment on some reo hiding in a shrub.
got a replacement for $30 or something, still works but getting a bit "loose"

----------


## Marc

I still have a spare box they sent me but couldn't use because it was the wrong pole size. Just a couple of millimetres difference. What diameter is the pole measured where the box sits? If this fits you can have it, I have no use for it. It's for the little chainsaw.

----------


## phild01

I just took out an Angophora limb about 6m up the tree.  I got a rope over the limb and dragged a rope saw (length of chain saw) over it and cut it off at ground level.  Came crashing down nicely but will now be getting someone in to remove the rest of the tree - bit beyond my ability doing it this way, too many obstructions.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I still have a spare box they sent me but couldn't use because it was the wrong pole size. Just a couple of millimetres difference. What diameter is the pole measured where the box sits? If this fits you can have it, I have no use for it. It's for the little chainsaw.

  
Thanks for the offer I shall check later   :Smilie:   
If it's only a couple of mm, that can be made to fit anyway......   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Oh yes, forgot you have a lathe ... mm ... would be a bummer to centre it though. A reamer may be? 
Send me the address again, I'll post it anyway.

----------


## Marc

Hi Phil, that is clever, never thought of cutting a branch that way. It would take a while to do by yourself. 6m is a long way and the rope would stretch a fair bit.

----------


## phild01

> Hi Phil, that is clever, never thought of cutting a branch that way. It would take a while to do by yourself. 6m is a long way and the rope would stretch a fair bit.

   The limb diameter was 110-150mm and took about 15 minutes to cut.  The rope was a non-issue as far as cutting but I had to find a pair of gloves halfway in.  If I kept at it I would have got some of those tent rope handles which would have worked well.

----------


## Marc

Mm ... I have a branch to cut that is out of reach from my pole saw. Thought of parking the 4wd under the tree and stand on the roof rack but it is too close for comfort. 
I'll give your method a try. A sharp length of chain, two wire rings and two lengths of rope + a helper. That will be fun ...  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... + a helper.

  Surely that's cheating!  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Mm ... I have a branch to cut that is out of reach from my pole saw. Thought of parking the 4wd under the tree and stand on the roof rack but it is too close for comfort. 
> I'll give your method a try. A sharp length of chain, two wire rings and two lengths of rope + a helper. That will be fun ...

  Perfect photo op if you drive the car up on four ramps, put a ladder on the roof of the car and lop the branch ... might just go viral.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I de-nutted some very tall palm trees a while back. 
Was standing on the toolbox on the back of the ute, holding the pole saw as high above my head as I could.
Staring straight in to the sun, copping a face full of sawdust, trying to keep my balance and jump out of the way as the nut clusters came crashing down. 
Some of the big ones can weigh in the region of 40kg  :Shock:   
I told the lady that next time she'll have to get the tree blokes in   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

A few well placed shots with a 308?

----------


## phild01

> Mm ... I have a branch to cut that is out of reach from my pole saw. Thought of parking the 4wd under the tree and stand on the roof rack but it is too close for comfort. 
> I'll give your method a try. A sharp length of chain, two wire rings and two lengths of rope + a helper. That will be fun ...

  I bought the chain off Ebay, like this one: Outdoor Hand Tool High Limb Rope Chain SAW Manual Cutter Trimming Prunning NEW | eBay
Best to have a taped flag on the end of the chain so you can see it from a distance that the chain is the right way. 
One person job.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Sbd.so how does that go at 5m. I saw they have one at 7.5m i would have thought 5 might be a bit tricky to use let alone 7.5

  Not bad. Positioning is the key. The saw itself could cut through Clive Palmer and a block of cement...its a nasty thing. 
Wouldn't like to use one at 7.5 m...you'd almost have to stand underneath the object being cut to control it when the object succumbed...

----------


## ringtail

> I de-nutted some very tall palm trees a while back. 
> Was standing on the toolbox on the back of the ute, holding the pole saw as high above my head as I could.
> Staring straight in to the sun, copping a face full of sawdust, trying to keep my balance and jump out of the way as the nut clusters came crashing down. 
> Some of the big ones can weigh in the region of 40kg   
> I told the lady that next time she'll have to get the tree blokes in

  Should cut the nutbags off by dropping the whole tree PG. Bastard things they are.  
Dropped a huge tree yesterday at the farm. Standing dead bluegum about 10 mt high and 600 mm diameter at the base. Put a shiny new 22 inch bar & chain on the old husky and went nuts. Took 2 tanks of fuel to buck it up ready for splitting.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Scored some more toolboxes to convert to boomboxes       :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Marc, your inbox is full, can't send you messages.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Again? What sort of puny mailbox do I have ... must be all that show of approval about my negative gearing thread  :Rofl5:  ... have to make me a bigger one, now where do I start chopping? 
Ok purged all the old ones and all the sent ones ... they do pile up ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Worked all day on my veranda, I am off for a feed to the "Wombat Cafe" ... and no they don't serve roasted wombat.

----------


## commodorenut

Reminds me of the town "Wombat" in the NSW Riverina.  Travelling through there with a work colleage a couple of years back.  Young & stupid bloke - never been out of Sydney, so he was snapping pics of everything & posting them on facebook, bragging about his country trip. 
Sign said "Eggs at Wombat $5/doz 1km ahead" 
Colleague says "have you eaten Wombat eggs?" 
Hiding my laughter, I told him they were awesome, and he should buy some.  So we stopped at the stand.  
He posted a "selfie" to Facebook holding a tray of eggs, with the text "just bought me some wombat eggs, can't wait to try them" 
It took a good 24 hours before he clicked....and boy did his mates pay out on his post!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Reminds me of the town "Wombat" in the NSW Riverina.  Travelling through there with a work colleage a couple of years back.  Young & stupid bloke - never been out of Sydney, so he was snapping pics of everything & posting them on facebook, bragging about his country trip. 
> Sign said "Eggs at Wombat $5/doz 1km ahead" 
> Colleague says "have you eaten Wombat eggs?" 
> Hiding my laughter, I told him they were awesome, and he should buy some.  So we stopped at the stand.  
> He posted a "selfie" to Facebook holding a tray of eggs, with the text "just bought me some wombat eggs, can't wait to try them" 
> It took a good 24 hours before he clicked....and boy did his mates pay out on his post!

  
Gold

----------


## Marc

Boy from Bankstown for sure  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Castle Hill actually.  No matter how much private schooling you can give a kid, it doesn't replace common sense....  
Perhaps if he got out from behind the playstation on weekends & explored the world he might have learnt a bit....

----------


## Marc

Absolutely ... should have known it was not wombat egg season.

----------


## Marc

View from the window of the Wombat cafe.
Did ask about eggs but like I said, not the season ... more like beginning of April ...  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Haha, only for a half day, once a year, are the eggs available  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bugger the eggs...you should try milking one!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> View from the window of the Wombat cafe.
> Did ask about eggs but like I said, not the season ... more like beginning of April ...

  OMG Marc!!! You ruined that photo with a Vomit Bomb. What were you thinking?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Always knew there was something not quite right about Marc....
Good friendly bloke, knowledgeable, helpful..... but something seemed a bit......off...  
mmm....  
Now I know   :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

Love VB, and (almost) everything CUB. Victoria was the birthplace of XXXX and you northerners even ruined that    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Love VB, and everything CUB. Victoria was the birthplace of XXXX and you northerners even ruined that

  Mmmm...beer talk...    
I've been drinking Carlton Draught for years. 
Carlton Mid is ok for a mid 
XXXX Gold is the worst excuse for beer I've ever tried. 
Used to drink XXXX Bitter but went off that.  VB is ok taste-wise but gives me a headache. 
Toohey's New used to be ok-ish but is very watery these days it seems 
Can't stand any of the "Dry" or "Low carb" beers 
"Boutiqe" beers are ok in small doses but usually leave me bloated 
James Boag beers all gives me a headache 
Some of the Coopers are ok but also bloating after a while 
Love my European beers and splash out on some Löwenbräu, Carlsberg, Heineken or Stella etc from time to time. 
There was a beer from Cairns (I think) doing the rounds here a while back, FNQ and Blue Sky (think the brewery was called Blue Sky) which were ok. 
Crown Lager is the most over priced over hyped piss in a bottle and is right up there (or down there) with XXXX Gold 
Don't mind a Guinness on tap. 
Great Northern mids are passable     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Why is VB underlined with dots?   :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Why is VB underlined with dots?

  When you hover over it on a PC it says vBulletin, which is the forum engine here

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Arrrr

----------


## r3nov8or

> Mmmm...beer talk...  
> Crown Lager is the most over priced over hyped piss in a bottle and is right up there (or down there) with XXXX Gold

  It often sells for less than VB and Carlton Draught down here. Their Golden Ale isn't bad, but when in that mood prefer James Squire or Hawthorn. Try pretty much any beer 6 times.  :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

Spent a pleasent afternoon, thanks to the rain,  cleaning out the mezanine level in the shed. Ignored for good reason for the 2 years I've been in the house. Finally thanks to walking a possum and Rat pee smelling golf bag around for 4 hours enough was enough. 2 shopping bags of rat poop and bedding later. ..plus removal of over 50 bits of wood ranging from 2400mm long bits of pine to 24mm bits of hardwood offcuts that had been stacked at the far end against the shed wall. Not really accessible 2700mm back in a 1100mm high space ..when i say stacked i meant they formed a highly desirable rat abode with ensuite pooping area and a luxurious peeing space. After several hours in this space  the longest shower is not enough. Don't ask about the tarps that had been left up there. ...not fun.

----------


## joynz

Back from a 16km walk, Gunnamatta to Cape Shank.

----------


## commodorenut

The yanks (work colleagues who visit Oz) always ask why we don't have Fosters everywhere (good marketing job that!). 
More often than not, there's several beers readily available, and XXXX always gets them asking questions about the name.   
They like the story that the brewery's real intentions were censored, and they weren't allowed to print PISS on the bottle.  After trying it, one yank actually believed me, and often recounts the story about "this horrible Aussie beer called PISS that tastes like......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The yanks (work colleagues who visit Oz) always ask why we don't have Fosters everywhere (good marketing job that!). 
> ..

  Haha I was the same when I moved here. 
Where's all the Fosters?  :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

Fosters has been back in 'Classic' form for a couple of years. https://www.danmurphys.com.au/produc...sic-lager-cans 
Got a 'bonus' 6-pack once and was underwhelmed. Reviews on Dan's are mixed

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Used to drink Fosters on tap in England.
popular over there  :Smilie:   
Funny thing here is that many bottle shops will have Fosters fridges but you'd be hard pressed to find a carton of the stuff anywhere.

----------


## METRIX

Found this little fella in the back yard, he had some injuries, dropped him at the vet.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What is it?   
(don't say "snake"  :Rolleyes:  )

----------


## METRIX

Baby Diamond Python

----------


## notvery

What sort of injuries?  Broken arm????

----------


## Marc

Lovely, are you keeping it?
I am still looking for the one that got away last week . Did not have those distinctive marks. I since learned they vary a lot in colour and pattern. 
Had a baby python once, much smaller than that one. Named him Houdini. 
Managed to escape from the most incredibly tight spaces. Succeeded eventually. Never to be seen again. May be in the roof getting fat, who knows!
 Used to like my watch wristband

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What sort of injuries?  Broken arm????

  
Had a few drinks too many.....and fell over... as he was .....legless   :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

> Lovely, are you keeping it?

  No, I took him to the vet, they said they will give him to WIRES, but they did take my name and address, as they said they like to put them back where they came from.
I'm happy for him to return to the garden and do his thing there.

----------


## Marc

Picked a few chillies from the garden ... This are Vietnamese chillies very large and very hot ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> No, I took him to the vet, they said they will give him to WIRES, but they did take my name and address, as they said they like to put them back where they came from.
> I'm happy for him to return to the garden and do his thing there.

   Yes, Diamond Python and blue tongue lizards are good in the garden, perhaps not together though ...  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6kfvq-ERr0

----------


## r3nov8or

Impressive!

----------


## METRIX

Can you imagine the mess if all those balls went off in that photo  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Funny video. 
Are they just setting fire to stuff in public and getting random people to throw those balls at it?  :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Pretty cool. Drop a couple of thousand on a bushfire

----------


## Bros

Pleasant 22 deg 16 klm/hr breeze looking over Spencer Gulf checking up on what's going on.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Pretty cool. Drop a couple of thousand on a bushfire

   Place them all around your place before you leave during a bushfire...

----------


## commodorenut

They are the opposite to a 'fireball' but in some ways they are.... 
Mythbusters once did the "blonde throws an extinguisher on a fire" myth, and the exploding cylinder was supposed to put out the fire.  From memory it worked, but the shrapnel would be a killer (as well as the additional damage during the heating time). 
My only worry with those balls is if someone chucked one on an oil/fat fire.  Would it shower you with flaming fat?  
Or would the propellant that causes the mild explosion remove all the oxygen as well?

----------


## ringtail

> Place them all around your place before you leave during a bushfire...

  Stick them fair up the clacker of the moron who started the fire then tie him to a stake  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## commodorenut

That's too kind.  Let the F^&%er burn...... or somehow replace the extinguishing agent with something flammable (or is that inflammable?)  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Instructions?  
> Expensive? Yes. $25 per sheet. 
> As for the finish...   
> This is where we finished today after a couple of hours of pfaffing about. We'll do better tomorrow...despite the promised heat.

  Does foilboard help with sound transmission much? I'm looking at it for under the tin roof of the shed ... it'd be good to deaden some of the sound escaping. I also plan a concerted gap filling exercise at some point to cover that angle too.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Does foilboard help with sound transmission much? I'm looking at it for under the tin roof of the shed ... it'd be good to deaden some of the sound escaping. I also plan a concerted gap filling exercise at some point to cover that angle too.

  It would have to...though not by much. Certainly not by as much as a bulk insulation like Rockwool. 
I can't say much about ours sound wise since it hasn't rained since it was installed...and when we work in it we usually have the big door open and the radio a blaring.  No neighbours you see... 
Heat wise...epic. Should have done it a decade ago. Even on a full sun 38 degree day like today...very easy to work in now.

----------


## notvery

Sorry. Late on this one's. ...looking to box in 1/6th of my shed roof so don't want a rat haven above that area. Am i getting the idea that foilboard is the answer I'm looking for?  Actually might start a thread to get a more holistic view on the build

----------


## OBBob

> It would have to...though not by much. Certainly not by as much as a bulk insulation like Rockwool. 
> I can't say much about ours sound wise since it hasn't rained since it was installed...and when we work in it we usually have the big door open and the radio a blaring.  No neighbours you see... 
> Heat wise...epic. Should have done it a decade ago. Even on a full sun 38 degree day like today...very easy to work in now.

  Glad it's working well. It a tough one ... foilboard is so easy compared to the other solution that would entail silver foil lining, then bulk batts and then probably OSB. I know the latter would be better overall but a lot of work.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

First toolboombox to be put up for sale under construction           
This one is the biggest one....the rest are a bit more modest.   :Smilie:   
Been spending the past couple of hours eliminating rattles.
A plywood box with speakers vibrating inside a tin box generates a large amount of unwanted noise.   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Don't need to put foam or some other vibration mitigating stuff?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Used carpet tiles are perfect for that job...

----------


## Marc

I just finished demolishing a brick piers and hardwood fence I built 25 years ago. Clearly faster to demolish then it was to build. 1000k bricks and 200k hardwood. I paid more to the tip today than I paid for the new material back then.
What a rip off the tip is in Sydney. What do I pay $2000 to the council for? So they can "outsource" the tip to some mafia boss friend that rips you off?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hardwood no good for firewood?

----------


## phild01

> I just finished demolishing a brick piers and hardwood fence I built 25 years ago. Clearly faster to demolish then it was to build. 1000k bricks and 200k hardwood. I paid more to the tip today than I paid for the new material back then.
> What a rip off the tip is in Sydney. What do I pay $2000 to the council for? So they can "outsource" the tip to some mafia boss friend that rips you off?

  Marc, you should know our tips are a Mafia operation :Wink 1: .  (edit: oops, you said that already)
I think Kimbriki is the only one that isn't.

----------


## Marc

> Hardwood no good for firewood?

   Nee, still heavily painted.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nee, still heavily painted.

  
Sook

----------


## sol381

first time ive actually looked at this post .. not sure why as its 33 pages long.. im a slack bugger...thats all i have to say..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> first time ive actually looked at this post .. not sure why as its 33 pages long.. im a slack bugger...thats all i have to say..

  Oi!
Get back to your nothing thread!

----------


## notvery

Only 7 billion more pages to catch up with the emission thingie thread

----------


## phild01

> Only 7 billion more pages to catch up with the emission thingie thread

  Hey, was about to write it seems it is about 10% of what the ET thread is :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Reading what people have to say about how long this thread is compared to some other thread

----------


## Black Cat

sipping from a flute of Oyster Bay cuvee while eating some rather nice cheese and meat platter contents. :Biggrin:

----------


## notvery

Sitting outside my motel ish room in canberra sipping from an unfluted boags premium stubbie. About to eat a cheap feed so i can maximise profit on my per diem

----------


## Black Cat

> Sitting outside my motel ish room in canberra sipping from an unfluted boags premium stubbie. About to eat a cheap feed so i can maximise profit on my per diem

  Been there, done that, got the teeshirt - tip to the unwary - don't order the eggs for breakfast .... scope out a good cafe tonight before heading to bed, then get out for brekkie first thing.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I just finished demolishing a brick piers and hardwood fence I built 25 years ago. Clearly faster to demolish then it was to build. 1000k bricks and 200k hardwood. I paid more to the tip today than I paid for the new material back then.
> What a rip off the tip is in Sydney. What do I pay $2000 to the council for? So they can "outsource" the tip to some mafia boss friend that rips you off?

  Holes in the ground are expensive...the truck to get it there...even more!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finished unblocking the kitchen sink.....

----------


## notvery

Good to see you had a shave pg

----------


## sol381

> Oi!
> Get back to your nothing thread!

  nothing to see here anyway

----------


## toooldforthis

another bushfire alert today.
cause is suspicious. 
sheesh.  WA fires: bushfire under control at Boya in Shire of Mundaring

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a good chuckle at Turnbull and Abbott sitting across the table from eachother at that dinner thing.  
Hilariously awkward.....Turnbull didn't know where to look while Tones was grinning away and shaking hands with everyone.  
Seems Turnbull muttered "How's it going" to Abbott barely making eye contact.   :Rofl5:     
Whoever did the seating arrangements sooooooo did that deliberately hahaha.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sheesh....the forum is rather quiet today....

----------


## OBBob

> Sheesh....the forum is rather quiet today....

  Hi!

----------


## OBBob

Gee it is quiet ... didn't even get a response from the only other person on here!

----------


## Marc

The "performance" of the current bunch of clowns is absolutely pathetic, spineless buffoons pretending to be everything to everybody beginning with Turnbull.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The "performance" of the current bunch of clowns is absolutely pathetic, spineless buffoons pretending to be everything to everybody beginning with Turnbull.

  
Hahaha at first I thought that was in response to my comment about the forum being quiet today   :Rofl5:   :Rofl5:   :Rofl5:   
Anyway, I didn't want to discuss politics/politicians....just that it was a funny scenario they found themselves in. 
well.....it was funny to watch   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Oh ... he's not talking about you? _The "performance" of the current bunch of clowns is absolutely pathetic, spineless buffoon_

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> oh ... He's not talking about you? _the "performance" of the current bunch of clowns is absolutely pathetic, spineless buffoon_

  
hey!!!  :Shock:

----------


## Black Cat

The thing is, when you are up to something you don't have time to post on the computer. Busy (if boring) day.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rain:   :Boat:                     :Boat2:

----------


## sol381

well it will  save you watering the lawn and plants then.. more time for beer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> well it will  save you watering the lawn and plants then.. more time for beer

     :Monkey dance:   :Monkey dance:   :Monkey dance:   :Monkey dance:  :Monkey dance:     :Monkey dance:  There's always time for beer  :Monkey dance:     :Monkey dance:  :Monkey dance:   :Monkey dance:  :Monkey dance:  :Monkey dance:

----------


## sol381

Thats quite mesmerizing.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Waiting for autumn...we've had three days of 25 degree minimum and 40 degree maximum (including the hottest March day in a decade) and the Bureau tells us we've another seven days of it at the very least.  
Winter is coming. Yeah. Right.

----------


## ringtail

Lucky bugger PG. All we got from Winston was some swell and wind.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We're getting a bit  :Smilie:          :Boat:

----------


## notvery

Fencing...engarde...Um no not thay type. Running out 1k of wire through 40 star pickets. Made my own wire spinner 
And it works.  
blimey you qlders complain about the heat then you get a light shower and your all over that toughen up PG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> blimey you qlders complain about the heat then you get a light shower and your all over that toughen up PG.

  
Was I complaining....?
Don't think so   :Unsure:

----------


## notvery

Sarcasm. Looks like a little more than a light shower did that

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe all good  :Wink:  
mm yeh had a bit over night....over 100mm anyway.
The park area which is just out th back of our place works as a buffer drain for a lot of the street runoff around here and feeds in to the big drain on the right, which is tidal, so at high tide she fills right up.
Still a long way off coming in our yard though. 
Was a bit of local flooding just a few streets away this morn with kids frolicking in the filthy water.    
And of course the usual boneheads wooshing through the water in their jacked up utes as old men stood on their front lawns shaking their fists at them.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## sol381

good lord.. a few drops up there.. hope you have a few indoor jobs to do next week..couple of indoor vertical gardens maybe...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All drains away quickly.
the park out back is empty again and the streets would be as well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All gone      :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

I hope that drain stays clear at all times!

----------


## notvery

Drain? Nah they just bottle it and call it XXXX gold

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I thought they called it 'Tropic Thunder'?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hm just found this.
Definitely felt like we had way more rain, but that's still a fair bit i suppose

----------


## Bros

Raining here as well.

----------


## ringtail

Smashing it down here. Just a heavy shower but right on top of half hour old concrete footpath poured by council subbies.. Be rooted now.

----------


## Marc

Nee, she'll be right ... more grip!

----------


## Marc

Talking about concrete ... concreted in one footing for a post that holds up the corner of a roof, and used premixed concrete. Bastion high strength not quick set. It states 50 MPA. The next day it was rock solid ... way better than the garden variety premix.

----------


## ringtail

Looks ok now. The footpath looked like poor mans exposed agg. Float it off again and it looks like new. Not sure how powdery it's going to turn out.

----------


## Black Cat

That is probably more than I have had all year (ie the last 12 months).

----------


## sol381

if you want it to rain..pour concrete.. never fails .. better than an indian rain dance..that 949mm in 2011 was biblical pg

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> if you want it to rain..pour concrete.. never fails .. better than an indian rain dance..that 949mm in 2011 was biblical pg

  
What about if you want it to stop?
Pull some concrete up?  
hmm no that won't work either.....it started raining shortly after I ripped up that shed slab     :Sigh:   
We had over 900mm in 24 hours when it flooded here in 2008  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That was a screenshot from weatherzone BTW. Mackay daily rain summaries 
Have a look at the stats for your location.
Quite interesting   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That is probably more than I have had all year (ie the last 12 months).

  That's about what we've had in the last two years to date...

----------


## OBBob

I broke the screen on my phone ... so I did the only appropriate thing and took it to the shed and neatly epoxied it. It was the top corner so I just pulled out the broken glass section and filled that baby with glue! Surprisingly I didn't short, or dissolve or break any other components in the process.  :Smilie:  Unfortunately, two days later I properly broke it ... sigh. I think losing the first section must've weakened it. Amazingly thin the glass now ... it's like rigid, toughened glad wrap!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Building a boombox for a mate from an old isuzu box  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Replacing hydraulic hoses on the backhoe. Joy !

----------


## sol381

those retro boomboxs are sweet PG... itll be joy when the hoses are on and the backhoe is humming again ringtail..where the hell do you live that you have a backhoe anyway...

----------


## joynz

Eating frozen grapes to cool down, then off to the podiatrist.  Ironically, my foot feels much better today!    
Too late to cancel and might be $80 I didn't have to spend.

----------


## ringtail

> those retro boomboxs are sweet PG... itll be joy when the hoses are on and the backhoe is humming again ringtail..where the hell do you live that you have a backhoe anyway...

  I live at Graceville but the farm is 1 hour away at Spicers Gap. Easy enough to shoot out and do stuff midweek

----------


## sol381

ahh.. bit more room to move a backhoe around than in suburbia.. very nice

----------


## ringtail

Yep lots of room to swing the boom  :Biggrin: . 113 acres of it. A lot of very steep terrain though. Probably about 30 acres of it useable but that 30 acres is spread all around the property which is good and bad. A few acres here, a few acres there. The house site is awesome though. About 4-5 acres with a creek running through it

----------


## ringtail

Nearly ran over this bloke yesterday at the farm. Walked back to check and was confronted by one very angry piece of long chicken. Had a couple of strikes at me too. Not happy.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Carpet snakes can get very stroppy at times.  And even though they are not poisonous...they have lots of teeth and are very strong. They can do some real damage. On the upside, they are very very pretty.

----------


## Marc

Carpet snake and diamond python is the same?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Found a parcel in the mailbox from Marc......should I open it?   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Might be a snake

----------


## phild01

Might be Marc!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Might be Marc!

  
Hmmm.....a bit small perhaps

----------


## notvery

How you know how big marc is? ? Could be tiny

----------


## ringtail

> Carpet snakes can get very stroppy at times.  And even though they are not poisonous...they have lots of teeth and are very strong. They can do some real damage. On the upside, they are very very pretty.

  I wouldn't want to get nailed by one. The teeth are nasty and the bacteria are as bad as a cats mouth. I see quite a few out there and mot are really cruisey. I haven't tried to pick one up, yet.

----------


## ringtail

> How you know how big marc is? ? Could be tiny

  He could be a hologram   :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

*Answering my own question, no they are not the same. Very close though. 
"Our" Diamond python seems to be very placid.  
Subspecies[edit]*The geographic distribution and common names can summarized as follows:[4][9] Subspecies[4] Taxon author[4] Common name Geographic range  _M. s. cheynei_ Wells & Wellington, 1984 Jungle carpet python Australia in northeastern Queensland.  _M. s. imbricata_ (L.A. Smith, 1981) Southern carpet python Across Southwest Australia to the Eyre Peninsula in South Australia.  _M. s. mcdowelli_ Wells & Wellington, 1984 Coastal carpet python Australia in eastern Queensland and northeastern New South Wales.  _M. s. metcalfei_ Wells & Wellington, 1984 Inland carpet python Australia in the Murray-Darling Basin of Queensland, New South Wales,Victoria and South Australia.  _M. s. spilota_ (Lacépède, 1804) Diamond python Australia in eastern New South Wales and the extreme east of Victoria.  _M. s. variegata_ J.E.Gray, 1842 Darwin carpet python Australia in northwestern Western Australia and in the northern portion of the Northern Territory.  _M. s. harrisoni_[13] Hoser, 2000 Irian Jaya or Papuan carpet python New Guinea (Western New Guinea and Papua New Guinea).

----------


## ringtail

I suspect this was an inland carpet.

----------


## Marc



----------


## notvery

That's what i thought

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway, Marc, it looks the same at a glance.
Will report back when I've tried it.   :Wink:  thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

Sitting on spirit of tas having a few pale ales heading to the big island.

----------


## ringtail

> Anyway, Marc, it looks the same at a glance.
> Will report back when I've tried it.   thanks

  Ok, this needs explaining.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Carpet and diamond pythons are indeed the same species...just different subspecies. They can interbreed. Diamonds tend to be more placid but the really nasty ones are the so-called 'jungle python' sub species from northern Qld. Even a few generations into captivity those mongrels are...grumpy. 
If anyone is truly interested in Australian reptiles then I strongly suggest the Bible on the subject written by Harry Cogger and updated recently (after many years out of print)...it'd be $140 well spent. If you fancy just the field guide then check out the one done by Gerry Swan (lovely bloke) and Steve Wilson. Both can be had from CSIRO Publishing. 
Interesting fact: before the update to Cogger in the last couple of years...the 7th edition was trading around $600 on eBay because every environmental consultant had to have one...we have two copies(!) and we weren't planning to sell either..and we are thinking about getting the new version anyway!

----------


## ringtail

$600 ! Crazy

----------


## r3nov8or

> Sitting on spirit of tas having a few pale ales heading to the big island.

  What does the big island have in store for you?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ok, this needs explaining.

  
Mmmmmm.....nah

----------


## OBBob

> He could be a hologram

  You mean Rimmer is Marc??

----------


## Marc

I have discover a new way to teleport by posting a photo of myself. 
The photo has to be standing on the edge in a bar of soap. 
At the receiving end it is crucial that the photo be placed facing north, and the soap kept slightly wet for 10 minutes. At the end of the 10 minutes a magnetic field needs to be created nearby not further than a yard away but a cubit is preferable, this activates the migro-transporticus particles and voila ... I am in the new location.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You mean Rimmer is Marc??

  
OMG one of the best Red Dwarf episodes ever!  :Rofl:   
Kryten: The holoship is inhabited by extremeley intelligent holograms travelling the universe.
Lister: .....and they've taken Rimmer?  
gold.     
Yes.....I'm a bit of a Red Dwarf tragic...have seen all episodes a number of times.
The recent re-hash was rubbish though. 
There is a pilot episode for a US version floating around the net as well.
It was dreadful.
Robert Llewellyn was in it as Kryten    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have discover a new way to teleport by posting a photo of myself. 
> The photo has to be standing on the edge in a bar of soap. 
> At the receiving end it is crucial that the photo be placed facing north, and the soap kept slightly wet for 10 minutes. At the end of the 10 minutes a magnetic field needs to be created nearby not further than a yard away but a cubit is preferable, this activates the migro-transporticus particles and voila ... I am in the new location.

    :Unsure:  
I'm not convinced

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got a bit done on the Isuzu box yesterday.
the mounting board for the drivers covered in speaker cloth and mesh.
doesn't look pretty when exposed     
But pop it inside, and....       :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Haven't seen RD for a while. Bring on the smeg.  
As for the speculation, well, now it's on like donkey kong. I think Marc is mailing you bits of negatively geared global warming

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> As for the speculation, well, now it's on like donkey kong. I think Marc is mailing you bits of negatively geared global warming

   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That could be a whole new thread  _What's in the box?_ 
For every photo I open the box a bit more   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Is there an address that we can mail you our unwanted crap and you turn it into something useful?

----------


## jimfish

> What does the big island have in store for you?

  Having a 50th birthday celebration for my wife and I. As most of our friends live in Melb it was easier for us to travel rather than have everyone come to Tas.
And while I'm here I'll stock up on 12 months supply of coil and gun nails as they are to hard to get at a decent price in NW TAS.

----------


## OBBob

> ... coil and gun nails as they are to hard to get at a decent price in NW TAS.

  Where do you get them from?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is there an address that we can mail you our unwanted crap and you turn it into something useful?

  
What have you got?

----------


## OBBob

> What have you got?

  Oh ... long list. There's a greyhound, two cats and some chickens to start with!   
umm ... were we talking about metal? Whoops.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh ... long list. There's a greyhound, two cats and some chickens to start with!   
> umm ... were we talking about metal? Whoops.

  haha dunno.....but probably best not to put the animals in the post   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> haha dunno.....but probably best not to put the animals in the post

  Was planning to discuss teleporting with Marc.  :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

> Where do you get them from?

  My old supplier in Berwick

----------


## OBBob

> My old supplier in Berwick

  I was going to suggest that one of us might be able to post them to you in future ... that's a fair way from me though.

----------


## jimfish

> I was going to suggest that one of us might be able to post them to you in future ... that's a fair way from me though.

  Thanks but the postage costs are a bit severe. With the impending birth of our first grandchild I suspect we will be over a bit more regularly.

----------


## autogenous

Is it safe to tele-port all the animals at once?   

> Was planning to discuss teleporting with Marc.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is it safe to tele-port all the animals at once?

  
Mmmmm they may not arrive in the same configuration they left....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I've found they come lightly refrigerated and wrapped in plastic. And so damn soapy that they slip out of your hands...how do you calibrate the soap dispenser?

----------


## OBBob

> Mmmmm they may not arrive in the same configuration they left....

  Would you like your greyhound with a cat's head and chicken's feet?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Would you like your greyhound with a cat's head and chicken's feet?

  
No no.... 
Chicken with cat's feet (all 4) cat's tail and greyhound head   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

Pictures from www.teleporting-risks.com?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Pictures from www.teleporting-risks.com?

  
Hmmm...linky no worky   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

You misunderstand the concept of teleportation. The molecular disassembling and reassembling is for the movies. Teleportation is based on quantum physics and on the alternative realities and ... on the relativity of the laws of physics. Basically, what is there is there because you believe it is. If that concept is firmly understood, the location is also part of what we believe, so I can believe I am in Florence, and voila ... I should be there. Sending my photo ahead is just a gimmick, now why isn't it working today I don't know. I could really really do with a 'bistecca alla fiorentina' just now ... mm ... I try one more coffee . :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

There's also a Twitter handle called @AnimalMashups which is pretty cool too

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Basically, what is there is there because you believe it is. 
> If that concept is firmly understood, the location is also part of what we believe, so I can believe I am in Florence, and voila ... I should be there.

  *smiles awkwardly while backing away slowly, hand on taser*

----------


## Marc

:Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

Lost Trades Fair... wooden sword making!  
Edit,  watching not doing... for the avoidance of doubt.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm yes wooden swords......they never really took off did they....

----------


## SilentButDeadly

And yet, if I hit you with a wooden sword...it wouldn't tickle.  
It's just steel came along and suddenly the stick was out of a job...

----------


## OBBob

I think perhaps it was aimed at grabbing the interest of passing children and subsequently introduce them to some old style craftsmanship. I liked his clamping bench.  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## notvery

So he grabs the attention of passing children by hitting them with a wooden sword then clamps their heads with his old style clamping bench. .....actually that sounds a lot like an apprenticeship. 😄

----------


## joynz

Rebuilding my raised vege garden.  Need to make it narrower to accommodate some clumping bamboo I'll be planting along the fence line and replace some degraded sleepers.  Trying to do it without shoveling out all the earth, just moving it side to side. 
Good to see how well my anti kikuyu and couch grass measures worked.  A layer of weed mat on the bottom and sides, 2-3 layers of old carpet, another layer of weed mat and then two layers of phone books. 
Seven years later there is no trace of the phone books, but the weed mat and carpet has worked very well.   
This method might seem over kill, but it arose from bitter experience,.  When I first did the bed, the books said '"ust lay down newspaper" to keep the grass down, so I did.  Didn't even slow the grass down.  So I shoveled out all the earth and put weed mat down.  Same result, the grass grew right up through it.   
On the third go, I went for the weed mat and carpet method, and still good 7 years later.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back from a drive to a camping spot we're thinking of going to soon....
just checking the road in as we had a bit of rain and there's usually ruts and puddles. 
not too bad part from one spot where the water came over the bonnet on my little ute.  :Shock: 
it went through it ok though  
Dogs had a good time, running at the beach, swimming, chasing birds, rolling in various stinky dead things and splashing in the mud puddles.
they're both buggered now and have not been seen since we got home about an hour ago...  :Rofl5:    
better go wash the ute....  
sigh

----------


## Marc

> Mmm yes wooden swords......they never really took off did they....

  Wooden swords? Oh well, they are in the same realm as paper planes I suppose... or train spotting? 
Green wood turning to make chairs would have been a much better choice for "lost trades"

----------


## OBBob

> Wooden swords? Oh well, they are in the same realm as paper planes I suppose... or train spotting? 
> Green wood turning to make chairs would have been a much better choice for "lost trades"

  That was there... as was green spoon making. Some real coordination required for that turning, although they make it look easy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah nice old school style lathe there too.
Very cool.

----------


## OBBob

> Ah nice old school style lathe there too.
> Very cool.

  That's the whole green weeks thing... don't think that study of lathe would work on seasoned timber.  
Additionally they had bow makers, boat builders, carriage builders, food, stone masonry, black smiths, leather stuff, old school sign writing, woodwork, wood carving and more.  
Worth a visit if near that way next year.

----------


## r3nov8or

Haha

----------


## Black Cat

wondering if I broke my foot when I tripped over the chainsaw on the kitchen floor.

----------


## phild01

Had a chainsaw day too.

----------


## OBBob

> Had a chainsaw day too.

  Perhaps Black Cat was also wearing safety thongs.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Black Cat

> Perhaps Black Cat was also wearing safety thongs.

  nope. Thongs are not my thing. Neither variety.

----------


## phild01

> Perhaps Black Cat was also wearing safety thongs.

   Yep, was wearing thongs and had a sharp dead stick injury.

----------


## commodorenut

Getting ready to head to the airport for a week in NZ.  Work unfortunately....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep, was wearing thongs and had a sharp dead stick injury.

  
And people have a go at me for taking the guards off grinders   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Quiet around here today..........everyone must be working hard

----------


## phild01

> And people have a go at me for taking the guards off grinders

  Was nearly going to do the same the other day but resisted the temptation, especially as I rarely use eye protection  :Unsure:  
..anyway back to chainsawing and fixing my computer (won't go to sleep anymore :Mad: )

----------


## notvery

I bought a cordless grinder the other day i did stop before attaching the guard and thought 'what would pg do? .....' then i thought nah f-that?! And put the guard on.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Was nearly going to do the same the other day but resisted the temptation, especially as I rarely use eye protection 
> )

   :Rofl5:    

> I bought a cordless grinder the other day i did stop before attaching the guard and thought 'what would pg do? .....' then i thought nah f-that?! And put the guard on.

   :Rofl5:  again

----------


## Marc

I helped a work mate do some pruning with my recently acquired pole saw and we did some cutting with the chainsaw too.
 We were talking about, what for my friend was an adventure, when a little (1.5m) grey haired lady stopped us and said ... "I overheard you have a chainsaw! ... Do you think I can borrow it?  :Shock:  ... now ... my chainsaw are all vintage Homelite that go from 80cc to 100cc and have bars from 600 to 1000 and none has a safety brake since they are all from the 60ties ... Err emm borrow? I would be surprised you can lift them haha, I hope she was not serious ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Eye protection ... I had my 5" Milwaukee grinder smash in my face due to an awkward position I was working in. Had I not had safety glasses PLUS face mask I would probably be still in hospital with stitches in my face and who knows what else. The face mask has a crack all across and a hole where one of the grinders screw hit. 
As it is I only fell from the steps I was on without any injury, not counting my pride. 
Accidents happen when we do not expect them or they wouldn't be accidents.

----------


## Marc

> I bought a cordless grinder the other day i did stop before attaching the guard and thought 'what would pg do? .....' then i thought nah f-that?! And put the guard on.

  Yes, removing the guard can be very tempting sometimes. Particularly the DeWalt was so difficult to adjust. Since DeWalt has gone to grinders heaven I now buy only Milwaukee rat tail. Guard can be turned by hand more than 90 degree. Bargain!

----------


## ringtail

Just finished putting the instrument cluster back into the paj. Replaced 11 bulbs in the bugger. Also did a cheap and cheerful repair to the rear cargo door lock. Could have bought one new in box for $50 from the wreckers of all places. A little bit of steel angle, one bolt and some loctite. Good to go. 
Also  put a new 20 inch bar/chain combo on the old husky 61. Quite the beast now.
Also made a redgum timber seat squab for the back hoe. Thought it be pretty harsh to sit on but I was wrong. Very comfortable.

----------


## sol381

i think i understand about half of that..sounds like fun maybe...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> i think i understand about half of that..sounds like fun maybe...

  
Mmmm I understand all of it.... 
Instrument cluster and light bulbs does not sound like fun at all.
Fabricating door lock would be fun
Chainsaws are always fun.
Have you got a pic of the seat? (Also sounds like fun)

----------


## sol381

indeed chainsaws are always fun..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been doing a bit of soldering for the Isuzu boom box.
All the drivers connected    
Amp and 12V transformer test mounted    
240V cable to transformer can be disconnected.
(still need to tidy up that hole a bit)    
The guy I'm building it for wants it battery powered as well, so gotta secure these bricks inside the enclosures...

----------


## ringtail

Which half did you get Sol ? Nothing too tricky  :Biggrin:  Instrument cluster is quite ok to remove on the pajeros. The bulbs in the cluster are just wedges that one can replace. Unlike most others which are part if the bulb holder. Backhoe seat was done out of necessity. No seat at all meant sitting on the bare metal frame. Bollocks to that, literally. Also a random firepit shot

----------


## ringtail

Box is coming along nicely PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Awesome seat!   :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Box is coming along nicely PG

  
Thanks, yes it sounds pretty good too.
There's just so much more work with these things than it may appear..... 
Cut one piece of ply, try to fit it, trim a bit more off, try again, trim, try.....ok that fits....next piece.....
Mark out holes, pilot drill tin and plywood for the front, jigsaw/holesaw the tin, migsaw/holesaw the plywood, fit everything, look, yes it fits, take everything off, make the next piece, put everything back together, have another look, take everything apart......and so it goes on.  
I'm not complaining, really.....I love making these things, but the endless assembling and disassembling gets a bit tedious at times.   
It always seems that in day one you get heaps done.
cut all the holes, mount the drivers, hook it all up temporarily....and test it....and it's almost done.....but naaaaaah no not by a long shot haha.
Then for the next couple of days, do a bit here and bit there, solder some stuff and run some wires.....but at the end of each day the box still looks the same as it did the day before....

----------


## sol381

set up a production line in china.. you might need to initially order 10,000 in your first run but might be worth it.. :Whistling:

----------


## ringtail

I hear ya. What one thinks is a pretty straight forward job nearly always turns challenging. That bloody seat base took me a whole day. Still, I wasn't doing anything and it needed to be done and I really like how it turned out. I could have done the usual plastic school seat but it's not how I roll  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> set up a production line in china.. you might need to initially order 10,000 in your first run but might be worth it..

  
Funny you should say that......at one of the markets when selling my metal creations I was approached by a gentleman of Asian descent who asked if I would be interested in a business venture involving having my things made "elsewhere"...  
...yeeeeah......thanks but no thanks   :Rofl5:

----------


## sol381

at least your not quoting on a job and it takes twice as long as you think.. that is a real piss off..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I hear ya. What one thinks is a pretty straight forward job nearly always turns challenging. That bloody seat base took me a whole day. Still, I wasn't doing anything and it needed to be done and I really like how it turned out. I could have done the usual plastic school seat but it's not how I roll

  
I hear a lot of comments when at the markets with my stuff. 
"that's just a plough disc and some steel pipe" 
"oh I see, he put one of them on that and..." 
"My husband could make that" 
etc 
mmmm, always easy to walk around and name components...  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> at least your not quoting on a job and it takes twice as long as you think.. that is a real piss off..

  
Oh I've been there too mate.
Never fun.  
Good when it goes the other way though hehe.

----------


## ringtail

> at least your not quoting on a job and it takes twice as long as you think.. that is a real piss off..

  Quoting is top fun. NOT. Just charge for your time. Everyone else does so why not us

----------


## sol381

bit hard when the job takes 4 months but i know what you mean..easier being a sparkie or plumber when it comes to pricing..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Quoting is top fun. NOT. Just charge for your time. Everyone else does so why not us

  
I've got the garden tidy/pruning quotes down pat, mostly. 
When I go over time it's usually because I do a bit more.....just because _that tree really needs a few more limbs taken out_ or something like that... 
At no extra charge of course....    

> bit hard when the job takes 4 months but i know what you mean..easier being a sparkie or plumber when it comes to pricing..

  
Ugh...I've turned down a few big jobs in the past....ones that involved getting a handful of other contractors in...concrete edging, bollard lights, plumbing......nah.
let someone else deal with that. 
I usually go with my gut and as soon as something involves more than my dingo bloke...or some other trade/contractor I know I can rely on....thanks but no thanks  
Not worth the hassle to me

----------


## Marc

Hey Ringtail, how did you do that seat? Reuter? Chisel, carving tools? Sat very hard on the wood? Bloody overkill for a seat ! real neat, put it on the bar stool and tie an old pillow to the tractor seat

----------


## Marc

I can't find a person that would come two weekly and do the lawn and edging regularly. There is always something. I think I am at the 5th in 7 years. They seem to go for a few month then they either disappear or let the grass go wild for a month, don't answer the phone or any number of different things. Weird. And I never argue over what they charge. I look at those houses that have a good keeper and the lawn is like a golf green with envy. It does not take much, just come regularly and collect the money. Beats me. 
My wife says ... "May be they get allergies from the grass" ... he he she is always conciliatory.

----------


## sol381

How many drinks you had today mate..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How many drinks you had today mate..

  
Who?

----------


## sol381

who...ever..was aimed at marc.. seemed like he needed one after that rant..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> who...ever..was aimed at marc.. seemed like he needed one after that rant..

  
Or he could just mow his own damn lawn like the rest of us.  
The after-mowing-beer is always one of the best.
sitting back, looking at the neat lawn and smelling the freshly cut grass while having a cold one.
He doesn't know what he's missing haha    :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

> bit hard when the job takes 4 months but i know what you mean..easier being a sparkie or plumber when it comes to pricing..

  That should really be part of pre construction and chargable time. If people want a massive job quoted just so they can compare prices they should be charged.

----------


## ringtail

> Hey Ringtail, how did you do that seat? Reuter? Chisel, carving tools? Sat very hard on the wood? Bloody overkill for a seat ! real neat, put it on the bar stool and tie an old pillow to the tractor seat

  A bit of everything really. Router, chisel, circ saw, chainsaw, grinder, sander, welder. Everything except the router sled really. Actually, if I was less lazy on the day and set the router sled up I would have saved a boatload of time. Ironic. As far as overkill goes, well I'm trying very hard not to be typical tight ar$ed farmer that would rather sit on barbed wire than spend a few bob.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sol381

of course,, but try and convince the public that they should pay for it..time is money..

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Sitting back with smugness

----------


## sol381

but... youre not sitting.. youre standing taking the photo..does look smug tho

----------


## OBBob

Looks robust.   :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Looks robust.

  Is there another way?

----------


## Marc

> How many drinks you had today mate..

  Where did that come from? Who are you anyway?

----------


## Marc

> A bit of everything really. Router, chisel, circ saw, chainsaw, grinder, sander, welder. Everything except the router sled really. Actually, if I was less lazy on the day and set the router sled up I would have saved a boatload of time. Ironic. As far as overkill goes, well I'm trying very hard not to be typical tight ar$ed farmer that would rather sit on barbed wire than spend a few bob.

  Nee it's pretty damn good. You know that seems like the perfect job for that arbortech grinder wheel for carving. That and a steady hand of course.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where did that come from? Who are you anyway?

  
Don't worry about him, he's http://www.renovateforum.com/f85/nothing-118430/    :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Is there another way?

  Oh yeah... we've some at the other end of the scale on here before!  
A few tools would've got a workout with that timber.

----------


## Marc

> Or he could just mow his own damn lawn like the rest of us.  
> The after-mowing-beer is always one of the best.
> sitting back, looking at the neat lawn and smelling the freshly cut grass while having a cold one.
> He doesn't know what he's missing haha

  Priorities. I have probably cut more lawn than most and still do for the large part yet chose to contract out what I don't have time for. Not a crime last time I checked. Just hard to find someone reliable. Now that should be a crime of sort  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Sitting back with smugness

  That is some deck (even if a low one ha ha) 
That timber belongs on a wharf! Definitely bullet proof.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have probably cut more lawn than most

  Yeah yeah   :Violin:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha ... well may be with the exception of those who do so for a living. One acre every two weeks sometimes every week is good enough for me. Can't do the steep banks, hate it, plus I see no point when I can build stuff that would cost me tens of thousands if I had to contract them out. 
The last guy that I engaged out of the local paper to do the lawn, did it once, then disappeared only to come back 3 weeks later saying, Hey mate ... your lawn look ok they are a bit dormant from lack of rain. Do you mind I come back in two weeks time? Have to go up the coast with the missus. 
Still no sign. 
The previous one did it a few times and then had to go to hospital apparently very ill because I never saw him again. Must check the obituaries.
My wife comments have me worried now, she should know about allergies, sees it every day at the surgery.  :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Had the NBN guy come to connect the fibre optic cable from the outside box to the inside box. Yes there is a largish box inside. But anyway, as long as it gives me decent speed more than the 2.5MBS I get from the Optus cable. Very thin the fiber optic cable that goes from outside to inside. The cable from the pit to the side of the house is way bigger and stiffer. Probably just the casing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Different breed them mower blokes

----------


## Marc

Had a good one for a few years though. German dude as old as my father and still going strong. Used to go out the Hawkesbury at sea with his old Bertram 26' until his engine quit. Was out there for days until someone heard his calls on the radio. Marine rescue have become irrelevant this days, don't even answer the radio. 
Not sure what became of him. Phone still goes to message. 
I think I am in the Bermuda Triangle of the mower blokes ...  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I suspect that your situation says something about your 'lawn'? Sometimes they ain't worth the going rate...

----------


## Marc

There is nothing unusual about it. Takes them 1/2 hour to 45 minutes, they set the price I say yes.   :Sad3: 
I think it is to do with the location.

----------


## ringtail

> Nee it's pretty damn good. You know that seems like the perfect job for that arbortech grinder wheel for carving. That and a steady hand of course.

  Yep for sure. perfect application for it. After roughing it out I find a 40 grit flap disc in the grinder works great. I use them on furniture I make too. Great for smashing the soft sap wood off various bits and they "shape" timber really well with heaps of control.

----------


## ringtail

> Priorities. I have probably cut more lawn than most and still do for the large part yet chose to contract out what I don't have time for. Not a crime last time I checked. Just hard to find someone reliable. Now that should be a crime of sort

  
Too many properties me thinks  :Tongue:  . Bloody dentists

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I find a 40 grit flap disc in the grinder works great. I use them on furniture I make too. Great for smashing the soft sap wood off various bits and they "shape" timber really well with heaps of control.

  
Indeed. 
I keep telling people I do this and they're all like "OMG flap disc on timber, I would never have thought of that"  
Well...DUUUURRRR it's a bit of rotating sandpaper......  
uuuhhh    

> Too many properties me thinks  . Bloody dentists

   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Hells yes. They work awesome. I just get the cheapo 40 grit craftrights from Bumrings. $6 for 5 discs. Happy days

----------


## Marc

Is that the one with velcro backing? I never use it on wood but for cleaning up steel, the 40 grit on a grinder gets hot too quickly and flies off in bits. Works good with the slower 180mm polisher though. 80 grit does not get that hot and seems to go further

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hells yes. They work awesome. I just get the cheapo 40 grit craftrights from Bumrings. $6 for 5 discs. Happy days

  Haha me too.
usually two packs per visit.    

> Is that the one with velcro backing?

  no

----------


## Marc

http://www.arbortech.com.au/upload/p...-catalogue.pdf 
Not cheap this little devils, but better than carving with a chainsaw.

----------


## Marc

Oh I see, those ones ... yes tried them, again not on wood. Not very successful. Probably will do better on wood. Wood does not generate so much heat as to destroy the glue.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> http://www.arbortech.com.au/upload/p...-catalogue.pdf 
> Not cheap this little devils, but better than carving with a chainsaw.

  
That guard looks like it would get in the way.....  :Fisch:              :Yikes2:

----------


## Marc

Most people don't use the chip guard, providing you have a face mask it should be OK. I agree it looks a bit over the top.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rybulSP0oU0 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMKn...gE12wEHH_eCdKw 
I like this one too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WsgpsXlg3M

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh I see, those ones ... yes tried them, again not on wood. Not very successful. Probably will do better on wood. Wood does not generate so much heat as to destroy the glue.

  
Dunno mate.....I have stuffed up a Flexovit disc that cost 6 times as much as one of those cheap ones..... in the same amount of time.....so at $6 for 5 discs.....well....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> providing you have a face mask it should be OK.

  
I usually wear one of these

----------


## Marc

https://weldingstore.tokentools.com....FQyZvAodZ5UObQ 
This saved my face/eyes/nose

----------


## ringtail

Never had an issue with those craftright flaps. I'd even go so far as to say they last longer on wood and steel than the pricey ones

----------


## Marc

Do they make them 5" or only 4" ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm only 4" I think

----------


## ringtail

Never seen bigger than 4

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Never seen bigger than 4

  
Too early in the day to make a joke about that.....  :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of jokes.....nobody noticed my joke at the top of this page....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also.....the little dude with earmuffs on those flap discs looks like a clown when you turn him around   :Biggrin:          :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

> Speaking of jokes.....nobody noticed my joke at the top of this page....

   Ha ha, I only now see that the word nothing is a link ha ha.
I had 2 in a row yesterday. Hope it is a one off day.

----------


## phild01

> Speaking of jokes.....nobody noticed my joke at the top of this page....

  what post #.... ??

----------


## Marc

> what post #.... ??

   1801

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## jimfish

Drove past the Bunnings trade centre in Pakenham today. Sign out the front says Bostich framing nails $15 a box which was too good to pass up. 20 boxes now in the ute ready for the trip back to Tas

----------


## phild01

> 1801

  Is my top of page too, hmm,  :Confused:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is my top of page too, hmm,

  
And there you were, not long ago...using every single headbanging smiley on the forum when I didn't get one of your jokes.   :Rolleyes:  
Might help if you read the conversation on the previous page that lead up to it.  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Drove past the Bunnings trade centre in Pakenham today. Sign out the front says Bostich framing nails $15 a box which was too good to pass up. 20 boxes now in the ute ready for the trip back to Tas

  
They might pull you up for nail trafficking  :Shock:

----------


## notvery

> 

  Um where did you get that picture of me at work pg!!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Um where did you get that picture of me at work pg!!!

  Doesn't matter....but there was one of you on the weekend as well    
...or is that ringtail.....still get the two of you confused....  :Unsure:         
.

----------


## phild01

> Is my top of page too, hmm,

  Ok, #1634

----------


## jimfish

> They might pull you up for nail trafficking

  Personal use only your honour .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ok, #1634

  
Still confused then....  :Rofl5:

----------


## phild01

> Still confused then....

  No, just too lazy delving further back to the original quote :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making pegs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No, just too lazy delving further back to the original quote

  
Well you went way past it....  
Sol took a swipe at Marc
Marc said "Who are you"
I said "he's nothing"
 (the word "nothing" being the link to Sol's thread titled "nothing")     :Smilie:

----------


## notvery

Now thems is real pegs! So what you pegging? Something small obviously. ..like a house in a cyclone

----------


## phild01

> Well you went way past it....  
> Sol took a swipe at Marc
> Marc said "Who are you"
> I said "he's nothing"
>  (the word "nothing" being the link to Sol's thread titled "nothing")

  Same thing I was meaning, just didn't remember the name of the thread...geeze :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

Hey PG, are those circus tent pegs?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now thems is real pegs! So what you pegging? Something small obviously. ..like a house in a cyclone

    

> Hey PG, are those circus tent pegs?

  
big tarp in the sand   

> Same thing I was meaning, just didn't remember the name of the thread...geeze

   :Rofl5:  the link to the thread was in the post in question. 
Tough crowd
Tough crowd  
Maybe I should stick to GIFs of a guy getting kicked in the balls.  
*some time later* 
(Well I would if the forum would let me upload a GIF  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway, old star pickets can be found for free or next to nothing usually and for the sake of a couple of minutes work, you have a peg bigger and stronger than anything the camping shop has to offer.  
I usually weld a plate on top for bashing as well   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> the link to the thread was in the post in question. 
> Tough crowd
> Tough crowd

   Platty, I use the standard look (not the woody one) and as such, links like that fail to highlight so I can only read the print verbatim  ie the link looks the same as the rest of the post! 
As such, I can now see the link if I hover over the word :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ringtail

> My wife comments have me worried now, she should know about allergies, sees it every day at the surgery.

  ahhh, so you're a dentist and the wife is money grubbing doctor then  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Platty, I use the standard look (not the woody one) and as such, links like that fail to highlight so I can only read the print verbatim  ie the link looks the same as the rest of the post! 
> As such, I can now see the link if I hover over the word

  Ooooooh OOOOOOKAAAAAAYYYYYYY then, you're excused....I guess....this time...    
Hmm 
What's the "standard look"?
I use "reno3" 
white, yellow-ish and brown...ish   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Looks are deceiving ... standard looks even more so  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Never seen bigger than 4

  Said the actress to the bishop.  
That better PG ?

----------


## Marc

Clearly she was acting ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Said the actress to the bishop.  
> That better PG ?

    :happy:

----------


## goldie1

Some one mentioned chainsaw carving enjoy http://www.youtube.com/embed/2a1QISYNGHs?rel=0

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What am I up to.....?   :Shock:         :Unsure:

----------


## notvery

Making a boom box sewing machine with cat motion detectors?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Making a boom box sewing machine with cat motion detectors?

  
Fixing a rip in a tent.
Went ok....I think...time will tell. 
Been a while since I operated a sewingmachine.... :Unsure:  30 years maybe  :Shock:  
Just like riding a bike....a bike with flat tires and no handlebars down a steep hill   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been shopping  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:         :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Did you buy the box or is your shopping in the box ... funny because yesterday I saw 2 of those boxes at Cash Converters, one was  80L and the other 100L

----------


## OBBob

> Did you buy the box or is your shopping in the box ... funny because yesterday I saw 2 of those boxes at Cash Converters, one was  80L and the other 100L

  180L of beer storage, sounds about right for PG.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, reminds me of my "overflow fridge" on the veranda. Started with an unused bar fridge, quickly replaced by a 200L Aldi fridge, soon to be replaced by a 400L standard size fridge. Never enough room in the fridge  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha just bought the esky   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Cool !

----------


## ringtail

Get a decent sized mackeral in that PG  :Tongue:  or enough crabs to get you thrown in the slammer  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Been fixing the fences that lazy bastard cattle farmers can't be bother fixing themselves. Frikken frikken frikken cows !!!

----------


## OBBob

> Been fixing the fences that lazy bastard cattle farmers can't be bother fixing themselves. Frikken frikken frikken cows !!!

  Did you keep a stray cow at least?

----------


## sol381

bbq at ringtails tonight.fresh meat on offer.. PG can bring the beers in his new esky..

----------


## Black Cat

I have some beer - can I come too?

----------


## ringtail

All are welcome. Mmmmmm, rib eye.  :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

rib eye indeed.. ill bring the fence mending tools...

----------


## OBBob

SilentButDeadly could weld up a cow-sized spit with his new welder.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

And no doubt PG can put together a gearbox and motor to power the spit from a discarded tractor and hair dryer ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

That runs off Ringtail's 12v solar.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Nah just run the spit off the backhoe pto  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

> .. ill bring the fence mending tools...

  About 30 pairs of gloves gone through so far. Everything from welding gloves to cheapo bumrings specials. Barb gets em all in the end.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> About 30 pairs of gloves gone through so far. Everything from welding gloves to cheapo bumrings specials. Barb gets em all in the end.

  Tell Barb to stop stealing/eating your gloves then....   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Goin' bush     :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

enjoy

----------


## ringtail

> Tell Barb to stop stealing/eating your gloves then....

  Bloody barb !  :Mad:

----------


## dmac

Got a start on the steel frame for the stables for the new mini horses.   
These are the little blighter's here  
Dave.

----------


## ringtail

We have a few around us that have mini horses. I have to ask, why ? What is their purpose ?

----------


## notvery

Pit ponies.
And to plough very tiny furrows....oooh and to pull tiny drays to deliver small beer deliveries for the new small bar scene

----------


## Bros



----------


## Bros

10 minutes later

----------


## notvery

Somone stole em! That's not fair.

----------


## jimfish

Having a celebratory beer but also lamenting the fact that my first grandchild was born in Melb today less than 24 hrs after I went back to Tas. Oh well bring on Easter .

----------


## OBBob

Congratulations!  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Cat

Oh bad luck Jimfish - so frustrating when you are tied to the ferry timetable - hope all is well with mum and bub - and congrats - Grandad!

----------


## goldie1

Just came back from the Melbourne garden show. Have you seen this blokes site PG  http://russbrebner.com.au/index.php?p=3_1 
He had a stand there

----------


## jimfish

> Oh bad luck Jimfish - so frustrating when you are tied to the ferry timetable - hope all is well with mum and bub - and congrats - Grandad!

  Thanks
Not the Ferry timetable , it's the work timetable that got me.( one of the downsides of working for yourself) mum and bubs are both very well and a very happy grandad is itching for Easter to get over to Melb and see her. (Them)

----------


## Black Cat

Oh bother - well, at least you get to see bubs soon - past the butt ugly stage and into being cute by then. 
Personally I am sitting here contemplating the perfidy of letting agents. Sigh. Still, at least I have a beer.

----------


## commodorenut

Happy to see this view.  And glad to be home where the locals don't speak funny.....  :Smilie: 
Nice trip though - but it was work, and only on the north island.

----------


## notvery

Quiet without pg. wonder if he's avoided being taken by drop bears on his bush bashing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hello, back from camping.
Was a good coupla days with lots of sun, salt water, mud, sand, mozzies, sandflies, beers, crabs, bogged vehicles, campfires and bewdiful sunsets. 
Got lots of pics, of course, will post more later. 
Here's one for now.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

entree?

----------


## Micky013

Not sure if this thread is still on its original track but here are a couple things ive just finished working on. First one being a dining table made from oregon and second a work bench for my garage.

----------


## notvery

Which ones which?  I would be happy with both as my dining table

----------


## ringtail

Cool table and bench. The grinder will be a PITA to use there though. Please don't say you move it around to suit  :Biggrin: . It should be bolted down solid  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Wow!  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky013

Hahah yes i do move it out when i need it. First 3 are the table

----------


## ringtail

> Hahah yes i do move it out when i need it.

  
You and PG should set up a work shop  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Just completed waterproofing a new home. Bathroom with podium bath and separate shower, Ensuite with shower, Toilet and Laundry. Only problem was the 400 km drive to get there and the other 400 km drive to get home again.  
You've got to love 14 hour days though. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Just completed waterproofing a new home. Bathroom with podium bath and separate shower, Ensuite with shower, Toilet and Laundry. Only problem was the 400 km drive to get there and the other 400 km drive to get home again.  
> You've got to love 14 hour days though. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Hi Oldsaltoz, have you in the past recommended epoxy waterproofing for decks.  If so, is that the old fibreglass type that was used in bathrooms.  Just asking as I need to waterproof my Scyon deck and in full sun, it gets blistering hot.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi Oldsaltoz, have you in the past recommended epoxy waterproofing for decks.  If so, is that the old fibreglass type that was used in bathrooms.  Just asking as I need to waterproof my Scyon deck and in full sun, it gets blistering hot.

  I may have, I love epoxy products and use them almost every day and have done for many years.
The only way to waterproof a deck with an epoxy is not like the waterproofing of wet areas, that used standard poly resins and was only coated with an epoxy to avoid chemical damage. 
Waterproofing a deck with an epoxy based product is available but take care. The product needs to be a highly rated UV stable product, so white turns yellow over time and clear is a very doubtful option due to UV light damage in full sun. 
I had good results using timber slats on the foredeck of a catamaran by coating with an epoxy on sun warmed timber then added an epoxy primer and painted with an exterior paint. lasted about 15 years, then started to deteriorate due to scratches caused by the anchor and chain etc. Ended up replacing that with the recycled plastic boards, been in place a few years now and still looking good.

----------


## phild01

Sorry, should have added the intention to tile over it.  I did notice Wet-Seal have a product for waterproofing decks - DS411.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Sorry, should have added the intention to tile over it.  I did notice Wet-Seal have a product for waterproofing decks - DS411.

  Yes we do, but not an epoxy base and not fibreglass but a fabric. Also ready to tile the next day.
If you want to avoid the stain left by water running down the tile joints onto the face of the deck make sure an angle is included in the quote. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Yes we do, but not an epoxy base and not fibreglass but a fabric. Also ready to tile the next day.
> If you want to avoid the stain left by water running down the tile joints onto the face of the deck make sure an angle is included in the quote. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Thanks for that, will be using a drip angle for sure.

----------


## goldie1

> thanks for that, will be using a drip angle for sure.

  x2  I have the exact same deck to do

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not sure if this thread is still on its original track but here are a couple things ive just finished working on. First one being a dining table made from oregon and second a work bench for my garage.

  
Awesome table  :Shock:  (not sure about the chairs though  :Unsure:  ) 
Must be the pics....looks like there's more of an overhang on one side?        

> You and PG should set up a work shop

  Huh?
My bench grinder is bolted down.....would never have it sitting loose on the bench.  :Unsure: 
Even my metal drop saw is batten screwed to the bench.  
*waits for comment about angle grinder guards*

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...  
> *waits for comment about angle grinder guards*

  Surely you have them screwed to a wall somewhere so you don't lose them?

----------


## Micky013

Hey PG 
Missus picked the chairs so i had to give her that. Also its just the angle of the pic, i can assure its symmetrical 😬

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hey PG 
> Missus picked the chairs so i had to give her that. Also its just the angle of the pic, i can assure its symmetrical 

  
Hehe fair enough. 
yeh i figured it was only a perspective thing with the table.
Especially in the first pic, it looks waaaaay off   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

The construction with the pegs is a favourite. I'd love to build a green oak house (if I lived somewhere with green oak). Would been green golden cypress be comparable I wonder?  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## ringtail

> Huh?
> My bench grinder is bolted down.....would never have it sitting loose on the bench. 
> Even my metal drop saw is batten screwed to the bench.  
> *waits for comment about angle grinder guards*

  Yep, that was my angle, pardon the pun. You supply the angle grinders of death to compliment the bench grinder of death  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Tonight, I've been building a box... 
...for my new welder to sit on.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Tonight, I've been building a box... 
> ...for my new welder to sit on.

  
Where does the gas bottle go.......?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Where does the gas bottle go.......?

  Dunno...when I get one I'll figure it out!! I'll give gasless a go first. $380 for a bottle that'd last me a decade at the moment is a lot of coin that I could spend on fluxcore instead!!!!

----------


## ringtail

It's so little. How heavy SBD ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's so little. How heavy SBD ?

    
The only thing I don't like about it is how the torch lead connection sticks out a further 250-ish mm at the front which takes up a bit of room in a limited space like mine.

----------


## OBBob

He he... and this is why you hold onto pallets.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Wow, so not light. I'd say my little lincoln is less than that

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That's the package weight. So all the leads and such (which adds up to 12 metres of copper and fittings). The actual box without wire inside would be flat out weighing 15 kgs. 
Still haven't run it. No time. Plus the 15 amp lead I've had for a decade decided that the thicknesser and dusty were too much for it...strain relief had given up and the load seems to have done the rest. I've just cut the plug off to make sure. Off to the electrical wholesaler tomorrow...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Crabs are still eluding us up here.
got one though. 
Just legal... but decent size nippers

----------


## sol381

mmm .. what times dinner..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*burp*  
that was lunch

----------


## sol381

lucky i didnt post a pic of the lobster i caught that i had for lunch..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching porn  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk-r1MNHYX4

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More porn  :Smilie:   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu0EWKYzXpM

----------


## OBBob

I found a phone service for you PG ...    Artist advertises weather complaints hotline, is inundated with phone calls - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I found a phone service for you PG ...    Artist advertises weather complaints hotline, is inundated with phone calls - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

    :Rofl5:   
My only complaints about the weather is usually that I run out of beer too quick when it's hot!    
I'll pass it on to MooMoo though and she can ring them when there's thunder   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Well there's been a lot of discussion in the thread about rain ... "where is it?" ... then "why is there so much" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> I found a phone service for you PG ...    Artist advertises weather complaints hotline, is inundated with phone calls - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

  She is collecting voice messages for what she calls art! Rang that number last night and told her this is just a load of dribble :Rain:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Procrastinating.....

----------


## Marc

Who? what? where? when?  
Ah oh I see ... mañana ...  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

> She is collecting voice messages for what she calls art! Rang that number last night and told her this is just a load of dribble

  What so you actually spoke to her.. thought it was recorded message.. baffles me how some people make money these days..

----------


## phild01

> What so you actually spoke to her.. thought it was recorded message.. baffles me how some people make money these days..

   No, and yes a recorded message, last night she was on the ABC extolling her 'art'.  Life must be boring that this sort of thing attracts interest.

----------


## OBBob

Would be better to call it 'research' and get a grant for the work!

----------


## sol381

yes but research into what?

----------


## OBBob

> yes but research into what?

  Oh gee... so many options. What about 'an investigation into the impacts of climate change on the mental stability of society'?   :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

excellent, here`s 50 grand.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I just had to chuck a U-turn and grab this  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Thinking of PG for some reason?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha. 
And Metrix?   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Haha. 
> And Metrix?

  
Ha ha ... true! Actually, it's another small hardware that has succumbed to the big boys ... seems the esky sales wasn't enough and it's closed down.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha ha ... true! Actually, it's another small hardware that has succumbed to the big boys ... seems the esky sales wasn't enough and it's closed down.

  
Stupid big green shed   :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

> Stupid big green shed

  Hmm ... can't say I've helped. Unfortunately, having been in there a few times it was expensive and low stocked. The Esky's may have been a good deal ... but unfortunately not what I was after.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hmm ... can't say I've helped. Unfortunately, having been in there a few times it was expensive and low stocked. The Esky's may have been a good deal ... but unfortunately not what I was after.

    :Shrug:

----------


## OBBob

Well TBH they don't help themselves. Some of them around us have done quite well because they decided to evolve and specialize in something that the big stores don't. If they don't progress (as with any business) then they run the risk of getting left behind. Of course this may well have been their intended game plan and they've just been sitting tight to sell out to apartment developers.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it's easy to just put the blame on Bunnings and the likes for the demise of your local shop. 
Still, we used to have a number of tool shops up here, Glenfords, Tool City and some other ones.
They were very good on prices, stuck to a few brands like Makita, DeWalt etc.
(As well as timber suppliers, plumbing shops, fastener shops...) 
Many have disappeared as people prefer the convenience of everything under one roof.
And sausage sizzle   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Our local joint is still hanging in there  Porters | Building Supplies and Hardware Retail    
but they're feeling the pinch as well.
Both from Bunnings and the mining downturn.  Mackay company to cut staff | Mackay Daily Mercury   
I get most of my hardwood from there as well as lots of other things.
They're pretty good on prices with a lot of stuff, as well as quality.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Yeh it's easy to just put the blame on Bunnings and the likes for the demise of your local shop. 
> Still, we used to have a number of tool shops up here, Glenfords, Tool City and some other ones.
> They were very good on prices, stuck to a few brands like Makita, DeWalt etc.
> (As well as timber suppliers, plumbing shops, fastener shops...) 
> Many have disappeared as people prefer the convenience of everything under one roof.
> And sausage sizzle

   Not to mention Ozito Fluoro ...  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

indeed...glenford has been gone a while now.. his brother greg ford is still doing well with tradetools tho..be interesting at the ford family christmas party with those 2..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Day two of (yet another) shed, yard, shed, behind shed, behind the other shed, etc cleanup.
Took a whole ute load to the scrap yard yesterday. 
Amazing how much crap is hiding everywhere  :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

"one for the tip, one for PG's scrapyard", "one for the tip, one for PG's scrapyard", "one for the tip, one for PG's scrapyard" ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Doesn't help that I'm storing a mate's tinny and trailer at the moment as well

----------


## OBBob

Oh ... is it your place ... I thought this was a job. Whoops.  
How'd your other mates apartment tiling saga go? Could he actually get back in the door to look?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh ... is it your place ... I thought this was a job. Whoops.

  Haha    

> How'd your other mates apartment tiling saga go? Could he actually get back in the door to look?

  Oh yeah that's all done and dusted.
Looks good so far. 
But time will tell

----------


## PlatypusGardens

One of the things that went to the scrapper was the old trusty and rusty windmill, which has spent the past two years as a plant support for the chilli bush. 
The stand was beyond salvaging but the top half was still ok.
Made a new pole for it, replaced the bearings and mounted it on one of the posts on the deck with conduit clips   :Yes:               :happy:

----------


## Moondog55

I'm not doing anything.
I was going to put the new tranny cooler on the ute but there's a cloud in the sky and it might rain

----------


## Marc

Did the chilli plant survive?
I have 3 chilli plants from some seeds I got from Vietnam, a place called Hue. They are about 150mm long and hotter than the bird's eye chilli. Produce a ton of fruit and never stop. I have given away kilos of chilli, put them in the freezer, made chilli sauce. They would sell well at the markets if I had the time for it. Want to try growing them PG?

----------


## Marc

Seen a Ryobi 60L workshop vacuum for $120 at cash convertors. Looks pretty solid and clean, probably get it for $100.

----------


## Marc

Bummer it's faulty ... Ryobi what was I thinking?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We got over 2 years and more chillis than you can poke a windmill at from that plant.
Still have a container full in the freezer.
It died off a while back though. 
have a few more on the go.  
So...that windmill on the deck is cool and all, but I can't see it from the patio, so I made this from an old aircon fan and some bits and pieces and stuck it on the fence    
It's spinning really fast actually, but you can't see that in the pics obviously. 
It's a cool shape too.
Very Batman-like   :Wink:

----------


## Cecile

Moondog and I are relaxing after dinner with our house guest - Black Cat!

----------


## OBBob

> Moondog and I are relaxing after dinner with our house guest - Black Cat!

  He's enjoying having light and power I guess.   :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

> We got over 2 years and more chillis than you can poke a windmill at from that plant.
> Still have a container full in the freezer.
> It died off a while back though. 
> have a few more on the go.  
> So...that windmill on the deck is cool and all, but I can't see it from the patio, so I made this from an old aircon fan and some bits and pieces and stuck it on the fence    
> It's spinning really fast actually, but you can't see that in the pics obviously. 
> It's a cool shape too.
> Very Batman-like

  Cool PG. Looks like something out of Vikings

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool PG. Looks like something out of Vikings

  
It's quite mesmerising to watch  :Smilie:  
now that I know it works I might knock up a neater tail fin for it.
That's just a bit of tin folded in half and pop riveted together around the tube.
Thinking it needs something more curvy. 
maybe flames 
mm

----------


## ringtail

Do it !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I will

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And there's these two as well   :Wink:     
I can see where this is heading.....my own wind farm   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah I knew it! 
Blade had a thing that looked very similar.
(Blade, as in the Wesley Snipes movie)        
Got me buggered how he managed to catch that without cutting his fingers off.. 
meh  
He's Blade, he can do anything.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's quite mesmerising to watch  
> now that I know it works I might knock up a neater tail fin for it.
> That's just a bit of tin folded in half and pop riveted together around the tube.
> Thinking it needs something more curvy. 
> maybe flames 
> mm

   

> Do it !

   

> I will

  
First attempt.....turned out nothing like what I had planned of course  :Rofl5:    
..still...not bad    
Might have another go   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I drew up a second one, cut it out and it ended up looking 90% like the first one!  :Wtf:     
But, that was my last bit of sheet, so cut the second one to be used as the bottom half and now it looks a lot better.   :Yes:       :Smilie:   
Now to see how much I can stuff it up trying to weld it on to the windmill   :Rolleyes:

----------


## r3nov8or

Somehow reminds me of an airline logo  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Moondog and I are relaxing after dinner with our house guest - Black Cat!

   Mm ... cat and dog ... is he actually a cat?  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yea that's heaps bettererer   :Biggrin:    
Seems to work ok.
Could maybe have been a bit bigger but meh        
Finished it off with this spike I had made for one of my rusty choppers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sigh:   
just had to make one more.....    
 Yes the fin is from an old aircon casing hehe      
I like this one....it's a bit temperamental and only spins when it wants to.    :Rofl5:   
ok no more windmills now. 
sheesh....

----------


## sol381

Looks good mate.. bit of time on your hands at the moment eh..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I work fast   :Wink:

----------


## sol381

indeed.. only way to work.. need to, with that heat you get up there..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh still warm up here.
29 at the moment. 
Been a hot summer.
Well, temperature wise it's been normal for the most part, just no breeze.....and hoomid   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

same here but still getting 31.. 2 seasons this year i think

----------


## ringtail

Lookin' good PG. 
33 here today and at the farm. Only plus is the extension to the short shorts and skirts season around Sth Bank. Not to mention the chicks walking around in bikinis after a dip at the Sth Bank "beach"  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

pics

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha, no. Use your imagination  :Biggrin:  . I'm sure you've been to the beach before. Sth Bank is a real melting pot. There is the beach of course but also heaps of corporate stuff, cinemas, food joints, construction sites and the massive TAFE. So much going on. See all sorts of thing waiting to pick the other half up.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> pics

  Surely you know what beach sand looks like....?      :clown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made a wheel for the big side gate.
Doesn't get used often but when it does it's always a struggle having to lift it to keep it from dragging on the ground in a couple of spots.  
One of those rowntuit jobs that finally got done  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

That's wheely good. See what I did there ?

----------


## ringtail

Just finished washing the dogs. Now they can make a bee line straight for the nearest buffalo bagel tomorrow at the farm  :Rolleyes:  . Also did 4 loads of washing, potted up 100 seedlings and did the shopping. Bloody Fridays.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's wheely good. See what I did there ?

   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     

> Just finished washing the dogs. Now they can make a bee line straight for the nearest buffalo bagel tomorrow at the farm  . Also did 4 loads of washing, potted up 100 seedlings and did the shopping. Bloody Fridays.

  
Busy day.  :Shock:   
Well, sitting down having a beer thinking about making another windmill from that last fan I have laying in the shed.   :Sigh:  
It's inevitable   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Fisch:

----------


## David.Elliott

I am going to have to pray the God of Welding, (is it Thor, the big bloke with the hammer?) to anoint me with the grace and coordination to learn to not stick that f^&%$g stick to the f2#$%^g workpiece... 
Really like all this stuff, but can I do it..NOPE!  I have a coded welder/boilermaker near me, and every time I ask him for lessons (paid in beer) he says don't bother, just bring it here and I'll do it...but that's not the point! 
Few months ago saw him constructing a trotting spider from the smallest, thinnest walled ali  (or might have been something more exotic), tube, I'd ever seen with his TIG. Sometimes, as you all know, it's best to keep ones ignorance to oneself...

----------


## sol381

Good Lord.. now that is a rant if i ever saw one..

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha. Free tip David, turn the amps up. Most stick novices look at the amp rating on the electrode box. Say it's 80-130 for that rod they generally go 100. And the rod sticks to the job and is a PITA to get it going. Turn the amps up to near max for that rod say 125 and it will strike an arc much better and run nicer. Also, don't practice on thin steel. Get some 10 mm flat bar and just run beads, the second half overlapping the first. Use a whole box of rods and then some. Dunk the work piece in a bucket of water every 5-6 runs.  Called a pad weld and is the first thing one does at welding school. Forget anything else until you can run flat beads like boss.

----------


## ringtail

> Busy day.   
> Well, sitting down having a beer thinking about making another windmill from that last fan I have laying in the shed.   
> It's inevitable

  looks good mate. PG the windmill king. 
I also lopped all the calistermons  out the front. Packed half of the loppings into the trailer to take to the mulcher at the farm. The loppings were packed, piece of mdf on top and ratchet strapped down. Pack another layer, another ratchet strap, release the first straps and remove the timber. Place timber on top, ratchet straps.....so on and so forth. Did that 4 times. Trailer is like a giant compressed hash cake  :Biggrin:  . Still got heaps more to take out next weekend.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I am going to have to pray the God of Welding, (is it Thor, the big bloke with the hammer?) to anoint me with the grace and coordination to learn to not stick that f^&%$g stick to the f2#$%^g workpiece... 
> Really like all this stuff, but can I do it..NOPE!  I have a coded welder/boilermaker near me, and every time I ask him for lessons (paid in beer) he says don't bother, just bring it here and I'll do it...but that's not the point! 
> Few months ago saw him constructing a trotting spider from the smallest, thinnest walled ali  (or might have been something more exotic), tube, I'd ever seen with his TIG. Sometimes, as you all know, it's best to keep ones ignorance to oneself...

  
please refer to your sig

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I am going to have to pray the God of Welding, (is it Thor, the big bloke with the hammer?)

  hmmmm...Jack?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back from crabbing.
Good run this weekend....bagged 10 all up   :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

"PG's got crabs" - bet you prayed the teacher never called that out in high school....

----------


## ringtail

> Back from crabbing.
> Good run this weekend....bagged 10 all up

  Nice and full ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some fuller than others, but all very nice   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Sweet as

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sweet as

  
They were indeed

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sigh:  
the _morning after_ cleanup always sucks a bit though.....   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> the _morning after_ cleanup always sucks a bit though.....

  Surely there is a woman for such things ?  :Tongue:  ( ducks for cover)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Surely there is a woman for such things ?  ( ducks for cover)

  
No need to duck.
I cancelled today's job to stay home and clean the place up, do some washing etc.   
Cause I'm good like that.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

How many beers died in the clean up ?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*cough* 
....a couple....    :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

That a boy

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I sprayed some _"OFF!"_ mozzie repellant on the lawn here yesterday as there were bits of...um...crab meat and the flies were all over it.
Tried raking/picking the bits up but didn't really work        
The grass actually started dying off after a few hours....   
Potent stuff   :Shock:

----------


## Black Cat

That's alarming. Speaking of alarming, I accidentally set off the alarm at the bank last night when I popped in to clean. Oddly enough, the Security company was unable to explain how this had happened when the bank called this morning to find out why their alarm was still going. Admittedly I reported my error to the police at the time, who laughed.

----------


## David.Elliott

Reminds me of the insect repellent the army used to supply us that melted plastic watch faces...still didn't stop the f#$%^&g ticks...my best haul was 29 after a weekend in the bush..    

> I sprayed some _"OFF!"_ mozzie repellant on the lawn here yesterday as there were bits of...um...crab meat and the flies were all over it.
> Tried raking/picking the bits up but didn't really work        
> The grass actually started dying off after a few hours....   
> Potent stuff

----------


## OBBob

> That's alarming. Speaking of alarming, I accidentally set off the alarm at the bank last night when I popped in to clean. Oddly enough, the Security company was unable to explain how this had happened when the bank called this morning to find out why their alarm was still going. Admittedly I reported my error to the police at the time, who laughed.

  Sounds like a movie... didn't you dig a secret tunnel?

----------


## ringtail

I would have thought the dog would have cleaned up PG ? Or was it drunk too ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I would have thought the dog would have cleaned up PG ? Or was it drunk too ?

  No, that was some uncooked bits.
We broke a couple up and made chilli crab   :Wink:   
Apparently the dogs prefer their crabs cooked.   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Snobs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Snoopy is called "The Snob" in Swedish.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gettin a bit of rain here....had 8mm over night and a few showers still about.  
mmm....shed day methinks....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:

----------


## r3nov8or

watch the speed humps!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> watch the speed humps!

  So predictable....  :Rofl5:    
It's airbagged.  :Wink: 
Lowers when parked to sit flat on the ground.    
See?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Yes but is he comfortable? Give me a new Ducati Scrambler any day...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sigh

----------


## OBBob

He's forgotten his helmet.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Tough crowd....    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OBBob

It's missing two wheels...

----------


## r3nov8or

> So predictable....    
> It's airbagged. 
> Lowers when parked to sit flat on the ground.    
> See?

  Predictable or not, the front wheel will reach the far side of speed hump and trash the bike.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok then, how bout this   :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

That one will trash the speed hump  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Looks ultra-comfortable though ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That one will trash the speed hump

  
That eats speed humps for breakfast

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## SilentButDeadly

Beds are burning?

----------


## OBBob

I guess it's not reading any more.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Been banging in some posts...  
And putting a 'floor' into the new shed/carport

----------


## Black Cat

Watching an NBN tower being erected on the hill behind me. Seems to me the signal will shoot right over my roof, so perhaps not the progress I had hoped for.

----------


## OBBob

I thought the point was for it to be hard-wired fibre?  
I've been digging out a concrete path... one of the few times when it's good the person before you didn't do an over-engineered job.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Watching an NBN tower being erected on the hill behind me. Seems to me the signal will shoot right over my roof, so perhaps not the progress I had hoped for.

  As long as there's an antenna faced in your direction you'll be fine.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I thought the point was for it to be hard-wired fibre?  
> I've been digging out a concrete path... one of the few times when it's good the person before you didn't do an over-engineered job.

  Hard wired fibre is only for urbanised areas. Elsewhere it's fixed wireless and satellite.  We use satellite at the moment but our transfer to FW is only a couple of months away...

----------


## Black Cat

And at the moment I am on wireless with the nearest transmission station some many miles away on top of a hill. Any large metal object (train, cattle transport, the neighbour's truck) parked nearby and I lose my signal entirely. So a tower on the hill behind me will hopefully mean more reliable service - and possibly options other than Telstra.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> And at the moment I am on wireless with the nearest transmission station some many miles away on top of a hill. Any large metal object (train, cattle transport, the neighbour's truck) parked nearby and I lose my signal entirely. So a tower on the hill behind me will hopefully mean more reliable service - and possibly options other than Telstra.

  There are many options other than Telstra on FW. It all depends on the POI (point of interconnect) that the tower will run back to. Finder.com.au will tell you if you give it your address.  Giving your details to nbn.com.au will let them tell you when it's good to go...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thought I'd fix one of those "rowntuit" things.
The deadbolt on the big side gate has been hanging on by not a lot for some time since I changed the hinges. 
Rather than moving the bolt assembly, a steel plate with a hole in it seemed easier.  
Drilled the holes, put it in the vice and bashed it a bit to make it wrap around the post.
Went and checked it....needs a bit more, back to the vice bang bang bang, checked it again....  
well, it ain't gonna get much better than that....        
Gotta love these moments when a quick and easy job ACTUALLY is quick and easy.   :Smilie:     
One day I might actually cap those posts... 
.....one day     :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Chunky.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Old house stumps   :Wink:

----------


## thetrooper

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dCzjyypmXg 
enough said  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
note !!!! contains choice words!

----------


## Black Cat

> There are many options other than Telstra on FW. It all depends on the POI (point of interconnect) that the tower will run back to. Finder.com.au will tell you if you give it your address.  Giving your details to nbn.com.au will let them tell you when it's good to go...

  Thanks SBD - will do that!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thinking of making a new potbelly stove for the patio... 
...just looking at some pics..... 
...probably won't look like this but how cool is that!

----------


## lazydays

Ever hit a root at the bottom of a hole and you keep missing with the crowbar? Ever need to cut through a mass of small roots like Golden Canes? Keep breaking your wooden shovel handle trying to cut through or lever out pieces of clay.
You need this.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I made one of them once....never used it....then I needed the steel pipe I made the handle from for something else....

----------


## sol381

crowbar axe.. very cool...

----------


## ringtail

Turned a crowbar into one of them for a builder for chopping palm roots. Works great apparently. He also uses it for squaring up the edges on pool digs.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

They also go straight through Telstra lines, retic and other underground services.   :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

True dat

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> They also go straight through Telstra lines, retic and other underground services.

  ...and thongs.

----------


## ringtail

What about steel capped thongs ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What about steel capped thongs ?

  As long as you're wearing your hard hat....

----------


## OBBob

> What about steel capped thongs ?

  That would be difficult ... although in Europe they have steel capped sandles and safety crocks.  :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

Had a bobcat with post hole digger all lined up to dig a few hundred holes (Golf Course fence) and saw a dial before you dig post so gave them a ring. They asked for my location and they screamed down the phone " don't touch a thing, we'll be there in five minutes"
Next minute I was surrounded by trucks....fastest I have ever seen Telstra move. Apparently I was digging right next to the main co-axial cable Brisbane/Sydney just before it went across the Tweed River. They said I would have lost my house if I cut the cable.

----------


## r3nov8or

Is an interstate cable seriously shallower than a fence post hole? What, 800mm?

----------


## OBBob

^ quite possibly. HV cables aren't all that deep when you consider the implications of digging them up.  
What am I up to? Bought new boots. As always ... a bit of running around to get a composite toe version so that I don't have to take them off at airports (luxury).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Had a bobcat with post hole digger all lined up to dig a few hundred holes (Golf Course fence) and saw a dial before you dig post so gave them a ring. They asked for my location and they screamed down the phone " don't touch a thing, we'll be there in five minutes"
> Next minute I was surrounded by trucks....fastest I have ever seen Telstra move. Apparently I was digging right next to the main co-axial cable Brisbane/Sydney just before it went across the Tweed River. They said I would have lost my house if I cut the cable.

  
What? 
Dial-Before-You-Dig actually knew where something was?
Well I never.   :Rolleyes:    
(no, they've never been any help when I've contacted them)

----------


## lazydays

> Is an interstate cable seriously shallower than a fence post hole? What, 800mm?

  You would think so but they were very seriously concerned when I told them where I was.. What about when it emerges from the ground and crosses the Tweed River? I can't imagine a trench across the river. Maybe some extra insulation and re-inforcing.

----------


## Black Cat

> What? 
> Dial-Before-You-Dig actually knew where something was?
> Well I never.     
> (no, they've never been any help when I've contacted them)

  Nor me. I had a dial before you dig post in my fence line when I arrived. Planned to dig the septic in around that spot - fifteen phonecalls, reference to their archivist (yes they have an archivist) and they discovered they had lifted the cable some twenty years previously. I asked why they had not removed the posts as well - they said that was not part of the contract ........ 
On a lighter note, I found a large curtain in the local Bargain centre which will be perfect for my loungeroom window. Cut it in half today at sewing, found the lead weights I had squirrrelled away a few years ago (in case) and will spend a happy evening pinning up seams. Of course they will not be hung until I have replaced the two side architraves and painted the lot (not to mention obtained a runner) but it is progress of a sort.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I emailed them regarding our front yard once, just to see what's where. 
Got told that there's probably a telstra line and water.....somewhere.
But I could get detailed plans from the council. 
haha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Why didn't I think of this.....   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

^ Lol. I'm waiting again, sigh... airports.

----------


## ringtail

I like it PG.

----------


## OBBob

> I like it PG.

  Same emissions control as the current models!   :Tongue:

----------


## commodorenut

Dial 1100.... brought back some memories..... A few years back I got a call from a Bobcat operator mate of mine one saturday.  "Can you come look at this cable I ripped up in a nearby suburb?"
His client had bought a council laneway, and they were ripping up the old footpath to lay a new driveway & large garage in the back yard.
He skimmed no more than about 4 inches & ripped up a cable with about 50 pairs in it.  
Dial 1100 said there was nothing listed near that laneway.
I spotted the old pit on the neighbour's front verge, and following the cable that was run BESIDE the pathway, I was able to pull it up like a grass runner for a few metres, and find that's where it was headed.
So we rang Telstra, described where we were, and he said "oh, we've had a lot of complaints about no internet in that area" - a bit more prompting and it was "oh, better get my boss" - and like lazydays, 3 vans all turned up within 15 minutes. 
Turns out it was a suburban "trunk" that connected several cul-de-sacs & a street at the other end of that laneway back to one of the main pits in the suburb.
First thing they asked was for proof of the 1100 call.  He had them fax it to him, so that was all good.
They all agreed it was poorly laid, and he wouldn't be charged for the remedial work.  I expressed my surprise at the 100mm depth and they said it's common in suburbs of that age - apparently a lot of early contractor jobs were done like that to make the most cash in the least time, and nobody from Telecom checked them properly in the day so the cowboys got away with it.   
So even if it comes up blank, make sure you get them to fax or email the confirmation to you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So even if it comes up blank, make sure you get them to fax or email the confirmation to you.

  fair call   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I'll remember till the day I die the time when I was sitting in the front bar of a Dubbo hotel watching a couple of blokes with a mini excavator digging up the footpath across the laneway beside the pub...next thing you know a jet of natural gas has blasted up through the verandah overhead. My colleague and I grabbed our schooners and headed out back into the rear lane...before we realised that if the thing had gone off it would've taken the pub off at ground level.  
Finished our beers and found another pub...and felt sorry for the two blokes who no doubt copped a proper kicking...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Off to collect my big blue compressor which is now up and running   :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Replacing the gearbox gasket in our thicknesser.   
The original has been leaking for years and we finally decided enough was enough. 
Turns out it was 'a little' distorted   
So another first for me...cutting my own oil paper gasket. And it seems OK so far.. 
Gearbox itself is in nice shape...  
Just have to put it back together now!

----------


## ringtail

Better send it up here for final " calibration " SBD

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Better send it up here for final " calibration " SBD

  Funny possum! There was nothing wrong with the calibration... just an incontinent gearbox! So now there's nothing wrong with it... 
...how about you send me your wood? I might even send some back!

----------


## ringtail

Pffft, you think your machine can handle Queensland timbers ?  :Biggrin: . I fear the freight costs might be horrific and anyway, you would send me back sawdust  :Tongue:  
Incontinent gearbox. I like it.

----------


## OBBob

Digging dirt... lots of dirt.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Digging dirt... lots of dirt.

  
Where? 
I thought you were in FNQ sniffing around coffee plantations and drinking XXXX    :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Just ducked up to get my XXXX fix... back now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I have done 2 parts of bugger all today...  
Took the dogs to the beach this morning and did a load of washing...that's it.  
laaaaazy day   :Smilie:    
Considered putting my boots on....as that usually gets me motivated..... got a pair of socks out, that's as far as I got   :Tongue:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Pffft, you think your machine can handle Queensland timbers ? . I fear the freight costs might be horrific and anyway, you would send me back sawdust  
> Incontinent gearbox. I like it.

  The thicknesser has lived on a diet of River Red Gum and recycled hardwood since it arrived nigh on a decade ago...it'll chow down on anything with enough care...even Gidgee... 
You'd be unlikely to get even the shavings back... 
I've been making a ramp set so that our bikes can jump a large log out on the MTB park...

----------


## Black Cat

No point doing the washing here - it's raining (woohoo!) and what did not stay wet would be somewhere in New Zealand by now due to the winds. That pot roast that has been simmering all day is very nice though.

----------


## Cecile

Procrastinating.  I should be sorting and packing my suitcase(s) and finalising the travel insurance.  And the bus to get up to the airport hotel tomorrow afternoon.  Ted's glued to the telly because he's been packed for two weeks now.

----------


## Marc

Packing ... I hate packing with a passion. Lately I found the solution ... don't pack anything that does not fit in a small hand luggage. Works for me ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Cecile

> Packing ... I hate packing with a passion. Lately I found the solution ... don't pack anything that does not fit in a small hand luggage. Works for me ...

  Ted got everything into a small rucksack, and it's only 12kg.  Coming  home will be a different story though!  I can take little or nothing,  and I'll buy new stuff in NY.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just did a full reset of the iPad to prove to myself that virtual things like jpegs and bookmarks have no real value. 
Feels good.  
Now......just need to reinstall a few apps.....and change most (if not all) settings from default   :Unsure:   
everything is a bit weird.....and....default.....

----------


## Marc

> Ted got everything into a small rucksack, and it's only 12kg.  Coming  home will be a different story though!  I can take little or nothing,  and I'll buy new stuff in NY.

   Way to go. Take nothing, buy what you need, post your shopping back in bulk. 
Walk past the luggage carousel and look at the self appointed porters with piti ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

Agree, carry on all the way!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back from a foggy morning walk on the beach

----------


## OBBob

Nice

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fog has lifted now but it's still eerily calm and quiet.....

----------


## Marc

Usually happens before an alien invasion ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

The forum has been very quite lately. Holiday time?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The forum has been very quite lately. Holiday time?

  Hmm well I had a semi-productive morning, moved some stuff around the yard again....hid some of the scrap behind the shed(s) as it was starting to spill in to the open yet again.   :Rolleyes:   
Planning a mini-extension to the shed so I can fit that big compressor under the bench.
Just need to make a little add-on, about 400 deep and wide and 800 tall at the back wall.   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Plane leaves soon and Cecile hasn't started to pack yet.
Sitting here feeling organised for the first time in 10 years or more

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Where are you going...?

----------


## Marc

Told you ... it's a ghost town

----------


## OBBob

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/pr...0=w500-h205-nc

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Told you ... it's a ghost town

  Actually...it's aliens.

----------


## ringtail

Doing soooo much work at the farm but this site is too painful to upload photos. Auto resizing is definitely needed. Every other forum has one so........particularly since the smallest file size on smart phones is still 4mb

----------


## Marc

If you have facebook, all you need to do is upload on your facebook account straight from your phone, then copy the photo address from facebook and post. No resizing needed.
very quick all from your phone

----------


## ringtail

Nearly all my pics go on FB because it's so easy.

----------


## Marc

Then get the picture's address from FB. The only trick (may be it's not a trick don't know) is that you first click on your FB photo so it comes up in a new window a bit bigger. Then you right click and copy the picture address. When you post on this forum, insert image from URL and untick the 'retrieve remote file' box. No dramas at all.

----------


## ringtail

Well, apart from having to post a picture on FB first and then copy it from there to here because there is not auto resizing here. What if it's a photo that I don't want on FB ? Then I have to change the privacy settings for that one photo. Every 6 months or so I rip photos off the phone and resize a heap of them using IM Batch, which is awesome. Now, the 90 second rule is ditched so maybe a auto resizer is next ?

----------


## OBBob

> ... Now, the 90 second rule is ditched so maybe a auto resizer is next ?

  
Get PG onto it ... he's basically part of the Admin team after that win.  :Smilie:    
Tapatalk just resizes for you ... getting that ap working properly would be a good for PG's action list too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sssshhh, leave me out of it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I've re-greased and put a new cord on my trusty ol 4" grinder.
Gonna see if I can get some new brushes for it today and hopefully get another 12 years use from it  
Don't make 'em like they used to   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Don't make 'em like they used to

  Although you could probably buy six of them for the price ... that by no-means makes it right though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Although you could probably buy six of them for the price ... that by no-means makes it right though.

  
Yeh I was thinking about that the other day actually.
Not buying six of them, but how much I paid for it. 
I think it was about $50 probably?
It's the old chunky Black n Decker one. 
About twice the size of the modern 5" ones haha.

----------


## METRIX

In Melbourne for a few days, windy as here

----------


## OBBob

> In Melbourne for a few days, windy as here

  Yes ... the weather today said 'wind storm' ... whatever that is.

----------


## METRIX

Well Dont blame me, I didn't bring it with me we never get bad weather in Sydney   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well I've re-greased and put a new cord on my trusty ol 4" grinder.
> Gonna see if I can get some new brushes for it today and hopefully get another 12 years use from it  
> Don't make 'em like they used to

  
Gawd...they don't stock parts for them either.... 
Been running around town all morning looking for a set of brushes.
3 powertool repair shops have closed down recently. 
Most other places were no help or only stock Hitachi or other brands.
I swear, some people were almost gonna tar and feather me when I said Black & Decker.
sheesh.    
Ended up buying that XU1 jobbie for $25 to keep me going for now.  :Rolleyes:  
Found some replacement brushes eBay for $13
Will keep looking     :Sigh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's pretty chunky compared to its 5" mates....    
(Second Blue Bosch not pictured)            
In other noise-making news, the armature for the big Makita arrived today.

----------


## Black Cat

> Where are you going...?

  Amerikee. New York (not really America at all when you think about it). PS, they got away, didn't miss the flight!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My dear (truck driver) neighbour jokingly said "Make me one of these"      
Immediately the grey beer-soaked matter sloshing around in my cranium started scanning the photos, identifying the components needed.....then went on a virtual tour of the yard ticking off the available materials...         
Inevitably......      
I'll start a thread on it later as it progresses.    :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Loving the grinders PG. Not a guard in sight  :Cool:  . That black truck reminds me of the old movie Duel. Gotta love truckies. I swear they love their rigs more than anything else, except Red Bull and fried chicken  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

This'll be good! What do your other neighbours do?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This'll be good! What do your other neighbours do?

  
Complain about the noise myself and the other young folk in the street make with our powertools, cars and 2-stroke machines

----------


## r3nov8or

> Loving the grinders PG. Not a guard in sight  .

   What makes a 5" grinder a 5" grinder when the guard is off?  :Confused:

----------


## OBBob

> What makes a 5" grinder a 5" grinder when the guard is off?

  Is that a riddle? Probably the distance to your fingers.  :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What makes a 5" grinder a 5" grinder when the guard is off?

  it's either a 5" grinder or it's not.......guard or no guard.    :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Agree with Bob. 5 inch could be a 9 inch if PG is willing to hold onto the lead instead of the body. When you do it PG, please set the go pro up  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pfft 
9"  
just convert one of those drop saws to hand held.
Probably best to leave the guard on though   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Pfft 
> 9"  
> just convert one of those drop saws to hand held.
> Probably best to leave the guard on though

  leave the guard on ! Say whaaaaaat ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I saw some $5 (confirming $5) welding helmets at Bunnings the other day......  :Shock:    
Not self-darkening of course.
Although there's probably somewhere in_ the people's republic of cheap knock-offs_ that's making them as well for 40 cents each.......    :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Aarrg... so the rain is on the way. I took today off to dig a strip footing but alas I hit some unexpected floaters (rocks). Could break them with a crowbar... even tried scoring with the angle grinder to no avail. I guess I'll have to hire a jack hammer.  
So disappointed not to get it done.

----------


## Black Cat

Spent the day running around like a headless hen looking for a bit of land I had spotted for sale, the ad for which had disappeared. Two separate titles, large shed, power connected, level, in the main local town, gentle stroll to shops, bank, medical centre, coffee shops ... Sited with no chance of getting closer neighbours. It was a dream come true. Unfortunately it existed only in my imagination as when I found it, it turned out the shed was next door and the land had sold last month (and they had only just taken down the ad). Bother. The quest continues.

----------


## phild01

> Aarrg... so the rain is on the way. I took today off to dig a strip footing but alas I hit some unexpected floaters (rocks). Could break them with a crowbar... even tried scoring with the angle grinder to no avail. I guess I'll have to hire a jack hammer.  
> So disappointed not to get it done.

  Don't hire, buy a cheapie.  Gone through 3 already but far cheaper than hiring.

----------


## ringtail

Tradetools up here sell a seriously good full sized jackhammer for $328. Sometimes they chuck in a full set of extra chisels and a clay spade. I only use mine once in a blue moon but that will change when I get a decent genny for the farm. It's absolutely destroyed everything I've used it on. Very happy with it and definitely good to have stashed away in the tool room.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finished tidying up some wiring done by a "sparky" a few years ago   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

So one "sparky" has fixed up the work of another "sparky".  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So one "sparky" has fixed up the work of another "sparky".

    :Rofl5:  Except one was actually a sparky.....

----------


## OBBob

ha ha ... I thought you were suggesting he wasn't. I guess he just wasn't as professional as desired.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ha ha ... I thought you were suggesting he wasn't..

  
He was/is.....   
did a bit of mates rates work around the place.
it all worked fine, but ....ROUGH.... :Shock:   
mmm

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I installed something I made so some people and I can ride over a log as well as around it...like we already do.

----------


## OBBob

Is there a first aid kit tucked underneath.

----------


## ringtail

What could possibly go wrong ?  :Biggrin:   
I like it. The more obstacles in life the better. Just need a few star pickets in the general vicinity SBD. No protective caps of course. Looks as dry as up here.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dry alright  :Shock:   
I'd get in trouble lighting a fire to cook some snags there fo sho  :Shock:     :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just cooked some snags on my potbelly stove BTW    :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

> Just cooked some snags on my potbelly stove BTW

  Did you just tuck them down the exhaust pipes?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did you just tuck them down the exhaust pipes?

   :Smack:  
NO!  :Mad:          _I'll tuck you down the *mumble grumble* cheeky so-and-so bloody bloody*     _  :Annoyed:

----------


## OBBob

Lol... they look like proper sausages. Yum.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> What could possibly go wrong ?   
> I like it. The more obstacles in life the better. Just need a few star pickets in the general vicinity SBD. No protective caps of course. Looks as dry as up here.

  Probably drier. We've had virtually nothing since January and a hot summer and autumn (on top of a couple of dry winters). Though we are expecting a half an inch over the weekend...that'll be a nice change and should keep us going. 
The area is actually a floodplain. The DOKA is sitting in a flood runner. But it hasn't seen any flooding since 1973. That's dams for you...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Lol... they look like proper sausages. Yum.

  
Yep locally made Maltese fat ones yum indeed

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I installed something I made so some people and I can ride over a log as well as around it...like we already do.

   
Never pictured you as a BMX rider      :Unsure:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Never pictured you as a BMX rider

  Mountain bike, PG.  And there's more than one of us here on this forum...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mountain bike, PG.  And there's more than one of us here on this forum...

  
Oh right. 
I actually thought it was for dirtbikes.
The BMX comment was just me being a smartartse as usual   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Breaking rock. It's officially less enjoyable than tiling! Yes, that puts it at the bottom.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Breaking rock. It's officially less enjoyable than tiling! Yes, that puts it at the bottom.

  Explosives would make both activities much more enjoyable.

----------


## toooldforthis

someone finally turned up
amazing

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Big shed tidy. 
So far I've found a forgotten roll of mig wire and and whippersnipper motor hiding under the mess   :Unsure:

----------


## Black Cat

Sitting waiting for my new chicken shed to be delivered (formerly the score-keeper's box at the local oval). Feeling chuffed - great score (so to speak)

----------


## phild01

> Big shed tidy. 
> So far I've found a forgotten roll of mig wire and and whippersnipper motor hiding under the mess

  The problem with getting old is having more stuff and less brain to remember where it is!

----------


## OBBob

> someone finally turned up
> amazing

  That what I needed! And explosives.

----------


## Black Cat

How's that for a fancy chook shed (once I fix the siding back onto it)?

----------


## OBBob

Tip top!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The problem with getting old is having more stuff and less brain to remember where it is!

  
Hehe it happens.  
Good when you find useful stuff though   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

The hissing powerpoint reminded me what happened two nights ago. I was sleeping with the sliding door open and only the fly screen when i was woken by a growling noise like I have never heard before. It came from something sitting on the veranda right in front of my bedroom door. It was definitely nothing with feathers. Something way heavier than a possum and way louder. It was a deep growl like cats do sometimes but one octave lower than a domestic cat. Dog can not get up there and by the time I reacted to get a flashlight, I heard the thing step away and jump down to the lower veranda and away. 
Spooky.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The hissing powerpoint reminded me what happened two nights ago. I was sleeping with the sliding door open and only the fly screen when i was woken by a growling noise like I have never heard before. It came from something sitting on the veranda right in front of my bedroom door. It was definitely nothing with feathers. Something way heavier than a possum and way louder. It was a deep growl like cats do sometimes but one octave lower than a domestic cat. Dog can not get up there and by the time I reacted to get a flashlight, I heard the thing step away and jump down to the lower veranda and away. 
> Spooky.

  So you don't know what it was?   :Unsure:   
Probably ringtail on his way to sabotage your coffee machine    :Tongue:

----------


## commodorenut

I worked for a company that relocated into an old (pre WW2) building, and I had a humming powerpoint in my office that wasn't working.  
I thought it still had power, as it sounded like the 50/60Hz hum, so I called the maintenance guy in to test it. 
He found it was live, but not getting anywhere near enough "power" (he didn't specify volts or amps) to operate anything plugged into it, and figured it must have a bad connection.
He returned with some tools, took the power point off the wall, jumped up & ran like the wind.  I soon followed when I realised the office was filling up with angry bees..... 
They'd got into the wall via the weep holes in the bricks, and built a hive inside - it just so happened that the powerpoint was nearby, and their wax/honey/goop had gotten into it and caused issues.  The tip-off should have been the residue on the wall at the bottom of the powerpoint, but I just figured it was pre-existing damage from the decades of use the building had seen before us.

----------


## Black Cat

Yep, sounds like a possum to me - they can make some pretty scary noises. I once thought someone with a cut throat was bleeding out on my front lawn and calling for help (or trying to). Nope. Possum.

----------


## commodorenut

We stayed in a cabin park in Tumut some years back.  At dusk, the possums all came down from the nearby trees and wandered around looking for food.  Cheeky buggers even tried to steal stuff off the (hot) BBQ while we were cooking.   After dinner, the mother-in-law felt sorry for them, so, against all of our protests, she threw some slices of bread out on the grass in front of the cabin. 
We all went to bed and a few hours later there was a whole lot of banging going on out on the verandah, and the sliding screen door was being violently rattled.  I got up, flicked on the lights, pulled back the curtain, and there's half-dozen of the little critters trying to get in through the sliding door.   
Next morning the mother-in-law asked what all the racket was last night in our cabin.... I took great delight in telling her that HER friends came back for more bread, and the next night, we'd be cooking dinner on their verandah.  Sure enough they did the same trick the following night - on the in-law's cabin.

----------


## Marc

Should give them some hot chillies. I have a possum have a go at my chillies but he only gets a nibble at one end or two, and goes away , he he _very_ hot chillies
The beast on my veranda was definitely not a possum, way too heavy for a possum.

----------


## OBBob

Griffin?

----------


## Marc

May be a very agile wombat that thinks he is a cat/ :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

A dog can't get up there but a wombat can?

----------


## ringtail

> so you don't know what it was?    
> Probably ringtail on his way to sabotage your coffee machine

  Yep, sounds like something I'd do  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc



----------


## SilentButDeadly

Tree kangaroo? Though Sydney is not exactly over run with them! 
I remember feeding possums with sherbet lemon lollies as a child. The faces they pulled when they first hit the sherbet were most expressive. 
I do also recall significant damage done to a tent by a wombat that was intent on a loaf of white bread - humans, tent, shelving system, cookware and the earth on which it all sat...be damned

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How's this for a fat frog  :Shock:             
We were just saying last night how we've not seen many around lately.  
I reckon he ate them all....       :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Looks content ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Smug   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sigh:  
Those "simple little jobs"......  
So I had decided to make a little extension on the back of the shed so I can fit the new compressor under the bench.
Cleared it all out, worked out how much to cut out and so on. 
Pushed the compressor in under the bench just to see how wide is is when in there......then I thought if I just take the handle off and turn the box sideways I won't actually have to punch a hole in the shed wall.  
Sweet  :Biggrin:    
Except.....    
As I was mucking around with it this broke      
Which meant that the end of this         
Was now left in there      
In the end I got it out       
With this       
And I've also upgraded the valve from one of these       
To this, which I had laying around     
Had to buy a couple of 1/4 to 3/8 adapters but it'll be heaps better than one of those piddly little brass valves methinks.    :Smilie:     
All in all I suppose that fitting would have broken eventually anyway so probably not a bad thing to sort it all out now.  
Not what I had planned to be doing though....   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Had that happen before ... sigh. I just got a new baby 'silent' compressor ... just need a silencer for my nailgun now.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Good job PG ... also ... always good to have the valve supported by a flat bar at the other end, welded or bolted to something rather than hanging from the thread.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Good job PG

  
So close....one little leak from one of the fittings....grrrrr
another turn of thread tape should fix it.     

> ... also ... always good to have the valve supported by a flat bar at the other end, welded or bolted to something rather than hanging from the thread.

  
Yes sir, that is exactly what I have been working on since the last post.   :Wink:           

> I just got a new baby 'silent' compressor

  
I can't get over how quiet this thing is.
My old little one makes twice the racket.
This just puffs away quietly. 
Very cool.
I was prepared to build a soundproof box for it, thinking it be super loud...but .....nah....no need.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yep, the big one chug along happy and in no hurry. That support looks good too. Now you have to start cutting everything in sight !!  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep, the big one chug along happy and in no hurry. That support looks good too. Now you have to start cutting everything in sight !!

  
Well....now I have to do some more rearranging to fit the plasma cutter somewhere.
It used to fit in there next to the little compressor....   :Unsure:   
And not sure what I'm doing with the old compressor either......might end up in the other shed or get donated to someone in need.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

You can hang the cutter from the roof rafters above the bench. I've seen a mig hanging from a swinging arm in a workshop.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I don't think anyone realises how small my shed is and how big some of the things I make are....    :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This was after the big cleanout the other day. 
It's 5.4M long and 3M wide wall to wall 
I have 1.4m between the bench and the SCMS stand (not the saw itself, the stand.) 
The bench is 1M deep at the wide part. (Minus the boxes of stuff at the wall) 
The rafters are about 110mm above my head and 1M above the bench    :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... You need to relocate  :Smilie:  
R those brick saw diamond wheel under the bench? 
My workshop is also on the small size. Not really a workshop at the moment just a tool storage space, but I have 3 of them. .. yet end up working under the house that has a large under cover paved area of some 7x10 or so. As soon as I am done with making the stairs and balustrade I am working on, I'll start the "workshop project" so that I have a proper work area. Will still spill over under the house but not as a matter of fact ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mm ... You need to relocate

  no   

> R those brick saw diamond wheel under the bench?

  yes.
big ones
I have a stand with bearings I put them on as a rotating welding table   :Wink:     

> My workshop is also on the small size. Not really a workshop at the moment just a tool storage space, but I have 3 of them. .. yet end up working under the house that has a large under cover paved area of some 7x10 or so. As soon as I am done with making the stairs and balustrade I am working on, I'll start the "workshop project" so that I have a proper work area. Will still spill over under the house but not as a matter of fact ...

  I have another shed 6x3 with gardening tools, eskies, some of my metal creations and everything else in it.
And behind it
and next to it
And behind the workshop shed....  
Forever trying to keep stuff from spilling in to the yard as well   
sigh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So the plasma cutter ended up on the welder trolley and I ran an air hose across the rafters. 
Couldn't really fit it anywhere else but this should work ok.
More leads and cables though....   :Sigh:       
At least there it's right by the the 15A GPO so I only have to unplug the welder and plug it in without moving it around   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What's everyone else up to......quiet here today   :Confused:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

About to light the fire. 
Winter is here

----------


## ringtail

Citronella on the firebox ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Went and played crash test dummy on the MTB track feature I installed last Friday. The rain since has meant no-one has ridden it. Went really well. Easy enough if slightly hectic...should be fine for most riders. 
Then a spoke snapped in the back wheel on another part of the track...ride over.  Old wheel with very specific spoke system (call it bespoke if you will) so it'll be a pain to fix. Sod it.

----------


## ringtail

Is the track a pay to ride deal SBD ? I've been thinking of putting some tracks in at the farm. Be some epic downhills. Might need a shuttle service back to the top though. I wonder how much one can charge people. $100/day per rider would cover insurances and tracks and might get a BBQ thrown in. Then camping on top of that. Ca ching  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Citronella on the firebox ?

  
Best firestarting juice   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dunno about NapiSan on decks....but it certainly does the job on grubby work shirts   :Shock:

----------


## toooldforthis

I have been transplanting Agaves.
I had to tow this one into position, even after removing about 15kg of rocks and a 2 metre twisted gal steel water pipe from its roots

----------


## Marc

Well the plasterers left and I am putting the trimming back up. I kept every stick that was there fortunately taken down very carefully by an old timer that removed all the asbestos ceiling for me 2 years ago. It's like a jigsaw puzzle but getting there.  
With the plasterers I have a funny story to tell.
Like I shared in another thread, this guy gave me a quote over the phone based on measures I gave him over the phone whilst at work so from memory. 
-What is the size of the job?
-Well approximately 6.5x4.5m but I am telling this from memory I am not there to measure, I said. 
No matter he said and quoted $1600 cash. I accepted and he gave me a date to do the job, said it was one day and then the next day to sand. We agreed on 13mm wet area gyprock and that was that. Also said he was going to show up at 7:00 
7 comes and goes and so does 7:30 and 8 ... 8:30 a ute pulls up coming from the opposite direction. I can hear swearing and carrying on. I opened the gate only to hear "mate if we knew how far this place is we wouldn't have come et etc. 
I said, you took the wrong road, should have come from the other side. Despite me giving him directions and explaining the navigator sends you the wrong way, they did add 30 km to the journey. 
Anyway, bad start.  
Next thing he goes to the alfresco and start measuring and say ... "mate, you said 4.5 wide this is 4.65m I don't know if I have enough material, and he got stroppy and the offsider was also carrying on and they were mumbling and swearing and carrying on like real cretins. 
I thought for a minute to tell them to go jump, I have seen this behavior before many times. Just a way to make you feel guilty and etract some more money to get the job done.
Then I had an idea. Pretending all was good I asked how was the traffic? To what they gave me some generic answer and then I said ... -yes, I know how bad it can be, I go to work to the city every day ...   :Wink:   ... and the inevitable reply, -where do you work? -Oh I said nonchalantly, I work in the tax department.  
Suddenly there was silence for an uncomfortable while and then the dude and his sidekick start exchanging directions to do the job and the conversation switched to how to do this the best way and stretch the scant supply of gyprock to complete the job. 
The job was done rather well and with no incidents, the next day when one of them came to sand, I was putting up a couple of cement sheets and he volunteered to put the outside one up since I was doing a circus act on a scaffolding 2.5 meters off the ground.  
Alls is good that finishes well ... or words to that effect.  :Smilie: 
I don't work in the tax department

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  
Good one Marc.   :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

lol. 
I hope they don't read this Marc...

----------


## Black Cat

I have been cutting firewood - hopefully not for much longer as I finally cracked on Friday and rushed to Hobart to buy a new woodheater (one that has an 18 inch firebox). Now all I have to do is wait for it to be installed. 
Your shed is about the size I plan to build my shed. Having second thoughts now....... But at least I don't have welding gear to worry about.

----------


## OBBob

I knew you were a tax man!

----------


## r3nov8or

A tradie taxidermist, more like  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

PG!!...   http://www.harveynorman.com.au/willi...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## r3nov8or

That was easy!  :Rolleyes:  
OR 
Go buy some beer... 
That was easier! (and not $7.5k)

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Is the track a pay to ride deal SBD ? I've been thinking of putting some tracks in at the farm. Be some epic downhills. Might need a shuttle service back to the top though. I wonder how much one can charge people. $100/day per rider would cover insurances and tracks and might get a BBQ thrown in. Then camping on top of that. Ca ching

  Nope. It's so flat you couldn't charge for it. We build it to share. 
That said...there's something in the pay to ride deal. But you have to have your wits about you to make a track that riders want to ride...and lots of cheap labour. Otherwise, it can be a massive investment. Balance that against constant ongoing maintenance and the daily battle of doing customer service for a fleet of cashed up bogans...and you can visualise my recommendation on your farms future. It can be done but you need to be a certain kind of person...  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

I expect the insurance would be a killer of you charged too.

----------


## OBBob

> That was easy!  
> OR 
> Go buy some beer... 
> That was easier! (and not $7.5k)

  Um... yes not so cheap yet.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I expect the insurance would be a killer of you charged too.

  Actually...not necessarily. If riders are members of the national MTB association (like me) then all their riding is covered (to an extent). There are plenty of MTB parks in Oz including some operated by local government that take advantage of this circumstance. 
Insurance is the least of the problem...fact is that good tracks cost significant person hours. Which can mean money or time (which means money).  The basic rule of thumb is though...if you are the track fairy...don't build what you won't ride...it won't work.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG!!...   WilliamsWarn Personal Brewery Homebrew Unit - Wine Cabinets | Harvey Norman Australia

  
Haha I'm actually laying off the beers for a while 
Need to drop a couple of KG   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

Red wine is healthy... just saying.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Excellent and very helpful advice as always Bob

----------


## ringtail

> Actually...not necessarily. If riders are members of the national MTB association (like me) then all their riding is covered (to an extent). There are plenty of MTB parks in Oz including some operated by local government that take advantage of this circumstance. 
> Insurance is the least of the problem...fact is that good tracks cost significant person hours. Which can mean money or time (which means money).  The basic rule of thumb is though...if you are the track fairy...don't build what you won't ride...it won't work.

  I know a guy that's into it. Might get him out for a look see. I won't ride em, bugger that. The place is steep enough for some of those crazy airs they do  :Biggrin: . Obviously one of these nutters will have to pony up an excavator to build the tracks. I'll provide the land, they can do the labour and create a masterpiece. Then I'll charge them. Sounds like a good deal for me. I'll be the shuttle.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Been off the beers and ciggies since Saturday. 
Coping quite well considering.....  
I do miss the afternoon beers in the shed though  :Sigh:  
Keep looking around for the stubbie hehe.

----------


## OBBob

> Been off the beers and ciggies since Saturday. 
> Coping quite well considering.....  
> I do miss the afternoon beers in the shed though  
> Keep looking around for the stubbie hehe.

  
Really tough habits to break ... good on you!

----------


## r3nov8or

.

----------


## OBBob

I just called the mini mix company to say that their driver was great and thanks for the service. The guy said thanks very much, not often people bother to give positive feedback.

----------


## ringtail

> Been off the beers and ciggies since Saturday. 
> Coping quite well considering.....  
> I do miss the afternoon beers in the shed though  
> Keep looking around for the stubbie hehe.

  
Good on ya PG. I must do the same. Not sure about the beers though  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not sure about the beers though

  I'm not either  :Tongue:  
Nah, has to be done.
I'm not fat by anyone's standards....I'm packing about 95-97kg at 6'3 with a bit of a gut.
But I do drink too much.
Or too many, however you wanna look at it... 
I'll easily put away 10-12 stubbies in an afternoon, no worries, and still barely be affected.
You could walk in here after I've had 10 beers and you wouldn't even know. 
I don't drink to get drunk, I drink beer because I love it.
...a bit too much.  :Rolleyes:  
So I need to take a break from it for a while and hopefully get back to where I was a couple of years ago, when a 30-pack would last the best part of a week.... 
....instead of going through 10-14 stubbies a day during the week and more on the weekend   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> ...  
> I don't drink to get drunk...

  Wowser... because that'd be too expensive!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wowser... because that'd be too expensive!

  
Haha not really, just throw a couple of whisky/bourbon & coke in the mix  :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

I'm a hopeless drinker... just a couple is fine.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm a hopeless drinker... just a couple is fine.

  
Nothing wrong with that.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Wow, that's a lot of booze PG. I thought I was bad at a 6er a night. Cut that back to 3 or 4. Might sneak a 5th on Friday night. I thought I would drink heaps on Saturday night at the farm around the fire but I'm generally to rooted and falling asleep in my chair after 3

----------


## OBBob

So even just basing it on VB a 30 pack is $54... so $27 per night. Then cigarettes are what $15 a pack these days?  
If you keep off these you could buy about three new angle grinders a week!   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So even just basing it on VB a 30 pack is $54... so $27 per night. Then cigarettes are what $15 a pack these days?  
> If you keep off these you could buy about three new angle grinders a week!

  
24 stubbies $46-48
20 smokes about $20  
So.....about $300/week...maybe more some weeks.   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Beer is Ok but cigarettes are not. Do you know that ciggies have besides all the known bad things also radiation? Polonium to be precise.  :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Beer is Ok but cigarettes are not. Do you know that ciggies have besides all the known bad things also radiation? Polonium to be precise.

  
Nothing good comes from smoking

----------


## ringtail

Tru dat

----------


## commodorenut

> Nothing good comes from smoking

   Unless it's a nice bit of salmon, or a side of bacon, or a ham......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Unless it's a nice bit of salmon, or a side of bacon, or a ham......

  
*drool*

----------


## ringtail

Build a smoker PG. Smoked muddies   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a couple of middies yesterday.
(Yes, midstrength beer)  
Very nice.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Back on the horse  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Back on the horse

  
Hardly

----------


## r3nov8or

I especially love the first couple of beers after a break.  
Maybe I should have more breaks? 
Nah!

----------


## Armers

> Build a smoker PG. Smoked muddies

  You can come down and use mine if you want, when i finish making it .........:\

----------


## OBBob

Moved four cubic metres of dirt, rock and concrete 'again' today. At least this time it went in the skip!

----------


## goldie1

Finished the last of the floor in the extension. The place is now possum proof  woohoo 
The little sods can now bugger of and bother someone else

----------


## droog

Spent the last two wekends on hand and knee's or flat on my stomach removing the best part of 100 years of accumulated crap from under the house in preparation for restumping.
So far over 1.5 tonnes of crap including petrified Bluetongue lizards and rats.

----------


## OBBob

> Spent the last two wekends on hand and knee's or flat on my stomach removing the best part of 100 years of accumulated crap from under the house in preparation for restumping.
> So far over 1.5 tonnes of crap including petrified Bluetongue lizards and rats.

  That's keen, they usually seem to work around everything when stumping.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Finished the last of the floor in the extension. The place is now possum proof  woohoo 
> The little sods can now bugger of and bother someone else

  Cue post from new member in the Melbourne area....  *How to get rid of possums?*      :Rofl5:

----------


## droog

> That's keen, they usually seem to work around everything when stumping.

  Will be worth it in the end, over the years there was lots of unused services just left in place, and current services just laying in the rubble, wasnt sure what was and was not connected.
At least now I can see where everything is for when the big renovations start.

----------


## OBBob

Yes,  good idea. I  struck a pipe whilst digging the other day and had to trace it all the way to the end to confirm it wasn't connected.

----------


## droog

The best part is finding all the dodgy alterations done in the past that have contributed to the stump failure.
For some reason timber stumps dont last in a swamp.  :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> For some reason timber stumps dont last in a swamp.

  
You live in a swamp?

----------


## droog

> You live in a swamp?

   :Rofl: 
No not me, just the stumps.  
Although now I understand the smell in the house !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No not me, just the stumps.  
> Although now I understand the smell in the house !

  
Haha I was gonna post that pic ^

----------


## Marc

When I was a kid we had an orchard in a flood prone area. there was no local hardwood only soft wood so I learned from the locals how to treat timber to make it last in the ground. We had two methods, one was to stand green freshly cut poplar or willow post in a barrel full of saturated copper sulfate solution. The copper sulfate would be sucked up by the wood tissue and rise slowly to the top making the post blue. A post like that would last in the ground 20 years no problem. 
Another rather weird one was to cut casuarina post and sink them in the mud under water in a ditch for several month, even one year. The timber under water in absence of oxygen seem to underwent some chemical change similar to the very early stages of petrification. The post will come out of the process very heavy and remain heavy even after drying out and would last in the ground for a very long time. Also ... a post be it softwood or hardwood driven in the mud of a swampy area will not rot in the mud at all. Only the area above the mud will.     
What was the question again?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Informative and amusing as always, Marc    :Pipe1:

----------


## OBBob

> The best part is finding all the dodgy alterations done in the past that have contributed to the stump failure.
> For some reason timber stumps dont last in a swamp.

  They work in Venice?

----------


## droog

If they are designed for the environment they will have half a chance. 
These were not designed for a swamp, someone came along latter and built a dodgy drainage system that directed water under the house and created the swamp where it did not previously exist.

----------


## Black Cat

Wooloomooloo Finger Wharf is supported on hardwood posts that were driven into the Harbour floor with a ram. Many of the originals are still there (I did a study on it when at Uni). I am interested in the treatment of the willow posts -  I wonder if it is still legal to treat them that way?

----------


## Marc

Copper sulphate is toxic if ingested, but harmless when compared to any other wood preservatives, it is used extensively as a fungicide and even insecticide in agriculture. The drawback of copperlogs is that any ferrous fastener that is not protected by paint will rust rather quickly. 
The way to treat green wood works because the tissue is still relatively alive and the pores are open and capillarity still works well, so there is no need to use pressure to impregnate the wood. Not that it would be too complicated to do. A truck tube and a compressor is all you need. 
A saturated water solution of copper sulphate, a blue crystalline substance, can be achieved by suspending a 'sock' made of hessian bag with the crystals inside a wooden or plastic container, hanging midway in the water. When no more crystals dissolve the solution is saturated and ready to be used.

----------


## OBBob

I'm not sure treating is all that necessary. My understanding was that the oxygen is the issues, so as long as the timber stays completely submerged the right timber can last a long time. Someone (probably Marc) will correct me I'm sure.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Someone (probably Marc) will correct me I'm sure.

    :Rofl:

----------


## r3nov8or

> I'm not sure treating is all that necessary. My understanding was that the oxygen is the issues, so as long as the timber stays completely submerged the right timber can last a long time. Someone (probably Marc) will correct me I'm sure.

   If it was oxygen alone that rotted timber it would be pretty useless to build a house with (for example)  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> If it was oxygen alone that rotted timber it would be pretty useless to build a house with (for example)

  I can always rely on you to pick up on the details r3novator.  :Smilie:  I'm sure there's slightly more to it that what I said but the point I was trying to make was that some places have submerged timber piles that have been there for longer than 'treating' has been a thing. Anyway, better stop talking about oxygen rotting things or we'll have DBR in here.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I can always rely on you to pick up on the details r3novator.  I'm sure there's slightly more to it that what I said but the point I was trying to make was that some places have submerged timber piles that have been there for longer than 'treating' has been a thing. Anyway, better stop talking about oxygen rotting things or we'll have DBR in here.

   I'm with ya. Just playing  :Smilie:  
Many a stump we've all seen that are near perfect more than 4 inches below the ground but rotten through just below ground level

----------


## OBBob

:d

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, well ... we are mixing the issue here. Copper sulphate acts as a preservative because it kills bacteria, worms and everything else so no bacteria no rot. 
However, and this relates to timber under water, bacteria responsible for rot in wood is aerobic and not anaerobic so no oxygen no bacteria no rot. The issue is a tad more complicated but in general terms that's the case for under water. 
Same happens to a lesser degree to timber underground if the soil is poor in organic matter... low bacteria count, and compact... little oxygen. 
The case of the sunken casuarina logs has an added component that I don't know well enough. The mud in the said location was mainly clay and loam. It appears that the log under water underwent a mineralisation by the clay occupying part of what was the sap. This may not happen with other type of wood but it happened with casuarina for reasons I don't know. 
There are lots of stories particularly in the US where logging and transportation on fresh water was common, of sunken logs that are 100 or more years old, salvaged by people today that bring to the surface perfectly preserved timber worth a fortune. The lack of oxygen at some depth prevents bacteria from decomposing the timber and there are no shipworms in fresh water.

----------


## goldie1

> Wooloomooloo Finger Wharf is supported on hardwood posts that were driven into the Harbour floor with a ram. Many of the originals are still there (I did a study on it when at Uni). I am interested in the treatment of the willow posts -  I wonder if it is still legal to treat them that way?

  Built with turpentine timber which is highly resistant to marine borers due to the high silica content 
Lots of it was exported to Europe for the same purpose   https://scratchingsydneyssurface.wor...imber-wharves/

----------


## phild01

> Built with turpentine timber which is highly resistant to marine borers due to the high silica content 
> Lots of it was exported to Europe for the same purpose   https://scratchingsydneyssurface.wor...imber-wharves/

  Great link Goldie, for anyone interested in Sydney's past.  I understand the Opera House is also built on reclaimed land.

----------


## goldie1

> Great link Goldie, for anyone interested in Sydney's past.  I understand the Opera House is also built on reclaimed land.

  Part of it is Phil. The end of the point was a rocky outcrop on which Fort Macquarie was built connected 
by a bridge. When the fort was demolished to build the tram sheds the area was filled in  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Macquarie  Fort Maquarie at Bennelong Point | Photo of the Day – Powerhouse Museum

----------


## phild01

> Part of it is Phil. The end of the point was a rocky outcrop on which Fort Macquarie was built connected 
> by a bridge. When the fort was demolished to build the tram sheds the area was filled in  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Macquarie   Fort Maquarie at Bennelong Point | Photo of the Day – Powerhouse Museum

  Hadn't seen the fort pics before, copied to my screensaver :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gold  :Rofl5:      http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politi...24-gp33kt.html     _Barnaby Jones_    :Rofl:

----------


## ringtail

Bring on the fava beans !

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Winter is here!!!      :Unsure:       :Cool:

----------


## Marc

A hobby for winter  :Smilie:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njF_E527mVk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A hobby for winter  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njF_E527mVk

  
Love that stuff. 
I grew up in the glass region of Sweden and have seen it done many many times, but never get sick of watching it,
It's one of - if not the - most amazing crafts I reckon.    :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

Why is it that manufacturers of install-them-yourself blinds give you detailed instructions on how to install the safety loop to stop passing children from strangling themselves, but fail to provide any information whatsoever about the distance apart the brackets should be placed? Working it out while standing on a ladder trying to hold three loose items with two hands is not my idea of fun.

----------


## OBBob

Yep, they can be painful.

----------


## METRIX

Making a new top for the study desk.

----------


## OBBob

Every study should have a ladder and a few jerry cans. Looks good.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Every study should have a ladder and a few jerry cans. Looks good.

  
 Don't think they're jerry cans...    :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX

> Every study should have a ladder and a few jerry cans. Looks good.

  This study is currently a work in progress, no not jerry cans, nail gun and trimmer cases. 
The top will look radically different tomorrow, going to Black Japan it.

----------


## ringtail

Big lunchbox next to those jerry cans Metrix  :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

Isn't that his radio? 
I nearly did black Japan on the kitchen floorboards in my old place, but I was talked out of it by fears of seeing every spec of dust. 
I reckon that will look great on the desk top.

----------


## phild01

How big is that board, I wanted one about 2700 x 800.  Ended up getting 32mm tassie oak that I am about to laminate for a wall hung cabinet I am about to build.

----------


## METRIX

> Big lunchbox next to those jerry cans Metrix

  The white one or blue one ? 
White one is Makita Radio, Blue one is Bosch Vac

----------


## METRIX

> How big is that board, I wanted one about 2700 x 800.  Ended up getting 32mm tassie oak that I am about to laminate for a wall hung cabinet I am about to build.

  Are you stalking me Phil ? 
This one is 2770 x 800, I made it from strips of Victorian Ash Biscuit joined

----------


## Marc

How did you score a white makita radio? I though all Makita radios are green and black.

----------


## METRIX

Picked it up from ebay a few years ago, think it was a grey import, I would prefer a black one, but the black ones don't have Digital Radio. 
My white one is more yellow now after being in the sun for a few years.

----------


## METRIX

Speaking of Black, how tidy does this place look.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Speaking of Black, how tidy does this place look.

  those shower taps are a bit low   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
Worst design ever, those things.
A speaker on either side. 
They work ok if you sit them in a corner at 45 degrees though, but still...not a great setup

----------


## METRIX

Yes they are, perhaps little people live here  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Making a new top for the study desk.

    
The floor's gotta be a keeper!  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Worst design ever, those things.
> A speaker on either side. 
> They work ok if you sit them in a corner at 45 degrees though, but still...not a great setup

  Really ? I think these are one of the best site radios, the side speakers throw music all over the site instead of just in front, they sound good and are very compact.
The only design fault is the handles fall off because of crappy screws holding them on, noting a few roofing screws wont fix. most other site radios are too big and clumsy or sound crap.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> big and clumsy... sound crap.

  
A bit like me then   :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

> The floor's gotta be a keeper!

  Unfortunately as much as I don't like it  :Biggrin:  it's gotta go.

----------


## OBBob

> Really ? I think these are one of the best site radios, the side speakers throw music all over the site instead of just in front, they sound good and are very compact.
> The only design fault is the handles fall off because of crappy screws holding them on, noting a few roofing screws wont fix. most other site radios are too big and clumsy or sound crap.

  I got one on redemption ... I see PG's point but for a site I reckon it's good because it can sit centrally and throw sound across the whole area.

----------


## METRIX

The other bonus it I can run it on Bosch 18V batteries, so no need to buy the big clumsy Bosch radio  :Biggrin: 
Plus Bosch unit only has Analogue radio.

----------


## havabeer

bought and built a trailer 
I ended up opting for just the base trailer for $750 + a $100 spare  tyre, didn't worry about the jockey wheel as it looked like a normal  caster type wheel which would be useless anywhere other than a concrete  garage. 
The next model up was $850 for the same trailer just with a piece of  12mm form ply on it and it continues up in price from there depending on  the type your after.
I went with the base model and sorted out my own flooring (aluminium  checker plate) and built my own sides. Carlex actually supply plans for  this on their website. 
I picked up the wood for the sides on it the other day and it tows fine.
Its probably cost me around $1200 total once you include rego, floor and  sides, spare wheel which is probably around double of what you would  expect to pay for a standard 6x4 box trailer.    
(the towing arm does fold down i just hadn't done it in this photo)

----------


## phild01

> Are you stalking me Phil ? 
> This one is 2770 x 800, I made it from strips of Victorian Ash Biscuit joined

  Watch out, just around the corner :Biggrin:  
Not sure I see the need for biscuit joining anymore.  The last board I did had stronger joins than the wood itself without using biscuits.

----------


## OBBob

Nice. A friend has one of these and when storage is an issue it's a pretty good solution. So far I'm getting by on Bunnings-rent-a-ute.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow....I must admit.... I've never seen a fold-up trailer before.....
Very cool   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Black Japan and Tung oiled the top, wax application when tung oil has dried,

----------


## Marc

Mm I see ... I got mine from Cash convertors black and green, had no aerial so got one from ebay UK. You seem to need a new aerial yourself
Check for the right model... http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_f...rials&_sacat=0  

> Picked it up from ebay a few years ago, think it was a grey import, I would prefer a black one, but the black ones don't have Digital Radio. 
> My white one is more yellow now after being in the sun for a few years.

----------


## ringtail

What sort of wax Metrix ?

----------


## METRIX

> What sort of wax Metrix ?

----------


## r3nov8or

Wow! The grain has popped so much with that treatment!

----------


## METRIX

Yeah, I love how Prooftint has such a dramatic effect on the timber.

----------


## OBBob

> Mm I see ... I got mine from Cash convertors black and green, had no aerial so got one from ebay UK. You seem to need a new aerial yourself
> Check for the right model... http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_f...rials&_sacat=0

  The digital ones may not need the aerial.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## METRIX

> The digital ones may not need the aerial.

  They sure do need one, without one you get nothing, like mobile phone

----------


## OBBob

> They sure do need one, without one you get nothing, like mobile phone

  That's a shame... only drawback on that radio is the aerial I reckon. For the size I'm amazed it couldn't have been internal or in the handle.

----------


## METRIX

> That's a shame... only drawback on that radio is the aerial I reckon. For the size I'm amazed it couldn't have been internal or in the handle.

  Problem with it being in the handle, when the handle falls off (and they all fll off eventually) the antenna would be damaged  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

This is for the bmr 100 not sure what's the difference with the analogue radio aerial, they all look the same. My radio worked ok without the aerial but better with it of course.
Now what I don't know if the aerial is ok for yellow radios ...  :Smilie:  Makita BMR100 JOB Site Radio Aerial Antenna Ariel ROD Part SE00000033 | eBay

----------


## OBBob

> Problem with it being in the handle, when the handle falls off (and they all fll off eventually) the antenna would be damaged

  Yeah yeah, inside then, or fold down... it just seems like an afterthought.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Rain on the way PG. Could be a wet one if the east coast low forms

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Noice 
Could do with a bit up here.....starting to dry out a bit

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What...?    :Eek:            :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

^ well you're not at the Metrix household ...

----------


## ringtail

Say no more. Dumb rrse seppos

----------


## ringtail

Official warning from the BOM PG. 200-300 incoming. I'll believe it when it's in the gauge but looking good

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Official warning from the BOM PG. 200-300 incoming. I'll believe it when it's in the gauge but looking good

        
Be careful out there     :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

> What...?

  Milwaukee definitely more bang for your buck  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Milwaukee definitely more bang for your buck

  
Haha so it seems

----------


## Marc

Welding some oversized brackets soon realised I am running out of gas. Pressure is down to zero but still blowing gas through the torch. Suddenly wire stops. Pull the pliers out, but the tip is clean ... What's going on? Run out of wire as well?? What are the odds?
have no fear, i have a roll of flux core somewhere. 
Switch the cables and use it for the first time ever with some trepidation expecting clouds of smoke obscuring the neighbourhood and tons of scale.
nope, very little smoke, different noise, more like a continuous woshhhhh, without the initial wo that is.
very hot a bit dirty but good stuff

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What's going on? Run out of wire as well?? What are the odds?

  
Pretty high. 
I'm usually on par with wire/gas within a window of a couple of minutes it seems  http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/ga...-usage-116748/    :Wink:

----------


## phild01

Now on generator power...lousy weather.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hardly a drop of rain or gust of wind up here

----------


## METRIX

We must have got it all.

----------


## Marc

We got the lot and more to come. I had a wheelbarrow out in the patio, one of those concreter one, it's full and overflowing. Now that think is easy 300 deep, conceded with some taper, but not much!

----------


## METRIX

Looks like it might be dying out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cut some firewood, cleaned and loaded up the open fireplace ready for this afternoon's crab cooking.  
Sitting on the deck having a beer.
Light S/W breeze.
Sun has plenty of bite still. 
Crazy winter up here.    :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX

Shoehorned the desktop into it's new home today

----------


## ringtail

How "square" are the square set internal corners Metrix ? Just push the benchtop through the basecoat  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

..and how did you finish your blockwork level, cross belt sanding?

----------


## METRIX

> How "square" are the square set internal corners Metrix ? Just push the benchtop through the basecoat

  Square enough,a little scrap here and there got it in no problems  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

"Little"  :Wink:  .

----------


## OBBob

I'm watching the new 'Sydney Tools' stores opening in NSW and ACT ... and hanging out for 'Sydney Tools Melbourne' ... one day.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I'm watching the new 'Sydney Tools' stores opening in NSW and ACT ... and hanging out for 'Sydney Tools Melbourne' ... one day.

  Plenty of 'Total Tool' outlets though...at least you can find product in their shops. The Sydney Tool outlet in Castle Hill was a nightmare to navigate through and very little is actually priced.

----------


## OBBob

> Plenty of 'Total Tool' outlets though...at least you can find product in their shops. The Sydney Tool outlet in Castle Hill was a nightmare to navigate through and very little is actually priced.

  Oh, I've never been to an actual store... guess you shouldn't judge a store by its online home page.   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> I'm watching the new 'Sydney Tools' stores opening in NSW and ACT ... and hanging out for 'Sydney Tools Melbourne' ... one day.

  There's already plenty of Tools in Melbourne, you don;t need any from Sydney  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Plenty of 'Total Tool' outlets though...at least you can find product in their shops. The Sydney Tool outlet in Castle Hill was a nightmare to navigate through and very little is actually priced.

  The new Castle Hill store is better

----------


## OBBob

> There's already plenty of Tools in Melbourne, you don;t need any from Sydney

  A number of my more expensive purchases have come from St because the price (including delivery) was better than available here. Just Tools in South Melbourne is great but tends to be a bit costly - probably paying for the huge Festool display.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

So have the owners of this site gone on a huge America / Canada marketing spree or are all the Americans and Canadians joining up to try and find a distraction from the election??

----------


## Marc

Oh yes, because we have scores of new members from up north...not 
Never anyone from the old continent. mm

----------


## OBBob

> Oh yes, because we have scores of new members from up north...not 
> Never anyone from the old continent. mm

  The reference was to the three of four new member intros over the past few weeks that have all been from US or Canada.

----------


## Marc

Oh well ... the more the merrier, even when from the post I've seen, it's not easy to help when the building methods and materials are so different. Particularly Canada.

----------


## OBBob

They don't seem to hang around  :Frown:  ... the one just now is a geodesic dome - advice on that is not likely to be very regional I guess!  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, remember the one with the retaining wall under the deck and the huge crack?
Sometimes the suggestions are so different from what the locals seem to do that it's a bit of a lost cause. 
Still good fun.
We don't get pommy though.

----------


## ringtail

Gathering materials for the farm. Went out on Sunday after the rain and wind to sus it out. No problem, everything in tact. 130 in the gauge, creek flowing, coffee trees good, a few small branches down but nothing out of the ordinary. Picked up a water tank yesterday and took it out. Well bugger me, the joint is trashed. Turns out a major wind storm from the tail of the East coast low swept through on Monday night. The 6x10 tarp is no more, caravan windows smashed, crap everywhere. Some massive trees down on the easement. Had to break out the chainsaw twice to clear trees over the road. However, the coffee trees are all perfect. 100 mt of hessian windbreak not so much. Ahhhh rural joys. Might be able to snag some good timber though. One gum has at least 10 mt  of useable log about 800 mm diameter at the butt end. Then a heap of firewood from the branches. A few very big peppermints ( I think) are down too. If only this site auto resized photos. Finished my bandsaw mill yet Marc ?

----------


## Marc

Yes, that would be a fun project. I would go with the golf cart version to start with. Get it off the ground and start milling. Improvements come after. 
Bandsaw goes through any hardwood. I wonder how long will the tires last?

----------


## ringtail

I wonder why they don't use solid rubber wheels/tyres. Surely the bandsaw blade would eventually cut into a pneumatic tyre.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There's a dead shop made (family's engineering business) bandsaw mill at Mums place. We had so so so so much trouble getting and keeping the thing running true through the log that we all got tired with it and went back to a chainsaw mill. The mill bed is now a rusty piece of farm art...

----------


## ringtail

Still worth a go I reckon but no doubt the chainsaw mill is a place to start.

----------


## phild01

> The reference was to the three of four new member intros over the past few weeks that have all been from US or Canada.

  Not going unnoticed, holding another in moderation for now.

----------


## OBBob

> Not going unnoticed, holding another in moderation for now.

  ha ha ... well Marc has latched on and has tried to engage 'conversation' but alas there has been no further response.

----------


## Bros

It is a problem with US andCanadians who want to join weather to allow or not. If you go to the URL of this site you will find out au so it can easily be mistake for a US site in fact it is proberbly hosted there. I am a member of a few US sites as some have more info than comparable OZ sites. 
So it is difficult as to what to do as they may find information of use to them.

----------


## Marc

> Still worth a go I reckon but no doubt the chainsaw mill is a place to start.

  Tuning a bandsaw is an art. 
Considering that most commercial mills are bandsaw, clearly cutting any sort of timber is perfectly feasible. 
The bandsaw can be mounted on a trolley and the log fixed, or the bandsaw fixed and the log on a trolley. Commercial mills because of size are obviously fixed and logs mounted on trolleys, yet the difficulty of cutting true is the same. 
I remember a bush saw mill in Paraguay, mounted on a 100 years old 3m high hardwood tree stump that milled wood for 30 years non stop.  
Large 1.5m wheel or bigger allow for wide size band saw that keeps a straight cut due to it's width. There is a ratio that relates the diameter of a bandsaw wheel and the width of the saw. 
Having said that, if you talk with an old timer cabinet maker who uses band saw every day, he will tell you that another way to make the bandsaw cut true is by using a narrow band saw at very high tension. Lots of youtube videos about band saw tuning. 
About the wheels and using automotive tires, I suppose it comes down to price. It is way cheaper to run old car tyres than solid forklift tires and after all, both are made of rubber so both would wear out in the same way. Since the blade and the rubber move together, I suppose it will take some time to damage the tire and when it does, second hand tyres are free.

----------


## ringtail

So much to build, so little money :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> So much to build, so little money

  Tell me about it ... at least you get paid to build.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Tell me about it ... at least you get paid to build.

  No. He gets paid to interact with clients. The act of building is just a no-cost option on the deal. (:

----------


## ringtail

Not much building going on at the moment. Deathly quiet up here on my side of town. Unless in the unit game of course. But all those guys will be broke in a year so no matter. Doing cabinets at the moment which is nice and easy and put a few dollars in the kitty which the Qld Gov takes right back. Car rego $850, QBCC licence $315, trailer rego $195 !!! (6x4 box). The cost of living is just out of control.

----------


## OBBob

Hmm... tough. Might have to move to the farm and live the good life?

----------


## Marc

Have to come to Sydney, building is out of control here thousands of new houses going up everywhere, I don't know where they get their tradesman.

----------


## OBBob

Few expensive coastal homes that require underpinning to.

----------


## ringtail

> Hmm... tough. Might have to move to the farm and live the good life?

  Tis very tempting. Could rent our house at $700 /week no problems. Survive on half that easily. Also tempting to just pack up go. Be nomads just cruising round. Do some videos and get sponsored

----------


## ringtail

> Have to come to Sydney, building is out of control here thousands of new houses going up everywhere, I don't know where they get their tradesman.

  I can't imagine anything more soul destroying than building new houses. Unless they were high end odd ball stuff

----------


## jimfish

> I can't imagine anything more soul destroying than building new houses. Unless they were high end odd ball stuff

  It's not that bad. I just do the best job I can working with the supplied materials and the specs required by the builder. It's actually very satisfying when you have exceeded the clients expectation of what they thought they were going to get.

----------


## ringtail

Don't get me wrong. It is satisfying enough for the first few but having done it for a while it's just not my bag. I feel sorry for the guys that just do one component of a new build too. Framing team going from crappy slab to crappy slab, smashing them up as they get paid by the frame. It's getting worse now with so much prefab coming online. Craftsmanship is pretty much dead unless it's an oddball architect job. Maybe log cabins will make a revival  :Biggrin: .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Tis very tempting. Could rent our house at $700 /week no problems. Survive on half that easily. Also tempting to just pack up go. Be nomads just cruising round. Do some videos and get sponsored

  
What kind of videos?   :Unsure:

----------


## sol381

Nature videos im sure..

----------


## OBBob

Lol

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Or  "grumpy man rants about [topic]"   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

All of the above  :Biggrin:   
Think all4adventure on you're on the right track. Those boys live high on the hog and have a blast doing so. Ahhh, dreams are free.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> all4adventure

   
^ more like it       :Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Yep probably  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

I just stood in line at the Bunnings returns counter (I can't believe this happened) whilst a guy queued up in front of me to ask if he could return a part sheet of plasterboard because he'd only used half the sheet.  :eek:

----------


## Marc

That's OK, they do sell halves and quarter sheets so why not? I keep them for the kids to paint on ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Or  "grumpy man rants about [topic]"

  Hei ... where have _you_ been? :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> That's OK, they do sell halves and quarter sheets so why not? I keep them for the kids to paint on ...

  Guess you're right... but I don't think it was a true, nicely cut half... and he appeared to have driven there just for that purpose.

----------


## OBBob

Frame inspection today for my little project - happy to say it passed! The Surveyor said it looked like I took my time to do it right... he particularly noticed the trenched frames and said they don't see that sort of thing much any more (not that it's necessary   :Biggrin: ). I got the impression that he must see some fairly rushed and average construction.

----------


## Marc

> Guess you're right... but I don't think it was a true, nicely cut half... and he appeared to have driven there just for that purpose.

   You can always patch two half back into one with a bit of cornice glue can't you? Slap a 10% discount on it?

----------


## OBBob

> You can always patch two half back into one with a bit of cornice glue can't you? Slap a 10% discount on it?

  You'd need the special edge bonding cement, which could be hard to find.

----------


## Marc

> Frame inspection today for my little project - happy to say it passed! The Surveyor said it looked like I took my time to do it right... he particularly noticed the trenched frames and said they don't see that sort of thing much any more (not that it's necessary  ). I got the impression that he must see some fairly rushed and average construction.

  Reminds me of a project some 25 years ago when I built a tool shed with hardwood 4x2 recovered from the tip. Those were the days. The shed was under two vey large gum trees and I was afraid that one of the many large branches decided to let go and fall on my shed, so I made the rafters extra strong with an added prop at 45 bolted from the studs to the rafters. The council inspector walked through the fresh erected frame with a half smile and quickly passed it mumbling something like, it looks like it is not going to fall over any time soon ... ha ha

----------


## OBBob

That's the way! Because I don't do it everyday I tend to over engineer because I never have the opportunity to 'test' what can be for away with. That said, I prefer it looking and feeling solid.  The cost difference is pretty minimal until you get into large quantities of houses I guess.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hei ... where have _you_ been?

  
Have been and still am around the Sunshine coast/Brisbane area on a mini holiday/roadtrip catching up with friends   :Smilie:   
Will be back home and spending more time on the forum soon.
i promise.   :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... I did not see an application for holidays! 
Hope you enjoy yourself. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

Yesterday I was half asleep at 11 pm and could hear the doorbell very faintly. We don't really have a door bell but rather a real bell at the gate. Not enough to wake you up. The day after I have a text from the transport company delivering my Iron Bark treads saying they arrived at 11PM and I did not answer the door. 
Errr. I say you were lucky I did not answer the door, he he. 
Got my treads today neatly tied up on a pallet. They are massive at 52 mm thick

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mm ... I did not see an application for holidays

  
Sorry
My bad

----------


## ringtail

Excellent Marc. Treads ahoy ! 
PG, where's my visit ?

----------


## OBBob

Thinking about what I need from Bunnings. It occurred to me that their website is still @@@@. Any who ... what they need is to invite Google to come and do street view in their store! Half the time I know what I want and where it is on the shelf ... but don't know what they call it.

----------


## Cecile

Hi Everyone.  What am I up to? 
Six weeks in the US and flew home yesterday.  I'm attempting not to give in to jet lag and have a nap. :Zzsoft:  :Zzsoft:  
If I spent six weeks in the US, does that revert me to a person from there, and am I still able to participate?

----------


## OBBob

> Hi Everyone.  What am I up to? 
> Six weeks in the US and flew home yesterday.  I'm attempting not to give in to jet lag and have a nap. 
> If I spent six weeks in the US, does that revert me to a person from there, and am I still able to participate?

  Welcome back! I think you'll find not much has changed. There are still problems being solved among the arguments (that often appear not that closely related to the original topic).  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Need some paint over galvo and rather than going the epoxy two parts route I thought to give Hammerite over galvo a go. New product, only masters seem to stock it and only in 1/2 litre tin ... bummer.

----------


## ringtail

Fitted up a 22 inch LED lightbar to the truck today. Third time lucky. Very difficult to mount in conjunction with spotlights and still be legal in Qld. Every other state allows mounting on top of the bullbar but oh no, not here. Doesn't seem to stop a lot of people though. Lots of cop bait out there

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, where's my visit ?

  Sorry mate, next time.
only had so many days and a lot of catching up to do 
Also.....there's whisperings about possibly relocating to the Sunny coast hinterland area some time in the near(-ish) future maybe or whatever and whatnot..... so.....you never know   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

You can hang out with Jim  :Biggrin: . Be his twist shank dome puncher  :Yikes2:

----------


## sol381

> Fitted up a 22 inch LED lightbar to the truck today. Third time lucky. Very difficult to mount in conjunction with spotlights and still be legal in Qld. Every other state allows mounting on top of the bullbar but oh no, not here. Doesn't seem to stop a lot of people though. Lots of cop bait out there

  bloody nanny state

----------


## Smurf

> Hi Everyone.  What am I up to? 
> Six weeks in the US and flew home yesterday.  I'm attempting not to give in to jet lag and have a nap.

  Hope you enjoyed your trip!  :Smilie:  
Jetlag seems to only work in one direction for me. Got up early in the morning Australian time, flew Melbourne - LA (awake the whole time), spent the day looking around (too excited to even think about sleeping) and it would have been 11pm LA time before I went to sleep. No jetlag, up again the next morning doing stuff. 
Coming back the other way was a different story however. Flew NYC - LA - Sydney and was pretty much stuffed by the time I got to the hotel in Sydney so I slept pretty well. Still pretty tired the next day coming back to Tas. 
I've had the same experience with other things too. Once got up at normal time in the morning and went to work, came home late, 2 hours sleep and flew to Adelaide (2 flights via Melbourne, departing Hobart at 6am) and went to a music festival then out partying until 5am. Didn't feel even slightly tired. That was a few years ago now though, not sure how well that would work now I'm older.

----------


## ringtail

> bloody nanny state

  Yep. All it takes is one copper having a bad day. Bloody awesome bit of gear though.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Yep. All it takes is one copper having a bad day. Bloody awesome bit of gear though.

  Never ceases to amaze me...the number of dual cabs around my way with these light bars mounted on the top of the tub rack behind the rear window...what bloody good is it all the way back there? 
Call me old school but I've had Lightforce 170 spotties out front for over a decade...no complaints. No globe changes either...

----------


## ringtail

Two schools of thought on that SBD. Mounting them high and back improves the spread of light down the sides of the vehicle. However, one can get glare coming off the bonnet which is a PITA. Light bars will never replace traditional spotties as they don't penetrate that well. Used with spotties is the best of both worlds. Unreal. LED spotties are awesome too. 4wd supacentre is having massive sales on right now. My light bar was $45 delivered. Normally $200+. LED spotties are just $260 down from $800+ . Get a light bar SBD, you'll never look back  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Do you know if an LED globe in a Cibie will work? I have 2 of the big Cibie and they make darkness with my HID headlights on, total waste of space. I know I can buy a HID kit to fit inside the Cibie, but an LED may be the way to go (?)

----------


## ringtail

Not sure. I get the impression that LED's need a pretty funky reflector to shed light properly. I'd probably go the xenon kit for the oscars or super oscars. Or go some LED spots form the supacentre which would be way cheaper than the conversion kit.

----------


## Marc

Yes, thought about replacing the lot for lightforce, not cheap though. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/1918...pid=107&chn=ps

----------


## SilentButDeadly

My mechanic raves about his light bar but honestly...I don't need one. The LF170 are good enough for the amount of night driving I do... 
Maybe in the next car? Hahahahahahahaaahaheeehee...yeah right...not likely.

----------


## ringtail

Interesting. I have heard good things about these and I do agree about the superior contrast of halogens.  http://www.australianimages.com.au/p...sis-led215.php

----------


## ringtail

> My mechanic raves about his light bar but honestly...I don't need one. The LF170 are good enough for the amount of night driving I do... 
> Maybe in the next car? Hahahahahahahaaahaheeehee...yeah right...not likely.

  I won't be replacing my hellas anytime soon but the light bar addition is great for close in illumination.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I won't be replacing my hellas anytime soon but the light bar addition is great for close in illumination.

  Agreed. The LEd lights on Mum's new Discovery are epic for close in lighting. I could do the same with a pair of 6" light bars on the corners of the bull bar...but I can do many other more important things too.

----------


## jimfish

Spent the day taking the tub off
And replacing it with a steel tray from the wreckers and putting my toolbox on.

----------


## ringtail

> Agreed. The LEd lights on Mum's new Discovery are epic for close in lighting. I could do the same with a pair of 6" light bars on the corners of the bull bar...but I can do many other more important things too.

  True.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Spent the day taking the tub off
> And replacing it with a steel tray from the wreckers and putting my toolbox on.

  All the cool kids have black utes Jimfish  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> All the cool kids have black utes Jimfish

  
Hehe

----------


## OBBob

> Spent the day taking the tub off
> And replacing it with a steel tray from the wreckers and putting my toolbox on.

  Looks like you changed the colour too. Trick photography.   :Biggrin:

----------


## jimfish

> All the cool kids have black utes Jimfish

  It's ok I'm picking up a few spray cans of black on the way home😮

----------


## jimfish

> Looks like you changed the colour too. Trick photography.

  Nah , one pick taken when it's clean and in sunshine and the other after following a cattle truck 😡 and overcast sky

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> All the cool kids have black utes Jimfish

    

> It's ok I'm picking up a few spray cans of black on the way home

  And tinted windows.    :Wink:

----------


## jimfish

> And tinted windows.

  What about black builders plastic taped to the inside of the windows

----------


## OBBob

> What about black builders plastic taped to the inside of the windows

  The cool kids use weed mat Jim.

----------


## jimfish

> The cool kids use weed mat Jim.

  Thanks for the tip Bob. I'm not very experienced at being cool!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I sprayed the rear side windows on one of my old cars with matt black paint on the inside.
Looked shiny from the outside....like limo wondows.   
People would look at it and say "that's some dark tint there! You can hardly see in through it"   :Unsure:

----------


## jimfish

Lol

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Absolutely blowing its tits off here. Heaps without power. Inverter at the ready  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm the wind is picking up here....windmills are facing south.....may he heading this way then....

----------


## Marc

I am off to my daughter's house to measure the fence we will install next weekend. A bit of a family working bee since someone quoted them $6000 for 40 meters of colorbond fence. About $1500 in materials give or take, I think that with so much building going on in Sydney the fencing dudes are quoting double, so if one of the neighbours does not pay, it's covered anyway. Need to hire an excavator to rip up a big patch of bamboo and pull up the old fence that is galvanised pipes and chicken wire. I think that if I cut the wire off, I can lift the post and the concrete pad with a chain and tip it in the bin. Much more fun than the jackhammer ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Drinking beer and stoking the fire

----------


## ringtail

Just back from the farm. Mass carnage again from the wind. Trees down everywhere and had to cut our way in, again. Very odd seeing trees snapped clean in half. Mighty strong winds to snap a 400 mm D tree. Most just fall over but I guess it's all in the root ball. Ground is super saturated at the moment. At least the tarp over the caravan held up after extensive mods last weekend. A chance of sleet there tomorrow according to Higgins

----------


## Marc

Had to stay home for the NBN dude to come and change the dish, cable and modem. This is the third dish we get. The original with the optus satellite was 1.2m. Got replaced by another 1.2m sort of oval in shape on a tripod that could withstand a hurricane that delivered 4 to 6 MBS. This one is 800mm and much close to the roof and is supposed to deliver 25MBS from the "Sky master" satellite. Time will tell. When I rung the supplier that is "Skymesh" to get connected after all was ready with the NBN, there was a recorded message saying that they had so many calls due to the problems with sky master that they would not call me back if i left my number for that purpose.
Wonderful.

----------


## ringtail

Is it sky master or sky muster ?

----------


## Marc

Hum who knows? Never seen it written

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making more firebuckets      
Lovin that plasma cutter  :Smilie:     
I used various things with holes in them to "trace" the circles, while the "commas" were done freehand        
HWS are good for firebuckets....good sizes and so on....but that bloody insulation foam is a pain to get off.
Would there be some chemical/acid one could (hypothetically) pour on it to dissolve it (hypothetically)? 
*cough* 
.....Marc?    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... cured foam will not dissolve very willingly. Try Acetone or lacquer thinner but I don't like your chances. Sanding it off may be the way to go... still ... worth experimenting. Burning off? Lots of smoke?
Hang on ... what about orange oil, the stuff used to dissolve the stickers glue?
Acid you say? mm ... sulfuric acid is very dangerous and not cheap.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Getting "the last bit" (which is what you see in pics above) off is easy....wirebrush on grinder.....getting the other 40-70mm thick layer off is a pain.
been going at it with a spade, which gets it off in large-ish chunks.....which end up everywhere...  
Maybe a "hot wire"? 
I recall using that a long time ago to shape large blocks of foam......
hmm.... 
How does that work again?
DC?     :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah of course......make one from an old toaster   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

you could try to heat up and old spade in the fire and scrape it off with it. Polyurethane foam once cured is very hard to kill. Probably UV rays are the only thing that makes it crumble.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hot wire cutter should do the trick.
All I need is some of that magic wire found in toasters, hairdryers, heaters etc.   :Smilie:

----------


## Smurf

Petrol, kero etc tends to wreck foam. I haven't tried it with HWS insulation specifically but it sure does wreck foam in general. 
Learned that one the hard way once.

----------


## Marc

My wife took her commodore to the NRMA for service and pink slip ... they did the so called service and also recommended some repairs. Idler arm bushes are worn they said, cost for them to do it is $750 ... WHAT?  I said ... rung the local mechanic that also runs a spare parts shop and the first thing he said ... Commodore? They don't have an idler arm, it's rack and pinion .... aaah uuuh mmm  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Petrol, kero etc tends to wreck foam. I haven't tried it with HWS insulation specifically but it sure does wreck foam in general. 
> Learned that one the hard way once.

  Yeh nah, I think I'll make one of those hot wire things for the next one. 
Seems easy enough.
what could possibly go wrong....

----------


## Smurf

> Seems easy enough. what could possibly go wrong....

  Combine both methods and then lots could go wrong.  
Put the petrol on then hit it with the hot wire thingy.....  :Eek:

----------


## OBBob

Trawling through Sydney Tools' barrage of emails. Someone needs to tell them that if they're going to send four emails in a day they should at least make them different! Good way to encourage unsubcribing.

----------


## phild01

> Trawling through Sydney Tools' barrage of emails. Someone needs to tell them that if they're going to send four emails in a day they should at least make them different! Good way to encourage unsubcribing.

   Couldn't agree more, they have two of my email accounts so getting double.  Just got one then...desperate antics that will put their customers off I reckon!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Couldn't agree more, they have two of my email accounts so getting double.  Just got one then...desperate antics that will put their customers off I reckon!

   But it's end of financial year so they are doing you a favour  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More firebuckets coming up   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Are they steel tanks ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Should be steel yes.   
Have been tinkering with a hot wire foam cutter this afternoon.
Got an old toaster and got the nichrome wire out of it, hooked up to transformer, got it glowing....meh, seems a bit flimsy. 
more googling  
ah, stainless wire.  
Got a good setup now with a 24V AC tranny and some stainless mig wire which cuts through that foam like a hot knife through a ripe avocado   
Still need to make a proper "bow" setup, and then I can hopefully carve that pesky foam insulation off in long strips rather than hacking it off with a spade in 50 million pieces just as the wind picks up for the first time in 2 weeks.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Bonfire will remove it well.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bonfire will remove it well.

  
I get away with a lot of stuff here, being suburbia-ish and all, but I don't think I'll risk that.    :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Purdy sunset just earlier while out walkies with the hounds

----------


## Smurf

> More firebuckets coming up

  Ah ha! 
Thought the shower seemed a bit cold this morning. Neighbour said the same thing. Now I know what's going on. Platypus came around in the middle of the night and picked up a few hot water tanks!  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ah ha! 
> Thought the shower seemed a bit cold this morning. Neighbour said the same thing. Now I know what's going on. Platypus came around in the middle of the night and picked up a few hot water tanks!

  
*cough*  
Not me man

----------


## ringtail

No, it never is  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Well, my beloved Pajero has ragged an engine. Sort of. Cracked one of the heads about a year ago and have been "managing" that issue with good success. But now it's pressurising the cooling system bit too much so it's crunch time. Reco engine is $3800 so after fitting it I would get out of it for about $5k doing it myself obviously. A pair of reco heads is $1300 so add a vrs and other bits and $2k ish . It has 310000 on it now so it's certain doesn't owe me anything. The problem is the replacement. Given the miles and towing we do a turbo diesel makes sense. Anything Toyota is out due to "Toyota Tax". Cruiser is too big and wallowy and $35 k for  a 10 yo with 200k is just nuts. Nissan has nothing to offer. Another Pajero is looking the best bet but the newer models are monocoque construction and independent suspension all round. Tried and proven now but I do like a live rear axle for towing and load carrying. So that leaves.....nothing. There is no direct replacement. Prado, too expensive and D4D engine is rubbish, cruiser too big, slow and pricey, Nissan patrol @@@@@ engine, Isuzu MU X a touch too small and low slung fuel tank asking for damage. The plan is /was to sell my work van and build a trailer for my tools. This way my tools are fully mobile for house building at the farm and we don't have a second car to pay rego, insurance etc.... for. Towing the trailer with the pajero replacement has good tax implications too. So, newer pajero is looking the best option but then there is the bloody diesel particulate filter dramas and all other modern electronic rubbishy problems. Grrrrrr, bloody cars.

----------


## Marc

Ford Ranger?
I like this colour

----------


## Marc

Or Dodge power wagon?

----------


## ringtail

Must be a wagon. With the amount of gear I carry permanently any ute or dual cab would need a canopy which = wagon.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Or Dodge power wagon?

  
Drool

----------


## ringtail

They are cool eh

----------


## ringtail

These are gaining popularity too as opposed to buying a ex army mog  https://www.iveco.com.au/product/daily-4-x-4

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> These are gaining popularity too as opposed to buying a ex army mog  https://www.iveco.com.au/product/daily-4-x-4

  
Yes see a few of them around.
They fit them out as fullblown campers as well

----------


## toooldforthis

22 years old and still going strong
Series 1, turbo diesel, not too bad at 4x4 either.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Put another engine in it, Ringtail. Even if you spend twenty grand on it...it'll be the same twenty grand you lose in the first year buying something newer. 
I've started the internal fit out on the old 5 metre diameter concrete tank to convert it into a proper timber storage shed.

----------


## OBBob

I've found the solution, even has tool storage and drive plowing abilities.   :Biggrin:    http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/linde...ute/1113931009

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Put another engine in it, Ringtail. Even if you spend twenty grand on it...it'll be the same twenty grand you lose in the first year buying something newer.

  
Probably a lot of truth in that....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

De-foamed the hot watery tanks   
Gave up on the hotwire thing....kinda worked, but needs to be a lot bigger and stronger to slice the foam off one of these things.
The wire stretches when it heats up and it's just not quite right. 
So ended up hacking away at it with shovel, spade, machete, trowels etc.
Some parts came off in big chunks, especially where they had been leaking and rusted and the foam had let go a bit. 
Seems that the Rheem tanks have concave bases, while the DUX have convex both ends. 
Just took this load to the tip, and after this beer (or the next) I'm gonna do a load of scrap steel to the scrappie man.   
^ probably the lightest load I've ever taken to the tip  :Rofl5:   
But yes.....gotta do another tip run with steel.....
Got too much crud laying around once again and need to cull some of it.        :Sigh:

----------


## Black Cat

Buying a house (eeek)

----------


## OBBob

> Buying a house (eeek)

  More info ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Buying a house (eeek)

   

> More info ...

  
I think he's freaking out because he's buying a house

----------


## OBBob

> I think he's freaking out because he's buying a house

  Ha ha ... got that bit. I was interested in what he found because this has been on the cards for a while.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> I think he's freaking out because he's buying a house

  I thought he was a she!

----------


## Marc

> Buying a house (eeek)

  Ha ha, yes, it can get like that.
The key is to be dispassionate when you buy and have a good bank manager and solicitor at hand

----------


## Marc

> I thought he was a she!

  Today with the safe school program it is all academic.

----------


## OBBob

> I thought he was a she!

  Oh ... I'm still interested.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I thought he was a she!

  
Good thing you quoted my post, otherwise there would be questions to answer regarding the topic "what are you up to"     :Shock:      
As for Black Cat.....not sure of gender and I apologise for automatically assuming they're male   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Did you know that Black Cats can 'rust' in sunlight? It's when they turn lightish brown. You learn so much here!!  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....ended up with another load to the scrappie.  
Amazing how I can convince myself to throw stuff away every now and again......       :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Did you ever buy back something you scrapped earlier?

----------


## OBBob

> Did you ever buy back something you scrapped earlier?

  Does it then just become a storage yard instead of a scrap yard?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did you ever buy back something you scrapped earlier?

  Haha, no.....but I usually spend the following two weeks "needing" the things I just threw out   :Rolleyes:      

> Does it then just become a storage yard instead of a scrap yard?

   :Rofl5:  
 pawn shop scrap yard

----------


## Marc

This would be not buyers remorse but sellers remorse ... hu hu you are truly funny.

----------


## Marc

I took down 20 meters of lattice from an old balustrade. since the panels came off in one piece and considering the price they sell round pencil diagonal lattice, I thought rather than paying the tip, I'll put in on gumtree and sell it for a fraction of the new price. To be precise, $30 a panel that costs $120 new. 
Oh my ... 
in the last 2 month I had a barrage of text messages and phone calls all wanting it NOW, calling from as far as Newcastle, stating that they have to get the ute, the box trailer, their uncle's rickshaw,   and then they will come to pick up and if I can hold it for them and you wouldn't believe it the stories I hear... as if I am selling an iron lung or something. 
Anyway ... the bloody lattice is still there and I am getting sick of it, the tip seems to be the best alternative!
Should have posted pick up for free!!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

.....making something......

----------


## OBBob

> .....making something......

  
Unitrolley?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Unitrolley?

  
There's more wheels there somewhere.....all the same colour too I think   :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> There's more wheels there somewhere.....all the same colour too I think

  Billy cart, matching wheels?

----------


## havabeer

accidentally bought a quad

----------


## METRIX

Replaced the 820w front door and sidelight yesterday with a wider door, still a bit of work to finish it off.

----------


## OBBob

> Replaced the 820w front door and sidelight yesterday with a wider door, still a bit of work to finish it off.

  I like how, after all that, the doormat is still centred where the old door opened.   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> accidentally bought a quad

  Happens all the time... oops.

----------


## METRIX

> I like how, after all that, the doormat is still centred where the old door opened.

  Think I need to get a bigger door mat  :Tongue:

----------


## MorganGT

> Well.....ended up with another load to the scrappie.  
> Amazing how I can convince myself to throw stuff away every now and again......

  When we bought a house a few years ago and moved from our rental, I had to downsize by getting rid of a lot of scrap metal, engines, car parts etc. that I had squirrelled away around the place. Rang a scrap metal guy that came around with a crane truck with a 20' tray loaded with scrap bins. By the time we were finally done loading up every bit of scrap metal I was getting rid of, it was 3 days later and he had made 5 separate trips from my place fully loaded!  :Yikes:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Think I need to get a bigger door mat

  Aldi had some big ones recently. might have some left...

----------


## ringtail

> Put another engine in it, Ringtail. Even if you spend twenty grand on it...it'll be the same twenty grand you lose in the first year buying something newer. 
> I've started the internal fit out on the old 5 metre diameter concrete tank to convert it into a proper timber storage shed.

  Nah, ruled that out totally now. If I do the engine I'm sentencing myself to at least 2 more years of skyrocketing V6 rego costs, V6 fuel consumption, 2 more timing belt and platinum plug changes, 1 more water pump and another set of ignition leads and at least 1 more set of tyres. So all up that spend would be more like 11-12 k + consumables like brakes and other service items. And ontop of this it could crap a gerbox, tcase, diffs at any time. So no, not worth spending the coin. Despite not initially wanting a dual cab a DMax is looking mighty good at the moment.

----------


## Marc

> Drool

  Isn't it just right? 
That one is a 6 figure restoration by a company in the US that fits them with Cummins Diesel engine, Allison gearbox and all sort of stuff that makes them very dear. However you can still find a lot of this powerwagon restored by small workshops or individuals to a good standard and for not much money, or in original condition for peanuts. They are a great truck, a bit slow but you can climb a 45 degree hill with a house in tow with them. And left to right driver conversion is not a big issue either like with all the old cars  http://www.dodgepowerwagon.com/class...-101815-54.php

----------


## OBBob

> Nah, ruled that out totally now. If I do the engine I'm sentencing myself to at least 2 more years of skyrocketing V6 rego costs, V6 fuel consumption, 2 more timing belt and platinum plug changes, 1 more water pump and another set of ignition leads and at least 1 more set of tyres. So all up that spend would be more like 11-12 k + consumables like brakes and other service items. And ontop of this it could crap a gerbox, tcase, diffs at any time. So no, not worth spending the coin. Despite not initially wanting a dual cab a DMax is looking mighty good at the moment.

  Perhaps not feasible with the stuff you cart back and forth ... but I know people who have an efficient, modern, highway car to get to an from their property and then leave an unregistered rugged diesel 4wd at the gate.

----------


## ringtail

> Perhaps not feasible with the stuff you cart back and forth ... but I know people who have an efficient, modern, highway car to get to an from their property and then leave an unregistered rugged diesel 4wd at the gate.

  
Not an option and cars are for hairdressers  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Don't think the ol' power wagon would fit in my garage and I'd age a year every time I drove it.

----------


## ringtail

> Replaced the 820w front door and sidelight yesterday with a wider door, still a bit of work to finish it off.

  Sexy tiles man  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Put another engine in it, Ringtail. Even if you spend twenty grand on it...it'll be the same twenty grand you lose in the first year buying something newer. 
> I've started the internal fit out on the old 5 metre diameter concrete tank to convert it into a proper timber storage shed.

  Actually considering this now as ALL modern cars are total @@@@@  :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Actually considering this now as ALL modern cars are total @@@@@

  yep. 
friend was searching for an aquarium tank and this came up: Army 105mm tank ( mobile gun ) | Trucks | Gumtree Australia Mandurah Area - Mandurah | 1104269120

----------


## ringtail

Hmmm, I could use one of those. Bit slow on the highway I reckon. Not that there would be a highway left afterwards  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Sexy tiles man

  For sure, the entire downstairs has them, AWESOME

----------


## ringtail

Too right ! I suspect you admire them whilst wearing your brown velour dressing gown  :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Actually considering this now as ALL modern cars are total @@@@@

  You may not actually have to get another Pajero motor in there...could be something else entirely. 
Marks4x4 do a bell housing kit and engine mounts to fit a commodore v6 engine if yours is a carbon v6 for example...

----------


## ringtail

Yep but only for older manuals. Mine is auto and staying an auto. About to bite the bullet on an isuzu Dmax. Don't have the time or inclination to fix the paj.

----------


## Marc

Why not buy another pajero?

----------


## ringtail

I've thought about it but they are too unreliable as in electronically. All sorts of odd ball fault codes mainly EGR related but I aint forking out the dollars to be stranded in limp home mode repeatedly. Then there is the timing chain issues, independant rear end, no chassis. My current Paj was the best they ever made and all since have been ordinary in one way or another. They have finally ditched the DPF which plagued them from 2005-2009. Which leaves 2010 + mods which are $30k ish. Too much coin to outlay on a risk. Isuzu are the only bullet proof CRD on the market

----------


## Optimus

+1 on the d-max.. had mine for 2 years and no problems whatsoever.  Touch wood 
Awesome truck, pulls the trailer loaded up no probs

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> yep. 
> friend was searching for an aquarium tank and this came up: Army 105mm tank ( mobile gun ) | Trucks | Gumtree Australia Mandurah Area - Mandurah | 1104269120

    _"Only genuine enquiries please  No track kickers"_    :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Bit of a waste if you can't fire it. 
I've seen old WW2 tanks cut open and driven around for fun on big properties. They can go pretty fast over terrain that is impossible for a wheeled car or truck.
Taking the gun and turret off makes them lighter and perform even better on mud or sand.
Would love to run around on one of those to upset the green neighbours. 
May be make up a black powder packet and stuff it in the barrel for a bit of noise too  :Smilie:  
Come to think of it, could use it as it is to run around Canberra today ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of tanks......  
....this one is like totally _OMG...      
......What is happening to me?_        :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Cool, add a bit of welding on the left eye orbit at 2 o'clock to add to the eye lid drop effect. Very good ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The holes will be patched up, they're only there as I cut out the water in/outlets. 
The plasma cutter is invaluable for stuff like that, as well as in this case cutting out the door, as the cutout can be used as is.
Just put a hinge and latch on it.
The 2mm gap around it draws air in and you can see a bit of flame through it.  
perfect.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Funky. Looks like bender

----------


## Black Cat

> More info ...

  Not buying a house. The vendor offered it at an affordable price for quick cash sale, I agreed, transferred all my money out of fixed deposits (with associated fees) then the vendor decided to have an agent value it. The Agent, knowing she would be missing out on a commission told her it was worth rather more than the market will support (ie where I am the market). So not buying a house any more. Still looking for options.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> bender

----------


## sol381

that didnt take long...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> that didnt take long...

   
That's what she said.....

----------


## OBBob

> Not buying a house. The vendor offered it at an affordable price for quick cash sale, I agreed, transferred all my money out of fixed deposits (with associated fees) then the vendor decided to have an agent value it. The Agent, knowing she would be missing out on a commission told her it was worth rather more than the market will support (ie where I am the market). So not buying a house any more. Still looking for options.

  That sucks... so wrong! Sorry.   :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

> that's what she said.....

  Indeed  :Biggrin:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Lol @ bender, maybe some photos of the outcome of a rainy day

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> some photos of the outcome of a rainy day

  Oh bugger

----------


## Marc

> That sucks... so wrong! Sorry.

  Private sales never turn out well

----------


## ringtail

Impressive collection of green buckets pharma. What happened there, apart from the obvious ?

----------


## Jon

> Private sales never turn out well

  Feeling sorry for Black Cat.
We brought private from the parents of an acquaintance without issue but it was done the other way round.    A number of agents valued the house without being told it would be sold privately and then we paid the average value less the 3% agent commission.

----------


## Black Cat

> Private sales never turn out well

  What nonsense. They only come unstuck if the vendor changes their mind prior to exchange of contracts (as happened here) or if one or other party decides to do their own conveyancing. I have engaged in several private sales in the past with no problems, and would have no difficulty doing so again.

----------


## Marc

Well, considering you just volunteered two examples of a private sale going sour, and there are many more, it seems that the nonsense is on your side.

----------


## OBBob

Pulled down the old bathroom exhaust fan to give it a clean and hopefully make work a little better. Turns out that's probably never been done and it was so gunked up that the fan wasn't turning!  :eek: Blew it off with air and cleaned it with WD40 and it spun like new.   :Biggrin:  Turned out the label said 'made in Melbourne'... been a long time since that was a thing.

----------


## Smurf

> Turned out the label said 'made in Melbourne'... been a long time since that was a thing.

  What a coincidence. Today I was cleaning the bedroom windows and just happened to take a good look at the bedside lamps whilst moving them and other things out of the way. Both have an old style bulb with the words "MADE IN AUSTRALIA" clearly printed on it next to the brand and wattage.  
Amazing how much stuff we used to make here. Just about all gone now unfortunately.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Pulled down the old bathroom exhaust fan to give it a clean and hopefully make work a little better. Turns out that's probably never been done and it was so gunked up that the fan wasn't turning!
> .

  Sigh 
I need to do that too

----------


## OBBob

> Sigh 
> I need to do that too

  There was no steam filled bathroom this morning ... wadayaknow!

----------


## Marc

I have a good strong fan in my little bathroom but it steams up anyway ... (?)

----------


## sol381

might be blowing not sucking.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Recovering from a U tack related incident...

----------


## Black Cat

> Well, considering you just volunteered two examples of a private sale going sour, and there are many more, it seems that the nonsense is on your side.

  One example, no exchange of contract. As specified in my original comment. Please do inform me about that second example? I can't say I recall it. Perhaps old age is affecting my brain.

----------


## OBBob

Ouch

----------


## Black Cat

The pain, the pain!!

----------


## Marc

> One example, no exchange of contract. As specified in my original comment. Please do inform me about that second example? I can't say I recall it. Perhaps old age is affecting my brain.

  Ha ha, well I don't know about old age and brains, but you typed it up not me.

----------


## Marc

Hum ... that nail is a goner Silent. Drill a little hole in the center to drain a bit of blood and reduce the pressure.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hum ... that nail is a goner Silent. Drill a little hole in the center to drain a bit of blood and reduce the pressure.

  Too late for that to be of any use - my latest attempt at body modification occurred on Friday last...and the drilling of holes in nails has never worked for me in the past anyway. 
I once indelicately lowered a 15 HP outboard motor onto my left big toe... drilling a hole in it merely added to the story rather than producing the much predicted result... 
In this case, Nurofen and a Black Russian has been quite successful in terms of pain relief.

----------


## Marc

Yes, in order to work, the blood needs to be able to drain out at least in part, if it is solid, then there is no use and it can lead to infection if left open. There was a compulsion by doctors in the 80ties and earlier to pull the nail, with the only result to have an unprotected nail bed and a damaged nail matrix that would make a nail full of streaks.  Today you just leave it alone and may be put a bit of tape to prevent the loose nail to flip over. 
Black Russian? What is that/ a Chechnian?

----------


## OBBob

> I once indelicately lowered a 15 HP outboard motor onto my left big toe...

  
That's why you're meant to be wearing safety volleys!  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah.
just got my iPad back from the screen repair shop.
Back to full version of the forum again 
Sure beats the mobile version on the phone.   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's why you're meant to be wearing safety volleys!

  Unfortunately, I was wearing only the standard Volley model at the time...

----------


## jimfish

Tried to start a new frame today but was driven off by wind and rain .

----------


## ringtail

Going to get a lot worse apparently

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yh supposed to get a bit up this way too

----------


## jimfish

yep , not sure we'll get much done today

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making more potbelly stoves   
HWS on the left and compressor tank to the right     
Just need some stacks now     :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

Send one down here

----------


## ringtail

Really like the curved legs on the compressor tank PG. Tis da shizzle

----------


## Marc

You are becoming a pot belly stove specialist PG ...  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> You are becoming a pot belly stove specialist PG ...

  Which is bizarre considering the bloke gets about three days of winter each year...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I know. I need to finish and sell these quicksmart haha

----------


## Marc

> Which is bizarre considering the bloke gets about three days of winter each year...

   It seems they like to have a fire going at night for social reasons plus it can get cold at nights apparently. Either way there is a market for it, and you go for it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

"Cold" is relative 
When it drops from 25 to 18 in the evening, it feels cold 
It's not the minimum temp that gets ya, it's the drop 
I grew up in Sweden but am feeling the cold a lot more here in QLD than I did over there 
My parents have been here visiting a number of times, and last time was their first winter visit 
They no longer laugh at me when I say it's a bit chilly in the evening  :Wink:

----------


## Marc

So true, I slept in a tent with -15C outside and slept like a log. later in the morning with -5 it felt rather warm in the sun. 
Today we have 8C in sydney and it feels like i am up Mt Kosciuszko.

----------


## r3nov8or

Load up a truck full of them and tell me when you are at a Melbourne or Geelong market  :Smilie:

----------


## havabeer

spent last day and a bit painting steel beams so jet fuel won't melt them.

----------


## OBBob

NASA spec paint then?

----------


## Smurf

> spent last day and a bit painting steel beams so jet fuel won't melt them.

  Just in case you get a 9/11 style terrorist attack and a plane slams into whatever you're building? 
Can't be too careful these days I suppose....

----------


## PhilT2

Doesn't matter, the illuminati will get you anyway; that is if your sunscreen doesn't kill you first. Pete Evans told me it how dangerous it is, he would know because he's a celebrity chef. And it's on the internet so that proves it's true. Ask Marc too, he knows all about it.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Impressive collection of green buckets pharma. What happened there, apart from the obvious ?

  Fitted floor tarp - shed load of rain, bought all the buckets at Bunnings.  Leaking is near the internal walls that went in over the tarp with bugle screws. Unfortunately tarps aren't really an option at our place - bit high wind lately, had to cancel cranes and wait till the wind dies down to move things up onto the upper level. 
thankfully roof goes on tomorrow - nice calm day.....( I hope)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looks like winter is finally here  
 15 degrees at the moment.......      :Handball:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Added a weather shield  :Sneaktongue:           
Brrrrr

----------


## phild01

Nice, calm sunny day here today :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Might get that fire going and have an Irish Coffee   :Leprecon:

----------


## ringtail

Going to get a bit gnarly up there PG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Going to get a bit gnarly up there PG.

  
Not too bad, it's all moved on now.
bugger all wind and the finest mist drizzle rain at the moment
Am in shorts and T-shirt again as usual   
Rocky is copping it though....a mate sent me pics of his "swimming pool" (backyard and under the house)  
we only got about 100mm of rain so far over a couple of days, and the winds didn't get anywhere near the predicted 30 knots

----------


## Smurf

> we only got about 100mm of rain so far over a couple of days, and the winds didn't get anywhere near the predicted 30 knots

  Swap you. 
200mm of rain (quite a bit of which fell as snow) in parts of Tassie over the past week and winds up to 165 km/h recorded on Mt Wellington (113 km/h in the Hobart city area). 
Plenty of damage. Trees blown down, roofs blown off, power lines down all over the place. Roof came off a building at the showgrounds - looked like a bomb had gone off as it was just a pile of twisted metal strewn all over the place and no longer resembling a roof in any way. Main street in the town of Huonville was flooded yesterday. 
On the positive side, well there's no shortage of water flowing into the Hydro's dams now. Might help offset some of the $180 million cost of the recent drought and Basslink cable failure.  :Smilie:  
30 knots sounds decidedly calm. I'll take that any day.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My, what sharp teeth you have....     
All the better to cut firewood with....        
.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Slim pickins for coffee at the moment but put enough whiskey in and you don't notice.     :Sneaktongue:    
The only reason there's instant in the house is someone left it here.
true story. 
I'm usually doing my pods.
Which would have been better.     :Sigh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How long before ringtail spots it?    :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

mmmm. glen moray..uuuuggghhhhhhhh..

----------


## OBBob

Pulled apart, cleaned and spray painted the old wall wart (aircon) in the living room. Goodbye yellowed plastic, hello crisp gloss white.

----------


## ringtail

> How long before ringtail spots it?

  He spots it. He doesn't care.  :Tongue:  He isn't drinking it  :Biggrin:   He encourages adding more booze  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Who said you won't catch muddies in winter?

----------


## havabeer

> I'm usually doing my pods.
> Which would have been better.

  my wife is cottoning on to this pods business (i don't drink coffee my self) but she mainly wants a machine because you can make an espresso, shake it over ice and vodka and voila you have your self an expresso martini

----------


## Smurf

> Pulled apart, cleaned and spray painted the old wall wart (aircon)

  Now there's a term that differs between countries. 
In some places a "wall wart" means a plug-in transformer (or it's modern electronic equivalent) of the kind you use to charge a mobile phone etc and certainly isn't something that you'd use for heating or cooling.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Now there's a term that differs between countries. 
> In some places a "wall wart" means a plug-in transformer (or it's modern electronic equivalent) of the kind you use to charge a mobile phone etc and certainly isn't something that you'd use for heating or cooling.

  Wow, I've always used it for a split system. I guess it's just a bigger wart.

----------


## phild01

> Wow, I've always used it for a split system. I guess it's just a bigger wart.

  I struggled with that one, couldn't figure out what the wart was, normally being a plug-in power supply. 
I thought about painting my split head-unit but seems too tricky pulling it apart.
What paint did you use and did you use a plastic primer?

----------


## OBBob

> I struggled with that one, couldn't figure out what the wart was, normally being a plug-in power supply. 
> I thought about painting my split head-unit but seems too tricky pulling it apart.
> What paint did you use and did you use a plastic primer?

  Yeah I thought it would be tricky... but when I got up for a closer look it turned out that two screws and all the covers came off and filters separated. I also had to carefully pop out the swinging vent blade things but that was also ok.  
I was going to use a plastic primer and then a top coat (as I've done on automotive plastics)... but then I noticed a Rustolium product that includes the primer. I figured it was worth a shot as it's up high and not getting touched. Anyway, very happy with the adhesion and the results.

----------


## OBBob

I don't have a before pic but it was very yellow. You can see the Daikin label is still yellow because it has some lights in it and wasn't painted.

----------


## phild01

> Yeah I thought it would be tricky... but when I got up for a closer look it turned out that two screws and all the covers came off and filters separated. I also had to carefully pop out the swinging vent blade things but that was also ok.  
> I was going to use a plastic primer and then a top coat (as I've done on automotive plastics)... but then I noticed a Rustolium product that includes the primer. I figured it was worth a shot as it's up high and not getting touched. Anyway, very happy with the adhesion and the results.

  Yesterday I was within a whisker of buying the rustoleum for some steel I am doing, maybe next time then.

----------


## Marc

That Rust Oleum primer and paint is good stuff. I used some on a bunch of washers yesterday and it sticks like the proverbial.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got the plunger out yesterday.
much better

----------


## ringtail

> Got the plunger out yesterday.
> much better

  1 step up the ladder. Keep climbing  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Finished fitting all the treads yesterday and planned to start balustrade today. 
Didn't stop raining all night and still raining this morning. Bummer. I suppose someone needs this rain, I don't.
May be able to do some measuring and planning and materials list. 
Going for the second coffee. 
Next door got rented to a young guy. Seems to be a tradie, long days goes early comes late. Got himself a rottweiler puppy. The poor thing was crying out all morning last week, though nothing of it, just puppy talk I though. Finally went to look over the fence and the poor thing had his head stuck under the gate caught up by a choke collar. Who puts a choke collar on a 2 month old puppy?. Anyway jumped the fence and got him out, boy was he grateful! 
That was last week, but I have not seen the puppy anymore. Unless he is inside the house or he takes it with him.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Finished fitting all the treads yesterday and planned to start balustrade today. 
> Didn't stop raining all night and still raining this morning. Bummer. I suppose someone needs this rain, I don't.
> May be able to do some measuring and planning and materials list. 
> Going for the second coffee. 
> Next door got rented to a young guy. Seems to be a tradie, long days goes early comes late. Got himself a rottweiler puppy. The poor thing was crying out all morning last week, though nothing of it, just puppy talk I though. Finally went to look over the fence and the poor thing had his head stuck under the gate caught up by a choke collar. Who puts a choke collar on a 2 month old puppy?. Anyway jumped the fence and got him out, boy was he grateful! 
> That was last week, but I have not seen the puppy anymore. Unless he is inside the house or he takes it with him.

  yeesh, never leave a dog of any size unattended with a choke collar on.
They are for walking only.   
Our dogs walk around the yard and house "naked" for the most part.  :Rofl5:   
never seen the need for them to wear a collar at home, whether we're here or not.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nice water setup

----------


## OBBob

> yeesh, never leave a dog of any size unattended with a choke collar on.
> They are for walking only.   
> Our dogs walk around the yard and house "naked" for the most part.   
> never seen the need for them to wear a collar at home, whether we're here or not.

  The hound wears a collar if home alone ... because if she did get out, she'd run about two streets and then fall asleep in someone front garden.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The hound wears a collar if home alone ... because if she did get out, she'd run about two streets and then fall asleep in someone front garden.

  
Hmm, sounds a bloke I used to know.
Whenever he left my place drunk he'd make it about one street then fall over in someone's front yard/hedge/driveway and spend the night there   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Past the 2 month mark of giving up the ciggies  :Smilie:  
Going really well actually, get the odd craving but then I look at the app on my phone which tells me how much money I've saved (over $1600) and other health benefits. 
The smell of others smoking doesn't bother me, especially if it's rollies yum yum.
But I've not had a single puff, not one.
That's whe I've always failed in the past.
Just one drag, then half a cig, then a whole one then a couple more and then "I'll quit tomorrow or next monday" usual BS.    
Now.....I was gonna cut down on the beers as well, and....well.... :Sigh:  that's not really working.
I'm mostly drinking mids now though, which is better.
And cheaper. 
Aaaaand yes well I have put on a bit of weight too.....so that'll be the next thing to work on.    :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Past the 2 month mark of giving up the ciggies  
> Going really well actually, get the odd craving but then I look at the app on my phone which tells me how much money I've saved (over $1600) and other health benefits. 
> The smell of others smoking doesn't bother me, especially if it's rollies yum yum.
> But I've not had a single puff, not one.
> That's whe I've always failed in the past.
> Just one drag, then half a cig, then a whole one then a couple more and then "I'll quit tomorrow or next monday" usual BS.    
> Now.....I was gonna cut down on the beers as well, and....well.... that's not really working.
> I'm mostly drinking mids now though, which is better.
> And cheaper. 
> Aaaaand yes well I have put on a bit of weight too.....so that'll be the next thing to work on.

   :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

Top stuff! You can get zero alcohol now too.  :Smilie:   https://www.danmurphys.com.au/produc...?bmUID=lnGH8yQ

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You can get zero alcohol now too.   https://www.danmurphys.com.au/produc...?bmUID=lnGH8yQ

  Dunno about your browser, but when ai clicked on that link I got this   
All I saw was my ol mate Draughtie there on the right.  :Sigh:  
Trying to stay away from them as much as I can and have settled for his slightly less attractive cousin Carlton Mid as my daily drink. 
It's not bad once you get used to it.
As far as mids go....well...I've tried a lot of them and will be sticking with these for a while. 
Still get the odd sixpack or *cough* carton of full strength on the odd occasion...   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yes, almost forgot, I am up to making a new plate for the gas BBQ. 
Just one big fat thick plate to replace the two stupid ones that are on there.  
Pics to follow

----------


## OBBob

> Oh yes, almost forgot, I am up to making a new plate for the gas BBQ. 
> Just one big fat thick plate to replace the two stupid ones that are on there.  
> Pics to follow

  
Perfect job for a piranha notcher!

----------


## Marc

Yes, the cast iron plates that are standard on BBQs are a bummer to clean. I got myself a big one piece SS one. At first the burners had difficulty breathing and I had to make a row of holes in the back of the frame for the air to flow through. 
Makes a big difference and I clean it with vinegar.

----------


## OBBob

What's the thickness Marc?

----------


## Marc

> Nice water setup

  What is that thing?

----------


## Marc

> What's the thickness Marc?

  Didn't measure it but I think it's 1/4". I did not make it I bought it. It has the edges folded and fits nicely in the standard BBQ. The SS is 400 series not sure which one but they transfer heat better than the 300 series. http://www.topnotchbbq.com.au/our-pr...rd-hot-plates/

----------


## Marc

> Past the 2 month mark of giving up the ciggies  
> Going really well actually, get the odd craving but then I look at the app on my phone which tells me how much money I've saved (over $1600) and other health benefits. 
> The smell of others smoking doesn't bother me, especially if it's rollies yum yum.
> But I've not had a single puff, not one.
> That's whe I've always failed in the past.
> Just one drag, then half a cig, then a whole one then a couple more and then "I'll quit tomorrow or next monday" usual BS.    
> Now.....I was gonna cut down on the beers as well, and....well.... that's not really working.
> I'm mostly drinking mids now though, which is better.
> And cheaper. 
> Aaaaand yes well I have put on a bit of weight too.....so that'll be the next thing to work on.

  Good for you PG, way to go ! 
That's a good idea the app accounting for money saved. My wife tells me that she gets people off the smokes only for them to come back and say ... yea, but I am fat now ... ha ha

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What is that thing?

  
Water container mounted on the dogbox on a ute.
Note the tap at the bottom, to the right of the number plate. 
The blue thing is a handcleaner dispenser.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Good for you PG, way to go ! 
> That's a good idea the app accounting for money saved. My wife tells me that she gets people off the smokes only for them to come back and say ... yea, but I am fat now ... ha ha

  
Yeh I put in an average of 25/day and these days pretty much $1/cig so when I feel like on I look at the app and all is well.  
The app is called "QUIT IT" btw.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

8mm steel plate    
Old level as cutting guide    
Welded some rod around the edges     
I love it already.
no gap down the middle, no holes.....awesome      
Gonna give the rest of the bbq a much needed clean tomorrow and try and locate some knobs.....then fire it up. 
Am half thinking of doing away with the knobs, set all valves at full and have one "master valve" so all burners are working all the time.
very rarely use only half the bbq.....   
whatcha reckon?

----------


## Marc

Looking good ... make sure you give the flames some airflow.
And make yourself a couple of handles to pull it out.
No chance with the plasma?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looking good ... make sure you give the flames some airflow.

  
yeh there's plenty of air going in at the front below the panel where the knobs are as well as some vents    

> And make yourself a couple of handles to pull it out.

  Yeh it does need something like that
Maybe just some eyelets or something to stick some hooks in. 
I'll work it out    

> No chance with the plasma?

  To cut it?
nah it seems to struggle with anything over 6mm really

----------


## Marc

You'll be surprised how much air the BBQ burners need. They work because there is usually a grill for half of it. When I first put the plate down, the flames were flat and wandering around low without even touching the plate. The frame of the BBQ acts like a shroud all around and even when the bottom is open, the hot gases get corralled at the top and slow the flame completely. 
I drilled a series of 19mm holes all along the back in the frame so that the hot gases can escape. Of course you get a bit of flow around the edges but that is not helpful at all because it burns the food that is close to the edge.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I never use a grill, usually have two plates, so there shouldn't be too much difference....maybe.....we'll see.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Dunno about your browser, but when ai clicked on that link I got this   
> All I saw was my ol mate Draughtie there on the right.  
> Trying to stay away from them as much as I can and have settled for his slightly less attractive cousin Carlton Mid as my daily drink. 
> It's not bad once you get used to it.
> As far as mids go....well...I've tried a lot of them and will be sticking with these for a while. 
> Still get the odd sixpack or *cough* carton of full strength on the odd occasion...

  Arrg... I Googled 'beer' for your benefit and now I'm getting targeted beer advertisements in ever app.   :mad:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Arrg... I Googled 'beer' for your benefit and now I'm getting targeted beer advertisements in ever app.   :mad:

  
Sucked in

----------


## OBBob

> Sucked in

  ... madly googling 'red wine', 'scotch', 'rum'...

----------


## ringtail

Good going with the BBQ and durries PG.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Good going with the BBQ and durries PG.

  What he said. IN ALL CAPS. 
Cooper's mid by the way.

----------


## phild01

> Cooper's mid by the way.

  +1

----------


## woodbe

> 8mm steel plate     
> whatcha reckon?

  Hey, same as our bbq! We have added topnotch SS plates like Marc's. They're awesome because they are totally cleanable and totally dead flat. 5.1mm thick. 8mm might be a bit too much mass to heat it up quick. Original plates were enamelled cast iron and rough as guts. Useless by comparison. 
After many years, the cast iron burners were shagged, a couple rusted out completely. Replaced with SS burners from Beefeater (not cheap, but no more clogging up with rust). You should check your burners, the std versions are cheap to replace. 
Side burner is rubbish. Not enough herbs for a wok.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hey, same as our bbq! We have added topnotch SS plates like Marc's. They're awesome because they are totally cleanable and totally dead flat. 5.1mm thick. 8mm might be a bit too much mass to heat it up quick. Original plates were enamelled cast iron and rough as guts. Useless by comparison. 
> After many years, the cast iron burners were shagged, a couple rusted out completely. Replaced with SS burners from Beefeater (not cheap, but no more clogging up with rust). You should check your burners, the std versions are cheap to replace. 
> Side burner is rubbish. Not enough herbs for a wok.

  
We inherited this BBQ.
Gawd, I would never pay the RRP for 4 burners, a plate and a grate, side burner and second rate SS cabinet.  :Shock:  
I have been going over the burners with wire wheel on grinder and cleaned out the holes and they're good as new.
(They have 2007 embossed, dunno if that is year of manufacture) 
We only use the side burner for cooking mudcrabs in a medium to large size pot, works perfectly.  
Also have an aftermarket rotisserie motor and spit which "fits most BBQs" (except this one) and took me the best part of a saturday, half a carton and 99% of all swearwords known to man to fit.     :Smilie:   
This plate should be a good upgrade though

----------


## Smurf

> never seen the need for them to wear a collar at home, whether we're here or not.

  Many years ago I got a dog from the Dogs Home. A three year old dog that had clearly been abused by previous owners (beaten certainly, god only knows what else may have happened). 
Something that quickly became apparent is that the dog appeared to never have had anything of "his own" and also had lived outside only. That was to the point of seemingly having no concept of being indoors - yep we had to house train a 3 year old dog and at first he did try digging through the floor. Also took fright at common household things so it was obviously a new experience being indoors. 
Dog was settling in well and then I made a big mistake. Took the collar off. The dog immediately looked fearful and sad, presumably seeing it as a form of punishment to be taking something away. At that point I realised that the dog liked to see that "his" stuff was all safe and in no danger of being taken away - lead, food bowls, toys and so on and of course the collar. 
So the collar was put back on ASAP and remained on constantly for the next 11 years until death. Literally never took it off again, not even once, after realising the fear it induced by taking something away. He was probably over that fear after a while but I wasn't going to risk it. 
The dog lived a normal life despite a bad start and some obvious psychological impact from whatever happened during those first 3 years. Why anyone would harm an innocent dog is something I'll never comprehend. Suffice to say I want nothing to do with such people unless it involves locking them away for a very long time.

----------


## OBBob

> ... Why anyone would harm an innocent dog is something I'll never comprehend.

  Had similar issues ... you just don't know what the history is so it can be hard to understand the behaviour. We have a cat that was clearly mistreated and has never gotten over it (15 years now). Our Greyhound had to be taught to play when we got her ... no concept of what it was to run around freely or what to do with a dog toy. Needless to say they both live a relaxed life of luxury compared to where they came from.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good story Smurf.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just scored some free stuff  :Biggrin:      
Blue RHS      
Big(-ish) Vice     
And some other bits and pieces     :Cool:

----------


## sol381

free beer....where?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> free beer....where?

  
I see what you did there

----------


## OBBob

Looks like my vice I resurrected.

----------


## Marc

You got about $200 or more in steel alone.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> You got about $200 or more in steel alone.

  You'd get that just for the vice in some places... 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You got about $200 or more in steel alone.

  
Easy.
been a while since I bought any of that stuff new, but there's a fair bit there.
All 3-4M lengths too. 
The vice is a ripper.
seems to work ok.

----------


## Marc

I remember buying a vice like that at the Trash and Treasure market in Prestons for something like $10 (it was a long time ago) and having to make a jaw for it. Oh my ... things we do.
I still have it bolted to an old work bench looking at me ... haha, I don't use that one very much.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a good run at the markets today. 
Sold 5 of the 6 firebuckets and one potbelly.
As well as a few other things. 
Got orders for another firebucket and a smaller potbelly along the lines of Ozpig style but a bit bigger.
Not many people seem to like the Ozpig and the general opinion seems to be it's too small. 
Interesting......might be a market for _slightly bigger small_ potbelly stoves   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, bought an Ozpig for my daughter and they do use it but just for fun to toast marshmallows :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It is on the small side and designed and sold for camping. 
Slightly bigger hei?  You could use a forklift LPg tank if you can find one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gas bottles/tanks are hard to come by.
Decent size ones anyway. 
Was thinking of those water pump pressure tanks I've used before.
they come in all sizes and are a good shape.    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

GOod idea, also pool sand water filters

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> GOod idea, also pool sand water filters

  
Are they stainless?

----------


## Marc

No idea, they look like a gas tank on steroids. You would think that chlorine would kill them in no time if just steel. Not sure mate.

----------


## Marc

Corrosion proof ... mm ... probably coated with some industrial stuff that needs 2k symtex to get off.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They're corrosion proof because they are spun plastic or fibreglass... 
I can get condemned gas bottles in a range of sizes from the local gas distributor for basically cash price. I've got three 45 kg bottles staring at me...waiting. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## OBBob

For sale - used chimney, basic assembly instructions included.   :Tongue:

----------


## Marc

> They're corrosion proof because they are spun plastic or fibreglass... 
> I can get condemned gas bottles in a range of sizes from the local gas distributor for basically cash price. I've got three 45 kg bottles staring at me...waiting. 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

  Yes those one seem to be composit, yet I have seen plenty steel ones.

----------


## Cecile

> For sale - used chimney, basic assembly instructions included.

  We have one of those, too.  Ours is bigger than yours!

----------


## OBBob

> We have one of those, too.  Ours is bigger than yours!

  Yeah, not a huge chimney ... about 400 bricks.

----------


## toooldforthis

> For sale - used chimney, basic assembly instructions included.

  shouldn't those bricks be numbered for reassembly?

----------


## OBBob

> shouldn't those bricks be numbered for reassembly?

  They are stacked in order, so if you stack them in your trailer and then re-stack them at your house, they should come out correct and ready to erect ... I think. It was a four sided square chimney if that helps.  :Smilie:

----------


## PhilT2

Where's the allen key?

----------


## OBBob

> Where's the allen key?

  I wasn't going to include it because I never went through the process to get it exchanged ... eek.

----------


## ringtail

Just finished putting new suspension in the Dmax. 450 kg constant load 2 inch lift. Got some good lift now. About 3 inches but the old springs were so knackered I suspect it's really 2 inches over standard. Shocks were non existent. Crank the torsion bars up a touch tomorrow then off for a wheel alignment.

----------


## toooldforthis

recovering from another break-in.

----------


## Smurf

> They are stacked in order, so if you stack them in your trailer and then re-stack them at your house, they should come out correct and ready to erect ... I think. It was a four sided square chimney if that helps.

  Expanding this concept a bit: 
A whole house could be sold this way. Bricks turn up on pallets. That's a house that just needs some assembly. Shouldn't take long. 
Or a pile of woodchips. There's a complete tree there, just needs putting together and should look good. :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> I wasn't going to include it because I never went through the process to get it exchanged ... eek.

  I have the left hand version of that one. Limited edition ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Expanding this concept a bit: 
> A whole house could be sold this way. Bricks turn up on pallets. That's a house that just needs some assembly. Shouldn't take long. 
> Or a pile of woodchips. There's a complete tree there, just needs putting together and should look good.

  I could've sold a Tiny House this way by now.  :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

> recovering from another break-in.

  
Funky Dolphin pictures* again??    _*I hope that was your house or this comment will sound really strange._

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> recovering from another break-in.

  
Bugger  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I had that       
In there       
So had to dress up in this     
And have it removed       
It was at the front of the foot, kinda in the middle, about where the toes start.
I think it's been there for some time but only flared up last week.
 And swelled up a lot....  :Unsure:   
We had a go at getting it out at home...needles, scalpell etc but no go, so went and had it X-rayed yesterday and went under general today. 
So I am now hobbling around as the foot is still numb from local anaesthetic as well...   :Sigh:

----------


## OBBob

Nice costume! If you worked with wood it'd just come out itself (at least that's the myth).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> wood it'd just come out itself (at least that's the myth).

  I had a hardwood splinter in my finger for 18 months once  :Unsure:    
I was hoping to get a copy of the X-rays but as it's all just on computer file these days it's a bit harder. 
Anyway it was in the ball (?) of the foot, horizontal about 10mm from the sole.
Dunno how it got there, maybe from the front...

----------


## Marc

Wire?
Bummer, why do they put you under for that?
 They did the same to me. Had a largish palm thorn lodged between the extensor tendon and the bone of the index finger. Couldn't dig it out because it was my right and my wife didn't want to help,  so went to a hand surgeon yet he refused to do it with local. I think it is a con. Pay hospital, anesthetist, the whole circus. Had it been the left I would have done it myself, it was that easy.
PS
The surgeon can email the x rays to you or if he is hard nosed, to your GP.

----------


## OBBob

> I had a hardwood splinter in my finger for 18 months once    
> I was hoping to get a copy of the X-rays but as it's all just on computer file these days it's a bit harder. 
> Anyway it was in the ball (?) of the foot, horizontal about 10mm from the sole.
> Dunno how it got there, maybe from the front...

  Do you wear safety thongs in the shed like Phil?   :Biggrin:   
Hope you're over it soon.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wire?
> Bummer, why do they put you under for that?

  Because of where it was, how deep it was etc.
Could have been near arteries, tendon or something else they reckon. 
Suits me, in, put asleep, wake up, all done.
I was home half hour after I woke up.    

> Do you wear safety thongs in the shed like Phil?    
> Hope you're over it soon.

  I always wear boots when working or tinkering in the shed.
I do go in there with thongs or bare feet at times to get something though. 
As well as that, things end up outside the shed, even in the house.
I have picked bits of swarf off the couch a few times  :Unsure:  
One of the dogs walked past and had a nice curly alloy swarf on its head once  :Rofl5:      
Dunno, it may have dropped in to  my boot or I stood on it....could have been from anywhere really. 
Out the park, someone else's yard or on the beach.
Who knows.
I walk around barefoot or in thongs a lot when not tooling around   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

One piece of equipment I think it is invaluable when working with steel is a magnetic broom. Picked one up at bunnings a long while ago and use it consistently after each day. Picks up everything steel including grindings and even rust. i am doubly careful around the drill and the cold saw, there are always little feets to think of on the weekends.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I've got antibiotics and these to take   
No beer, no machinery.....mmmm  
We'll see   :Sneaktongue:

----------


## phild01

> Do you wear safety thongs in the shed like Phil?    
> Hope you're over it soon.

  Always ready :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Oh man, that's no good PG. Hope you're back on the brews, err, tools soon.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Was hoping the local would have worn off this morning but still going  :Unsure:  
Gonna make myself a cane today I think.
Really need to go swap my gas bottle and get some mig wire.....and some steel too 
Hmm  :Sigh:   
Might have to find myself a driver for the morning   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Was hoping the local would have worn off this morning but still going  
> Gonna make myself a cane today I think.
> Really need to go swap my gas bottle and get some mig wire.....and some steel too 
> Hmm   
> Might have to find myself a driver for the morning

  You're going to need something like this for the shed!!

----------


## ringtail

You could just use that spool of fluxcore under the bench PG  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You're going to need something like this for the shed!!

  
That is brilliant.  :Shock: 
Why aren't those available to buy? 
That video was from 2012, had a look at their website, not much going on apparently  Updates <- click    :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> That is brilliant. 
> Why aren't those available to buy? 
> That video was from 2012, had a look at their website, not much going on apparently  Updates <- click

  I know! Combine it with two hover boards and imagine the races your neighbourhood kids could have around the streets.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> That is brilliant. 
> Why aren't those available to buy? 
> That video was from 2012, had a look at their website, not much going on apparently  Updates <- click

  Nice invention probably cost is an issue, also in a mechanic workshop you not always have clean uncluttered area to operate the chair. 
And then there is the hoist to work standing up. Don't know, seems interesting but has limitations.

----------


## Marc

How is the foot?

----------


## OBBob

Anyone else find the pricing a little counter-intuitive?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice invention probably cost is an issue, also in a mechanic workshop you not always have clean uncluttered area to operate the chair. 
> And then there is the hoist to work standing up. Don't know, seems interesting but has limitations.

  
Seen some workshops where they wear white coats (almost)
Would be a huge market for people with various disabilities etc.
Not only for mechanics shops either I suppose.     

> How is the foot?

  Better now that the local has worn off and it doesn't feel as fat.
took most ofnthe dressing off and am wearing loosely tied trainers at the moment, tinkering a bit in the shed.
Think I'll be right to drive too so might go get some gas and steel and carry on   :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

I lurve the smell of fresh concrete in the morning...

----------


## Marc

> Anyone else find the pricing a little counter-intuitive?

  
I remember when grinders cost a lot more. Today the economy of scale of a product that is more common than electric toothbrushes is massive and manufacturers can produce them at a fraction of the cost even using common parts made by third parties. 
The impact driver 90 degree extension is a small pocket market, and requires very good materials to survive past a few days of usage. Those small gears at 90 degree need to take a beating no gear can really withstand for long unless it is very well made. OK for drilling using hex drill bits I suppose.
I have smashed up my fair share of those and settled for a 90 degree impact driver from Makita, but the trade off in the torque is substantial.

----------


## Marc

> Better now that the local has worn off and it doesn't feel as fat.
> took most of the dressing off and am wearing loosely tied trainers at the moment, tinkering a bit in the shed.
> Think I'll be right to drive too so might go get some gas and steel and carry on

   So do you know if it was steel or wood? Did you ask for the x ray?

----------


## Marc

https://www.amazon.com/Makita-XLT01Z...+impact+driver

----------


## Marc

> I lurve the smell of fresh concrete in the morning...

  Nice ... helicopter finish?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So do you know if it was steel or wood? Did you ask for the x ray?

   It's definitely steel.
i posted a pic of it further up this page. 
No luck with X-ray as yet but my partner is gonna try and get a copy (she works at the hospital)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway, powering on here, no real dramas with the foot. 
been shopping
Got gas, wire, mig tips, new screens for welding helmet and some steel.   :Biggrin:    
Blacksmith Jacks are selling Stanley workpants for $10
Definitely going back tomorrow to grab a pair or two.
will be good for the shed.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Marc

> It's definitely steel.
> i posted a pic of it further up this page. 
> No luck with X-ray as yet but my partner is gonna try and get a copy (she works at the hospital)

  Easy, just an email away. 
Stanley work pants ... (?) are they leather? :Biggrin:  
$10 ... wow, you pay $70 for hard yakka 
I got a piece of steel through my thigh once, about 200 long and 15 thick in one side and out the other. Missed the femoral artery and the sciatic nerve
and the bone. Just sheer luck. can still remember pulling it out.

----------


## OBBob

> ... 
> Definitely going back tomorrow to grab a pair or two.
> will be good for the shed.

  Couldn't fit your foot down the leg today?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Stanley work pants ... (?) are they leather? 
> $10 ... wow, you pay $70 for hard yakka

   

> Couldn't fit your foot down the leg today?

  haha not leather, same as your Yakka, King Gee etc.
lots of pockets, blue or khaki colour, some had reflective strip around the bottom of the leg. 
I didn't have time to go through them as they were all mixed up in sizes etc, but from what I saw they used to be $60-70
must be end of stock or something.

----------


## METRIX

Currently designing a Kitchen, Bathroom and Laundry for a client

----------


## phild01

> Blacksmith Jacks are selling Stanley workpants for $10
> Definitely going back tomorrow to grab a pair or two.
> will be good for the shed.

  Checked their website but no luck :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Checked their website but no luck

   Well the $10 may just be in my local store.   
Plenty of other pants and jackets etc for $20 though  https://bsj.sympaconline.com/search....tList=00000176

----------


## phild01

> Well the $10 may just be in my local store.   
> Plenty of other pants and jackets etc for $20 though  https://bsj.sympaconline.com/search....tList=00000176

  Bookmarked :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Nice invention probably cost is an issue, also in a mechanic workshop you not always have clean uncluttered area to operate the chair. 
> And then there is the hoist to work standing up. Don't know, seems interesting but has limitations.

  I don't rate it at all. Anyone that is or was a mechanic will tell you it's useless. Maybe in a huge empty warehouse but workshops are like rat warrens with crap everywhere. Besides, it encourages sloth and fat lazy bastards  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Better now that the local has worn off and it doesn't feel as fat.
> took most ofnthe dressing off and am wearing loosely tied trainers at the moment, tinkering a bit in the shed.
> Think I'll be right to drive too so might go get some gas and steel and carry on

  Back on the horse  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sure am. 
Although I am not happy with the welding wire  :Frown:  
been burning the Kiswel brand wire for a while now, but they were all out so got a roll of Cigweld wire.  :Yuk:  
Don't like it at all!
Behaves very differently to the Kiswell which I've become used to and all the settings have to be completely changed on the welder to get a good run.
And lots of spatter. 
Might put that one to the side for backup and go grab some of the good stuff tomorrow   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Funny how wires that are meant to be made to the same standards can vary so much. Same with stick electrodes.

----------


## OBBob

> Currently designing a Kitchen, Bathroom and Laundry for a client

  Black on black... or are you a little more constrained?   :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

Bet it's all squares :Smilie: .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Funny how wires that are meant to be made to the same standards can vary so much. Same with stick electrodes.

  
Yep. 
And the Kiswel is cheaper too.
go figure

----------


## ringtail

Watching this and feeling inadequate  :Biggrin:  . The new Hyundai seems to be very well balanced indeed.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Q42jT7AsNFE

----------


## Jon

> Watching this and feeling inadequate  . The new Hyundai seems to be very well balanced indeed.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Q42jT7AsNFE

  But where would you put your tools? 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got some more potbelly stove material   :Biggrin:    
Bloody scrappies are hopeless.
Been going to this same yard for years, drop in a few times a week, usually buy something, have a yarn etc.
I get greeted like "Norm" from Cheers (if you rememb that old show) when I walk in  :Rofl5:  
They know what sort of stuff I'm after, and what I make.
Told them to keep any decent size gas bottles, small or large HWS and compressor tanks, even showed them photos of my firebuckets etc. 
Walk in today and find these.
In the bin half buried under other crap.    :Sigh:        
Also, this old bird cracks me up.
Always walks down the middle of the lane, doesn't give a hoot.
Not a bad tactic I suppose.....as most people will see her....still....only takes one idiot looking at his phone while driving....

----------


## Marc

I know the feeling, you are the outsider and will always be. 
Did you try the local gas bottle distributor to track down decommissioned bottles?.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I know the feeling, you are the outsider and will always be.

  Nah not saying I'm the outsider, just that they can't remember s##t   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Notvery has not been very active lately.  :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> But where would you put your tools? 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

  I suppose towing a trailer behind a world rally car could be interesting  :Tongue:

----------


## woodbe

> Watching this and feeling inadequate  . The new Hyundai seems to be very well balanced indeed.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Q42jT7AsNFE

  No need to feel inadequate. Rallying changed with route charting and pre rally on road course charting. No way anyone would survive that kind of driving without knowing everything about the course, the surface, and the car. Big change from old school rallying which was about driving AND navigation during the actual event. These days, when something goes wrong or there is a mistake, we're looking at a potential total disaster.

----------


## Marc

> Watching this and feeling inadequate  . The new Hyundai seems to be very well balanced indeed.  https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=Q42jT7AsNFE

  Nice driving, wondering about all those people meters away, do they think they can jump aside if the driver makes a mistake?

----------


## Marc

Still no census paper. 
Listening to some dude from statistics on the radio stating that names will be removed and data sent to no one.
Remember a case of one guy years ago who put a staggering figure as his income, I think he added one zero or two to it. It did not take long for the ATO to contact him so he took the bureau to court and won.
 They do give out your information despite vehement denials. Not to mention the risk of hacking that has already happened.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making soup  :Stirthepot:             
Homegrown punckun

----------


## Marc

Love soup in winter. Add a chilli to it for some zing!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yes, not pictured above....6 or 7 small hot-ish home grown chillis and 1.5 kg smoked bacon bones.

----------


## Cecile

For the first time in many years, I made bread/pizza dough, from scratch.  And the first time ever without a recipe.  Ted's a good teacher. 
This is the second rising, and I think it will rise again.  Healthy yeast...it's ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> For the first time in many years, I made bread/pizza dough, from scratch.  And the first time ever without a recipe.  Ted's a good teacher. 
> This is the second rising, and I think it will rise again.  Healthy yeast...it's ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!

  
Looks good Ma'am 
What sort of toppings are we looking at for the evening?    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Nice driving, wondering about all those people meters away, do they think they can jump aside if the driver makes a mistake?

  Errr, no. Plenty get injured in Finland. Still, I'd go in a heartbeat. Goes back to the days when rallying in this country wasn't so nanny state.  :Tongue:

----------


## Cecile

> Looks good Ma'am 
> What sort of toppings are we looking at for the evening?

  I had to drive 200km there and back to collect Ted so it'll be tomorrow.  He'll have hot salami and ham, capsicum.  I'll have bacon and olives.  Cheese of course, and lots and lots of oregano.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Soup was delicious by the way.    
Dogs kept an eye on it     
I was a bit concended about the bacon bones as they were from the IGA deli....hardly gourmet quality  :Rolleyes:  .....but they were actually rather tasty            
Yum

----------


## Cecile

> Soup was delicious by the way.
>  Dogs kept an eye on it  Dog is asleep! 
> I was a bit concended about the bacon bones as they were from the IGA deli....hardly gourmet quality  .....but they were actually rather tasty 
>  Yum

  Ted:  "That's not soup, it's thin stew!"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ted:  "That's not soup, it's thin stew!"

  
Thick creamy soup.

----------


## OBBob

Keeping an eye out for *platypuses* (I understand that Platipi is incorrect) ...   Platypus census: Waterwatch counting monotremes in Upper Murrumbidgee Catchment - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe I saw one once in a little creek.
Early morning, we were camping and I saw it surface, pulled the camera out and got a blurry photo of "something" surrounded by ripples in the water as it disappeared below the surface, never to be seen again   :Sigh:  
nobody else saw it and my photo has been continually dismissed much like that of Nessie, the Loch Ness monster
(although that WAS fake.....)    :Smilie:

----------


## autogenous

Two cups of coffee and 4 cup a soups. Think Im gonna have a heart attack 
Playing with new toys and some secret weapons I wont disclose. Its official, Im Tim the tool man.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Two cups of coffee and 4 cup a soups. Think Im gonna have a heart attack

  
.....is this related to the weight loss advice in your sig....?    :Unsure:

----------


## autogenous

There was no like, so I gave you a reputation.  The sig is a gag  [insert million smilies faces]   

> .....is this related to the weight loss advice in your sig....?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

......waiting....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):                           
.

----------


## Marc

> Two cups of coffee and 4 cup a soups. Think Im gonna have a heart attack 
> Playing with new toys and some secret weapons I wont disclose. Its official, Im Tim the tool man.

  That's an arbortech pointing saw, what is that other thing?

----------


## OBBob

Lol ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I give up              :No:

----------


## Cecile

> ......waiting.......

  I couldn't even get THAT far.  Epic fail, ABS

----------


## phild01

I hope it never comes up, the ABC says they are working on it... and we are to believe all is safe :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PhilT2

> I hope it never comes up, the ABC says they are working on it... and we are to believe all is safe

  Well never been hacked before. Compared to all those places that have your credit card details....

----------


## phild01

> Well never been hacked before.

  that really means nothing to me.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

They're admitting it was hacked hahahaha  
It's on that BREAKING NEWS flashing banner down the bottom of the screen on ABC news.   
hilarious

----------


## OBBob

> They're admitting it was hacked hahahaha  
> It's on that BREAKING NEWS flashing banner down the bottom of the screen on ABC news.       
> hilarious

  
Only four times though  :Doh: and then taken down as a precaution. They should've done it like back in school ... "if your surname starts with an 'A' you do it tonight, if it starts with a 'B' do it tomorrow night ...".  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The tech team is on it               :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

:Rofl5:

----------


## MorganGT

> That's an arbortech pointing saw, what is that other thing?

   Promac Tools :: Points and Chisels :: 5. Floor Cleaning Tools

----------


## Marc

Aah that is what they use to scrape the floor in the mechanic shop.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got me some of the good stuff finally.
The shipment wad delayed.
Apparently they've had a number of people asking when they'll get it back in.
Popular stuff. 
I can see why, as it's a lot smoother than the  :Yuk:  Cigweld  :Yuk:      
Oh and also available in fluxcore, ringtail  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The one time I actually get around to looking at the OneFlare message and I was too slow...     
Ah well maybe next time.
Apparently they get over 0 each month so...      :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Over zero!! You're in the right game then PG.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Got me some of the good stuff finally.
> The shipment wad delayed.
> Apparently they've had a number of people asking when they'll get it back in.
> Popular stuff. 
> I can see why, as it's a lot smoother than the  Cigweld      
> Oh and also available in fluxcore, ringtail

  So you bought a spool of both right ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So you bought a spool of both right ?

  Not this time, but I got two normal rolls hehe   
Been thinking of fluxxy stainless though......is there such a thing? 
hmmmm could be handy    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

No fluxcore SS that I'm aware of, not that I've looked. I'm a firm believer in SS being owned by tig and nothing else.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The Vision Mercedes-Maybach 6 coupe concept is a retro-futuristic stunner | The Verge    :Shock:

----------


## METRIX

> the tech team is on it     
>  :d

  ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## METRIX

They need to make this, but as usual they will chcken out and not produce it.

----------


## METRIX

Currently making some screens for my place, always amazes me how the timber takes on a new personality with a coat of oil.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> No fluxcore SS that I'm aware of, not that I've looked. I'm a firm believer in SS being owned by tig and nothing else.

  Hmm  035 308L FCO Gasless Stainless Steel MIG Welding Wire | eBay

----------


## phild01

Just a question, if you use that ss mig wire, the surfaces turn blue or whatever.  Can you get rid of that back to silver again?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm dunno. 
when I made these things...   
(I didn't make the dog)   
....I drilled holes through the rusty plate and plugged from the back.
there was a bit of brown-ish heatmarking on the front of the SS plate, which came off easy enough with some polishing.
Wire brush then polishing/buffing disc on grinder. 
I'd say it came off easy as it was just low heat...... 
As for blue, that's from MORE heat, and I'm not sure if that could be "removed" as such,
Marc would be the person to ask about that I reckon.....bein an ol blacksmith and all.   
I really don't know...    :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Perhaps it linishes out.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Here's something I made earlier   :Biggrin:       
Yeah right!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Not likely    
But it would appear (not surprisingly) that the blue parts got hotter than the brown as they're closer to the weld.     :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

You had me going until I looked at the welds  :Yeahright:   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's probably tig, no?

----------


## phild01

> That's probably tig, no?

  Agree.

----------


## ringtail

One would need to put a pickle and pasivating solution on the welded àrea and the heat affected zone. The chrome oxide layer is gone in that area and as that's what gives SS in properties it needs to be reformed or that area will rust like mild steel.

----------


## OBBob

> One would need to put a pickle and pasivating solution on the welded àrea and the heat affected zone. The chrome oxide layer is gone in that area and as that's what gives SS in properties it needs to be reformed or that area will rust like mild steel.

  Exactly ... that's why I *k*new it was too substandard to be PG's work!

----------


## ringtail

Beer doesn't work as a pickle solution. Well, not on SS anyway. Works well on PG though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Yes, you can clean with nitric acid, but stainless wire brush never used before on steel and new flap disc work too. The new metal exposed to air will form the protective film again.

----------


## ringtail

Depends on the finish required but I wouldn't be using abrasives that leave scratches which can = rust

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Recovering from digging a hundred metres of shallow (100 mm) trench for a water line we laid last year. 15 mm of rain was enough to trigger the effort with the most amazing hand tool I've ever had the pleasure to use - a Peterson hoe from Michael Drinkwater. But the body is paying for it even after a couple days.  
Stone laden clay loam is the pits. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## OBBob

> Recovering from digging a hundred metres of shallow (100 mm) trench for a water line we laid last year. 15 mm of rain was enough to trigger the effort with the most amazing hand tool I've ever had the pleasure to use - a Peterson hoe from Michael Drinkwater. But the body is paying for it even after a couple days.  
> Stone laden clay loam is the pits. 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

  urrg ... digging. The worst is if there's random rock so that every now and then you are unexpected jarred when the shovel doesn't sink in as expected.

----------


## toooldforthis

random rock?

----------


## Marc

I love digging... with a digger that is, especially a 6 ton one  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Note to self : make ripper for the backhoe.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Optimus

Try digging for a living  :Club:  
And in tight spaces  :Annoyed:

----------


## OBBob

> Try digging for a living  
> And in tight spaces

  Yeah, you guy's are a special breed!

----------


## ringtail

What's the job title ? Who digs by hand for a living. Surely vacuum excavation has made this redundant ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Optimus?

----------


## OBBob

> Surely vacuum excavation has made this redundant ?

  That sounds cool ... but I've never had anyone use that to restump a house.

----------


## Optimus

> Yeah, you guy's are a special breed!

  There's some real "special" restumpers around thats for sure.  :Wink 1:

----------


## Optimus

> What's the job title ? Who digs by hand for a living. Surely vacuum excavation has made this redundant ?

  I've had a mate go on about this instead of by hand, but never looked into it...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That sounds cool ... but I've never had anyone use that to restump a house.

  
Pretty sure the hydro-excavac trucks can do stump/pier holes.

----------


## Optimus

> Optimus?

  Hahaha "we're gonna need a bigger house"

----------


## Optimus

> Pretty sure the hydro-excavac trucks can do stump/pier holes.

  I suppose you'd have to weigh up costs vs time saved.. You still have to get under and knock out the old stump and also pull out the old sole plates manually.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hiding from the law.....      
The local law      :Eek:

----------


## Marc

> What's the job title ? Who digs by hand for a living. Surely vacuum excavation has made this redundant ?

  Not in Sydney. You can get a crew of Kiwis in Sydney that do hand excavation for hard to reach places. never used them but they tell me they are very good yet not cheap.

----------


## ringtail

Pretty much all they use up here now. Local council is so paranoid with hitting something that vacuum is practically mandatory for everything they do. Council "workers" leaning on shovels looks even more ridiculous now

----------


## METRIX

> Hahaha "we're gonna need a bigger house"

----------


## METRIX

> What's the job title ? Who digs by hand for a living. Surely vacuum excavation has made this redundant ?

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FqHz9j4KBU

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 

  
So many possible jokes there......

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just scored this.   :Biggrin:   
Now I just need to find a trailer       
Good brand, supposedly, or so I'm told.
meh, at $50 I'm not too fussed      :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Well known brand PG, it's good.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Happy days then

----------


## David.Elliott

Been busy doin' stuff. 
Some months ago we had a roadside garbage collection...The wife spotted a solid timber exterior door over the road. Had two broken leadlights in it...
That'll fit the back door she said. I have long given up challenging her on these things somehow with her artists eye she can get sizes just so. 
Even down to our antique stained glass front door with two sidelights that had about 10mm each side to get plumb and level...that's another story.. 
For some years the old back door was gradually coming apart at the head and was constantly sticking..she kept asking when I was gonna hang the one we picked up, I kept saying when the glass was done. Bugger me a couple of days later she got the glass done (she does stained glass for fun) ...so I was fresh out of reasons why not...5mm off each side, which was nice as it got rid of the old hinge and catch rebates, and 10 off the bottom and 5 off the head to get it to match the door frame.  When we get some sun I'll post another with the glass lit...
Getting the old leadlight out was interesting, seemed like it had been spot glued as well as pinned. Then she decided that she did not like the moulding on the other side, so I had to trim it all out, make new stuff, put it on, and put the glass in and then more new moulding...
So for a few hours, $30 for the timber from which I made the moulding, and her time for the leadlights, plus $11.00 for a new entrance set I now have a 38mm solid meranti back door.. 
The door is under quite a deep eave so does not get any direct weather on it..Note where I hit the wall above taking the plaster...dumbass!                    
She was trawling Gumtree a couple of weeks ago and came across 7 packs of 5 bundles of 16 gold batts at R3.5 for 600.00. we've never had insulation, it's never been on our hitlist. But when she found this it went straight to the top of the list. Took the ute, loaded it up, JUST managed to get it all on..Thinking about how to get this up, I remembered a post on here by someone with a similar dilemma and their solution. Got a 1000m box of blue pallet strap, $38.00 delivered. Got out the old B+D stapler and...                                                        
This is about half of what we covered...some earthwool there from the last, or two ago(?) project...
Before this went up we had fibre cement sheets, some old buggered sarking and then tiles.  
Now it appears a new ceiling just made it's way both onto, and straight to, the top of my list...

----------


## Black Cat

Gotta love these little flurries of activity - makes it all worth while. I too have been having a bit of activity on the home front with quotes coming in for exterior painting, a shed, new (extra) tanks, and (finally) a new roof! Woohoo. Since the NBN has finally arrived, it will be nice to have a  new roof to fix the antenna to. And I have finally bogged and painted the finials, so they can go back on the roof when the roof is installed - too exciting!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Re-Animator on SBS2 
Jeffrey Combs is gold  :Tongue: 
Classic movie

----------


## Marc

> Just scored this.    
> Now I just need to find a trailer       
> Good brand, supposedly, or so I'm told.
> meh, at $50 I'm not too fussed

  I have a hayman reese on my 4wd got it for $600 on special  :Smilie:   I put a Pintle hitch on it supposedly can tow 6 tons, although I don't think my truck will be very happy with 6 tons, but the tow bar can take it apparently.

----------


## toooldforthis

ah, get yourself a real hitch:

----------


## Marc

Oh come on! That is off a tractor!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyone else having issues with the forum loading tonight?

----------


## phild01

I was just thinking my internet speed is a bit slow.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Finally had a bit of time to rearrange the welder and plasma cutter.
Been wanting to get rid of the trolley they were sitting on as it was pointless (never moved) and took up too much space.
Something I have very little of. 
Also with one on top of the other it was a pain trying to keep the lead separated.
(not sure if this will be better but I'm telling myself it will anyway) 
So.
They're on a shelf now    
Which has given me a bit better access       
Also moved the water trap from the back of the plasma to the side. 
made a new bracket from a bit of aloominum profile, and used the casing screws to hold it in place.     
Makes it easier to get to and I can sit the machine closer to the wall         :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Very good. The things we put on the back burner are usually the one that give us more satisfaction when we get to them ... or words to that effect  :Smilie:  
When I started using flux cored wire because I run out of gas, I took the bottle off the trolley and realised how much easier it was to move the contraption around. I will now keep the bottle permanently off the welder's trolley and strap it to a dedicated trolley for one bottle. I need to move my stuff around all the time.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh the added space should make it easier to bring the big HWS in on a trolley..... 
Before I had about 20mm clearance each side of the wheels....
I should have measured it, but I reckon the gap I had to get through was less than the doorway.....which is just silly haha. 
mmm     
Out it goes.
My first job done with the welder when i first got it. 
I wonder how many people did the same thing......make a trolley for the new welder  :Tongue:   
hmm, some good steel in there, worth cutting up.      :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

You can make a mobile BBQ and sell sausage bread like at Bunnings when you go to the markets  :Smilie: 
And make sure you sell also bacon and eggs !  :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Can you tell me how to do the confounded "reputation" thing? I know mine is in settings but how do I send to others? Pigeon? 
Anyway ... had to go to Bunnings today to buy a box of nails ... haven't used ordinary nails for jonks and all the boxes are at the other house.  ... to fix up the cubby house deck, a couple of loose boards ... anyway, walked out with a big roll of joist protector that for some strange reason was marked down from 54 to 15 ... go figure. 
The number of people in Bunnigs was atrocious. People everywhere, they must be raking in millions just today. Looked like central station on a Monday morning. Got hit buy at least 3 different trolleys pushed along by distracted people looking up in the air   :Yikes2:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Can you tell me how to do the confounded "reputation" thing? I know mine is in settings but how do I send to others? Pigeon?

  
click the little star in the bottom left corner of that person's post.              

> The number of people in Bunnigs was atrocious. People everywhere, they must be raking in millions just today. Looked like central station on a Monday morning. Got hit buy at least 3 different trolleys pushed along by distracted people looking up in the air

  
i always avoid Bunnings like the plague on the weekends.        :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yes but to people who use the reputation thing and don't comment, what, exactly is the point ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The things we put on the back burner are usually the one that give us more satisfaction when we get to them ... or words to that effect   
> .

  
Mmm yes the old saying.... _It took 2 years and 1 hour to do_   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Didn't get a chance to stop but noticed my local Masters had big 'going out of business' and 'everything must go' sign all over it today.

----------


## phild01

> Didn't get a chance to stop but noticed my local Masters had big 'going out of business' and 'everything must go' sign all over it today.

   It has been in the news :Wink: 
December I believe.

----------


## OBBob

> It has been in the news
> December I believe.

  I know... and it was mentioned previously but today was the first day I noticed the stores selling things off.

----------


## phild01

> I know... and it was mentioned previously but today was the first day I noticed the stores selling things off.

   From what I gather, not much worth going there for, so far!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back from getting the crabpots. 
Holy crap, slim pickins this weekend.
Left them in for 3 tides and the bait has hardly been sniffed at.
Just empty pots all around. 
Got 2 little ones out of 8 pots.....put them in yesterday morning.   
No good  :No:

----------


## ringtail

Wow, and September has an R in it too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow, and September has an R in it too.

  
Septembah

----------


## ringtail

Well there is the problem. No R  :Biggrin:

----------


## lazydays

Time to file my  monthly tax receipts.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Time to file my  monthly tax receipts.

  
Looks like my ute

----------


## ringtail

My van is pretty much the same

----------


## OBBob

What's the remote for... coloured disco lights?

----------


## ringtail

Looks the same as mine for the in dash entertainment /gps system.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmm not big but they were very tasty.
And full       :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Septemberrrrrr !

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

2 R's. two crabs. Win.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

De-foaming HWS tanks..... 
On the windiest day ever.  :Sigh:

----------


## ringtail

Every artist must suffer  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

https://greasengasoline.wordpress.co...glenn-curtiss/  
that would be a seriously scary machine  :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

looks comfortable though ...

----------


## METRIX

Starting to rip out a bathroom, bath was bricked in with 100000 mpa mortar fun fun fun NOT.

----------


## OBBob

> Starting to rip out a bathroom, bath was bricked in with 100000 mpa mortar fun fun fun NOT.

  I've come across that mortar in the past ... I feel your pain.

----------


## lazydays

New letterbox...namaste

----------


## David.Elliott

> I've come across that mortar in the past ... I feel your pain.

  
Me too..trying to tooth out bricks to brick in a french door..stoopid hard. I used the angle grinder to cut someway through then finished with 7 masonry blades for my recipro saw. Just not necessary... 
I got a matching timber window for another sliding door replacement near the french door and cannot bring myself to start it. I KNOW I'll just break the bricks..I wondered if that arbortech saw will do it..been keeping an eye out for a second had one, with no joy.

----------


## Marc

It's Italian Calcestruzzo ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> New letterbox...namaste

  
Home made? 
revive this thread maybe  :Smilie:  
-> http://www.renovateforum.com/f82/hom...f-here-115480/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Italian Calcestruzzo ...

  
Sounds like a sticky dessert.  
yum

----------


## lazydays

You may notice the block wall behind my picket fence. With my old neighbour we shared a 1800mm side fence up to our building line and then I dropped it down to the 1200mm picket fence. 
A few years later the new neighbour who was renovating knocked on my door and said he was pulling it down and replacing with a block wall. I over reacted and said no way so he went ahead anyway and built next to my picket fence...don't mind it really and it adds a bit of a feature to the plain block wall.

----------


## sol381

> Starting to rip out a bathroom, bath was bricked in with 100000 mpa mortar fun fun fun NOT.

  I think bunnings are now stocking dynamite for that very thing.  i do feel your pain tho...just..

----------


## Marc

> Sounds like a sticky dessert.  
> yum

  Ha ha, its a form of ancient concrete, perfected by the Romans with the use of Pozzolana. Interesting with the decline of the roman empire the use of pozzolana in the calcestruzzo was forgotten and slowly replaced by lime, hidrated lime and then Portland cement. 
There is a resurge of interest in pozzolana but only for historical or research reasons.

----------


## OBBob

... get off the plane and greeted at the exit by a gentleman in a dress accompanied by guy in a Cow print onesie? Just another day in Queensland.

----------


## toooldforthis

making gabions     
not usually a fan
but seem the go for a corner of the new shed where a track will go past; bit of extra retaining.

----------


## Marc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6jX...w#t=235.310476

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Went to use my lil' lathe yesterday and it wouldn't go.  :Confused:  
Pulled cover off, checked all wires, 240V everywhere....fuse ok...hmm.
Left it at that , and today I pulled it over to the workbench, thought I'd give it a much needed clean while I was at it, and also have a look at the gears for the self feed mechanism, which hasn't been working for some time.
I do recall it jamming and the sound of gears stripping a long time ago.
Not a big deal as I rarely use the feed but still good to have.  
So I found that it wouldn't go because of the stupid safety switch.
Of course. 
There used to be a little clear perspex piece that you are supposed to fold down over the chuck.
That came off pretty quick as it was pointless and in the way.
The motor would only run with the shield either "down at front" or "down at back" and anywhere in between was "off" 
The  switch must be corroded or something...who knows, it's gone now and the motor turns.      
Now, the gears.
A combination of steel and plastic gears.
The big one, boottom left looked a bit stripped, but not that bad... 
Hmm         
Looking closer and the whole bottom assembly is adjustable, much like the alternator in a car, so now the feed works too.
yay   
 Note the 8-ball shift knob.    
One of the many mods Ive done to this thing.
That lever used to be about 50mm long.
And that's at the back, so you had to reach over or around the machine to engage it.
Stupid.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Nice work PG!
Like that gear knob!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's only a cheap little thing, think it was $450 delivered, but very handy to have.
Mostly gets used fo small things like square-facing the end of something, drilling a centered hole etc.  
I got a bigger 4-jaw chuck for it - it came with a small 3-jaw.
The small chuck fits in the big one  :Smilie:   
Would love a big floorstanding lathe.......maybe one day.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> I've come across that mortar in the past ... I feel your pain.

  Been there, done that, not going back!  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sigh:  
After all that fiddling around with the lathe, cleaning and adjusting everything, fire it up and it jams.....blown the drive gears.
(plastic)  
So now it is in pieces again on the bench.
Even more pieces than before.......  
Off to eBay I go.   :Rolleyes:      H L 21T 29T H L 12T 20T 2PCE Steel Transmission Gear FOR Sieg C2 C3 Lathe | eBay   
 Found the metal replacement ones   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

My much battered left thumb got more of a battering today.   
This is how it looks now that the nail is growing back...but then this morning...   
Dropped a bowl on the bench, tried to catch it but it broke and the one part that had just one shard shape in an otherwise clean break went my straight into my thumb. Finish breakfast then on to the emergency department... 
Bear in mind that this is the thumb that was modified by the table saw just a couple of years back...[sigh] 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Found this place, based in Aus...faster shipping and they stock all the parts I need.
Has anyone had anything to do with them?  Ausee Machines & Tools   
This is the one I've got BTW -> http://www.ausee.com.au/shop/category.aspx?catid=49 
....seems they've gone up in price.
Even the ones on Ebay straight out of China are more exxy now.  
weird

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Punckun pickin      :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I recently acquired this fan which is surprisingly powerful and thought it's gonna go good in the shed   :Smilie:     
Of course, some modifications have to be done due to the wall mount being angled "down" and also the control buttons will be better off near the workbench as the fan is going down the end of the shed....which is usually full of crap.....also the lead needs to be longer....  
so 
chop snip    
Just need to lengthen the wires between the fan end and this     
....and..... 
Hardwired remote control   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

more gabbing on with gabions

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> more gabbing on with gabions

  Hmm....so you said "a track will go past" that corner.....I'm confused. 
Railway track....walking track....wardrobe track....?    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Big cages ... now you have to trap some stones in them  :Smilie: 
What's the reinforcement for?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

New bracket for the fan           
Aaaah don't you love it when things just work straight away.
Been having a couple of weeks of things not going my way and everything being very annoying so this was a good project which went smoothly.     
Perfect distance from the bench, not blowing too much, just enough to stir the air up a bit.     
Controller

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Now, where the fan is mounted is actually a door.
A big heavy stupid sagging door, about 3M wide....  
It doesn't get opened very often but when it does.....it drags along the concrete.
Been meaning to add a wheel to it for years.  
So what better time to do some welding down that end of the shed than a week after I chucked out the welder trolley which never got used...   :Sigh:       
Although that wheel and bracket came off the welder trolley, so.....        :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Oh good, now you have a fan you can use fluxcore. Can't use the fan with solid wire anyway so well done.  :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

two timing my gabions     
patience platy, patience.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nice. 
Filling the middle with old pavers.
Love your work.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oh good, now you have a fan you can use fluxcore. Can't use the fan with solid wire anyway so well done.

    :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....not getting much done at the moment....something keeps tripping the power for the shed  :Frown:   
Got ol mate sparky coming this afternoon to have a look.

----------


## ringtail

Fluxcore Fan addition ?

----------


## David.Elliott

Made and painted some fancy faux legs for the ongoing kitchen. They're affixed to the front of the kickboards...made from 18mm MRMDF and then oil based primer and two oil based top coats. Hey Tooold, how much were the gabion kits?  I looked around and thought they were too much for what they were...

----------


## toooldforthis

tah dah     
you can't have too much rock; but you can have too few small pieces  :Frown:     *David*: not many suppliers around in Perth I don't think. Rock of Cages has 500x500x1000l for $63. includes ties.
50x50 opening and 3mm wire.
galfan - supposed to last longer? 
but I bought some 4mm with 50x50 opening sheets from Midalia.
2400x1200 $30 ea.
the spirals for joining the edges I got from a neighbour who had some leftover. think they make it easier than using tie wire. 
figured 4mm wouldn't distort as much as 3mm
and 50mm opening means walls are stiffer and you can use smaller fill (unlike me) 
one I made 1200x55x55
the other 2400x500wx650h
I had trouble keeping the 2400 straight as I loaded it with stone - should have used more horizontal ties as I went but difficult with large rock pieces. 
my neighbour also used a flexible mesh, like chainmesh, but coated in plastic/galfan?
they were like 1mx1mx1m
looks pretty ugly but if mostly buried and not worried about the look ok I guess.
would be difficult filling them if working on your own.

----------


## Marc

How are you going to get all the rocks out of there now?

----------


## toooldforthis

> How are you going to get all the rocks out of there now?

  you're always thinking ahead - I like that.

----------


## David.Elliott

Yeah the spirals are the bit that have me a bit buggered. 
The neighbour has 3 big glass lathes, only one of which she uses. These go really slowly..and have a foot switch.  I wonder if I can get a length of galv pipe, drill a hole to in place one end of the wire into and with gloves slowly wind on some wire...

----------


## Marc

I am sure you can make up a gadget to twist the wire binders. 
I would start with a rod or small pipe the diameter required. 
Spot weld a spiral on the pipe with a slightly thicker wire to act as a guide.
Get a piece of plate and drill a hole for the rod to get through it and file a notch in the side of the hole for the wire/guide to fit and slide following the spiral motion. 
Drill a hole in the plate for the binder wire to get through. 
Attach a handle to your home made extruder, fix one end to the end of your spiral rod guide thingy, thread the wire through the turning extruder handle and start twisting. if you keep the wire tension it should give you a decent spiral. 
You may have to play with different kinds of wire since you may get a bit of spring back and end with a spiral that is too big. 
Aren't the binders available to buy?
Alternatively you can tie by hand or use a ring gun hog binder stapler thingy but they are not cheap.

----------


## David.Elliott

> I am sure you can make up a gadget to twist the wire binders. 
> I would start with a rod or small pipe the diameter required. 
> Spot weld a spiral on the pipe with a slightly thicker wire to act as a guide.
> Get a piece of plate and drill a hole for the rod to get through it and file a notch in the side of the hole for the wire/guide to fit and slide following the spiral motion. 
> Drill a hole in the plate for the binder wire to get through. 
> Attach a handle to your home made extruder, fix one end to the end of your spiral rod guide thingy, thread the wire through the turning extruder handle and start twisting. if you keep the wire tension it should give you a decent spiral. 
> You may have to play with different kinds of wire since you may get a bit of spring back and end with a spiral that is too big. 
> Aren't the binders available to buy? *Alternatively you can tie by hand or use a ring gun hog binder stapler thingy but they are not cheap.*

   
The OTHER neighbour has one of them...GOLD!

----------


## toooldforthis

> ...
> Aren't the binders available to buy?....

  I did a gaggle and this popped up straight off.  https://www.permathene.com.au/shop/3...on-accessories 
called helicals here: http://gabion1.com.au/index.php/gabi...ponent-prices/

----------


## Marc

Wow, that's cheap, aluminium/zinc wire ... forget making your own, not worth it.  
As far as the hog ring stapler they start at $400 ... if you buy here that is  :Smilie:  
If you really want one, here is one made in France. Looks a bit beaten up but can't go wrong for the money http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pneumatic...0AAOSwYIxX2Iij

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ring gun hog binder stapler thingy

  
I have no idea what that is but I want one

----------


## phild01

> I have no idea what that is but I want one

   Looks like a stapler on steroids.

----------


## OBBob

> I have no idea what that is but I want one

  It's tempting to Google it but I reckon the results for 'hog tied ring gun' are going to be questionable.

----------


## Marc

http://www.nailgundepot.com/hog-ring...-products.html http://www.nailgundepot.com/hog-rings-products.html

----------


## lazydays

I had a hand version of the same when I used to do a lot of chain wire fencing...probably only cost about $30mmmm...maybe a bit more $$$ now

----------


## toooldforthis

> Wow, that's cheap, aluminium/zinc wire ... forget making your own, not worth it. ...

  and that is from resellers who cut it to suit their gabions.
must be even cheaper suppliers out there? 
as for_ hand operated hog tied ring gun_
you guys are sickos

----------


## Marc

Yes, plenty of those manual pliers with extensions. Sure cheaper if you only need a few, but that pneumatic one is much more fun.

----------


## NZC

Spent the day replacing gyprock in a hospital after a rather large leak. It was in the nuclear imaging dept. Been a long time I used the lead-backed sheets, back to finish it tomorrow and then I hope I never set eyes on the product again.

----------


## Marc

What a wet weekend we had in Sydney. I can't believe it is half way through September and I had the fire going both days. Where the heck is this fricken 'global warming'?
Monday is looking good though. Will get some work done hopefully as soon as I finish my coffee ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Picked up a coupla more HWS.
This one seems to have got a bit hot under the collar  :Shock:      
Got a few plumbers on the case now and they either let me know where to pick them up from site or at their yard.
Saves them taking it to the tip and I get them for free. 
win win       :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

..but where  does all that styro go!
Your shed probably looks like a snow field!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ..but where  does all that styro go!

  
I usually do 4 or 5 at a time, not in the shed, on the back of the ute, then take it straight to the tip. 
Have made a couple of different "blades" for getting the foam off. 
The ones that have been leaking and rusting a bit are the easiest as it comes off in big chunks. 
DUX have tougher foam than Rheem, regardless of how old they are 
The wind *always* picks up as soon as you start hacking the foam off 
if you get most of the foam off then leave them in the sun for a few days you can easily remove what's left with pressure washer          :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Does the tip charge much for that, it would hardly weigh anything so do they do it by volume?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Does the tip charge much for that, it would hardly weigh anything so do they do it by volume?

  
$13 for a ute load of general waste "from home" 
Not sure what the tonneage rate is for commercial is now.....but I can put it through as commercial if I want.    
Had a couple of free dump vouchers so used them today.
Someone at the council thought this through I reckon - they sent out 3 vouchers per household.  
Car boot/station wagon load, 1 voucher 
Ute/trailer load 2 vouchers  
So most people will use 2 vouchers and not the third probably.     
I rarely go to that council dump anyway.
All the steel goes to the scrappy and green waste and timber goes to landscape supplier as it's cheaper to dump there.
$6.50 per load regardless of how much you have. 
and they take concrete and clean fill for free   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Lucky, you don't have the tip mafia up there.

----------


## OBBob

Wondering why the Bunnings thread for locked... can't see anything too controversial?

----------


## ringtail

Slurping on a coopers after a big day. Aching bones.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wondering why the Bunnings thread for locked... can't see anything too controversial?

  open again   

> Slurping on a coopers after a big day. Aching bones.

  beer slurping and aching bones......normal day around here   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> beer slurping and aching bones......normal day around here

  Oh well, at least someone is paying me for my aching bones, which in turn allows for more beer to be purchased. The perfect circle of life, or something.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  at all the talk about closing and splitting threads

----------


## OBBob

> at all the talk about closing and splitting threads

  Are there really almost 3000 posts in this thread!? Bahaha... has anyone ever checked the data to see if this forum is more off-topic than on?   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Looking for plasma cutter consumables.....
this site seems reasonably priced -> Consumables to suit Trafimet S45 Plasma Torch  
Anyone dealt with them?

----------


## ringtail

Wow, I didn't know everlast were sold in Aus. Nothing at tradetools PG ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh they've got them, not listed on the website though.
I bought some from one of the Brissie stores when we were down that way a while back.
These seem better priced though  
Decided against cheap bulk packs from eBay as they're probably not worth it when comparing price to runtime....usually a reason why things are so cheap.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A bit of rain down south.....?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How the hell did I go from watching blacksmith videos to this....  :Confused:

----------


## Cecile

The old Renault's power steering pulley chewed itself up last night.  Currently waiting on the tow truck to take it to the repairer.  I wonder if it took the opportunity to do it yesterday, since it was actually booked in for a service this morning.  Just a little inconvenient! 
BTW the bolt holes in the pulley were 8mm once upon a time.  They are now about 20mm.

----------


## phild01

> A bit of rain down south.....?

   None here yet!

----------


## toooldforthis

been dry here
have the brushcutter out  for a few days
lurve the smell of cut grass in the morning
rain back tomorrow for a while.

----------


## phild01

Still no rain, cloud cover and blue sky, not sure about that map PG!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Still no rain, cloud cover and blue sky, not sure about that map PG!

  
It's been known to be inaccurate in the past  :Unsure:  
Pretty sure it uses the BoM radar images though....I think all weather apps do?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thought we'd get a few drops here as the green frogs have been croaking for the past few days.
They're usually on to it and start two days in advance. 
It was a bit dew-y and foggy this morning, that's all we've had so far

----------


## OBBob

> Thought we'd get a few drops here as the green frogs have been croaking for the past few days.
> They're usually on to it and start two days in advance. 
> It was a bit dew-y and foggy this morning, that's all we've had so far

  Nope, there are numerous data resources out there and ways of combining them.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thought we'd get a few drops here as the green frogs have been croaking for the past few days.
> They're usually on to it and start two days in advance. 
> It was a bit dew-y and foggy this morning, that's all we've had so far

   

> Nope, there are numerous data resources out there and ways of combining them.

    :Rofl5:  
Did you mean to quote the other post about the radars and BoM?

----------


## OBBob

> Did you mean to quote the other post about the radars and BoM?

  Yes... technologically challenged. Sigh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes... technologically challenged. Sigh

  
It was funny though

----------


## Marc

> The old Renault's power steering pulley chewed itself up last night.  Currently waiting on the tow truck to take it to the repairer.  I wonder if it took the opportunity to do it yesterday, since it was actually booked in for a service this morning.  Just a little inconvenient! 
> BTW the bolt holes in the pulley were 8mm once upon a time.  They are now about 20mm.

  Ahum ... that must have made an awful noise. How long did it take to get to that state?

----------


## Marc

Well I am better than the Bureau ... I predict rain today in Sydney  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The old Renault's power steering pulley chewed itself up last night.  Currently waiting on the tow truck to take it to the repairer.  I wonder if it took the opportunity to do it yesterday, since it was actually booked in for a service this morning.  Just a little inconvenient! 
> BTW the bolt holes in the pulley were 8mm once upon a time.  They are now about 20mm.

   
Love how the word "shot" is visible in the background.   
Yes, it is indeed shot   :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

> How the hell did I go from watching blacksmith videos to this....

  Well ... that could be used to light the forge!
Wow ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## phild01

> Well I am better than the Bureau ... I predict rain today in Sydney

   Just arrived.

----------


## Marc

I just made myself two cheese sandwich and a coffee. Lunch on a run. Picked two whole chillies, sliced them in half along, and put it in the sandwich. They taste like capsicum to me. Either my chilli plant has lost it's moyo or I have developed superhuman resistance to chilli.  :Frown:

----------


## Marc

> Just arrived.

   Yes, just patchy bits of rain here and there. I am not far from you Phil ... may be 30k North as the crow flies ... now why would the crow fly straight i don't know but you get what I mean.

----------


## Marc

> Picked up a coupla more HWS.
> This one seems to have got a bit hot under the collar      
> Got a few plumbers on the case now and they either let me know where to pick them up from site or at their yard.
> Saves them taking it to the tip and I get them for free. 
> win win

   Yep ... that is what I thought when I got a tree lopper on the case to drop me a few logs for firewood. Took me two years to get rid of him, he kept on dumping truckloads of massive trees, fortunately all cut to size, on my front lawn. Had to hire an industrial size log splitter time after time, until I finally got the neighbour to watch out for him and chase him away ... haha, that was funny. They are kiwis ... you should see them working with no harness (and no insurance) ...  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep ... that is what I thought when I got a tree lopper on the case to drop me a few logs for firewood. Took me two years to get rid of him, he kept on dumping truckloads of massive trees

   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

People ask.....  _How do you find the weather in QLD?_ 
.....I usually just look outside, and there it is.....     :Rolleyes:    
Didn't know other states had to go looking for theirs.....   :Unsure:

----------


## Smurf

> Well ... that could be used to light the forge!

  Looking at the size of the hot wire I was actually expecting someone to light a cigarette with it or something like that. 
Anyone got a lighter?  
Yeah sure, use mine..... 
Could get an interesting response.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:         
I need to make one of these   :Biggrin:     _edit:Anyone contemplating this should be well aware of the danger of pulling a microwave apart.  Microwave Oven Repair Safety Precautions_

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nothing to see here  :Fisch:           
If you haven't heard from me by Sunday I'm possibly pinned between a home made electro magnet and something heavy, waiting for the battery to go flat   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow that totally works.
So cool. 
Am using a small 12V "wall wart", not tried the AA battery yet.  
Interesting too, most of the power seems to be in the center part of the "E" that the windings are around, not much in the edge ones.
Until you sit it against somehting, then it seems to spread out. 
I put it on a piece of old railway track, fed some thick wire through the magnet, stood on the railway track, pulled up and it did not budge one bit. 
I wanna make a circle cutting jig for the plasma and have this in the center but I might look for a smaller one for that.     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looking at the size of the hot wire I was actually expecting someone to light a cigarette with it or something like that. 
> Anyone got a lighter?  
> Yeah sure, use mine..... 
> Could get an interesting response.

  
It definitely has merit
Camping, hiking, in a boat etc.....will always work when it's windy....
Will work when it's wet, probably last longer than a lighter (?) and could be made with a rechargeable battery.   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Hanging fairy lights and making chocolate mud cake and making a Loooong table for the family to sit at, using 4 saw horse and 3 old doors

----------


## Marc

Mm ... at 3 per side of each door you can sit 20 people including 2 at each head ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Wow that totally works.
> So cool. 
> Am using a small 12V "wall wart", not tried the AA battery yet.  
> Interesting too, most of the power seems to be in the center part of the "E" that the windings are around, not much in the edge ones.
> Until you sit it against somehting, then it seems to spread out. 
> I put it on a piece of old railway track, fed some thick wire through the magnet, stood on the railway track, pulled up and it did not budge one bit. 
> I wanna make a circle cutting jig for the plasma and have this in the center but I might look for a smaller one for that.

  Mm ... interesting to make a magnet to hold pieces whilst you weld. One for square another for flat ... Must be in a box to protect from sparks, may be copper sheet,  and could be powered with a 5v phone charger ... can't believe how much power is in that puny little 1.5v battery !   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mm ... interesting to make a magnet to hold pieces whilst you weld. One for square another for flat ... Must be in a box to protect from sparks, may be copper sheet,  and could be powered with a 5v phone charger ... can't believe how much power is in that puny little 1.5v battery !

  I couldn't get mine to do that with a 1.5V battery, but I tried a 9V (which was down to about 7V) and yeh it was STRONG!!!  
Still not quite got my head around how it all works..... 
When putting something on the outer part of the "E" there's not much pull at all.
When putting something on the center part of the "E" - quite strong
When bridging center and one outer end, or all three parts of the "E" - super strength. 
No magnetism appears to be present on any other sides of the "E"  
There seems to be little to no difference between using 15, 12 or 7(-ish) Volts. 
Clearly there will be a magic formula involving the relationship between:
-gauge and length of copper winding
- size of the metal core
- voltage/amperage 
but most instructables I've found so far just use "whatever I had laying around"  :Rolleyes:   
Still, this definitely works and is plenty strong to do what I wanna do.   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Anyone contemplating this should be well aware of the danger of pulling a microwave apart.  Microwave Oven Repair Safety Precautions   _..(damn, threw my microwave out_  :Frown:  )

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dunno what those transformers were from.....got them at scrapyard for a fiver   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> I couldn't get mine to do that with a 1.5V battery, but I tried a 9V (which was down to about 7V) and yeh it was STRONG!!!  
> Still not quite got my head around how it all works..... 
> When putting something on the outer part of the "E" there's not much pull at all.
> When putting something on the center part of the "E" - quite strong
> When bridging center and one outer end, or all three parts of the "E" - super strength. 
> No magnetism appears to be present on any other sides of the "E"  
> There seems to be little to no difference between using 15, 12 or 7(-ish) Volts. 
> Clearly there will be a magic formula involving the relationship between:
> -gauge and length of copper winding
> ...

  The current that circulates along the copper wire in the coil, lines up the atoms in the core, that is the center of your "E". THe more current the more atoms align themselves in one direction adding up all their magnetic forces.  
The outside is not affected as much by the current as is the inside of the coil. 
Funny thing is that once you get to saturation, any increase in current will not produce more magnetic force. 
Check out this calculator for electromagnets http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml 
A bit more bla bla in this one http://sci-toys.com/scitoys/scitoys/...lculating.html 
PS 
Actually a comprehensive explanation in the second one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah good stuff. Bookmarked
Will have a closer look later   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I orded some plasma bits from Everlast as well as a pack of cheapies from eBay. 
Had to giggle at the Chinglish in this message from them.     
.....although it doesn't fill you with confidence that it'll get here anytime soon.....         :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Yes, see that all the time when contacting chinese manufacturers. 
Sent a message to an anvil manufacturer in China. 
Reply was, ... what is your number? (meaning how many anvils I want) 
I answered that before I buy I need to know if I can sell their product so need to know size, weight, type of steel, hardness, depth of hardness etc.  
Reply was
Sorry we are out of the office for Chinese Moon festival will be back in two days.
never got an answer. 
However, I bought heaps of little stuff from HongKong "free postage" and got everything even when took a long time to get here. 
LAst ws a packet of 50 "nutserts" i12mm n stainless that cost here $2 or 3 each, paid $30 for 50 postage paid.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Totally random GIF     
Where's Bob?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, see that all the time when contacting chinese manufacturers. 
> Sent a message to an anvil manufacturer in China. 
> Reply was, ... what is your number? (meaning how many anvils I want) 
> I answered that before I buy I need to know if I can sell their product so need to know size, weight, type of steel, hardness, depth of hardness etc.  
> Reply was
> Sorry we are out of the office for Chinese Moon festival will be back in two days.
> never got an answer.

  
What's the shipping cost for anvils?    

> However, I bought heaps of little stuff from HongKong "free postage" and got everything even when took a long time to get here. 
> LAst ws a packet of 50 "nutserts" i12mm n stainless that cost here $2 or 3 each, paid $30 for 50 postage paid.

  Yeh sometimes they get here within a few weeks other times months....

----------


## Marc

Sea freight is cheap really. A Refflinghaus shipped from Germany here would cost cheaper than what they sell it in the US local price. 
I had a Check manufacturer lined up with good quality anvils and good price, but he got greedy with the numbers he wanted to sell upfront so gave him a miss. 
Doing business with the chinese is a bit hit and miss if you want any consistency and quality, but sometimes if the price is right, say a quarter of other manufacturers, you can afford to get some bit of crapparola in the mix providing you can identify it before you sell it. 
Check this two kids with their new toy ..  :Smilie:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDtP3vHansI

----------


## Marc

That is a southern German pattern, see the smooth transition from the face surface to the horn. Best anvil in my view. They also make them with a side shelf like the Hofi anvil.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've always wanted a big anvil like that.
Maybe one day.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Check gumtree and ebay as often as you can, sometimes they have something worthwhile. Just offer half the asking price and see what happens. 
Mostly anvils are sold by people who have no idea and set the price according to weight and show the marks on the anvil as if it was a famous painter's signature.

----------


## Tonzz

damn how'd you film my wifes brain..............

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Love this tune and delightfully weird video. 
 Came across it the other weekend while watching rage on a Saturday morning.        :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

how about this one then.....   
I'm getting REO Speedwagon vibes and also Jon & Vangelis, particularly "I'll find my way home"  
Pretty damn awesome though.
Always makes me stop and listen when it comes on the radio  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Love this tune and delightfully weird video. 
>  Came across it the other weekend while watching rage on a Saturday morning.

  Is that you and Marc in that clip?

----------


## OBBob

> how about this one then.....   
> I'm getting REO Speedwagon vibes and also Jon & Vangelis, particularly "I'll find my way home"  
> Pretty damn awesome though.
> Always makes me stop and listen when it comes on the radio

  Like!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is that you and Marc in that clip?

  
Possibly, but the star is the middle eastern Boy George lookalike in pink clothes.   
I love wacky videos like that.
So weird and a bit disturbing somehow but you can't look away.
Be interesting to see what else these guys do. 
I really like the tune though, has a nice retro feel to it.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also digging Remi, he's gonna go far.
This from his second album  :Smilie:

----------


## havabeer

Updating my computer from this:   
To a more red theme and some new parts coming

----------


## Marc

What on earth is that thing?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What on earth is that thing?

  
One of these.....but newer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm more concerned about what looks like a can of XXXX Gold and Ozito cordless in the background....    :Shock:

----------


## Marc

Ahum ... I see ... the close up photo makes it look like a meter square and that water bottle upside down is that for the mouse to have a drink?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## commodorenut

There's more power driving just the fans than my whole PC takes!

----------


## Marc

Actually my first idea was that it is a new tuning machine for a workshop and the fans are speakers.... I need a holiday,

----------


## toooldforthis

> Ahum ... I see ... the close up photo makes it look like a meter square and that water bottle upside down is that for the mouse to have a drink?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

About to get up in the roof and see if I can take the bathroom celing fan/light down for a much needed clean   :Sigh:

----------


## toooldforthis

> About to get up in the roof and see if I can take the bathroom celing fan/light down for a much needed clean

  I did that yesterday.
plastic mesh was so brittle it fell to bits.
there is a moral in there somewhere.

----------


## OBBob

> About to get up in the roof and see if I can take the bathroom celing fan/light down for a much needed clean

  I did that a few weeks back and it turned out the fan was made in Melbourne it was that old. Amazingly it works quietly and efficiently now that it's cleaned.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well......I didn't end up doing it as I would have to turn the power off and disconnect it and it all got too hard.  
Maybe some other day    :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> Well......I didn't end up doing it as I would have to turn the power off and disconnect it and it all got too hard.  
> Maybe some other day

  Not a plug in unit?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not a plug in unit?

  
It probably was at one point, as there's a socket next to it, maybe dunno....  :Unsure:  
But...would it be, as it has fan, light and heat lamps? How would that all work off one plug?  
Anyway no it's not a plug in unit now....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So anyway I gave my long reach hedger a much needed carby clean and tune-up. 
On to the pole saw now.
Just fitted the new head (thanks Marc  :Wink:  ) and gonna give the carb a going over on that as well.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

ah ... yeah probably been converted to one of those all in one things at some point. I was visualising just a fan.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nah 
fan/light/heat

----------


## Marc

> So anyway I gave my long reach hedger a much needed carby clean and tune-up. 
> On to the pole saw now.
> Just fitted the new head (thanks Marc  ) and gonna give the carb a going over on that as well.

  Make sure you pack it with grease, those thing are made with compressed biscuits.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Make sure you pack it with grease, those thing are made with compressed biscuits.

  
I popped it open and it was very well greased already.
Surprisingly

----------


## Marc

I had a chance to use my cash convertors Echo pole saw and I tell you it is a beast. Best thing ever. The pole does not flex one bit.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have mine at 3500 and that flexes a lot. 
It still came with more extention parts.....up to 5 or 6m all up!
That would never work.
This thing is a beast too (65cc motor) but heavy 
anyway found a crack in the fuel tank....had noticed it dripping a bit but was hoping it was from around the rubber grommet.
No such luck....it was where I had bodged it up once before , "welding" it with soldring iron.
Held up for quite a while though. 
It's sitting out in the sun after a degrease and will have another go at patching it up later.

----------


## Marc

There is a rod to solder aluminium called Durafix. May be have a try at that one.

----------


## phild01

> There is a rod to solder aluminium called Durafix. May be have a try at that one.

  I've tried that sort of stuff and gave up.  Maybe I didn't do it right but I found while indeed it solders aluminium, the heat required hopelessly annealed the material.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's a plastic fuel tank.    
As for those Durafix rods.....I bought some years ago when I was building stuff with aluminium.....gave up on them pretty quick   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Oh I told it was part of the body like a chainsaw. Then you can get a spare cheap enough I think.
Or get some plastic welding rod ... never tried myself but know some guys who do it. It's a matter of identifying the plastic and get the right rod.

----------


## MorganGT

> It's a matter of identifying the plastic and get the right rod.

  The biggest problem with welding plastic is identifying the exact type of plastic. Workshops who fix motorbike fairings and panels run into that problem all the time, since some bikes have panels of several different types of plastic on the one bike.
Usually the solution is to collect together a bunch of the same panel from several bikes so that you know they are the same plastic, pick the most damaged one and cut it up into filler rods with a hot wire cutter to fix the rest.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've done it successfully in the past a number of times.
I was told as long as the recycling number is the same it will work (more or less)     
For one of my RC car projects I cut one of these in to 3 pieces and stuck the two ends together, so I got a smaller tank.  
(Google pic)    
I chamfered the edges a bit and filled in with thin slithers of the same plastic.
It worked just fine.
Still got it I think....somewhere.    :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

How do you weld it, I thought there would be more involved then just heating it up?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How do you weld it, I thought there would be more involved then just heating it up?

  For my old soldering iron I had made a tip similar to the one in this video.

----------


## phild01

I find plastic pretty much wrecks my tips and my DS soldering station may not have tips available for it anymore :Frown:

----------


## commodorenut

The trick is to get the area almost to the point of being "liquid" so the filler rod can melt in & mix cohesively with the core material. 
20 years ago I used to use a gas torch an an old wooden handled knife that I had bent into a paddle shape.  I was playing around with car bumpers in the '90s, when they were expensive, and not many people repaired them.  I ended up getting pretty good at it, but with the knife & gas torch it was very easy to overdo it, and end up smoking up the plastic you're only trying to melt.  For smaller projects I had a butane powered Weller soldering iron that came with a hot knife tip that also worked well as a welding paddle. 
Using excess donors of the same parts is a good idea for matching the plastic - it's what I used to do all the time, but as PG noted, these days most plastics have the code on them for recycling (such as PP for polypropylene etc) making it a lot easier to use a variety of scrap items as filler rods. 
The one thing to watch out for is thermoset plastics.  These can't be welded like regular thermoplastics can.  A certain low-volume car maker changed their previous PP material to a thermoset, which upset a lot of people who tried to repair them, found they couldn't, and got reamed with the 4-figure cost of a new replacement.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I find plastic pretty much wrecks my tips and my DS soldering station may not have tips available for it anymore

  
Try this  How to repair your worn out solder tip  
Although somtimes just a rub with some fine sandpaper (400 or higher)  will work   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Try this  How to repair your worn out solder tip  
> Although somtimes just a rub with some fine sandpaper (400 or higher)  will work

  Damn, the link gets obliterated with some "I'm in" DYI box.  I immediately leave sites that play games like that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Damn, the link gets obliterated with some "I'm in" DYI box.  I immediately leave sites that play games like that.

  Just refresh the page and it goes away......

----------


## David.Elliott

I'm making another benchtop for a customer, to match the kitchen ones I've done. This is just after I've taken the clamps off...

----------


## OBBob

That'll be nice!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

At the PC for the first time in ages, typing out a quote.  
Had a look through the thousands of random images I have saved here... 
....like this  :Rofl5:           :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So I orded some plasma bits from Everlast as well as a pack of cheapies from eBay. 
> Had to giggle at the Chinglish in this message from them.     
> .....although it doesn't fill you with confidence that it'll get here anytime soon.....

  
Well...the bits from China arrived yesterday.
Fast service!  :Shock:   
No sign of the ones from Aus yet.....    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Went and had a sticky beak at the dump shop.....nothing much interesting.
Got this radio for a fiver.       
Nothing wrong with it, part from the tip of the aearial has snapped off    
Always handy to have a little battery radio in case of blackout during storm etc.      :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> No sign of the ones from Aus yet.....

  Probably waiting on their delivery from China!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Probably waiting on their delivery from China!

  
Could well be

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not seen this one before....new scam....      
Guess they've moved on from "You have won 2 billion in a lottery you never entered" and "You have inherited millions from a relative you have never heard of in Europe who had no other living family"    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marc

I have never been sent an imaginary invoice before but plenty of notices of payment received or parcel delivered even paypal payment, all phoney and all attempting to harvest banking details or passwords. Sad reality we live in.
Banks are getting better though. Had one of the banks calling me lately asking if I had purchased a 2000 pound suit in London with my credit card, only to confirm their suspicions that it was a fraudulent transaction. After all they are the one losing out most of the time.
Had the fraudster bought boat parts in the UK he would have probably gone unnoticed ... ha ha

----------


## David.Elliott

> I have never been sent an imaginary invoice before but plenty of notices of payment received or parcel delivered even paypal payment, all phoney and all attempting to harvest banking details or passwords. Sad reality we live in.
> Banks are getting better though. Had one of the banks calling me lately asking if I had purchased a 2000 pound suit in London with my credit card, only to confirm their suspicions that it was a fraudulent transaction. After all they are the one losing out most of the time.
> Had the fraudster bought boat parts in the UK he would have probably gone unnoticed ... ha ha

  
2000 pound suit? that's like 5000 dollars? Whassit made of... ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 2000 pound suit? that's like 5000 dollars? Whassit made of... ?

  
That's still peanuts compared to a lot of high end clothing/designer labels.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dropped in to Masters today to check out the *MASSIVE EVERYTHING MUST GO UP TO 50% OFF* sale. 
meh. 
99% of the stuff was 20% off.
Was hoping to pick up some weedkiller but all they had was pre-mixed stuff in spray bottles, Roundup "gel" (WTF) and some little 500ml bottles of generic glyphosate stuff. 
meh

----------


## sol381

> Not seen this one before....new scam....      
> Guess they've moved on from "You have won 2 billion in a lottery you never entered" and "You have inherited millions from a relative you have never heard of in Europe who had no other living family"

  Got one similar today for $1727 from charles sullivan consulting.. couldnt even open then attachment. Probably lucky i couldnt..The country code in the email sender address was .de.. getting an email from gernany should  have been a dead giveaway

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Got one similar today for $1727 from charles sullivan consulting.. couldnt even open then attachment. Probably lucky i couldnt..The country code in the email sender address was .de.. getting an email from gernany should  have been a dead giveaway

  
Haha yeh tried to open attachment but didn't work either

----------


## sol381

Thought those Germans were efficient.. Thats just amateur hour..

----------


## phild01

Don't open attachments.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh and BTW this is the address     
Don't look like no gawddamn courier depot to me.....    
Unless that's where the _director of finance_ "K Dudley K Jones" lives....            :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmm.....tempting......          
.    
.     
.        
Be worth chucking in a pool and converting the laundry to a second "full" bathroom if he's gonnna pay 1,29 mill       
I bet he only needs my bank details so we can get a deposit....    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

OMG another invoice I forgot to pay.....  
How does this keep happening?  :Confused:      
 (Note the QLD area code in the phone number BTW)       
Hmmm.....the wording seems familiar......where did I see......  
...oh yeah, that's right  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):            :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

I wonder if anyone has actually been silly enough to pay it..

----------


## OBBob

> I wonder if anyone has actually been silly enough to pay it..

  Not a coincidence that it's sent to a company I imagine. I'm sure some larger businesses with less than average governance have had these sorts of thing slip through the gaps and just get actioned by the finance person.

----------


## Marc

Well it must bring in some reward or they wouldn't do it anymore. Just by a stroke of luck or bad luck they may get someone's book keeper paying third party invoices and would probably pay no questions asked if the bill seems to be close to what they usually pay.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I wonder if anyone has actually been silly enough to pay it..

   
Well.....there's a lot of money being thrown at scammers....  
click -> https://www.scamwatch.gov.au/news/au...-scams-in-2015

----------


## Marc

The worst scams are those endorsed by celebrities like the binary options pedalled (apparently anyway) by Richard Branson on google and facebook.

----------


## sol381

> Well.....there's a lot of money being thrown at scammers....  
> click -> https://www.scamwatch.gov.au/news/au...-scams-in-2015

  Bloody hell and thats just what is reported.. Could  be 10 times that  as some people may be too embarrassed to admit being scammed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bloody hell and thats just what is reported.. Could  be 10 times that  as some people may be too embarrassed to admit being scammed.

  
Eggsacktly

----------


## David.Elliott

We have relations living in Albany...
They have a friend who is the local bank manager. I'll leave the brand out, but one of the big 4... 
Late last year a local gent came into the branch and transferred a considerable sum overseas, and again, and again and again, over a few weeks. 
When he came in and requested to transfer a further $250,000.00 it came to the attention of the branch manager. She politely enquired why these were taking place. Once he explained why she pointed out he was being scammed. 
He point blank refused to believe her, was vociferous in his beliefs, and demanded she OK the transfer. She declined. At this time he called WA head office and lodged a formal complaint about the manager. Eventually he was convinced, but only after some fairly high ranking bankers got involved. 
Apparently when she initially declined he went full ballistic, ranting about missing a deadline, it's my money, how dare you, with the volume at 11... 
My point is the scammers are GOOD. To engender that level of trust and get folk to transfer money, they'd have to be.

----------


## David.Elliott

Here's a partial snip of my spam folder from a few days ago...

----------


## sol381

I always get the paypal one about suspicious activity.. Log in here to reactivate your account..Very convincing until you look at the senders email address.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Here's a partial snip of my spam folder from a few days ago...

  
A bit blurry, bit does the "Info accounting" one say "Dear Info"?   :Rofl5:

----------


## lazydays

A simple question. all my customers know my a/c, bsb number etc. What use is to a scammer unless they have a password??
I suspect maybe the "click on here" link installs a key board check and they get your password when you log on. Is that how it works?

----------


## Marc

I knew a guy who sent many thousands of dollars repeatedly to Nigeria. I spoke to him 5 years after and he was still waiting for the million dollar transfer from this government official who needed to get 10 millions out of the country and would give him one.  
Many times the scam involves some level of illegality and so the one getting scammed is less likely to report it and also more likely to believe a more than normal level of profit. I have no sympathy for this or for those who send money to "release" the 300,000,000 win in the Lotto from Timbuctoo he never bought a ticket for.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A simple question. all my customers know my a/c, bsb number etc. What use is to a scammer unless they have a password??
> I suspect maybe the "click on here" link installs a key board check and they get your password when you log on. Is that how it works?

  
Well, some of them ask you to send them money.....which a lot of people do.  
 But another way is that they send you that fake PayPal or Big 4 bank etc email, you click on it, it takes you to a page that looks legit, but actually monitored by them, so when you "log in" to what you think is your internet banking....they get your password (and other info).....     :Smilie:

----------


## David.Elliott

> A bit blurry, bit does the "Info accounting" one say "Dear Info"?

   Yep, We have a Info@ email address...

----------


## David.Elliott

> A simple question. all my customers know my a/c, bsb number etc. What use is to a scammer unless they have a password??
> I suspect maybe the "click on here" link installs a key board check and they get your password when you log on. Is that how it works?

  Pretty much it...malware is omnipotent these days...Watched a show a while ago and the guy running his biz from home IN THE TECHNOLOGY GAME was shown all his hardrives...incl the ones where he'd stored his passwords...idiot..

----------


## Marc

> A simple question. all my customers know my a/c, bsb number etc. What use is to a scammer unless they have a password??
> I suspect maybe the "click on here" link installs a key board check and they get your password when you log on. Is that how it works?

  To get a password or crack a password is easier than you think. I have seen it done in real life not in a movie and it is not that hard with the right software, particularly when people use their date of birth or name as part of their password. 
Best way besides changing password frequently and have one long and complex is to use a virtual keyboard to type it in, this way the scammer sitting on the other side only sees click click click and not letters or numbers.

----------


## Jon

> I wonder if anyone has actually been silly enough to pay it..

  From memory there was a successful scam like this a few years ago.  It was for adds in fake trade journals and only for a hundred or so dollars a pop so it didnt raise alarm bells. If it arrived with other invoices it might get payed "accidentally ". 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lazydays

The most consistent one that I got first over 40 yrs ago was advertising in the Police Journal and I stiil get the occasional call past my blocked numbers 
My son also worked for a cold call advertising scam without realising it. He was tier one and had a set script and when he got a bite he had to pass the details onto the next level high pressure salesman. He got good bonuses but quickly walked out on them when he figured out what was going on ( non -existent magazines but they knocked up a online copy for the clients they hooked.) 
If I'm in the mood and have the time I have a bit of fun with some of the email scammers and cold callers. There is a whole website somewhere that blogs all the string alongs of the scammers. The best and longest one was an American guy that strung along a Nigerian scammer for months on the premise that he would fulfill his countries contract for a new order of PC's. He had the guy so convinced that the Nigerian guy agreed to pay the freight at his end to receive the goods. He ended up with a pile of individually wrapped bricks. 
Got a cold call email in relation to a car advertised in the local paper. Long story was that the he was overseas and a friend was looking after the car. If I transfered the money (Western Union) his friend would deliver the car. I strung him along for a month or so and found he was based in London. I told him I couldn't send the money but I had a friend who lived in London and would deliver cash to him if he gave me his address. Strung him along for another few weeks until he insisted he goes to my friends place to pick up the cash. I gave him the address of a London police station and funny that I never heard from him again. 
Indian cold callers who say they are from Microsoft.   (only done if I am surfing the net etc and I put the phone on speaker while I do other work)
1)...The secret is to keep interrupting their set script
Oh...thats terrible...you found a virus on my PC.....my PC is not turned on at the moment can you wait until I go into the other room and turn it on?
Make him wait about 5 minutes and go back online and tell him your PC is now on.
He then tells you to go to the Start button and to type into the search box some config command.
I play stupid for about another five minutes trying to do what he says as he gets more and more frustrated.
After about another 10 minutes of time wasted while I tell him I have to re-boot my PC he looses his temper and asks me my PC system.
I tell him it's DOS and then after another frustrating dialogue, oh and by the way, I then tell him somebody has just knocked on the door can he wait a few minutes, he then asks me what sort of PC I have and I tell him it's a Commodore 64...even he understood that one and hung up 
2) Stop the sales script...........I kept asking one guy about the weather etc plus my usual , can you wait somebody has just come to the door.........after ten minutes of wasting his time I ask how his wife and children are  and I get a very sad answer that unfortunately he has no wife or children yet. I tell him his mother must be very disappointed in him to which he agrees. I tell him I have contacts to beautiful Russian women who are looking for husbands just like him. He gets real excited and I tell him I must have his credit card number. He apologises profusely and says he doesn't have one but his supervisor has one and will get his number. His supervisor comes on the phone, abuses my for wasting there time and hangs up 
3)...Democratic Republic of Congo...usual I have funds for you scam.
I strung this guy along for a few months and had him hook line and sinker. At the time I had some shares in an Australian exploration company that had a cooper mine in the DRC. When it came down to the final crunch I had some local directors names and offices and refered the scammer to my "contacts" in the DRC and then never heard from them again 
I only play along with the cold calls on my landline and now I just say somebody has come to the door etc and just leave the phone hanging.

----------


## lazydays

Just finished a  new tool box that fits neatly in my ute toolbox and holds the 3 main tools I seem to use at every job.
Yoga mat that was on special at Kmart for five dollars over a bit of scrap foam and a few other odds and ends.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just finished a  new tool box that fits neatly in my ute toolbox and holds the 3 main tools I seem to use at every job.
> Yoga mat that was on special at Kmart for five dollars over a bit of scrap foam and a few other odds and ends.

  Top job.
Love it

----------


## David.Elliott

The Microsoft scam seems to have morphed into the Telstra Internet Line scam... 
It was a slow day one day weekend before last. I was waiting for "grass to grow" or "paint to dry" whichever is more fun... 
I had the call from an 02 number so I picked it up to be told they she was getting fault reports from my internet line...gradually over 3/4 hour or so I ramped up the sarcasm until she was cut off..I'd like to think that her supervisor, listening in, sprung me...

----------


## sol381

good lord..how bored were you.. 45 minutes on the phone.. you could have scammed her in that time..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> good lord..how bored were you.. 45 minutes on the phone.. you could have scammed her in that time..

   :Rofl5:

----------


## David.Elliott

Quite bored actually. Raining outside.  
Just coated the benchtop in the shed therefore could not be in there as don't want to make/kick up dust...no gardening in the rain, telly was @@@@@, etc...

----------


## Marc

Do you get that call in relation to "your accident"? 
I get it regularly and always answer, yes! How do you know!.
I had it again on my mobile when I was at a friends' place, so I told the caller to wait a minute and put the phone next to a bird cage my friend has, and the birds gave her some entertainment.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

.....people still use laptops?     :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway, I just made up a cable so I can hook my phone/iPad in to the shed/patio stereo without taking the device in to the shed...where the system is....     
Something I've been meaning to do for some time now

----------


## Optimus

Bluetooth?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bluetooth?

   
No   
Click -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f83/she...ee-box-116497/

----------


## commodorenut

I played along with one of these "virus in your windows operating system" calls one night. Had him going for ages, as I acted dumb, and pretended to open and close the window - "nope, window is operating fine, I just tried it" and all sorts of "Dad jokes" to counter everything he came up with.
I kept saying I didn't have a windows PC, but he kept persisting, so I asked did he mean the thing with the picture of the apple on it, at which point he changed up the script to a mac operating system virus....  
Then I asked how he knew there was a virus, and he said "because your PC told us" - so I asked how can that be, as I don't have internet.  He then proceeded to suggest that it sent an email.  I replied back "There's only me and the dog here, and I didn't send the email, so are you telling me that my dog uses the computer when I'm not here, and sends emails?"  He didn't bat an eyelid, and carried on with the script.
I have the thought process that the longer I keep him busy, the less other people he can scam, like my mate's 94 year old mother, who nearly fell for it, but wised up at the last minute. 
A few nights later, got the same call again, right when I'd just started dinner, so I didn't have time to string him along.  He rolled out the "I am calling from microsoft security, you have very bad virus in your...." and I cut him off by screaming down the line "no, I don't wanna die, I'm too young to die from a virus" - the look on his face would have been priceless, as he quickly stammered "no, no, sir, not you, your computer, very sorry for the misunderstanding" - so I replied "you mean I'm not gunna die?" and he started laughing, saying how it was a mistake, so I let rip, with a lot of false anger "how dare you ring someone up telling them they have a bad virus, and then laugh about it when you've made them think they're going to die soon" - he didn't know what to say, so I demanded to talk to his supervisor.  At that point he cut me off!

----------


## sol381

Thats gold..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Jeez....MacGyver put on a bit of beef.....   :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Looks like he ate Botswana

----------


## sol381

Ha.. couldnt manage to find a way out of sizzler.

----------


## commodorenut

He's had 25+ years to get there..... he looks like one of my mates now - I'll have to save that first pic & email it to him!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

He's changed a lot though.  :Shock: 
If someone showed me those pics and asked who it is I wouldn't have a clue.    
Looks like a nice bloke though.
Like your jolly fat uncle or something.   :Rofl5:      
I reckon he looks stoked someone took his pic in that first one.
"yay someone recognised me"   :Smilie:

----------


## David.Elliott

Second to last coat on the benchtop... 
One to go...

----------


## r3nov8or

He found the best gadget of all  
The fridge

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How many people actually knew what his first name was?
The character, not the actor. 
And no.....it's not Mac  :Wink:

----------


## commodorenut

Angus?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes....but did you know it back in the day?  
I certainly never did and only found out a few years ago after googling it when it came up in discussion   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

At least 10-15 years, but I can't remember if I knew it in the late 80s.
One of my mates who I first met in the early 2000s is a bit of a MacGyver (without the mullet) and we used to stir him up as "Gussy" because of that.

----------


## sol381

Hollywood again running out of ideas as they have a new younger macgyver series.. Cant see it lasting the first season.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeah heard about it the other day, Googled it and that's when I found the pics above.
Apparently it's everything the original series wasn't.....high tech, he uses weapons, has a sidekick etc.
More Mission Impossible than MacGyver..... 
Hollywood has been out of ideas for a long time now.
Endless remakes, reboots, re-everything..... 
And don't get me started on all the bloody comicbook movies and superhero franchises.
FFS enough already. 
Last one I bothered seeing was Man Of Steel......yawn.
They really should take these movies in a different direction, like Superman goes rogue or Spiderman gets fat (like MacGyver) and can't swing between buildings any more. 
And do they all have to be 4 hours long?
What happened to 90 minute feature films?
Sure, some 2h movies are good enough to keep you interested but far too often they seem to drag it out just to fill it with pointless cgi and "epic destruction" scenes. 
I think there's even a Godzilla TV series starting soon.... Huh?     
On the other hand, can't remember the last time a comedy REALLY made me laugh.....probably when Jim Carrey was in his prime. 
Actually....Super Troopers.
Probably the best comedy in the past 20 years.  
Part from that......
Endless crap like The Hangover movies, 40-year old virgin and the likes.....all seem to have a decent premise, then just turns in to "a bunch of stuff happens and guys get kicked in the nuts"
 Or Will Ferell self-indulgent rubbish.  :Rolleyes:   
Might have to YouTube some old Hulk episodes with Bill Bixby and Lou Ferrignou
Those were the days.   :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

I watched one episode of the "new" MacGyver.  Not impressed.  I think it will be canned. 
Just doesn't have the same feel to it as the original - the guy who plays Dalton in the new series was great in CSI, but he's just wrong in this one (but his acting is still good). 
I didn't realise they were playing the old episodes until I was channel-flicking in hospital at the start of the month, and watched an episode.  I've taped 2 more since, and my 6 year old niece watched them with me - she was hooked.  She thinks it's great how he doesn't like to use violence.  New series just doesn't follow that.  Another thing the new series bugs me with is all the on-screen "labels for dummies" that the original didn't need...

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...  I've taped ...

   Funny how we still say that  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Yeah, "I DVR'd it" is a bit more difficult...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Funny how we still say that

   

> Yeah, "I DVR'd it" is a bit more difficult...

  Must be a generation thing.....I still say it too but today's kids may not...? Dunno?

----------


## sol381

Im sure there are some guys on here old enough that they copied it on to stone tablets.. Not naming names tho..

----------


## Optimus

Recorded?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Recorded?

  yup 
But I still say taped. Have to think about it  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Taped is only 1 syllable.  Recorded is 3 syllables.....  Easier to say taped!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Taped is only 1 syllable.  Recorded is 3 syllables.....  Easier to say taped!

  
Speaking of syllables... 
I always thought it was weird how Aussies call cones......"witcheshats"

----------


## r3nov8or

> Taped is only 1 syllable.  Recorded is 3 syllables.....  Easier to say taped!

  Yeah, but it's not "true"  :Smilie:  
Copied?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah, but it's not "true"  
> Copied?

  
Well...no....you don't copy it from the TV.....  :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Well...no....you don't copy it from the TV.....

  Well, it is a copy of the program. And it's two syllables. Give me a break  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gaah 
I'm trying to think of other instances where we use redundant technology expressions....I know there are more but can't seem to find them right now. 
Anyone?  
I suppose, to an extent,  "dial" a phone number isn't technically correct these days as all we do is press a screen or pre-stored number, not actuall _spin a dial_ as such.

----------


## r3nov8or

Someone at work found and old floppy disk and showed it to the young guys. They decided it was a model of the Save icon  :Cry:

----------


## sol381

Maybe roll down the windows even tho most cars have electric push button windows

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Someone at work found and old floppy disk and showed it to the young guys. They decided it was a model of the Save icon

   :Rofl5:    

> Maybe roll down the windows even tho most cars have electric push button windows

  Ah yeah...or "wind" down the window

----------


## r3nov8or

"What's on the tube tonight?" 
"Can you film the kids birthday party?"

----------


## commodorenut

Pretty pleased with myself tonight.
Little nephew (2.5yo) who lives with us (due to a not so amicable divorce) has been a bit under the weather.  
He was about to vomit, and all I had close by was 2 paper towels.  I quickly formed them into a bowl shape in my hand, and managed to catch every last drop of vomit when he wretched....  Couldn't believe it!  I even got a high five out of him!

----------


## ringtail

Winning !  :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

Hahaha great catch!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

OMG another invoice I forgot to pay  :Shock:             :Rolleyes:

----------


## havabeer

i posted up my old one, but i decided to upgrade my computer again, sadly wished in the end i had of stayed with the orange theme, but its really only a change of dye and some paint. 
also got made up a custom piece of glass for the side, makes it look rather classy 
for any of the technical guy's on the forum:
CPU: i7 5960x @ 4.5
Mobo: msi pro carbon x99
Ram: 16gig 2666
GPU: 2 x Titan X (pascal)
SSD: 1tb, 500gig
HDD: 1.5tb
PSU: 1200W 
all under water with 1x 480rad and 2x 360 
the two titans go great on the 40" 4k monitor

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I must say.....that looks pretty slick.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Good Lord ! What is that ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

indeed. what is that standing next to the desk on the screen. i hope you have solar to run that power station.

----------


## ringtail

> what is that standing next to the desk on the screen. .

  I want a teacher like that.  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Good Lord ! What is that ?

  
Not a coffee machine

----------


## ringtail

But it's all "under water". Say what ? Water cooled ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> But it's all "under water". Say what ? Water cooled ?

  
Yep

----------


## jimfish

Installing decking today . Finding it hard to concentrate on what I'm doing for some reason  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Understandable indeed.
Would you have a photo of the balustrade post connections to the framing, Jim?

----------


## jimfish

Perimeter beam is a 200 ub Phil with cleats welded on for joists and handrail posts welded to ub  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Perimeter beam is a 200 ub Phil with cleats welded on for joists and handrail posts welded to ub  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Thanks, clearly not going anywhere then. Hope they don't spot your work when they paint it.

----------


## jimfish

Painters the owners dad so I think he'll be pretty much on the ball  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Installing decking today .  
> Finding it hard to concentrate on what I'm doing for some reason

  
Would the reason be that scantily clad woman in the middle window of the house on the left?   :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Would the reason be that scantily clad woman in the middle window of the house on the left?

  nah, the sun is out in Tas   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyone seen Marc lately?

----------


## r3nov8or

looking for Marc   :Arrow Up:   :No:   :Arrow Right:   :No:   :Arrow Down:   :No:   :Arrow Left:   :No:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have a team on the case.....     :Spyme:        :Peepwall:      :Sofa:

----------


## ringtail

Off motivating something probably

----------


## jimfish

Kicking back enjoying the sunshine thinking I really must finish the pizza oven  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Turn around. Think of something else. 
I thinking of building a couple of tall boys...just thinking mind you.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm Coopers red hey....not tried that.
The green ones usually throw me around a fair bit so been staying away from them.

----------


## jimfish

> Hmmm Coopers red hey....not tried that.
> The green ones usually throw me around a fair bit so been staying away from them.

  Practice makes perfect  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm actually more or less staying away from the heavies full stop these days.....Might get the odd sixpack here and there   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Speaking of beer....sitting down having a cold one and munching on some "Black & Gold salted beer nuts"
Not bad actually compared to overpriced crrap like a tiny bag of "Nobby's" or similar. 
Sure, they've got a bit of husk on them but who cares....?
They're crunchy and they're salty - all that matters   
I like trying the homebrand stuff....every now and then you find something worth while.   :Smilie:

----------


## havabeer

> I want a teacher like that.

  yeah wife is a high school teacher, so she approves the wallpaper   

> But it's all "under water". Say what ? Water cooled ?

  yep its all water cooled, basically gets better temps then air and a @@@@ load less noise so can drive the hardware harder then normal   

> indeed. what is that standing next to the desk on the screen. i hope you have solar to run that power station.

  yeah 1200w power supply, so can probably slurp down more juice then my panel heater when its running flat out.

----------


## ringtail

So what do you use the beast for ? Gaming or looking at "teachers" ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

perhaps he does both. Maybe not at the same time tho.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Started the repair of the ceiling in our library.  
Roof leaked a couple of times over the years (rain has to be in the right volume and from the right direction) so I got round to sorting the leak a couple of weeks ago. 
Next step was the gyprock. Bought a sheet then had a good look at the ceiling...from both sides. Hmm. Gyprock is fine.  
The water basically ran to a sheet join and then flowed into the house via the ceiling fan (which didn't enjoy it). Insulation is dry and mould is minimal. Most of the damage is confined to the sheet join and only then to a couple of places where the join paper gave way. 
So I get in there to clean it out and quickly notice the ceiling paint is coming off easily with the scraper. Long story short, I stripped an almost entire sheet of gyprock free of paint right back to paper in an hour. The paint only adhered to any raw plaster...I suspect our entire ceiling is like this. Clearly, the original cheapskates decided that primer/sealer/undercoat was optional... 
The current cheapskates will repair the join, prime this sheet and then get the entire ceiling repainted (there are other sins to be hidden as well!)

----------


## ringtail

It will hide. Painter will fix it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> perhaps he does both. Maybe not at the same time tho.

  I'm sure he could split the screen  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Going through the photos on my phone. 
Found these ones from Brisbane of fig trees eating a fence.  :Smilie:     
Shame that first one was so blurry...

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## sol381

council are certainly doing a good job on maintaining those botanic garden fences.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> council are certainly doing a good job on maintaining those botanic garden fences.

  
Ah it was the botanic gardns.....thought so but wasn't 100% sure.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Yep. That's down the QUT end of Geogre St. Awesome.

----------


## sol381

indeed,, great spot.nice walk along the river and great place to see a concert.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes I did  lot of walking that day......from the hotel near Roma St Gardens to the valley along the river and back up through Queen st mall and back up the hill again..... 
Had a few beer stops on the way though hehe.

----------


## lazydays

Giddy-Up.
Took the Cup day off apart from an early morning quote.
Knocked a "rough" garden seat up out of leftover sleepers. Basic dimensions were determined by some of the smaller offcuts.
In the end I had to raise the back rest by about 50mm and put a bit more angle on it to make it fit my back better. Should of made the radius bit on the back support come down a bit further but there is still over 50mm of meat holding it on.
Tools away, into the fridge for a coldy a few bets as an interest in the Melbourne Cup.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Top job on the bench, very chunky.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

Well all those years of renovating have finally paid off!

----------


## sol381

How do you paint your walls with that.. do you chew them then spit on the wall.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well all those years of renovating have finally paid off!

   
I love those!
Got a mate who's a sales rep for Dulux.     
The amount of Dulux related gadgets and pieces of clothing I have is ridiculous.  
But the big tin of Jelly Beans was the best.....   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Bob, bouncing off the walls  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> I love those!
> Got a mate who's a sales rep for Dulux.     
> The amount of Dulux related gadgets and pieces of clothing I have is ridiculous.  
> But the big tin of Jelly Beans was the best.....

  Just eating them Sol.  
I was standing waiting for my 10l of EXTERIOR paint to be mixed, reading the sign that said buy two 4l INTERIOR tins and get jelly beans... I'm thinking about how many gazillion litres I have bought over the years and again I missed out!The girl must've seen the look of disappointment because she handed me a tin of beans with my paint! I said thanks and ran for the exit (in case she'd misinterpreted the offer).   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Bob, bouncing off the walls

  The have new fangle flavours, like Coca-Cola, which I suspect may have that effect!  :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bob, bouncing off the walls

  
No....Bob is floating in the ocean.  
The guy bouncing off the walls is Irish......Rick O'Shay....     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ahem.....yeh  :Tiptoe:

----------


## OBBob

Watched a popular home improvement show tonight for the first time in many years. They have developed some interesting takes on how to do some items. If someone came on here and suggested a number of the items I noticed this evening they'd be ridiculed. 
Examples...  
- floating wall shelves secured to plaster only with plastermate screws
- treated pine sleepers (layer flat) as bearers for a low deck almost on the ground 
- covering an AC outdoor unit with timber deck-style bench cover (20mm gaps between the boards)  
Are we too old fashioned?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Watched a popular home improvement show tonight for the first time in many years. They have developed some interesting takes on how to do some items. If someone came on here and suggested a number of the items I noticed this evening they'd be ridiculed. 
> Examples...  
> - floating wall shelves secured to plaster only with plastermate screws
> - treated pine sleepers (layer flat) as bearers for a low deck almost on the ground 
> - covering an AC outdoor unit with timber deck-style bench cover (20mm gaps between the boards)  
> Are we too old fashioned?

  No. We just expect things to last longer than an iPhone.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Watched a popular home improvement show

  Which one?       

> - covering an AC outdoor unit with timber deck-style bench cover (20mm gaps between the boards)

  I made this for a customer some years ago.
I checked with an aircon tech first and he said it would be ok.
It's open at the back BTW

----------


## OBBob

And perhaps it's just fine ... that's my point, if someone came on here and asked the question the answer wouldn't be "sure that'll be fine, go for it". It's more likely to be 'OMG that's going to cause the compressor to disintegrate in three weeks and will probably attract geckos'!   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> And perhaps it's just fine ... that's my point, if someone came on here and asked the question the answer wouldn't be "sure that'll be fine, go for it". It's more likely to be 'OMG that's going to cause the compressor to disintegrate in three weeks and will probably attract geckos'!

  seen plenty (of photos) of a/c enclosed like that on r/e ads.

----------


## toooldforthis

scored some more parquetry yesterday  :Smilie:    
thought of running a how many "jelly beans in the bin" competition 
but then realised *I would have to count them*

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> thought of running a how many "jelly beans in the bin" competition 
> but then realised *I would have to count them*

   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We caught a couple of fishies yesterday  :Biggrin:  (mackerel)  
Mmmm yummy yummy.   
I'm not overly fussed about fishing, but like going out on the boat drinking beer hehe.  
We caught these on trail lines with lures which is my kind of fishing.
Let the boat do the work.

----------


## ringtail

Awesome PG. Are they all spotties ? Looks like a small spaniard in the mix. Steaks or fillets ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Spotties and "doggies" apparently. 
Fillets on the bbq along with the backbone and tail (lots of meat on there)
Heads and the rest in the freezer for crabpot bait   :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Drool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had this old step ladder laying around which I had acquired somewhere....not sure...think it was left behind at a jobsite or came out of a skip maybe.  
Anyway it was a bit rough, one of the support stays (bits that keep it secured when folded out) was missing and the other was bent out of shape.   
Pulled it apart, replaced all the rivets along the top    
Added an extra one for good measure       
It was missing a "foot" so put a piece of nylon block in           
Found these which worked well for the stays     
25x3mm flat bar        
Happy days.    :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

Finally got some organisation in the shed for nail guns.
Saw storage is next!  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good grief.....are there nailguns in all those boxes?

----------


## Moondog55

I'm OK with the H-4 flat on the ground as combined foundation and bearer but I had to laugh at the other two

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm OK with the H-4 flat on the ground as combined foundation and bearer but I had to laugh at the other two

  .....wrong thread...?

----------


## commodorenut

> Good grief.....are there nailguns in all those boxes?

   One for every day of the week, and a few spares..... 
I guess we know who to ask for a recommendation in the future!

----------


## jimfish

> Good grief.....are there nailguns in all those boxes?

  Except the yellow one with the laser level. 
There's more in the work bus too !

----------


## ringtail

I have to ask Jimfish. Why ?

----------


## jimfish

> I have to ask Jimfish. Why ?

  Why organise or why the guns ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

So jimfish knows who to shoot and with what...whilst blindfolded. In other words, why not?

----------


## OBBob

> Finally got some organisation in the shed for nail guns.
> Saw storage is next!  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Nice. Nice compressor too.

----------


## phild01

I was wondering about the compressor too.

----------


## OBBob

> I was wondering about the compressor too.

  Looks like an aluminium Maxus twin tank or similar.

----------


## phild01

Bet it's quiet.

----------


## OBBob

> Bet it's quiet.

  I have the cheaper silenced twin tank thing and it's just a slight hum. Love it (as do the neighbours).

----------


## jimfish

Yeah main compressor lives in the trailer, which I tow when framing. When I do fitouts I just take the little with me

----------


## ringtail

> Why organise or why the guns ?

  Why so many guns. Then I facepalmed myself. Never have too many toys  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## jimfish

👍 most are used regularly except the secret nailer and a spare paslode gassey. Two of the three coil nailers are used every frame, one with hardened nails for straps etc and one with gal for sheet bracing. The other is new and only used for cladding and  when we nail treated pine decking down. Still thinking I'd like to try the new Milwaukee 15ga fitout gun. My names Jim and I have a problem 🤔

----------


## ringtail

The first step is admitting you have a problem  :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

I think Jim matches the gun to the nail. should we tell him that all coil nails can be used in the same gun or just let him continue shopping.   I dont think jim has a problem at all tho. He sees a gun , he buys it, no problem. I do love the setup tho. I think my gun count is up to about 10 so shouldn't talk..Just picked up a paslode bradder for $250 at cashies that i didnt REALLY need.

----------


## jimfish

> I think Jim matches the gun to the nail. should we tell him that all coil nails can be used in the same gun or just let him continue shopping.

  Hmmmm maybe I'm doing it wrong. I thought you just put the gun aside and grab another one when you run out of nails.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

__

----------


## sol381

> Hmmmm maybe I'm doing it wrong. I thought you just put the gun aside and grab another one when you run out of nails.

  Well i cant argue with that logic. Certainly makes it more efficient if not more expensive.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> My names Jim and I have a problem 🤔

  Your name is Charlton. And your fingers are neither dead nor cold. 
😚

----------


## OBBob

Just worked out that my wireless doorbell is being triggered by my neighbour's (over the road) garage door controller! What a pain, I just bought this one after the last one died. Doesn't appear to have any channel adjustments.  
I'm going to get a hell of a fright if he comes home at 2am one night!

----------


## Truckietrace

But more importantly does your door bell operate his garage door???

----------


## commodorenut

I've had the opposite problem to you.  A few years ago I went through a period where every couple of weeks I couldn't open my garage doors with the remotes for a few days (and the only other way in was to pull out the manual lock & tug on the release cord).  Having no idea at the time, and still being under warranty, I called the door mob out, who scratched their heads, and suggested a wireless doorbell, but said it shouldn't affect it unless someone presses it. 
Some weeks after that visit, I had to see the neigbour about something, so I went to their place, pressed the (wireless) doorbell, and it didn't work.  There was a post-it note stuck under it with the instructions to press multiple times until you hear it.  After a dozen or so presses I gave up & knocked....  
After sorting out what we needed to, the topic changed to the doorbell not working, and the note.  They told me that every  couple of weeks they'd put new batteries in the doorbell button, it would work when they tested it, and about every 5th time they pressed it, but after a few days it was dead again. 
Knowing I had an issue with the garage only a week earlier, I asked if they put new batteries in at that time.  Sure enough, and the previous times all seemed to line up with when they put batteries into it.  I put the next pair in, and as soon as I got the 2nd cell in, the doorbell rang.  That's when I noticed the green LED pulsing very dimly.  Tried my garage remote - it wouldn't work.  Popped the batteries out, and it did.   Turns out that over time the sun had caused something in it to shrink, and press the button on.  The receiver unit was smart enough to ignore a constant signal, and if you pressed it enough you eventually got it to stop holding the button, until the next time you pressed it (and the receiver would work again, then block the ensuing constant signal). 
I thought we were quite lucky to find it.  I wonder how many others have been caught out and never found the cause.

----------


## OBBob

> I've had the opposite problem to you.  A few years ago I went through a period where every couple of weeks I couldn't open my garage doors with the remotes for a few days (and the only other way in was to pull out the manual lock & tug on the release cord).  Having no idea at the time, and still being under warranty, I called the door mob out, who scratched their heads, and suggested a wireless doorbell, but said it shouldn't affect it unless someone presses it. 
> Some weeks after that visit, I had to see the neigbour about something, so I went to their place, pressed the (wireless) doorbell, and it didn't work.  There was a post-it note stuck under it with the instructions to press multiple times until you hear it.  After a dozen or so presses I gave up & knocked....  
> After sorting out what we needed to, the topic changed to the doorbell not working, and the note.  They told me that every  couple of weeks they'd put new batteries in the doorbell button, it would work when they tested it, and about every 5th time they pressed it, but after a few days it was dead again. 
> Knowing I had an issue with the garage only a week earlier, I asked if they put new batteries in at that time.  Sure enough, and the previous times all seemed to line up with when they put batteries into it.  I put the next pair in, and as soon as I got the 2nd cell in, the doorbell rang.  That's when I noticed the green LED pulsing very dimly.  Tried my garage remote - it wouldn't work.  Popped the batteries out, and it did.   Turns out that over time the sun had caused something in it to shrink, and press the button on.  The receiver unit was smart enough to ignore a constant signal, and if you pressed it enough you eventually got it to stop holding the button, until the next time you pressed it (and the receiver would work again, then block the ensuing constant signal). 
> I thought we were quite lucky to find it.  I wonder how many others have been caught out and never found the cause.

  Yep, well my neighbour is just going to have to replace their garage door!   :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> my wireless doorbell is being triggered by my neighbour's garage door controller!

   :Rofl5:   :Rofl5:   :Rofl5:  
OMG that's hilarious.   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> OMG that's hilarious.

  What would me more entertaining (for you) is that my wife has been saying for a while that she thinks that is the cause. I kept saying, no that's very unlikely, a door controller would be far more advanced and a doorbell manufacturer wouldn't go anywhere near a channel used on common garage doors! Anyway, doorbell rang at a strange time and sure enough the neighbour's door was just starting to open. Sigh...

----------


## ringtail

So by rights your doorbell should open his garage ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So by rights your doorbell should open his garage ?

  
Probably changes channels on the telly next door        

> What would me more entertaining (for you) is that my wife has been saying for a while that she thinks that is the cause. I kept saying, no that's very unlikely, a door controller would be far more advanced and a doorbell manufacturer wouldn't go anywhere near a channel used on common garage doors! Anyway, doorbell rang at a strange time and sure enough the neighbour's door was just starting to open. Sigh...

  Oooooo burn

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Your name is Charlton. And your fingers are neither dead nor cold. 
> 

    :Blush7:  
....I finally got that....   :Sigh:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> ....I finally got that....

  Ding-a-ling!   And suddenly the door just opened...

----------


## OBBob

Lol

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ding-a-ling!   And suddenly the door just opened...

  
Well played, sir

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Super duper logs   
Pfft.
Stuck 7 of them in the ground today for a low front boundary fence.
Every single one was bent like a banana.   
Must be QLD logs   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Clearly been off the (digging) tools for too long! 
Do a few holes and end up looking like this.
Pathetic   :No:           :Sigh:

----------


## ringtail

Oh noes ! Is that your mig gun hand ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Oh noes ! Is that your mig gun hand ?

  Stick hand, I reckon.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

You do wear gloves when welding no ? I know heaps don't which is scary.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You do wear gloves when welding no ?.

  
Only on the non-gun hand

----------


## ringtail

Wow. Be prepared to have your entire hand freeze burnt to remove the skin cancers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

....is THAT what those spots are.....right.

----------


## ringtail

Oh man, it looks gnarly too. I've seen a couple guys hands that have had it done. They look like Voldermort's soul. Old mate cattle farmer at he farm had both of his hands done to remove multiple cancers. Nearly vomit worthy.

----------


## sol381

pics...on second thoughts..NO

----------


## ringtail

Just looks like 3rd degree burns. Like the skin has been peeled off.

----------


## ringtail

Finally got half a day to myself so I made a start on the rear draw system for the Dmax. Should only need another full day to complete it but who knows when I'll get that time.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> half a day to myself

  Been spending half the day at Bris airport as my flights got stuffed around.
Nooo fun at all.  
Especially when beer is $9/stubbie.
Highway robbery. 
Or should that be Runway Robbery?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Would it kill you to drink water?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Would it kill you to drink water?

  That's probably $6  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Would it kill you to drink water?

  Go easy, cigs first!

----------


## sol381

> Been spending half the day at Bris airport as my flights got stuffed around.
> Nooo fun at all.  
> Especially when beer is $9/stubbie.
> Highway robbery. 
> Or should that be Runway Robbery?

  
Thought you could BYO to an airport.. maybe not.

----------


## OBBob

> Thought you could BYO to an airport.. maybe not.

  Hip flask?

----------


## sol381

maybe plastic one.. dont want a metal one going through the detectors. not that ive done it.

----------


## sol381

just got an email from the "NAB".. had their logo in the email and underneath it had.   Your account will be *limited* if you not confirm it .

----------


## OBBob

> just got an email from the "NAB".. had their logo in the email and underneath it had.   Your account will be *limited* if you not confirm it .

  By clicking the link? Not a good idea...   :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

indeed not a good idea..you would think these idiots would at least learn english. the email address is normally another dead giveaway. i get one from a supposed paypal accounts person pretty much every other day.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> maybe plastic one.. dont want a metal one going through the detectors. not that ive done it.

  I use a shampoo bottle...

----------


## commodorenut

I got an email from Paypal saying my account would be limited in 2 weeks if I didn't act.  Ignored it as a scam, like most on the topic.  
Kept getting them, with the time reducing.  When it said only 1 day left to act before it would be limited, I thought that it was a bit too complex for the average cyber-crim, and would have taken a lot of effort to track the count-down & keep sending emails with the update, so I decided to look into it further.
The email did come from the Paypal domain, which I double checked in the raw headers, so I figured I'd better log in & check (not from an email link....) and manually typed in the paypal URL.  
Sure enough, once I logged into the account, there was a "required actions" warning - they no longer accept PO Boxes for an address, so after 10+ years of being happy with it, they now require my street address.  Within seconds of doing that the email confirmation came through saying the threat of a restricted account has been lifted. 
Now why the hell couldn't they have put the info about PO Boxes in the email itself?  I would have known straight away to do something instead of passing it off as a phishing scam.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Would it kill you to drink water?

   :Rofl5:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> 

  How was the water?

----------


## commodorenut

Hope it wasn't the blue water.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How was the water?

  
It was free on the plane

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hope it wasn't the blue water.....

  
Dunno about that, but I do know that you shouldn't eat the yellow snow.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some holiday snaps from S.A......    
Adelaide botannic gardens.
Very nice place
Well kept and some amazing trees!        
Up the hillside         
Heineken on tap in the hotel bar....      
Um...      :Unsure:

----------


## sol381

do they have wine down there .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh.....I think they even make it somewhere around here.....not sure   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sol381

good lord, must be good seeing as you were drinking beer.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This one was good.      :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

There's a sanctuary full of platypus right on the edge of Adelaide...a platypus garden if you will. And did you go there?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There's a sanctuary full of platypus right on the edge of Adelaide...a platypus garden if you will. And did you go there?

  
No but I shall look it up right now.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/ShowT...Australia.html 
Reply #5 - what a crock of....... 
Nobody has EVER seen a platypus at Eungella.    :Rolleyes:      
I did see one in the wild once though, camping by a creek.
(I was camping, not the platypus) 
And I have a blurry photo of some ripples on the water surface to prove it   :Rofl5:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/ShowT...Australia.html 
> Reply #5 - what a crock of....... 
> Nobody has EVER seen a platypus at Eungella.

  Yeah...but did they see the platypus garden?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah...but did they see the platypus garden?

  Dunno.....maybe  :Unsure:     
.....anyway, back at the hotel after another day of cruising around being all tourist-y and stuff.
Didn't see any platypussies, but lots of wineries. 
And a truck   
About to get filled with wine

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> And a truck   
> About to get filled with wine

  They park just up the road from us at the bottling plant...#tasty!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They park just up the road from us at the bottling plant...#tasty!

  
That one was at the Saltram Wine Estate.
(Had lunch there too BTW, nice place, highly recommend it) 
Had a chat with the driver and he reckons they rent out the big tanks on the property to other wineries who store their stuff there if they run out of room at their own place.   
Which is interesting

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yeah...but did they see the platypus garden?

  Hard enough to find one in natural habitat, let alone gardening!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Hard enough to find one in natural habitat, let alone gardening!

  I think there's one occasionally sighted in Mackay, Qld?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I think there's one occasionally sighted in Mackay, Qld?

  
Yeh at the Dan Murphy's carpark....

----------


## toooldforthis

> Hard enough to find one in natural habitat, let alone gardening!

  damned if I know how they pick up a garden rake without an opposable thumb
clever critters

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> damned if I know how they pick up a garden rake without an opposable thumb
> clever critters

  
Stand on it, like everyone else, and it comes flying up   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Some pics from today's sightseeing

----------


## METRIX

Decided to make some new bedside table tops from a lovely piece of timber.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Back home again  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## ringtail

> Decided to make some new bedside table tops from a lovely piece of timber.

  C'mon Metrix. Bowtie spline that big split up the heart and use it. To good to waste.

----------


## METRIX

> C'mon Metrix. Bowtie spline that big split up the heart and use it. To good to waste.

  No need to, got both tops out of it just short of the split  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Finished off  a decorative screen out the back today to cover up an ugly brick wall.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

S'pose it's OK...🤔😀

----------


## OBBob

No shortage of drills.   :Biggrin:   
Looking good.

----------


## OBBob

> S'pose it's OK...🤔😀

  I tried to zoom in to check the screws are clocked... not enough resolution.   :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

What's with the povvo plastic chuck on that bosch blue Metrix ? Screen looks the goods.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I tried to zoom in to check the screws are clocked... not enough resolution.

  I knew he'd let us down one day...

----------


## phild01

> What's with the povvo plastic chuck on that bosch blue Metrix ? Screen looks the goods.

  Yeah, my Stanley cheapie has a better chuck than that  :Biggrin: ...love the Stanley heaps :Smilie:  
What about a trim board at the end so it doesn't look detached away from the bricks... but is very nice. 
  That downpipe could do with some Woodland grey too!

----------


## commodorenut

> No shortage of drills.    
> Looking good.

  Product placement.  He's hitting them up for sponsorship  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

I didnt know metrix was an architect as well. Im trying to see a mathematical pattern between large and small battens. looks quite random.. also where the bosch glide saw.

----------


## METRIX

> I didnt know metrix was an architect as well. Im trying to see a mathematical pattern between large and small battens. looks quite random.. also where the bosch glide saw.

  Gotta be jack of all trades these days, Architects are overpaid, no maths here, random is the go  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> I tried to zoom in to check the screws are clocked... not enough resolution.

  You will never know  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes we need to see if the screws are clocked before commenting any further on the workmanship here.
Also, the top board appears to only have one row of screws at the bottom.  
And this looks a bit out of wack too.
but that could just be the light/shadows.

----------


## METRIX

> What's with the povvo plastic chuck on that bosch blue Metrix ? Screen looks the goods.

  Yeah they all have a plastic outer ring on them in this series, IMO BOSCH have the worst chucks of any drills out there, 90% of the time after locking the bit in, it falls out after about 5 seconds work, no matter which drill they all do it.

----------


## sol381

.

----------


## sol381

> Gotta be jack of all trades these days, Architects are overpaid, no maths here, random is the go

  indeed, but i find random harder sometimes as you can overthink what the  pattern shouldnt be and start thinking should i put another small in or  not. its confusing to try and not get confused as to what the random  unconfused pattern should be.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> indeed, but i find random harder sometimes as you can overthink what the pattern shouldnt be and start thinking should i put another small in or not. its confusing to try and not get confused as to what the random unconfused pattern should be.

  
Have done paving jobs like that with two different colours....
Same thing, often end up standing there staring at them to make sure it "looks random enough."

----------


## METRIX

> Yes we need to see if the screws are clocked before commenting any further on the workmanship here.
> Also, the top board appears to only have one row of screws at the bottom.  
> And this looks a bit out of wack too.
> but that could just be the light/shadows.

  You're right, top screws were not in at this stage, that has been rectified since this was taken  :Smilie:  
PP your eyes are playing tricks on you  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> indeed, but i find random harder sometimes as you can overthink what the  pattern shouldnt be and start thinking should i put another small in or  not. its confusing to try and not get confused as to what the random  unconfused pattern should be.

  It's all too confusing

----------


## METRIX

> What about a trim board at the end so it doesn't look detached away from the bricks... but is very nice.

  Trim board no, I was after that shadow effect   

> That downpipe could do with some Woodland grey too!

  Domino it will be, looks better against the chocolato bricks

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PP your eyes are playing tricks on you

  Yes well I'm only half way through my first coffee and haven't had any beers yet.....

----------


## OBBob

> Yes well I'm only half way through my first coffee and haven't had any beers yet.....

  It's reasonable to question him... I mean he clearly burnt the original screen straight off the wall (just the soot marks remain), so anything is possible.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> burnt the original screen straight off the wall (just the soot marks remain).

  I did wonder about that......I thought maybe it was from a non-Blue Bosch battery pack exploding...   :Unsure:

----------


## METRIX

Just finished the floating BBQ bench, now need to go rip the bathroom out.

----------


## OBBob

That's what I want to do for a BBQ, so I can put it away and just have a spare bench when it's not in use. Where's the gab bottle go, just on the ground?

----------


## METRIX

Yeah same here, never really been into the fully built in BBQ thing, and honestly the Q cooks the best of any BBQ I have ever owned, and a snap to clean. 
The tank will have to go underneath, there is a NG connection there but the Weber Q does not have a NG conversion kit  :Frown:  
Probably put some plants in front of it.

----------


## phild01

If that was a built in BBQ then wood support wouldn't be allowed...yes?  So if the BBQ is portable, then this is a way around that!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I must be missing something here....  :Unsure:  
Where is this BBQ you're talking about?
All I see is a little sandwich grill in the photos.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     
Nice floating shelf/bench though.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> If that was a built in BBQ then wood support wouldn't be allowed...yes?  So if the BBQ is portable, then this is a way around that!

  Yep, you can bravely carry the flaming mass away...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep, you can bravely carry the flaming mass away...

  Stand back, everyone.
I've got this

----------


## METRIX

Finished getting the bathroom out today, it was a separate ensuite and toilet, ripped out the adjoining wall to combine into one larger ensuite 
Two things that took ages to get out.
The copper shower tray, it was stuck down real hard with something, finally pried it off the floor.
The stupid plastic angle they put around the perimeter of the room, this is the most useless idea I have ever seen in a bathroom, does nothing. 
As you can see the shower was leaking like a sieve, the mortar in the shower tray was wet as, still didn't leak, good work copper tray.

----------


## OBBob

I don't know what appeals to people about demolition, I hate it.

----------


## phild01

> I don't know what appeals to people about demolition, I hate it.

  I don't mind it!
For a tradie, bathroom demolition is a great instruction tool to reveal what can go wrong, especially before they do any new homes.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Everyone should demolish their own bathroom. Doing ours was so satisfying we forgot to take pictures! 
I remember when a housemate fell through the shower floor in his ensuite when the subfloor had sufficiently composted...that was not only satisfying but hilarious.

----------


## Smurf

What am I up to? 
Lights mate. Lights I tell ya! 
30,000 of them going up with switch on 6 days from now.  :Smilie:  
Sadly no wallaby watching construction this year as she passed away a week ago.  :Cry:

----------


## Jon

> What am I up to? 
> Lights mate. Lights I tell ya! 
> 30,000 of them going up with switch on 6 days from now.  
> Sadly no wallaby watching construction this year as she passed away a week ago.

  Me too.  But you got lots more than me, I only have 11k channels.
Did the roof today and will do the lawn tomorrow

----------


## OBBob

We'll probably see both of you from Melbourne!

----------


## r3nov8or

Who's going to start the Christmas lights thread?   :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Fixing the chiminea so it burns hotter and cleaner
Flue was too small so a trip to the recykle centre and some bigger flue pipe and an old 5kilo gas bottle
Old rubbish bin will hold insulation to keep the fire hot, wood ash if I can't afford the 3 kilos of vermiculite
The flue I bought also came with the shield so wind won't rob so much heat, still working on the cap and spark arrestor 
Lots of fairy lights gone up too

----------


## Cecile

> Who's going to start the Christmas lights thread?

  You start it!  We have about 3000 fairy lights in the carport alone.  I'm at work and not really posting so will take photos to share when it gets dark.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Fixing the chiminea so it burns hotter and cleaner
> Flue was too small so a trip to the recykle centre and some bigger flue pipe and an old 5kilo gas bottle
> Old rubbish bin will hold insulation to keep the fire hot, wood ash if I can't afford the 3 kilos of vermiculite
> The flue I bought also came with the shield so wind won't rob so much heat, still working on the cap and spark arrestor 
> Lots of fairy lights gone up too

  I'm sensing guy wires are going to be part of your future?

----------


## Moondog55

> I'm sensing guy wires are going to be part of your future?

  Absolutely But more probably rigid stand-offs
Goes much better and hotter with the 8inch flue and I discovered that 20 litre food drums [ cooking oil] are the same diameter as the heat shield

----------


## OBBob

Noticed this at Bunnings (the ply, not the headless man). I don't need 30mm thick ply but for some reason it seems really useful and appealing.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I agree and would totally buy a sheet just because it's so thick.  
Nice photoshopping of the bloke in the background too btw   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> I agree and would totally buy a sheet just because it's so thick.  
> Nice photoshopping of the bloke in the background too btw

  Yeah, an external version would be awesome.  
Even METRIX would be proud of my editing.   :Tongue:

----------


## Cecile

> Noticed this at Bunnings (the ply, not the headless man). I don't need 30mm thick ply but for some reason it seems really useful and appealing.

  We saw this the other day too.  Someone had switched the signs though and the 900w had the 600 price on it.

----------


## Moondog55

The Duffman brought around the welder to weld up the chiminea flue and was taking a load of almost new rockwool to the tip; I grabbed the rockwool
So now I'm putting high temperature insulation around the bottom metre of the flue as well as the firebox, did some-one mention "ROCKET"?

----------


## Armers

Cooking up a storm today, should be awesome!   
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

> Cooking up a storm today, should be awesome!   
> Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

  Nice stack in bricks... every good house has a stack of old bricks!   :Tongue:

----------


## Armers

> Nice stack in bricks... every good house has a stack of old bricks!

   
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

OK SO somebody open a "Stack/stash of bricks" thread

----------


## OBBob

> OK SO somebody open a "Stack/stash of bricks" thread

  I'll have to dig out some pictures! You also get credibility for having moved them multiple times.

----------


## Armers

That's move #2 or 3 so far. A lot of them are about to be used for my Carport once council approve me 
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

What use is a shed if it doesn't have a half used roll of fencing wire hanging in it?
 I need a half metre of 16g fencing wire

----------


## Moondog55

What use is a shed if it doesn't have a half used roll of fencing wire hanging in it?
 I need a half metre of 16g fencing wire

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> OK SO somebody open a "Stack/stash of bricks" thread

   

> I'll have to dig out some pictures! You also get credibility for having moved them multiple times.

  
No pics, as they're all gone now....but I had a stack of left over pavers, bricks and misc blocks which must have been moved, reorganised, culled and counted (just in case) 10 times, no joke.   
A pile of rocks that got moved about 6 times and offered to a number of people, free of charge.
Weeks after someone took them all away I had 3 different people asking if I still had those rocks laying around.   
A stack of big fat hardwood house stumps.....although, they actually all got put to use in the end after many moves around the yard.    :Smilie:

----------


## Cecile

> nice stack in bricks... Every good house has a stack of old bricks!

  It's either a deconstructed chimney, or a build-your-own chimney kit.

----------


## OBBob

I have a disassembled chimney... about 400 bricks taken down one by one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This morning's bike ride.
been doing this since Tuesday last week, up and at it 5 AM, before it gets to hot.   
Pushing it a bit further every day....started out at just over 4K  :Cool:         :Bike2:

----------


## OBBob

> This morning's bike ride.
> been doing this since Tuesday last week, up and at it 5 AM, before it gets to hot.   
> Pushing it a bit further every day....started out at just over 4K

  Wow... health freak!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow... health freak!

  Mmm well....I don't like my weight being in the 3-digit territory, so....got a bit of fat to burn off.   :Unsure:   
Running is out of the question, so bike seemed like a good option.
And.......I'm actually enjoying it. 
But if you had said to me a few weeks ago, "hey let's go on a 7K bike ride at 5 in the morning" I would have laughed until a bit of wee came out.   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So I got one of "those little jobs" done this morning.
An easy to use, multi-dog rope for the ute. 
Quite often there's a few dogs wanting to go for a ride, and I'll be looking for ropes or a lead to tie on to the ute.  
So this one here can hold 3 mutts and can easily be removed when not in use.             :Smilie:  woof

----------


## OBBob

> So I got one of "those little jobs" done this morning.
> An easy to use, multi-dog rope for the ute. 
> Quite often there's a few dogs wanting to go for a ride, and I'll be looking for ropes or a lead to tie on to the ute.  
> So this one here can hold 3 mutts and can easily be removed when not in use.             woof

  Do the dogs pull the Ute or the Ute pulls the dogs? Sounds a bit cruel either way!   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Do the dogs pull the Ute or the Ute pulls the dogs? Sounds a bit cruel either way!

  
Cat people....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cooking up a storm today, should be awesome!

  
Reminds me of that time my partner said "I'm just going to the shop to get some stuff for the chicken I'm preparing for dinner tonight." 
I went inside to get something out of the fridge, turned around and saw this...          
Naturally, there was only one thing to do....        :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Reminds me of the Friends episode when Joey got the turkey stuck on his head

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Reminds me of the Friends episode when Joey got the turkey stuck on his head

  
Ah yes classic Joey gold.  
Funny how Matt LeBlanc's biggest role since Friends is in "Episodes" where he plays himself as the guy who can't get a decent gig because he's too typecast...
Reality TV of sorts....

----------


## Moondog55

First coat of stove black paint
Not quite so hideous now and you can't see ugly in the dark anyway

----------


## r3nov8or

> First coat of stove black paint
> Not quite so hideous now and you can't see ugly in the dark anyway

  The youth who tags with "525" has snuck into your place

----------


## phild01

> The youth who tags with "525" has snuck into your place

   probably the 'big boy'!

----------


## r3nov8or

> First coat of stove black paint
> Not quite so hideous now and you can't see ugly in the dark anyway

  How hot is it going to get? Looks pretty good painted.

----------


## Moondog55

> How hot is it going to get?

  We will let you know when the refractory dries completely and we fire it up, new extra large flue draws well tho and we do have some old redgum stumps there doing nothing

----------


## Moondog55

Have to do something about those survey marks soon. fence paint will fix that

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> This morning's bike ride.
> been doing this since Tuesday last week, up and at it 5 AM, before it gets to hot.   
> Pushing it a bit further every day....started out at just over 4K

  Any day now you'll be on Strava... 
I was where you are in 2010...these days I wouldn't get out of bed for a 7 km ride. 70 km? Sure!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Any day now you'll be on Strava...

  is that what Lance Armstrong was "on"?   :Wink:      

> I was where you are in 2010...these days I wouldn't get out of bed for a 7 km ride. 70 km? Sure!

  70? 
eek

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> 70? 
> eek

  Don't worry. 20 to 30 km is more likely on a day to day basis. Mind you I much much prefer off road riding to road riding. Dancing with traffic is bad for the soul...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Don't worry. 20 to 30 km is more likely on a day to day basis. Mind you I much much prefer off road riding to road riding. Dancing with traffic is bad for the soul...

  Not much traffic here at 5 AM, you'd be lucky to see 2 cars.
 and part of the ride is on a walking/bike path.  :Smilie:    
I got swooped by a magpie this morning for the first time ever. 
.....it's a lot more fun watching it happen to someone else   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Not much traffic here at 5 AM, you'd be lucky to see 2 cars.
>  and part of the ride is on a walking/bike path.    
> I got swooped by a magpie this morning for the first time ever. 
> .....it's a lot more fun watching it happen to someone else

  I'm sure you could up some sort of Mad Max style helmet to keep the magpies away!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm sure you could up some sort of Mad Max style helmet to keep the magpies away!

  See a lot of people sticking cable ties on them.

----------


## OBBob

> See a lot of people sticking cable ties on them.

  Yeah... but I think you can do better.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah... but I think you can do better.

   
Lend me your welding helmet?         
Although, this looks ok.....just gotta find a cat....     
Or....                  
Hang on.....is that Mooondog?  :Unsure:        
.

----------


## OBBob

> Lend me your welding helmet?         
> Although, this looks ok.....just gotta find a cat....     
> Or....                  
> Hang on.....is that Mooondog?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha I saw that one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All jokes aside, a few people have actually lost an eye to magpie attacks! 
I might avoid riding past that one tomorrow...hmm

----------


## Moondog55

Ballistic eye protection needed as well as lightning rods on the helmets

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Jon

> All jokes aside, a few people have actually lost an eye to magpie attacks! 
> I might avoid riding past that one tomorrow...hmm

  There are the magpies that will swoop you to hurry you out of their territory, then there are the ones that will give you at tap on the helmet.  And then there are the ones that come in low below the helmet and they want blood and nothing less.  I have photo of my right ear after encountering one of the psychopath ones, I stopped counting after 12 strikes and got off my bike and walked so I could keep my eye on him.  Funny thing was that while I was off my bike he just shadowed me, as soon as I got on he would dive. 
And be careful with your choice of bike PG, the lycra crowd are more brand fanatical than the power tool people here  :Smilie: .  You dont want to seen riding the Ozito or XU1 of bikes.  I probably have a Bosch Blue equivalent bike to go with my Bosch Green legs.

----------


## OBBob

Here you go PG...

----------


## phild01

> Here you go PG...

  Wimpy Makita...I prefer Stanley :Wink 1:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There are the magpies that will swoop you to hurry you out of their territory, then there are the ones that will give you at tap on the helmet.  And then there are the ones that come in low below the helmet and they want blood and nothing less.

  Yeh this one went for the helmet and pretty hard too.
Came in from behind and gave me a couple of good thuds. 
He probably had 10-12 swoops before leaving me alone.          

> And be careful with your choice of bike PG, the lycra crowd are more brand fanatical than the power tool people here ..

  Well....it's like with anything isn't it.....tools, cars, beer, wine, coffee, coffee machines, hifi equipment...... 
The "crowd" always have a lot to say about brands.
Just as well I never cared what the "crowd" thinks, nor do I associate with them.
(No, I'm not about to join the local bicycle club anytime soon or ever  :Rofl5:  )     
Anyway, this is the bike in question.
Bought it off a guy I worked with 10 years ago for $50 I think. 
Knock yourselves out.  :Smilie:       
I've relocated the bottle holder to the middle of the handlebars and am thinking about making something to put my phone in/on while I ride.....so I don't have to keep it in my pocket.      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jon

Best you find a new cycle route for the next 6 weeks or so PG as that magpie probably has young in a nest somewhere nearby.
And I wont snear at your bike, your out there riding so that is a big thumbs up from me.   
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Best you find a new cycle route for the next 6 weeks or so PG as that magpie probably has young in a nest somewhere nearby.

  yeh I'll avoid it.
Strange thing is I went past the same spot yesterday and nothing happened.  :Unsure:       

> And I wont snear at your bike, your out there riding so that is a big thumbs up from me.

  Meh, it's ok.
Could probably get something better but this one has two wheels, goes forward and around corners.
Which is all I need it to do.   
So, I slapped together this phone holder from some old ply and a piece of rubber.
I might be getting a new phone soon-ish, so didn't wanna make anything too elaborate. 
this should do the trick for now though        
 Snug fit         :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah and this is a cool app for sussing out new routes....or just wasting some time haha
....draw on the map and it tells you how far it is. 
This one is called "Distance" but there's a number of other ones available too no doubt.  
3 different map modes and zoom in/out as with any other map or Google Earth.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Your phone holder would give most cyclists conniptions. Drilling through the top tube is not something most of us/them would even contemplate because the top tube is like the ridge beam on a house. I'd have used hose clamps. 
As for magpies...no biggie. I just giggle at them. Mind you...after four years of this, my helmet looks like a pecked apricot.  
Funniest one was when our regular magpie mistimed his run in a tail wind and I stuck my head up...I thought I'd been hit by a low flying pelican. The bloke behind me nearly fell off he was giggling so hard...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Your phone holder would give most cyclists conniptions. Drilling through the top tube is not something most of us/them would even contemplate because the top tube is like the ridge beam on a house.

  
Meh it'll be fine.
only two little 5mm holes.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Meh it'll be fine.
> only two little 5mm holes.

  As someone who has bent, cracked and snapped the odd bike frame...yeah...I hope so.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ....has bent, cracked and snapped the odd bike frame....

  
Yeh but you probably punish your bikes a bit more...
...my crusherdust driveway is as off-road it gets for me   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Here you go PG...

  
Reminds me of the old "mini bikes" we used to have....but they were probably a little bit bigger than that one....BMX size wheels. 
They did fold up in the middle though and we used to have lots of fun trying to ride them with the hinge swinging.
Often after a couple of lemonades.....   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good grief 
-> Parents name their newborn Hashtag, await the day she emancipates | Digital Trends     :No:   
The spelling/grammar in this tweet says it all really -> https://mobile.twitter.com/AwkwardMs...078338/photo/1        :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## r3nov8or

#idiots

----------


## sol381

Only in merica.

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... and this from two days ago.   http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/par...a555dbc48e47cc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Only in merica.

  or not.....       HAHAHA, you may be thinking, what kind of nitwits were those French parents who tried to call their baby Nutella — and well done to the court that banned their nutty proposition. Only the crazy French with their fixation for Nutella crepes could ever come up with something so ridic, you may ponder as you watch little Holden, Rybekkah and Caprice playing in the yard. 
Yes, hold the giggles at would-be Nutella’s expense folks, because Australians are up there with some of the world’s worst baby-name offenders … so much so that we’ve had to have plenty of our own awful monikers outlawed. *
PARENTS BANNED FROM NAMING THEIR BABY NUTELLA* * 
It seems fitting this week to learn that while the PM is quite free to call a duke a knight, Victorian parents who have tried to name their own newborn Princess Diana were banned.* *Our laws prohibit titles and ranks being used as Christian names, but one couple tried to sneak Princess Di through.*   *Other names pinged by the Registry of Births, Deaths and Marriages — thankfully for those poor kids — have included New Covenant, Glory Hallelujah and Anarchy, all of which make Nutella sound sweet.* * 
And just think of the some of the all-time great Aussie bogan names our more adventurous parents come up with that do end up on the birth certificate, including Nevaeh (heaven backwards), Shiraz and Princ’ess — sneaky. 
Not to mention all three of the authentic Aussie baby names in the second paragraph.* *
Over in New Zealand parents haven’t done much better, forcing the government to ban 71 names including Anal (sorry), Lucifer (nice), 4real (really), Mafia No Fear and Constable — haha.* *
The NSW registry has had to ban names including Jesus Christ, Ned Kelly, Chief Maximus and Post Master General, the number seven, a blank space and even the baby’s Medicare number as a name. 
But they did let Metallica and Fully Hektik Sik through, perhaps thinking the last one was Icelandic?* * 
So, little Tom, Dick, Harry and Isabella just sit back and thank your lucky stars that the guardian angels at the registry officer were looking over you. Oh, but not you Ferrero Rocher …*       

> Ha ha... and this from two days ago.   Baby names that are banned in Victoria, Australia

  
Gawd.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Stuff like "Rybekkah" instead of Rebecca is just cruel. 
poor gal has a lifetime ahead of her spelling out her name to people.
Probably twice every time    
Nevaeh is probably the most ridiculous name ever and can't even be pronounced properly.
I make no apologies for this opinion even if someone here has a child/grandchild by this name. 
It's ridiculous and sounds like....

----------


## ringtail

x 2 PG. Stoopid names are generally the domain of the bogan

----------


## toooldforthis

I hope you all get picture resizing software for xmas  :Wink:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> x 2 PG. Stoopid names are generally the domain of the bogan

  Creative illiteracy is not confined to the 'bogan'.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I hope you all get picture resizing software for xmas

   I always resize my own pics, however some linked straight from the net may be a bit on the large side. 
Like that Nivea one.

----------


## ringtail

> Creative illiteracy is not confined to the 'bogan'.

  True

----------


## ringtail

> I hope you all get picture resizing software for xmas

  I hope the admins install it here. Picture resizing is a massive PITA and all too hard. Most forums have it so one doesn't have to go from phone to pc to resize then post. If content is important to forum owners (and it's the only important thing to forum owners) then get with the times and update the system, pleeeeeeeease.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I hope the admins install it here. Picture resizing is a massive PITA and all too hard. Most forums have it so one doesn't have to go from phone to pc to resize then post. If content is important to forum owners (and it's the only important thing to forum owners) then get with the times and update the system, pleeeeeeeease.

  It's only when you quote a post with oversize pic it's an issue though?
On the iPad, at least, all pics in post fit on the screen, so to speak. 
The only issue I have is the file size being too big at times.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Creative illiteracy

  
Haha great expression

----------


## David.Elliott

I have freeware photo edit software named GIMP  https://www.gimp.org/downloads/ 
Open the pic in it, export as a jpeg, reduce quality by ~50% and Bobs your uncle..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Picked up a couple of these for $10 each.
 Brand new still in box  
No idea what these sort of things cost, but I reckon I did alright....  :Unsure:

----------


## Moondog55

Wind? What wind?? I've been running around making sure my "Temporary" shade sail anchors are still intact as one of the 3/16th guy wires just snapped and only a 40knot wind; too much slack in it I think which allowed the sail to flap around.
I'll buy a few more turnbuckles tomorrow and double up on a couple as there is now no reserve and I do like redundancy and spare capacity in these things.
I'd go now but I'm waiting on a plumber for what we think is the last job, hooking up the fridge so we have crushed ice for the Negronis

----------


## OBBob

> Picked up a couple of these for $10 each.
>  Brand new still in box  
> No idea what these sort of things cost, but I reckon I did alright....

  Probably depends if you need them or if they will go on the corner?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Probably depends if you need them or if they will go on the corner?

  I need them  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> I need them

  For their intended purpose? Sounds good.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> For their intended purpose? .

  
Haha yep, no tricks here, just some good old-fashioned door handle replacing.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Haha yep, no tricks here, just some good old-fashioned door handle replacing.

  Presumably this is because you're moving, otherwise it could've been a tent peg welded to a M12 bolt.   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> I have freeware photo edit software named GIMP  https://www.gimp.org/downloads/ 
> Open the pic in it, export as a jpeg, reduce quality by ~50% and Bobs your uncle..

  What were you searching for to find the gimp site in the first place?  :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What were you searching for to find the gimp site in the first place?  :eek:

   
Reminded me of this  30 Unintentionally Inappropriate Domain Names | Bored Panda    :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

Where's Marc gone?

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wind? What wind??

   
Enough to blow a dog over     :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Yeah, dogs are top heavy anyway...

----------


## phild01

Last Thurs night's storm wreaked havoc here with a lightning strike destroying equipment in several houses including me.  Neighbour was standing within 10 feet of the strike and bowled over.  I was away when it happened.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Was playing around with a mobile phone holder earlier...   
....seeing what the suction cup would stick to....    
......Ooo maybe the iPad screen?  
*crack*   :Doh:     
Oh yeah.....the iPad screen I had replaced not long ago.   :Sigh:

----------


## paddyjoy

> Was playing around with a mobile phone holder earlier...   
> ....seeing what the suction cup would stick to....    
> ......Ooo maybe the iPad screen?  
> *crack*      
> Oh yeah.....the iPad screen I had replaced not long ago.

  Bad luck that sucks, kids are always breaking mine.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Bad luck that sucks, kids are always breaking mine.....

   It's as if the cracks are actually on the inside of the glass.
You can't feel them from the outside.
It'll be ok. 
As for bad luck....nah....just being stupid haha.

----------


## METRIX

Decided to sand back the two decks here today, first stripped all the oil, then sanded, re oiled. 
I have never seen Merbau so RED and dark, I take a guess and say these are about 5 years old, were sort of maintained by the previous owners, but the fully exposed bit suffered. 
Need 2nd coat tomorrow.

----------


## ringtail

Domes !  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

No, Flat twist shank, sanded straight over them, I'm not stupid enough to attempt to remove them and replace with screws  :Biggrin:  
Actually I hit some of them with the Belt sander, it flattened them REAL FLAT  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

So, twist shank clouts  :Tongue:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> So, twist shank clouts

  [giggles!]

----------


## METRIX

Ever wondered how insulation is made ?

----------


## METRIX

or gas cylinders

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Shouldn't you be working on your deck?

----------


## ringtail

I should think so

----------


## METRIX

> Shouldn't you be working on your deck?

  Yeah, you*'re* right  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Yeah, you*'re* right

  Lol... never know what you'll learn in this place.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Putting towbar on ute....

----------


## METRIX

Finished the decks, now to do some little fiddly jobs to try and get this house finished, that's before I put the new floor in the bathroom and start the whole new bathroom process again.
Then clad the stairs in Spotted gum and fit all the vertical Stainless cables to the stairs. 
Some little things to have finished by tomorrow. 
Paint 3 internal windows
Make 2 new fly screens
Paint 6 door jambs
Paint 6 doors
Fit 3 new handles
3 x New curtain rails to go up
Remove some old skirtings
2nd coat on the downpipes
Paint 5 outside windows
Paint 2 outside doors
2nd coat deck ceilings
Install my Shou Sugi Ban letterbox I knocked up

----------


## OBBob

Urgh... painting. Assume you'll use Bunnings chipboard in the bathroom? After all this is a going to be flipped isn't it?   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Chipboard of course, that Yellow Tongue is too expensive, no membrane that stuff costs a fortune, all will be good  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Towbar on, wired up and good to go     :Biggrin:    
And just as well, as I'm helping a mate with a planting job tomorrow and he just sent me a text asking to meet him at the nursery tomorrow so we can "grab as many plants as possible" 
So now we can get a whole trailer load more  :Smilie:      
Meep meep      
.

----------


## sol381

if you were on a reality tv show youd have all those jobs done by thursday. including the bathroom

----------


## OBBob

> if you were on a reality tv show youd have all those jobs done by thursday. including the bathroom

  But it'd come down to the wire and you'd be running... probably with your shirt off.

----------


## sol381

pics

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> pics

  
....of a shirtless Metrix?   :Unsure:

----------


## sol381

shelley craft might be better

----------


## OBBob

> ....of a shirtless Metrix?

  At least you know how to apply stars to photos in the to protect the innocent.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> At least you know how to apply stars to photos in the to protect the innocent.

    :Sigh:  
Last time I didn't blur out the side of my ute the post got moderated....

----------


## OBBob

> Last time I didn't blur out the side of my ute the post got moderated....

  Ha ha... wouldn't want anyone to work out your business name!

----------


## phild01

> Last time I didn't blur out the side of my ute the post got moderated....

  Wasn't that for privacy protection!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wasn't that for privacy protection!

  
Apparently it was because my BSA number was visible.   
Ok then, here goes. 
Anyone can google my business name regardless and find my facebook page and work out where I live and come steal my grinders, shovels and welder.
My ute is visible from the road where it's parked.  
Be just as easy to google "Metrix builder Sydney" and steal his arsenal of Bosch blue tools and other things he has shown in his pics. 
Or "ringtail carpentry Brisbane" 
Or "Jim J deck restoration Sunshine coast." 
Or......you get the gist.   
If we choose to post these things and make it relatively easy for people to work out who and where we are, then it's our choice, and I don't see what use it is to remove a random post because it had a photo of the side of my ute with the BSA (or QBBC or whatever it's called) number visible. 
As if that was the last piece of the puzzle someone needed to "get to me" 
That's all.  
anyway I shall use amusing stickers and overlays from now on to keep the peace.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Apparently it was because my BSA number was visible.   
> Ok then, here goes. 
> Anyone can google my business name regardless and find my facebook page and work out where I live and come steal my grinders, shovels and welder.
> My ute is visible from the road where it's parked.  
> Be just as easy to google "Metrix builder Sydney" and steal his arsenal of Bosch blue tools and other things he has shown in his pics. 
> Or "ringtail carpentry Brisbane" 
> Or "Jim J deck restoration Sunshine coast." 
> Or......you get the gist.   
> If we choose to post these things and make it relatively easy for people to work out who and where we are, then it's our choice, and I don't see what use it is to remove a random post because it had a photo of the side of my ute with the BSA (or QBBC or whatever it's called) number visible. 
> ...

  You have grinders?   :Tongue:

----------


## Optimus

> Lol... never know what you'll learn in this place.

  Just proves that you're never too old to learn    :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

OMG ! My privacy !!

----------


## OBBob

> OMG ! My privacy !!

  Lock up the coffee beans...

----------


## toooldforthis

> OMG ! My privacy !!

  on another site I visit a member has been running software that tracks other members internet usage.
s/he is not the forum owner/admin or anything.
has posted some interesting stuff about people, me included.
including people who troll by using more than one login, people who have business interests in conflict with their so called stated political positions.
think it unnerved a few people.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I think a lot of people would be shocked if they knew what other people know based on what they post on facebook, forums etc.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> OMG ! My privacy !!

   

> Lock up the coffee beans...

  
...or take them with to "the farm" which he spends a lot of weekends at....leaving the house unattended....

----------


## OBBob

> ...or take them with to "the farm" which he spends a lot of weekends at....leaving the house unattended....

  Yeah but you'd be crazy to break in there because all the wet areas are on chipboard and it could collapse at any moment!  :eek:

----------


## ringtail

The only thing at home is dog hair. Lots and lots of dog hair. Truth be told, there is more worth nicking at the farm than at home  :Biggrin: . Country lifestyle is probably top of the list closely followed by the 60's model Deere backhoe  :Tongue: . First one is hard to flog though.

----------


## ringtail

> Yeah but you'd be crazy to break in there because all the wet areas are on chipboard and it could collapse at any moment!  :eek:

  Are you crazy ! Chipboard in my house ? Pffft, no way.  :Tongue:  60's house man. Bathrooms are built on either hardwood or cypress

----------


## OBBob

> are you crazy ! Chipboard in my house ? Pffft, no way.  60's house man. Bathrooms are built on either hardwood or cypress

  Lol

----------


## toooldforthis

> I think a lot of people would be shocked if they knew what other people know based on what they post on facebook, forums etc.

  yeh but.
my point he was tracing people to other sites where they might have a different id and seeing what they were posting there.
presumably done via their IP address, or maybe cookies, ad id or something. 
if you use platypusgardens everywhere anyone can search that, but how would I know you logged onto another site as thegrimreaper for instance? and what you posted there?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> yeh but.
> my point he was tracing people to other sites where they might have a different id and seeing what they were posting there.
> presumably done via their IP address, or maybe cookies, ad id or something.

  I know what you meant and in the scheme of things it's something a lot of people know how to do.
(not me)     

> if you use platypusgardens everywhere anyone can search that, but how would I know you logged onto another site as thegrimreaper for instance? and what you posted there?

  Well...you personally wouldn't.
Unless you are on that forum and pick up on similarities in my posting style, use of smileys etc.
Or if I post the same images of something, talk about the same topics and so on.....  
....you might go......."hey that's ol mate Platypus!"     :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meanwhile.....        :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

Christmas turbine!

----------


## ringtail

> Chipboard of course, that Yellow Tongue is too expensive, no membrane that stuff costs a fortune, all will be good

  Tis what gladwrap is used for, is it not ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Meanwhile.....

----------


## ringtail

Cool

----------


## METRIX

These things are HUGE

----------


## Jon

What am I up to?
Painting architraves and skirtings 
Am I enjoying the experience? 
No 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## David.Elliott

SWMBO found an Ikea bookcase hack which I agreed had legs. I told her if she could find the bookcases free/exceedingly cheap I was in. 
Bugger me she found 'em, apart from one extension unit...so we had to do it... 
Can't upload a pic...first time ever.  
Mods?

----------


## OBBob

> SWMBO found an Ikea bookcase hack which I agreed had legs. I told her if she could find the bookcases free/exceedingly cheap I was in. 
> Bugger me she found 'em, apart from one extension unit...so we had to do it... 
> Can't upload a pic...first time ever.  
> Mods?

  Ikea hacks are awesome. I have come around a little to Ikea because I think a lot of their stuff is very recyclable (being mostly made from cardboard).

----------


## David.Elliott

*Ikea hacks are awesome. I have come around a little to Ikea because I think a lot of their stuff is very recyclable (being mostly made from cardboard).* 
I think in the trade they call that a backhanded compliment?????? 
It's just as well really as it seems today that folk change their furniture to follow fashion. Unlike my parents, and probably yours, who only had three lounge suites in 60 years of marriage...

----------


## OBBob

> *Ikea hacks are awesome. I have come around a little to Ikea because I think a lot of their stuff is very recyclable (being mostly made from cardboard).* 
> I think in the trade they call that a backhanded compliment?????? 
> It's just as well really as it seems today that folk change their furniture to follow fashion. Unlike my parents, and probably yours, who only had three lounge suites in 60 years of marriage...

  That's what I meant... I don't like the throw away society but if it has to be that way then recyclable items are the best alternative.

----------


## sol381

digging holes, well clearing out holes for carport..concrete taxi coming tomorrow at 10.  get the wife on the barrow.. I have to plumb the posts.

----------


## METRIX

> SWMBO found an Ikea bookcase hack which I agreed had legs. I told her if she could find the bookcases free/exceedingly cheap I was in. 
> Bugger me she found 'em, apart from one extension unit...so we had to do it... 
> Can't upload a pic...first time ever.  
> Mods?

  I believe if you have been a member for more than three years and never uploaded a picture, you are locked out of the system forever.
They will have to reboot the entire system to allow you to upload, looks like you missed out  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Continued on with my crap little jobs I have to do list. 
When we stuck the Gyprock in the lounge up, forgot to knock the face off the bricks where the power points were, so had to break them up through the gyprock without damaging the gyprock, needless to say it was time consuming, but got it done.

----------


## ringtail

Aarrrgh. Just staked a backhoe tyre. Piece of ironbark about 2 foot long and 6 inches round. Straight through the centre of the tread. Kaboom !

----------


## METRIX

I have this stupid tap out front, it's mounted on a starpicket, one day turned too quick ran it over, tore a hole 20cm long in the sidewall, tyre stuffed.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Aarrrgh. Just staked a backhoe tyre. Piece of ironbark about 2 foot long and 6 inches round. Straight through the centre of the tread. Kaboom !

  No new coffee machines for you for a while...

----------


## ringtail

> I have this stupid tap out front, it's mounted on a starpicket, one day turned too quick ran it over, tore a hole 20cm long in the sidewall, tyre stuffed.

  Bugger. Still, a couple hundred bucks for you vs 8 hundy for me ( if I buy a new one, which I definitely wont)  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> No new coffee machines for you for a while...

  True. Good thing my upgraditis is under control when it comes to espresso machines. Earth moving equipment on the other hand..... :Tongue:  Now if only this forum had photo resizing I could post a pic of the carnage. Oh well, maybe forum santa will deliver

----------


## phild01

> Now if only this forum had photo resizing I could post a pic of the carnage. Oh well, maybe forum santa will deliver

  Surely you can resize on your device!?

----------


## commodorenut

> Aarrrgh. Just staked a backhoe tyre. Piece of ironbark about 2 foot long and 6 inches round. Straight through the centre of the tread. Kaboom !

   Watched a guy put a forklift tine into a tyre on a truck one day.  The boom was incredible - the boom from the tyre, and the truck driver.....

----------


## ringtail

> Surely you can resize on your device!?

  Hmm dunno. Lets try. 
Nope. Phone wont even upload photos from my gallery

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Surely you can resize on your device!?

   

> Hmm dunno. Lets try. 
> Nope. Phone wont even upload photos from my gallery

  
I find that on the iPad if I do a screenshot and/or crop 10mm off the pic it reduces the file size drastically. 
Most of the pics I upload are taken with the phone and come in around 2Mb
I usually send them to the iPad in a message, screenshot and crop which takes them down to 300-ish Kb   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> I find that on the iPad if I do a screenshot and/or crop 10mm off the pic it reduces the file size drastically. 
> Most of the pics I upload are taken with the phone and come in around 2Mb
> I usually send them to the iPad in a message, screenshot and crop which takes them down to 300-ish Kb

  Yep, screenshot is an easy way.

----------


## ringtail

On the phone's standard gallery one can resize but I still can't upload a photo from the phone. Will have a fiddle tonight

----------


## METRIX

email the photo to yourself resizing it in the email, save the resized photo to your camera roll then upload.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Will have a fiddle tonight

  What you do after dark is your business.  
...but let us know how the photo issue goes   

> email the photo to yourself resizing it in the email, save the resized photo to your camera roll then upload.

  That works too

----------


## phild01

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...oresizer&hl=en  http://www.idownloadblog.com/2014/02...icture-iphone/

----------


## David.Elliott

No problem before   
I have the photo at 1000 x 750 px and 116 kb...still no go

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Making racks for the ute   
Removable, of course.
Hacked away at the tray with drills, hacksaw, jigsaw and files and made two square-ish holes, almost in the right spots.... 
I'll get some pics from under the tray tomorrow....and maybe of the rough holes....
Ahum.      
Still gotta add some "ears" on it.    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Those racks are the most useful thing ever! Putting some on the bull bar too?

----------


## ringtail

> email the photo to yourself resizing it in the email, save the resized photo to your camera roll then upload.

  Nah, that's as annoying as double handling heavy timber  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> What you do after dark is your business.

  who said it has to be dark ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Those racks are the most useful thing ever! Putting some on the bull bar too?

  picked up some cheap and got an extender welded on.
great for long lengths now.

----------


## phild01

Lend me one, gotta 5.4 to pick up.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Lend me one, gotta 5.4 to pick up.

  if you pay for the diesel I will drop it round, van included.

----------


## phild01

> if you pay for the diesel I will drop it round, van included.

   :Biggrin: 
 Lotsa diesel.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Those racks are the most useful thing ever! Putting some on the bull bar too?

  Well....all I have at the front is an alloy nudge bar, so dunno what to do at that end yet.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gonna take some getting used to, that rack.  :Rolleyes:   
Already walked in to it at least three times, the dog sconed herself jumping up on the tray (which looked quite amusing actually) and also the rear toolbox doesn't quite open all the way now....but that couldn't be avoided unfortunately.... 
Could be fixed by moving the hinges to the short end of the box though...hmmm... 
We'll see   :Unsure:

----------


## Armers

Well finally pulled my finger out to get the Carport done. D
Dig dig  
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## commodorenut

Have 2 small split systems up the other end of the house that only get used when we want to use those rooms.  One has developed a fault with the control board - it will randomly turn itself on & run, but when you want to run it, the light simply flashed & it refuses to go.  The other has a problem with the fan - initially out of balance, then the bearing in the motor got noisy, and it's loud & annoying.  Had the control board looked over by a tech mate of mine - he checked component values & stuff, but couldn't find a fault - suggesting it's in the main ICs on the board. 
The large split in the main living area (Fujitsu) was in the house when we bought it.  Indoor fan motor started whining a while back, and I found a website where you could buy the parts from a place in Wollongong - ordered the motor, fitted it, and runs beautiful. 
Thought I could do similar for these 2 splits, but no such luck - not supported as they're 9 years old.   Tried several places, and apart from some minor items shared with other models - like the remote, there's nothing in the way of the parts I need.  So we thought about combining 1 from 2 - raiding the noisy one for its control board to fix the other one, and install a new split in place of it.  Wrong time of year to be doing this, but a close relative who's licenced said to buy it, install the "hardware" and he'll come around & do the pipes, wiring, vac & gas.  Problem is - he can't do it until after new year. 
So I started googling the model number to see if any obscure bits might turn up - never know when a workshop has a clear-out of old stock - and whaddaya know - on eBay there's a complete unit - identical model number, same year of manufacture.  Just been decom'd due to a ducted aircon install...... 
So I've just made the 4 hour round trip to pick it up.  Not that I wanted the outdoor section, but I got it all anyway - may need a condensor fan motor one day..... and now I'm ready to strip down the indoor unit to get the fan motor & main control boards out of it and fix our 2.   Total cost was less than that Fujitsu fan motor cost me a couple of years back.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:No:

----------


## OBBob

^ looks good?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ^ looks good?

    :Rofl5:   
...getting better.... 
Bodging up a bodge job  :Sigh:   
Patching a few holes I had made and a few awesome features made by previous owner....such as... 
Nail bent, banged in and painted over.        
Masonite and cement board....not quite meeting in width or thickness.
 I dunno what they had used to fill that gap, but it was not working. 
Some crumbled just by looking at it and the rest was like rubbery but not quite silicone and came out in long strips.     
As well as nails not punched in properly and other hilarious things.     
A quick fix-up before moving out.
Will most likely get someone in to do the rest of sanding/prep and painting.   
I find patching holes, bogging, putty-ing and sanding those bits somewhat satisfying.
the rest.....not so much.   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I really have weird hands.....  
Big palms and little girly fingers.   :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> I really have weird hands.....  
> Big palms and little girly fingers.

  ...now that you pointed that out :Yes:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I really have weird hands.....  
> Big palms and little girly fingers.

  I noticed that immeadiately...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The angle of that photo exaggerates it a bit though....

----------


## commodorenut

You need to learn to use some other camera angles to make certain body parts look bigger.  Limbs & their extremities that it is.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pic taken with iPhone 4      
Add clip-on fish eye lens     
And...        :Biggrin:  - hehe

----------


## toooldforthis

yr fingers still look stumpy

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> yr fingers still look stumpy

  
Well....obviously, since the pic of me holding the lens was taken without the lens.....    :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

Where's Marc?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Where's Marc?

   :Sigh:  I miss him too  :Cry:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Crazy weather here....bucketing down and blowing a gale one minute then the sun comes out and the wind dies off....rinse and repeat. 
Supposed to be like this all week....

----------


## phild01

37 here, where else but installing flatdek roofing :Duh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Went to the green shed to have a look at some toilet cisterns....gonna replace them when we move out as it'll look a bit nicer. 
$77 for a cistern and seat  
or  
$97 for a complete toilet   :Unsure:     
A bit like those red trolleys at SuperCheap Auto....$25 for a wheel or $29.99 for a whole trolley   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yeah.....   
they sell worms...

----------


## phild01

Over 40 in the shade now and 48 in the sun up near the roof.  Gotta keep coming inside for the AC.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Over 40 in the shade

  
So am I

----------


## commodorenut

And many more PG.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:d

----------


## OBBob

> Oh yeah.....   
> they sell worms...

  How else do you start a worm farm? Yes, they are still alive when you get them home.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How else do you start a worm farm?

  just didn't expect to see them there, that's all.....     

> Yes, they are still alive when you get them home.

  They'd wanna be.
All of them

----------


## OBBob

> just didn't expect to see them there, that's all.....     
> They'd wanna be.
> All of them

  Lol... I can see you counting it all 1200 and checking heart beats.

----------


## OBBob

Hefty price for 10 minutes on the drop saw with the offcuts pile.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Where's Marc?

  Options:
In the big house
In the old country
Incognito

----------


## commodorenut

> Oh yeah.....   
> they sell worms...

   So do they have a "use by" date, or a "dead by" date on the box?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well there would have to be a limited shelf life.....
And someone to feed them  :Unsure:   
maybe the staff take turns in bringing them home over the weekend......like they do with the puppies at the pet store  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Well there would have to be a limited shelf life.....
> And someone to feed them   
> maybe the staff take turns in bringing them home over the weekend......like they do with the puppies at the pet store

  It all gets awkward when you start naming them.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hefty price for 10 minutes on the drop saw with the offcuts pile.

  Aren't Jenga blocks supposed to be a bit odd shaped too?

----------


## OBBob

> Aren't Jenga blocks supposed to be a bit odd shaped too?

  Nope, just uniform rectangular blocks I think.

----------


## OBBob

I visit bunnings way too much, I might just start pulling out one block each time I walk past.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wiki says   

> Jenga is played with 54 wooden blocks. 
> Each block is three times longer than its width, and one fifth as thick as its length 1.5 cm × 2.5 cm × 7.5 cm (0.59 in × 0.98 in × 2.95 in).  
> Blocks have small, random variations from these dimensions as to create imperfections in the stacking process and providing additional challenge to the game

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I visit bunnings way too much, I might just start pulling out one block each time I walk past.

    :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

So true      :Rofl:   
And on that note I should probably go do something constructive,
Ahem.    :Fisch:

----------


## commodorenut

Something constructive? 
This is the problem with a lot of people these days:

----------


## OBBob

> Wiki says

  Sigh... there's always that person who wants to read the rules.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Something constructive? 
> This is the problem with a lot of people these days:

  
Replace "facebook" with "renovate forum"   :Wink:

----------


## commodorenut

You're the only one that applies to PG.  Oh, and Marc, before he went away to rehab.

----------


## OBBob

Lol

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hey ringtail, where were ya?  
A couple of threads in the electrickery section were closed.    :Rolleyes:  ....funny how that keeps happening

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> don't trip

        
Dammit!

----------


## ringtail

> Hey ringtail, where were ya?  
> A couple of threads in the electrickery section were closed.    ....funny how that keeps happening

  
I did see that. Meh, so 2016. Happy new year PG.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Whooo, my first post of 2017  
Happy New Year to everyone.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Whooo, my first post of 2017  
> Happy New Year to everyone.

  Happy New Year!   :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

Hope the pic isn't too big.   
Had a small NYE with the family & in-laws, so I did a couple of charcoal chickens & BBQ spuds on the Weber kettle.   
Always turns out well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just done the mowing....bloody stinker of a day here.  
Mmm that cold beer after mowing is the best  :Cool:

----------


## OBBob

> Just done the mowing....bloody stinker of a day here.  
> Mmm that cold beer after mowing is the best

  What time is it?  :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What time is it?  :eek:

  
I just said.....it's beer time.    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching videos....

----------


## commodorenut

Finished off a "boom box" (self contained head unit, amp, 2x12" subs & 2x 6x9 speakers in a box) for my brother-in-law.  All terminated in an anderson plug.
Aim is to be able to sit it into the back of an old car (in his case a 1954 Chev wagon cruiser that my father-in-law bought, or his own '62 Belair lowrider, if it ever gets back on the road).
Head unit can be entirely run off his iPhone, so no need for an installation into the original dash.  And the only evidence of anything is an anderson plug in the rear, as he'll occy-strap it to the existing luggage protection strips. 
He cut it all from 19mm marine ply.  Not realising the effect, he tried to stain it with black Japan, and now it's come out like an antique bronze colour - perfect for the brown & chrome interior of the '54. 
Now that's complete (and tested well) I'm on to cleaning up the back yard & verandah area.  Got hold of a couple of 3-drawer wide filing cabinets from Masters head office (they were tossing tonnes of office furniture).  Clearing space to put all my BBQ stuff into them, and sit the electronic pellet grill (a set & forget smoker) up on top.   
Bit of a story behind those cabinets from Masters HQ.  My friend who worked there asked me to help her pick up some stuff (she only has a little hatchback), and there was a tonne of metal cupboards, filing cabinets, drawers etc all sitting in the downstairs carpark.  We filled the ute with her stuff, and a few for me.   I told a couple of colleagues who she also knows, and they both went & got a couple of cabinets each (they were going into a skip otherwise).   
When one of them went back the following day for another cabinet, he was told to bugger off by an Indian guy and his mate who were filling up the back of an old tipper truck - they had over 20 cabinets in the back already.  They tried to claim they were the "official contractors" so my mate thought fast, and pretended that he "worked there" and told them there was no contractors, and he was coming back for his own cabinet.  They realised they were caught out, and obliged - they got one off the truck for him.....he chose one right up near the front with no dents...  In the week before Christmas, he was looking on Gumtree, and there was an ad for the same 3-drawer cabinets (with photos - hence how I was able to pick them, and also because of the stickers on them) and the guy had 10+ and was asking $150 each..... probably the same guys with the tipper truck.  Cashing in on a freebie, and telling others to bugger off.  Bastards.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We need pics of this boom box   :Shock:  - and the car     
What's an Anderson plug.....?
Is that what Neo had in the back of his head?   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> We need pics of this boom box   - and the car     
> What's an Anderson plug.....?
> Is that what Neo had in the back of his head?

  Lol... first result when Googling for the answer. Feeling old...

----------


## ringtail

Uuuugh. Wire brushed a rim off the backhoe ready for a new tyre. Paint time. Not in bad nick considering its age. $770 for one tyre sucks balls though

----------


## jimfish

Spent the day re grinding bevels and honing chisels and hand planes.

----------


## OBBob

> Spent the day re grinding bevels and honing chisels and hand planes.

  Nice! What do you use?

----------


## jimfish

> Nice! What do you use?

  150 and 600 diamond plates and then 1000 ,6000 and 8000 waterstones. 
Probably a bit over the top but I like sharp tools

----------


## jimfish

It's Pizza tonight 😀

----------


## OBBob

Nice.

----------


## METRIX

Thought it was about time to sort my loose screws and bolts.

----------


## jimfish

results were delicious  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

> Thought it was about time to sort my loose screws and bolts.

  That's ridiculous. Anyway, how do you find those those saw horses? I have been eyeing them off as they appear solid yet compact to store.

----------


## METRIX

> That's ridiculous. Anyway, how do you find those those saw horses? I have been eyeing them off as they appear solid yet compact to store.

  They are ok, I just use them in the garage so I can fold them away, the legs are very thin metal, but they do the job.
I have another set I picked up at the wood show many years ago, the legs material is 4 times thicker then these ones, and the folding mechanism was much better and replaceable timber top, Australian made, never seen them again after that show. 
Had them for years, and they have never failed or broke, these ones, well I would say they wont last too long due to the weak metal leg's, the rest of them are built ok.

----------


## OBBob

> They are ok, I just use them in the garage so I can fold them away, the legs are very thin metal, but they do the job.
> I have another set I picked up at the wood show many years ago, the legs material is 4 times thicker then these ones, and the folding mechanism was much better and replaceable timber top, Australian made, never seen them again after that show. 
> Had them for years, and they have never failed or broke, these ones, well I would say they wont last too long due to the weak metal leg's, the rest of them are built ok.

  OK, thanks.

----------


## ringtail

> Thought it was about time to sort my loose screws and bolts.

  I thought I was bad Metrix. I feel better now.

----------


## sol381

indeed.. when you figure out how to sort them can you post a video on youtube.

----------


## METRIX

> indeed.. when you figure out how to sort them can you post a video on youtube.

  Alresdy done 
Now I know what I have, if only I could get iOS and Firefox to upload a photo.

----------


## sol381

Its def handy.. I just bought a new box of framing nails and 2 days later was moving some crap and found 3/4 of a box.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You can never have too many fasteners....It does seem quite common to mostly have the wrong ones though...

----------


## ringtail

Brights or gal ? Brights $25-30/box, gal $90-100. I use boxes of brights as door stops  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

haha.. just brights..all indoor framing so theyll do.

----------


## ringtail

I'll use whatever the builder supplies but on my own jobs it's gal only regardless of indoors / outdoors.

----------


## OBBob

Starting a visual register so I can keep track of PG's current avatar.  :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Starting a visual register so I can keep track of PG's current avatar.  :eek:

  
Sorry about that.
will leave it alone now

----------


## ringtail

CLOWN !!! Get the baseball bats

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Runaway:  gaaah

----------


## sol381

what the hell is that anyway.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Do all female tennis players have surnames ending in -ova?   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Only the squealers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe

----------


## METRIX

Whats the temp up in QLD today, just went to the glass place, nice and toasty out there. 
I can only imagine hot hot it's out west today !!

----------


## jimfish

A balmy 23c in Northwest Tassie today.

----------


## ringtail

36 at the farm and 38 at home.

----------


## phild01

> A balmy 23c in Northwest Tassie today.

  23 balmy!    :Cold:

----------


## jimfish

> 23 balmy!

  Shorts and t shirt weather.
But then again so is 8c and raining

----------


## OBBob

> 23 balmy!

  23 is perfect... why can't Tasmania have jobs?!

----------


## phild01

> 23 is perfect...

  You can have it.
 40 here today and enjoying 28 in the house, wouldn't want it any cooler.

----------


## Smurf

> 23 balmy!

  Any warmer and we'd have to undress and turn the fans on to avoid melting.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> You can have it.
>  40 here today and enjoying 28 in the house, wouldn't want it any cooler.

  Yep, lucky we're all different otherwise we'd all be crammed into one town.

----------


## jimfish

> 23 is perfect... why can't Tasmania have jobs?!

  Plenty of jobs in construction ATM .

----------


## jimfish

> You can have it.
>  40 here today and enjoying 28 in the house, wouldn't want it any cooler.

  40 s great as long as you don't have to do anything outside. I got sick of trying to work in 35 degree plus days in Melb. Been here nearly 6 years and love the climate but each to their own.

----------


## phild01

> 40 s great as long as you don't have to do anything outside. I got sick of trying to work in 35 degree plus days in Melb. Been here nearly 6 years and love the climate but each to their own.

   I did my flyover in 40 heat and very slow going.  40 is too hot, why I was inside today.

----------


## OBBob

> I did my flyover in 40 heat and very slow going.  40 is too hot, why I was inside today.

  Last year I got heatstroke and was sick doing a chook shed in 40, this year it was 35 over the break and I took it very easy on the fence I was building. I prefer working in the rain if it had to be unsuitable weather.

----------


## METRIX

> 40 s great as long as you don't have to do anything outside. I got sick of trying to work in 35 degree plus days in Melb. Been here nearly 6 years and love the climate but each to their own.

  Yeah, today was just too hot, was going to replace some window glass on the windows for the ensuite, these are 3.4m up, but can easily be replaced from outside, didn't fancy getting onto the metal roof in that heat, it was bad enough on the ground, so gave it a miss, tomorrow is meant to be better 22-27 that's good weather.

----------


## ringtail

Geez, you southerners are soft as   :Biggrin:  . Sensible, but soft

----------


## Armers

Well I would say I am at home working hard but I'm still on holidays!  
Perfect weather here!   
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## toooldforthis

electrician finally came to finish off shed electrics. 5 months.
s'pose he expects to get paid now  :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> electrician finally came to finish off shed electrics. 5 months.
> s'pose he expects to get paid now

  Fine month payment terms then perhaps... just in time for end of financial year.   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Well I would say I am at home working hard but I'm still on holidays!  
> Perfect weather here!   
> Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

  Nice but give me the high country any day.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice but give me the high country any day.

  
Is that the view from your place?

----------


## OBBob

> Is that the view from your place?

  Ha... nope (I live 7km from the city)... just an overnight drive in the hills. Perfect weather.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Ha... nope (I live 7km from the city)..

  
I knew that.
Will post pics from our new patio once we have moved in just to rub it in even more.

----------


## Armers

> Nice but give me the high country any day.

  Either I'm happy for both! They are all great places to be!  
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a breathe after finishing off a bit of fencing.....
We had a low bit between ours and the neighbour's place which we decided to replace with full height now that we're moving.
The kids next door loved coming over to look at and play with all the weird stuff in our yard and we had a stepladder set up over the fence more or less permanently. 
Gawd, the quality of TP has really gone downhill.....posts, rails and palings all bowed bent and twisted.
The price doesn't seem to have gone down with it however  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
And that was from a local supplier who always used to carry good gear.
Always a few notches above Bunnings and quite often price matched or even cheaper.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Watching some Youtube, this one's interesting.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Watching live footage of Trump walking up to the white house. 
Waiting for that sniper bullet to come whizzing through the air......

----------


## jimfish

Tying some flies for an upcoming trip to NZ.

----------


## METRIX

> Watching live footage of Trump walking up to the white house. 
> Waiting for that sniper bullet to come whizzing through the air......

  So your mate didn't cop a bullet to the head ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

......awkward.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Confused:

----------


## OBBob

Arrg... no sooner did I say that Tapatalk was working and it kicks me out! The mobile version is too cumbersome. I wish the forum owners would listen.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Arrg... no sooner did I say that Tapatalk was working and it kicks me out! The mobile version is too cumbersome. I wish the forum owners would listen.

  I just use reno3 on my mobile, bit of zooming, but I have a large phone and well tuned multifocals too. I use the full site of OCAU forum on mobile too, but the mobile site for Whirlpool is really usable, I find.

----------


## r3nov8or

Marc is back!

----------


## OBBob

> Marc is back!

  is he? good.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, that's the spirit. Come on OB ... a bit more enthusiasm  :Smilie:   :Happydance:

----------


## OBBob

> Ha ha, that's the spirit. Come on OB ... a bit more enthusiasm

  Actually I was wondering where you'd gone and am glad to see you back. Unfortunately, they've made changes here and Tapatalk no longer seems to work. Being that's the only convenient way for me to pop in regularly I've been rather absent myself.

----------


## toooldforthis

my winter creek flowing in summer - haven't seen that before!

----------


## Marc

Well ... all it takes is adding water.  :Smilie:  
Pretty hot today! Had to give up work at about 12 when it hit 41. 
 Hope the coal fired power stations hold up and I can enjoy the aircon a bit longer. They are all old  and passed use by date thanks to the @#$%^& greens. May be now they decide to build a few good ones and a few dams as well. Can't wait for the CO2 farce to be labeled officially a fraud and the windmills sold for scrap.

----------


## PhilT2

> Can't wait for the CO2 farce to be labeled officially a fraud and the windmills sold for scrap.

   
Waiting...

----------


## commodorenut

Went to a customer's large factory this arvo - been planned for 3 weeks.  Only to find they were told to shut down by 3:30pm as power would be cut in that area.
At least they had some warning. 
What @@@@@ me though, is how they have to interrupt the process, and then the time it takes to crank it all back up again, when the dozens of 6-8 story apartment blocks crammed in beside them are all sitting there with all their aircons running hard.... 
Government wants to approve all this development without considering the infrastructure.  Remember when we had "peak load" power stations for days like today?  I wonder how many of them don't have any reserve left because they're topping up the grid on a regular basis, rather than only during peaks. 
Had quite a few angry colleagues today who rightly pointed out their solar systems would be pumping out anywhere from 1.5 to 3kw this afternoon - enough to run a split system, and if the grid was shut off to their suburb, the solar couldn't be used to keep them going - not even a ceiling fan....  they had a fair point too.

----------


## NZC

> Went to a customer's large factory this arvo - been planned for 3 weeks.  Only to find they were told to shut down by 3:30pm as power would be cut in that area.
> At least they had some warning. 
> What @@@@@ me though, is how they have to interrupt the process, and then the time it takes to crank it all back up again, when the dozens of 6-8 story apartment blocks crammed in beside them are all sitting there with all their aircons running hard.... 
> Government wants to approve all this development without considering the infrastructure.  Remember when we had "peak load" power stations for days like today?  I wonder how many of them don't have any reserve left because they're topping up the grid on a regular basis, rather than only during peaks. 
> Had quite a few angry colleagues today who rightly pointed out their solar systems would be pumping out anywhere from 1.5 to 3kw this afternoon - enough to run a split system, and if the grid was shut off to their suburb, the solar couldn't be used to keep them going - not even a ceiling fan....  they had a fair point too.

  Wait, WHAT??? They cut off peoples power because its a little warm?

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... 
> Had quite a few angry colleagues today who rightly pointed out their solar systems would be pumping out anywhere from 1.5 to 3kw this afternoon - enough to run a split system, and if the grid was shut off to their suburb, the solar couldn't be used to keep them going - not even a ceiling fan....  they had a fair point too.

  Tesla batteries, anyone?

----------


## commodorenut

Even with a battery you'd need to isolate from the grid first. 
Surely they can come up with some sort of automated changeover relay that when there's no grid, it allows you to use your own solar or battery.  Although I doubt many of the cheap solar inverters could reliably output 50/60hz without a reference from the grid - which is probably where the issue lies.

----------


## Marc

Batteries? Sure! why not a horse driven generator? 
The idea that using electricity is somehow akin to being a bad citizen is so absurd that beggars belief. Our demented Canberra dwellers take in 200,000 immigrants a year yet do not build one single new power generator nor dam, and sell all our cheap fuel to china whilst imposing wind and solar power on us at 400% surcharge, generous subsidies to china for building them and give as a guilt trip for using the power. 
This will go down in the history records as the idiotic era.

----------


## Bigboboz

> Tesla batteries, anyone?

  You want a big lithium battery on the side of your house? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxJBRK2EXFc

----------


## PlatypusGardens

OMG I'm sick of all this heatwave talk.
It gets hot in Australia in summer.
get over it, have a cold beer and stop moaning.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    
Meanwhile..... I'm comparing our new little internet box with the NBN crap we used to have
Verdict: It's definitely smaller  :Rofl5:    
Doesn't appear to be much different in speed ..... so far.
Not tried Netflix or any other streaming service as yet though, so will see how that goes....   :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Batteries? Sure! why not a horse driven generator? 
> The idea that using electricity is somehow akin to being a bad citizen is so absurd that beggars belief. Our demented Canberra dwellers take in 200,000 immigrants a year yet do not build one single new power generator nor dam, and sell all our cheap fuel to china whilst imposing wind and solar power on us at 400% surcharge, generous subsidies to china for building them and give as a guilt trip for using the power. 
> This will go down in the history records as the idiotic era.

  Yep.
Population  Ponzi.

----------


## phild01

> OMG I'm sick of all this heatwave talk.
> It gets hot in Australia in summer.
> get over it, have a cold beer and stop moaning.      
> Meanwhile..... I'm comparing our new little internet box with the NBN crap we used to have
> Verdict: It's definitely smaller    
> Doesn't appear to be much different in speed ..... so far.
> Not tried Netflix or any other streaming service as yet though, so will see how that goes....

  Netflix on wireless broadband I assume.  How much data you got? 
My wireless 4G is getting around 28Mbs ....but only have 10GB to play with. 
Geeze it's hot today.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Netflix on wireless broadband I assume.  How much data you got? 
> My wireless 4G is getting around 28Mbs ....but only have 10GB to play with.

  50Gb but unlimited streaming of Netflix and other things like internet radio etc   :Biggrin:        

> Geeze it's hot today.

   :Smack:

----------


## phild01

> 50Gb but unlimited streaming of Netflix and other things like internet radio etc

  Good stuff.       

> 

  Hell, it's 60 degrees out where I need to do things.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Batteries? Sure! why not a horse driven generator? ...

  Because you have to pay to feed the horse

----------


## r3nov8or

> You want a big lithium battery on the side of your house? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxJBRK2EXFc

  Might be a good reason to keep the unused chimney and install it up on top  :Smilie:

----------


## webtubbs

> OMG I'm sick of all this heatwave talk.
> It gets hot in Australia in summer.
> get over it, have a cold beer and stop moaning.

  Heatwave? What heatwave?

----------


## Bros

> 50Gb but unlimited streaming of Netflix and other things like internet radio etc

  Interesting to see if it lives up to the what you are being offered.  
50Gb on wireless and streaming is unusual.

----------


## Marc

> Because you have to pay to feed the horse

  We always pay. 
But we are paying too much for very little value. 
Everyone swallowed the blue pill and is wandering around with a stupid smile feeling good about themselves.

----------


## Bigboboz

> Might be a good reason to keep the unused chimney and install it up on top

  If the fireplace backs out to the outside and it's solid, provided it points to something you don't care about (like your neighbours place), you could just put it on that...easier servicing. Might need a new fence if it does go off...

----------


## Bigboboz

> Hell, it's 60 degrees out where I need to do things.

  I'm no good in the heat, glad I'm missing all the fun by being off skiing! Attachment 115975

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Life is a battle sometimes.....         :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## METRIX

Just getting hit by this.

----------


## phild01

You got a little bit more hail than me, mine were about 10 cents in size.

----------


## METRIX

These got up to 20c size a few went through the laserlite roof over the pergola - GREAT another thing to repair

----------


## phild01

Round 2 hitting now, I'll have to check my laserlite later.
More hail this time but only 5 cent ones. 
edit: laserlite all good, at least 25 yrs old.  Where are you, Turramurra?

----------


## toooldforthis

Went to a home open
Not something I  do that often  51 Vincent Street Mount Lawley WA 6050 - House for Sale #124506550 - realestate.com.au

----------


## phild01

> Went to a home open
> Not something I  do that often  51 Vincent Street Mount Lawley WA 6050 - House for Sale #124506550 - realestate.com.au

   ThatwasonBH&G IIRC.

----------


## Bigboboz

> Round 2 hitting now, I'll have to check my laserlite later.
> More hail this time but only 5 cent ones. 
> edit: laserlite all good, at least 25 yrs old.  Where are you, Turramurra?

  My folks are in Turramurra, now have holes in two sky lights...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just set up the digital HDD tuner network wotsit.
Netflix is working just fine on our little 4G wireless modem.
As is the rest of the internet. 
Just proves what a crock of shyte the NBN was with its 4 ugly giant hardwired boxes on the walls and conduit and cables through roughly drilled splintering holes in the skirting boards and floors etc. 
Definitely didn't provide anything this little box the size of a deck of cards doesn't!    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phild01

Yep, I don't see any great value with that massive infrastructure expenditure.

----------


## METRIX

> .  Where are you, Turramurra?

  Very close

----------


## phild01

> Very close

  Back in the 90's I was on the Pacific Hwy, Turramurra, that afternoon when that devastating storm swept through.  Everything turned white and green, the hail pounding cars, and the wind rocked us around. Power lines were down and traffic came to a standstill... bit scary.

----------


## METRIX

Yeah Turramurra seems to be the tunnel for storms and rain !

----------


## Bigboboz

I was away but saw it the next day, carnage.  Some trees didn't have a leaf left on them.  Was told an ambulance crashed in our street after skidding on all the leaves on the road. Wasn't even going fast.

----------


## toooldforthis

> ThatwasonBH&G IIRC.

  maybe
I'm incapable of watching tv with ads unless the station can exhibit some self control. 
house is about 2 yrs old I believe.

----------


## phild01

> maybe
> I'm incapable of watching tv with ads unless the station can exhibit some self control. 
> house is about 2 yrs old I believe.

  You need a good PVR and timeshift your viewing.  I don't know how people can watch half of the advertising on TV, not to mention the level of marketing that intrudes as news.  It's mental.

----------


## r3nov8or

> You need a good PVR and timeshift your viewing.  I don't know how people can watch half of the advertising on TV, not to mention the level of marketing that intrudes as news.  It's mental.

  Not to mention most of the shows themselves  :Smilie:

----------


## Bigboboz

> Not to mention most of the shows themselves

  True but if you can shorten them then you feel less guilty about wasting time watching them!  The amount of time they waste either side of the ads showing coming up and what happened previously...just skip it all, ads and fillers. 
Bought my first PVR in 2002, never looked back!

----------


## toooldforthis

> You need a good PVR and timeshift your viewing.  I don't know how people can watch half of the advertising on TV, not to mention the level of marketing that intrudes as news.  It's mental.

  I'll do that with  SBS and they put a nice transition piece as the ads end so one knows when to kill the fast forward.
Too much hassle with the other stations. Not to mention the detritus in the shows just to find a pearl.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

OMG channel 7 has to be the worst with its wall to wall promotions for "THIS WEEKS HUGE EVENT WHICH WILL STOP THE NATION" on MKR. 
Holy crap, is that show even remotely about the cooking any more?  :Rofl5:    
And don't get me started on "celebrity chefs"
Go cook something FFS. 
Pete Evans, the posterboy for paleo sits there on MKR scoffing down every non-paleo dish he can lay his blue eyes on.
Manu advertising "Continental liquid stock"
WTF?
Stock is the main thing any chef worth his salt prides himself on making.
And here is a "top chef" promoting mass produced crap? 
Whatever. 
When was the last time Gordon Ramsay cooked anything?
I can't believe the world is still so obsessed with seeing him swear at clueless restaurant owners.
Seriously.  
The only celebrity chef I have any time for is Heston Blumenthal and his wacky ideas.
The rest are just in it for the money these days. 
Like that Curtis Stone.
Lives in the states and appears on reality TV over there shouting at people while cashing in on Coles commercials over here?   
I have nothing against people making money but I do have a problem with people selling out.
And that is exactly what these guys are doing.

----------


## ringtail

> I have nothing against people making money but I do have a problem with people selling out.
> And that is exactly what these guys are doing.

  
I do. Under the following circumstances. 
No talent or skill
Disproportionate reward for the amount of skill or talent required or displayed
Monoply or duoploy
Huge retail margins
The retailer and wholesaler making more money than the actual producer of a product
Selling a myth or conning someone
Real estate agents
Lawyers
People who prey on others insecurities 
Politicians on all levels 
BTW, Curtis Stone only got where he is by riding the coat tails of Ben O'donahue who in turn only made it thanks to Jamie Oliver. Agree about Evans and Manu.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes... 
....well maybe I should have said I have nothing against people working hard to earn money or something like that.

----------


## phild01

Insurance irks me.  Recently the inflated fire levy was taken from home insurance and loaded onto council rates.  Of course any change like this incurs exaggerated accounting and the insurance companies have interestingly announced rises in excess of inflation.  Grubs! 
As for people deserving wealth:
Dr James Wright (John Knight) is loaded with wealth but passes on his property investments to elderly people at rates affordable to their circumstances.  I believe he himself lives a fairly modest lifestyle in a fairly modest home.  I suppose you wouldn't begrudge him for what he does with it.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, how familiar. 
The wealthy become wealthy by being dishonest.   :Innocent: "I" am not wealthy because I am honest.  
Oh my ... rivers of ink have flown describing this particular anti-value ...  :Smilie:  
People become wealthy mainly because they learn to recognize opportunity before the armchair experts like Ross Greenwood or Koshi feeding on hearsay, proclaim it from the rooftops for the rest. 
There is not much more to it.  
Working hard or being lazy, bears no relation with becoming wealthy. It is related to how much you can earn as an individual, sure. The more skills the more money per hour ... but there are only 24 hours in the day. 
Some skills seem more acceptable than others, sure.
The surgeon or the dentist have a reputation that their services are valuable and deserve their pay. Others have gained a set of skills that makes decision makers believe their skills are invaluable even when they are non existent. Admirable skill much like the actor, that makes the yearly pay of a post office chief $5 millions. Yet before you start jumping up and down, remember the employee is not the decision maker. He just polishes his story at interview time. The panel is the one holding the money bag. 
Hard work vs smart work ... that is another nice debate, but the most important is to celebrate other people's success and not to waste one minute in judging the morals of other people's activities, particularly when our source of information is biased skewed and untrustworthy. 
Who bought shares for Microsoft in the eighties? What about Google in the nineties? Commonwealth bank in 2009? No? You know why? it's simple, you think becoming wealthy is dishonest, so, you simply don't see any of the signs and opportunity passes you by. 
Nothing wrong with it, but by the same token, there is nothing wrong with seizing opportunity and ignoring the critics. 
The best revenge is living well ... Who said that?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's not the same thing as a chef selling out by promoting supermarket produce and becoming his own brand by swearing on TV

----------


## METRIX

Cleaning up the mess from yesterday

----------


## Marc

What? you don't like Gordon Ramsey? 
In a nutshell ... he is a very good chef, he can really cook. yet he was smart enough to see that by working hard in the kitchen he would never make it big. So ... he learns marketing, and sells his image ... after research tells him that shock language sells ... and that the supermarkets hold the money bag. 
Selling out promoting supermarkets?  (?) supermarkets _are_ marketing. I fail to see the problem.
Become his own brand by swearing on TV ... (?) may i mention rappers? Who else swears on TV ... mm ... like almost every actor under the sun?  
30 years ago cooking was a poorly paid lousy job. Today it is fashionable and cooking shows surge like mould after the rain. 
Gordon saw the opportunity, the cooking shows spread it for the masses. 
Opportunity calls ... over and over in different forms. Some see it some others don't. And that is OK. Refusing to see it is another thing. 
I made a lot of money telling people this things ... boy I miss those days.

----------


## ringtail

> it's simple, you think becoming wealthy is dishonest, so, you simply don't see any of the signs and opportunity passes you by.

  What rubbish. Becoming wealthy is not dishonest. Becoming wealthy by being dishonest or probably more relevant these days, immoral is the problem.

----------


## commodorenut

All this talk of money reminds me of an old joke. 
A mechanic needs to have a stent put in.  He asks the surgeon how much it's all going to cost.
The bill for the hospital, surgeon, anaethetist etc all comes to $14850
The mechanic exclaims in disbelief "holy crap, for that much, I could rebuild the motor in your BMW, twice over."
The doctor calmly responds - try doing it with the bonnet closed, working only through the grille.  
Back when the GFC hit, shares in a particular company (fortune 500 listed) were under $30 each.  My colleague bought $5K worth of them, and urged me to do the same.  I checked the other day, they're now $152 each.  >500% gain in some 7 years.  What do I think now?  Sure, it would be nice to have made $22K profit on a $5K investment, but at the time all I could think about was "what if" - and I didn't want to lose $5K (or any) savings.   So I have no regrets - I would have been devastated to have lost $5K if things went bad, and because of my caution, I missed out on a windfall, but I didn't risk anything.  
Those who take investment risks are the ones who profit - but it's not a guaranteed success every time - hence the payoff is proportional to the risk. 
It's when those "risks" are mitigated through immoral actions, or there's activity like insider trading - that's when it becomes dishonest.

----------


## ringtail

What I find interesting is that nearly every opportunity to make serious coin is always outside of one's chosen profession. Meaning that we trundle through life working in a job we either love or hate and one day something comes up that we might or should invest in - but it hardly ever seems to be remotely in the same field. Buying shares is the perfect example. Unless one works as a broker or advisor nearly all investors have nothing to do with the market. Same with property. The other thing that amuses me is people telling others to seize the opportunity etc.... Well, some people are not in a financial position to take  advantage. Borrowing to invest one still has to service the loan and be prepared to loose everything. Self funding to invest doesn't change the risk.

----------


## Bros

> The mechanic exclaims in disbelief "holy crap, for that much, I could rebuild the motor in your BMW, twice over."
> The doctor calmly responds - try doing it with the bonnet closed, working only through the grille.

  Heard the same joke but the line ended "try working up the exhaust pipe with the engine running"

----------


## Marc

It's only when we talk about other people's wealth and fortune that everyone else who missed out rides the high horse and climbs the high moral ground. 
It's instantaneous. Nothing else triggers the "honesty" police like other people's money.
Why? 
Think about it. You think ... right or wrongly does not matter ... _ you_ think that you, somehow fell short. Not in those terms, not consciously but you do. You did not make it like those others that did. 
So you need a justification that satisfies you. Morals are the best excuse so if you can taint wealth with immorality you are saved. And you don't even need too much imagination. just listen to the preachings in your local church. Rich people go to hell, money is at the root of all evil etc. I will not bore you with the myriad of anti-values the interpreters of the scriptures managed to carve out of the bible that in itself is a very prosperous book.  
THen you have the other excuses, the low risk or no risk, the security, the 'it's not for everyone' etc.
The no risk is particularly funny. people claim to be risk averse yet they risk their life every day on the road. Think nothing of behaving like lunatics in traffic, tailgate, overtake on the left, speed, teach the other driver a lesson ... anyway you know the story. I prefer to take a risk with money for a gain I can share with my family and drive calmly on the left line under the speed limit. Each to his own. 
Bottom line ... if the story of someone who made it big give you a rush of righteousness, if you are unable to talk about money or success or prosperity without an emotional storm hitting you, then obviously you need to check what your values are. Because clearly those values are not serving you. They are keeping you down.

----------


## Bros

> Buying shares is the perfect example. Unless one works as a broker or advisor nearly all investors have nothing to do with the market. Same with property. The other thing that amuses me is people telling others to seize the opportunity etc.... Well, some people are not in a financial position to take  advantage. Borrowing to invest one still has to service the loan and be prepared to loose everything. Self funding to invest doesn't change the risk.

  Worked with two blokes who made lot of money with shares by negative gearing. One of them when I finished tried to convince me to borrow money to do the same but I wasn't game too conservative. 
When they finished work they both put all their super money and sold property to invest in Storm Financial and to gear that money to borrow more money. Well all well and good until the GFC came along and margin calls and happened and as with the market no one know where the bottom is until you get there. Storm hit the wall and I estimate one bloke lost over $2M. He went from a self funded retire to the aged pension virtually overnight.
If anyone tells you they have never lost money on and investment they are liars as you never hear a gamblers losses. You just have to make sure the losses don't exceed the gains.
I stayed with my industry fund and am not rich but comfortable and i can sleep of a night.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Making money is, for most people, a chore. Chores are necessary but rarely enjoyable. However, find a chore you enjoy and you can be happy. Regardless of the amount of coin you can bring in.  If you can get extra coin for your chosen chore then good luck and all power to you. Personally, I'd prefer to enjoy the chore, do it well and thank the stars I do. Now that I do the chore really well...I only have to work three days a week. Wins all round.  
If I was rich...I'd have to work hard...And have no time to spend it. Where's the fun in that?

----------


## commodorenut

> Heard the same joke but the line ended "try working up the exhaust pipe with the engine running"

   Must have been a proctologist  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Oh, yes ... thank you Silent, forgot that one, money does not make you happy. I must be getting older ... ha ha

----------


## ringtail

> Bottom line ... if the story of someone who made it big give you a rush of righteousness, if you are unable to talk about money or success or prosperity without an emotional storm hitting you, then obviously you need to check what your values are. Because clearly those values are not serving you. They are keeping you down.

  I love this statement and one can read between the lines quite nicely.  
Bottom line, while some have a picture of the pussygrabber on their mantlepiece the rest of us have a picture of Prof. Charlie Teo.

----------


## Marc

That's irrelevant ringtail, all it counts is how many people have your picture on their mantelpiece so to speak ... how many people did you help to reach their potential, how many people are grateful that you talked to them. 
It's easy being nice and say what others expect you to say to label you as a nice person. Much more difficult to tell them they are wrong and that unless they change something they will keep on being wrong. 
Even harder to do it for free ... so I'll send the bill later.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I'd really like to hear some of the advice you give people Marc. Post up a link to your past so I can read the reviews

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What? you don't like Gordon Ramsey? 
> In a nutshell ... he is a very good chef, he can really cook. yet he was smart enough to see that by working hard in the kitchen he would never make it big. 
> So ... he learns marketing, and sells his image ... after research tells him that shock language sells ... and that the supermarkets hold the money bag.

  I've never tried his food and neither have 99% of people.
Some may have been to one of his restaurants but did HE cook the food?
Doubt it. 
I'm sure he's a good chef, no doubt about that. 
If going from cooking to being "That angry english chef" is "smart" and "making it big" then good luck to him.
Guess that's how he wants to be remembered.    

> Selling out promoting supermarkets?  (?) supermarkets _are_ marketing. I fail to see the problem.

  Top chefs should take pride in sourcing top produce.
Not use supermarket products that come in a packet.
That was my point which you appear to have missed.    

> Become his own brand by swearing on TV ... (?) may i mention rappers? Who else swears on TV ... mm ... like almost every actor under the sun?

  Hardly the same thing  :Rolleyes:     

> Opportunity calls ... over and over in different forms. Some see it some others don't. And that is OK. Refusing to see it is another thing. 
> I made a lot of money telling people this things ... boy I miss those days.

     :Confused: 
What happened to you Marc?
When I joined this forum you were this jolly retired blacksmith bloke with good powertool advice and amusing anecdotes.
Now all you do is shout about how much money you've made in propperty and your previous life as an advisor/motivator of some sort and how everyone else needs to see the light. 
From where I'm sitting you don't seem very happy.  
And I will not partake in this discussion any more as it's just going in circles.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cleaning up the mess from yesterday

  Someone knocked your ladder over?

----------


## commodorenut

The trees don't like the paving, so they're trying to hide it.

----------


## toooldforthis

> What I find interesting is that nearly every opportunity to make serious coin is always outside of one's chosen profession. Meaning that we trundle through life working in a job we either love or hate and one day something comes up that we might or should invest in - but it hardly ever seems to be remotely in the same field. Buying shares is the perfect example. Unless one works as a broker or advisor nearly all investors have nothing to do with the market. Same with property. The other thing that amuses me is people telling others to seize the opportunity etc.... Well, some people are not in a financial position to take  advantage. Borrowing to invest one still has to service the loan and be prepared to loose everything. Self funding to invest doesn't change the risk.

  Think that's pretty true except for those that stay in their profession and start their own business - they have a chance but they take the risk.
Of course, as their business gets bigger they probably leave their profession behind and take on new trades - management, HR, marketing , contract negotiation...

----------


## Marc

Well ... mostly predictable answers PG when one challenges others' comfort zone. You seem unhappy ... you only talk about money ... the moral standard of "the others" is so dubious ... etc etc etc.    
One sentence stuck with me for years:
 "It takes courage to defend your own principles but it takes much more courage to challenge them".    :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Just played the OCD Quiz, guess what I got 100%  100% OCD Sensitive  OCD, OCD, OCD!  
You have a killer eye for spotting the tiniest, most invisible inaccuracies, errors and mistakes. 
And it's very important to you to correct them  :Smilie:  
This special combination is what makes you a perfectionist in everything you do. 
It's great that you want things to go the right way and always ready to fight for it, but you also need to give yourself a break sometimes. It's hard (and not always necessary) to be 100% perfect all the time.

----------


## Marc



----------


## METRIX

Went exploring in an abandoned place in the city yesterday on our way to dinner  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Oh, yes ... thank you Silent, forgot that one, money does not make you happy. I must be getting older ... ha ha

  Oh I never said that. As a smart man once sang 'There's nothing wrong with money that a lot of it wouldn't fix'.  However, in my case, nothing is broken.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Went exploring in an abandoned place in the city yesterday on our way to dinner

  That'd be worth millions.... 
All that epic, beautiful and heart rending art work. Millions! 
Gallery is a bit untidy though. You should submit a quote.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I love love love love love abandoned old buildings, factories, cars, everything.... 
Many people just see an empty shell.
I see stories, people's lives, their pride and joy......

----------


## METRIX

> Someone knocked your ladder over?

  Nowhere to put the bloody things, so they just sit there, keeping each other company

----------


## METRIX

> That'd be worth millions.... 
> All that epic, beautiful and heart rending art work. Millions! 
> Gallery is a bit untidy though. You should submit a quote.

  The land is worth squillions, right in the heart of the inner west where a 3 bed old terrace on 200sqm is worth $1.6M

----------


## METRIX

> I love love love love love abandoned old buildings, factories, cars, everything.... 
> Many people just see an empty shell.
> I see stories, people's lives, their pride and joy......

  
Yeah same here, we used to go exploring old abandoned railway tunnels, buildings, war armaments etc when we were kids, hard to find them nowadays

----------


## Bigboboz

> The land is worth squillions, right in the heart of the inner west where a 3 bed old terrace on 200sqm is worth $1.6M

  Lillyfield rail yard?

----------


## Bigboboz

> Yeah same here, we used to go exploring old abandoned railway tunnels, buildings, war armaments etc when we were kids, hard to find them nowadays

  Hard to find or get access to without effectively breaking in...

----------


## Bros

Something for PG to do in his spare time.

----------


## David.Elliott

Many moons ago I was a boarding school and we only had one long weekend per term, with the additional days off added the xmas hols...my parents went overseas for three years... 
Two mates and I each told the boarding masters/their parents that we were going to each others for a long weekend. 
The cook at the school put together some provisions on the QT and we snuck out, got on the ferry to Rotto and spent the weekend living and mucking about in the old army installation on the island..thngs like blowing up cans of baked beans on the fire etc  
Explored the whole place...had a great time...just made it back in time and had to get cleaned up before we were seen by a master. We were flithy and stank but wow, we had fun... 
Still find these things fascinating.  The tunnels at North Head in Sydney are great. Went there while I was at the School of Arty doing my Gun Course.  Anyone from WA that has not done the tunnels at Buckland Hill, near Fremantle needs to do them...open every Sunday I think, but don't quote me...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Something for PG to do in his spare time.

  
I'd be more interested in what else is lurking in that shed...

----------


## METRIX

> Many moons ago I was a boarding school and we only had one long weekend per term, with the additional days off added the xmas hols...my parents went overseas for three years... 
> Two mates and I each told the boarding masters/their parents that we were going to each others for a long weekend. 
> The cook at the school put together some provisions on the QT and we snuck out, got on the ferry to Rotto and spent the weekend living and mucking about in the old army installation on the island..thngs like blowing up cans of baked beans on the fire etc  
> Explored the whole place...had a great time...just made it back in time and had to get cleaned up before we were seen by a master. We were flithy and stank but wow, we had fun... 
> Still find these things fascinating.  The tunnels at North Head in Sydney are great. Went there while I was at the School of Arty doing my Gun Course.  Anyone from WA that has not done the tunnels at Buckland Hill, near Fremantle needs to do them...open every Sunday I think, but don't quote me...

  There are plenty of war things to find at La Perouse, underground tunnels etc, we found one once that was at the back of the golf course, was gated off but the gate was broken, it was a labyrinth of tunnels that ended up in a room that was 20m x 20m and was 4m high, I have some pics of it somewhere, it is an amazing thing to see how big the room is, and it's right under the golf course, one day it will probably turn into a sink hole  :Smilie:  
I remember this room as the roof was made from Steel, and it was totally rusted, there was water and mud all in the room, when we came out we were covered in red rusty mud, and was fairly obvious to anyone that knew the tunnels where we had been  :Smilie: , I remember that rusty mud stains never came out of my pants and shirt. 
Below are some of the tunnels out there.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evNH3AU5XFA&app=desktop

----------


## Jon

If you like tunnels and industrial archaeology try Home - Urban Twilight 
Years ago I explored some of the Middle Head (Sydney) fortifications before it was opened to the public.  While fixing phones at the military base I worked out how to get out there and went back on a day off with torches and a camera with black and white film and had a great time.  And at the end of the day as I prepared to bush bash my way back out one of the guards saw me and let me walk out through the middle of the base.  And here I was thinking how brave and daring I was, obviously lots of people were doing it. 
It is now part of Sydney Harbour National Park and I have been back there with my family but it is no where near as much fun with gates on the tunnels.  Still good to look around though.

----------


## toooldforthis

saw four of these in the demo yard yesterday
a solution looking for a problem
heavy as.

----------


## OBBob

> saw four of these in the demo yard yesterday
> a solution looking for a problem
> heavy as.

  Hate it when I see that sort of thing... looks so useful but I can't quite work out what for!

----------


## toooldforthis

> Hate it when I see that sort of thing... looks so useful but I can't quite work out what for!

  Was thinking of if/when I do an extension it will probably be connected to existing house via a deck.
With these securing the deck you could leave all the access doors onto the deck open, then it would be acting as a breezeway

----------


## toooldforthis

Is it just me? 
This is the short version 
rang a guy for some site works.
Confirmed on phone he had both bobcat and backhoe.
Confirmed rate $110 ph inc gst 
He came to quote
I had 3 things needing doing plus a few others to make a full day for him if needed.
At end of viewing work he says its $150ph if he uses both machines. 
I said but but you can only use one at a time?? 
wtf

----------


## OBBob

> Is it just me? 
> This is the short version 
> rang a guy for some site works.
> Confirmed on phone he had both bobcat and backhoe.
> Confirmed rate $110 ph inc gst 
> He came to quote
> I had 3 things needing doing plus a few others to make a full day for him if needed.
> At end of viewing work he says its $150ph if he uses both machines. 
> I said but but you can only use one at a time?? 
> wtf

  So he liked you on the phone but not so much in person?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

In hospital waiting to get operated on 
lacerated tendon in finger from shattered grinder disk. 
Who woulda thought that would ever happen?

----------


## r3nov8or

> In hospital waiting to get operated on 
> lacerated tendon in finger from shattered grinder disk. 
> Who woulda thought that would ever happen?

   Now, where's that box full of grinder guards? 
Good luck with it!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now, where's that box full of grinder guards? 
> Good luck with it!

  
Hehe
cheers

----------


## OBBob

> In hospital waiting to get operated on 
> lacerated tendon in finger from shattered grinder disk. 
> Who woulda thought that would ever happen?

  eek... good luck.

----------


## phild01

Quick google and there are quite a few exploding disc accidents...that kill!
Glad you can still post the unlucky break. 
How'd it happen?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cutting a bolt head off
may have come in at a silly angle dunno   
Thin disk snapped in to about 4 pieces
had just put it on, brand new
,Reckon it was a dud as it broke away clean from the centre leaving a perfect circle and the label behind 
Never seen one do that before
usually they'll fray at the edge 
Will post pic of it when I get home
All is well
just bored s/:tless
been here since last night and waiting to get sent to a different hospital as this one is too busy 
It's my left pinkie BTW so not the end of the world   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I've broken the odd thin one and agree, strange break.  The 125's make me nervous how much they flap about, of course you use 100, was it a cheapie?

----------


## Bros

> Will post pic of it when I get home
> All is well
> just bored s/:tless
> been here since last night and waiting to get sent to a different hospital as this one is too busy

   Must have done a job on it as Nambour is a pretty big hospital.

----------


## r3nov8or

Hmm, when do 125s flap about? Not free spinning surely?

----------


## phild01

> Hmm, when do 125s flap about? Not free spinning surely?

  No, when cutting I notice they drift off axis a bit, don't like it but getting used to it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I've broken the odd thin one and agree, strange break.  The 125's make me nervous how much they flap about, of course you use 100, was it a cheapie?

  5 inch 
not cheapie

----------


## phild01

> 5 inch

  Oh, flaps are 100!

----------


## Marc

> In hospital waiting to get operated on 
> lacerated tendon in finger from shattered grinder disk. 
> Who woulda thought that would ever happen?

  Oh boy ... and yes, it happened to me too. Hit the bench and my boot. Not very strong past a couple of feet distance due to low mass. A grinder disk would have been a different story. But I always gear up with face mask and guard of course. 
O course ...  :Smilie: 
hope you get better soon PG

----------


## Marc

> No, when cutting I notice they drift off axis a bit, don't like it but getting used to it.

   1mm cutting disk you apply no pressure, none. Let the disk do the cutting. If a new disk wobbles and you have fitted it properly, take it out and chuck it in the bin.

----------


## ringtail

Maaaaate, that sucks. I want to see you in your best Dr.Evil pose when you get back home  :Biggrin: . All the best for the op.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

That pinkie will always look a little like you are always drinking tea from now on.  One of my finger tips no long sits flat due to a cut tendon.

----------


## Armers

@UncleBob; Just looking at your weather station. I wouldn't mind building one up myself, Looks like a fun project! Where do i start? Lol

----------


## Moondog55

We needed a cat cage by the side of the house, just spend Saturday doing a bit of framing etc: I may have slightly overbuilt it tho because I got some 70*140 H4 posts cheap and used those and I didn't want to cut them so down 600 I went, got it all lined with palings etc Then I find out you shouldn't use h3 for cats so today I spent stripping all the H3 palings off and tearing apart old pallets for heat treated safe timber as the lining boards where the "Sleeping nest " will be

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Home again.     
The big lumpy cast comes off on Tuesday.
To be replaced with something smaller (which hopefully fits in a welding glove) 
I did a good job of it apparently.
I'd gone through the tendon, joint and in to the bone.
There were bits of cutting disk and steel between the bones.  :Unsure:  
Not gonna post pics of the cut here but it was on the first joint from the knuckle.
(or second from the nail, if you like)   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We needed a cat cage by the side of the house, just spend Saturday doing a bit of framing etc: I may have slightly overbuilt it tho because I got some 70*140 H4 posts cheap and used those and I didn't want to cut them so down 600 I went, got it all lined with palings etc Then I find out you shouldn't use h3 for cats so today I spent stripping all the H3 palings off and tearing apart old pallets for heat treated safe timber as the lining boards where the "Sleeping nest " will be

  
We need photos

----------


## phild01

> There were bits of cutting disk and steel between the bones.

  Bad one    :Wounded1:

----------


## Moondog55

> We need photos

  In the "Go to Whoa" section if I remember

----------


## OBBob

> Home again.     
> The big lumpy cast comes off on Tuesday.
> To be replaced with something smaller (which hopefully fits in a welding glove) 
> I did a good job of it apparently.
> I'd gone through the tendon, joint and in to the bone.
> There were bits of cutting disk and steel between the bones.  
> Not gonna post pics of the cut here but it was on the first joint from the knuckle.
> (or second from the nail, if you like)

  My brother cut his tendon and it didn't quite heal right after they repaired it. He was left with  a bit of a lump on his wrist... when you pressed it his finger would move... so at least he got a party trick out of it!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Bros

> Home again.
> The big lumpy cast comes off on Tuesday.
> To be replaced with something smaller (which hopefully fits in a welding glove) 
> I did a good job of it apparently.
> I'd gone through the tendon, joint and in to the bone.
> There were bits of cutting disk and steel between the bones.  
> Not gonna post pics of the cut here but it was on the first joint from the knuckle.
> (or second from the nail, if you like)

  The extent some people go to so they don't have to share their crabs.

----------


## ringtail

Maybe a new gory blood and guts thread is in order. Post those pics PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Oops, my Leatherman is getting a wash in the front loader, 'twas still clipped to my shorts when someone decided to throw them in the wash.  :eek:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Oops, my Leatherman is getting a wash in the front loader, 'twas still clipped to my shorts when someone decided to throw them in the wash.  :eek:

  Probably overdue

----------


## OBBob

> Probably overdue

  Shame it didn't sharpen it!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Shame it didn't sharpen it!

   I find you need to leave the blades out, but then you can't wear your clothes again

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The extent some people go to so they don't have to share their crabs.

   You never messaged me anyway

----------


## Uncle Bob

> @UncleBob; Just looking at your weather station. I wouldn't mind building one up myself, Looks like a fun project! Where do i start? Lol

  Replied via PM  :Smilie:

----------


## David.Elliott

Don't wanna do a Me Too thread but bugger it... 
I did the left pinkie too, was using my homemade track saw on a benchtop and I had the top of some old quilts on saw horses to save scratches. It was ~3m long... 
About half way down the saw seemed to bog a bit, thought I may have picked up some quilt, so I took my hand off the trigger, and slid my left hand underneath following the edge and the saw got my pinkie as it was slowing down... luckily... 
I hit a bleeder and it was squirting everywhere...stuck it in my mouth and ran inside and got a heap of toilet tissue..wrapped that around and pulled it tight to stop the bleeding... 
Went to Armadale Hosp (Sat) about 2:30, got seen at 8...they bandaged and asked me to return 9 on Sunday...
Went back Sunday. Got seen at 3:00 they took photos...discharged at 8:30...told to front Royal Perth at 10:00 on Monday...
Got in, put the gown on, and sat down...3:00 the boss rings me asking whether I need my keys as he's about to take off...I asked him to pick me up...if I was outside. I searched high and low to speak to someone...no one around.
In the wait room, got out of the gown, into my clothes and then was waiting for the boss at 3:20...
7:30 that night I got a call from the hospital asking where I was. I said I was home. They said that was good, they were just trying to find me to tell me it wasn't going to be today! 
In the meantime my Daughter spoke with some surgeons she works with...Tuesday 10 am he saw me, Wed 2:30 into surgery (complete with microscope), and 8:30 home...apparently I was right on the cusp of it being too late at 4 days in...
Repaired tendons and nerves..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Oops, my Leatherman is getting a wash in the front loader, 'twas still clipped to my shorts when someone decided to throw them in the wash.  :eek:

  Leatherman...got a mate who always carries one around.
They seem handy but I hate things hanging off my pants or even having things in my pockets.  :Unsure:   
Front loaders are good, most things end up in the rubber seal at the front.
Although something like a leatherman might be a bit dodgy. 
I had to pull our old washingmachine apart as it was making a strange screeching noise.......wire from a bra between the drum and shell.  :Rolleyes:  
Was quite impressive how it had worked its way through the holes in the drum though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Anyway spent all day on the couch yesterday, zonked out on painkillers (thank god for Netflix) 
As is the case every time I get given prescription painkillers, I take them for one day, feel like crap then throw them in the bin. 
....didn't take any last night and feel great this morning.
Onwards and upwards.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Leatherman...got a mate who always carries one around.
> They seem handy but I hate things hanging off my pants or even having things in my pockets.

  It's brilliant. Really light weight (the version above) with a belt clip incorporated. It has saved me having to get out of the roof (or other awkward spot) to go back to the shed many times. Even opens beer bottles (ooh, did I get your attention)?   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's brilliant. Really light weight (the version above) with a belt clip incorporated. It has saved me having to get out of the roof (or other awkward spot) to go back to the shed many times. Even opens beer bottles (ooh, did I get your attention)?

  
Haha I mostly drink beers with twist tops and otherwise I can open a bottle with a lighter, shifter, screwdriver or any other object I have laying around.   :Wink:

----------


## OBBob

> Anyway spent all day on the couch yesterday, zonked out on painkillers (thank god for Netflix) 
> As is the case every time I get given prescription painkillers, I take them for one day, feel like crap then throw them in the bin. 
> ....didn't take any last night and feel great this morning.
> Onwards and upwards.

  A Leatherman and a YouTube tutorial and you wouldn't even have needed to go to hospital!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> A Leatherman and a YouTube tutorial and you wouldn't even have needed to go to hospital!

  
They do tendon repair and stitches as well? 
Amazing

----------


## OBBob

> They do tendon repair and stitches as well? 
> Amazing

  And don't forget DIY dental!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> ...prescription painkillers... 
> ....didn't take any last night and feel great this morning.
> Onwards and upwards.

  
Yep definitely feel better for not taking them.
For anyone interested they are:     
Tiny....      
When they said they were giving me a Targin I was expecting one of those cone shaped pottery cooking devices    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And don't forget DIY dental!

  
Noooooo  
really?  :Shock:

----------


## toooldforthis

finally got a bobcat to turn up  :Yikes2:  
reinstated my washed out track 
got him to transplant my money tree while he was there
ground area 3m x 5m, some pieces 3m high.    
any suggestions as to what to cover track in to reduce wash outs?
raodbase is going to cost me around $650, about 20m3
was told ferrocrete, goes harder, but $800, they pretend is has concrete in it but it doesn't, its just ground up laterite I believe.

----------


## OBBob

Usually they just prune a significant portion off your money tree!  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## toooldforthis

> Usually they just prune a significant portion off your money tree!

  he did that too
but only 5 hrs at $100ph
other guy wanted 8hrs at $150ph 
I gave him a small cutting as a bonus

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Roadbase with a bit of crusher dust on top, then compact it

----------


## toooldforthis

> Roadbase with a bit of crusher dust on top, then compact it

  Was thinking about the compacting thing
The track is steep, maybe 20%, definitely 15%
Those day hire compactors, been ages since I used  one, and that was on the flat, but even if I take it to the top and work downhill I reckon it will runaway on me? 
Was reversing the loaded trailer down it yesterday and touched the brakes and the van went into a slide, bit unnerving. So dry, gravel is like marbles.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ah I see.....didn't realise how steep it was.
Well you can still compact a slope, in a zig zag motion from the bottom up. 
Although some machines will have a cutoff switch killing the engine when on too much of an angle.  :Wink:   
Either way it sounds like whatever you put down will need compacting....?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This is better.  
Was interesting to see how they make these things up from scratch as well.          :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Was interesting to see how they make these things up from scratch as well.

  Fingers?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Fingers?

  
The blue thing   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> The blue thing

  He he...

----------


## Marc

What the blue sponge? Industrial product, chemical reaction inside a  mould of sort. 
How is the hand anyway? You get to do exercise or not yet? Any permanent damage? 
I crushed my right hand middle and ring finger distal phalange in a container door. The bone healed but I had pain at contact for something like 10 years.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> What the blue sponge? Industrial product, chemical reaction inside a  mould of sort.

  Perforated plastic.
They cut it to size and shape, then soak it in hot water (about 70 degrees) to soften it and then mould it to your arm/hand.
Once set, the velcro straps etc are added.
It's to keep the finger in the optimal position for the tendon to heal    

> How is the hand anyway? You get to do exercise or not yet? Any permanent damage?

  Well.....
In a perfect world the finger should be back to normal in max 3 months.
But that's providing I rest *ahum*, take it easy and only perform "light duties" *cough* and do my excercises regulary  :Fisch:  
Ok I'm trying to behave as much as possible but it's hard....  
They had to put a piece of bone back in place as well as repair and anchor the tendon.  
Anyway it is what it is and it could have been a lot worse I suppose   :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

good to see they locked in the default stubby hold position

----------


## OBBob

> good to see they locked in the default stubby hold position

  Velcro stubby holder!

----------


## Marc

> Perforated plastic.
> They cut it to size and shape, then soak it in hot water (about 70 degrees) to soften it and then mould it to your arm/hand.
> Once set, the velcro straps etc are added.
> It's to keep the finger in the optimal position for the tendon to heal

  Yes, I thought you were interested in how they make the thermoplastic polymer.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> good to see they locked in the default stubby hold position

  Yep perfect

----------


## PlatypusGardens

back to work! 
Cut 3 fingers off the glove, wrapped some leather around it and that gives me something like a crab claw to hang on to things with
Nobody around here sells the welding mitts, 2 or 3 finger gloves so had to improvise. 
They seem to be hard to come by full stop, those mitts.
Seen them on AliBaba and other wholesale websites, otherwise they seem to be more of an american thing?  :Confused:   
Anyway, this arrangement works, so.....all good   
And yeh I'm wearing the blue splint under the glove, of course.

----------


## Marc

SUZUKID Welding Glove Mitten | eBay  Comfoflex 1-Finger MITTEN WELDING GLOVES SIZE LONG 320mm KOREA

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep.
Definitely available online which isn't helping me here today. 
My home made setup is working fine though
also if you look at the first pic I posted up there you'll see how I had to cut along the seam up to the wrist to get the plastic splint in.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hung some weird stuff on the walls
Makes it feel more like home.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made a shelf for the outside amp and stuff  :Biggrin:  
Formply, batten screws, rough as guts.
Works though    
I think I need to clean my lens.... Pics are a bit hazy....      
Picked up the wicker lounges on the weekend for $100      :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Just a tad.. Is that a NAD amp...very nice if it is.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meh it's ok, nothing special.
Got given it years ago, not working.
Had a look under the lid but couldn't find anything obvious.
Took it in to a local bloke who got it running but it ended up costing over $150 from memory. 
He said he had an initial fee just for looking at it, then fault finding then he had to order the manual and then get the part.
FFS you'd think he could have told me that when I dropped it off  :Rolleyes:  
I ended up paying for it anyway and well I still have it.
I do like these vintage-ish late 70's early 80's amps and things.   
The speakers are some unknown $10 dump specials
good enough for listening to the radio   :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Always liked the look of black nads. Seemed to be a good amp too. 
Just got two replacement NE5534 op amps for my old preamp; got from Jaycar...$10, getting 2 extra spares from China...less than $2 delivered!

----------


## sol381

Looking at the model it is a few  years old.. Normally NAD stuff is rock solid. Their receivers are brilliant. Need to pair them with decent speakers as well. As long as it works.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I used to run 4 small-ish 3-way speakers with it before.
It seemed to work better with that setup. 
But this is fine for what we need it for here.

----------


## sol381

indeed.. whatever works

----------


## r3nov8or

> Always liked the look of black nads.

  Errrrmmmm, ok.  
Sorry  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

You'd want your bracing to be in order...    
Proudly advert free since 2017

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Always liked the look of black nads. Seemed to be a good amp too.

  Bought mine back in 1992 and it still goes just fine in my dad's house. They are OK for the 1990's money involved but they were never especially reliable (mine has long had one dodgy channel) compared to the Japanese competition at the time. They did however look cool...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Picked up this ol bbq for $20 at Lifeline shop yesterday.   
Had all the bits and works, but needed a bit of a clean. 
Am going over it and putting welds at all the corners since the bolts aren't doing a lot and the welded nuts on the inside of the legs etc are all loose.
I kept my big ol plate I made in mackay so that will go on it as well   
Back to basics, no hood, no sideburner, no crappy chinese stainless panels.
Just a plain good old Bbq.
3 out of 4 igniters work too. 
Ripper.  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

I still use one of those Rinnai BBQs. Bought new in 1995. By the looks of the front and timbers, yours has been treated far better that mine (which has been fully exposed for most of its life)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I was amazed at the condition of it.
The timber (unless it's been replaced) looks only a couple of years old. 
It may well have been sitting undercover for the past 15 years, who knows.
Part from one of the burners being a bit rusted it's all ok

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cranked it up last night.
None of the igniters work now and the far right jet seems blocked.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    
Doesn't really matter tho as I mostly use the two middle burners with this big plate. 
The dog approves     
And that view is nice while cooking       :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Good score PG. Some cracking slabs 'o' beef there mate.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Pork actually
from butcher in Nambour
he's got some good cuts of meat and also makes his own smoked sausages which go very well with a cold beer

----------


## Uncle Bob

Gee, nice and green there. Not like down here.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh .....and apparenty it was an unseasonably hot and dry summer here...   :Unsure:  
From what I hear it's still crazy hot and humid in Mackay and heavy rain in between.
So glad to be out of there.
Don't miss it one bit to be honest.
(Part from mates of course) 
As soon as we left that was it, over and done with, moving on, no regrets.
But we've always been like that.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> ... go very well with a cold beer

  Is the list of things that don't very long?  
Proudly advert free since 2017

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is the list of things that don't very long?

  Well...some things go more weller than others.   

> Proudly advert free since 2017

  Yeh but it's still annoying.
Move it to the sig field below the post maybe?   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I made this   
Still needs some diagonal bracing but is surprisingly sturdy      :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

To hold your beer while you turn the sausages?

----------


## phild01

Nah, he's just making things waiting for an accident :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Having a beer free day today as well as yesterday. 
Accident free as well....so far.

----------


## sol381

What is this beer free day you speak of.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Overrated

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You'd want your bracing to be in order...    
> Proudly advert free since 2017

  ...erm...what are we looking at?   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> ...erm...what are we looking at?

  Three storey town house... Looks tall and skinny.   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Three storey town house... Looks tall and skinny.

  Thought it might be stacked shipping containers?

----------


## OBBob

> Thought it might be stacked shipping containers?

  Sorry, pic doesn't upload very well. It's timber framed construction but I assume there must be some steel in there. Just looks like a bug surface to catch wind.

----------


## MorganGT

> Three storey town house... Looks tall and skinny.

  Tall and skinny? Try this apartment block  - 28 storeys I believe, and from the look of it the frontage is only about 6 metres wide!  https://www.google.com.au/maps/place...670618!6m1!1e1

----------


## OBBob

Well that one is steel and concrete. My version just appears to have small bits of bracing board around the huge openings. Ha ha.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Tall and skinny? Try this apartment block  - 28 storeys I believe, and from the look of it the frontage is only about 6 metres wide!  https://www.google.com.au/maps/place...670618!6m1!1e1

  I used to see this one everyday.

----------


## OBBob

> I used to see this one everyday.

  I still do...   :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

Scrounging>
As usual
I had a bit of a win today, A 2400 length of LVL, small stuff 380 * 45 F17 Need to find a use for it now.
Same dumpster a sheet of 12mm structural ply, just a small corner broken off, also about a hundred lengths of twitching wire which will come in handy in the garden
I might go back tomorrow and have a second look
 Foreman says it's OK

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well that one is steel and concrete. My version just appears to have small bits of bracing board around the huge openings. Ha ha.

  
Oh yes I see now

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Scrounging>
> As usual
> I had a bit of a win today, A 2400 length of LVL, small stuff 380 * 45 F17 Need to find a use for it now.
> Same dumpster a sheet of 12mm structural ply, just a small corner broken off, also about a hundred lengths of twitching wire which will come in handy in the garden
> I might go back tomorrow and have a second look
>  Foreman says it's OK

  score!

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## r3nov8or

C.

----------


## OBBob

B.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> B.

  
Probably the thing that made least sense in the Disney universe.
Putting aside stuff like Donald wears no lants but is naked without his jacket.....and everyone is everyone's uncle, nephew etc...  
If Goofy is a dog, why does he wear clothes, talk and walk upright when Pluto is also a dog but acts like a dog?   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Probably the thing that made least sense in the Disney universe.
> Putting aside stuff like Donald wears no lants but is naked without his jacket.....and everyone is everyone's uncle, nephew etc...  
> If Goofy is a dog, why does he wear clothes, talk and walk upright when Pluto is also a dog but acts like a dog?

  Too deep for Friday morning.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

At the hospital waiting to see the surgeon for a 
post-op checkup 
Yawn
waiting is so much fun

----------


## Moondog55

> score!

  Just big enough to be useful ROFL 
Put it in the high side of the sleep-out and use  full width sliding doors, then I get the slope of the roof for free almost

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got given this little fridge, perfect for the shed....   
...it had been sitting idle for some time...."should work"... ...plugged it in, nothing.. 
..had a look around the back....rats...   
Dirty little buggers.   
Easy fix though

----------


## Marc

So what did the surgeon say about your hand?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> So what did the surgeon say about your hand?

  "Rest it more"   :Fisch:

----------


## Marc

Yes ... predictable. Tendons don't like the workout when they are in stitches ( no not when they are LOL) 
Does it hurt? 
.... oh oh the rains are here, run for cover ...  :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Yesssss!!!. Arrived today. Time to do some power carvin'

----------


## sol381

Good lord..Ill come see you in the emergency ward.

----------


## Marc

did you get the mini wheel too?

----------


## ringtail

> Good lord..Ill come see you in the emergency ward.

  apparently they are very controllable. We shall see but the videos I've seen of them suggest it's true. Unlike the death blades.

----------


## ringtail

> did you get the mini wheel too?

  Nah, one at a time. I thought I'd choose one and give it a crack. If all goes well I will more than likely add a few different bits and pieces. It's the roughing out that takes the time and this thing should make light work of that task. I've already got chippys elbow from all the frikken chiselling.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yesssss!!!. Arrived today. Time to do some power carvin'

  I'm no chainsaw expert. Somehow always been someone else's job  :Smilie: .  Will this be easy to sharpen?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well it'll be quicker to sharpen as it's a lot less chain than k  a chainsaw..... 
Shouldn't be any more or less dangerous than any other cutting tool spinning at 12000 RPM....  :Unsure:

----------


## phild01

Is the chain hard fixed to the wheel, or loose?

----------


## Marc

> Is the chain hard fixed to the wheel, or loose?

  It seems the chain is trapped between two pressed steel wheels, however  anything can work itself loose at that speed. I know the Arbortech "industrial" has 3 carbide teeth screwed on with a machine screw. Unless you remember to tightening it regularly they can come off. No need for further description. 
Providing you keep the guard on It should be fine.

----------


## ringtail

> I'm no chainsaw expert. Somehow always been someone else's job .  Will this be easy to sharpen?

  Doesn't look too bad. File job I think. Teeth are a bit close together (no skip links) to stick in the sharpener.

----------


## ringtail

Good to see a bit of humour in that vid

----------


## ringtail

Ok, just had a go for the first time. Easy enough to mount. Quite easy to use but one must hang on to it and always use the extension handle. The dust is epic so a mask is a must. Depending on the type of cut, the chips coming off frikken hurt. Straight cuts just make dust though. The only complaint is the dust covers the brush vents of the grinder almost instantly so that has to be cleaned off very frequently. That may be due to the shape and depth of the bowl though. Overall I'd say it's a must have for any wood nerds. Needless to say, guard removal is not an option.

----------


## Marc

A ticket to hospital, guaranteed!
Why buy one when you can make one, right?

----------


## ringtail

Stupid pommy farktard hope it explodes in his face. Pitty he is old as he has probably already spread his genes around.

----------


## Micky013

Been knocking up a couple tables recently. Heres one i just finished and one i started today!!

----------


## OBBob

> Been knocking up a couple tables recently. Heres one i just finished and one i started today!!

  Nice farm tables. Old Oregon?

----------


## Micky013

> Nice farm tables. Old Oregon?

  Thanks. Yes apparently this lot is from a 1880's building

----------


## ChocDog

Looks good Mickey  _Tapacrap removed_

----------


## Micky013

> Looks good Mickey  _Tapacrap removed_

  Thanks  
TCR

----------


## Marc

Very nice Micky ... did you dowel the top boards together?

----------


## OBBob

> Thanks  
> TCR

  Any finished pics? Is the horizontal bit under the table top a temporary brace?

----------


## Micky013

> Very nice Micky ... did you dowel the top boards together?

  Thanks. Yes 10mm dowels every 600 and tite bond ultimate 3. I reckon it should stay put for a while  
TCR

----------


## ringtail

Metrix, clear your inbox

----------


## Micky013

> Any finished pics? Is the horizontal bit under the table top a temporary brace?

  Yeah it was there to keep legs parallel as i had to deliver it in 2 pieces and assemble it the house. I have pics of mine but not that particular one.     
TCR

----------


## Marc

Self cantering dowel jig?
How did you fix the head piece to the top and the bracing beam against the legs? Threaded rod or bugle screws? They make some nice 16g long screws now.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Saw this the other day.
Pretty cool huh   
On closer inspection, the rear set of wheels don't drive.....there's no diff there.....just an axle.
Hmmm    :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> Saw this the other day.
> Pretty cool huh   
> On closer inspection, the rear set of wheels don't drive.....there's no diff there.....just an axle.
> Hmmm

  It's just to increase the tray load capacity I thought. Sometimes they even lift those wheels off the ground when not necessary.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meh
if I had a 6 wheel vehicle I'd want it to be 6 wheel drive

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Like that Mercedes they showed on Top Gear.
0-100 in 6 seconds and it weighs over 5 tonnes

----------


## sol381

Im sure you could make one.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DrUVMd...&persist_app=1    :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Meh
> if I had a 6 wheel vehicle I'd want it to be 6 wheel drive

  Fair enough...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

4 front wheels?
No no no they tried that a long time ago, didn't work.
Remember this?

----------


## OBBob

> 4 front wheels?
> No no no they tried that a long time ago, didn't work.
> Remember this?

  Actually the theory and dynamics were very good... But it never took off... probably 'cause it was ugly.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Actually the theory and dynamics were very good... But it never took off... probably 'cause it was ugly.

  Yeh there were too many "ifs and buts" like they couldn't get the right rubber for the font tyres and the brakes kept overheating and the front tyres needed changing more often than the rear ones and so on.
I had an RC model of it as a kid.
It wouldn't steer for s##t haha - useless.   
My claim to fame is that my old man did his military service with F1 driver Ronnie Peterson    
Peterson sadly died in a multi car accident during a race in the late 70s.
Dad remembers him as being a very cool calm and chilled dude.     :Smilie:

----------


## woodbe

Here is the REAL 6WD    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtSA4CuHBI4 
Andrew has moved to Perth. He's an outback fanatic, and building up a Landcruiser 78 series Troopcarrier for Aussie outback trips.

----------


## Micky013

> Self cantering dowel jig?
> How did you fix the head piece to the top and the bracing beam against the legs? Threaded rod or bugle screws? They make some nice 16g long screws now.

  Yea home made dowel jig.  
Everything is glued and bugled then capped with plugs. Exception is the upright in legs - thats mortice and tennon   
TCR

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gutted the old frontloader and made a drop saw stand.
Am thinking of taking the front off and making shelves in there for offcuts    
And the best part.....it has adjustable feet   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Me thinks there might be rain in them there clouds over yonder

----------


## ringtail

Me thinks you be right. Markets this weekend ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Markets this weekend ?

  
Yep will be at Fisherman's Rd on Sunday   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Best of luck. I'm betting the lookers from last weekend pony up this weekend

----------


## Bros

> Went exploring in an abandoned place in the city yesterday on our way to dinner

  Not you is it? The guerilla photographers capturing the spaces humans leave behind - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## ringtail

How did the markets go PG ?  A good time to not be in Mackay eh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> How did the markets go PG ?  A good time to not be in Mackay eh

   No sales but lots of interest
gotta keep on keeping on 
It was the same in Mackay
took a while before anything sold
I thought it would be a bit easier here though 
And yes gonna get a bit wet and windy up there maybe
We'll see

----------


## METRIX

> Not you is it? The guerilla photographers capturing the spaces humans leave behind - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

  1 
The Terminus Hotel is an interesting place, sold last year for $5m to a developer who is actually going to do it up, instead of knock it down ?

----------


## METRIX

This is why I hate corded tools, lucky it got the Neutral line.

----------


## phild01

Yes, I find the planer the most vulnerable and much prefer using the battery one.
Hmm, test and tag time :Rolleyes:

----------


## METRIX

Yeah, went straight to the battery planer, did the job perfectly.
I knew it was going to happen as I had a lot of 5.7m pieces on the horses for a screening job, was cleaning up one side and the cord was always in the way.

----------


## ringtail

Bugger. I find planers particularly susceptible to cord damage

----------


## phild01

Do you know where to get those nice cables on the Makita planers, I need one for my mangled mess.

----------


## r3nov8or

Chuck 'em through the thicknesser next time Metrix  :2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

> Do you know where to get those nice cables on the Makita planers, I need one for my mangled mess.

  
Part Number is 666415-7 $31 which is a bit rich. 
I will probably shorten it, or replace it with some new medical equipment cables I have, these are bright orange and 3m long they are the same style cable 3 pin twin core, have been using them on the grinder for years. 
The shorter cables on the planer always seem to get the plug caught on the horses when working with it, and end up getting chopped up.

----------


## phild01

I do like the Makita flex, rolls nicely, not stiff.

----------


## METRIX

Nothing worse than a stiff Makita

----------


## r3nov8or

> I do like the Makita flex, rolls nicely, not stiff.

  And thick!

----------


## Marc

> This is why I hate corded tools, lucky it got the Neutral line.

  I cover the first section of the cord with cable protection and have since minimised the problem, Get that spiral hard plastic used by automotive electricians.  
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEwMFgxMTAw/z/C10AAOSwsW9Ywl0v/$_58.JPG

----------


## commodorenut

It's also good for wrapping the short length of garden hose from the tap to the reel if your tap has rocks or bricks near it that the hose rubs or snags on.
I normally see it wrapped around hydraulic hoses to prevent them chafing. 
I like the idea as a cable guard.  Won't stop the damage completely, but gives you enough insurance time (if you realise it's happening) to sacrifice the spiral hose guard & not the cord.
That being said, you can get it in metal spring form, as well as a flat metal copy of the plastic type.  That would "liven" things up well  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Think every tradie has done that.. my planer cord is about a foot long now.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Think every tradie has done that.. my planer cord is about a foot long now.

  These days cords on hedge trimmers aren't long enough to reach the blades. Cut your extension cord instead  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

indeed.. even worse. probably best to stick to petrol power.

----------


## jimfish

> Think every tradie has done that.. my planer cord is about a foot long now.

  Mine too but amazingly the tag is still on it.

----------


## METRIX

That is the third time I have done it over the years, the first time it was my Dad's planer, I had to hide it from him as he would have spewed, thinking about it now he probably wouldn't have as i'm sure he also did it.

----------


## METRIX

> Think every tradie has done that.. my planer cord is about a foot long now.

  
It should run quicker now, the electrons don't has as far to travel  :Biggrin:

----------


## DavoSyd

Did it trip the fuse box?

----------


## ringtail

> I normally see it wrapped around hydraulic hoses to prevent them chafing.

  That's a secondary and worthwhile benefit but it's there primarily for protection from the sun. Sun smashes hydraulic lines on machinery - ask me how I know  :Tongue: . Old mate down the road makes his own by getting the cheapo irrigation line in 1/2 in and 3/4 then feeding it through a jig he made which incorporates a Stanley knife and a pipe. Works awesome and the plastic pigtails just come out identical to the expensive bought jobs.

----------


## sol381

> It should run quicker now, the electrons don't has as far to travel

  Never thought of that.. in fact every time i cut the cord it spins twice as fast. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## METRIX

> Never thought of that.. in fact every time i cut the cord it spins twice as fast.

  H 
Have you seen BMW is putting new electric turbo's in their cars, instead of waiting for the exhaust gases to build up and spin the turbine, the electric motor can get it from 0 - 30,000 rpm in 0.3 of a second. 
Not sure if it's a Valeo unit, but they demonstrated models which can go from 0 - 70,000 rpm in less than one second, it is normally spinning at a lazy 10,000 rpm during everyday driving. 
That must be one of your old planers with a really short cord.

----------


## ringtail

Rain smashing down here

----------


## sol381

Bloody BMW stealing my ideas again.   Yeah getting a few mm. here.. Flash flooding in some areas for sure i would think. not 2 weeks ago the govt was a bit worried about the lowish dam levels. now they`re releasing water. hmmm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes lots of rain here too      :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Are you sure.. The bureau says only 95 % chance of rain. Theyre not quite sure.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are you sure.. The bureau says only 95 % chance of rain. Theyre not quite sure.

   WillyWeather says 100% chance of 0 >100mm

----------


## sol381

BOM are obviously more conservative.

----------


## Bros

! 
Bundle of scaffolding pipes   
No clamps needed here. Crab ties will do.

----------


## phild01

Yeah, but they can get done in a day what we get done in a month! 
BTW  where are you :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

Doing a bit of reno work based around the outdoor pool area and after a few years pf thinking about it, I decided to take out the window and replace it with a bi-fold door.
The door was finished last week and I had everything lined up for a Wednesday afternoon delivery and myself and mate did a early Thursday (today) morning removal of old window and then the window guys to come back, hang the doors and install glass so the the house could all be locked up tonight.
Luckily it's all under cover if you enter thru the garage and come thru the house. Removal and install of the new door frame went well and the window company said the guys would only come out if we keep the glass dry and it was out of the weather to carry it safely.
Two of them turned up and one really had a big whinge about the rain although I got there ute backed up the garage and out of the rain.
The true story came up when they complained about the factory closing up and all the workers sent home and they were the only ones working. Govt. has asked all businesses to close by midday.
Had to shoot off to a funeral half way thru the job. Did all the right things and made all the appropriate phone calls and it was still on. Got there all right and hit two road closures coming back.
400mm of rain so far and the worst predicted to come tonight....hope the new door holds up !!!!

----------


## pharmaboy2

400mm?  Jeeeesus that's a lot of rain, no wonder you have a swimming pool out the back now.....

----------


## Bros

> Yeah, but they can get done in a day what we get done in a month! 
> BTW  where are you

  Hong Kong

----------


## lazydays

> 400mm?  Jeeeesus that's a lot of rain, no wonder you have a swimming pool out the back now.....

  The ABC is now quoting Springbrook with over 800mm of total rain. I'm between Tallebudgera Crk and Currumbin Crk with Springbrook at the head, but just nuisance stuff around here. The rain has stopped but the problem is still the massive amount of water still running down off the mountains. The wind is building up and a few trees are coming down with the ground so sodden.

----------


## METRIX

Got my new wallet today, it's made from de-commissioned fire hose, Handmade in the USA, very happy with it.

----------


## OBBob

> Got my new wallet today, it's made from de-commissioned fire hose, Handmade in the USA, very happy with it.

  Love a bit of repurposing and everything is better with a story behind it. It should also be robust!

----------


## METRIX

It's soft but tough HA HA HA HA HA HA 
They also make them from the leather they use for the army boots (rejected off-cuts of course) 
My one is a lucky one as it has the writing on it, only a limited number have the writing on them  :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

I went to the camouflage shop to buy one but couldn't find any.

----------


## METRIX

> I went to the camouflage shop to buy one but couldn't find any.

  C
Can only get them directly from the manufacturer in USA, Jake is an ex firefighter, gave it up as the money was no good, and started making these from bits of hose they were throwing away and so it's his new career now.
Jake makes them himself from his workshop in his garage  https://recycledfirefighter.com/

----------


## Micky013

Heres a pic of the finished table. I posted a progress shot a few pages back. Will be giving the wipe on poly a go for this one.

----------


## OBBob

Nice!

----------


## METRIX

Looks stronger than that deck that collapsed

----------


## Micky013

> Looks stronger than that deck that collapsed

  Actually had a little chuckle then .....

----------


## sol381

Me too.. didnt want to laugh too loud.

----------


## David.Elliott

NICE...very nice...where to source that size timber without selling a kidney is a challenge here in the west...

----------


## David.Elliott

Neighbour ordered a scarf rack...knoocked it up out of some stuff in the shed. She's going to stain and varnish...

----------


## OBBob

Nice!

----------


## Bros

> Yeah, but they can get done in a day what we get done in a month!

  Not sure about that as they have had the footpath dug up outside our hotel for 5 days repairing a 100 mm pipe. They have OH&S as they had a few permits one was a permit to dig another was for a open tench.

----------


## phild01

> Not sure about that as they have had the footpath dug up outside our hotel for 5 days repairing a 100 mm pipe. They have OH&S as they had a few permits one was a permit to dig another was for a open tench.

  
I think HK has been tainted by the English. 
Maybe it's the Japanese I am thinking of https://www.wired.com/2016/11/fukuoka-japan-sinkhole/  Where I am it's taking the Council 6 months or more sorting out utilities for a new pedestrian bridge.

----------


## Bros

They seem to care about their work here. The Star ferries that go back and forward across the harbour are very old but spotless not a speck of rust to be seen. The deck is above the engine room and the doors are open with a chain across and looking in you could eat off the floor as it is so clean. The MTR and stations are spotless as are the buses. The hotel I'm in is near new and the workmanship is very good unlike when I was in Malaysia 20 yrs ago as the work standard there was appalling.

----------


## phild01

Do they still have the man in the public toilet who hands you a towel.  They did when I was there long time ago.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

HK ObBob the builder?     :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> HK ObBob the builder?

  Nice strong jaw... but very small hands.  :eek:

----------


## Bros

> Do they still have the man in the public toilet who hands you a towel.  They did when I was there long time ago.

   No never went to a public toilet mainly at McDonald's.

----------


## Marc

What are you doing in HK Bross? Business or pleasure?

----------


## Bros

> What are you doing in HK Bross? Business or pleasure?

  Leisure.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Devising a list for the weekend. So far it's:
Replace ceiling fan motor;
Start building replacement Reed beds for our water treatment system;
Start installing new sliding door on old shed to enclose two end bays;
Plan framing for new storage area in New shed (concrete installed last week);
Create opening in New shed for access to storage area;
Entertain numerous family members who are visiting!

----------


## OBBob

> Devising a list for the weekend. So far it's:
> Replace ceiling fan motor;
> Start building replacement Reed beds for our water treatment system;
> Start installing new sliding door on old shed to enclose two end bays;
> Plan framing for new storage area in New shed (concrete installed last week);
> Create opening in New shed for access to storage area;
> Entertain numerous family members who are visiting!

  I love lists... particularly ticking things off. Google Keep is a great simple list tool.

----------


## Bros

> Entertain numerous family members who are visiting!

   Well that should stuff up all the above.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I love lists.

  Why am I not surprised

----------


## David.Elliott

I believe I have uncovered another conspiracy, and who doesn't like a good conspiracy?   the manufacturers of masking tape have purposely made the original cream/ivory stuff so badly you are forced to buy the expensive green/blue stuff...

----------


## OBBob

> I believe I have uncovered another conspiracy, and who doesn't like a good conspiracy?   the manufacturers of masking tape have purposely made the original cream/ivory stuff so badly you are forced to buy the expensive green/blue stuff...

  Yes... and what's so special that it results in such a price anyway?! Ultimately someone has just come up with a good use for substandard glue!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Jon

> Yes... and what's so special that it results in such a price anyway?! Ultimately someone has just come up with a good use for substandard glue!

  Not sure if it is an urban myth or not but the story i heard is that is how post it notes came about, glue that did not glue properly.

----------


## OBBob

> Not sure if it is an urban myth or not but the story i heard is that is how post it notes came about, glue that did not glue properly.

  I think the guy that came up with them died last year.  
"No one set out to@invent sticky notes. Instead, in 1968, Dr.@Spencer Silver, a chemist at 3M Company,@invented@a unique, low-tack adhesive that would stick to things but also could be repositioned multiple times. He was trying to@invent@a super-strong adhesive, but he came up with a super-weak one instead."

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I've replaced the ceiling fan motor... 
Now tooooo red wined to do anything useful.

----------


## OBBob

> I've replaced the ceiling fan motor... 
> Now tooooo red wined to do anything useful.

  Certainly not on a ladder with electricity and a spinning rotor.   :Biggrin:

----------


## David.Elliott

> I went to the camouflage shop to buy one but couldn't find any.

  
Doing better than me, I could not even find the camouflage shop!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I could not even find the camouflage shop!

  I see what you did there

----------


## METRIX

Finished the grouting for the tiles today.

----------


## phild01

I hate grouting, you went charcoal did you?

----------


## METRIX

Agree, I particularly hate the dark grouts, they are so messy. 
I went Ardex Midnight,

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Cool:

----------


## ringtail

> 

  Are my eyes playing tricks on me or have your tiles turned more square than rectangular ?

----------


## OBBob

> 

  Who put those houses in the scene! Ha ha, looks tranquil...

----------


## OBBob

Made a bath caddy ... well a tablet and wine glass holder.   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or have your tiles turned more square than rectangular ?

  No trick, 600 x 600

----------


## phild01

> Are my eyes playing tricks on me or have your tiles turned more square than rectangular ?

  I think I know what you mean, in the original post I had to look twice to see what Metrix had there, initially I thought the question was about the tile direction but then take 2 noticed it was the pattern he meant.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Made a bath caddy ... well a tablet and wine glass holder.

  That's just asking for trouble

----------


## OBBob

> That's just asking for trouble

  Hence why there's no water in the bath or wine in the glass! Actually, the lump of wood is quite heavy and channel that holds the tablet is fairly deep with internal edges angled. Time will tell.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hence why there's no water in the bath or wine in the glass! Actually, the lump of wood is quite heavy and channel that holds the tablet is fairly deep with internal edges angled. Time will tell.

  
So once you've got in to the bath, sat doown...then what?
Typing won't be practical, as you won't wanna risk splashing it.
Sure you could watch something on YouTube or iView or similar... 
And then...when you're done watching/reading and the wine glass is empty, what do you do with it?
You'd have to put it away from the bath before you get out.....maybe build a stand for it to sit on the floor..   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> So once you've got in to the bath, sat doown...then what?
> Typing won't be practical, as you won't wanna risk splashing it.
> Sure you could watch something on YouTube or iView or similar... 
> And then...when you're done watching/reading and the wine glass is empty, what do you do with it?
> You'd have to put it away from the bath before you get out.....maybe build a stand for it to sit on the floor..

  Gee you are negative this morning. I don't like baths but my wife does. She'll happily sit in there through a couple of episodes on Iview sipping a glass of red. It's purely designed around her, possibly not suitable for anyone else... anywhere... ever. Lol.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

If you have a towel handy to dry your hands, it shouldn't be a problem typing or touching the screen.  Of course if you want to be technical, you can have a roller bearing block attached to the ceiling for a rope to lift the caddy up out of harms way when you want to get up ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Gee you are negative this morning. I don't like baths but my wife does. She'll happily sit in there through a couple of episodes on Iview sipping a glass of red. It's purely designed around her, possibly not suitable for anyone else... anywhere... ever. Lol.

  Oh right....I thought it was for you

----------


## OBBob

> Oh right....I thought it was for you

  Ha ha... I'd need a waterproof keyboard for trawling the forums.   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Or just buy a Sony Xperia tables these have been waterproof for years, and they say Apple is the innovator, more like the copier. 
Hints the iPhone8 will have a wrap around screen same as Galaxy 8, it will also have no physical button, Like the Galaxy 8, Wonder if Samsung will sue Apple for design copyright, I guess not as Samsung is the real innovator.
Apple are always playing catch up because the are no good at innovating they find it easier to sue the competitors for stupid things like the colour of that plastic is the same as ours. 
If it wasn't for other brands pushing the boundaries, iPhone would still be stuck in the stoneage.
.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Or just buy a Sony Xperia tables these have been waterproof for years, and they say Apple is the innovator, more like the copier.
> .

  Apple are good at being Apple and making Apple products that work well with other Apple products.
They know that a large percentage of people will buy ANYTHING with the apple logo on it.
They don't need to be revolutionary or innovative, just release a couple of new emoticons with each update and make every phone model a tiny bit wider and thinner. 
They could release an Apple...... pen and people would queue in the freezing cold for days to be the first to own a pen that made a noise when you recieve a text message.
And it doesn't even have to work properly.
Within 24 hours everyone will have gone on social media and listed everything that needs fixing for version 2. 
It's quite amusing

----------


## OBBob

Until someone develops the next game changer and they get left behind like Nokia and Kodak...

----------


## METRIX

> Apple are good at being Apple and making Apple products that work well with other Apple products.
> They know that a large percentage of people will buy ANYTHING with the apple logo on it.
> They don't need to be revolutionary or innovative, just release a couple of new emoticons with each update and make every phone model a tiny bit wider and thinner. 
> They could release an Apple...... pen and people would queue in the freezing cold for days to be the first to own a pen that made a noise when you recieve a text message.
> And it doesn't even have to work properly.
> Within 24 hours everyone will have gone on social media and listed everything that needs fixing for version 2. 
> It's quite amusing

  Apple today announced financial results for its fiscal 2017 first quarter ended December 31, 2016. The Company posted all-time record quarterly revenue of $78.4 billion 
They have over $200 Billion in CASH hiding in overseas accounts, about time they start paying taxes

----------


## DavoSyd

> Finished the grouting for the tiles today.

  why did you do one tile opposite to all the rest? 
EDIT: in retrospect, that is a terrible attempt at humour... 
but in seriousness - that looks quite amazing!

----------


## METRIX

> why did you do one tile opposite to all the rest? 
> EDIT: in retrospect, that is a terrible attempt at humour... 
> but in seriousness - that looks quite amazing!

  
I didn't believe you for second Sunny Jim, I double checked every tile going down  :Biggrin:  
It looks a lot better today, once all the grouting haze is gone.

----------


## METRIX

Picked up a new Makita trimmer kit today, very impressed with the quality of the tool and the accessories, everything is either machined or cast Aluminium, cannot fault the build quality.
Very good value for what you get.

----------


## phild01

Well, it is blue-ish :Biggrin:  
How are these things better than a normal router?

----------


## OBBob

Tempting

----------


## jimfish

> Well, it is blue-ish 
> How are these things better than a normal router?

  Smaller PHIL,ideal for cutting hinge and striker mortises as well as trimming edge banding and timber trims etc.

----------


## ringtail

I do have to ask why Metrix. Surely you have a real router and a real laminate trimmer already ? How did you slip that past the financial controller  :Tongue:

----------


## METRIX

> Well, it is blue-ish 
> How are these things better than a normal router?

  
As Jim said, I usually use them for fiddly jobs where the big router would be a pain, I use a lot for redressing decking if I cut it down for a customised screen etc. 3mm round-over bit works perfect.
I like the Makita units currently have a Makita N3701, this is a great machine completely made from Aluminium, has run for 10 years without an issue, Made in Japan when you see them for sale they generally sell 2nd hand for more then the new entire kit of the model above, although did see one go at grays for $49 which is a bargain for that tool. 
The Makita motors are balanced really well, I have used the Bosch one and found 3 problems with it that make usability not so good. 
1: You can tighten the bit and height adjuster as much as you like, after using it for about 2 minutes either the bit or the height adjuster moves slightly (suspect its the height adjuster) this changes how far the bit sticks out causing it to take off more material then you want, this is very annoying when it happens half way through a long piece, My Makita never slips, even over a whole day, it stays put. 
2: The Bosch motor is not balanced properly, this shows as a slight vibration which makes using it for any more then a minute at a time very annoying, this might be part of the problem as described in 1, or just poor design (I suspect poor design). 
 The Makita motor is balanced perfectly I can use it non stop for as long as the job takes without any vibration in your hand. 
3: The Makita just feels ergonomically better, the Bosch seems to make you hold it in the wrong position which gets uncomfortable very quickly. 
You can see the armature from a 3701 below, not no plastic crap inside it, even the cooling fan is made from aluminium, and beefy bearings, it would be interesting to see the insides of the Bosch.

----------


## METRIX

> I do have to ask why Metrix. Surely you have a real router and a real laminate trimmer already ? How did you slip that past the financial controller

  
Yes I do have an existing trimmer, Makita and a 3/4 router Bosch USA made both old school when tools were made with quality first, price second.
The reason I wanted a second one, I found I was constantly swapping out round-over bits to straight bits, unscrewing the base plate to take the templet guide which becomes a real pain if you need to do it a few times on a job. 
Having the 2nd one allows me to keep one purely for straight bit with the templet, and the other one can be used for roundover etc.

----------


## jimfish

> The reason I wanted a second one, I found I was constantly swapping out round-over bits to straight bits, unscrewing the base plate to take the templet guide which becomes a real pain .

  Agree, mine is used mainly with templates for hinge and striker mortises but also with round over bits with one baseplate screw having stripped the thread duo to constant changing and over zealous  tightening using a driver to speed up the process .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> hinge and striker mortises

  Hmm I thought you just chiseled them out with a screwdriver like that door company...   :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

> Hmm I thought you just chiseled them out with a screwdriver like that door company...

  Nah that's what I use the size 10 flat blade screwdriver for, gotta keep the standards high

----------


## ringtail

Fair enough. Where does one buy these templates ? I just free hand mine and finish with a chisel. Template would be nice.

----------


## OBBob

> Fair enough. Where does one buy these templates ? I just free hand mine and finish with a chisel. Template would be nice.

  Don't you just make one?

----------


## METRIX

> Don't you just make one?

  
For sure, as long as you stick to the one sized whatever, be it a hinge, mortice lock etc these work fine, I also made one for those kitchen bench top joiners, works a treat.

----------


## METRIX

> Agree, mine is used mainly with templates for hinge and striker mortises but also with round over bits with one baseplate screw having stripped the thread duo to constant changing and over zealous  tightening using a driver to speed up the process .

  
MMM, I also started using the driver to take the screws out, but stopped for fear of stripping them, I spotted a router which the template guide locks in via a spring loaded mechanism in 1 second no tools required, quite ingenious.

----------


## jimfish

> Fair enough. Where does one buy these templates ? I just free hand mine and finish with a chisel. Template would be nice.

  I make mine, I'm currently using left over acrylic splash back material 6mm mdf also works well. If I have a job that requires repetitive routing I make a template , an hour making a template can save hours on the job. I have made several door templates 2040 long to suit different size hinges . They are a huge time saver and all doors and jambs are the exact same measurement.

----------


## phild01

> Smaller PHIL,ideal for cutting hinge and striker mortises as well as trimming edge banding and timber trims etc.

  Talking of templates, I made one for the handrails where they rebate to the post.  Went to use my D handle Makita and it wouldn't fit.  Had to go buy a small shank 13mm bit for another little crappy GMC router I was given.  
 Now I get it  :Doh: .

----------


## ringtail

Cool. I guess I'll just make one then. Be better than anything one can buy anyway. Ally flat bar looking good.

----------


## toooldforthis

had a stonemason in to build 7 new steps.
good job. v happy. 
am just going to dry wall the 16m to the left.

----------


## phild01

> v happy.

  I would be too :2thumbsup:

----------


## METRIX

> had a stonemason in to build 7 new steps.
> good job. v happy. 
> am just going to dry wall the 16m to the left.

  nice

----------


## METRIX

> Talking of templates, I made one for the handrails where they rebate to the post.  Went to use my D handle Makita and it wouldn't fit.  Had to go buy a small shank 13mm bit for another little crappy GMC router I was given.  
>  Now I get it .

  Yep they are a very versatile tool, use it all the time, I have seen them used for cutting ppt holes in gyprock.
Worked great took about 5 seconds to give a perfect rectangle.

----------


## OBBob

> Yep they are a very versatile tool, use it all the time, I have seen them used for cutting ppt holes in gyprock.
> Worked great took about 5 seconds to give a perfect rectangle.

  With the apprentice holding the vacuum cleaner nozzle next to the bit!   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Watched this Aussie make a clock from scratch, the attention to detail is mind boggeling, this one is making a bluing tray, check out his other videos.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h1Uf9bkc3E  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8Y146v8HxE

----------


## OBBob

Just the tray is a work of art!

----------


## Micky013

So got it coated - wipe on poly was a success i think. Used 3ltrs which is ok i guess. Not glass smooth but pretty good for an outdoor rustic table. Laid on 2 heavy coats with a foam roller then did the wipe on with a rag (was less glossy that way).   
TCR

----------


## DavoSyd

the garage/cellar smells better already!!! 
yay EcoFan!      
(had the fan for 4 months, shoulda done this when i first got it!)

----------


## DavoSyd

> TCR

  is that a HQ ute?!!?!? 
Noice!

----------


## Micky013

> is that a HQ ute?!!?!? 
> Noice!

  Hj 173 3 speed 
Thanks!

----------


## toooldforthis

Looking like no rain *at all* for Perth this month

----------


## PlatypusGardens

*cough*globalwarmingclimatechangedonaldtrump*cough  *

----------


## David.Elliott

> Picked up a new Makita trimmer kit today, very impressed with the quality of the tool and the accessories, everything is either machined or cast Aluminium, cannot fault the build quality.
> Very good value for what you get.

  I bought one too, am waiting for delivery.
What Metrix says is correct re: changing bits can be a pain...I did buy a couple of Maktec big ones. One is in my router table where the fine adjust is excellent.
I have a laminate trimmer that has the 22degree bit permanently in it set just right. I hate taking that one out, its a pain to get just right..
I also have a really, really  old Bosch my wife bought me second hand 20? years ago,,its making some noise now...although about 6 years ago I got a replacement on/off switch for a few dollars

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Working out how best to make removable side and tail gate for my new trailer
Think I'm gonna need more beer

----------


## Bros

> Working out how best to make removable side and tail gate for my new trailer
> Think I'm gonna need more beer

  Tailgate is easy, side is more of a problem because of the mudguards.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This was a lucky dip at $25 for the lot
seems to be all metric, mostly 6-12mm stuff 
I think it was a pretty good score
Will report back when I've sorted through it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Tailgate is easy, side is more of a problem because of the mudguards.

  What mudguards?

----------


## toooldforthis

saw this on gumnuts    https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/card...ody/1145845816

----------


## Bros

> What mudguards?

  That's not a trailer just the back of a ute.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's not a trailer just the back of a ute.

  Pretty sure it's a trailer   
It hooks on to my towball and trails behind me when I drive.
Typical characteristics of a trailer.  
I'm sorry if it doesn't conform to your conventional views of how a trailer should look.
But you should know by now that I don't do "normal, usual" or "typical"   :Smilie:  
Also, being full ute tray width, this thing (even though being a fair bit shorter) has more tray space than my 2400x1800mm tray with two toolboxes on.
And it will have an 800mm tall cage. 
Perfect for taking my stuff to the markets.   :Wink:

----------


## Bros

> It hooks on to my towball and trails behind me when I drive.
> Typical characteristics of a trailer.  
> I'm sorry if it doesn't conform to your conventional views of how a trailer should look.
> But you should know by now that I don't do "normal, usual" or "typical"

  Yep I agree on all points.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yep I agree on all points.

    :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> saw this on gumnuts    https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/card...ody/1145845816

  Haha that's a great idea, sierra chassis. 
I used to drive the equivalent Bedford Rascal ute when living in London working for the council.
We'd have that thing screaming on 3 wheels going around corners.
I dunno what cc the engine was but the wheels were about the same size as fridge trolley wheels. 
Heaps of fun.   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We call them Noddy Trucks round here. Some versions were 4x4 from the get go rather than this cobbled together hilarity.

----------


## Marc

> Fair enough. Where does one buy these templates ? I just free hand mine and finish with a chisel. Template would be nice.

  I use a cold chisel  :Shrug:

----------


## Marc

I like your trailer PG. Tiny mudguard ... wasn't it easier to make it a bit higher? 
Probably needed a goose neck on the towbar then? 
Anyway, good stuff, easy to load and unload and lose all the load ... nee only kidding I like it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I like your trailer PG. Tiny mudguard ... wasn't it easier to make it a bit higher? 
> Probably needed a goose neck on the towbar then? 
> Anyway, good stuff, easy to load and unload and lose all the load ... nee only kidding I like it.

  it was a lot higher originally.
We took the old tray off, cut the suppports down as much as possible, put this tray on and smaller wheels.
My mate who I bought it off made up the wheel arches.
I'll probably get even smaller wheels for it down the track, these are still a bit too big really.... 
So I'm making the side and tailgates fully removable, rather than swing/drop down.
This way I can make them taller and also remove them all easy when at the markets. 
Picked up some 25x25 angle yesterday and had some reo mesh laying around and a few other bits and pieces.
It's working out pretty good and the sides are nice and light.         
Almost finished both sides today.
Next to work out how to do the tail.   :Smilie:   
Chunky frame huh!

----------


## Marc

I see, you do have fences around. Good. If the tray is a few inches higher you can have the bed completely flat. But it probably does no matter unless you need to shovel off sand or soil. Keeping it for "market only" is an advantage. You always have everything on it  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes
market use only

----------


## Bros

> Yes
> market use only

  Whats the markets like down there I would expect it to be more competitive than in Mackay?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm the only one selling firebuckets and rusty art so that corner is all mine   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Second side on.   
So far so good.
Easy to take off and put back on.
very light too      :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Driving through Dural, some nasty black clouds came over, then started to Hail, again  !!!

----------


## phild01

> Driving through Dural, some nasty black clouds came over, then started to Hail, again  !!!

  Just windy rain here and cold.

----------


## Bros

> I'm the only one selling firebuckets and rusty art so that corner is all mine

  Have you thought about the gas bottle ones? You could add accessories to it like a removable BBQ plate but you would have to have a source of old 9kg gas bottles and the beauty of them is they fit into a milk crate which I see you can buy for $12 ea. They are a hit with caravanners and I suspect campers as the only alternative is the pig which is around $300 and is hard to carry where as the gas bottle ones are compact and easy to carry a dirty old cooker in a milk crate. Unfortunately not all gas bottles are the same size as I found out as the old ones are a little bigger which makes them impossible to fit in a milk crate.  
As I said I have made and you can improve every time you make one. Markets are the place to show them but if everyone was like me I would only carry a max of $100 in my wallet as cards do the rest and if prospective buyers leave the pockets get deeper and the arms get shorter.  
I don't know how you could get them to part with their cash without using cards.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Have you thought about the gas bottle ones? You could add accessories to it like a removable BBQ plate but you would have to have a source of old 9kg gas bottles and the beauty of them is they fit into a milk crate which I see you can buy for $12 ea. They are a hit with caravanners and I suspect campers as the only alternative is the pig which is around $300 and is hard to carry where as the gas bottle ones are compact and easy to carry a dirty old cooker in a milk crate. Unfortunately not all gas bottles are the same size as I found out as the old ones are a little bigger which makes them impossible to fit in a milk crate.  
> As I said I have made and you can improve every time you make one. Markets are the place to show them but if everyone was like me I would only carry a max of $100 in my wallet as cards do the rest and if prospective buyers leave the pockets get deeper and the arms get shorter.  
> I don't know how you could get them to part with their cash without using cards.

  Maybe if there was 3 of me.
I'm flat out getting half the stuff I need and want to do at the moment.  :Unsure:  
Every man and his dog has ideas and suggestions for things I should make and things I should sell.
No offense but I've seen and heard it all. 
I am sticking a couple of things at the moment.
My firebuckets, some ball and stand setups for plants and some coffee tables.  
 On top of that I still need to make a few things for the workshop, finish my trailer and other "around the house" things in general.
I'm flat out 7days/week pretty much.  
All markets I've been to down here have mobile ATMs

----------


## phild01

> ... a milk crate which I see you can buy for $12 ea.

  Hey where, I asked long ago where can I buy a milk crate?

----------


## Bros

> Hey where, I asked long ago where can I buy a milk crate?

  I didn't think anyone bought milk crates.  https://plastics2go.com.au/plastic-s...pfoaAulV8P8HAQ

----------


## Bros

You want to check on those dimensions as mine are 362 OD and 320 ID bit different to what is being offered.

----------


## Bros

> Maybe if there was 3 of me.
> I'm flat out getting half the stuff I need and want to do at the moment.

   Are you giving landscaping away?

----------


## phild01

> I didn't think anyone bought milk crates.  https://plastics2go.com.au/plastic-s...pfoaAulV8P8HAQ

  Shipping kills that one, best stick to freebies...now where to find one :Whistling:

----------


## Bros

> Shipping kills that one, best stick to freebies...now where to find one

  https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/surr...tes/1143750694  https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/chat...tes/1144854943  https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/ryde...tes/1140388673  https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/alex...tes/1145525833

----------


## phild01

Someone nearby has 14 on Gumtree for free.  They might give me a couple, don't want them all.  Should have looked on GT.

----------


## Bros

> Someone nearby has 14 on Gumtree for free.  They might give me a couple, don't want them all.  Should have looked on GT.

  You should get a second quote.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Are you giving landscaping away?

  
Yes that's so 2016

----------


## JB1

Bought 2x 2340x820 door from gumtree for $50 for my new house. Never installed previously. 
Clear glass with Vic Ash frame.  
For my laundry.  
Absolute bargain.  
TR

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Perfect example of how not to make a Youtube video  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M0PAaWa_5a4 
5 minutes of shaky camera work, some bloke droning on and absolutely nothing happens.
(I skipped through it)

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Someone nearby has 14 on Gumtree for free.  They might give me a couple, don't want them all.  Should have looked on GT.

  
Buying milk crates?
Can't say I've ever heard that one before. 
Funny to think though about the amount I've had over the years
How they come and go....
I did a garden tidy for a real estate - between tenants situation - and everything in the yard had to go
Including about 15 milk crates
I think I still have some of them left.  
A mate who used to work for Parmalat reckons your average crate is worth $80
Lots of money floating around out there on the backs of tradie utes and in people's sheds   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Buying milk crates?
> Can't say I've ever heard that one before. 
> Funny to think though about the amount I've had over the years
> How they come and go....
> I did a garden tidy for a real estate - between tenants situation - and everything in the yard had to go
> Including about 15 milk crates
> I think I still have some of them left.  
> A mate who used to work for Parmalat reckons your average crate is worth $80
> Lots of money floating around out there on the backs of tradie utes and in people's sheds

  They'd be expensive new, they are very robust. Secondhand, not so much.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I seem to have lost my red one.....      :Fisch:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They'd be expensive new, they are very robust. Secondhand, not so much.

  Injection molding is fascinating

----------


## commodorenut

Milk crates can be a pain to keep things in - small stuff sticks out, or falls through.   
What is handy, is the 50L Chep boxes.  We used to use them 20 years ago in the factory to ship parts to the car makers.  When we closed up, there were a couple of dozen left.  Rang to get them collected, and got told several times the account was all square.  On the last day the boss just said "stuff em, anything left has to go in the last skip, so take whatever you want" so I got 6 of them.   
Very sturdy to stand on when reaching something up a little high (but not high enough to get the ladder).  Can hold 30kg in them without distorting, and make a good seat when you're working on something low.  The base is like a mesh pattern, so you can put wet things in there (like pool toys) and they still drain.  I've even had a V8 engine & gearbox combo (bolted together) sat across 2 of them when I was touching up the paint before putting it into the car. 
They look similar to the 2nd one back on the left side of this pallet, but even more robust than those ones:

----------


## OBBob

> Milk crates can be a pain to keep things in - small stuff sticks out, or falls through.   
> What is handy, is the 50L Chep boxes.  We used to use them 20 years ago in the factory to ship parts to the car makers.  When we closed up, there were a couple of dozen left.  Rang to get them collected, and got told several times the account was all square.  On the last day the boss just said "stuff em, anything left has to go in the last skip, so take whatever you want" so I got 6 of them.   
> Very sturdy to stand on when reaching something up a little high (but not high enough to get the ladder).  Can hold 30kg in them without distorting, and make a good seat when you're working on something low.  The base is like a mesh pattern, so you can put wet things in there (like pool toys) and they still drain.  I've even had a V8 engine & gearbox combo (bolted together) sat across 2 of them when I was touching up the paint before putting it into the car. 
> They look similar to the 2nd one back on the left side of this pallet, but even more robust than those ones:

  Mine are the solid milk crates, so they are like cubular (is that a word? ) Chep crates.   :Biggrin:

----------


## commodorenut

Yeah I know the ones - the strengthening ribs make it look like 6 panel sides in them (but moulded in 1 pc).
Normally has the "owner's" name on the centre panel under the handle.

----------


## OBBob

> Yeah I know the ones - the strengthening ribs make it look like 6 panel sides in them (but moulded in 1 pc).
> Normally has the "owner's" name on the centre panel under the handle.

  Found my old picture, I was making a cat's scratching post but you can see the shelves and some of the crates in the background. I still haven't replaces the tape labels with proper ones.   :Frown:

----------


## Bros

There not milk crates they are storage cubes, I have still got a couple left over from when the kids were young where they used to put all their toys in especially Lego bits.

----------


## OBBob

> There not milk crates they are storage cubes, I have still got a couple left over from when the kids were young where they used to put all their toys in especially Lego bits.

  Meh, I call them milk crates... when I went to buy them they had the ones with all the holes in them or the solid ones... so I took all the solid ones they had. Work great for me!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Those storage cubes are now impossible to find in decent quality plastic....

----------


## OBBob

> Those storage cubes are now impossible to find in decent quality plastic....

  Yes, they were basically unused when I got the for a couple of dollars each.  :eek:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You are not helping...

----------


## OBBob

> You are not helping...

  Sorry... I only got around 40 of them.   :Biggrin:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Sorry... I only got around 40 of them.

  STILL not helping.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There not milk crates.

   

> Meh, I call them milk crates..

   :Rofl5:  ....well they're not     

> Blah Blah Blah

   

> You are not helping...

   

> Blah Blah Blah

   

> STILL not helping.

   That's unusual  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's unusual

  You have to admire his consistency.

----------


## OBBob

> You have to admire his consistency.

  Thank you, I will take whatever compliments I can get.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There he is.
Knew he wouldn't be far away, ears burning no doubt    :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Made a setup for the plasmacutter torch cable so I don't have to sling it over my shoulder.
Just an old tarp pole scewed to the top of the shelf unit with conduit saddles  :Biggrin:     
Used a bit of the external sleeve and some chain for the sliding hanger     
And a hook from a busted occi strap  :Biggrin:  (Always keep them - they come in handy for so many things)     
Works perfectly.
And an added bonus is that I can just let the torch hang there.
No need to find somewhere to put it down between cuts. 
As an upgrade I would maybe make a swivelling mount but for now this will do as it reaches to where I do most of the cutting.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Plasma ahoy. The simple things PG.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Got involved in another bike related restoration... 
Mate wants to get a coaster brake hub on this. We have a plan and a few spares plus a few more souls to drag in. But holy moly what a thing this is.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's some serious tube frame work there.
Awesome stuff 
Noting the gear ratio...almost 1:1...?

----------


## toooldforthis

this was a bit naughty:

----------


## phild01

Suppose anything goes in your part of the world  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Started to do the Spotted Gum Stairs today, left a 4mm shadow line along the wall

----------


## jimfish

> Started to do the Spotted Gum Stairs today, left a 4mm shadow line along the wall  Attachment 116985  Attachment 116983  Attachment 116984  Attachment 116982

  Pics aren't working for me !

----------


## METRIX

> Pics aren't working for me !

  
Refresh browser Jim I was uploading some smaller versions

----------


## jimfish

👍

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> That's some serious tube frame work there.
> Awesome stuff 
> Noting the gear ratio...almost 1:1...?

  I didn't count them but I think it's a 22 on the back and a 34 on the crank. I'm assured it is easy to get going and you spin out at a slowish speed. Which is good because the brake is terrible!!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> this was a bit naughty:

  should be ok....wasn't hanging out too far behind the trailer by the looks of things   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Plasma ahoy. The simple things PG.

  
Indeed
Makes a huge difference

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I didn't count them but I think it's a 22 on the back and a 34 on the crank. I'm assured it is easy to get going and you spin out at a slowish speed. Which is good because the brake is terrible!!!

  
Stick a 50cc chainsaw motor on it

----------


## Marc

> should be ok....wasn't hanging out too far behind the trailer by the looks of things

  I would have liked to see the steel strapped to the car _and_ the trailer, nice an tight ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Indeed
> Makes a huge difference

  I saw a welder's workshop once that had two MIG machines on brackets, one for steel one for ally some 2m high. You could swing the machine out on top of the welding table according to the job. The hose was also hanging from a spring just like yours.

----------


## toooldforthis

> I would have liked to see the steel strapped to the car _and_ the trailer, nice an tight ...

  corners would have been interesting

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I saw a welder's workshop once that had two MIG machines on brackets, one for steel one for ally some 2m high. You could swing the machine out on top of the welding table according to the job. The hose was also hanging from a spring just like yours.

  A mate has the remote feed on his mig.
it's mounted on a swing arm (made from the stuff Tooold had on his van) so he can weld about 15m away from the machine.
pretty cool. 
Also means he can have two different kinds of wire and gas running off the one machine at the same time..   :Smilie:

----------


## lazydays

Don't you love praise and recognition of a job well done!
Taking advantage of a long week-end in Qld to re-paint and put a new timber floor in grannies room who is starting to show signs of dementia.
Took the first half hour to rip up the old carpet, vacuum and mop the concrete floor and grannie stuck her head in and said.
"oh, the new floor looks so good"

----------


## commodorenut

Just got back from Bunnings.  Went there to get Ratsak.  Neighbour's aviary is attracting the vermin, and they've burrowed through into our yard.  Tried flushing them out by filling up their hole with water, but as I'm on the lower side, it didn't do much.  I was alerted to the problem by the same neighbour's cat - sitting at the retaining wall drainage gap one night, and then all of a sudden darting all over the place.  We rarely see that cat, so it made me take a closer look.  That's when I realised the mice had found their way into the ag pipe as a good little hiding spot. 
Anyway, young bloke in the parking spot beside me has put long lengths of timber architrave into his commodore ute with a hard-lid on the tray.  Hard-lid was ajar, and they poked out the LH rear corner.  They were probably 3.6m lengths, as they hung about 1200mm out of the tray, but instead of lining them up so they ran parallel to the axis of the car, he put them diagonally in.  They hung out some 800-900mm beyond the left side of the ute.   I could already see the danger to cars in adjacent lanes, pedestrians, and even parked cars.  I pointed out to the young fellow he'd be better putting them straight, and tying a red rag onto the end.  I was very impolitely told to f-off & mind my own business.   Followed him out the carpark, and I wasn't about to warn him of the give-way sign on the left was I.....  not only did the timber split, but it also damaged the fibreglass of the hard lid on the corner.   Fix that with ya 'roid rage ya stupid mug....

----------


## METRIX

> Just got back from Bunnings.  Went there to get Ratsak.  Neighbour's aviary is attracting the vermin, and they've burrowed through into our yard.  Tried flushing them out by filling up their hole with water, but as I'm on the lower side, it didn't do much.  I was alerted to the problem by the same neighbour's cat - sitting at the retaining wall drainage gap one night, and then all of a sudden darting all over the place.  We rarely see that cat, so it made me take a closer look.  That's when I realised the mice had found their way into the ag pipe as a good little hiding spot. 
> Anyway, young bloke in the parking spot beside me has put long lengths of timber architrave into his commodore ute with a hard-lid on the tray.  Hard-lid was ajar, and they poked out the LH rear corner.  They were probably 3.6m lengths, as they hung about 1200mm out of the tray, but instead of lining them up so they ran parallel to the axis of the car, he put them diagonally in.  They hung out some 800-900mm beyond the left side of the ute.   I could already see the danger to cars in adjacent lanes, pedestrians, and even parked cars.  I pointed out to the young fellow he'd be better putting them straight, and tying a red rag onto the end.  I was very impolitely told to f-off & mind my own business.   Followed him out the carpark, and I wasn't about to warn him of the give-way sign on the left was I.....  not only did the timber split, but it also damaged the fibreglass of the hard lid on the corner.   Fix that with ya 'roid rage ya stupid mug....

  
Ha Ha Sucked in that will teach him, or maybe not

----------


## commodorenut

I doubt it.  All his brains were in his shrunken you-know-whats......   If you looked up "stereotypical gym junkie" in the dictionary his pic would be there!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha gotta love that poetic justice and instant karma 
gold

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Back in the day me and my work crew all used to shout 'I know boats' or a variation thereof under such situations. Often to significant satisfaction like that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha one of the old codgers we used to hang out with in Mackay would say that from time to time
But more in a way about himself when he did something like solve a problem or have an answer for a question etc

----------


## commodorenut

Here ya' go:

----------


## commodorenut

I've always remembered that ad (maybe because the fool who knows boats reminds me of a relative when I was a child).   
It made me think about the other day when someone said "not happy Jan" and it totally puzzled one of the newer employees who has only been in Oz a few years.  Predictably, she said "who's Jan?" - which unfortunately created an uproar of laughter, until I explained where the saying came about.  Made me think of many other sayings that were born from TV or radio ads too - like the Hilux "bugger" and the Jeep "gunna need a bigger boat" and some of the older classics like "throw another shrimp on the barbie" and "happy little vegemites" - sayings that have permeated everyday life in some form, used to inject a bit of humour, but only understood by those who remember how they came about.    
I've even had that painful "Wynstan, with a Y" radio ad recounted when taking down an email address "It's Lynda, with a Y" in a similar tone.  If she sounded nicer on the phone I could have suggested the old "sleep wonderfully warm with..." but then I'd be dragged into HR.... 
"Five cougars thanks" is another good one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:  at the boat one   
.....lots of things people say reminds me of a movie quote or tv commercial
For the most part I keep it to myself as it's not worth explaining  
This one often pops in to my head when someone thinks something has too much chilli in it  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l4q2LLX5oLw

----------


## Bros

Someone else at it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes.
Everyone makes firepits.

----------


## OBBob

> Yes.
> Everyone makes firepits.

  Not everyone makes kombi firepits...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not everyone makes kombi firepits...

  
Do a google image search for Kombi fire pit and report back

----------


## OBBob

> Do a google image search for Kombi fire pit and report back

  I got distracted by this...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I got distracted by this...

  
Yeh lots of work there
Based on a HotWheels model I think, built from scratch 
Dunno if it ever got finished
Been a while since I looked for it but I don't think any further pics of it existed at the time

----------


## OBBob

> Yeh lots of work there
> Based on a HotWheels model I think, built from scratch 
> Dunno if it ever got finished
> Been a while since I looked for it but I don't think any further pics of it existed at the time

  Hey I just found a great site for you! No idea what's in there but looking at the name it must be good.   http://www.bobthewelder.com.au/home.php

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes seen that
Expensive! 
$10-$15 more for stuff like mig wire compared to same brand from most other places

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I got distracted by this...

----------


## Marc

> Hey I just found a great site for you! No idea what's in there but looking at the name it must be good.   Bobthewelder for all your TIG welding MIG welding,MIG Guns,welding rods,welding helmets,aprons,welding gloves,plasma cutter spares.

  Bought a few things from Bob that I couldn't find in the welding supply shop, but his customer service attitude is appalling.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had a look earlier....$40 for a 5kg roll of bossweld mig wire.....    :Shock:  
(Usually $20-$30 across the board)

----------


## OBBob

Oh... better disassociate myself, please call me Robert.   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

Concrete stair tread mould 
I like this, but asking price seems high? 
Anyone care to say what a fair offer would be?    https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/salt...30w/1146911661

----------


## phild01

IIRC Marc mentioned once that concrete treads are made under pressure.

----------


## cyclic

> Wanna know where I can get a milk-crate or two?

  Always plenty out the back of coles or woolies.
Check for cameras first.

----------


## toooldforthis

> IIRC Marc mentioned once that concrete treads are made under pressure.

  good point
he mentions that here: https://www.renovateforum.com/f211/m...0/#post1010146 
on second thoughts at only 800w probably not wide enough for me

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Concrete stair tread mould 
> I like this, but asking price seems high? 
> Anyone care to say what a fair offer would be?    https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/salt...30w/1146911661

  
Does that include the two buckets?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I got distracted by this...

        
Also found this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIW-UTpHUDg  
Interesting....and a bit weird   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just snagged this for $20   
It's about 1300x800 total area, might remove the divider on the top plane, dunno....maybe not   
As much as I love making my own stuff...sometimes it's just easier to buy it.
And even if I had all the material for free...in this case it would not have been worth the time and effort to spend best the part of a day making it....    
I should have just not quite enough plywood to cover it....  :Rolleyes:   
I also got two lockable castor wheels to go on the short end legs so I can move it around.
Thinking it will be good for keeping certain tools on.....
Drill bits, grinding discs, socket set, cordless, offcuts, screwdrivers a couple of hammers etc.    :Smilie:   
Might need to add a stubbie holder....

----------


## David.Elliott

Spurred on my PGs money making enterprises the Wife figures these could sell...  
Lots of variations to come, glass windows, old hardware appliques, leadlight features...there will also be some with the roof the other way       
Thoughts? 
Asking price suggestions?

----------


## OBBob

Nice.

----------


## Marc

> Spurred on my PGs money making enterprises the Wife figures these could sell...  
> Lots of variations to come, glass windows, old hardware appliques, leadlight features...there will also be some with the roof the other way       
> Thoughts? 
> Asking price suggestions?

  I like it but the price will depend from your location and what the folks there want to spend. Hard to say.

----------


## Marc

> I've always remembered that ad (maybe because the fool who knows boats reminds me of a relative when I was a child).   
> It made me think about the other day when someone said "not happy Jan" and it totally puzzled one of the newer employees who has only been in Oz a few years.  Predictably, she said "who's Jan?" - which unfortunately created an uproar of laughter, until I explained where the saying came about.  Made me think of many other sayings that were born from TV or radio ads too - like the Hilux "bugger" and the Jeep "gunna need a bigger boat" and some of the older classics like "throw another shrimp on the barbie" and "happy little vegemites" - sayings that have permeated everyday life in some form, used to inject a bit of humour, but only understood by those who remember how they came about.    
> I've even had that painful "Wynstan, with a Y" radio ad recounted when taking down an email address "It's Lynda, with a Y" in a similar tone.  If she sounded nicer on the phone I could have suggested the old "sleep wonderfully warm with..." but then I'd be dragged into HR.... 
> "Five cougars thanks" is another good one

  Yes, funny how a culture is made up of many things, some not that 'cultural'.
Reminds me when I first arrived Australia and started hearing this ad-related jokes and was fascinated by them. So much so that I wanted to tell my own and attempted in vane to translate the one I knew ... oh my what a flop. The fact is that no one is interested in another culture unless he/she makes a real effort to fit in.
Things we do.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Spurred on my PGs money making enterprises the Wife figures these could sell...  
> Lots of variations to come, glass windows, old hardware appliques, leadlight features...there will also be some with the roof the other way       
> Thoughts? 
> Asking price suggestions?

       
That'll work
Yes, make a few different setups, maybe some with mini corrucated roof, some painted some a bit different
Don't go too nuts though
You'll work out what sells and what doesn't over time 
As for price, start a bit higher, then drop it by $20 after a couple of weeks if they don't sell
The difference between asking $200 or $190 or $180 for something is huge  
Good luck!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

At the markets
Stalls are few and far between today.....rain forecast and mother's day too doesn't help I suppose 
Will see how it goes

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Howd ya go PG ?

----------


## ringtail

I guess this is the right place to ask. Can a mod bump or unlock my "handmade stuff" thread please. I have stuff to add. Maybe unlock the "ideas for farm road" thread too please. Progress made there too. Cheers

----------


## phild01

> I guess this is the right place to ask. Can a mod bump or unlock my "handmade stuff" thread please. I have stuff to add. Maybe unlock the "ideas for farm road" thread too please. Progress made there too. Cheers

   links!

----------


## ringtail

https://www.renovateforum.com/f249/h...-stuff-117759/

----------


## ringtail

https://www.renovateforum.com/f85/id...m-road-112336/

----------


## phild01

> I guess this is the right place to ask. Can a mod bump or unlock my "handmade stuff" thread please. I have stuff to add. Maybe unlock the "ideas for farm road" thread too please. Progress made there too. Cheers

   done.

----------


## OBBob

Long ago I made a farm table from old Oregon planks. The top is still great but the base was only ever some rails screwed to the outside of 70mm pine legs. Anyway, finally got to making a better base. Still pine (as it will be painted) but now with rails housed into 90mm legs. Sturdier and much nicer looking - really happy with the clean look of the rails going into the legs.

----------


## Marc

Nice job!

----------


## jimfish

Like it, I've had some metal table and chair legs built by my dad and delivered when he visited last week. Need to find some timber to make the top and seats out of. Will post pics once I find timber and get started.

----------


## Marc

Bob ... did you router the mortise or done it by hand?

----------


## OBBob

> Bob ... did you router the mortise or done it by hand?

  Ha ha, router I'm afraid and chiseled the end square (where the router left it round). Actually wouldn't be too bad by hand in that timber but would take a lot longer.

----------


## Marc

Sure, need good sharp chisels. Feels good to be able to do something without power.  
Reminds me of the Plumber that came to replace a sewer pipe crushed by a tree root. Came with excavator and apprentice. Dug up  the offending root, and told the apprentice to cut it with a cordless reciprocating saw. Sydney blue gum, 4" root.
Apprentice is on it for a while until the battery goes flat. Change battery, blade brakes. Changes blades, the thing gets stuck and shakes the apprentice back and forth.  I felt sorry for the guy. Asked if he had an axe. He looked at me as if I had asked for a Japanese/German dictionary. 
Ok, you got it, went in the shed and took one of mine. Took me good part of 10 seconds to cut it.  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Sure, need good sharp chisels. Feels good to be able to do something without power.  
> Reminds me of the Plumber that came to replace a sewer pipe crushed by a tree root. Came with excavator and apprentice. Dug up  the offending root, and told the apprentice to cut it with a cordless reciprocating saw. Sydney blue gum, 4" root.
> Apprentice is on it for a while until the battery goes flat. Change battery, blade brakes. Changes blades, the thing gets stuck and shakes the apprentice back and forth.  I felt sorry for the guy. Asked if he had an axe. He looked at me as if I had asked for a Japanese/German dictionary. 
> Ok, you got it, went in the shed and took one of mine. Took me good part of 10 seconds to cut it.

  Ha ha, typical. There are two types of woodwork for me. The first is the usual renovation, fixing stuff, construction kind of work that tends to be under time pressure and to meet the needs of day to day life. For this I recognise the significant advantage of power tools in many instances.  
The second is when I sit down to spend time creating something for someone else that is relaxing and feels better to be done by hand and with practiced craftsmanship and attention to detail (even if that results in a little more character   :Biggrin: ).  
Anyway, life allows little opportunity for the second variety and it often ends up a mixture of hand and power to reach a timely conclusion.

----------


## METRIX

building a screen today for a client, to cover - Well it's fairly obvious why they want the screen  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Really like the look of random sizing.

----------


## Marc

Nice screen. Will it work at night time with lights on? Say, they are nudist for example  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Finished it.

----------


## phild01

:2thumbsup: 
What finish do they want.

----------


## METRIX

> What finish do they want.

  The one that's already on it now  :Smilie: 
3 coats of Cabot's Natural decking oil, 
2 coats prior to install, 1 after

----------


## sol381

how did you decide the randomness of the screen widths. I guess it was sort of governed by the height.

----------


## METRIX

There is only two widths, 90mm and 44mm (90mm ripped in two), already knew how high they wanted it so built the frame to suit as close to that for how high it would be with the timbers, then started putting them on.
I had a set amount of thick and thin boards, so the pattern didn't matter as there is the same amount of gaps irrespective of the randomness.

----------


## SlowMick

looks great metrix. am impressed you can do random screens with your self confessed OCD for many thngs.  my brain keeps looking for patterns.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## sol381

you saying you cant see a pattern there.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marc

Nice ... how would a deck look with a (no) pattern like that?

----------


## METRIX

Definitely OCD in this one, the randomness, not a problem, but the screws must all be in perfect alignment  :Smilie: .

----------


## METRIX

> Nice ... how would a deck look with a (no) pattern like that?

  I have seen them done, but needs to be 70mm minimum and it looked good.

----------


## sol381

> Definitely OCD in this one, the randomness, not a problem, but the screws must all be in perfect alignment .

  Im the same. if i see something like that, all i can focus on is  he misaligned fixings.. takes away from the entire job. Or some screws too proud and other too deep.

----------


## Marc

> I have seen them done, but needs to be 70mm minimum and it looked good.

  I was thinking in alternating a few 90mm among the 140 I am laying because I can't get to the end will full boards. Better than ripping the last one (?)

----------


## METRIX

> I was thinking in alternating a few 90mm among the 140 I am laying because I can't get to the end will full boards. Better than ripping the last one (?)

  Should be no need to rip the last board, this is done due to poor planning or execution of laying the boards.
If you measure and set the gap accordingly to suit there should be no need to rip anything down, nothing annoys me more than seeing the last board of a deck ripped down. 
Random looks ok.

----------


## phild01

As I say, I like random but if all decks were random, someone would get their's as even and we'd go... that looks good!

----------


## Marc

Sure, but can't adjust the gap because I am using camo. THat is... could go bigger but it's already big enough. 
Can make a few boards smaller by very little at the time and no one will notice, or go real smaller in a few places ... see how I go

----------


## toooldforthis

> Spurred on my PGs money making enterprises the Wife figures these could sell...  
> Lots of variations to come, glass windows, old hardware appliques, leadlight features...there will also be some with the roof the other way       
> Thoughts? 
> Asking price suggestions?

  Thought about ordering some of these for my new surveillance cameras, then realised all I would get would be photos of the birdlife wanting to nest. So mounting them in trees. Tricky. Have to be high enough so if seen the burgers can't get to em. But still get a good photo in a good location, and branches in the breeze not triggering too many false alarms.
Meanwhile scouring the demolition yards for steel security gates/doors - scarce these days, a sign of the times?

----------


## OBBob

You could use a drone... oh wait, they have trouble with birdlife too.    https://youtu.be/Hr-xBtVU4lg

----------


## METRIX

The guys that use drones for some of the jobs we do said this is quite common.

----------


## toooldforthis

Tippi Hedren is a bit old to be patrolling my perimeter
but I like crows, maybe I could train a flock of killa crows?

----------


## OBBob

Sydney Tools Melbourne opening soon!  
Obviously the Melbourne one will be even better than the Sydney ones.   :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

tippi hedren was pretty hot when she was young.. Just like a lot of the female actors back in the 50s , 60s, 70s.. even as a young fella i always though jane from f_troop was stunning. so was barbara eden from i dream of jeannie.

----------


## David.Elliott

Elizabeth Montgomery......

----------


## OBBob

Yeah but SYDNEY TOOLS MELBOURNE.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Yeah but SYDNEY TOOLS MELBOURNE.

  they should name the Sydney one Melbourne Tools Sydney to avoid confusion

----------


## OBBob

> Picked up a new Makita trimmer kit today, very impressed with the quality of the tool and the accessories, everything is either machined or cast Aluminium, cannot fault the build quality.
> Very good value for what you get.

  How's this going? Noticed battery version $249 with fixed base.

----------


## METRIX

> Sydney Tools Melbourne opening soon!  
> Obviously the Melbourne one will be even better than the Sydney ones.

  Better in what way, the stores will always be colder, the stock will have to come from Sydney so they won't have what you want and they will sell Mexican products ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Better in what way, the stores will always be colder, the stock will have to come from Sydney so they won't have what you want and they will sell Mexican products ?

  Meh, jealous.   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Better in what way, the stores will always be colder, the stock will have to come from Sydney so they won't have what you want and they will sell Mexican products ?

  Anyway, you didn't answer my question about the router... did you blow it up... or just having trouble coming to terms with the Makita brilliance?   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Meh, jealous.

  Jealous, PFFF we have 12 stores here to choose from already  :Biggrin:   
Yes the trimmer is nice, still like my Makita 3701, but the new one is about 95%, I prefer the older height adjustment, had a better positive locking.
The cordless, I wouldn't bother with it, I don;t have any Makita batteries to suit, and prefer the extra grunt a 240 version will give under load.

----------


## ringtail

> Elizabeth Montgomery......

  Yowza !!!

----------


## OBBob

> Jealous, PFFF we have 12 stores here to choose from already   
> Yes the trimmer is nice, still like my Makita 3701, but the new one is about 95%, I prefer the older height adjustment, had a better positive locking.
> The cordless, I wouldn't bother with it, I don;t have any Makita batteries to suit, and prefer the extra grunt a 240 version will give under load.

  Yeah, I've got a full sized router so this would really be just for profiling edges... so it'd probably cope. That said, perhaps a cheapie would work for that.

----------


## METRIX

> Yeah, I've got a full sized router so this would really be just for profiling edges... so it'd probably cope. That said, perhaps a cheapie would work for that.

  The cordless version is something I would only consider if it was getting used every day, and in locations where power was a problem and I had a full Makita kit already.
The thing with a trimmer is it only gets used for short bursts, so in theory it should last you 10 or 20 years, I think the battery technology / interface will have changed many times before the tool dies. 
I would look at a 240V version of this tool any-day over the battery version, saying that I have the BOSCH trimmer and don;t like it, as said before the motor has a slight vibration which gets annoying to use. 
Both Makita are very smooth and don't vibrate, I suspect the cheapies would be a bit vibratory as well  :Tongue:

----------


## OBBob

Thanks for the tip.

----------


## ringtail

I have a tradetools trimmer and it's appalling. Does the job though but geez, i regret buying it every time I use it.

----------


## sol381

I have the same one.. The black nob to adjust the height of the base broke after a few weeks and it just seems gutless.. Bought a "tradetools" spirit level and must have been 2 or 3 deg out of plum..took it back and they said they had that problem with a few of them..The thing has one job to do.  Tradetools brand tools for the most part are just blatant ripoffs of major tools but nowhere near the quality.

----------


## ringtail

Totally agree. Some of the renegade stuff is fit for purpose but most is sh!te. It's all very well to have a cheaper line of tools but when the name of the shop is Trade Tools one would think they would be very careful what they choose to sell.

----------


## sol381

Indeed.. some of the stuff is an exact replica of hitachi and makita without the quality.. not sure how they get away with it..no copyright law on tools i gather. Thier stuff isnt any cheaper.. Saw tradtools saw blades the same price as irwin.. why would you bother.

----------


## ringtail

Most of the time the bosch blades are cheaper than irwin and miles better quality IMO.

----------


## DavoSyd

maybe the brand name is missing some punctuation... "Trade Tools?"

----------


## sol381

Yeah i did notice those bosch blades as well. were very cheap.. Bosch blue and diablo are getting a bit expensive now.. Dont really rate the diablo blades for the price but the blues are good.

----------


## sol381

> maybe the brand name is missing some punctuation... "Trade Tools?"

  Indeed.

----------


## METRIX

> Yeah i did notice those bosch blades as well. were very cheap.. Bosch blue and diablo are getting a bit expensive now.. Dont really rate the diablo blades for the price but the blues are good.

  I have used Diablo's for years and found them great blades except they don't last that long compared to others, new they cut like a razor but I suspect the Tungsten is a bit soft and wears out quick.
I used to bring the 10"combo blades in from the USA for about $50, these were the best blade I have ever used, they rip well, but clean cut any crosscuts, cheapest I can find them here is around $95 
I now use the Makita BlueMak in the droppies, these are made in Thailand, they cut very clean and last the distance.

----------


## Marc

My daughter is watching "Better homes and gardens" and I can't believe what they just did. Chipped off the tiles from a shower enclosure down to the red bricks in the wall, then stuck two full sheets with some waving lines of silicone against the bricks and 'voila' new shower.  :Annoyed:

----------


## OBBob

> My daughter is watching "Better homes and gardens" and I can't believe what they just did. Chipped off the tiles from a shower enclosure down to the red bricks in the wall, then stuck two full sheets with silicone against the bricks and 'voila' new shower.

  Yeah but they ran a bead of silicone around it.   :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

I just caught the end of that, will watch later.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> My daughter is watching "Better homes and gardens" and I can't believe what they just did. Chipped off the tiles from a shower enclosure down to the red bricks in the wall, then stuck two full sheets with some waving lines of silicone against the bricks and 'voila' new shower.

  Maybe they were plumbers? Or electricians? Could have been chippies? Probably not builders... 
Chefs! That's it. They were chefs.

----------


## OBBob

> Maybe they were plumbers? Or electricians? Could have been chippies? Probably not builders... 
> Chefs! That's it. They were chefs.

  Bahaha...

----------


## phild01

Just caught up, how about those tiles falling off the wall at the lightest of touch.  Instead of relaying the lot, they just patch the missing ones.  Can see how that wall will look sometime soon - just the patched area remaining..

----------


## METRIX

> My daughter is watching "Better homes and gardens" and I can't believe what they just did. Chipped off the tiles from a shower enclosure down to the red bricks in the wall, then stuck two full sheets with some waving lines of silicone against the bricks and 'voila' new shower.

  Just watched it, and that's not quite correct what your saying, they took the tiles off undamaged fibro not brick, cleaned up the excess glue from the fibro and stuck new pre formed shower panels on.
I noticed the glue they were using was Selleys Armour Flex, this is Selleys version of 11FC, it is an adhesive / Sealant and is meant for this type of job, I have used it, it sticks like crazy and goes off like, well you know what.. 
Can't see they did anything wrong, this is how those panels are meant to be put on according to the manufacturers, in relation to the tiles falling off, i'm sure they would have removed all the ones that were falling off and re glued them on, if you have ever removed tiles like that before you would know the ones in the shower recess tend to come off very easily, the other walls some will come off easily, some will not, remember guys this is TV, not everything you see in the 2 minutes is as it is. 
You didn't mention they did not seal the bottoms or sides of the sheet as they did not show that, but i'm sure they did.

----------


## phild01

> in relation to the tiles falling off, i'm sure they would have removed all the ones that were falling off and re glued them on, if you have ever removed tiles like that before you would know the ones in the shower recess tend to come off very easily, the other walls some will come off easily,

  Not so sure about that as clearly the other wall had a substantial number of missing tiles and then they showed replacement tiles being placed right next to the tiles already there, who knows!  But long ago I removed plastic faux tiles from a bathroom with that exact same adhesive look, the lot just fell off.

----------


## METRIX

Yes I too have removed a lot of tiles which had that same yellow chalky glue, they also came straight off, but then on some walls they did not, a combination of different glues were used in the same room with one glue obviously rubbish the other one not
.
I do a lnumber of jobs where there may or may not be TV cameras involved, I can assure you what happens off screen is very different to what is shown on screen. 
It would be very un-professional to leave tiles loose like they were and simply re tile next to them, as I said above I have done rooms where big patches of them fell of and right next to the ones falling off they were stuck hard, perhaps this was a similar situation in this room, who knows. 
It was silly of them to show the wall half removed and not explain about the remaining tiles, leaves a lot open for interpretation of what you might or might not have seen, such as red brick  :Smilie: 
.

----------


## METRIX

Might have to get one of these tapes, saw them at the shop today, really easy to read the numbers, makes the yellow bladed ones look hard to read.
Only complaint would be the plastic body should be fluoro instead of black, even though I love black, any tool I have which is black easily gets lost when put down.

----------


## METRIX

Where is PP ? 
Also saw this new chop saw blade from DeWalt, Metal cutting but at high speed, this one goes onto conventional metal cut off saws, looks interesting.

----------


## phild01

Oooh, just the thing for us old buggers but it's a Lufkin.  Won't touch them anymore since one I got kept jambing and Lufkin showed no interest in the issue.

----------


## METRIX

> Oooh, just the thing for us old buggers but it's a Lufkin.  Won't touch them anymore since one I got kept jambing and Lufkin showed no interest in the issue.

  I have found the Stanley FatMax to be the best ones, it's about the only decent thing Stanley still make, the rest of their tools are rubbish.
Saying that, they still stuff up if dropped into water, or the blade gets excessively wet during rain, then when you retract the blade it wets all the insides, withing 2 weeks the tape is stuffed. 
Have tried the Empire Magnesium  / Stainless ones, while they can withstand the water problem, the blade is weak and gets damaged easily at the hook end and wont stand out as much as a FatMax without flopping down, and the hook is crap and too small to hold onto anything properly., guess you can't have it all in one tape. 
Probably go through one tape every few months, they are all rubbish and made to break in one way or another.

----------


## OBBob

PG? Yes wondering too.

----------


## phild01

> I have found the Stanley FatMax to be the best ones, it's about the only decent thing Stanley still make, the rest of their tools are rubbish.

   I still rate their fatmax cordless drill and driver combo - shame I am not using all those other AEG batteries except in the planer.

----------


## phild01

He's got the poos with us mods... I think!

----------


## METRIX

> He's got the poos with us mods... I think!

  Why ?, is it because there is too many Trolls on here, and the Anti Troll filter is not working  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Marc

The wall looked like red bricks not fibro. Anyway. Looked dodgy to me. Did not stick around to watch it, don't really like what they do. The "decorators" show a before and after and many times I say, it looked better before ... ha ha

----------


## Marc

> He's got the poos with us mods... I think!

  Who PG? Nee ... I think we struck a chord when he brought up the 'race' issue and did not like the answers. May be my answer? can't remember.  It was a non issue, probably after a series of other issues/ Who knows ... i do miss him.

----------


## METRIX

> The wall looked like red bricks not fibro

  Just checked it again, and it looks suspiciously fibro to me not red brick.

----------


## METRIX

> Who PG? Nee ... I think we struck a chord when he brought up the 'race' issue and did not like the answers. May be my answer? can't remember.  It was a non issue, probably after a series of other issues/ Who knows ... i do miss him.

  Did you pee him off ?  
I miss his posts and metal art, shame as he is one of the good guys on here, unlike many Trolls lurking around all the time who are too afraid to post any pictures of their work but have plenty of crap to say about everyone else because they can hide behind the screen.

----------


## sol381

Is that a small bolster shes using..Looks like shes talking a bite out of it.. perfect time to pause it. does look like fibro on top of brick tho.

----------


## METRIX

Still looks suspiciously like Fibro to me  :Rolleyes:

----------


## phild01

> Just checked it again, and it looks suspiciously fibro to me not red brick.

  She was taking care not to break any so she removed the one her hand is on and the top two crashed down.

----------


## METRIX

Yeah was fairly obvious that was going to happen, no point crying over broken tiles  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Did you pee him off ?

  Not sure, I hope not. All he said about the multiple replies was that no one was getting his point of view... A bit cryptic for me, but that was it. Hope he comes back. You are right about him, you don't get them any straighter than PG.

----------


## Marc

> Still looks suspiciously like Fibro to me

  Yep, that is what I saw. Looked like a brick wall to me. Not that I would stick a plastic lining with glue to that surface anyway, who knows what's under that. ... but anyway, it's TV and its BHAG after all. So what they show you is only a fraction, the one wagging their tail don't actually do any work just pretend, is that it?

----------


## METRIX

> Yep, that is what I saw. Looked like a brick wall to me. Not that I would stick a plastic lining with glue to that surface anyway, who knows what's under that. ... but anyway, it's TV and its BHAG after all. So what they show you is only a fraction, the one wagging their tail don't actually do any work just pretend, is that it?

  If the fibro was in sound condition and there was no leeks it could be considered acceptable to go straight over it with a solid panel, not saying I would do that in my own place but some would.
I believe this was a $1000 makeover, $1000 aint going to get in the door if you start ripping wall linings off and re tiling everything, and not everyone has a spare 20K to throw at a bathroom. 
Some people spend $1000 on a single tap, or a toilet, or many times that on a single vanity, overall I think they did well to do what they did for $1000, considering everything comes from Bunnings, in the Non Bunnings world you would have bought all the same components for probably half that. 
According to the story the owner was a single mum with two kids and hadn't used the bathroom for 5 years as her and a friend attempted to fix it and it was all too much. 
Now she can use it and it cost her nothing, bonus for her, Weather they stuck a panel over it makes no difference compared to some of the garbage work I have seen on here and in the real world and they sometimes spent many thousands of dollars to end up with a bad result

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Awww...she wasn't wearing her chef's hat. That's disappointing.

----------


## OBBob

Well this is a tap I've never seen before.

----------


## phild01

That would be a very annoying tap.

----------


## OBBob

> That would be a very annoying tap.

  I was wondering how well the water would stop when you turn off the tap? I guess it should just stop like when you put your finger over the end of a tube?

----------


## phild01

And dodging the pipe when using the mirror or cleaning your teeth.

----------


## commodorenut

Absolute stupidity.  Some moron trying to be different, without even bothering to thing of the (many) downsides. 
Some designers and architects become famous.  Someone must have told this idiot they became famous by being "out there" with design.  But this is not the path they followed....

----------


## DavoSyd

I would headbutt that tap straight into the mirror at 3am, guaranteed.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I would headbutt that tap straight into the mirror at 3am, guaranteed.

  I'd be worried about the thick black line through my gorgeous visage as a posed in front of the mirror at every opportunity...as I do.

----------


## sol381

pics.

----------


## Marc

That is in the same league as the door that tumbles turns swivels sideways. Ooooh what a marvelous thing!!!! I want one toooo ....  :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

My version would use a flexible black pipe so that I could just squirt myself in the face with cold water when I get up!   :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> 

  PG has been MIA since this ^ 
3 weeks ago!

----------


## OBBob

> PG has been MIA since this ^ 
> 3 weeks ago!

  Yep... I didn't even get a reply to a PM.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Yep... I didn't even get a reply to a PM.

  Probably has better things to do than play with old fools on the internet...

----------


## toooldforthis



----------


## ringtail

> Yep... I didn't even get a reply to a PM.

  Sorry, my bad. He asked me to tell those concerned that he is fine and well.

----------


## OBBob

> Sorry, my bad. He asked me to tell those concerned that he is fine and well.

  Ok, that's the main thing.

----------


## METRIX

Got to play with a 60sqm steel framed granny Flat today, was amazed by how quick it all goes together. 
Started out this morning with just a muddy backyard and footings. 
Mid morning all the joists and bearers were in
Mid afternoon walls were going up
Days end all the walls and roof was up - Amazing. 
I was dubious of steel at first, but I think I am convinced of the many benefits, everything was almost dead on square from the factory, everything is straight, no rounds, and goes together faultlessly.
The system these guys created for doing the hips was so simple, IMO leaves timber for dead.

----------


## ringtail

Excellent. Got any more pics ? Are the posts just chemset down to pads ? Are they telescopic sections to allow for levelling ?

----------


## sol381

was wondering that too.. seems like a good system.. apart from having to drill all the holes.

----------


## manofaus

Did you glue the flooring sheet down?

----------


## METRIX

> Excellent. Got any more pics ? Are the posts just chemset down to pads ? Are they telescopic sections to allow for levelling ?

  I will get some more in about 2 weeks when I go back to do some more stuff.
Posts were just ANKA down, which is fine for our non cyclonic suburbia, If it was my house I would chemset. 
The heads were a new type slip over that were telescopic, first the levels were set with a Dumpy and cut very close but enough to still adjust.
90mm posts were cut on a Bosch cold cut tungsten saw, I want one this thing was Awesome, ate through the steel like butter, noisy but what a nice cut. 
The weird thing is the joists and bearers were all set in place then everything was shifted around here and there to get everything in square, weird but it worked perfectly.
Posts were locked into the concrete, and all the TG'S were finalised, worked like a charm. 
I am wanting to do my own build on a property up north (when I find a block of land suitable )  :Smilie:  after seeing this I would seriously go steel, no termite problems, , there is no mucking around it all comes from the factory cut to size, even if it was only subfloor, you did, but the wall frames were sooooo much easier to move around than timber ones, I'm sold on this.

----------


## METRIX

> Did you glue the flooring sheet down?

  Yes it was glued down.

----------


## sol381

so all the bearers , joists , walls and roof was prefab. Are the joists attached to the bearer with some L plate and screwed in place.

----------


## METRIX

> was wondering that too.. seems like a good system.. apart from having to drill all the holes.

  Yes no nailguns today, impact was the only tool required, there was a fair amount of TEK screws to go in, each joist to bearer connection required one TG and 6 Tek's.
Over the 20+ joist and 4 bearers that worked out to be quite a lot of screws to go in around 500, it was rock solid when done.

----------


## phild01

> after seeing this I would seriously go steel, no termite problems,

  I've seen and actually heard them buggers eating just under the gyprock paper layer. 
I like a steel frame but what puts me off a steel frame a bit is the expansion/contraction of the material causing cracks in cornices.  Also the weird spring sensation underfoot. Oh, and it isn't as good an insulator.

----------


## sol381

> Yes no nailguns today, impact was the only tool required, there was a fair amount of TEK screws to go in, each joist to bearer connection required one TG and 6 Tek's.
> Over the 20+ joist and 4 bearers that worked out to be quite a lot of screws to go in around 500, it was rock solid when done.

  Good old milwaukee impact driver would have eaten them up and all on a single battery  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> Good old milwaukee impact driver would have eaten them up and all on a single battery

  I thought DeWalt won that one.

----------


## METRIX

> so all the bearers , joists , walls and roof was prefab. Are the joists attached to the bearer with some L plate and screwed in place.

  Yes all prefab, the roof was done nicely, all frames were from 90mm C channel, was quite thick

----------


## sol381

Was either red or yellow.

----------


## METRIX

> Good old milwaukee impact driver would have eaten them up and all on a single battery

  Bosch 4A Brushless did fine, no recharge all day  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> I've seen and actually heard them buggers eating just under the gyprock paper layer. 
> I like a steel frame but what puts me off a steel frame a bit is the expansion/contraction of the material causing cracks in cornices.  Also the weird spring sensation underfoot. Oh, and it isn't as good an insulator.

  I believe the above is a myth for cracking cornice, or you better let McDonald Jones know, as they are knocking up 30 houses a week using steel frames.
Weird spring sensation, not on this one, these were RHS joists and bearers, were solid as, in insulator what do you mean ?

----------


## phild01

Long ago, when I visited steel exhibition homes, cracked cornices was what I noticed and why I made that comment.  Interesting that promo has a defence for this type of comment.  For easy going walking the spring probably isn't noticeable and maybe the spans are very conservative. 
By insulator I mean the frame can transfer temp from exterior to interior in much the same way Aluminium window frames can be compared with PVC.  The frame presents quite a bit of surface area between outside and inside.

----------


## METRIX

> Long ago, when I visited steel exhibition homes, cracked cornices was what I noticed and why I made that comment.  Interesting that promo has a defence for this type of comment.  For easy going walking the spring probably isn't noticeable and maybe the spans are very conservative. 
> By insulator I mean the frame can transfer temp from exterior to interior in much the same way Aluminium window frames can be compared with PVC.  The frame presents quite a bit of surface area between outside and inside.

  That was probably more to do with lack of amount of cornice cement used rather than because it has steel frames.
My mate had an apartment in the city, built by Meriton (say no ore), one day they were sitting watching TV and the cornice simply fell off !!! 
They reported it to the building maintenance, reply was, yes it has happen in a few apartments, I went around and the amount of cornice cement used was so minimal they might as well run a bead of PVC glue, it would have been stronger.

----------


## SlowMick

that's very cool Metrix. looking forward more pictures.  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

I do love the precision of steel framing, though.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Attachment 117608  Attachment 117609  Attachment 117610  Attachment 117611

  Want one...

----------


## ringtail

I guess one could weld the joists to the bearers ?

----------


## sol381

would certainly save on brackets and screws and installation.  New venture for you maybe.

----------


## ringtail

I'd do it. Potential distortion issue though. Running all those welds on the top side of the bearer would boomerang it pretty well. That's how the camber is put in semi trailers

----------


## sol381

ahhh and i guess those joists and bearers may only be 2 or 3mm thick as well. adding a post here and there wouldnt hurt tho. 
What is being used for external cladding?

----------


## ringtail

Not sure how thick the sections are. Normally 2 ish

----------


## toooldforthis

> Want one...

  nothing an angle grinder can't do

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> nothing an angle grinder can't do

  Minor limitation is the local lack of access to cheap used pallet racking...

----------


## METRIX

Here is one for RT, the future is nearly here  :Smilie:   :Smilie:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcepG9Twa_8

----------


## toooldforthis



----------


## ringtail

> Here is one for RT, the future is nearly here     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcepG9Twa_8

  Impressive but a great leap backwards all the same. Humans still had to tell the stoopid machine what to do

----------


## METRIX

> Impressive but a great leap backwards all the same. Humans still had to tell the stoopid machine what to do

  
Only a matter of time, remember you had to be told how to go to the potty when you were young,

----------


## ringtail

That's true. I find my own way there now though and don't need to learn the how and why if presented with a different pot to piss in  :Tongue:  . It's wrong. So so wrong. Maybe I just like driving too much. One piece uniform jump suits are just around the corner. Which pill will you take Neo ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Impressive but a great leap backwards all the same. Humans still had to tell the stoopid machine what to do

  When humans are involved...one must always take care. No matter the distance of their involvement. 
As the classic quote says: the only thing that's dumber than some of us is the sum of us.

----------


## ringtail

I like that saying. Put it in the bank for later

----------


## OBBob

> When humans are involved...one must always take care. No matter the distance of their involvement. 
> As the classic quote says: the only thing that's dumber than some of us is the sum of us.

  As Richard Hammond found out in an electric supercar recently.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Doesn't matter what the motor vehicle is...a human will always find a way to crash it. That human may not always be the driver...

----------


## sol381

After the failure of masters it will be interesting to see how this mob go..any sydney guys been and had a look.  https://www.realcommercial.com.au/ne...facebookrca932

----------


## OBBob

> After the failure of masters it will be interesting to see how this mob go..any sydney guys been and had a look.  https://www.realcommercial.com.au/ne...facebookrca932

  So much money in China, the challenge may be determining the quality. That's not to say there isn't quality to be had, rather that it may be a whole new set of brands that are less familiar.

----------


## toooldforthis

> After the failure of masters it will be interesting to see how this mob go..any sydney guys been and had a look.  https://www.realcommercial.com.au/ne...facebookrca932

   

> So much money in China, the challenge may be determining the quality. That's not to say there isn't quality to be had, rather that it may be a whole new set of brands that are less familiar.

    

> “China Lesso Group products are already widely available in Australia from a number of outlets and Lesso Home is bringing all these products under one roof.”

  what products would they be?

----------


## OBBob

> what products would they be?

  No idea... probably Blue Bosch written backwards, translated to Chinese by someone in Southern China then translated back to English by someone in the North.   :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> No idea... probably Blue Bosch written backwards, translated to Chinese by someone in Southern China then translated back to English by someone in the North.

   :Roflmao:  :Roflmao:

----------


## METRIX

> As Richard Hammond found out in an electric supercar recently.

  Yes, we he doesn't have too good a record at destroying high priced cars, saw the video and he was simply going too fast. 
They say he underestimated how quick this thing gets up to speed, its an amazing car, 1000Hp 4 electric motors dual speed gearbox phenomenal acceleration.

----------


## phild01

Wonder if he is ever loaned a car again!

----------


## OBBob

> Wonder if he is ever loaned a car again!

  Sure will... he almost died crashing a land speed record car only a couple of years ago. The insurance for these shoots must be phenomenal.

----------


## METRIX

Spotted RT testing out his new bike.

----------


## toooldforthis

Can I put roof racks on that?

----------


## METRIX

No need, tell the car to go to the store, lift the roof, put your gyprock inside, and close the roof, then tell it to drive home on it'own  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX



----------


## phild01

The look of precision.

----------


## METRIX

Timber can be precise as well.
Made some bedside tables from offcuts of a timber screen, was going for that old school desk look.

----------


## Marc

Very nice. I would have made chunkier legs but I can see the school desk there  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Very nice. I would have made chunkier legs but I can see the school desk there

  No chunky in this house, all streamline and lean :0

----------


## sol381

Just needed to make the top hinged so it can flip up.

----------


## METRIX

> Just needed to make the top hinged so it can flip up.

  And route a pencil holder along the front.

----------


## METRIX

Changed the colour to a darker one, didn't like the redness of the original timber, 1st coat of oil done.

----------


## ringtail

> Spotted RT testing out his new bike.

  
At least that stoopid wanker car would be easy to fill up with cement straight from the shute. Stoopid bike too. I'm on the grassy knoll with my sniper rifle  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Come on Mate, the pictures don't lie  :Smilie:  Just popping out to Bunnings were you ?

----------


## ringtail

It aint me. I have elbow patches on my beige jacket  :Tongue:  . That helmet looks like it's wearing him for protection. Useless.

----------


## DavoSyd

:Yikes2:  
Maserati in the background

----------


## OBBob

> Maserati in the background

  MC12... 6L V12 is quite a contrast... drool.

----------


## havabeer

out smarting those german engineers at rehau and reece plumbing who wan't me to have an account with them if i want to borrow their tool. You couldn't do a whole house like this but for a single one off fitting saves buying the tool kit

----------


## METRIX

> MC12... 6L V12 is quite a contrast... drool.

  Don't bother there was a lot of smoke coming out of the engine bay, typical Italian car.

----------


## toooldforthis

just got my Milwaukee jobsite radio back from warranty repair
even tho warranty had expired by a month
helped that I had done some research and found it was a common known fault that had occurred under warranty quite a bit. 
still, I guess, they didn't have to

----------


## ringtail

Warranty or not it still has to last a reasonable time. I would say a reasonable time for a radio would be 10 years. Pony up red tools

----------


## METRIX

Had a Makita site radio for over 5 years, it's been rained on many times, dropped, knocked, and generally treated like any site tool and it's still going fine, got the new one only because it had a Digital Tuner, had it for a few years now and it's still fine as well, only difference is now I feed it Bosch batteries instead of Makita ones  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

> Warranty or not it still has to last a reasonable time. I would say a reasonable time for a radio would be 10 years. Pony up red tools

  Id say the thing may have voluntarily died from having to play the crap music thats on the radio these days.

----------


## Optimus

> Had a Makita site radio for over 5 years, it's been rained on many times, dropped, knocked, and generally treated like any site tool and it's still going fine, got the new one only because it had a Digital Tuner, had it for a few years now and it's still fine as well, only difference is now I feed it Bosch batteries instead of Makita ones

  Are all the screws in the handles still there?

----------


## Marc

> Had a Makita site radio for over 5 years, it's been rained on many times, dropped, knocked, and generally treated like any site tool and it's still going fine, got the new one only because it had a Digital Tuner, had it for a few years now and it's still fine as well, only difference is now I feed it Bosch batteries instead of Makita ones

   I can also vouch for the Makita radio. Got mine second hand and was missing the aerial. Bought it from ebay UK for a song and works like a charm even when it is not digital. It's the only radio that has reception in the valley we are that has zero reception for tv or radio.
As for using Bosch batteries ... mm ... that can't be right!  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Are all the screws in the handles still there?

  Sure they are, they just look like Roofing screws now  :Biggrin: , yes that is the problem with these the screws are allen keys into plastic, only designed to last a short time, most I see either have a wonky handle or no handle, and the floppy antenna can get damaged if your very rough with it, other than that they are good radios  and sound good plus in a small package. 
Would have thought they would have fixed this problem by now, I'm going to open it up one day and drill them out and put a bolt through them

----------


## METRIX

> As for using Bosch batteries ... mm ... that can't be right!

  Yes that is right, they go straight onto the LXT connector, just need to heat the closing panel up with the heat gun and close it over the bosch battery so it molds itself to the battery as the Bosch battery is slightly taller. 
Been using it like this for 2 years no problem  :Smilie:  as the Bosch radio is Analogue only and is TOO BIGGGGG and silly

----------


## ringtail

> Id say the thing may have voluntarily died from having to play the crap music thats on the radio these days.

  Indeed. I did notice it was all quite on site  :Biggrin: . I would have thought old mate with the ladies car would have had the tunes thumping  :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

> .... having to play the crap _advertising_  thats on the radio these days.

  +1

----------


## sol381

> Indeed. I did notice it was all quite on site . I would have thought old mate with the ladies car would have had the tunes thumping

  Ha.... he normally does.. he has one of those cordless little boom boxes.. plays his jungle music most days.

----------


## ringtail

Bwahaha, jungle music.

----------


## sol381

Youll hear it one day soon mate. Bring earplugs.

----------


## ringtail

The crackle of my welder is music to my ears  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

it is true that a well tuned MIG welder's sound is somehow soothing

----------


## sol381

Id much rather listen to the soothing sounds of radio welder than amazon F.M.

----------


## ringtail

> it is true that a well tuned MIG welder's sound is somehow soothing

  Less so running fluxcore  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Id much rather listen to the soothing sounds of radio welder than amazon F.M.

  Hopefully some bits for my machine turn up from Sydney tomorrow

----------


## Marc

Mm true, more like splutterpackfssprrptuputflop  :Smilie: 
As far as radio, I try to listen to 95.4 because there are longer breaks between advertising blocks. And I don't mind advertising when it is clever, but the ads on radio are so ordinary and in bad taste that they make your IQ drop by 10 points. I have to tune it down most of the time.

----------


## David.Elliott

> +1

  While we are on advertising... 
Anybody else unnerved by the advertinsing on their fav station...?
In my shed I listen to 6IX here in WA... 
It's all the music I like and can relate to. BUT... the advertising is 
Funeral Plans
Orthotic Shoes
Caravans and Camping
What to do with the Grandkids in the holidays
Retirement villages 
Jeez i'm not THAT old, am I?

----------


## OBBob

I'm amazed you are all still listening to the radio. $11 per month and you can have 40 million songs at your fingertips off Google music. On many Virgin mobile plans the data for this service is free... so I have it anywhere via my phone.

----------


## sol381

exactly.. no idea why people listen to music radio.. Talkback maybe.. just stream your fav music. Spotify, pandora is all free with minimal ads.

----------


## toooldforthis

> While we are on advertising... 
> Anybody else unnerved by the advertinsing on their fav station...?
> In my shed I listen to 6IX here in WA... 
> It's all the music I like and can relate to. BUT... the advertising is 
> Funeral Plans
> Orthotic Shoes
> Caravans and Camping
> What to do with the Grandkids in the holidays
> Retirement villages 
> Jeez i'm not THAT old, am I?

  rhetorical that, I take it?

----------


## David.Elliott

The wifi won't reach the shed....and the ethernet...? well the conduit is underground with a pull wire..and I have a roll of cat6....as that's as far as I've got...plus, I'm out of ports on the router...so means a little hub and .....

----------


## sol381

Can stream through your phone. easy as. thats how i listen to music in my car through bluetooth.

----------


## OBBob

Repeater... doesn't need to be a high speed signal for music.

----------


## ringtail

Wow, I feel really old fartish. All my radios are on ABC  :Biggrin:  . Except for JJJ on Thursdays @ 11 for Dr.Karl

----------


## OBBob

> Wow, I feel really old fartish. All my radios are on ABC  . Except for JJJ on Thursdays @ 11 for Dr.Karl

  Nothing wrong with that... although it is all available online.   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

Started some more post holes
Got one to 500mm so far
Second got to 50mm before hitting rock.
This could take a while ....

----------


## Jon

> Nothing wrong with that... although it is all available online.

  Me too.  But there are a few hosts i avoid. 
I also listen to a few podcasts but sometimes find them so interesting that I stop doing what I should be doing to listen closer.

----------


## ringtail

> Nothing wrong with that... although it is all available online.

  Nah, online is witchcraft and total evil. And one doesn't get the storm warning static that AM gives  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

ABC radio is ok for the music but when it comes to comments or "_news"_ they go into a parallel universe called the bizarro world. Just listening to what they say is enough to stop my digestion.

----------


## METRIX

Digitial Radio for me, hardly any ads and definitely not ads for Funeral Plans, Orthotic Shoes, Caravans and Camping, What to do with the Grandkids in the holidays, Retirement villages 
Gorilla, OMG!, The Edge, or ZOO, Coles used to be good but WAY TOO may ads for themselves now so they got wiped out of the favorites buttons. 
Only thing with Digital, get too close to the radio with your cordless drill, press go on the drill reception cut off.

----------


## phild01

> Only thing with Digital, get too close to the radio with your cordless drill, press go on the drill reception cut off.

  Yeah, funny one that.

----------


## sol381

Just in case anyone was looking for a trimmer.. NOT router,, i saw this at CC..Usually goes for around 200 new..looks ok  https://webshop.cashconverters.com.a...er-makita-3709

----------


## Marc

Mm ... I remember when those little things were all metal and $99 new ... have two of them. indestructible.

----------


## David.Elliott

> Just in case anyone was looking for a trimmer.. NOT router,, i saw this at CC..Usually goes for around 200 new..looks ok  https://webshop.cashconverters.com.a...er-makita-3709

  Picked up mine second hand from a cabinet maker closing down after a big builder folded on him, along with a few china vanity sinks at $10 each, a couple of laundry sinks at $15, some sash clamps at $5, 20l of contact adhesive for 10 and the list goes on... 
It's great to have permanently set up with a 22 degree bit for edging laminate..

----------


## sol381

yep..retail is for chumps.

----------


## Marc

Took a small load of rubbish to the tip. About 2 1.8x900 sheets of 19mm yellow tongue all in bits and a couple of buckets of cement tiles in little bits.
Cost
$53
I can buy two yellow tongue sheets new for that money and have money left over for a Mackers treat ...  :Frown: 
This is going too far.
I hate greens with a passion. Can we deport them all to Tasmania? Better Antarctica?

----------


## jimfish

> Took a small load of rubbish to the tip. About 2 1.8x900 sheets of 19mm yellow tongue all in bits and a couple of buckets of cement tiles in little bits.
> Cost
> $53
> I can buy two yellow tongue sheets new for that money and have money left over for a Mackers treat ... 
> This is going too far.
> I hate greens with a passion. Can we deport them all to Tasmania? Better Antarctica?

  No more, we've got too many here already

----------


## sol381

> Took a small load of rubbish to the tip. About 2 1.8x900 sheets of 19mm yellow tongue all in bits and a couple of buckets of cement tiles in little bits.
> Cost
> $53
> I can buy two yellow tongue sheets new for that money and have money left over for a Mackers treat ... 
> This is going too far.    
> I hate greens with a passion. Can we deport them all to Tasmania? Better Antarctica?

  dont you get dump vouchers with your rates notice down there

----------


## Bros

> Took a small load of rubbish to the tip. About 2 1.8x900 sheets of 19mm yellow tongue all in bits and a couple of buckets of cement tiles in little bits.
> Cost
> $53
> I can buy two yellow tongue sheets new for that money and have money left over for a Mackers treat ... 
> This is going too far.
> I hate greens with a passion. Can we deport them all to Tasmania? Better Antarctica?

  Dont you have rubbish bins, a bit every week. One of my friends went to dump some old paint at the dump and they wanted to charge him. He convinced them it was all hard but they said don't dump paint here just do what everyone does and throw it in the rubbish bin.

----------


## toooldforthis

this is why dumps should be free
someone without Marc's green ethic  :Redface:  would dump it on the roadside. 
the cost of cleaning up illegal dumping, eg asbestos, probably balances out with the what they collect in fees.

----------


## Marc

i have another 4 or 5 sheets with accompanying tiles to rip off and dump. You bet I'll not go to the tip anymore. Unfortunately we get rubbish picked up only every two weeks but pay the same rate others pay for weekly collection.
I'll ask the neighbours who come only for the weekend to use their bin so I'll use 3 or 4 bins at the time. 
We had a local tip that was free but guess what? land sold, tip closed, next tip is one hour drive away and costs a bomb. 
And this is still a council owned one. The next one down south is eastern creek, privately owned by the mafia, I would pay $80 for the same load.  :Annoyed:  
Yes, dump on the roadside, see it all the time, but I draw the line there. Rather store it on the front yard if it takes me two month to get rid of. 
Sad state of affairs. What do we pay $2000 in rates for? I understand the councilors need to take their family on holidays ... yes ... that must be it.

----------


## Bros

Don't overload the bins as they have scales on the truck and if it is to heavy they will leave it.

----------


## OBBob

> Don't overload the bins as they have scales on the truck and if it is to heavy they will leave it.

  Yep, I've had the green waste one left with a big sticker on it. Nothing bad in there just didn't shake the dirt off the weeds sufficiently.

----------


## Marc

Yes, our trucks used to have scales on them and cameras too. Must have had too many complaints because now they take very heavy bins, I mean heavy like you can hardly drag it to the kerb. Don't have green waste bins, all goes in the general rubbish and have the recycling bin for bottles and cartons.

----------


## ringtail

> Took a small load of rubbish to the tip. About 2 1.8x900 sheets of 19mm yellow tongue all in bits and a couple of buckets of cement tiles in little bits.
> Cost
> $53
> I can buy two yellow tongue sheets new for that money and have money left over for a Mackers treat ... 
> This is going too far.
> I hate greens with a passion. Can we deport them all to Tasmania? Better Antarctica?

  Qld is the dumping ground for every other state. They transport waste from SA to free dump here FFS. Bloody joke.

----------


## METRIX

> Yep, I've had the green waste one left with a big sticker on it. Nothing bad in there just didn't shake the dirt off the weeds sufficiently.

  Not round here, the green bin is the biggest green bin I have ever had, dwarfs the red bin by three times, it has like 12"mags on it, I have commonly had it so heavy you could hardly move it, they took it every time  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Mm ... what's your address again?  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I know of the Lindfield area's whopping big round green bins.

----------


## METRIX

> I know of the Lindfield area's whopping big round green bins.

  Yep same but our's are square, old house had a regular larger sized bin this one is twice the size of the older house green bin

----------


## METRIX

This is a different tool test  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Hooha rattler. Gold

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Qld is the dumping ground for every other state. They transport waste from SA to free dump here FFS. Bloody joke.

  What is so different about the Over 55's from SA compared to those from any other state?   :Rolleyes:

----------


## jimfish

Pitched roof training today for the apprentice.

----------


## OBBob

Cool

----------


## toooldforthis



----------


## commodorenut

> Pitched roof training today for the apprentice.

  Hope the door is big enough to walk it out.... or are you going to make him pull it all apart?   :Smilie:

----------


## jimfish

> Hope the door is big enough to walk it out.... or are you going to make him pull it all apart?

  It's all in pieces now. Just so happens it's the same size as our garden shed that
Needs re roofing.

----------


## METRIX

Just doing the last touches to the room downstairs for carpet tomorrow. 
Sorry RT but this is the last time you will see those beloved tiles  :Smilie:  
Also those lovely green curtains are NOT part of the finished product  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

Done

----------


## David.Elliott

making "modern" birdhouses...
18mm marine ply and cedar lining boards...
Holes still to come,, 
One on the right got rained on a bit on the way to the shed. 
Will be painted in a "modern" palette...with the cedar left natural..

----------


## OBBob

^ We need 'like' buttons in this thread.  
Anyone ever come across double islands before? It just looks awkward to me.

----------


## toooldforthis

maybe one is a butler's island?

----------


## ringtail

Are there meant to be images ?     

> making "modern" birdhouses...
> 18mm marine ply and cedar lining boards...
> Holes still to come,, 
> One on the right got rained on a bit on the way to the shed. 
> Will be painted in a "modern" palette...with the cedar left natural..

----------


## OBBob

> Are there meant to be images ?

  I can see them.

----------


## ringtail

Hmm, I can't. Just two long skinny grey boxes under the text. Wrong format for my Ishite maybe

----------


## phild01

> Hmm, I can't. Just two long skinny grey boxes under the text. Wrong format for my Ishite maybe

----------


## ringtail

I can see them now.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## sol381

Ishite eh.. good lord.. :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

I only persist with it so I can whinge about it

----------


## sol381

no doubt .. i got rid of my apple gear about a year ago..appropriate name tho..

----------


## commodorenut

Is this a case of a few bad apples?  Or an orchard?   
I must admit I don't bother with the iPad much, unless it's waiting all day in a hospital or something.  
The phone is only good in a pinch for websites that don't have a mobile interface. 
Forums like this, general web browsing, and even Youtube are just so much easier to watch on the laptop or desktop.

----------


## Marc

Apple laptops are good ... Ipads are scheiße. they are after all called Ipad ... as in cowpad  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

> Is this a case of a few bad apples?  Or an orchard?   
> I must admit I don't bother with the iPad much, unless it's waiting all day in a hospital or something.  
> The phone is only good in a pinch for websites that don't have a mobile interface. 
> Forums like this, general web browsing, and even Youtube are just so much easier to watch on the laptop or desktop.

  I don't know about Apple but Android has come a long way. Use the right interface apps and most things are perfectly fine on a phone or tablet. Actually most reasonable sites are pretty good now that Google started prioritizing sites with a mobile version and forced the development in this area.

----------


## sol381

No Cookies | The Courier Mail 
First time this has happened to me.. This is a job i was currently working on but but got delayed quite a few months because of plumbing issues.. Had squatters move in and had them evicted at least 3 times.. Looks like they must have had a bonfire this morning.. Looks like ill possibly be doing a new build or the owners  will just sell the land.. Unsure as to what the insurers will do regards payout. Recently replaced the roof and all new chamferboard as well.

----------


## ringtail

One way to get a new house I guess. Hope the progress payments were up to date.

----------


## sol381

Yeah we actually started this last october but was held up with sewer problems, been unoccupied for a year..I got paid for what i did .. Place was a shitebox anyway.. Probably better off building new.

----------


## ringtail

Result !

----------


## toooldforthis

> One way to get a new house I guess. Hope the progress payments were up to date.

  not just that
in my experience standard insurance policies don't cover you if unoccupied unless you specifically state it
and even then most insurers will say you have to get another insurer, cause they are not interested. 
don't think squatters count as occupied  :No:

----------


## sol381

Bloody Tradies.  No Cookies | Herald Sun

----------


## phild01

> Bloody Tradies.  No Cookies | Herald Sun

  Members only story!

----------


## ringtail

Can't see that. They want money

----------


## sol381

Bloody hell. i just cut and pasted..hows this.  https://tenplay.com.au/news/national...g-bunnings-abn

----------


## OBBob

> Bloody hell. i just cut and pasted..hows this.  https://tenplay.com.au/news/national...g-bunnings-abn

  Ha ha... "40% of ABNs quoted in the NT are Bunnings".   :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> Ha ha... "40% of ABNs quoted in the NT are Bunnings".

  the other 60% are also fake ABNs - just not Bunnings  :Biggrin:  
up there with how the GST was going to get rid of the cash economy

----------


## OBBob

Pondering how proficient the mods have become in determining the direction a thread is taking.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Does a thread need a direction? News to me  :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

> Does a thread need a direction? News to me

  Now now, you are accidently putting everything in the 'off topic' topic.   :Biggrin:

----------


## pharmaboy2

> Pondering how proficient the mods have become in determining the direction a thread is taking.

  Bwahaha - I just noted a post from a mod about how unmodded this forum is! Except you can't use adjectives or go off topic or have a chat...... for more than a few posts before , zip, it's locked. 
where is PG?  Has he found a lawless west somewhere?

----------


## Bros

> Pondering how proficient the mods have become in determining the direction a thread is taking.

   :2thumbsup:

----------


## OBBob

> Bwahaha - I just noted a post from a mod about how unmodded this forum is! Except you can't use adjectives or go off topic or have a chat...... for more than a few posts before , zip, it's locked. 
> where is PG?  Has he found a lawless west somewhere?

  I think PG has bailed on us. I tried to follow up a few times to make sure he's at least ok... but no response.  :Frown:

----------


## Marc

I think Ringtail is in contact somehow

----------


## ringtail

Yep, daily. We are social up here.

----------


## OBBob

> Yep, daily. We are social up here.

  Well in fairness we are trying to be social. Would've been nice to just have a goodbye. Oh well, pass on my regards.

----------


## ringtail

Shall do.

----------


## Marc

It's the nature of internet forums. 
We communicate without the benefit of the body language, usually in a delayed time, some using telegraphic language others using lofty grandiloquence, everyone want's to make a point, any point. 
Generally there are two kinds of contributors, those who try to find something to agree with and reinforce the point made by another, and those who try to find something to disagree with and picking the other's point apart. if the point that is in contention can not be picked apart, the poster is picked apart in any way possible, no rules. 
Eventually someone get's fed up and leaves slamming the virtual door on the way out.
It happens. Actually I am surprised it does not happen more often. 
We take ourselves too seriously sometime. It's good to laugh about ourselves at least once a day.  :Smilie:  
My daughters remind me at every opportunity when they asked me to kill a spider in the kitchen. I went non chalantely to see this spider they were screaming about. It's under the calendar dad ... they said ... I lifted the calendar off the wall to find the biggest tree funnel web I have ever seen, easy 15 cm in diameter. 
They still remind me today that i "screamed like a girl" Ha ha

----------


## sol381

Spider killer.. Job #263 eh.

----------


## Marc



----------


## pharmaboy2

> Spider killer.. Job #263 eh.

  Definately requires  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Kd0JrJwNg 
to hear the screams, I recommend sound on

----------


## phild01

> ... I lifted the calendar off the wall to find the biggest tree funnel web I have ever seen, easy 15 cm in diameter. 
> They still remind me today that i "screamed like a girl" Ha ha

  Certain it was a tree funnelweb and not a Huntsman ?! 150mm is a bit big for tree funnelwebs.

----------


## Optimus

> Certain it was a tree funnelweb and not a Huntsman ?! 150mm is a bit big for tree funnelwebs.

  Don't let the truth get in the way of another ones of marcs "stories"

----------


## Marc

Well ... that is what my neighbour told me. I put it in a jar and posted it to the real estate agent we were renting the house from and they almost died ha ha
Come to think of it it had a bigger bum than that picture ... that looks like a small spider ... may be it was a spider in optimus condition  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Come to think of it it had a bigger bum than that picture

  Female

----------


## Marc

yep ... but a bit longer legs ... mm ... it was 30 years ago

----------


## ringtail

> Definately requires  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Kd0JrJwNg 
> to hear the screams, I recommend sound on

  shat myself, then calmly handed ishite to other half.

----------


## ringtail

Went up to see PG today. Picked some steel plate for a new welding bench. He and moo moo are alive and well

----------


## sol381

good to hear..

----------


## Marc

Do you know why he does not post anymore?

----------


## ringtail

Just over it and walked away. We have all been there

----------


## DavoSyd

yeah, seems a few old guys not posting so much/not at all now... kinda shuts up the forum a bit...

----------


## ringtail

Well, you can only say the same @@@@e so many times before wondering why one bothers. And bugger all people here actually do anything interesting or different. Just the usual. Sheep following the other sheep to the edge of the uninspiring cliff. Not having a dig at anyone at all, just the way it is. Too much keeping up with the Jones'.

----------


## DavoSyd

wow, OK.  
so where's all the interesting stuff  going on at? 
or is it secret squirrel?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> wow, OK.  
> so where's all the interesting stuff  going on at? 
> or is it secret squirrel?

  It still goes on but not always the same need to keep going on about it.  
I've been building a new room in the shed that is something of an experiment (double width stud wall, lots of insulation, no active heating or cooling etc.) but not driven to post it because most of the regulars here are so wedded to their ways that I have no great need for either their approval or (more likely in my recent perception) naysaying. And no bugger builds DIY anymore anyway...unless it is on the sly...so why get too keen?

----------


## ringtail

Yep. I have heaps of cool stuff going on at the moment but it's just not worth the effort and/or grief of posting it.

----------


## David.Elliott

We did our first market a couple of weeks ago..have since bought white sides for the gazebo as the blue does our display no favours.. 
For a quiet day that the weather conspired to keep a lot of folk away from the event (as well as at least 20 stall holders), we were pretty damn happy with the turnover, and the wife has her first leadlight glass repair of old kitchenette doors to do for a local. 
We sold the framed oval dish panel in the last photo (third from the left) for $180.00...about 7 of her small flower pieces and all but three of the birds.   
Now to find some more fairs...and...make some more stuff...

----------


## Marc

Post some photos of how you make leadlight

----------


## Marc

> Well, you can only say the same @@@@e so many times before wondering why one bothers. And bugger all people here actually do anything interesting or different. Just the usual. Sheep following the other sheep to the edge of the uninspiring cliff. Not having a dig at anyone at all, just the way it is. Too much keeping up with the Jones'.

  RT ... that is how it has always been with forums. Forums evolve and devolve, and change with the number and the kind of people that read and post. Those that are active at some time, get older, change interests, get tired, may have a blue with someone, may be develop an issue with the moderators that may be too lax or too strict in their views. Things don't remain static. Just look at the wood working forum, once a powerhouse it is now a shell of it's former self for many different reasons.
You can't say that such is bad or good, it's just how it is, it's human nature at work. 
Forums can have a resurgence when enough new people become active and have something interesting to post and good answers for those asking questions. 
Here we are clearly in a low at the moment, but nothing is permanent.

----------


## David.Elliott

> Post some photos of how you make leadlight

  Hey Marc,
I'm guessing you are alluding to "foiling" as distinct from "leadlight"... 
In the pics the birds, feathers, and flower pieces and kaleidoscopes are all foiled, while everything else is leaded. 
Penny does leadlight with lead cames, soldering and cementing...as per old school.  I make the timber frames.  
 The niche that she is working is the inclusion of glass plates into the leadlight panels.  
In the last photo there is a red plate from the USA in the piece lying on the table, and the panel on the very right includes a fish shaped plate in the "underwater" scene...
We are lead to believe the red plate is an old Avon item from the USA. In the last year or more the cost of posting from the US has gotten out of hand. So much so that inclusion will make the piece unsellable. Ie: the red plate owes us $67.00. 
What we have found intruiging is here in OZ we don't seem to have coloured glass plates/dishes. 
A tour of the opp shops turns up dozens of clear pieces but absolutely no coloured. Therefore every coloured piece she has has been sourced from overseas...

----------


## Marc

Mm ... well it was my job for 20 years to foil attempts by the public to defraud the government, but I am not foiling anymore so I was more interested in leadlights ... ha ha, only kidding. I just like what I see, never mind technical terms.

----------


## Marc

Has anyone noticed that the spell check has gone substantially dumber lately? A simple typo like "latley" is recognised as an error and underlined but no alternative offered. it suggest to add to dictionary, search google for an answer and other meaningless alternatives. I will have to learn to spell by miself or is it meself?

----------


## Bedford

> I will have to learn to spell by miself or is it meself?

  Yawself.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

> Mm ... well it was my job for 20 years to foil attempts by the public to defraud the government.

  Nice 20 year sleep chalked up to the tax payer.

----------


## Marc

> Nice 20 year sleep chalked up to the tax payer.

   That's right ... plus a percentage from all money recovered and a super just like the politicians have. You can always apply RT.  :Smilie: 
I can put a good word for you ... hang on ... I can't sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

Must have been tip top at your job. Can't even stop the government employees defrauding the Government. Oh wait, un-sackable. Explains why you always posted during business hours.  
I've heard enough.

----------


## Marc

It is in the character of very few men to honor without envy a friend who has prospered.  _                                                                                                                          Aeschylus_  If you knew the amount of money we recovered you wouldn't be so quick at judging.  Internal fraud is left at the different departments discretion and that usually accounts for the low recovery and unsuccessful prosecutions. I remember one particular internal fraud case that was botched so badly by the DPP that the fraudster walked away with over one million and couldn't be convicted despite the massive amount of proof. Things are not always like the tv news tell you.

----------


## thetrooper

thought this thread needed a bump!!! its a good laugh if nothing else !! 
ok off to cut fire wood ! ..... yes its still cold and stuff here in  sunny old hobart !

----------


## Marc

I finished my deck last week. Had a lot of 140x32 Cypress left over, the one that is split and that Abbey timber did not want to replace  :Gaah:  ... soo ...  
I ripped a few boards in half, the one that had the split off centre. Chose the not cracked half, machined down to 65mm high then on the flat both sides till it was 25, cut a nice big 20mm chamfer at 45 and voila, got myself a few bits of skirting boards and fit them against the wall cladding. Veranda with skirting board .. ha ha. Looks good.  
No photo, forgot to take one. Next week. Will post on the "Decking with Australian Cypress" thread.  
It's now the turn of the gate. Posted on a few of the blacksmithing forums for ideas but it seems the people posting on this forum are only interested in knifes and have no idea about architectural work so I drew a blank. 
Anyway, plenty of photos on Instagram. Lets see how I go.    
RT, what's with the storming out? Are you angry because I retired from a nice job I enjoyed for 20 years? Should I have been miserable for 20 years? May be underpaid? Come on! Send me a photo of a few gates for inspiration  :Smilie:

----------


## thetrooper

whhooooooooo was a great morning up the bush :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  
the old girl will take every part of 1.5 ton... :Shock:  doesnt move a inch going back down the road
7.30 i started the saw,
we were leaving by 10AM.....  not bad for a tank and a smidge using a new sthil 0461 magnum and a 044(the o44 was the smidge)
how much would you clowns on the big island pay for this load?

----------


## Marc

You cut and split it too?
That would cost good part of $400 in Sydney

----------


## thetrooper

cut & split yes..... delivered yes all for 150 so long as we dont have to make to many left or right turns on the way ....we could get 200 for the load level to the cage but meh we get to have a beer and enjoy spending time in the bush

----------


## Marc

Not too many turns .... well ... it's all straight driving once you come off the ferry to Sydney  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

I installed a new clothesline today.  Surprisingly, the big green shed doesn't stock Hills anymore.  I would have thought now they're all made in China it wouldn't be a problem, but there's obviously not enough profit in them.   They have other Chinese options instead.  Several places could order in the one I wanted, for a fairly hefty price, but none of them stocked it (or any), so I didn't feel there was any need to reward a bricks & mortar store if they weren't even going to stock any.  
So I ended up taking advantage of the eBay father's day sale, with the 20% discount code they issued, and found a reseller participating in it.  When I got the receipt I realised it came from a bricks & mortar store interstate, and adding in the $25 delivery, it was still less than 2/3 the cost of the best price I could get locally. 
So I dug the whole yesterday arvo.  As per the instructions (yes, I read them), did the gravel in the bottom of the hole etc.  Set up the mast with the post level on it.  Instructions said to concrete the sleeve in, with the mast fitted, so I did.  Didn't seem right to me, and I considered pulling the mast out once the concrete was in the hole & supporting the sleeve (I mean, how far out of plumb could it get right?).  But no, I followed the instructions.  This morning, tried to lift the mast out.  Wouldn't budge.  Due to the roll pins that guide it into the sleeve, and prevent it rotating in the sleeve, I couldn't twist it to try and break the seal.  It was well & truly stuck.  I couldn't leave it like that, as the handle was too low.  (To fix this, they give you 3 spacer things to put in the sleeve, so the mast sits up higher out of the ground - I needed all 3, and I'm not that tall.  Obviously not made for anyone near (or over) 6 feet tall anymore). 
After thinking about it for a while, I ended up taping up the mast with several layers of cloth duct tape.  Ratchet-strapped a 3.6m long 4x2 (probably 90x35) onto it - 1 metre of it protruding out onto the ground, the other end (2.6m of leverage) for me - still couldn't get it to move, and the 4x2 (pine) was twisting bad.  Ended up getting the ladder and doing the same with the ratchet strap.  Still couldn't move it.  
Last resort was the hydraulic jack under the ladder (near the mast) and she finally popped.   Had to jack it up a good 6 inches before I could lift it out.  Can't understand why it was so tight, as it was still clean inside the sleeve, and end of the mast that came out was clean too.  One theory from a neighbour is that the concrete expands, and with how hard the ground was, it probably had nowhere to go but to crush the sleeve a bit.  Not sure on that, as when I put it back in, I was able to lift it in & out easily. 
But anyway, it's up, and the other half used it this arvo, so it's all good.  They certainly aren't made anywhere near as strong as the old gal ones, and not even as good as the 80s fold-up ones, but that's what we get now it's all been off-shored.

----------


## phild01

Speaking of how things aren't as strong as they used to be.  I am replacing ACE miniline guttering I installed maybe 30 years ago.  It was still in good order with the faintest evidence of non penetrating rust.  But it was a bit rough from the painting over the years.  The new guttering is a colorbond type.  It's ACE miniline again but compared to the original, it is thin and flimsy.  I doubt the zincalume thickness is anywhere near as thick as the original miniline, nor with any greater life expectancy despite the painted finish.

----------


## toooldforthis

> ... So I dug the whole yesterday arvo...

  must have been a big hole if it took all afternoon to dig it  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Need to mix some mortar to set the edge of pavings. All my tools are at the other house, so off I go to Brumbies for a shovel and a builder's bucket. Shovel no problem, bucket? Ask the first bumbling moron who sends me to the cleaning section. Bummer! go to another one who asks .. a _builders bucket?_ as if had asked for a left handed lip stick ... I say yes, you know a concreter's bucket. he looks at me with dismay ... a concrete bucket? and by saying so he makes a gesture with both hands forming a ball to indicate a bucket made of concrete ... I run away before my hands launch forward for his throat ... next moron tells me they have a pallet full at the trade counter. Beauty, go to the trade counter ... nothing. ask the other bumbling moron for the buckets, he tells me matter of fact ... yes they were here but we sold them all.
 As I turn around to leave I spot a pallet packed full of black buckets. Great i think, go to grab one ... they are thin weak and too deep and the wrong shape. almost cylindrical. 
Oh well, worth a try I suppose only because it is Sunday. Tomorrow is up to Runcut builders supply, they have everything I need and more. i wonder if the success of Bunnings is in the idiocy and foolishness of the replies you get when you ask questions ... a bit like a comedy side show people like to hear I suppose ... who knows!
As I was leaving shouldering a shovel, I passed the section where they have this little shows of how to do it yourself kind of thing. 
A video was playing on the overhead projector with the instructions of how to put together a scaffolding. Two employees were hard at work to figure it out. I left the store convinced I had seen a real life version of the three stooges (one had left for the toilet).

----------


## Marc

> Speaking of how things aren't as strong as they used to be.  I am replacing ACE miniline guttering I installed maybe 30 years ago.  It was still in good order with the faintest evidence of non penetrating rust.  But it was a bit rough from the painting over the years.  The new guttering is a colorbond type.  It's ACE miniline again but compared to the original, it is thin and flimsy.  I doubt the zincalume thickness is anywhere near as thick as the original miniline, nor with any greater life expectancy despite the painted finish.

   There are a few exceptions to old is better than new, one that stands out is guns. Can't compare a desert eagle or a glock to the old timer's pistols. And anvils that are still sold today as invaluable and irreplaceable piece of marvel, are actually rather crappy compared to modern german or swedish anvils.

----------


## Smurf

> You cut and split it too?
> That would cost good part of $400 in Sydney

   Wow..... 
Could get 3 tonnes (split and delivered) for about that much down here. 
Just as well Sydney doesn't get too cold I suppose.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Canberra is the big market for firewood, much longer season. Although this year and despite the global warming ballonie, I had the fire still going yesterday night.

----------


## David.Elliott

BumRings...Ha!
I need three white sides for the Market Gazebo we have...I got given the gazebo by a mate, and the exising blue sides do us no favours with the stained glass items we sell. 
Looked up the OzTrail website, and RRP is about $56.00 each...and the B store are listed as their retailer of choice.  Looked on the B website and they are 26 each..Long story short, three B stores that showed in stock did not have them. In one store they called the other and were told yes. drove there and no... Went to Special Orders and was told I had to pay up front...with a LOT of trepidation I did just that.  On Friday I called and  spent For Freaking Ever on hold and guess what,  they have no record of the sale. So today I have to take my receipt in to prove the sale...FFS! 
And these clowns have killed the industry!  
How Can That Be...Must be the BS they spin us about Lowest prices...  Few weeks ago I went to my local small (tiny) hardware store, (still a 18k round trip) and bought 3 small tubs of Timbermate, in order to mix to match. Paid 9.50 each. In B a few days later and they were 9.75. 
I resist buying there WHENEVER possible. I hate that place...and recently the three I have been in have no manned tills open, only the returns desk...

----------


## thetrooper

> Not too many turns .... well ... it's all straight driving once you come off the ferry to Sydney

  ha you couldnt pay me enough to drive in sydney!!!!

----------


## Marc

Special order? haha what a joke. I ordered a roof window short after hardware house was taken over by bunnings. In those days you did not need to pay up front. They gave me all the paperwork and I rang them every week for a couple of month and got reassured they were on back order. This was in 2001, 16 years later, I think I will not get my roof window. I may go back and check. You never know! 
As for Sydney traffic, it's all about timing.

----------


## JB1

> I installed a new clothesline today.  Surprisingly, the big green shed doesn't stock Hills anymore.

  Hills signed an exclusive retail agreement with Masters. 
After Masters shut, Hills sold off the naming/branding rights to the Hills Hoist. 
===================

----------


## commodorenut

Ahh, so that explains it.  The one I got (brand new in the box) was made in December 2015.

----------


## Marc

So who owns the brand now?

----------


## JB1

According to http://www.news.com.au/finance/busin...6d301fcc8da45f 
 					'Hills will no longer make and sell the Hills Hoist but the iconic Aussie clothesline will live on under new ownership. 					 
  				 					 						 							Home living products business AMES Australasia, which already  owns brands including Cyclone, Nylex and Northcote Pottery, has agreed  to buy the Hills Home Living (HHL) business from Hills and to invest in  it.'

----------


## METRIX

Built some Spotted Gum screens for a client yesterday, 3.3m long x 650 high, 30mm Spotted 10 mm gap, all hidden fixings, 5 screens in total

----------


## Bros

Were they hard to get?

----------


## METRIX

Yes, I had to make them from Spotted decking, 4 exact pieces per 135mm wide, then redress all the sides !

----------


## Bros

I thought it might have been as hardwood sawmills are getting to be a thing of the past.

----------


## OBBob

I have a bald patch on my forearm from testing my hand tools after sharpening... bahaha. 😀

----------


## MattFenceFinish

Finally finished our chicken pen and coop the other day.
Built from old pine poles from a local vineyard, pallet wood and spare colorbond sheeting we had left over from our house and fence.
Fresh eggs, so much better than shop bought ones!

----------


## toooldforthis

geez, looking at the size of those gates you have either big chooks or big eggs, or both.

----------


## Bigboboz

Could be to keep other things out rather than the chooks in!

----------


## phild01

I wondered if it was because he doesn't want to clip their wings.

----------


## MattFenceFinish

I need the gates to get the ostriches in 😉 
I got the gates for free on gumtree, pretty much a perfect fit, so I made do.

----------


## Moondog55

Today I am trying to take the rims and tyres off of the old Falcon ute and put on some old unroadworthy rims and trying to get the chain locker off the tray. At 0100 last night some parasite scumbags torched the ute trying to milk the petrol tank

----------


## Moondog55

Today I am trying to take the rims and tyres off of the old Falcon ute and put on some old unroadworthy rims and trying to get the chain locker off the tray. At 0100 last night some parasite scumbags torched the ute trying to milk the petrol tank

----------


## plum

My condolences Moondog. So many scumbags in this world.

----------


## chrisp

> My condolences Moondog. So many scumbags in this world.

   :Wat they said:

----------


## r3nov8or

Damn sad news Moondog. Way too much of that sort of thing going on these days  :Frown:

----------


## phild01

Bastards.

----------


## Armers

That is messed up!! 
Condolences Moondog... not the best thing to be woken up to!@!

----------


## PhilT2

So what exactly happened? They were siphoning the tank and stopped for a smoke?

----------


## Cecile

> So what exactly happened? They were siphoning the tank and stopped for a smoke?

  We're not sure.  Young lass two doors down woke to see three people messing with her car in the driveway.  One she said was pouring petrol on the bonnet. Silly move, but she got a cricket bat and chased them.  While she was reporting it to 000, Ted's ute went up.  The fire brigade could not get the bonnet open and in the light of day it's pretty clear that whoever torched it tried to get under the bonnet first, damaging it.  No idea how the fire happened, presumably the assessor will be able to find out.  Interestingly, the engine compartment is pretty undamaged.  And, we didn't hear a thing until our next door neighbour came banging on our bedroom window to wake us at 1am.   
Sorry for the sideways pic, it's not sideways on the computer!

----------


## Moondog55

Car fires are nasty and dangerous to fight. Kudos to the local CFA brigade. Now looking for cheap/ reliable/powerful/economical transport for me-own-self and all my camping gear. Must have tow-bar A/C would be nice

----------


## r3nov8or

Your Sig is unfortunately accurate at the moment

----------


## SlowMick

That's awful Moondog.  Hope something suitable turns up quickly.

----------


## Bros

Typical of some of the low life scum that inhabit our environment, couldn’t get enough fuel so they torch it.  
Hope you get a replacement soon.

----------


## Moondog55

Asking that question in the tools section

----------


## woodbe

Bad luck Moondog  :Frown:  
Looking on carsales, their are some similar older ford utes that are under $2k 
If these issues are in your area, be better to have the ute off the road and out of sight.

----------


## phild01

> If these issues are in your area, be better to have the ute off the road and out of sight.

  Actually a prudent comment.  Wouldn't matter the area type, as who do these things might get a kick at having a second go at the replacement.

----------


## Moondog55

No room or we would have, the Sorrento takes precedence anyway. SWMBO won't let me buy a motorbike which we would have room for, not even a Honda Postie 
At least it wasn't a hundred year old cypress hedge

----------


## r3nov8or

> No room or we would have, ...

   You built a very long carport. What has Cecile done with all the space?  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## Moondog55

What carport? We built a PARTY SPACE It is now filled with renovating stuff until we finish renovating and can afford a new shed/mancave.
Truth is most of it is my crapola
Today I started trueing the ends of the Merbau for the small deck/landing in front of the front door

----------


## METRIX

Pulling down tis dangerous deck, walking on it is like walking on Jelly, very shoddy built, has 190 joists which have been cut down to 90 at the right end, pointless putting 190 in there. 
Has some nice 150x100 hardwood posts, look like Blackbutt

----------


## Bros

Surprising they didn't want you to fix it?

----------


## Marc

Interesting concept ... may be they wanted to save on hangers?

----------


## METRIX

> Surprising they didn't want you to fix it?

  They did, but it had to be completely rebuilt, plus it's ugly at the front of the house, so it's going going gone.

----------


## Bros

> They did, but it had to be completely rebuilt, plus it's ugly at the front of the house, so it's going going gone.

  You must be pretty persuasive as the old term the customer is always right doesn't apply.

----------


## Marc

If the butchered joist were flexing that will have done most of the convincing. or you could jump around on it for dramatic effect ... don't know how much Metrix weights but 80 or 90 kilos would do the trick. Or talk about a party of 40 teenagers on that thing ...  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

I'm sure you would agree, it was a bloody ugly looking thing, especially with those oversized paddle pop sticks

----------


## METRIX

> If the butchered joist were flexing that will have done most of the convincing. or you could jump around on it for dramatic effect ... don't know how much Metrix weights but 80 or 90 kilos would do the trick. Or talk about a party of 40 teenagers on that thing ...

  Besides the flexing of the joists, stand down below and simply push it, and watch it wobble like a branch on a tree, these are the types of decks which collapse injuring or killing people on or underneath it. 
They have another one around the side which also flexes bad when walked on, this one has a 7m drop to the neighbours house below.

----------


## METRIX

> You must be pretty persuasive as the old term the customer is always right doesn't apply.

  You gotta do what's right by them, this thing is completely unsafe and with two small children not worth the risk, the owners were divided on to keep it or tear it down. 
In this case that old saying still holds true, just happens the wife was right  :Smilie: , she wanted it gone, hubby liked the idea of it, didn't take too much convincing, they have two other decks to use so this one was just excess and an accident waiting to happen. 
The only thing it was useful for was working off it to replace the rotted barge boards,

----------


## toooldforthis

> I'm sure you would agree, it was a bloody ugly looking thing, especially with those oversized paddle pop sticks

  the retro police will be onto you! 
can you come and do mine when you're finished?
the carport is 3m wide approx. and the overhang/balcony is 1.5m  :Shock:    
for some reason the local tradies run away ... screaming... down the hill... which is probably where the house will end up one day.

----------


## Bros

> In this case that old saying still holds true, just happens the wife was right , she wanted it gone, hubby liked the idea of it, didn't take too much convincing, they have two other decks to use so this one was just excess and an accident waiting to happen.

  So you only had to push a little as one was for one against, if they both were for keeping it they would have got someone else.

----------


## Bros

> the retro police will be onto you! 
> can you come and do mine when you're finished?
> the carport is 3m wide approx. and the overhang/balcony is 1.5m    
> for some reason the local tradies run away ... screaming... down the hill... which is probably where the house will end up one day.

  Looks like you have it held up with Acro props. Don't have any big parties.

----------


## phild01

Hope it is well secured to the house.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Looks like you have it held up with Acro props. Don't have any big parties.

  don't exaggerate.
2" water pipe thank you very much.
been there since 1963 - much to everyone's surprise I might add.   

> Hope it is well secured to the house.

  secured?
lol
it IS the house. (deck joists are also lounge room joists). 
next (maybe) job is to take off the lathe& plaster on the rooms that that balcony hangs off.
maybe 150m2 of plaster. very thick. so very heavy.
one concern is I will be removing a lot of counter weight to that balcony, which has a roof btw.

----------


## METRIX

30 second under the electric planer, reveals some very nice hardwood from those old posts.    .

----------


## phild01

Hard to beat that for good timber. Glad you didn't throw it.

----------


## METRIX

No way, wouldn't throw this out, there are also lengths of 300 x 50 x 2.7m

----------


## JB1

Speaking of timber. 
Purchased 2 spotted gum posts for my porch of my new house. 
250x250  :Smilie:  
I had to buy 3.6m as the seller didn't have a 3m lengths.  I'll make something out of the off cut. 
I'm debating if I should plane it down smooth (before installation) or just give it a light sand with a orbital sander for a rustic look. 
I got my steel fabricator to drill some holes in some garage brick lintels off cuts to use as T Blade post supports. I couldn't find anything off the shelf so this is perfect (and free!). I did ask for 4 holes on the T blade but he only drilled 2. Not sure if 2 is sufficient.  
Looking very forward to getting it installed.  
I used 200x200 post in my last house's porch and it looked great. Many positive comments about it. 
I was debating if I should go 200x200 again as it's substantially cheaper but once I saw the 250x250 in person all logic went out the window! 
I noticed that large posts like these are cheaper in QLD, I suppose freight to Melb is expensive.  
====

----------


## phild01

You mean plane with a standard planer, if I tried that I get gouge lines all over it.  I'd hit it with a belt sander, perhaps clean it up first to kill the grey if present.

----------


## JB1

Last time I spent ages with a belt sander even with a course grit. 
Maybe because spotted gum is very hard the belt sander took off very little (to see the grain).  
I ended up using a plane, and then belt sanding it with a fine grit paper.   
====

----------


## r3nov8or

Sounds like you do this a bit, so I reckon a wide thicknesser would be a worthwhile investment

----------


## JB1

> Sounds like you do this a bit, so I reckon a wide thicknesser would be a worthwhile investment

  Naah this is only my 2nd owner build house I'm doing. 
I'm also purchasing 20 pieces of 100x100 recycled messmate timber post to use internally as screening.  
The guy I'm purchasing it from is a carpenter who will run it through a thicknesser for me. Will end up approx 90x90. 
His passion is one off items rather than normal carpentry. 
I'm going to get him to make me a custom door from recycled blackbutt.  Here is a table he's made, my door will be very similar but without the bow tie things. 
My door will be approx 2600h x 1200w. I'll finalise the height once the roof truss is on. I think I'm more excited about the posts, doors and windows than I am about the new house  :Biggrin:  
====

----------


## Marc

> Besides the flexing of the joists, stand down below and simply push it, and watch it wobble like a branch on a tree, these are the types of decks which collapse injuring or killing people on or underneath it. 
> They have another one around the side which also flexes bad when walked on, this one has a 7m drop to the neighbours house below.

  Yeiks ... Is there ever a case where the builder is called back to account for his deed?

----------


## Marc

> I got my steel fabricator to drill some holes in some garage brick lintels off cuts to use as T Blade post supports. I couldn't find anything off the shelf so this is perfect (and free!). I did ask for 4 holes on the T blade but he only drilled 2. Not sure if 2 is sufficient.

  2 is OK but should have been offset and not vertical in line. However if you have decent bracing it should be OK with hardwood. How many are you talking about? 
Can you drill it? It looks like plain steel. You will need to paint it with zinc and top coat it ... or ... HDG
I would re drill it or get it done.

----------


## METRIX

> Yeiks ... Is there ever a case where the builder is called back to account for his deed?

  All the time, problem is these were not built by a builder, but DIY, the house was sold a few years ago and now it's the new owners problem.

----------


## Marc

Oh, that explains it. Oh well, more power to you. 
Post a picture of the new one you build.

----------


## JB1

> 2 is OK but should have been offset and not vertical in line. However if you have decent bracing it should be OK with hardwood. How many are you talking about? 
> Can you drill it? It looks like plain steel. You will need to paint it with zinc and top coat it ... or ... HDG
> I would re drill it or get it done.

  Yeah should have been offset. 
Issue is I don't have a 18mm drill bit. Maybe my chippy has. 
2 Posts for the porch, so will be braced at the top by roof trusses. As is, I highly doubt it's going anywhere.  90x90 pine is sufficient for this small porch 2.0m x 1.5m 
If I get it re-drilled I'd ask for 2 new offset holes, maybe 20mm or larger.  The larger holes will make my carpenters life easier.    
====

----------


## Marc

18mm or 20mm ? What size bolt are you going to use? Ordinary bolts come in standard sizes 12mm / 16mm / 19mm diameter. Sure for a post that is 250mm square, a 19mm bolt will look just right and for that you need a 20 mm hole in your steel base. 
having said that, you can drill a bigger hole if you want because the post is not resting on the bolts but on the web of that steel beam and the bolts are just holding the two sides together. 
But that is not a hole to drill with a twist drill, unless you have an industrial size drill press. Best way to cut those holes is using a magnetic base drill with a hole cutter.

----------


## JB1

Correct, the bolts are just there to stop it slipping off the web.  
I calculated the weight of each post and it will be around 170kg each, small porch so I doubt uplift will be an issue.  
I was planning on using 12mm cup bolts (260mm long). 
I offered to purchase a 16mm auger drill bit for the carpenter who will install it. At the end of the day he will be installing it.      
====

----------


## METRIX

> Correct, the bolts are just there to stop it slipping off the web.  
> I calculated the weight of each post and it will be around 170kg each, small porch so I doubt uplift will be an issue.  
> I was planning on using 12mm cup bolts (260mm long). 
> I offered to purchase a 16mm auger drill bit for the carpenter who will install it. At the end of the day he will be installing it.

  
I would countersink the bolts and use Stainless Hex bolts, they look a lot nicer, but there is issues with Stainless and Gal touching, so probably go for Gal Hex heads.
12mm will look wrong, too small, 16 would be minimum I would go for,

----------


## Marc

I would avoid SS only because of the galling. Have SS on HDG for years on a jetty and no issues at all, and in that case the contact between bolt and steel is minimal. 
I agree with size. 16 or 19mm. Countersunk ... probably looking better without stuff sticking out of the post. Auger bit not necessary, a spade drill bit will do it. 
Remember to do the bigger countersink hole first and the bolt hole after or you will stuff it up.

----------


## JB1

Only reason I'm considering using 12mm is to make life easier for my chippy with the existing 18mm hole. 
16mm bolt into 18mm is going to be a struggle to drill straight.  
=============

----------


## r3nov8or

What's your plan for placement of the post onto the baseplate? Sitting on top of the bolt ends or sink 4 holes to sit flush on the plate?

----------


## METRIX

> Only reason I'm considering using 12mm is to make life easier for my chippy with the existing 18mm hole. 
> 16mm bolt into 18mm is going to be a struggle to drill straight.  
> =============

  
I would consider doing what you are doing a different way. 
Sutton have long series drill bits they don't cost much (10mm under $30) and are around 180mm long, suitable for steel or timber, you just need an 8 or 10mm version to act as pilot hole. 
Cut the base of the post to fit the T blade. 
Mark the holes (I would have put 4 bolts in these posts anyway, they are too big for two bolts, not for strength more for looks. 
Put the T Blade in, clamp it in position, 
Drill into the post and through the steel in one go from both sides of the post, if he doesn't have a drill press then do it manually, it's not that hard to drill from both sides and match up in the middle 
Or, drill 4 new holes in th T blade, mark hole on the timber, use drill pres and auger bit to go through, job done, again if no drill press suitable, free hand it.

----------


## JB1

Great idea about the pilot hole. That's why I'm not a chippy.  
I'll suggest this to chippy, everyone will have to drilled on-site for logistic reasons.   

> What's your plan for placement of the post onto the baseplate? Sitting on top of the bolt ends or sink 4 holes to sit flush on the plate?

  Plan wass to have the post sit directly on top of the bolt heads, but now you mention it, no reason why I couldn't recess the bolt head. 
==============

----------


## r3nov8or

> Plan wass to have the post sit directly on top of the bolt heads, but now you mention it, no reason why I couldn't recess the bolt head.

  If it's going to be often wet, sitting on top of the bolts would provide better airflow for drying 
Obviously best to decide on this before drilling the horizontal holes

----------


## METRIX

> Great idea about the pilot hole. That's why I'm not a chippy.  
> I'll suggest this to chippy, everyone will have to drilled on-site for logistic reasons.   
> Plan wass to have the post sit directly on top of the bolt heads, but now you mention it, no reason why I couldn't recess the bolt head. 
> ==============

  
Yep, it's very rare to get anything pre drill from the factory, these types of things are normally done on site.
I would recess the bolts into the base of the timber and let it sit on the plate, this will keep it 10mm off the ground, if your worried put 5mm packers on top of the Blade. 
Remember Spotted gum has a durability of 15-25 years in ground and 40+ above ground. 
I would apply a few coats of bitumen based waterproofing as a backup onto the base just to stop any water wicking up it, I would also cold Gal any holes you drill into the bar, and then paint it black. 
Think about this, I went to a pergola last week, 18 years old, H4 posts in low stirrups on slab (post was approx 30mm off the slab), they paved above the stirrups around 15 years ago, including the sand base and paver the tops of the pavers were approximately 80mm above the original slab. 
I had to move the posts to facilitate a new addition, pulled the pavers up around the post and it was very damp under there, I thought the post would have suffered,  to my surprise the posts were in about 98% perfect condition, the stirrup had rusted out badly. 
Spotted Gum is naturally a more resilient timber than a piece of crappy H4 pine.

----------


## r3nov8or

Looks like onto the plate is the way to go  :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

I have sometimes wondered if you heard it coming whether you would have time to roll out of bed?
the answer is No.
1:15 this am.   
about 400mm dia, and maybe 7m long overall
missed the house, but not the neighbours lovely patio.

----------


## phild01

Years ago I heard one creaking at 1am, had time to watch it fall to the street below.

----------


## METRIX

> I have sometimes wondered if you heard it coming whether you would have time to roll out of bed?
> the answer is No.
> 1:15 this am.
> about 400mm dia, and maybe 7m long overall
> missed the house, but not the neighbours lovely patio.

  Nope you won't hear them, below are some from my area with my local SES unit, 7m is a baby, some of the ones in these photos were up to 15-20m 
One we went to ripped the bedroom clean off the house, the lady was asleep, and woke up to notice her husband was not in bed as he was out watching TV. 
She went out to tell him to come to bed, 20 seconds after walking out of the bedroom this massive tree came down, through the roof and destroying the entire bedroom, if she had been in bed who knows what the outcome would have been. 
 Of course when most of them come down it was always pouring rain, and around 11:00pm to 2:00am, sometimes they missed the house, most times they didn't.

----------


## toooldforthis

> 7m is a baby, some of the ones in these photos were up to 15-20m

  oh yep.
this one was just a branch tho, from about 15m up. 
tree looked healthy.
they calls these trees widow makers over here cause they are notorious for dropping a branch when least expected.
it was a still rainless windless night up here.
in fact I could count the number of times it has rained since last winter on one hand and still have a few fingers left over.

----------


## METRIX

Yep, called widow makers here as well, strange as usually when they get stressed from lack of water they drop branches, but not like that one, it looks like half a tree sized branch. 
Same here, it has only really rained here maybe twice in the last 6 months, some small drizzles but nothing else.

----------


## MorganGT

When I was a kid we had 2 big redgum trees in our yard. One night we were all woken up by a huge THUMP, didn't know what it was and went back to sleep.
Come the morning and we discovered a huge branch about 2' diameter at its base and tapering to about 1' over more than 40' in length had fallen neatly in the narrow gap between the house and garage and alongside the driveway, neatly missing everything by dropping in the only spot something that big could have fallen without hitting something expensive.

----------


## toooldforthis

> When I was a kid we had 2 big redgum trees in our yard. One night we were all woken up by a huge THUMP, didn't know what it was and went back to sleep.
> Come the morning and we discovered a huge branch about 2' diameter at its base and tapering to about 1' over more than 40' in length had fallen neatly in the narrow gap between the house and garage and alongside the driveway, neatly missing everything by dropping in the only spot something that big could have fallen without hitting something expensive.

  redgums are known to be considerate like that.

----------


## METRIX

So went back to the death trap deck today, I am amazed this thing did not collapse, probably only because nobody used it according to the neighbour. 
190x45 that were cut down to less than 90mm hanging of a steel angle !!!!! 
Checking the specs that 100mm hanging on the steel would have been under massive overload if it was used as a normal deck and actually had people on it.
The deck spanned over 2.5m, specs come back at 362% capacity overload with 25mm deflection even at a tiny 13kg/sqm, lucky it's gone because somebody would have got hurt. 
I don't understand the mentality of some people, what would possess you to think you could cut that much off the timber and it would be ok !!!! 
The construction of the entire thing was so shoddy.
Yes that is all that was holding the joists on, two clouts in each side of the bracket not structural nails - clouts, and half of them were bent, the lucky brackets got two clouts, most had one !!!!! 
Needles to say it wasn't hard to pull it down.

----------


## Marc

Scary stuff

----------


## Moondog55

Today I bought a new winter tent, I saved $1300- and only paid $1400-
This is a "REAL" tent with a wood stove as part of the package.
For my ski camp up the High Plains at Falls Creek, I used part of my inheritance from my Dad

----------


## phild01

> Today I bought a new winter tent, I saved $1300- and only paid $1400-
> This is a "REAL" tent with a wood stove as part of the package.
> For my ski camp up the High Plains at Falls Creek, I used part of my inheritance from my Dad

  pics and whatever happened with the trailer you wanted? Someone up this way wants $2.5K for a lockable fibreglass 1.25m3.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Today I bought a new winter tent, I saved $1300- and only paid $1400-
> This is a "REAL" tent with a wood stove as part of the package.
> For my ski camp up the High Plains at Falls Creek, I used part of my inheritance from my Dad

  Wood stove! Cosy. Well done

----------


## Moondog55

Well Phil I lost the ute [ Arson attack; it was torched and I lost it all] so no real need for a new small trailer in the short term. Cecile is the one who needs the big flat bed so she is now in charge od looking for a small trailer and rooftop tent to use with it

----------


## METRIX

Death trap deck and pergola all gone, I'm sure you will agree it looks a lot better without it, now the work can start on the front of the house.

----------


## sol381

Im amazed those joists didnt split where the notch out was.. how it even stayed up with no weight is a miracle. I take it whoever bought the house didnt get a building inspection.

----------


## METRIX

> Im amazed those joists didnt split where the notch out was.. how it even stayed up with no weight is a miracle. I take it whoever bought the house didnt get a building inspection.

  Not sure if they got inspection, but a lot of shoddy work been done here. 
The carport also wobbles with the slightest push, it’s 7m wide x 6m deep no bracing I will be speaking to them about it as well

----------


## Bros

> The carport also wobbles with the slightest push, it’s 7m wide x 6m deep no bracing I will be speaking to them about it as well

   Seen plenty of freestanding carports and none of them are braced.

----------


## METRIX

> Seen plenty of freestanding carports and none of them are braced.

  So have I, they were probably built properly though, this one moves way too much at the slightest touch, probably built by the same person that did the deck.

----------


## Bros

> So have I, they were probably built properly though, this one moves way too much at the slightest touch, probably built by the same person that did the deck.

   OK got the wrong impression I thought you were implying that all carports should be braced.

----------


## Moondog55

> pics and whatever happened with the trailer you wanted? Someone up this way wants $2.5K for a lockable fibreglass 1.25m3.

  https://www.tomsoutdoors.com.au/coll...ent-kit-w-fire

----------


## Marc

> ... The carport also wobbles with the slightest push, its 7m wide x 6m deep no bracing ...

  Reminds me of one I've seen ... that one had a tile roof ...  :Shock:      

> Seen plenty of freestanding carports and none of them are braced.

  Bracing can have many forms not necessarily a diagonal piece of wood.  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

This has to be a first, I found something in Bunnings Made in Australia cheaper than the Made in China Version !!!!! 
As to be expected the Australian made one was better quality as well, it was wider and more sturdy.

----------


## Bros

Better frame that as you don't see it to often.

----------


## r3nov8or

"This one time, at band clamp..."   :Blush7:

----------


## Moondog55

My DIY stoves have all worked well enough but this factory made one is something else again. Also the OzTent just arrived, Cecile and I bought an RV 5 with some extra bits. New cots and brand new Sea2Summit 100mm thick mattresses.
I admit to being too damned old and stiff to sleep on the ground for too long now.  *"Thanks Dad"*

----------


## toooldforthis

I like the look of that.
is bubble wrap slow burn?

----------


## METRIX

Playing with some new software on the phone for image manipulation, can get some impressive results.

----------


## Armers

> Also the OzTent just arrived, Cecile and I bought an RV 5.

  Hows the RV5 going, Where did you get him from? I drool over these every time i see them. As much as I love my swag, my kids are starting to peak and interest in coming with me camping and the the RV series look great!

----------


## Cecile

> Hows the RV5 going, Where did you get him from? I drool over these every time i see them. As much as I love my swag, my kids are starting to peak and interest in coming with me camping and the the RV series look great!

  We ordered it online from Snowy's but have not even taken it out of the box yet.  We also recently bought a Helsport Varanger Camp Tipi as a base camp tent, the photos of the stove above were part of the tent package.  This long weekend we may take both tents up to our favourite campsite a couple of hours from here and test them out.  The RV5 will be coming to Tasmania with us in October, strapped to the top of the car. 
Apparently Ray's will price match the RV5, but we got it without any shipping charges.

----------


## Armers

> We ordered it online from Snowy's but have not even taken it out of the box yet.

  Really... i would have had it out and about by now  :Biggrin: .. I am looking at the RV2 at this point in time! Who knows i might just end up with a double swag.

----------


## woodbe

We started with a large tent outback, but the time, the weight, and the lack of useful and wasteful space. 
Moved on to a swag. Much better, more comfortable, faster to setup and pack them up. 
The tent is useful on a trip if you spend a lot of time (days) in one place, but we move every day or two.

----------


## Moondog55

You can't stand up and stretch out in a swag tho. 
We'll take pix and report back after the long W/E
I think I made a major mistake tho and I've ordered cots that will take up too much room in this tent, it is after all only 2600 * 2600 and the cots joined up are bigger than out bed at home
I see us downsizing to 800mm wide cots with this tent

----------


## Armers

> You can't stand up and stretch out in a swag tho.

  Depends on how you set it up  :Yikes2:

----------


## woodbe

Well, we sleep in the swag, not stand up. lol. 
In the morning, we unzip the cover and the insect mesh and can stand up and stretch out. 
On good days we leave the cover rolled up and can watch the stars and moon before dropping off to sleep. One of the best places to sleep in the outback and we have done almost everything else to sleep in the outback.

----------


## Moondog55

OK It doesn't rain very often in the Outback
We'll be using this little tent in Tassie and the tipi is for the snow

----------


## woodbe

In tassie, we use an Awning from the vehicle protecting the swags if the weather isn't good. 
Can also add side Awning walls and close the whole area if we want. Way more flexible and bigger than a tent. 
We've been using all sorts of camping gear for decades. Good swags are better and quicker and way more comfortable than a big 2.6x2.6m 25kg tent.  
For hiking, we use small tents like the Tarptent way less than 2Kg or a Hammock in tree areas. 
Big tent is good if we camp for days and days at the same place with lots of stuff.

----------


## Cecile

> In tassie, we use an Awning from the vehicle protecting the swags if the weather isn't good. 
> Can also add side Awning walls and close the whole area if we want. Way more flexible and bigger than a tent. 
> We've been using all sorts of camping gear for decades. Good swags are better and quicker and way more comfortable than a big 2.6x2.6m 25kg tent.  
> For hiking, we use small tents like the Tarptent way less than 2Kg or a Hammock in tree areas. 
> Big tent is good if we camp for days and days at the same place with lots of stuff.

  I'm more of a novice camper (I'll do it, under sufferance, as long as I can get on and off a raised bed of some kind) and Ted's very experienced.  He's finding sleeping on the ground on a mat less and less do-able, and I simply can't because of a really bad back.  I caved in and agreed to the OzTent because it's quick to put up.  We'll see how it goes.

----------


## Bros

> I admit to being too damned old and stiff to sleep on the ground for too long now.

   Getting down is the easy part getting up is the hard bit.

----------


## Moondog55

We are extremely disappointed in the RV-5, it isn't the tent I knew when it was made in Australia, while advertised and sold as a canvas tent it is polyurethane coated ripstop and is the worst condensation machine I have ever come across. Also it is very badly made, loose stitches etc
Not suitable for the purpose sold really. Looking to make a warranty claim being not as advertised and not of merchantable quality

----------


## Armers

Sad to hear that, they "review" quite well..    

> Looking to make a warranty claim being not as advertised and not of merchantable quality

  Look for a full refund then, if that's the case. no need for a warranty claim esp if its "not suitable for the purpose sold"

----------


## Marc

Bought a new car for my other half ...   so put her beloved holden for sale not one hour ago.
Had my first message ... "Hello ... is your car still for sale? What is your lowest price?  :Annoyed:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

> Sad to hear that, they "review" quite well..    
> Look for a full refund then, if that's the case. no need for a warranty claim esp if its "not suitable for the purpose sold"

  I think we have been offered a refund and they will collect and ship back So what do we get for a replacement? No swags on the ground for Cecile and it needs to be able to take two king sized cots

----------


## chrisp

> I think we have been offered a refund and they will collect and ship back So what do we get for a replacement? No swags on the ground for Cecile and it needs to be able to take two king sized cots

  What about a motel room at your chosen location?  :Redface: ) 
We camped useing a very large tent for many years and upgraded to a locally made (read Australian-made) camper trailer with queens-sized inner spring mattress - absolute bliss compared to a lilo on the ground! 
’Ripstop’ made me nervous when choosing a camper trailer. I went with ‘waxconverters’ for the camper trailer and it has been fantastic.

----------


## Cecile

> What about a motel room at your chosen location

  Motels are okay, so are country pub rooms, but not every night. 
We wanted this tent for touring, mostly one night stops.  The Sorento ball weight won't take a camper trailer, so an easy-up tent is what we really need, hence the RV5.  In addition to its quality control issues, it's probably too small for two camp stretchers.  We have multiple other tents and shelters for longer stays, like if we go to somewhere to stay for more than a few days. 
A disappointing exercise!

----------


## phild01

> Motels are okay, so are country pub rooms, but not every night. 
> We wanted this tent for touring, mostly one night stops.  The Sorento ball weight won't take a camper trailer,

   Shame, as it has a towing capacity for twice that 100kg limit.
You could get a reasonable camper setup under 1000kg, I would think.   https://www.carsguide.com.au/car-adv...l-weight-40247 "Our information is that there is nothing on the horizon that will change the towball weight, but we are told the Sorento will tow 2 tonnes if the caravan or whatever is being towed is loaded correctly and a load-equalising hitch is used and used properly. Kia has a hitch available, and you could also go to a company like Hayman-Reese."

----------


## Marc

> Bought a new car for my other half ...   so put her beloved holden for sale not one hour ago.
> Had my first message ... "Hello ... is your car still for sale? What is your lowest price?

  Soo ... I say ... Price as per ad, may be negotiable a bit, must come and inspect ... 
And the reply: 
Thank you for getting back. I am fine with the price likewise the condition as described on the ad, exactly what I am looking for. I have just got a job with Falcon Oil & Gas Bentaloo Basin NT, Australia, and the reception is terrible and bla bla ... I am already in talks with the courier that will handle the pickup and delivery to my new house here in Darwin. 
As regards the payment, I can pay you trough direct bank deposit (EFT), using paypal instant bank wire transfer service, linked up with mu ANZ bank account, I will need your bank details and I will make the payment through paypal facility to your bank account all I will need is your act number BSB number and acct name.  
I answered that If he wants to pay with PayPal he can use my email, no need for bank details.
A follow up email asking for confirmation of the price ... before I make the payment ... then nothing.
Is that weird or what?

----------


## PhilT2

> Is that weird or what?

  Nothing weird about it at all. Just another version of an old scam that has been around for years. Warning over online scammers targeting car buyers and sellers - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## Marc

And here comes the punchline, text book.    

> I was just about to pay when i had this problem with the pick up, my pick up agent says i will need to pay for the pick up before they can schedule a pick up , they charged me $850 for pick up and delivery and payments for pick up made through them is made to their corporate international headquarters which is in china and the payments is made through western union money transfer, i will add the $850 to the money i will send as soon as i have made the payments, i will email you and let you know and please i will need you to help me send the money to my pick up agent HQ in china through western union money transfer,this can be done at any post office,there is always western union money transfer section in most post offices,you can also do it online at (www.westernunion.com.au),i would have done it myself but didn't bring my credit card here,i will appreciate your help here and thanks for your understanding.

  I reported the scam attempt to Gumtree and they banned the user ... not that it means much. They are based overseas obviously.

----------


## Bros

One for Marc, one of his royal mates.

----------


## METRIX

Installed a new door with digital lock and super dooper pooper scooper long handle this morning, still to be painted in Monument, these solid core doors weigh a ton.

----------


## Armers

that's sexy as ! 
I am a major fan of solid core doors... all of mine in my house are. I've gotten over flinching when the kids slam them!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> Installed a new door with digital lock and super dooper pooper scooper long handle this morning, still to be painted in Monument, these solid core doors weigh a ton.

  Is that laminated glass?

----------


## METRIX

> . I've gotten over flinching when the kids slam them!

  Automatic door closer will fix that, lets see them try slam it with one of those fitted  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> that's sexy as !

  Yeah it will come up nice, this is the look they are after.

----------


## phild01

> Is that laminated glass?

  Has to be laminated or safety glass.  If not, a window film should fix it.

----------


## METRIX

> Is that laminated glass?

   No it would be whatever was fitted when it was installed which would be float., didn't touch the glass so it is what it was.
Yes fitting a film to it is a good idea if small kids are around if you don't want to replace it, this was suggested for other windows in the house as well. 
Different story if you are replacing glass for whatever reason you need to replace it with whatever the current standards require. 
Laminated is what I always put in around front doors when replacing or from new because you can get it from a glazier same day.
Safety takes a week turnaround plus laminated is not that much more in $$ than regular float and much stronger than safety.

----------


## Bigboboz

I've started putting in security laminated glass. Not much more but if the claims are true much tougher.   
Anyone with experience of it being tested?

----------


## commodorenut

Not personal experience, but a work colleague did it recently, and now has 2nd thoughts.  His kitchen window is prone to an errant ball from the kids playing in the backyard, but for "aesthetic reasons" they don't want grilles on the outside.   
After several breakages - the last one resulting in shards hitting his wife, he went with laminated, but they were up-sold to "security laminated" touted as being much tougher, as well as close to impervious for someone trying to break in.  A week later it was broken again by a ball - but held together.  He reckons it was a much softer hit from the ball that caused it to break (which by all accounts the traditional glass has taken without damage many times).   Because the polymer layer is thicker in the "security" one, he thinks the thinner glass layers may have been more prone to breakage from a mild impact.  It would be interesting to compare the thickness of the glass, and the impact resistance, to regular laminated glass.

----------


## Bigboboz

Interesting point re the glass thickness. I asked the salesperson this exact question and he had no idea.  I tried googling about experiences with security laminated glass and didn't come across much. 
I went with it in the end as I didn't expect much reason for it to receive accidental hits in our situation and preferred the break in resistence.   
I'm still curious about how good it actually is in a break in situation. I wonder if it can just be kicked out of the window frame, ie it's technically held together but it's no longer in place!

----------


## commodorenut

I think the idea of the thicker polymer layer is 2-fold - one to provide the cutting resistance (which is rather difficult with broken glass bonded to both sides of it) and also to make it more rigid and resist the kick-out move.  Im my mate's case, the window hasn't really deflected at all from it's pre-broken position, and they've left it in place as it's still doing the job.  He's getting it replaced near the end of June (once the grille arrives), so I'll see if he can take a look & judge how rigid or floppy it is once it's out of the frame.

----------


## Bigboboz

> so I'll see if he can take a look & judge how rigid or floppy it is once it's out of the frame.

  That would be very interesting, thanks.

----------


## Armers

> Automatic door closer will fix that, lets see them try slam it with one of those fitted

  Meh, once they loose a finger or two they'll stop.... eventually!

----------


## METRIX

Took some photos on the weekend on a track close to me, it's amazing the quality of the cameras in the phones these days.
Below are the original (shrunk to fit on here) and a portion of the original zoomed in.

----------


## toooldforthis

Have had my visa card details hacked and someone interstate  has been skimming the account.
It is a card with a low limit and I only use it for on-line purchases when I can't use a centralised service like paypal  in case something like this happens.  
Anyway thought I would mention it here because it happen after I purchased an item I mentioned in this link https://www.renovateforum.com/f195/w...6/#post1077057 from mica lighting.
The item arrived ok, and I am not saying the company was the issue (they have been informed), but the skimming started straight after this transaction, and transactions on the card are rare. Of course the details could have been compromised on an earlier transaction and they bided their time til using them.  
I only twigged before normal checking of the account because I got a text from RACQ about a membership setup with a link, which I  blocked as spam since it was from a mobile number and I have nothing with them. I searched the mobile number and it has been responsible for sending out multiple bogus texts from various organisations.  
So after I found the bank skimming I rang RACQ this morning and it turns out the naughty people have set up some "accounts" there using my card number and my mobile number  but different email and DOB. So obviously more than card skimming but some identity theft going on as well.

----------


## METRIX

I have always had my credit card with Citibank, it has been changed about 3 times instigated by them after they suspected the details were stolen. 
I have bought plenty from mica never had any issues.

----------


## r3nov8or

The vast majority of card stealing is a result of simply guessing card number, expiry date and CVV combinations. The transactions start small and get bigger. One of mine started with the purchase of a book of stamps in the USA, then flights to Peru and Argentina.

----------


## METRIX

> The vast majority of card stealing is a result of simply guessing card number, expiry date and CVV combinations. The transactions start small and get bigger. One of mine started with the purchase of a book of stamps in the USA, then flights to Peru and Argentina.

  Did you like Peru, I've heard it's nice  :Smilie:

----------


## DavoSyd

> Took some photos on the weekend on a track close to me, it's amazing the quality of the cameras in the phones these days.
> Below are the original (shrunk to fit on here) and a portion of the original zoomed in.

  if you don't already, check out https://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au...nature-reserve in spring  :Wink:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Did you like Peru, I've heard it's nice

  I would like it on the record that 'one of mine' refers to when my card details were stolen, not that I did the stealing.  :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

> I have always had my credit card with Citibank, it has been changed about 3 times instigated by them after they suspected the details were stolen. 
> I have bought plenty from mica never had any issues.

  yep. they have got back to me and they are pretty happy it isn't there end.
but odd theirs was the last valid transaction for maybe a month or more and the first skim was in Melbourne.   

> The vast majority of card stealing is a result of simply guessing card number, expiry date and CVV combinations. The transactions start small and get bigger. One of mine started with the purchase of a book of stamps in the USA, then flights to Peru and Argentina.

  not in this case.
they guessed my name and phone number too to set up a RACQ account - used a different DOB and email address tho.

----------


## Bros

> The vast majority of card stealing is a result of simply guessing card number, expiry date and CVV combinations. The transactions start small and get bigger. One of mine started with the purchase of a book of stamps in the USA, then flights to Peru and Argentina.

   Mine was sheet music from Paris then 2 days later on the weekend they hit it for hire cars in US and phone bil Turkey.  
What annoyed me was the bank never picked it up as I was watching the account after I saw the small transaction.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Mine was sheet music from Paris then 2 days later on the weekend they hit it for hire cars in US and phone bil Turkey.  
> What annoyed me was the bank never picked it up as I was watching the account after I saw the small transaction.

  My bank picked it up at the flights. They called me, had stopped the card, explained the situation, gave me a reference number, asked me to look up the bank's phone number myself (they didn't suggest one, good practice) and call back, quote the reference number and I was put through to the fraud area.

----------


## Bros

> they guessed my name and phone number too to set up a RACQ account - used a different DOB and email address tho.

   Sorry but I don’t believe that as the combinations are to large.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Sorry but I don’t believe that as the combinations are to large.

  sry. didn't phrase that right.
I said "not in my case"
cause if they guessed the card no et al then they guessed my name & phone number too 
I am sure the card details have been skimmed via another online transaction somewhere in the payment chain. 
two months ago I had this email from the bank which included:  

> Dear CommBank Customer,               																		Following recent media reports detailing an incident in May 2016, we want to reassure you there is no evidence of your information being compromised and you do not need to take any action.

----------


## Bros

> I said "not in my case"
> cause if they guessed the card no et al then they guessed my name & phone number too

  I think I know what you are saying but I believe there is no guessing at all there has to be human interference. 
They have to guess 19 numbers, an expiry date and a name and phone number another 10 numbers just not possible.

----------


## toooldforthis

> I think I know what you are saying but I believe there is no guessing at all there has to be human interference. 
> They have to guess 19 numbers, an expiry date and a name and phone number another 10 numbers just not possible.

  yeah. I agree.
tho looking at a receipt from greenshed I can see printed the first 8 digits of my credit card and the expiry date, so a bit less guessing, I guess  :Smilie:

----------


## Cecile

> My bank picked it up at the flights. They called me, had stopped the card, explained the situation, gave me a reference number, asked me to look up the bank's phone number myself (they didn't suggest one, good practice) and call back, quote the reference number and I was put through to the fraud area.

  ANZ are pretty good about stuff like this.  I once bought a fairly expensive piece of jewellery from Israel using a credit card and it was stopped by the bank.  Fair enough too, I don't live in Israel!  These days, if I am going to make an unusual purchase, or travel somewhere, I let the bank know first.

----------


## Smurf

What am I up to? 
Mining. Mining's what I'm up to. 
The mine under the house that is. Well that's what I'm calling it anyway. The one where an assortment of things have been stored all these years and which now needs to be cleared prior to selling the place. Standing on dirt and I'm coming up with something of value - that's near enough to mining isn't it? 
So I'll be back down the mine until sometime around midnight.

----------


## METRIX

> What am I up to? 
> Mining. Mining's what I'm up to. 
> The mine under the house that is. Well that's what I'm calling it anyway. The one where an assortment of things have been stored all these years and which now needs to be cleared prior to selling the place. Standing on dirt and I'm coming up with something of value - that's near enough to mining isn't it? 
> So I'll be back down the mine until sometime around midnight.

  Same here, we just signed the contract today for my parents house, so now all the leftover stuff has to go go go

----------


## METRIX

Something mysterious happened this morning, mysterious stuff started falling from the sky, I thought it was the end of the world. 
Alright it rained, haven't seen rain for about 6 months here !!

----------


## Moondog55

It's Spring
So I'm weeding

----------


## phild01

> It's Spring
> So I'm weeding

  Feels like the middle of winter, I think the seasons are becoming more out of sync.
BTW it's still August!

----------


## Moondog55

Our apricot trees have been in flower for 3 days already and I have self seeded tomatoes everywhere from the compost I just spread

----------


## METRIX

Made some balancing wine bottle holders as gifts.

----------


## METRIX

One job before Christmas for client, floating outdoor table.

----------


## phild01

Nice, what's the finish?

----------


## METRIX

> Nice, what's the finish?

  Intergrain Ultraclear in Satin on Spotted Gum, then now do a MATT finish as well.

----------


## JB1

> Speaking of timber. 
> Purchased 2 spotted gum posts for my porch of my new house. 
> 250x250  
> I had to buy 3.6m as the seller didn't have a 3m lengths.  I'll make something out of the off cut. 
> I'm debating if I should plane it down smooth (before installation) or just give it a light sand with a orbital sander for a rustic look. 
> I got my steel fabricator to drill some holes in some garage brick lintels off cuts to use as T Blade post supports. I couldn't find anything off the shelf so this is perfect (and free!). I did ask for 4 holes on the T blade but he only drilled 2. Not sure if 2 is sufficient.  
> Looking very forward to getting it installed.  
> I used 200x200 post in my last house's porch and it looked great. Many positive comments about it. 
> I was debating if I should go 200x200 again as it's substantially cheaper but once I saw the 250x250 in person all logic went out the window! 
> ...

  Update from May last year. 
Finally installed them. Well, 2 chippies did the work.  
Lucky I got 3.6m posts because I needed 3.4m as we lifted the porch up. 
Ended up using 16mm gal bolts and threaded rods. 
Planed them down just enough to get rid of the saw marks, then belt sanded them with 40, 80 and 160 grit paper. Finished them off with small orbital sander. 
Couldn't tell until sanded but the colour was very different, oh well, that's spotted gum for you. 
Due to the size the circular saws didn't cut all of it so the cuts had to be finished by hand saws. 
The bastards were over 200kg each so it was tricky due to the weight. Stood them up with 5 people + 1 with a rope to stabilise it.  
Very happy with the end result. 
As a reference for the size here's my daughter. 
====

----------


## JB1

> Intergrain Ultraclear in Satin on Spotted Gum, then now do a MATT finish as well.

  Happy with the finish? 
I need to coat my posts with something. I want something that won't darken or stain the timber. 
Also waterbased is preferable to me. 
Just worked out that each post has a surface area of 3.4sqm so want something that is easy.  
====

----------


## Marc

What I am up to ... 
After 330,000 km my auto gearbox started to slip and I knew it was time to rebuild. so ... went to the auto gearbox workshop I have been taking all my cars for the last 25 years only to hear that there was nothing wrong with it. Checked the oil and test drive it. Go away he told me, come back when it is due for service in 10,000 km.
Oh well, time to find another auto expert that is conscious most of the time. 
One day later and 3 workshop owners later, I have heard the biggest amount of nonsense I can tolerate and keep a straight face at the same time. However even the morons confirmed my gearbox was shot. Found the right place and $3,200 later, I am back on the road with a lot more power. Back to needing to be careful not to spn the wheels  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

But that was not much of a muchness, what kept me busy this week was a persistent smell of rotting carcass. A whiff that came and went and made the origin harder to pinpoint. 
Searched in the firewood pile with not much success when the neighbour that is always looking for an excuse to talk, pointed to the flies that had accumulated in one of the downpipes funnel. Up on a ladder and the smell was clearly coming from there. 
A quick inspection of the joining horizontal pipe below confirmed a lot of rotting water coming out of the opening position thankfully in just the right place. 
Long story short I pulled out a rotting possum carcass and had to jettison 40,000 litres of water, call the tank cleaning mob and buy a truck of water. Thank you mr Possum, I did build a little house for you you bastard!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> What I am up to ... 
> After 330,000 km my auto gearbox started to slip and I knew it was time to rebuild. so ... went to the auto gearbox workshop

  Must be tough in the big smoke driving taxi’s. 330,000 that’s taxi klms, never had a car for more than 130,000 klm and with the latest crop of cars 150,000klm or 8 yrs would be the limit then slowly things start to go wrong. 
I recently bought a Honda HRV and they have a continuous transmission and I went on line looking for reported problems and posters said they should last 5 yrs so that is the way some people look at cars.

----------


## Bros

> Thank you mr Possum, I did build a little house for you you bastard!

----------


## phild01

> with the latest crop of cars 150,000klm or 8 yrs would be the limit then slowly things start to go wrong.

  Mine is now at 116,000 and 11 years old without incident.  With some things I hear with more recent vehicles, it would worry me about upgrading.

----------


## Moondog55

> Update from May last year. 
> Finally installed them. Well, 2 chippies did the work.  
> Lucky I got 3.6m posts because I needed 3.4m as we lifted the porch up. 
> Ended up using 16mm gal bolts and threaded rods. 
> Planed them down just enough to get rid of the saw marks, then belt sanded them with 40, 80 and 160 grit paper. Finished them off with small orbital sander. 
> Couldn't tell until sanded but the colour was very different, oh well, that's spotted gum for you. 
> Due to the size the circular saws didn't cut all of it so the cuts had to be finished by hand saws. 
> The bastards were over 200kg each so it was tricky due to the weight. Stood them up with 5 people + 1 with a rope to stabilise it.  
> Very happy with the end result. 
> ...

  Purty Those are impressive. I'm assuming that the slab is super thick with deep footings to match. Love the look

----------


## commodorenut

> Mine is now at 116,000 and 11 years old without incident.  With some things I hear with more recent vehicles, it would worry me about upgrading.

   I've got 255,000 on mine.  7 years old, no problems.   6 speed ZF auto - still shifting as smooth as when it was brand new.

----------


## JB1

> Purty Those are impressive. I'm assuming that the slab is super thick with deep footings to match. Love the look

  Thanks. 
Slab is just normal 100-150mm thickness.  
I think they are sitting on standard piers or footings. Can't remember which but nothing over-engineered.  
The left of the slab is 10mm lower than the right so the left post sits on packers. Will make sure the tiler screeds it to make level. 
----

----------


## JB1

> I've got 255,000 on mine.  7 years old, no problems.   6 speed ZF auto - still shifting as smooth as when it was brand new.

  You must not drive a Commodore  :Biggrin:  
6 speed ZF is a great transmission, but was never used in the Commodore. 
----

----------


## commodorenut

> You must not drive a Commodore  
> 6 speed ZF is a great transmission, but was never used in the Commodore. 
> ----

  I have 6 of them, and change my own gears in most of them.... but my daily is an LPi Ford.  Plenty of power & torque - enough to tow a loaded car trailer (up to 2300kg), but the running costs of a 4 cylinder.  Important when I average 640-650km/week. 
The ZF is so much nicer than the 6L80E in my wife's daily - a 6L Calais V, and it's only got half the km on it compared to the Ford (and we've had the Calais V much longer). 
Everyone has a skeleton in the closet, or a black sheep in the family - but I openly admit my one - the Ford is a great car for my particular needs.

----------


## Marc

> ...330,000 that’s taxi klms, never had a car for more than 130,000 klm and with the latest crop of cars 150,000klm or 8 yrs would be the limit then slowly things start to go wrong. 
> I recently bought a Honda HRV and they have a continuous transmission and I went on line looking for reported problems and posters said they should last 5 yrs so that is the way some people look at cars.

  Imported my Toyota Surf 96 from Japan 8 years old and 30,000 km on the clock from an Aussie english teacher. Was an interesting experience and the best car I have ever owned. of course different things went wrong and needed repairs as with any car. However in the scheme of things, it performed very well and will be of great service for years to come. An auto gearbox if serviced yearly will last a long time but everything has a limit. The oil pump eventually pumps less pressure and so the torque convertor and brakes start slipping and wearing out. The new CVT transmissions are a vulgar attempt at dishing out crap technology disguised as "modern" idea. DVT are great in ride on mowers, bad idea for cars. get in trouble in a roundabout , press the accelerator and see what happens ... or rather what does not.  
Fortunately Mazda and Subaru did not fall for this appalling european idea. We bought a superb Subaru that has the auto and manual option. Very nice car.

----------


## Bros

> Fortunately Mazda and Subaru did not fall for this appalling european idea. We bought a superb Subaru that has the auto and manual option. Very nice car.

   I think you should do some more research as the Subaru has CVT technology.

----------


## Bros

> . An auto gearbox if serviced yearly will last a long time but everything has a limit. .

  Those days are gone now as they are sealed nothing to service.

----------


## phild01

> An auto gearbox if serviced yearly will last a long time but everything has a limit.

  Bought 10l of fluid for my Santa Fe automatic and keep getting told if the fluid is clean, leave well enough alone as fiddling with it is when problems start, particularly as the km climb.  

> Fortunately Mazda and Subaru did not fall for this appalling european idea. We bought a superb Subaru that has the auto and manual option. Very nice car.

  I had a manual Outback (great car) except the viscous coupling cost me $4000 to replace (previous owner abuse). Wanted to update to a diesel Forester and they only made manuals. Test drove one and it could not make it up my driveway without a smokin' clutch.  I have had many manual cars but this one would either stall or you would have to slip the clutch madly for it to climb.  At the time they could not fit their automatics to this model car and I don't think the clutch was up to task either.

----------


## Marc

> Bought 10l of fluid for my Santa Fe automatic and keep getting told if the fluid is clean, leave well enough alone as fiddling with it is when problems start, particularly as the km climb.

  I have never done a service to any of my car's auto gearbox and never will. I do change oil and filter on my Toyota diesel engine every 5000 k but occasionally the mechanic does it. Both diff and transfer case get oil change with the automatic transmission. 
The ATF in an auto box degrades and must be changed every 30,000 if relatively new and then every 20,000 when it starts to get older.  
As for Subaru and Mazda not having CVT, you are right they are CVT but they are not made all the same. Both Subaru and Mazda can be driven as manual and even in auto mode the gear change from say 1st to second is clearly noticeable not a smooth gutless slob like the Hyundai for example. I bet I can climb your driveway Phil with my Subaru no smoking or cursing guaranteed.  :Smilie: 
Also, if in trouble you hit the paddles on the sides and the car takes off like the clappers. 
As for auto gearboxes no needing service, it all depends of what the vehicle does. You have new gearboxes that need service every 30,000 and others that suggest an interval of 100,000 km. The new Allison truck auto gearboxes if provided with high capacity filtration can go as much as 150,000 between services, but they need servicing. Any mechanical device built inside a box will wear out. No magical solution and the metal particle need to be take out of the circulation. if filters are not efficient enough the box will wear out. The gearbox in my toyota has a screen and magnets as way to stop particles from recirculate. A poor method and so relies on changing oil. Newer models have pleated paper filters and the filters have grown in size and performance so the oil can be kept cleaner longer. However nothing is forever and any auto gearbox need servicing, that is change oil and filter.
The way this service is done also makes all the difference. The DIY oil change and the cornershop mechanic "service" that is, change the oil, is not the best way to go about it. The pan needs to be dropped, washed thoroughly, filter changed if applicable and all the conduits and the torque convertor needs to be flushed of the old oil or only half of the oil will be changed and the new oil will mix with the old every time. 
The difference with recent generation of Auto is only in the interval between services.

----------


## phild01

> I bet I can climb your driveway Phil with my Subaru no smoking or cursing guaranteed.

  Marc, don't know what you have but my Outback manual with a 2.5 motor could easily handle my drive too, though it was a struggle towing something up it.  The new diesel manual Forester (as it was first on sale) simply could not do it. Careful slipping of the clutch got it up smokin'  but fully engaged it would stall no matter the revs.  I didn't buy it on that basis.   

> not a smooth gutless slob like the Hyundai

  The Santa Fe auto diesel is absolutely effortless towing or not. To say it is gutless, I have to wonder if you have driven one. Towing a van up the Kings hwy, I easily overtake many other tow tugs, though the van isn't a heavyweight. No, the german designed motor has lots of power.

----------


## Marc

No, don't know the Santa Fe. We bought a Subaru Impreza for my wife. They are all wheel drive and you can keep it in first gear if you want and it climbs as far as the wheels have traction. You must have a very steep driveway. Do you have one of those concrete driveways that have grooves to allow climbing them?  
i have a reasonably steep entrance to the front of the house, but only a short section. The side of the house has access through a council reserve that has a very rough ramp going in the reserve, and an even rougher drive up the hill to the side of the house. The ramp up the side I estimate it is 40 degree and i struggle to push a loaded trailer backwards up that ramp. The Toyota does not need more power but the grip is what fails if you correct too much the whole thing goes sideways. The little subaru however, conceded without any towing, takes the hill as easy as it can be expected from a little 2L car. 
As far as oils and oil changes, the gearbox is no different from the engine. The engine of course has the added contamination coming from the combustion. Oil manufacturers compete to tell us that their oil will last longer and longer, however the longevity of the oil depends from a series of factors that are not in the oil manufacturer's control. The quality of the moving parts will determine the amount of metal released in the oil. a worn engine will produce much more carbon and allow more fuel to contaminate the oil, a poor quality filter is the oil killer ... etc. 
10,000 km may be ok for a new car. 5000 is the limit for a car that has done more than 50,000 if you want to keep it in good nick. 
New auto gearboxes will be able to go for longer but regular interval services will prolong their life. They are not that much different from the old ones.

----------


## phild01

> No, don't know the Santa Fe. We bought a Subaru Impreza for my wife. They are all wheel drive and you can keep it in first gear if you want and it climbs as far as the wheels have traction. You must have a very steep driveway. Do you have one of those concrete driveways that have grooves to allow climbing them?

  Yes it has traction grooves and it is fun watching some trucks trying it on a wet day.  Any Subaru would easily get up it except that demo manual diesel Forester I tried.
edit: Interestingly, a quick google and I am not alone with that experience. what a heap of $*@# .

----------


## Bros

> As for Subaru and Mazda not having CVT, you are right they are CVT but they are not made all the same.

  And you are going to see a lot more as they infinite gear ratios lend themselves to better fuel economy with smaller engines. I'm not defending them at all. I was going to buy a Mazda as that was the vehicle I had before but I wanted my vehicle to start when I wanted it and stop when I wan tit not when I pull up at traffic lights. So eliminate one thing get another.    

> As for auto gearboxes no needing service, it all depends of what the vehicle does. You have new gearboxes that need service every 30,000 and others that suggest an interval of 100,000 km. The new Allison truck auto gearboxes if provided with high capacity filtration can go as much as 150,000 between services, but they need servicing. Any mechanical device built inside a box will wear out. No magical solution and the metal particle need to be take out of the circulation. if filters are not efficient enough the box will wear out. The gearbox in my toyota has a screen and magnets as way to stop particles from recirculate. A poor method and so relies on changing oil. Newer models have pleated paper filters and the filters have grown in size and performance so the oil can be kept cleaner longer. However nothing is forever and any auto gearbox need servicing, that is change oil and filter.

  I was only commenting on your yearly service. Auto gearbox oil degrades from heat, a lot of stop start and towing is hard on the oil due torque converter slipping.   

> The way this service is done also makes all the difference. The DIY oil change and the cornershop mechanic "service" that is, change the oil, is not the best way to go about it. The pan needs to be dropped, washed thoroughly, filter changed if applicable and all the conduits and the torque convertor needs to be flushed of the old oil or only half of the oil will be changed and the new oil will mix with the old every time.

  Actually there are two relevant terms here "oil change" means dropping oil out of the gearbox and "oil change and flush" is another term and you have to be sure what you get.

----------


## Bros

> We bought a Subaru Impreza for my wife. They are all wheel drive and you can keep it in first gear if you want and it climbs as far as the wheels have traction. You must have a very steep driveway.

  And it has CVT transmission.

----------


## JB1

> An auto gearbox if serviced yearly will last a long time but everything has a limit.

   

> I have never done a service to any of my car's auto gearbox and never will.

   

> New auto gearboxes will be able to go for longer but regular interval services will prolong their life.

  So do you service your auto gearbox or not? lol 
My Dual Clutch Transmissions requires a service every 60,000km. 
My Volvo runs an Aisin 6 Speed Transmission which is supposed to be 'sealed for life' and doesn't require servicing in normal driving.  At my request my Volvo specialist power-flushed the oil at 100,000km, they connect a machine to the Transmission and feed new oil in there, it pushes out the old oil and you stop when the oil that comes out looks clean.. took about 10L until the oil looks clean. You can see the new oil and the old oil at the same time.

----------


## METRIX

> Happy with the finish? 
> I need to coat my posts with something. I want something that won't darken or stain the timber. 
> Also waterbased is preferable to me. 
> Just worked out that each post has a surface area of 3.4sqm so want something that is easy.  
> ====

  Yes I do like the finish from this product, I would go the newer MATT Version, but bear in mind you will need to maintain it, being water based it's pretty easy just a light sand with a spongy block wash down then recoat.
The thing I like about this product is it's basically clear, so no real colour change,  The timber I showed above is Spotted so you can see thw results. 
BTW the house is looking awesome, I love the SG beams at the front against the dark bricks, it makes your little one lok like she's in the land of the giants  :Smilie: 
My next trip to Melb should come and have a look.

----------


## toooldforthis

is it just me?
I'm not sure about this...

----------


## Marc

> So do you service your auto gearbox or not? lol

  I never do myself no. Not worth it. I take it to an auto transmission specialist to service. 
I thought it was rather obvious ... then again ...

----------


## METRIX

Did a bedroom blackbutt timber feature wall just before Christmas, forgot to put the pics up.

----------


## JB1

> Did a bedroom blackbutt timber feature wall just before Christmas, forgot to put the pics up.

  Very nice, how did you fix it?    

> Yes I do like the finish from this product, I would go the newer MATT Version, but bear in mind you will need to maintain it, being water based it's pretty easy just a light sand with a spongy block wash down then recoat.
> The thing I like about this product is it's basically clear, so no real colour change,  The timber I showed above is Spotted so you can see thw results. 
> BTW the house is looking awesome, I love the SG beams at the front against the dark bricks, it makes your little one lok like she's in the land of the giants 
> My next trip to Melb should come and have a look.

  Thanks very much Metrix.  
OK, will do the matt version. I didn't want to use standard tinted decking oil as you lose some details of the grain and natural colour. And if it was too hard of a tint, I may as well use Cypress Pine  :Biggrin:  
You're welcome to have a look at any time, as long as you don't criticise all the things that could have been done better! haha Unfortunately time and cash constraints means I can't fix all the little 
errors. 
Not much of a view, but it was either smaller backyard or smaller house. I will eventually deck it.  
I got the living area polished by a Husqvarna Hiperfloor approved contractor. Hydronic heating in the slab. Whitish concrete mix.  
uPVC lift and slide door, 2760mm high recessed slightly into the floor. Due to the steel beam, I couldn't make it ceiling height (3000mm).

----------


## JB1

> is it just me?
> I'm not sure about this...

  I'm not sure what you're unsure about  :Smilie:  
The roof truss LVL is sitting on the checked out section of the posts.  
The post was checked out and there's still at least 40mm of post left. The posts and LVL are nailed together horizontally to stop the post/roof from moving.

----------


## METRIX

> Very nice, how did you fix it?    
> Thanks very much Metrix.  
> OK, will do the matt version. I didn't want to use standard tinted decking oil as you lose some details of the grain and natural colour. And if it was too hard of a tint, I may as well use Cypress Pine  
> You're welcome to have a look at any time, as long as you don't criticise all the things that could have been done better! haha Unfortunately time and cash constraints means I can't fix all the little 
> errors. 
> Not much of a view, but it was either smaller backyard or smaller house. I will eventually deck it.  
> I got the living area polished by a Husqvarna Hiperfloor approved contractor. Hydronic heating in the slab. Whitish concrete mix.  
> uPVC lift and slide door, 2760mm high recessed slightly into the floor. Due to the steel beam, I couldn't make it ceiling height (3000mm).

  The floors look amazing, will be slippery as when wet or in socks so be careful. 
The feature wall, covered wall in MDF, painted black then fixed Blackbutt to this with fix off gun, then patched the holes with colour match putty, can't see where the fixings are. 
I would look at putting a screen at the boundary to cover the direct view of the fence from the doors, then larger planting either side, something along the lines of the ones below I have done.
If your really adventurous you could do like the vertical one at the very bottom, takes a lot of work for hidden fixings though.

----------


## woodbe

> The feature wall, covered wall in MDF, painted black then fixed Blackbutt to this with fix off gun, then patched the holes with colour match putty, can't see where the fixings are.

  Why do you use MDF? 
Any time I have seen MDF in Australia is is terrible stuff. Compacted with Formaldehyde    

> Before buying pressed wood products, such as building materials,  cabinetry, and furniture, ask manufacturers about the products and  purchase lower-emitting pressed wood products. After bringing new  sources of formaldehyde into the home, increase ventilation – open  windows and use fans to bring in fresh air. Employees who use  formaldehyde in the workplace should strictly follow workplace  industrial hygiene precautions.

  https://www.cancercouncil.com.au/860...-cause-cancer/   

> What is the concern about MDF?
>  The biggest concern is exposure to formaldehyde gas that is emitted  from the product. The glue used in MDF is usually urea formaldehyde  (UF). UF is a solid chemical made from a mixture of urea and  formaldehyde. Extra formaldehyde may be added to the urea to make a  stronger bond. The more extra formaldehyde there is, the more  formaldehyde will be trapped in the wood and later emitted as a gas. MDF  made with UF may emit formaldehyde gas for months or years after it is  manufactured. Over the last few years it has become more common for  manufacturers of MDF to:  Lower the amount of added formaldehyde in the UF resin Use alternate glues which emit *less formaldehyde*, such as melamine formaldehyde or phenol formaldehydeUse glues with *no added formaldehyde*, such as soy, polyvinyl acetate, or methylene diisocyanate

   eLCOSH : Medium Density Fiberboard (MDF) Safety for Carpenters 
I have seen MDF with no formaldehyde in the EU, but in AU are generally high rate of Formaldehyde in MDF

----------


## woodbe

https://www.gunnersens.com.au/images/technical/MDF/Standard%20MDF/MSDS%20-%20Alpine%20MDF%202014.pdf

----------


## METRIX

> Why do you use MDF? 
> Any time I have seen MDF in Australia is is terrible stuff. Compacted with Formaldehyde    https://www.cancercouncil.com.au/860...-cause-cancer/
>  [/LIST] eLCOSH : Medium Density Fiberboard (MDF) Safety for Carpenters 
> I have seen MDF with no formaldehyde in the EU, but in AU are generally high rate of Formaldehyde in MDF

  
When you use MDF you pick the supplier to buy from who DO offer formaldehyde free board, all it takes is a bit of shopping around. 
Gunnersons do offer E-Zero MDF as an option. 
And the reason for MDF is because it's perfectly flat and gives a nice surface to work from, once sealed undercoated then top coated anything that may be inside is pretty much caught in there.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... once sealed undercoated then top coated anything that may be inside is pretty much caught in there.

  I think that's what the right hand column of the above table is referring to...

----------


## METRIX

> I think that's what the right hand column of the above table is referring to...

  That column is referring to the National Standards for Atmospheric Contaminates, this would only be appropriate if you cut or grind something, so as a completed sheet this section won't apply, 
That standard states the maximum exposure limits for hundreds of chemicals, below is a small extract of this.

----------


## woodbe

> once sealed undercoated then top coated anything that may be inside is pretty much caught in there.

  Formaldehyde gas is emitted  from the MDF product even if it is sealed and undercoated.  
To seal the MDF from formaldehyde would be very difficult. It goes out as GAS. 
Also, 99.9% of MDF in Australia is standard with formaldehyde. That means that 99.9% of MDF users is being exposed by formaldehyde. 
Even is MDF was formaldehyde free, the MDF is weak, and gets easily wrecked by water etc. It is a cheap used rubbish from sawing and sanding etc real wood.

----------


## METRIX

> Formaldehyde gas is emitted  from the MDF product even if it is sealed and undercoated.  
> To seal the MDF from formaldehyde would be very difficult. It goes out as GAS. 
> Also, 99.9% of MDF in Australia is standard with formaldehyde. That means that 99.9% of MDF users is being exposed by formaldehyde. 
> Even is MDF was formaldehyde free, the MDF is weak, and gets easily wrecked by water etc. It is a cheap used rubbish from sawing and sanding etc real wood.

  
Firstly if you read my comment to your question it said you choose the supplier and choose E-Zero MDF 
MDF is not weak when fixed through the face, it is extremely strong, and yes it is a byproduct of saw mills, as is chipboard, OSB, EKO Deck, a lot of recycled plastics, and many many other construction products out there so there is nothing unique about how they make MDF. 
Yes it can get damaged by water, so does chipboard and is why you don;t use it in areas of high moisture, and is also why you will read my many hundreds of replies to when people want to put chipboard on bathroom floors I say to NOT do it. 
For the wall I don't really expect water to be entering via an interior wall, if it did I think you would have a lot more to worry about 
You do realise most furniture these days is made in offshore sweat shops, who use particle / MDF which is full of toxic chemicals because they don't have any standards where this board is made, let alone the coatings they put on the furniture, who knows what chemical toxins are in this stuff as it's out of our control, as we are all aware some offshore countries still use lead based paint's. 
What about Asbestos, in 2015 Russia mined around one million metric tons, yes 2015 not 1915, China mined around 400,000 tonnes, with Brazil and Kazakhstan coming in 3rd and 4th position, as well China and Indonesia imported over 300,000 and 200,000 tonnes respectively, so where is this all going, and will they stop mining it, NO, because countries such as Belarus, India, Kazakhstan, Kyrgystan, Russia, Syria and Zimbabwe all blocked the ban of chrysotile proposed by the Rotterdam Convention.  
Also most soft furnishing raw components are made overseas (which is probably 99% of what's out there) including carpet, curtains, pillows, bed linen, lounges, mattresses, vinyl, fake leather, plastics and just about everything else in this world, they all have chemicals in them (out of our control) which contain all sorts of nasty chemical concoctions in the production, colouring, dying, treating, fire retarding etc etc. 
What about the chemicals used in the auto industry interiors, and yes "that new car smell" that smell is toxins off gassing from the plastics, glues, and who knows what else is in there. 
I would be interested to see your house, how old is it, do you know every component that was used in the construction of it, is every product contained inside it of Low or Zero VOC ? can you guarantee every soft furnishing is toxic free ? and what about the food you eat, is everything you eat certified Organic ?, do you ever eat out and only eat at certified Organic / Vegan restaurants probably not, when you do eat out do you inspect the kitchen to see if they are cooking only with non toxic utensils, so as you can see it's almost impossible to avoid any chemical exposure, that's before you even step outside and breath all the pollution out there. 
I make the conscious decision to use E-Zero boards because I can, and that's what we are told are the safe ones to use, irrespective if you do or don't like the product preach to someone else because I already know the regular stuff is not the product for use in the home. 
If you wan't to do something constructive to change this, start to lobby places like Bunnings to only stock E-Zero MDF, it probably wouldn't take too much to get them to stop stocking the regular stuff, a bit of bad advertising, maybe a stint on one of those trashy shows like "The Project" and get the Feminist Lisa Wilkinson on the case and Bunnings will soon change their policy, the sup[pliers will definitely agree to this as the supply contract is worth too much money to them, they could also use it as a marketing advantage over the competitors, "We only stock E-Zero MDF". sounds like a good idea to me.

----------


## woodbe

I talked about MDF to METRIX because most people using it do not understand that MDF includes formaldehyde seeping into their house for almost all of them here. I'm happy that you are able to find and use MDF with none of formaldehyde in it.  
Now, more visitors of Renovateforum.com understand that MDF is usually not safe in the house, and should think about using something else or MDF with no formaldehyde. 
Our house is a older stone house. We originally removed a lot in it, including asbestos in the roof, and don't add any MDF. Use timber, timber, timber. We improved the house using safe materials like insulation Gutex, Timber double glazed windows, Eco paints, sealed house and Zehnder, etc. We continue to improve the efficient and health of the house over time. 
There are plenty of items being used in AU that should be known and reduced, like the standard MDF.

----------


## joynz

Whatever happened to Platypus Gardens who started this thread?

----------


## chrisp

He left quite a while ago. I had a chat with him about it soon after he stopped posting. I dont know if hell be back, but you can find him on Facebook. He is a very interesting and talented fellow.

----------


## METRIX

> There are plenty of items being used in AU that should be known and reduced, like the standard MDF.

   Did you know: 
Australia introduced the European E1 Standard in the mid-1990s and decided to adopt it as a voluntary industry standard.  *By 1997-8, most Australian production of Particleboard and MDF met the E1 Standard.* 
AWPA members recently decided to make available a lower emitting product, designated E0, which is called ULFE or ultra low formaldehyde emission. 
This product carries a price premium due to higher production costs.  
Anything Laminex brand produces is all E1 certified as stipulated in AS/NZS 1859.2:2004 for MDF. 
Rumors say MDF has been banned in USA, this is untrue in fact they are the largest user of MDF in the world, actually no countries have banned the use of MDF. 
Biggest problem is with imported board, it has a high concentration of toxins, from 6 to 10 times the amount used in locally manufactured board, I would NEVER use any imported MDF or particle board products.
Personally I think our Gov't should ban MDF that is not certified E0 or E1 from being imported. 
If you have ever cut the kickboards from Kaboodle kitchens, (not locally made) these are the most disgusting MDF I have ever cut, I suspect this is highly toxic MDF being used in this product.

----------


## METRIX

> Whatever happened to Platypus Gardens who started this thread?

  Gone with the wind.

----------


## METRIX

> Purty Those are impressive. I'm assuming that the slab is super thick with deep footings to match. Love the look

  Shouldn't need anything special for this they only weigh a few hundred kilo max, concrete is pretty strong, that is unless it concrete in the OPAL building  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Jon

> Whatever happened to Platypus Gardens who started this thread?

  I was doing some welding today and thought about him and his metal art.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Whatever happened to Platypus Gardens who started this thread?

  Moved to Nambour, and the inevitable happened...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Whatever happened to Platypus Gardens who started this thread?

  He and a couple of others stepped away due to disagreement with the decisions of some moderators. I had considerable sympathy for PGs point of view at the time...

----------


## Marc

> He left quite a while ago. I had a chat with him about it soon after he stopped posting. I don’t know if he’ll be back, but you can find him on Facebook. He is a very interesting and talented fellow.

  His facebook site has post from over a year ago and he does not answer messages.

----------


## r3nov8or

They come and they go. Some promise to go but keep coming back  :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

> His facebook site has post from over a year ago and he does not answer messages.

  It was quite some time ago when I contacted him on Facebook, so maybe he has moved on again?

----------


## Bros

> They come and they go.

  Common with all forums.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Common with all forums.

  Yep, that's my point.  
Think I'll disappear until people start asking where I am. (Stop all the cheering)

----------


## Bros

> Think I'll disappear until people start asking where I am. (Stop all the cheering)

  You might be in for a long wait as it took 18mths before anyone realised he was missing but he was a rather flamboyant character so it could take longer to miss you. 
So don't go yet but if you do we will set Moondog on to you.

----------


## r3nov8or

> You might be in for a long wait as it took 18mths before anyone realised he was missing but he was a rather flamboyant character so it could take longer to miss you

  Sad but true  :Biggrin:    

> So don't go yet but if you do we will set Moondog on to you.

  Ok! Ok! I'll stick around!   :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> You might be in for a long wait as it took 18mths before anyone realised he was missing but he was a rather flamboyant character so it could take longer to miss you.

  Gee Bros...rewriting history again I see...

----------


## Bros

> Gee Bros...rewriting history again I see...

  Huh???

----------


## METRIX

So was in woolies yesterday and noticed that Gillette and other Proctor & Gamble merchandise is all half price !!, coincidental or deliberate  ? 
Unless you have been living under a rock, last weeks release of Gillette's smut campaign accusing all men of being sexual predators the brand is taking a beating online with people all around the world vowing to boycott P&G products, seems a bit weird that all P&G merchandise is currently on half price. 
Gillette should stick to what they do which is making consumer products and stay out of smut advertising campaigns which are purely about trying to gain more sales and nothing else. 
Gillette are trying to follow Nike's Colin Kaepernick add campaign which caused an outrage, but resulted in an extra $6 Billion in sales, AFAIC P&G can go get stuffed, I won't be purchasing their products as there are plenty of other companies who produce the same stuff that are not involved in the radical feminist movement we are seeing around the world. 
Notice I say Radical Feminist, i'm all for female rights in the original way it came about, which is equal rights and equality, but these what they call "third wave" feminists are out of control, there are plenty of documentaries / interviews with older generation feminists who are disgusted in the way these radical "third wave" are completely skewing what the movement was all about, and the "third wave" are back-lashing against their own gender "feminist or not" if they don't agree with them. 
If you have access, watch a documentary from Cassie Jaye called the red pill, a self proclaimed feminist she spent 3 years creating a documentary on the mens right movement, in the end she cam away with a completely different attitude to what she had prior to starting the documentary, realising that the "third wave" IS the problem, she caused outrage in the movement.    
Below are the other P&G brands in Australia, if you don't like being labelled as a sexual predator / scum by your razor company I would suggest you show them by not purchasing their products.

----------


## UseByDate

Gillette advertisement. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koPmuEyP3a0  
 Academic criticism.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFO4xvnv_DM

----------


## Bros

> Unless you have been living under a rock, last weeks release of Gillette's smut campaign accusing all men of being sexual predators the brand is taking a beating online with people all around the world vowing to boycott P&G products, seems a bit weird that all P&G merchandise is currently on half price.

   I proberbly have been under a rock as I never look at commercial TV just ABC. I had a look at it and it depicted bullying towards other males and a bloke putting his hand on a woman's shoulder. I never found the putting hand on someones shoulder in any way offensive in fact when I have a prostate examination the specialist puts on hand on my shoulder and we joke that it is only one hand.   

> Gillette should stick to what they do which is making consumer products and stay out of smut advertising campaigns which are purely about trying to gain more sales and nothing else.

  The old saying sex sells as you always see pretty girls in a lot of advertising.   

> Notice I say Radical Feminist, i'm all for female rights in the original way it came about, which is equal rights and equality, but these what they call "third wave" feminists are out of control, there are plenty of documentaries / interviews with older generation feminists who are disgusted in the way these radical "third wave" are completely skewing what the movement was all about, and the "third wave" are back-lashing against their own gender "feminist or not" if they don't agree with them.

  Yes I believe your are right there. 
I only buy Whal products.

----------


## PhilT2

> Gillette's smut campaign accusing all men of being sexual predators

  Someone help me out here, I can't find where it says that.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Someone help me out here, I can't find where it says that.

  "It's the vibe, Your Honour"

----------


## Bros

> Someone help me out here, I can't find where it says that.

  Dont reference me it was in Metrix post so read all the posts selective reading?.  
Happy now as I have referenced it properly.

----------


## PhilT2

> Dont reference me it was in Metrix post so read all the posts selective reading?.  
> Happy now as I have referenced it properly.

  Apologies, I was aware of the source; just too lazy to scroll all the way back.

----------


## Bros

> Apologies, I was aware of the source; just too lazy to scroll all the way back.

  Accepted.

----------


## commodorenut

If the Cascade brand is the brewery, then you won't stop me buying those products.  Apart from that I can't remember the last time I purchased something from any of those brands.  Not that I believe in social-media driven boycotts & smear campaigns.  People make such a huge fuss over the smallest thing (or inference) and often times it's just for the fame, because technology allows 1 post to be broadcast to the masses.

----------


## chrisp

> If the Cascade brand is the brewery, then you won't stop me buying those products.  Apart from that I can't remember the last time I purchased something from any of those brands.  Not that I believe in social-media driven boycotts & smear campaigns.  People make such a huge fuss over the smallest thing (or inference) and often times it's just for the fame, because technology allows 1 post to be broadcast to the masses.

  I don’t think that you would be drinking _that_ Cascade - https://cascadeclean.com/en-us  :Smilie:  
I’m not sure what all the fuss is over the Gillette advertisement. Maybe I’ve been around a little longer than most here, so I found that the advertisement brought back memories of times gone by. The world, and attitudes, have certainly changed for the better, but there is still much to be improved upon.

----------


## PhilT2

> brought back memories of times gone by. The world, and attitudes, have certainly changed for the better, but there is still much to be improved upon.

  Ah, the good old days, when we could "grab 'em by the p..." If you were prepared to let that slide then the ad shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## UseByDate

> I’m not sure what all the fuss is over the Gillette advertisement. Maybe I’ve been around a little longer than most here, so I found that the advertisement brought back memories of times gone by. The world, and attitudes, have certainly changed for the better, but there is still much to be improved upon.

   

> Ah, the good old days, when we could "grab 'em by the p..." If you were prepared to let that slide then the ad shouldn't be an issue.

  Would these advertisements fuss you? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZqOpmO3EdM  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfhY-qKj-8

----------


## Marc

The problem with the latest wave of do-good campaigns is that they all focus on a known social problem, blow it out of proportion and virtue-signal like crazy to provoke a reaction that will provide sales or votes, self promotion or all of the above.  
Take ABC for example ... if you have a functioning brain you can see how their news, programs, comments body language and anything else that matters, is skewed towards socialism, feminism, alternative sexualities of different persuasions, divisive messages in relation to aborigines, muslims and any other minority under the sun with absolute abolition of white men that pay tax. I suppose that the message is that white men can take care of themselves and pay their and everyone else's bills whilst the ABC play the role of the knight in shining armour only theirs is a transgender in kevlar armour riding a Ducati wilding an overdimensioned sexual toy. 
And the white men pay a billion for the privilege of being insulted.
After years of this brain washing, the Gillette ad is a natural consequence.  
A pathetic state of affairs ... 
When it comes to the tooted men/women "equality", I always wonder ... why do men have to play 3 sets in tennis and women only 2? Where is the 50/50 rule in school teachers numbers? and why oh why is the burden of conception placed squarely and solely on women? Equality please!

----------


## chrisp

> Would these advertisements fuss you? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZqOpmO3EdM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfh...=RDjZqOpmO3EdM

  The ‘parody’ is nothing like the actual commercial - e.g. where are the mothers bethind the barbecues watching two girls fighting and passing it off as girls-will-be-girls? 
Both videos are just highlighting people behaving badly.  
What does it matter if it is women or men that are behaving badly? While the Gillette advertisement is focused on poor male behaviour, but statistics do support that the violence in society is mostly committed by males. And, I suppose that they are selling a predominantly male product that they are directly their message at males. 
I don’t think that the Gillette campaign is particularly good, but I don’t particularly see it as offensive either. 
I do find it interesting that it is bring out such a reaction in many people. To me it’s just another commercial, and a company that is trying (too hard?) to establish some moral leadership in male behaviour. 
Maybe a feminine hygiene products company can bring out a commercial about women behaving badly?  :Smilie:

----------


## PhilT2

> Would these advertisements fuss you? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZqOpmO3EdM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfh...=RDjZqOpmO3EdM

  Nah, they're just ads. Who takes crap on tv seriously?

----------


## chrisp

> The problem with the latest wave of do-good campaigns is that they all focus on a known social problem, blow it out of proportion and virtue-signal like crazy to provoke a reaction that will provide sales or votes, self promotion or all of the above.  
> Take ABC for example ... if you have a functioning brain you can see how their news, programs, comments body language and anything else that matters, is skewed towards socialism, feminism, alternative sexualities of different persuasions, divisive messages in relation to aborigines, muslims and any other minority under the sun with absolute abolition of white men that pay tax. I suppose that the message is that white men can take care of themselves and pay their and everyone else's bills whilst the ABC play the role of the knight in shining armour only theirs is a transgender in kevlar armour riding a Ducati wilding an overdimensioned sexual toy. 
> And the white men pay a billion for the privilege of being insulted.
> After years of this brain washing, the Gillette ad is a natural consequence.  
> A pathetic state of affairs ... 
> When it comes to the tooted men/women "equality", I always wonder ... why do men have to play 3 sets in tennis and women only 2? Where is the 50/50 rule in school teachers numbers? and why oh why is the burden of conception placed squarely and solely on women? Equality please!

  Maybe we need an advertisement campaign to educate people and companies as to why we have a taxation system, what the benefits are to society, and why they should pay their fair share!   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

“The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter.”
WC would have included twitter and forums in his comment if he had the chance.  
Virtue signalling is the best invented expression this millenia. 
Aahh ... look at meeeee ... I am oh so virtuoso ... no hands !!!

----------


## Bros

> Nah, they're just ads. Who takes crap on tv seriously?

  Women do!

----------


## phild01

> Take ABC for example ... if you have a functioning brain you can see how their news, programs, comments body language and anything else that matters, is skewed towards socialism, feminism, alternative sexualities of different persuasions, divisive messages in relation to aborigines, muslims and any other minority under the sun

  Yes, not sure many notice that.

----------


## Bros

> Yes, not sure many notice that.

  I don't, the other option is go and listen to the ranting and raving right wing shock jocks or read the right wing Murdoch press. 
All media is biased.

----------


## phild01

> I don't
> ...other option is go and listen to the ranting and raving right wing shock jocks or read the right wing Murdoch press.

  I do. Q&A, Media Watch, ABC News...all tainted and hardly apolitical. Something to do with the people they employ.
 As for Ray Hadlee, Alan Jones and the like, absolutely agree.

----------


## JB1

> The floors look amazing, will be slippery as when wet or in socks so be careful. 
> The feature wall, covered wall in MDF, painted black then fixed Blackbutt to this with fix off gun, then patched the holes with colour match putty, can't see where the fixings are. 
> I would look at putting a screen at the boundary to cover the direct view of the fence from the doors, then larger planting either side, something along the lines of the ones below I have done.
> If your really adventurous you could do like the vertical one at the very bottom, takes a lot of work for hidden fixings though.

  I'm not too bothered by the fence, the reason is I plan to plant a thick hedge along the fence. I'll also paint the fence a dark grey so the henge pops out more.  
I'm more bothered by the concrete retaining wall that will be visible.  
I do like the mixed width timber slats laid horizontally.  
Hopefully the polished concrete won't be too slippery, I assume it will be similar to polished porcelain tiles. I can't see it being an issue as we'll just mop up asap if the floor gets wet.

----------


## PhilT2

> All media is biased.

  Everybody has a bias. And the Gillette ad was designed to trigger some of us. The main objective was to get people talking about their ad and generate lots of free publicity for them. We are doing exactly what they wanted us to do; they were sure we would.

----------


## UseByDate

> The parody is nothing like the actual commercial - e.g. where are the mothers bethind the barbecues watching two girls fighting and passing it off as girls-will-be-girls? 
> Both videos are just highlighting people behaving badly.  
> What does it matter if it is women or men that are behaving badly? While the Gillette advertisement is focused on poor male behaviour, but statistics do support that the violence in society is mostly committed by males. And, I suppose that they are selling a predominantly male product that they are directly their message at males. 
> I dont think that the Gillette campaign is particularly good, but I dont particularly see it as offensive either. 
> I do find it interesting that it is bring out such a reaction in many people. To me its just another commercial, and a company that is trying (too hard?) to establish some moral leadership in male behaviour. 
> Maybe a feminine hygiene products company can bring out a commercial about women behaving badly?

  The original Gillette advertisement would have cost millions of dollars to make and all of the footage is staged ie not real. The parody is mostly stock footage (real) and was made at almost zero cost. How can you expect a parody to mirror the original precisely? A parody is simply a parody. It conveys the big picture message. The big picture message of the original advertisement is that men are bad and and it is the responsibility of good men to police the bad men.  
 I am fussed by all three of the advertisements. They are indulging in group identity politics and blaming the group for the indiscretions of the few.     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtjMyoQiFu8

----------


## PhilT2

> The parody is mostly stock footage (real) and was made at almost zero cost. How can you expect a parody to mirror the original precisely? A parody is simply a parody. It conveys the big picture message. The big picture message of the original advertisement is that men are bad and and it is the responsibility of good men to police the bad men.  
>  I am fussed by all three of the advertisements. They are indulging in group identity politics and blaming the group for the indiscretions of the few.     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtjMyoQiFu8

  I think you missed the point Chris was trying to make. A parody is meant to be a satiric imitation of the original, the ads are totally different. Fiamengo distorts the issue too, but that's what youtubers do to draw an audience. If you can tap into the bias of the audience then they become enthusiastic followers. 
I don't think that the gillette ad was actually aimed at men. Women still do a lot of the shopping so the combination of a controversial ad campaign to make you look at their product on the shelf long enough to notice that they are having a half price sale is a proven strategy.

----------


## METRIX

> The ‘parody’ is nothing like the actual commercial - e.g. where are the mothers bethind the barbecues watching two girls fighting and passing it off as girls-will-be-girls? 
> Both videos are just highlighting people behaving badly.  
> What does it matter if it is women or men that are behaving badly? While the Gillette advertisement is focused on poor male behaviour, but statistics do support that the violence in society is mostly committed by males. And, I suppose that they are selling a predominantly male product that they are directly their message at males. 
> I don’t think that the Gillette campaign is particularly good, but I don’t particularly see it as offensive either. 
> I do find it interesting that it is bring out such a reaction in many people. To me it’s just another commercial, and a company that is trying (too hard?) to establish some moral leadership in male behaviour. 
> Maybe a feminine hygiene products company can bring out a commercial about women behaving badly?

  
The problem with the Gillette ad (which incidentally was only release on social media because it's free) is it didn't actually highlight the actual perpetrators such as Harvey Weinstein, Bill Cosby and the many other high profile celebrities / politicians / business people who used their high profile positions in such a way to abuse women and men to gain self gratification. 
Instead it portrays an image of your average male acting inappropriately at any chance given, which is completely untrue, this might have been the way things were in the wild west, we are not in the wild west, it's 2019 and the most socially dysfunctional people are the ones put on pedestals by society such as football players, artists, politicians, media personalities, these are the ones who have been called out for their inappropriate behaviour. 
You don't see the add making any reference to them why ?, because it's easier to just stereotype everyone else saying they are all the same, sorry but we are not all the same. 
Nike took a gamble on the Dream Crazy campaign, it cause outrage but ended up profiting them $6 billion, because the underlying message was one of inspiration, the Gilette's underlying message is one of hatred this is why it's stirred up so much chatter because it's not a positive outcome message rather a confronting toxic message. 
Looking at the differences between these two latest campaigns 
Nike Dream Crazy 5 months on Youtube just on 27 million views, 155,00 likes, 20,000 dislikes 
Gillette best a man can be campaign less than 3 weeks on Youtube  27.8 million views. 755,000 likes, 1.3 million dislikes    
Will be interesting to see how this campaign plays out, yes everyone will forget about it in a few weeks when some other company brings out something controversial, but the general feeling is the Gillette add pushed the boundaries too far and it's going to bite them for getting too involved. 
Interestingly Egard Watches have released their own add now in response to Gillette called, What is a Man ? A response to Gillette. 
One of the CEO was interviewed about it, he let it known internally he was warned NOT to release this add because there would be backlash from feminists as it wasn't representing them as well.
He said I don't care we will release it because it's representative of the values of their company,  this add has been received well. 
Below is  a list of some of our pedestal celebrities and the allegations against them      Publicly reported 
December 2018 Frankie Shaw Michael Weatherly
September 2018 Steven Wilder Striegel
August 2018 Gerard Depardieu Chase Finlay  Asia Argento
July 2018 Rick Day
June 2018 Chris Hardwick
May 2018 Morgan Freeman Luc Besson Boyd Tinsley  Ameer Vann Junot Díaz
April 2018 Allison Mack Nicholas Nixon
March 2018 John Kricfalusi Sherman Alexie  February 2018 Jeff Franklin Philip Berk Daniel Handler Patrick Demarchelier Seth Sabal Andre Passos Greg Kadel David Bellemere  Karl Templer Vincent Cirrincione Paul Marciano
January 2018 Charlie Walk Scott Baio David Copperfield Barry Lubin Michael Douglas  Joel Kramer Bruce Weber Mario Testino Aziz Ansari James Franco Stan Lee Ben Vereen Paul Haggis Albert Schultz  Dan Harmon
December 2017 Dustin Marshall T.J. Miller Morgan Spurlock Jon Heely Melanie Martinez Bryan Singer Peter Martins  James Levine
November 2017 Israel Horovitz Geoffrey Rush Jean-Claude Arnault John Lasseter Murray Miller Sylvester Stallone Ron Jeremy  Andy Henry Jesse Lacey Tom Sizemore Mark Schwahn Peter Aalbæk Jensen Eddie Berganza Richard Dreyfuss Gary Goddard Andrew Kreisberg  George Takei Steven Seagal Louis C.K. Matthew Weiner Russell Simmons Robert Knepper Jeffrey Tambor Ed Westwick Adam Venit  Danny Masterson Nick Carter Brett Ratner Dustin Hoffman
October 2017 Andy Dick Jeremy Piven Kevin Spacey Kirt Webster  Ken Baker Ethan Kath James Toback David Blaine Chris Savino Bob Weinstein Tyler Grasham Lars von Trier Roy Price  Oliver Stone Ben Affleck Nelly Harvey Weinstein
August 2017 Hadrian Belove Shadie Elnashai Roman Polanski

----------


## UseByDate

> I think you missed the point Chris was trying to make. A parody is meant to be a satiric imitation of the original, the ads are totally different. Fiamengo distorts the issue too, but that's what youtubers do to draw an audience. If you can tap into the bias of the audience then they become enthusiastic followers. 
> I don't think that the gillette ad was actually aimed at men. Women still do a lot of the shopping so the combination of a controversial ad campaign to make you look at their product on the shelf long enough to notice that they are having a half price sale is a proven strategy.

  If you have a problem with the word “parody”; just eliminate it from your thoughts. Just view the “short films” on the basis of their content.
 How does Fiamengo know my bias? I chose her clip to communicate my thoughts because she does a much better job than I can do. I am not a natural verbal communicator. You claim bias without giving any examples. 
 There are two aspects to the Gillette advertisement. That of, is it an advertisement that is designed to make the consumer familiar with the product and encourage sales and the other is, is the content just propaganda designed to cause harm to society. I am not questioning the first only the second. I believe it is vile social engineering. 
 Do I have bias? Of course I do. If by bias you mean thoughts and opinions that I take for granted and don't objectively challenge.
 A major bias I have is that I prefer to live in what can best be described a “western culture”. The reason is probably, if reason is the right word to use here, that I was raised in a “western culture”. If I was raised in another culture I would probably be biased towards that. Do I have the right to claim my cultural bias is superior to those of others? I don't believe I do because my “choice” is the result of bias. Ie something I do not objectively challenge. 
 In the scheme of things the Gillette advertisement is a first world problem.
 Note that the people depicted in the following film are not individual bad men and their actions are not as a result of a conspiracy but they are the result of culture and group think. My cultural bias makes me appalled by the actions of these men. Do I have the “right” to be appalled? I genuinely don't know, but I will cling to my bias. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idN_fV2Qjfk

----------


## METRIX

> I
>  In the scheme of things the Gillette advertisement is a first world problem.
>  Note that the people depicted in the following film are not individual bad men and their actions are not as a result of a conspiracy but they are the result of culture and group think. My cultural bias makes me appalled by the actions of these men. Do I have the “right” to be appalled? I genuinely don't know, but I will cling to my bias. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idN_fV2Qjfk

  Correct, in the First World women have what they want, they have equality, they have the right to marry who they want, to have children without a male, to not marry, they are free to express their views, to express their sexuality to be lesbian, queer, heterosexual, choose their career, start a family, live single, live where they want, go where they want, eat what they want, dress they way they want, be friends with whomever they want, study whatever they want to, they can do whatever they want to do without being demonised, or oppressed, unfortunately for the radicals this is still not enough. 
I'm unsure what these latest generation of radicals want, as they are free to do what they want, do they want world domination ??? 
What the feminist's should be doing is fighting for equality for females in other parts of the world which don't have the above freedoms, they don't realise how good they have it compared to the women in less open countries, and with all the radical's it's only going to get worse in other parts of the world as these regimes get threatened by what they see happening in the west. 
I was reading an article where a prominent fashion executive was on a train in london, and a crazy guy got on the carriage and started yelling and carrying on at the lady, there was two guys on the carriage, and they both got up and walked away leaving her to fend for herself, eventually some other lady came and sat next to her and they pulled the emergency stop. 
She was so appalled that the two men walked away to leave her, this action was said to be that men these days don't wan't to get involved anymore due to years of men being falsely accused for acts they didn't do when trying to assist so they now ignore the issue and simply walk away. 
There are many stories similar to this involving lost children in shops in the US and someone trying to help the child find the mum was then accused of being a paedophile and trying to abduct the child even though the child said the man was trying to help them and there were independent witnesses. 
This has resulted in the shop staff now not able to assist a child if they are lost, they have to call a senior manager and assistant to deal with the problem as a pair. 
It's becoming a sad world if these are the values we have nowadays, I hope these are only the views of a very small minority as this is not the future we want to leave for our children.

----------


## Marc

Bias and prejudice are an essential tool for survival. They are part of the function of our brain and a shortcut to make decisions fast. There is nothing wrong per se in bias and prejudice. 
We also know about the existence of radical minorities, parasites of a way too generous sistem that is generous becuase radical minorities unfortunately also vote. 
Nothing new. That is what we have been lumped with by our politicians and must tolerate or start a revolution that will do more harm than good.  
There is only one thing that is despicable. The reprehensible in this ad is not the falsities that it portrays but the fact that a company uses this lies as an advertising tool giving the lies an image of truth by elevation. A bit like when the actors and assorted famous degenerates ganged up on Donald Trump on TV to tell voters how they should vote. 
I can only hope the ad will blow in Gillette face just as the actors suggestions did in theirs.

----------


## Cecile

> So don't go yet but if you do we will set Moondog on to you.

  Crackup!   :Rofl:

----------


## METRIX

This video shows some of what's wrong in this world, scary stuff

----------


## Marc

Yea ... well ... that sort of behaviour is not new. Mostly mental health cases. 
May be one novelty is the one that believes that everyone will read his mind and see he actually thinks he is a women and address him that way despite him being obviously a man of sorts. 
The indian wedding ? No clue what the problem was. 
The indian moron changing a tyre? Another case of IQ below 50.  
Don't see much of a representation of what is wrong wit the world. Nothing that is in that video can be addressed or changed. Bottom feeders will remain bottom feeders if you worry about it or not.

----------


## UseByDate

> What the feminist's should be doing is fighting for equality for females in other parts of the world which don't have the above freedoms, they don't realise how good they have it compared to the women in less open countries, and with all the radical's it's only going to get worse in other parts of the world as these regimes get threatened by what they see happening in the west.

  Third wave feminism has taken under is wing minorities which includes basically all people who are not white heterosexual men. They are also against capitalism and colonisation. They do not criticise people of other cultures because it is now seen as a form of colonisation. (Presumably mental or intellectual colonisation.)

----------


## UseByDate

> I'm unsure what these latest generation of radicals want, as they are free to do what they want, do they want world domination ???

  Probably. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYykZac43bY

----------


## chrisp

> Correct, in the First World women have what they want, they have equality, they have the right to marry who they want, to have children without a male, to not marry, they are free to express their views, to express their sexuality to be lesbian, queer, heterosexual, choose their career, start a family, live single, live where they want, go where they want, eat what they want, dress they way they want, be friends with whomever they want, study whatever they want to, they can do whatever they want to do without being demonised, or oppressed, unfortunately for the radicals this is still not enough. 
> I'm unsure what these latest generation of radicals want, as they are free to do what they want, do they want world domination ???

  I’ll take a bite at this. There is a difference between ‘culture’ and ‘law’. It might be that laws in principle are non-sexist, but the culture certainly isn’t. It takes a long time for old habits and expectations to die out and for the new expectations to become the norm. The world continues to change, and mostly for the better. 
I hardly think that many females would agree that they have equal rights with ‘their career’ (e.g. pay, promotion prospects) in a very male-centric workforce. 
If you think the world is quite equal, why don’t you try dressing as the opposite sex and see how you go. You could pretend that you are asserting your inner sexuality for a day to see just how equal the world is. 
BTW, since your post, I have seen media reports about a couple of Jewish boys being harassed on a bus, a gender-change person stating that they are afraid of using public transport due to the  harassment they receive. 
Do you really think that the world is all hunky-dory? 
I would concede that (in my opinion) the world is probably a bit over sensitive to pedophilia at the moment. I suspect that the church (and scouting movement?) infractions have made society a bit over sensitive at the moment as people come to terms with institutions that have abused their power/positions.

----------


## Marc

Equality does not exist nor is it desirable the way the weirdos of the ABC see it. 
We, men vs women, are not equal, therefore there can not be "equality". Not in this world anyway. May be in some Huxleyan brave new world and only for a brief period until inequalities cease being evil and start being what they are, a matter of facts. 
Male surgeons dominance is wrong, yet female teachers or nurses dominance is natural and accepted. Men play 3 sets in tennis, women just 2. The army in their attempt to be politically correct and take on board a larger number of females has lowered the standards of trainings to bridge female handicap. 
It is just madness. Men and women are different and rightly so. I can not give birth nor breastfeed and the average female can not do what I do, in 95 % of cases. Is that wrong? Not really, it is what it is. i was never expected to perform on the uneven bars or the beam when i was into gymnastics and girls never went on the rings. Perfectly un-equal.

----------


## PhilT2

A couple of things have happened here in Qld recently as a result of pressure women have put on the current govt. New laws require that protesters stay at least 150m away from the entrance to family planning clinics. This is to stop them harassing, spitting and throwing animal blood at women whom they suspect are seeking an abortion. My prostate checks are never this exciting; can I lodge some sort of claim here? 
In the US bombing clinics and murdering staff and patients had declined but the threats have increased again in the last two years. Many on the right plus a number of churches (not just catholics) believe that abortion is always wrong, even in the case of rape or when the fetus is not viable. Most women take a different view and feel they should not be threatened for seeking a legal medical procedure. Some US low income women qualify for assistance with the cost of medicines but the right wing are doing all they can to remove birth control drugs from the subsidy list. Where the employer provides health care a recent court decision allows the company to exclude birth control from all the health care plans of the female employees if it is against the owners religion. 
These issues seem to be the main ones feminists are focused on at the moment, maybe they'll find time for world domination next week.

----------


## Marc

Nonsense, women have never had it better when it comes to control over their bodies. The protest at abortion clinics don't come from conservatives but from extremist and marginals.

----------


## Bros

> My prostate checks are never this exciting; can I lodge some sort of claim here?

   Only if the Dr has a hand on each shoulder.

----------


## chrisp

> Equality does not exist nor is it desirable the way the weirdos of the ABC see it. 
> We, men vs women, are not equal, therefore there can not be "equality". Not in this world anyway. May be in some Huxleyan brave new world and only for a brief period until inequalities cease being evil and start being what they are, a matter of facts. 
> Male surgeons dominance is wrong, yet female teachers or nurses dominance is natural and accepted. Men play 3 sets in tennis, women just 2. The army in their attempt to be politically correct and take on board a larger number of females has lowered the standards of trainings to bridge female handicap. 
> It is just madness. Men and women are different and rightly so. I can not give birth nor breastfeed and the average female can not do what I do, in 95 % of cases. Is that wrong? Not really, it is what it is. i was never expected to perform on the uneven bars or the beam when i was into gymnastics and girls never went on the rings. Perfectly un-equal.

  Marc, I’m certainly no authority on sport at all, but this is the second time you have posted on this matter, and I think that you are mistaken. I think it is 5 and 3!   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

5 what? men must win 3 set, women just 2. In tennis that is, Badminton I don't know. 
If we are equal, then we must all play the same way, tennis golf or gymnastics, have 50/50 teachers and police and soldiers and concreters.

----------


## chrisp



----------


## PhilT2

> Nonsense, women have never had it better when it comes to control over their bodies. The protest at abortion clinics don't come from conservatives but from extremist and marginals.

  The moves to limit access to birth control have come directly from conservative legislature and the judges they appoint. Similarly the laws to limit access to full service womens health clinics are passed by conservative legislators. 
Look into the history of the introduction of the pill and how conservatives opposed it. Remember when Trump said women should be prosecuted for seeking an abortion?

----------


## UseByDate

> The moves to limit access to birth control have come directly from conservative legislature and the judges they appoint. Similarly the laws to limit access to full service womens health clinics are passed by conservative legislators. 
> Look into the history of the introduction of the pill and how conservatives opposed it. Remember when Trump said women should be prosecuted for seeking an abortion?

  
 Virginia Bill to allow late term (up to natural birth) abortion even if the baby is viable. https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=OMFzZ5I30dg

----------


## InsaneAsylum

> Only if the Dr has a hand on each shoulder.

   :Brava: D

----------


## Marc

> The moves to limit access to birth control have come directly from conservative legislature and the judges they appoint. Similarly the laws to limit access to full service womens health clinics are passed by conservative legislators. 
> Look into the history of the introduction of the pill and how conservatives opposed it. Remember when Trump said women should be prosecuted for seeking an abortion?

  I thought you lived in Australia. Trump is the president of the USA. Maybe you want to check Katar's abortion laws? or Saudi Arabia? Relevance?

----------


## UseByDate

> My prostate checks are never this exciting; can I lodge some sort of claim here?

  Be careful what you wish for. I have just undergone prostate surgery (three weeks ago) for the third time in eight years. I also had surgery, at the same time, that would make most men squirm. The surgeon operated on the basis that I had cancer until a pathology test, while I was on the operating table, proved that I did not. (Whoopee) All went well and I am in full recovery.  
 I advise all men to start getting prostate tests from the age of 50.

----------


## Bros

> I advise all men to start getting prostate tests from the age of 50.

  Tell me about it. I have had 5 biopsies and I said no more now i am counting the MRi's so far up to 3. I think I have had at least 50 PSA tests and numerous fingers tests.

----------


## phild01

This year I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. Hope that was enough to give me the green light.

----------


## Bros

> This year I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. Hope that was enough to give me the green light.

  Are you sure that didn't use the same scope?

----------


## phild01

> Are you sure that didn't use the same scope?

  I was out.  First time ever been gassed out.

----------


## r3nov8or

> This year I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. Hope that was enough to give me the green light.

   

> Are you sure that didn't use the same scope?

  Doesn't matter as long as they proceeded in the order mentioned  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Hadn't left me with any bad taste IIRC  :Cry:

----------


## UseByDate

> Tell me about it. I have had 5 biopsies and I said no more now i am counting the MRi's so far up to 3. I think I have had at least 50 PSA tests and numerous fingers tests.

    My sympathies. I have never had a prostate biopsy but I know the procedure and it does not seem appealing. I have lost count of the cystoscopies, PSAs and digital examinations years ago. Even though I had prostate surgery, my suspected cancer was somewhere else and a biopsy in situ could do more harm than good. Only after the “lump” was exposed could a biopsy be done. Interestingly at the final consultation with my Urologist he stated that once you reached 70 it is quite academic (in the sense that testing will not prolong life) whether or not you should still test for prostate cancer. He was quite blunt and said you are going to die from something and age gets you in the end.   :Shock:

----------


## UseByDate

> This year I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. Hope that was enough to give me the green light.

  Only if you keep your prostate in a very peculiar place. :Smilie:

----------


## UseByDate

Do you have OD?  :Smilie:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmob3OykiCY

----------


## UseByDate

> 

  I will take a nibble at this:
 Gender pay gap 1. 
 The gender pay gap is not necessarily the result of discrimination against women. The pay ratio between men and women is calculated by comparing the average pay of men with women. It does not adjust for number of hours worked. From the 2016 Australian census: 
 “For those who are doing overtime they are most likely to do it between the ages of 45-54, when one in five Australians puts it in every week. Overall, men are twice as likely to do overtime as women, while the majority of women work between 25-40 hours a week.”   
 Top 5 industries for long hours 
 Mining
 Agriculture, Forestry and Fishing
 Construction
 Transport, Postal and Warehousing
 Rental, Hiring and Real Estate Services  
 Bottom 5 industries for long hours 
 Public Administration and Safety
 Accommodation and Food Services
 Administrative and Support Services
 Retail Trade
 Health Care and Social Assistance. 
 Note that the top 4 industries tend to be undertaken mostly by men and the bottom 5 are mostly undertaken by women. 
 In fact the Australian gender pay gap reduced last year, not by women being paid more but as a result of the downturn of the mining industry.

----------


## UseByDate

> 

  Nibble
 Gender pay gap 2
 The BBC has a gender pay gap in favour of men and it was decreed by the government that it should be addressed. Note again that the gender pay gap is the ratio of the average pay of men compared to the average pay of women.
 The BBC examined the pay of men and women doing the same job and found out that more men were being paid less than the women than women being paid less than men. This resulted in more men getting a pay rise than women. Depending on the magnitude of the adjustments this could result in the gender pay gap being increased.
 So: even though the gender pay gap was in favour of men; it was the men that were being discriminate against, not the women.
 Obviously the reason was that the very high pay of the celebrities (majority men) was skewing the average pay.

----------


## Marc

On the topic of gender inequality. 
If you make a comment about your female work colleague's bum, you are likely to face dismissal or severe reprimand.
If a female make a comment about my or your butt, it is all just in good fun.   
I went for the . City to Surf run (walk) last year and when we got to Bondi, I was busting to go to the toilet.
Despite the number of people, the men's toilet at Bondi where not too busy and i had to wait very little to get in. The ladies toilet had a line that went for 50 meters and 4 people's wide. 
When I went for my business at the urinals, I noticed to my surprise that the cubicle had been taken over by ladies queuing in front of each cubicle in groups of 4 or 5 for each door giggling and laughing about it big time. not only that, they just waltzed in without waiting in queue with the men.
I was taken aback at first but my bladder had other priorities and I got out of there quick enough. 
If I go in the women's toilet with some of the guys and hang around the cubicles and laugh about how smart I am, my guess is that I would be arrested.  
Equality? 
Another one ... when a male partner kills his femal partner, 99.9% of the time it is jail no questions asked.
When a female partner kills the male, it is always because she was a victim of abuse and there was a mental short circuit and 50% or more get off free.  
Equality?

----------


## r3nov8or

Equal tennis Grand Slam prize money, but women best of 3 sets, men best of 5 sets, so women are paid more for the work done. That's fine, it's not my money, and I don't want to watch women play longer than 3.

----------


## chrisp

> I will take a nibble at this:
>  Gender pay gap 1. 
>  The gender pay gap is not necessarily the result of discrimination against women. The pay ratio between men and women is calculated by comparing the average pay of men with women. It does not adjust for number of hours worked. From the 2016 Australian census: 
>  “For those who are doing overtime they are most likely to do it between the ages of 45-54, when one in five Australians puts it in every week. Overall, men are twice as likely to do overtime as women, while the majority of women work between 25-40 hours a week.”   
>  Top 5 industries for long hours 
>  Mining
>  Agriculture, Forestry and Fishing
>  Construction
>  Transport, Postal and Warehousing
> ...

  Nibble back... 
’The Age’ has been running a series of articles on occupations and earnings. The ‘gender gap’ is covered in this article - https://www.theage.com.au/business/w...04-p50vld.html 
They also provide some interactive tools where you can check the earnings in occupations and compare male and female earns, both part time and full time. 
I don’t think that overtime, or hours worked, explains the differences.

----------


## Bros

> If you make a comment about your female work colleague's bum, you are likely to face dismissal or severe reprimand.
> If a female make a comment about my or your butt, it is all just in good fun.

  Wont disagree there.    

> Despite the number of people, the men's toilet at Bondi where not too busy and i had to wait very little to get in. The ladies toilet had a line that went for 50 meters and 4 people's wide.

  I have seen that happen to the point that the que to the gents is non existent and the ladies is a mile long. When I have had my wife with me I say come into the gents and she is hesitant but she eventually comes in and no one bats an eyelid.   

> If I go in the women's toilet with some of the guys and hang around the cubicles and laugh about how smart I am, my guess is that I would be arrested.

  There was a publicized case where I live of a father going into the parents room to change his daughter nappie and one miseryguts complained to centre management and they investigated and she chastised for making a complaint. This then hit the likes of social media and didnt that woman get a gob full from dozens of women.
I have taken my grandaughter into there to go to the toilet as she was to young to go the the adult toilet and no one even looked at me.

----------


## UseByDate

> Nibble back... 
> ’The Age’ has been running a series of articles on occupations and earnings. The ‘gender gap’ is covered in this article - https://www.theage.com.au/business/w...04-p50vld.html 
> They also provide some interactive tools where you can check the earnings in occupations and compare male and female earns, both part time and full time. 
> I don’t think that overtime, or hours worked, explains the differences.

  If women are really paid less that men, why do companies employ men? A company that employed only women would either be much more profitable than companies staffed by men or they could “sell” services or products at a lower price than men staffed companies and drive them out of business.

----------


## PhilT2

Friend of mine has a severely disabled son in his 20's; he's mobile but needs assistance with toileting. When they're out she takes him into the ladies usually no problems. When I'm with them I take him to the gents. In a pub sometimes the drunks seeing someone my age leading a young man into a toilet cubicle can get a bit interesting.

----------


## Marc

Centrelink has 70% female employees. They all get paid the same

----------


## DavoSyd

> If women are really paid less that men, why do companies employ men?

  because there is a higher supply of them.

----------


## UseByDate

> because there is a higher supply of them.

  What?
 If you had two companies, one staffed only with men and one company staffed only with women and the wages bill of the women's company was 15-20% less than the men's company then why would not the women's company make more profit or undercut the men's company and drive them out of business?

----------


## r3nov8or

> What?
>  If you had two companies, one staffed only with men and one company staffed only with women and the wages bill of the women's company was 15-20% less than the men's company then why would not the women's company make more profit or undercut the men's company and drive them out of business?

  A diverse workforce will make better customer focused decisions and make more profit than either

----------


## DavoSyd

@SBD - Your assumption of infinite supply of labour is flawed.

----------


## UseByDate

> A diverse workforce will make better customer focused decisions and make more profit than either

  There would be no restriction on diversity except the sex of the employees.

----------


## UseByDate

> @SBD - Your assumption of infinite supply of labour is flawed.

  I have not assumed infinite supply of labour. Can you explain to me why you believe this?

----------


## Bros

I had a manager once who in one of his unguarded moments said he wouldn’t hire a woman of child bearing age, I wonder how widespread this is.

----------


## DavoSyd

> I have not assumed infinite supply of labour. Can you explain to me why you believe this?

  Feel free to reference ABS labour participation rate when asserting there's enough female labour to support your premise.

----------


## r3nov8or

> There would be no restriction on diversity except the sex of the employees.

  When you find yourself in a hole, the trick is to stop digging. True diversity means no limits. Male/female is the most significant

----------


## Marc

> What?
>  If you had two companies, one staffed only with men and one company staffed only with women and the wages bill of the women's company was 15-20% less than the men's company then why would not the women's company make more profit or undercut the men's company and drive them out of business?

  I once approached Bunnings trade counter, manned by two ladies and asked where the stirrups were stored. They giggled and looked at each other with conspiratorial looks, then proceeded to tell me in condescending tone that Bunnings did not stock anything to do with horses.

----------


## UseByDate

> Feel free to reference ABS labour participation rate when asserting there's enough female labour to support your premise.

  I still do not understand what you are trying to reference. Are you arguing that it would not be possible to start a company with say five women or even one hundred women because of shortage of female workers?

----------


## UseByDate

> I once approached Bunnings trade counter, manned by two ladies and asked where the stirrups were stored. They giggled and looked at each other with conspiratorial looks, then proceeded to tell me in condescending tone that Bunnings did not stock anything to do with horses.

   They were probably giggling at the thought of the stirrups used for gynecological examination and only referenced horses to spare your blushes. :Smilie:

----------


## UseByDate

> When you find yourself in a hole, the trick is to stop digging. True diversity means no limits. Male/female is the most significant

  What hole? I merely proffered a question. Diversity is much more expansive than male/female.

----------


## UseByDate

> A diverse workforce will make better customer focused decisions and make more profit than either

  My question was based on the premise that the only variable was the sex of the workforce and therefore by implication the wage bill. The number of employees in each company would be the same, the skill set would be the same and the product produced would be identical.  
 As a concrete example. Say Ford wants to set up a company to build Ford Focus cars. It builds a factory complete with tools ready to be staffed. Ford then has to hire a workforce and someone mentions the gender pay gap and that women work for less pay than men. If it was your job to decide whether to hire men or women to staff the factory which sex would you choose and why?

----------


## r3nov8or

UseByDate, you have no idea what diversity means, or how it helps drive innovation and better, more profitable, products. 
Your examples of producing identical widgets lacks recognition of the process of idea development, design, UX and customer satisfaction.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Are you arguing that it would not be possible to start a company with say five women or even one hundred women because of shortage of female workers?

  yeah, you'd be short by a few workers.   https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SL.TLF.CACT.MA.ZS
vs https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SL.TLF.CACT.FE.ZS

----------


## UseByDate

> UseByDate, you have no idea what diversity means, or how it helps drive innovation and better, more profitable, products. 
> Your examples of producing identical widgets lacks recognition of the process of idea development, design, UX and customer satisfaction.

  I do know what diversity means. English is my mother tongue.
 I spent forty years of my working life as a design engineer. Design engineers innovate new products. In my experience the best designs are executed by individuals (the opposite of diversity). In my experience the worst product designs are those that have been designed by committees. (a diverse group of people.) 
 Would the Mona Lisa have been a better painting if it was painted by a diverse group of people?

----------


## Marc

> Would the Mona Lisa have been a better painting if it was painted by a diverse group of people?

  No, but if it had,  it would be a communist manifesto and used instead of the picture of Ernesto Che Guevara.

----------


## UseByDate

> I still do not understand what you are trying to reference. Are you arguing that it would not be possible to start a company with say five women or even one hundred women because of shortage of female workers?

   

> yeah, you'd be short by a few workers.   https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SL.TLF.CACT.MA.ZS
> vs https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SL.TLF.CACT.FE.ZS

  I don't know how you can claim that it would not be possible to start a company of five women. It happens all the time. Have you never seen a hairdressing salon opening in your area staffed by at least five women?

----------


## Marc

If the pay gap were the case, and not the product of statistical massage, what Use is saying about the Ford Focus factory is perfectly feasible. 
If one could go away with paying female employees less than male for the exact same job, there would be plenty of full female workshops for that exact reason. 
Not that there isn't. Call centers, teachers, medicare and centrelink employees, nurses etc, are but one example of overwhelming female dominance, but ... for a very different reason. Females are willing to take up lower paid jobs particularly if they have flexible hours and part time, in order to accommodate domestic duties.  
The problem with the so called pay gap is that statistics are done by averaging pay for men and women disregarding the fact described above. If the average would be done taking occupation and hours worked into account, the numbers would be identical or have statistically irrelevant differences.  
According to the feminist skewed statistics, male doctors earn more than female, that is blatant proof that females get paid less than male. True? No, false. 
Medicare pays the doctor's claims as they are received 2 to 3 times a week. Medicare pays everyone the same for each procedure and according to the code used in the claim. There is no code for female or male doctor. The difference in the overall pay reflects the fact that female doctors work less hours. A male doctor who works the same hours and sees the same number of patient would be identical to his female colleague.  
Sure, there was a time when women and children were employed at a lower pay in mostly appalling condition in Europe and England and still the case today in Bangladesh, India, China, Vietnam etc. We have come a long way from those days and the current feminist movement is in fact, western women's worst enemy. They could of course do a fantastic job in Saudi Arabia and similar countries but it is easier to scream "pay gap" in Australia (whilst receiving single parent pension with a hidden partner) than take on the real abuse perpetrated elsewhere.

----------


## UseByDate

> If the pay gap were the case, and not the product of statistical massage, what Use is saying about the Ford Focus factory is perfectly feasible. 
> If one could go away with paying female employees less than male for the exact same job, there would be plenty of full female workshops for that exact reason. 
> Not that there isn't. Call centers, teachers, medicare and centrelink employees, nurses etc, are but one example of overwhelming female dominance, but ... for a very different reason. Females are willing to take up lower paid jobs particularly if they have flexible hours and part time, in order to accommodate domestic duties.  
> The problem with the so called pay gap is that statistics are done by averaging pay for men and women disregarding the fact described above. If the average would be done taking occupation and hours worked into account, the numbers would be identical or have statistically irrelevant differences.  
> According to the feminist skewed statistics, male doctors earn more than female, that is blatant proof that females get paid less than male. True? No, false. 
> Medicare pays the doctor's claims as they are received 2 to 3 times a week. Medicare pays everyone the same for each procedure and according to the code used in the claim. There is no code for female or male doctor. The difference in the overall pay reflects the fact that female doctors work less hours. A male doctor who works the same hours and sees the same number of patient would be identical to his female colleague.

  . :2thumbsup:

----------


## DavoSyd

> I don't know how you can claim that

  I'm not making any claims at all?

----------


## Jon

> They were probably giggling at the thought of the stirrups used for gynecological examination and only referenced horses to spare your blushes.

  And I know a lot of males that would not know what you were talking about.
My FIL worked in Bunnings for a while and I doubt he would know.
I think the issue in this case is that people without a good wide ranging exposure to the building industry were employed in a hardware store.
====

----------


## Uncle Bob

> What are you up to?

  reading an Off Topic thread for a week.

----------


## commodorenut

My workplace is the best example of skewing the stats to make it more "newsworthy" than it really is. 
Accounts, for example, is staffed predominantly by women, with a couple of men in mid-range paid roles.
Customer service - predominantly women, with a couple of men in the lower paid roles (women make up the supervisors & managers).
Tech services - predominantly men, with a few women.   
In each of the above cases, the hourly rates of those on the same pay grade are identical. 
So if I did a chart based on my workplace, it would be 100% equality in most of the roles.   
But what those facts don't show, is the number of single mothers who work shorter hours to manage children (who statistically end up living with their mothers more often than fathers), or those women who only want to work a few days a week.  Some of the ladies work a couple of days, others have shorter hours, and several of them take a lot of (unpaid) days off to manage children - either for school events, medical reasons, or holiday child-minding. 
So in reality, the annual pay packets of women at my work are lower than their male counterparts - but only in the total $$, not in the hourly rate.  So are they paid less or not? 
Stats are always skewed to suit the point the author wants to make.

----------


## Jon

What am I up to?
Cutting steel posts for a new retaining wall and when a rain squall came through I moved inside and started sewing borders on carpet offcuts to make mats to go under chairs.
====

----------


## Moondog55

> What am I up to?
> Cutting steel posts for a new retaining wall and when a rain squall came through I moved inside and started sewing borders on carpet offcuts to make mats to go under chairs.
> ====

   You have a carpet capable sewing machine? Nice

----------


## DavoSyd

what am i up to? 
googling "window frame rot"

----------


## Bros

> what am i up to? 
> googling "window frame rot"

  Don't you trust the collective wisdom of all members here?

----------


## DavoSyd

> Don't you trust the collective wisdom of all members here?

  Depending on what the rest of the internet tells me, I might ask here...  
Got some collective wisdom from bunbuns this morning about my window frame undercoat question... Sold me some dulux 1step in white...

----------


## Marc

> Got some collective wisdom from bunbuns this morning about my window frame undercoat question... Sold me some dulux 1step in white...

  Not particularly 'wise' 
Wiser: Sand, oil based undercoat with some penetrol in it, then exterior water based. One step sucks. 
And that rot, you can dig out with a chisel and putty with epoxy car bog (not polyester) You can make your own epoxy bog by mixing epoxy resin with industrial talcum powder.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Not particularly 'wise' 
> Wiser: Sand, oil based undercoat with some penetrol in it, then exterior water based. One step sucks. 
> And that rot, you can dig out with a chisel and putty with epoxy car bog (not polyester) You can make your own epoxy bog by mixing epoxy resin with industrial talcum powder.

  Thanks for the advice Marc. 
I visited my paint guy and he said my Haymes Ultralock was fine to use under Shale Grey - even though it had a dark tint. I took the 1step back. 
He also suggested Polyfilla professional for the bog, much easier for a novice to use.  
It was my idea to try a syringe  to get right up into the cavity. Seemed to do the trick! I'll do some more layers in a few days . .

----------


## DavoSyd

It's very liquidy!

----------


## Bros

Didn't you inject some hardener into the rotten wood?

----------


## DavoSyd

Nah, water's gotta go somewhere....

----------


## UseByDate

> I'm not making any claims at all?

    My dictionary states that a claim is an assertion that something is true or factual.   _UseByDate Post #4583_ _If women are really paid less that men, why do companies employ men? A company that employed only women would either be much more profitable than companies staffed by men or they could sell services or products at a lower price than men staffed companies and drive them out of business._     _DavoSyd Post #4586_ *Claim 1* _because there is a higher supply of them._     _UseByDate Post #4587_ _What?
If you had two companies, one staffed only with men and one company staffed only with women and the wages bill of the women's company was 15-20% less than the men's company then why would not the women's company make more profit or undercut the men's company and drive them out of business?_     _DavoSyd Post #4589_ *Claim 2* _@SBD - Your assumption of infinite supply of labour is flawed._     _UseByDate Post #4591_ _I have not assumed infinite supply of labour. Can you explain to me why you believe this?_     _DavoSyd Post #4593_ _Feel free to reference ABS labour participation rate when asserting there's enough female labour to support your premise._     _UseByDate Post #4596_ _I still do not understand what you are trying to reference. Are you arguing that it would not be possible to start a company with say five women or even one hundred women because of shortage of female workers?_     _DavoSyd Post #_4601 *Claim3* _yeah, you'd be short by a few workers._  https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SL.TLF.CACT.MA.ZS
vs https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/SL.TLF.CACT.FE.ZS    _UseByDate Post #4604_ _I don't know how you can claim that it would not be possible to start a company of five women. It happens all the time. Have you never seen a hairdressing salon opening in your area staffed by at least five women?_     _DavoSyd Post #4607_ *Claim4* _I'm not making any claims at all?_    
 Are you still claiming you are not making any claims?

----------


## r3nov8or

"life of the party" rides again

----------


## DavoSyd

> Are you still claiming you are not making any claims?

  Whoopsie!  
Yes, I am "claiming" your preposterous hypothetical, that the lack of an all female workforce proves women get paid the same as men, is absurd...

----------


## DavoSyd

> absurd...

----------


## Marc

Not absurd at all, rather proven by the absurd or argumentum ad absurdum.  
Proposition a) Women work for less
If proposition a is true then employers would employ more women, in fact they would employ only women if at all possible.
Since the workforce is not composed by all women not even close, proposition a is false.  
Fact.  
The absurd is the essential concept and the first truth ... Albert Camus 
Furthermore ...
If women worked for less pay, demand would be higher and so the female workforce would become scarce, demand for women workers rise and pay would necessarily go up, cancelling their desirability. Men that had become unemployed due to pricing themselves out of the market would suddenly bounce back, and rush into positions previously held by female cheap labour. The sudden interest in men workers would produce a short supply of men workers and their pay would go up once more, making the cheaper female employees in demand again ... repeat ad libitum.  
Come oooooon !!!  :Rofl5:

----------


## DavoSyd

> If women worked for less pay, demand would be higher and so the female workforce would become scarce, demand for women workers rise and pay would necessarily go up, cancelling their desirability.

  workforce is not infinite... i.e. perfect elasticity of supply is null. https://www.enotes.com/homework-help...ms-with-320424 
Also: females don't "work for less pay" instead: females "get paid less than males" on average.

----------


## woodbe

> An independent body governs Australia’s award rates – so why  is there still a gender pay gap among minimum wage earners?          
>                  It’s a man’s world. At least, it still is in Australia’s workplaces.  In 2016, Australian females pocketed significantly less than their male  counterparts, on average earning about 70 per cent  of males’ weekly incomes. The reasons behind this gap are as hotly  contested as the debate over what policy makers can or should do about  it.

  https://fbe.unimelb.edu.au/newsroom/...-gender-divide

----------


## woodbe

4125.0 - Gender Indicators, Australia, Sep 2017   
 Look at this number 2:
 2. Economic Security - Earnings, income & economic situation and Housing

----------


## chrisp

> If the pay gap were the case, and not the product of statistical massage, what Use is saying about the Ford Focus factory is perfectly feasible. 
> If one could go away with paying female employees less than male for the exact same job, there would be plenty of full female workshops for that exact reason. 
> Not that there isn't. Call centers, teachers, medicare and centrelink employees, nurses etc, are but one example of overwhelming female dominance, but ... for a very different reason. Females are willing to take up lower paid jobs particularly if they have flexible hours and part time, in order to accommodate domestic duties.  
> The problem with the so called pay gap is that statistics are done by averaging pay for men and women disregarding the fact described above. If the average would be done taking occupation and hours worked into account, the numbers would be identical or have statistically irrelevant differences.  
> According to the feminist skewed statistics, male doctors earn more than female, that is blatant proof that females get paid less than male. True? No, false. 
> Medicare pays the doctor's claims as they are received 2 to 3 times a week. Medicare pays everyone the same for each procedure and according to the code used in the claim. There is no code for female or male doctor. The difference in the overall pay reflects the fact that female doctors work less hours. A male doctor who works the same hours and sees the same number of patient would be identical to his female colleague.  
> Sure, there was a time when women and children were employed at a lower pay in mostly appalling condition in Europe and England and still the case today in Bangladesh, India, China, Vietnam etc. We have come a long way from those days and the current feminist movement is in fact, western women's worst enemy. They could of course do a fantastic job in Saudi Arabia and similar countries but it is easier to scream "pay gap" in Australia (whilst receiving single parent pension with a hidden partner) than take on the real abuse perpetrated elsewhere.

  That’s an interesting argument Marc. So, female doctors would earn less money than male doctors because they need to allow time to ‘accommodate domestic duties’. You’re probably right, but do you see how the work force is very patriarchal?

----------


## UseByDate

> Not absurd at all, rather proven by the absurd or argumentum ad absurdum.  
> Proposition a) Women work for less
> If proposition a is true then employers would employ more women, in fact they would employ only women if at all possible.
> Since the workforce is not composed by all women not even close, proposition a is false.  
> Fact.  
> The absurd is the essential concept and the first truth ... Albert Camus 
> Furthermore ...
> If women worked for less pay, demand would be higher and so the female workforce would become scarce, demand for women workers rise and pay would necessarily go up, cancelling their desirability. Men that had become unemployed due to pricing themselves out of the market would suddenly bounce back, and rush into positions previously held by female cheap labour. The sudden interest in men workers would produce a short supply of men workers and their pay would go up once more, making the cheaper female employees in demand again ... repeat ad libitum.  
> Come oooooon !!!

   :2thumbsup:  Perfect logic. Logic will beat ideology every time.

----------


## Marc

> females don't "work for less pay" instead: females "get paid less than males" on average.

  Sure, I intentionally introduced a false premise to make a point. Male and female employees get paid exactly the same. To say anything else is false and skewed to make a cheap political point. Anyone that is an employer knows this.  
The only way to make statistics "prove" that women are paid less is by ignoring the hours worked and consider the take home pay per individual ignoring occupation and hours worked and this is where the political distortion resides. You could easily make the same argument with race and with age groups, smokers, amputees, disabled, addicts etc.  
To say that women get paid less is as stupid as to say part timer workers get paid less and scream discrimination. Should part time workers get paid the same as full timers? Yes! Let's carve a law that precludes all employers to pay anyone less than the other. Trust Labour to come up with such atrocity backed by the watermelons.  
The fact that mostly it is women that carry domestic responsibilities, and that it is most likely this fact that makes women work part time is a different story, a social debate that merits a different approach and has nothing to do with the RATE of pay for men and women that is by definition exactly identical the same no different perfectly equal.

----------


## r3nov8or

Unless "What are you up to" is selling soap boxes, maybe we should jump off them and move on

----------


## DavoSyd

> The fact that mostly it is women that carry domestic responsibilities, and that it is most likely this fact that makes women work part time is a different story,

  actually, it's this is a big part of the "gender pay gap" story Marc... 
Australia's gender pay gap is at it's lowest ever, due to changing workplace behaviours.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Unless "What are you up to" is selling soap boxes, maybe we should jump off them and move on

  should reopen the climate change thread then...???

----------


## r3nov8or

> should reopen the climate change thread then...???

   yes, somewhere else at least. These nonsense, chest-beating, copy/paste festivals are easily ignored when contained  :Smilie:  
Obviously I chimed in here too (shame on me), but it's time has come and the editorials need to be moved somewhere else.

----------


## Marc

> Australia's gender pay gap is at it's lowest ever, due to changing workplace behaviours.

  My point is that there is no _gender pay gap​ _ period. There is certainly a case of different take home pay according to occupation and hours worked that is completely removed from gender, race, stature, sexual preferences or eye colour. Only Sweden or Cuba can toil with the idea of "equality" in payment or "denounce" inequality based on gender.  
How about we investigate the pay gap between Labor voters and Liberal voters and mount a case of bridging the gap? May be an interesting one would be the pay gap between right handed and left handed? Clearly a case to answer there! 
The gender gap is as nonsensical as my examples are, and only gets a mention because it makes political mileage. It is as stupid as claiming that we need "more women in parliament" and therefore we need to hire politicians according to the configuration between their legs rather than what they have between their ears.  A rather sad state of affairs.

----------


## UseByDate

> Also: females don't "work for less pay" instead: females "get paid less than males" on average.

  I would agree with this if you mean: 
 Also: females don't “work for less pay” instead “females earn less than males” on average 
 For some of the following reasons.
 They work fewer hours
 They chose lower paying jobs
 They take more time out of the workforce, usually for domestic purposes, causing them to lose skills and seniority compared with the men. 
 Maybe the gender pay gap should be renamed the gender earnings gap.

----------


## UseByDate

> That’s an interesting argument Marc. So, female doctors would earn less money than male doctors because they need to allow time to ‘accommodate domestic duties’. You’re probably right, but do you see how the work force is very patriarchal?

  Good to see you have regained your appetite. :Smilie:    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrAcw3bUdec 
 An interesting point is made about patriarchy from 3:20.

----------


## Marc

> That’s an interesting argument Marc. So, female doctors would earn less money than male doctors because they need to allow time to ‘accommodate domestic duties’. You’re probably right, but do you see how the work force is very patriarchal?

  There is more reasons to the different earnings between female and male doctors than home duties if you are interested. 
From what my wife stories tell, heard over 40 years time, the real gap is in the different idiosyncrasy between male and female doctors. Because male and female are not equal, they work different, they think different and act different. 
Patient a) has a chest complaint and goes to Dr Bob. 
Dr Bob is highly skilled and experienced and makes a diagnosis in a few seconds flat, whilst the patient rattles on about the hairs on his chest, the colour of his nails and the stool of his auntie. A prescription for his chest complain is written and given with the words, take this 2 times a day, I don't care about your hair, nails or aunty, come back next week ... NEXT !! Consultation took 4 minutes. 
Patient b) goes to Dr Helen. She is equally experienced and skilled, she listens to all the peripheral stories even when barely relevant in the belief that this is part of her duty. The patient missed his appointment with the parole officer two days ago and she agrees to extend a certificate to excuse him ... this time only she adds. And how is your daughter in law going with her pregnancy? ... the consultation takes 15 minutes yet Medicare only pays for 10. 
There will be a difference in the take home pay but it is a choice, or rather the consequence of how their brain is wired. Male and female are different and can not be expected to function equally. 
I love the show Dr Martin ... my wife hates it ...  :Smilie:

----------


## havabeer

I built a table, regreats about staining it the end, should have just cleared over the weathered timber

----------


## METRIX

> I built a table, regreats about staining it the end, should have just cleared over the weathered timber

   Looks good, I agree about the staining its a shame to cover the grain of the timber, Below is one I made, coated with clear water based cabothane.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I built a table, regreats about staining it the end, should have just cleared over the weathered timber

   Nice effort. The ice will last much longer if you insulate the box

----------


## METRIX

Am I missing something here, since when has it been accepted that a stick vac can cost over $1200 !!!!!! 
I don't care how good this thing is, you cannot tell me there is more than $20 worth of motor, $20 of plastic and $40 for battery goes into this what has this world come to !!! 
Does Apple own Dyson because their prices look like they do. 
How about a $699 hairdryer, or a $1200 led lamp !!!!!

----------


## havabeer

> Looks good, I agree about the staining its a shame to cover the grain of the timber, Below is one I made, coated with clear water based cabothane.

  Yeah that's more the look I would have liked, how ever I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the table (basically going to give it away) and a few of those carbothane products said they're not great for UV or outdoors.  
Guess I'll just have to build another one

----------


## METRIX

> Yeah that's more the look I would have liked, how ever I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the table (basically going to give it away) and a few of those carbothane products said they're not great for UV or outdoors.  
> Guess I'll just have to build another one

   Cabothane is fine outdoors as long as it's undercover. 
Alternatively you can use Intergrain Ultra clear, water based clear Marine coating. 
You can simply sand the wood stain off, the existing table it wont take much to get it off.

----------


## chrisp

> Am I missing something here, since when has it been accepted that a stick vac can cost over $1200 !!!!!! 
> I don't care how good this thing is, you cannot tell me there is more than $20 worth of motor, $20 of plastic and $40 for battery goes into this what has this world come to !!! 
> Does Apple own Dyson because their prices look like they do. 
> How about a $699 hairdryer, or a $1200 led lamp !!!!!

  The retail pricing of a product has very little to do with the cost of production. Usually, it’s done the other way around - that is, marketers work out how much the market would be willing to pay for a hypothetical product and then the production department is asked to work out how much it will cost to produce. If there is enough fat in it, then production goes ahead. 
You can see the same strategy with mobile phone. Top-end phones will sell for about $1500 upon release and might drop down towards $1000 towards the end of the sale cycle, then the new one will come out at $1500. 
I’d guess that Dyson has done its market research and has found that there is indeed a market for an expensive vacuum cleaner!

----------


## Marc

> am i missing something here, since when has it been accepted that a stick vac can cost over $1200 !!!!!! 
> I don't care how good this thing is, you cannot tell me there is more than $20 worth of motor, $20 of plastic and $40 for battery goes into this what has this world come to !!! 
> Does apple own dyson because their prices look like they do. 
> How about a $699 hairdryer, or a $1200 led lamp !!!!!

  I own a DeLonghi toaster that in his heydays was worth $800. It now has gone down the slope of the vulgo and can be had for a meager $150.  :Smilie:  
(My brother says it is all the fault of the right)  :Rofl5:

----------


## r3nov8or

Beats headphones have been shown to be worth about $30, plus $300 of marketing and celebrity endorsements per unit.

----------


## phild01

> I own a DeLonghi toaster that in his heydays was worth $800. It now has gone down the slope of the vulgo and can be had for a meager $150.  
> (My brother says it is all the fault of the right)

  How's your De'Longhi, mine is a piece of junk.  Cooks 100% one side but only about 10% the other side of the toast.

----------


## Whitey66

While these companies are undoubtedly making a lot of money, a lot of money goes into the R and D of the products and the early adopters pay for it.

----------


## Marc

Well it works well as a toaster, it's a 4 slice and has all the knobs and dials. It was a present ... what else can I say ... it's red! and it matches the water jug that also had a ridiculous price. Something about the 90ties when you had to have the most expensive toaster.  
Of course a Target Sunbeam toasts just as well. 
If your toaster only does one side, you have lost one of the heating element. Easy fix if you can get to it.

----------


## phild01

> If your toaster only does one side, you have lost one of the heating element. Easy fix if you can get to it.

  No, both elements glow hot.  It was exchanged and the second one did the same thing.  Advised the company with pictures and they sent me a free one that does the same thing, toasts one side and only partially the other.  It's a two slicer and the other slot does the same thing.
It only sits on my bench because it looks good and is red. :Rolleyes:  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Ok, so I guess that the middle element is weaker. check the settings, it has different settings to toast different things ... (?)

----------


## phild01

> Ok, so I guess that the middle element is weaker. check the settings, it has different settings to toast different things ... (?)

  That's the other problem with it, it will only toast okay totally down on zero, nudge the setting higher and the toast comes out black one side and okay on the other.  Have it up halfway and the toast just burns with lots of smoke.  The one I have is not unique, it happened in store as well with their own stock.  So three new toasters all doing the same thing.  Store refunded and DeLonghi sent me another believing it works okay.

----------


## METRIX

Went through many toasters, some very expensive some cheap and they all failed and most of the cheap ones either cooked terrible or took forever to cook, at least the expensive ones had a consistent result.
Ended up with the Sunbeam Cafe Series 4 slice, reason for buying is I noticed these were the only one's being used in commercial situations such as cafe's etc. 
It hasn't missed a beat for 6 years, still cooks perfect so now I understand why this is the one in all the cafe's etc.

----------


## METRIX

> a lot of money goes into the R and D of the products

  Keep telling yourself that and maybe in the end you will convince yourself its true, that's what the manufacturers want you to think  :Biggrin:  
Most of the money goes into making it look fancy outside and flashy packaging, plus making up new words so you "think" it's great quality and something innovate and "special"  reality is inside it's the same crap as most other brands. 
Apple is fantastic at doing this such as their revolutionary Liquid Retina Display, in reality it was just a LCD display like everyone else but had a higher PPI than their regular LCD display, so rather than calling it a LCD display or Retina display, they had to "make up" something so marketing could sell it to the followers.
In reality it was because Apple were still using LCD based screens while most of their competitors had already moved onto higher quality OLED displays, oh how Apple is such a non innovative company, Very Rich $$$ company but non innovative .  
Funny thing is people bang on how good their Dyson Vac is I think just to justify spending so much on a hunk of plastic, I have used 4 of them at various peoples places and IMO they were very noisy, they didn't suck that well, and were just all marketing hype. 
This conversation has come up a few times and others have said the same. 
I have a Samsung bagless cyclone, it was less than half the price of any Dyson, it is so quiet you can hardly hear it, and it nearly sucks the carpet off the floor it's so powerful, had it for 5 years and it still works as it was when brand new.

----------


## r3nov8or

> While these companies are undoubtedly making a lot of money, a lot of money goes into the R and D of the products ...

   Not Beats. There is Near-Zero technical innovation going on there. The only 'premium' aspect is the price. Read any article and it's all about being successful from marketing and association with stars/celebrities.

----------


## phild01

Yep, marketing.  There was a time a company earned it's name, these days it's just marketing.  Look how many insurance outfits have arisen out of nowhere and get market share only by their marketing.

----------


## Whitey66

> Keep telling yourself that and maybe in the end you will convince yourself its true, that's what the manufacturers want you to think

  Of course you are right, R and D is free and these great products are thought up and designed overnight just so the manufacturer can make maximum profits  :Rolleyes: 
The advances in technology these days is getting ridiculous, it doesn't just happen. There are some very smart people spending many hours designing and testing to come up with this stuff and they're paid accordingly which adds to the price of anything new you buy. Yes, I agree that Beats are a total rip off, as are Bose and Monster AV cables just to name a few.

----------


## METRIX

> Of course you are right, R and D is free and these great products are thought up and designed overnight just so the manufacturer can make maximum profits 
> The advances in technology these days is getting ridiculous, it doesn't just happen. There are some very smart people spending many hours designing and testing to come up with this stuff and they're paid accordingly which adds to the price of anything new you buy. Yes, I agree that Beats are a total rip off, as are Bose and Monster AV cables just to name a few.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> IMO they were very noisy, they didn't suck that well, and were just all marketing hype.

  We have a Dyson. I dunno about it being noisy (probably is though now you mention it), but it cleans OK. 
That said, I hate it. It's always getting blocked by things, needs emptying every use, is disgusting to empty, falls over too often, knocks the crap out of wall corners. 
In a nutshell it's overpriced sh|t. 
We have a 20 years Sanyo vac in the caravan and I've never seen anything suck as good as that (in a good way  :Smilie:  ).
EDIT: It's actually very similar to the one aVe is dissembling there.

----------


## Bedford



----------


## phild01

"elektrolux"....I guess Swedish spelling. :Confused:

----------


## toooldforthis

> "elektrolux"....I guess Swedish spelling.

  saw one in a 2nd hand shop yesterday.
had all the attachments
said "working"
$270.

----------


## Bros

> 

   The door to door vacuum cleaner salesman.

----------


## Marc

Did anyone had the misfortune to let a Kirby vacuum cleaner salesman in the house?

----------


## Bedford

> Did anyone had the misfortune to let a Kirby vacuum cleaner salesman in the house?

  I had the misfortune of having a mate who sold Kirby vacuum cleaners...... :Biggrin:  
I think he did ok at it while it lasted, he was always into that sort of thing, could sell ice to Eskimos.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Did anyone had the misfortune to let a Kirby vacuum cleaner salesman in the house?

  don't talk about my dad like that. 
edit: or my mum

----------


## r3nov8or

> Did anyone had the misfortune to let a Kirby vacuum cleaner salesman in the house?

  I did. What a great looking machine  :Smilie:  Then the boss turned up too, and weren't happy when I said No. The boss guy even mentioned that the sales guy needed the sale to participate in the overseas company event! Get outta here you rogues!

----------


## Marc

I remember my daughter let them in ... it seemed they had decided to move in with us. If I remember correctly the full price was $5000 but of course because of my good looks and the need to join the overseas trip to the north pole where the main office is, they let me have the machine for just $3000 that quickly turned to $2500.
Long story short I kicked them out and not long after bought one second hand for $70 just out of curiosity. It was in perfect nick and worked like a charm but was way too heavy for the girls to use. After it run over their toes a few times I put it on the nature strip for someone to have for free. I am a very generous guys you know  :Rofl5:

----------


## fredgassit

Toasters?  Try a $7.50 one at Kmart. Had it for 4 years and still going strong. 
Vacuum cleaners?  Pop over to Bunnings and grab one of their Ozitos for about $25 when on special-- sucks like the proverbial (but very noisy)and comes with a 3-year warranty.  Hasn't let me down yet in 4 years.

----------


## phild01

> Toasters?  Try a $7.50 one at Kmart. Had it for 4 years and still going strong.

  Have to agree, my old supermarket cheapie does a perfect toast.  Just looks lousy on the bench.

----------


## Moondog55

What am I doing today?
I am demolishing the old garage without a permit and trying not to choke on all the crap getting around the edges of the mask. Going to the *bigreenshed* now to get some new P-2 face masks and new riggers in XXXL

----------


## toooldforthis

still getting over the $600k+ restoration cost on the Frankston 60's house  https://www.abc.net.au/tv/programs/restoration-australia/#/episode/DO1529H004S00

----------


## commodorenut

A few (rare) days off work, so running around doing a whole heap of tasks, but as most of it is outside, I'm having to stop every time it rains.... 
So far I've washed a car (that's what triggered the rain), done an oil & filter change, a coolant flush, and general maintenance (tyres, washers, lights check etc), unclogged 2 blocked A/C drains - one in a car, one in the house, dropped a car off to have the crappy dealer tint stripped & re-done, picked up some animal supplies......and now it's time for lunch, with some light entertainment: https://www.renovateforum.com/f188/w...ollars-125967/

----------


## METRIX

The place I'm in at the moment between houses has a wood fired sauna. 
Having one now, nice and warm..

----------


## METRIX

Humans can learn a lot from animals.

----------


## METRIX

Went for a great walk today weather was perfect

----------


## Marc

The south coast has some beautiful scenery. 
I am building a Pizza oven. 
1.1m internal diameter, base is besablocks, suspended concrete slab on top, one layer of 60 mm insulation bricks, dome is clay pavers, floor is cut in refractory bricks, dome insulation is two layers of insulation ceramic something, chicken wire and then 60 mm of render mixed with perlite. 
Contrary to other oven I made previously this has the flu at the front.  
Will post all the photo sequence and some of my observations when I finish. At the moment I have to cut the floor bricks to the shape of the dome and then start cutting and setting the bricks. Lots of cuts. Fortunately I bought a brick saw at cash converters for exactly this purpose years ago. Used it for a number of other projects but now it comes to the oven. 
Can't wait to make some home made bread.  :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Let us know when its done and ill see if ubereats will deliver to brisbane.

----------


## UseByDate

> Thats an interesting argument Marc. So, female doctors would earn less money than male doctors because they need to allow time to accommodate domestic duties. Youre probably right, but do you see how the work force is very patriarchal?

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J61mDnxTYVg  :Wink:

----------


## METRIX

Lets hope some of this rain will make it into the dams in Sydney.

----------


## phild01

All day UV  rated 'extreme' seems strange, nothing but rain here.

----------


## METRIX

This weekend looks to be a wet one !!!!

----------


## METRIX

Playing with my new toy, tried it on a few scraps and very impressed how accurate the mitres are and how quick it is to use. 
I bought the bigger machine, limitation is it's meant to do timber 25mm thicker and above, I worked out a way to make it also do 19mm thick timber, using a few brass washers as a spacer.
Festool want you to purchase the smaller 500 machine to do thinner timbers. 
I will also buy the smaller machine but not until they throw in some freebies, this one came with a box of domino's and cutter bits valued at $300

----------


## phild01

Ooooh...nice :Cool:

----------


## Marc

Yes, woodwork can be soothing. I prefer metalwork to keep the mind busy.
Finished the pizza oven and cooked a few pizza to test it. All good, and it was still 200C the next day.  :Smilie: 
Will have to bake some bread now, to use up the big bag of flour I had to buy because the preppers bought up all the one kilo packets. 
Thread posted with all the photos. Must post the last one with the fire on.  
Next project I is the new generator. 
Bought a Kubota generator with an Italian alternator 14 KVA 3 phase. The engine is a 3 cylinder Kubota with a fancy electronic interface to start it and with all the gauges on the screen. Supposed to start automatically when the power fails, but I am going to use it manual.  
Since I need single phase for back up, or the 3 phase will be forever unbalanced ... rewired it for single phase and lost about 4 KVA. Don't understand why but it is what it is.  
The generator was designed for a mining camp in Queensland, but was never used there, so I bought it for a fraction of the price. It does not have a base, it is mounted on just 4 blocks of wood. Nothing wrong with that, only that to put it in the small pump room I have for the generator, I need to lift it somehow, and my engine lift does not fit in there. NExt is making a cradle for it, so that I can place it on a skate dolley and push it in there. As it is now it's 350 kg, and the cradle will be another 100 kg or so. I hope I can actually wheel 450 kg over brick pavers.  :Cry:  
Cut the steel yesterday out of some length of RHS from a demolition my neighbour gave me. It's 130x65x6 and weights a ton. Engine mounts will be from the Land Cruiser Prado. and need to add an angle at each end to be able to lift it with a bottle jack. Got the fuel tank off a scrapped Massey Ferguson, that will be mounted on the wall. 
Will keep me busy for a few week.  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Yes, woodwork can be soothing. I prefer metalwork to keep the mind busy.
> Finished the pizza oven and cooked a few pizza to test it. All good, and it was still 200C the next day. 
> Will have to bake some bread now, to use up the big bag of flour I had to buy because the preppers bought up all the one kilo packets.

  The local woollies is basically back to normal, the preppers have all but dissipated, there is plenty of toilet paper, and even paper hand towels, heaps and heaps of pasta, mainly from brands I haven't seen before, Australian and Italian made.
There was even heaps of hand sanitizer, I didn't see any empty shelves there last week, and the checkout lady said thank goodness, she mentioned there was a particular race of people who were very abusive at the checkouts because they could not take more than two of something, she said that has now stopped. 
The buying limit are almost non existent, it will make those stupid hoarders feel rather silly, each time they go home to 400 rolls of toilet paper in the spare room and all the other rubbish they hoarded. 
Chemist Warehouse had hundreds of sanitizer bottles, and the security guards at the door have dissapeared. 
I wish Bunnings would get their act together, Alexandria still has a 4 person limit on the isles, the screw isle usually has a lineup to get into it, I don't even waste my time going there now.
They also still have these silly one way in one way out to the store barabades in place, they need to relax this and allow people to practice safe distancing themselves. 
Everyone is aware what social distancing is, we don't need Bunnings policing it for us.

----------


## METRIX

> rewired it for single phase and lost about 4 KVA. Don't understand why but it is what it is.

  Had a dust extraction system installed at the workshop, the guy installing it said something about make sure the sparkie wired the 3 phases correctly, or it would run 30% less efficient, not sure how ?

----------


## Marc

May be running on two phase instead of 3? 
With generators is a bit different. Single phase (2 pole) generators run at 2800 rpm, and that makes them unsuitable for slow diesel engines or too loud. 
3 phase generators can be rewired to produce single phase, most have a diagram in the connection box, but why do they lose performance I don't know. 
I made myself some pasta yesterday, but it tasted rather weird. I checked the pack and it was gluten free. Then I looked at the other packet and it was chickpea pasta ...  :Frown:  It gives another dimension to "alternative"

----------


## Bros

> Playing with my new toy,

   What is it?
 I'm assuming it is a saw but what advantage is it over a docking saw properly set up?

----------


## Bros

> Yes, woodwork can be soothing. I prefer metalwork to keep the mind busy.

  I like both but in a workshop you have to have separation as you aim for clean finish with woodwork but metal work is not so particular. 
 I like my metal spinning, welding is not my best subject.

----------


## Marc

> What is it?
>  I'm assuming it is a saw but what advantage is it over a docking saw properly set up?

  I thought it was a planer ... it is actually a doweling jig on steroids  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I might have to wait for a Chinese knockoff...looks expensive.

----------


## Marc

> I like both but in a workshop you have to have separation as you aim for clean finish with woodwork but metal work is not so particular. 
>  I like my metal spinning, welding is not my best subject.

   You have a lathe? Nice hobby to have.

----------


## Bros

> You have a lathe? Nice hobby to have.

  No I don't but I have access to a large Colchester and a smaller Chinese lathe. 
 I would love to have one but they are a bit messy and you need a fair bit of room.

----------


## Marc

You can still set up a one meter one. Some older can be had cheap. You are right about the mess.
Yu have to watch the youtube channel Abom79

----------


## Bros

> You can still set up a one meter one.

   A lot of those smaller lathes have the leadscrew doubling as the feed and I don't like that as I believe the leadscrew should be used for cutting threads with a separate drive for the longitudinal and cross feed separate

----------


## METRIX

> What is it?
>  I'm assuming it is a saw but what advantage is it over a docking saw properly set up?

  Not a saw, it's creates the oval pockets then you insert the oval shaped dowels, so it creates loose tenon joins as the tenon is not part of either side of the join. 
These are extremely strong, they are traditionally made by cutting a pocket in one side of the timber (mortise), and a tenon in the other side, this is called a mortise and tenon join.
It can take a while to make these joins, and if they are not perfect the join won;t be solid or accurate. 
The Festool creates the mortise on both sides of the join in a matter of seconds, then you glue a floating tenon in to give the join it's strength plus it aligns the join for you.
It's called a domino machine because the tenons look like domino's, the good thing about the machine is it can also be used to create structural mitre joins, which can be tricky to normally do, this does it in seconds. 
If making larger flat pieces such as table tops, the domino will creates structural joins and lines up the pieces automatically so when you put them together the pieces are all lined up perfectly minimising any sanding or finishing work required to get the surface flat.

----------


## METRIX

> I might have to wait for a Chinese knockoff...looks expensive.

  Yes it was expensive but it's German made and they are the only one who make these so I guess you are paying for the engineering of them.
With the instant Tax write off at the moment, it's depreciated all in one go, I already picked up two jobs to use it on which will pay for the machine (I bought it based on getting these two jobs but will be used for many more jobs after that)  :Wink:  
Chinese knock off, might be waiting a while, I think it's too specialised for them to worry about making an in accurate copy  :Biggrin:  
Triton do have a dual doweling machine but hasn't been very popular due to usability and quality issues,   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-9AwrM8QSk 
Lamello also have a similar machine which is even more expensive but can do some pretty impressive joints.

----------


## Marc

"In case you have been under a rock" the author of the video says.
I don't mean to say that  :Smilie:   https://youtu.be/7oxd2Qnvyw0?t=111 
This is the model Metrix has   https://youtu.be/8CbWvbuL_u8

----------


## Bros

> Lamello also have a similar machine which is even more expensive but can do some pretty impressive joints.

  It is impressive but one of the potential downfalls that I can see it the specialist jointing parts which makes the machine dependent on these fittings. 
The flash scotch finger one you have at a pinch you can make the biscuits so you will never get stuck for consumables.

----------


## Marc

The proprietary consumables are the best part of the profits for any machine. Create a market, charge a mint for the privilege to step in said market, and start milking it for all it has. 
In 40 years time you could buy this machine from Cash Convertors and struggle to find the thingies? ... possible.
THe Lamello is something else though. I suppose the kitchen guys would love it.  
I had difficulty picturing how an oscillating cutter can make a slot that has parallel sides ... only when I saw it in action the penny dropped.

----------


## METRIX

> It is impressive but one of the potential downfalls that I can see it the specialist jointing parts which makes the machine dependent on these fittings. 
> The flash scotch finger one you have at a pinch you can make the biscuits so you will never get stuck for consumables.

  
True, the Lamello would be perfect in a production workshop building with chipboard etc, it would pay for itself on the first day due to the speed and accuracy.
The Dominos can be made using a router table or trimmer to save you purchasing the Festool versions, although they are not that expensive, so you would just build the cost of them into the job when quoting. 
I am going to give making them a go and see how difficult they are, getting the right round over bit it the trick, and I was thinking how to add the fluting on the sides to allow glue to spread up the domino.
I haven't seen a router bit that would product the fluting, I guess if you made a long length, you could just score the stock with the table saw set at 1/2mm and using a thin kerf blade, maybe two scores would do ?

----------


## johnc

Don't think I could be bothered making Domino's, for the number you use on each job the cost is quite minor. I use the smaller machine, for tables it is my preference to cut the mortice and tenon's myself, however for speed you can't beat the Domino, the biscuit is a tight fit and kills a biscuit jointer for strength and accuracy and murders dowel, for strength as well.

----------


## METRIX

> Don't think I could be bothered making Domino's, for the number you use on each job the cost is quite minor. I use the smaller machine, for tables it is my preference to cut the mortice and tenon's myself, however for speed you can't beat the Domino, the biscuit is a tight fit and kills a biscuit jointer for strength and accuracy and murders dowel, for strength as well.

  I would only consider making them from hardwoods for the strength, but you would need to be using a lot to justify the time making the lengths.
I have seen a few guys make them and it looks like a lot of stuffing around

----------


## METRIX

First job done with the Domino, bathroom vanity made from Solid blackbutt slabs, this one has a cesarstone top.

----------


## phild01

Beautiful work Looks great :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bros

Metrix I can't resist the temptation as to ask what you do? 
From your posts you don't seem to do the run of the mill carpentering jobs and you seem to target the "upper end" where cost is not an issue.

----------


## METRIX

> Metrix I can't resist the temptation as to ask what you do? 
> From your posts you don't seem to do the run of the mill carpentering jobs and you seem to target the "upper end" where cost is not an issue.

  Ha Ha Ha, 
I do all sorts of things, but specialise in "higher end" bespoke projects when possible. 
Building vanities etc is something that's interested me for a while and have done a few for various clients, these are very satisfying, taking a raw rough sawn slab and turning it into something nice. 
The good thing is, once you do one job for a client, they will normally pass you onto their friends etc. 
I am not interested in doing the run of the mill carpentry stuff anymore, as I will still offer the high end finish but not always be able to charge for it, there are plenty of regular carpenters out there to do that. 
The beauty of doing this specialised builds, the client gets what they want not what they can buy from a catalogue, these types of clients really appreciate the quality and details of the finished piece and don't mind paying for this.

----------


## METRIX

Here is the two draw version of the other vanity with full timber wrap, 1300mm long and weighs around 70 kg !! 
Integrated recessed LED lighting at the bottom, but cannot show you that until it's installed.  Attachment 126315  Attachment 126316  Attachment 126317  Attachment 126318

----------


## phild01

Where do you get your hands on a slab like that and how stable is it.

----------


## METRIX

> Where do you get your hands on a slab like that and how stable is it.

  I get them directly from a Timber Mill in North NSW, they are very stable, have been air dried for few years.
You can buy them from guys in Auburn Sydney but will pay many times what they are worth.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Even the Pyramid building types of civilisations would appreciate the workmanship taken there Metrix.

----------


## METRIX

> Even the Pyramid building types of civilisations would appreciate the workmanship taken there Metrix.

  I do wonder why the Aliens that lent them the machinery to get that granite and various other stone so tight fitting have not come back. 
Or maybe they have.

----------


## sol381

Very nice work mate. Blackbutt is one of my favourite timbers and looks great here. Those vanities would for for a bout 2 grand without the tops i reckon.

----------


## METRIX

> Very nice work mate. Blackbutt is one of my favourite timbers and looks great here. Those vanities would for for a bout 2 grand without the tops i reckon.

  Yes it's a nice timber, can be a bit of a beech to work with sometimes, especially in large slabs.  
2K Would be close  :2thumbsup:

----------


## sol381

Did you choose to buy half a tree or didnt they have the dressed sizes you wanted.

----------


## Bros

I would imagine you would have a decent workshop with a few machines unlike the run of the mill carpenter with a storage shed and a trailer they work out of?

----------


## METRIX

> Did you choose to buy half a tree or didnt they have the dressed sizes you wanted.

  The mill does not have the facility to flatten or dress them, you can buy a great Australian Made machine for flattening / sanding and squaring them up, it flattens slabs in no time. as this it very laborious to do.
I would like to get one but don't have the room for it at the moment.  https://www.woodwizz.com/our-machine...atbed-machine/ 
I made my own flattening sled, can do up to 600 wide and around 2.4m long which is plenty enough for vanities etc as these are normally 500 deep.
If I was doing this type of work full time, I would buy the WoodWiz in a heartbeat, from memory it handles around 1.2m wide, and up to 6m long or smaller as it's fully customisation.

----------


## phild01

> I made my own flattening sled, can do up to 600 wide and around 2.4m long which is plenty enough for vanities etc as these are normally 500 deep.

  Can you give us a peep at that.

----------


## METRIX

What a surprise, Lets wait and see who it could be ?

----------


## Bros

All countries do it.

----------


## PhilT2

> All countries do it.

  But some more than others.

----------


## Timofie

Hi all, who do I contact to build an arch entrance around my front porch? What sort of tradie?
Also would like to create some arches out of my existing doors around the house.

----------


## METRIX

Tried this new Fibafuse tape, it works great, not for corners, but can be used in wetrooms, beds into the basecoat really easy.

----------


## METRIX

Rejigging the walls to create the new kitchen

----------


## METRIX

> Can you give us a peep at that.

  I will take some shots of it.

----------


## JB1

This your new house Metrix? 
Sent

----------


## METRIX

> This your new house Metrix? 
> Sent

  Yep new Shi House  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: . 
Double brick and two suspended slabs so everything is much harder, give me timber any day

----------


## JB1

> Yep new Shi House . 
> Double brick and two suspended slabs so everything is much harder, give me timber any day

  Congrats. Government must love you contributing to their revenue from stamp duty. 
2 suspended slabs? 
What's the reason for suspended slab for the ceiling? 
I think for the next house I build, I'm going to to going to use 140mm or even 2 x 90mm (if feasible) external stud wall.  
That way I go get R4 or R5 wall insulation with just batts. Plus I do like the look of deep reveals. 
Sent from

----------


## METRIX

> Congrats. Government must love you contributing to their revenue from stamp duty. 
> 2 suspended slabs? 
> What's the reason for suspended slab for the ceiling? 
> I think for the next house I build, I'm going to to going to use 140mm or even 2 x 90mm (if feasible) external stud wall.  
> That way I go get R4 or R5 wall insulation with just batts. Plus I do like the look of deep reveals.

  Two levels both on suspended slab, overlapping at one side, ceiling downstairs is concrete upstairs timber / gyprock.

----------


## toooldforthis



----------


## METRIX

> 

  On your way to the local bush tracks to dump it ?, that's what a particular race of people in Sydney used to do all the time, in the end the councils had to install hidden 24/7 cameras to catch them out.

----------


## METRIX

I'm preparing the walls for the timber feature to go on.

----------


## METRIX

Used the lasers to get a precise height for the TV before committing to drilling / mounting any cabels.

----------


## toooldforthis

> On your way to the local bush tracks to dump it ?, that's what a particular race of people in Sydney used to do all the time, in the end the councils had to install hidden 24/7 cameras to catch them out.

  only $56 to dump it legally

----------


## Marc

That would be about $500 + in Sydney

----------


## toooldforthis

> That would be about $500 + in Sydney

  pretty reasonable eh?
that was with the ratepayer discount, but still.
(tho, should be free to stop illegal dumping)

----------


## METRIX

Below is exactly why people dump Asbestos in Sydney $760 / tonne, highway robbery for end users to get rid of a toxic product that should be subsidised by James Hardie's for creating it in the first place.

----------


## phild01

Begs the question how differently is the asbestos waste treatment being monitored by the government.

----------


## METRIX

> Begs the question how differently is the asbestos waste treatment being monitored by the government.

  Or who is really making money from it's disposal ?

----------


## phild01

> Or who is really making money from it's disposal ?

  Waste management in Sydney is just another government mafia enabled operation.

----------


## METRIX

> Waste management in Sydney is just another government mafia enabled operation.

  Sounds like a case for the ACCC to look into, even dropping off green waste (which they turn into compost and sell back to you) is more expensive in Sydney than Asbestos is in Perth ????

----------


## Marc

Asbestos in buildings should be removed for free by government contracted companies.
So we would have another case of the pink batts on steroids.
When politicians are there for the pay and the limelight, the result is what we have today. A bunch of self serving morons that care only to perpetuate their good fortunes. 
We should ban career politicians altogether and relegate them to administrative tasks.  
A good start would be to ban councils and replace them with service provider organisations with no authority to legislate. 
Next we could disband the state governments demolish their buildings and turn the land into a park. 
We could then fire 80% of staff in federal government, limit "advisers" to 3 per senior politician down from ... hundreds?  and see how we do then.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

Open sesame

----------


## r3nov8or

Thanks Bros 
Cutting some light steel today. Easy work. Seems I got a little complacent, and this happened. Be careful with your thin discs... any discs no doubt!!

----------


## phild01

Done that before though through carelessness. Care when dropping the grinder down as sometimes a fractured disc may not be noticed until you go to use it again.

----------


## Marc

Broken my fair share of 1mm disk.
What I do now with the thin one, is take the disk off the grinder when I finish. The 1mm disk have no lateral strength at all, so no good to be kicking about on the grinder in a draw or on the bench. 
Despite their fragility, they are great, I cut an H beam 250x250 with a 5" rat tail grinder clean across with one disk. Wasn't even hard. 
Cutting thin material like colorbond fencing is a sure way to break the disk. For very thin metal it is best to use 1.5mm thick cutting disk

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks Bros 
> Cutting some light steel today. Easy work. Seems I got a little complacent, and this happened. Be careful with your thin discs... any discs no doubt!!

  
You must have bent it a little too much, what brand are they, I have not had one explode yet, used hundreds of them.

----------


## Marc

They don't explode like a thick grinding disk would. The bit's coming off it have very little mass so don't go far.
Plenty of photos of safety glasses with pieces of 1mm disk embedded in them.
Fake.

----------


## METRIX

> Broken my fair share of 1mm disk.
> What I do now with the thin one, is take the disk off the grinder when I finish. The 1mm disk have no lateral strength at all, so no good to be kicking about on the grinder in a draw or on the bench. 
> Despite their fragility, they are great, I cut an H beam 250x250 with a 5" rat tail grinder clean across with one disk. Wasn't even hard. 
> Cutting thin material like colorbond fencing is a sure way to break the disk. For very thin metal it is best to use 1.5mm thick cutting disk

  I have broken them when putting grinder down, or if cordless is stood up on its end and knock it over the disk normally snaps, but never had one break while in use.
I normally use the Makita brand

----------


## droog

> They don't explode like a thick grinding disk would. The bit's coming off it have very little mass so don't go far.
> Plenty of photos of safety glasses with pieces of 1mm disk embedded in them.
> Fake.

  
Can tell you first hand the damage an exploding 1mm disk will do, still have a scar to show for it. Might not be much mass but it is more that enough to do serious injury.
Lucky it was the forearm and not the head.

----------


## Marc

I buy Pferd. 
Interesting about the exploding disk, I must have broken a dozen and invariably the bits don't do much at all. I suppose on the skin it's a different story.
Still, the photos are clearly fake.

----------


## METRIX

Picked up a few new toys. 
Cordless Track saw, has Bluetooth can cut within 10mm of a wall which is great for flooring. 
Multiway battery charger, insert 6 batteries and walk away.

----------


## sol381

Nice. having the battery on the side of the saw is unusual but probably the best spot for it.

----------


## METRIX

> Nice. having the battery on the side of the saw is unusual but probably the best spot for it.

  It seems tucked out of the way, and well balanced, only issue is it uses a 140mm blade with 20mm arbour, can't find alternates yet, Irwin has them but with 10mm arbour.

----------


## sol381

makits and milwaukee make them . this might work . sydney tools have a makita 136mm.  https://adelaidetools.com.au/milwauk...it-m12ccs44-0/

----------


## phild01

Today I nearly lost my knuckle to a spinning blade on my SCMS. The belt sander wasn't very kind my finger yesterday either. I usually play it safe but I at least I still have all body parts... touch wood!

----------


## METRIX

> Today I nearly lost my knuckle to a spinning blade on my SCMS. The belt sander wasn't very kind my finger yesterday either. I usually play it safe but I at least I still have all body parts... touch wood!

  Is that an Aldi special SCMS?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Is that an Aldi special SCMS?

  My thought was "Is the blade braked?". My old GMC predates those laws - spins for way too long... But Dad's old Ozito is braked.

----------


## phild01

> Is that an Aldi special SCMS?

  My old Hitachi

----------


## phild01

> My thought was "Is the blade braked?". My old GMC predates those laws - spins for way too long... But Dad's old Ozito is braked.

  Correct, unbraked and the first time I have ever been that careless with it.

----------


## Bros

> My old Hitachi

   I see your problem a Dewalt blade in a Hitachi saw.

----------


## phild01

> I see your problem a Dewalt blade in a Hitachi saw.

  Guess I need a DeWalt SCMS  :Unsure:

----------


## r3nov8or

Found a small split in the petrol line on the mower today. The split is where the line is pushed onto the tank, and so it's a minor leak with some "backing" so to speak.  
I'll get a new line one day, but to fix it for today's duties I flooded the split with Super Glue a few times and let it cure before exposing it to petrol.  
No leak... But how long will it last?

----------


## Marc

Is it still holding up?
If it fails, try some liquid gasket compound andwrapsomestring over it.

----------


## METRIX

Currently ripping out the main bathroom.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Is it still holding up?
> ....

  Yep, it's still good today

----------


## r3nov8or

> Currently ripping out the main bathroom.

   You'll want to start the cleanup before you bury the vacuum cleaner  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> You'll want to start the cleanup before you bury the vacuum cleaner

  I know, got a bit carried away, There was 1035 kg of brick in just that bomb shelter shower.
It had solid brick with 30mm of render on both sides (the bricky must have done something wrong going by other stuff I have found) then there were two layers of tiles inside, and one on the outside with mortar that was super strong. 
Needless to say it was an A-Hole to knock down, most of it I had to jackhammer through the bricks as the mortar was too strong

----------


## Bart1080

> There was 1035 kg of brick in just that bomb shelter shower.

  ..they dont make'm like that anymore!
Re-using the bath?

----------


## METRIX

> ..they dont make'm like that anymore!
> Re-using the bath?

  Nope, everything is gone as of today, will be going for a freestanding bath, see below concept of the rejig, used to be a separate bathroom / toilet, I cut the wall out to make the toilet a walk in shower, no doors etc to clean. 
I will make a timber vanity for it around 1600 - 1800 long if I can get the timber sent down (current restrictions the timber mill can't deliver) will put in a Velux skylight.

----------


## phild01

> I cut the wall out to make the toilet a walk in shower, no doors etc to clean.

  Some time ago I did a walk-in shower but found the winter showers a bit unpleasant with the inrush of cold air.

----------


## Bros

Been top dressing

----------


## r3nov8or

> 

  Have you thought about the door opening towards the toilet?  May not suit somehow, but means the door can be left open without always seeing the toilet, and if in use helps prevent embarrassment if someone starts to barge in

----------


## Marc

Ha ha Reno ... was going to say that finally the myth of the shock walk in is history.  :Rofl5:

----------


## METRIX

> Have you thought about the door opening towards the toilet?  May not suit somehow, but means the door can be left open without always seeing the toilet, and if in use helps prevent embarrassment if someone starts to barge in

  Yep thought about it, now the room is cleared I will put the toilet in place and see what can be seen from the hallway.
I think it will be ok as this is at the end of the hallway surrounded by bedrooms, and it is not easy to see it from outside as the wall will obscure it. 
Was thinking about the door swing change not sure about that as it will restrict view to the vanity which will be a visual blockage. 
Other option is to turn the toilet around and put a small wall just near the door, have done this at a clients house, it worked well, just need to try it out and see how much space it takes up.. 
Barge in can be avoided by pushing the little button on the door handle to keep the door secure from unwanted visitors.

----------


## METRIX

> Some time ago I did a walk-in shower but found the winter showers a bit unpleasant with the inrush of cold air.

  Did a walk-in for the last house and didn't find that a problem, this one hopefully should be ok. 
The exhaust fan is a 600mm x 100mm long thin one, that will sit right at the opening at the walk in point. 
So no steam should get into the main bathroom area (1st priority), air would be sucked in from under the room entry door, and the additional window in the main room so hopefully no cold draughts generated in the shower section. 
Have done a similar thing in the ensuite, it works really well, the room has never fogged up the mirror even during winter, due to the longer fan being able to pick up a larger area of steam from the shower rather than some useless small fan stock in the corner or middle of the room, that I have found from past are mostly ineffective at removing the  steam quick enough.

----------


## Bart1080

> rather than some useless small fan stock in the corner or middle of the room, that I have found from past are mostly ineffective at removing the  steam quick enough.

  Yep, one of 2 reasons why I never bothered with a 3 in 1 IXL type fan.  Fan over the top of the shower (has a door...so I must be old fashioned  :Smilie:  ) work way better than the middle of the room

----------


## METRIX

> Yep, one of 2 reasons why I never bothered with a 3 in 1 IXL type fan.  Fan over the top of the shower (has a door...so I must be old fashioned  ) work way better than the middle of the room

  IXL type things are always a compromise, they don't seem to do any one thing particularly well, except heat output if you have the 4 light version, the fans are usually useless, the lights are normally terrible plus they look butt ugly.
I would rathe have lighting you choose, a more powerful fan you can locate where you want and separate heater lamps where you want them, I think the 3-in-one things are just a carry over from project homes of the early 90's. 
I found fans mounted directly over the shower (if powerful enough) have a cold draft on you while in the shower, and is why I have stopped doing it that way, plus they allow a lot of steam to pass by them and fill up the room fogging up the mirror. 
The ensuite has a traditional sliding wall-to-wall shower screen with the best rolling mechanism I have ever seen on a sliding door, none of the moving parts touch the ground and are on the opposite side of the glass to the shower cubicle so the only thing to clean is an anodised curved rail that sits on the floor, so easy compared to the old systems with mechanical parts exposed to soap scum etc, and always got dirty and were a bugger to keep clean because of the crappy track system they ran on. 
The main bathroom wont have a door on the shower because it's un necessary, the shower is around 1900mm long x 1000mm wide, with a dedicated door to walk in at the opposite end to where the ceiling mounted shower head will be, so no water should really make it to the door side that would justify a door, it's a very similar design to my last place and no water made it out of the cubicle onto the main floor which was a big design consideration. 
The ensuite fan is mounted just outside the shower door, it has a quite powerful inline fan attached even though it sucks like a hurricane you get no drafts in the shower, even when standing under it you still don't feel a draft because its 600mm long and the sucking is not concentrated into one small round porthole. 
If you stand in front of the barn door to the ensuite as it has a gap all the way around the door (which is good for exhaust ventilation efficiency), you will feel the air rushing in around the door if you get close enough to it.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> the fans are usually useless, the lights are normally terrible plus they look butt ugly.

  Mine must be the exception to the rule as it works fine. But sure, they might look out of place in those modern bathrooms with the sinks that sit on top of the surface etc.

----------


## METRIX

> Mine must be the exception to the rule as it works fine. But sure, they might look out of place in those modern bathrooms with the sinks that sit on top of the surface etc.

  The NEO and Luminate series look much nicer than the older square type with the exposed globes, but these are pushing close to $1000 for the latest models.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Mine must be the exception to the rule as it works fine. But sure, they might look out of place in those modern bathrooms with the sinks that sit on top of the surface etc.

  Yeah, I have a 4 lamp Silhouette {with the slotted grill) and it works fine for us. Smaller room, 1.8 X 2.4 (ish) may have something to do with it. They last about 8-10 years with heavy use - soon on our third. Easier to replace ($245) than patching the hole and going for something else  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Making a tiny stick built garden shed to put the lawnmower and all the tools in.
1700 * 900 plus or minus a bit and definitely not square and I'm trying to use off-cuts and freebie timber

----------


## r3nov8or

> Been top dressing

  What sized area do you need to maintain, Bros

----------


## Bros

> What sized area do you need to maintain, Bros

  Only a small yard on a 700sm block, I've let the lawn go for some years and this year I installed a sprinkler system and got a corer to punch holes in the grass then fertilizer and top dressed the low spots and the sprinkler trench. I used about a cu m of sandy loam.

----------


## barrysumpter

First year I've ever wanted to decorate the front yard for All Hallows Eve. 
Anyone have any recommendations for big web and big spider display   for the front yard?? 
Pics and / or web address would be fantastic!

----------


## MeasureTwice

Finally got around to taking down the falling porch structure as it was completely rotten and most glass panels were broken. 
Replaced dodgy scaffold pole setup with timber post.
Re-lined the porch ceiling after the original asbestos lining was removed.
Fitted an access panel for attic storage with deadlock in case someone does try and reach it - even though its 3m high      
Only small compared to some the experienced here, but chipping away at the jobs 
o ye, and had the delightful job of unfloor insulation:

----------


## METRIX

> May not suit somehow, but means the door can be left open without always seeing the toilet, and if in use helps prevent embarrassment if someone starts to barge in

  Checked it today with the toilet in place and you can only just see the very end of it as walking by the bathroom door and you have to go looking for it. 
Plus when you enter the door you also don't see it as it's off to the side.
So I will go with it on the longer wall and no small wall covering it, and no reversing of the door, saves me some work  :Smilie:  
Probably going for this look, but all black hardware, not sure why they went chrome shower and black mixer ?, the chrome looks wrong.

----------


## METRIX

> First year I've ever wanted to decorate the front yard for All Hallows Eve. 
> Anyone have any recommendations for big web and big spider display   for the front yard?? 
> Pics and / or web address would be fantastic!

  
I once made a heap of spiders, witches etc from ply, they looked really good, will try to find some photos.

----------


## METRIX

> Finally got around to taking down the falling porch structure as it was completely rotten and most glass panels were broken. 
> Replaced dodgy scaffold pole setup with timber post.
> Re-lined the porch ceiling after the original asbestos lining was removed.
> Fitted an access panel for attic storage with deadlock in case someone does try and reach it - even though its 3m high  
> o ye, and had the delightful job of unfloor insulation:

  Might want to be careful, there is some weird looking guy living under your house

----------


## MeasureTwice

> Might want to be careful, there is some weird looking guy living under your house

  not as weird as the baby doll's head I came across underneath lol

----------


## r3nov8or

I've been creating some deck porn...

----------


## METRIX

> I've been creating some deck porn...

  Nice cuts, What's the timber, looks sort of like Spotted Gum but not quite ?. 
Did you discuss what coating to use for 3 months like most people do  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Had to go get a tetanus shot, slipped on a metal roof that just started to rain on, it was covered in moss and lichen crap, got real slippery as soon as it got wet.
Knee hit one of the roofing screws and tore it up, was bleeding for two days

----------


## phild01

> Had to go get a tetanus shot, slipped on a metal roof that just started to rain on, it was covered in moss and lichen crap, got real slippery as soon as it got wet.
> Knee hit one of the roofing screws and tore it up, was bleeding for two days

  Somehow feeling the pain :Unsure: 
I believe construction the most dangerous occupation, and with it, little public sympathy!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Nice cuts, What's the timber, looks sort of like Spotted Gum but not quite ?. 
> Did you discuss what coating to use for 3 months like most people do

  Cheers 
The timber is Pelawan 
I'm going to coat it with untinted Cutek and let it go grey. It joins a 17 year old Pelawan deck which I am going to clean and do the same. Maybe in 15 years it'll all look somewhat similar  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Had to go get a tetanus shot, slipped on a metal roof that just started to rain on, it was covered in moss and lichen crap, got real slippery as soon as it got wet.
> Knee hit one of the roofing screws and tore it up, was bleeding for two days

  Ouch! Any stiches required?

----------


## Marc

Ouch indeed. 
How did you manage not to come off the roof?

----------


## phild01

> The timber is Pelawan

  Haven't come across that breed before but looks nice. Does the grain open up, how does it compare with Merbau for durability.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Haven't come across that breed before but looks nice. Does the grain open up, how does it compare with Merbau for durability.

  It's also known as Northern Box, mainly grows in Malaysia and Indonesia, like Merbau? 
Here's a photo of the 17 year old deck, which back in the day received 2 coats of FW tinted oil. This is from a highly exposed area to both the weather (western sun from early arvo and most of our rain) and high foot traffic.  Very pleased with it. Hoping to hero the grey that is showing through the old coating  :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

> It's also known as Northern Box, mainly grows in Malaysia and Indonesia, like Merbau? 
> Here's a photo of the 17 year old deck, which back in the day received 2 coats of FW tinted oil. This is from a highly exposed area to both the weather (western sun from early arvo and most of our rain) and high foot traffic.  Very pleased with it. Hoping to hero the grey that is showing through the old coating

  I'd be happy with that, and only coated once!

----------


## David.Elliott

Been putting a ceiling of V groove lining boards up in our dining/sitting room. Cathedral ceiling, where half was the original house and half was an addition. Room is 10.8 x 7m
The two halves of the room had different size ridge beams and different pitches. had to cut individual wedges for every rafter to get the whole room ceiling on the same 'plane" and then build a centre bulkhead that covered the ridge and gave a place to put fans where the base does not stick out the sides.
Took the opp to insulate while there. 
Sometime ago took out two walls and put 2 bush poles in place, and moved the kitchen and built the new kitchen.
The whole house is exposed brick that is flush finished. Now I'm making V groove boards from 6mm MDF by random routing v grooves in the 1200 with and cutting down to 800 high, then putting them on the wall with 6mm villa above, 40mm dado rail and 140mm skirts. All painted white  *Mods.*.
Too many photos, so here's a link if you allow..  https://photos.app.goo.gl/z4dFiPWcrLB16tvs8

----------


## phild01

> *Mods.*.
> Too many photos, so here's a link if you allow..  https://photos.app.goo.gl/z4dFiPWcrLB16tvs8

  Yep, no real relevance to end of day stuff :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Ouch! Any stiches required?

  No stitches, chose to have it stuck up with some sticky things as stitches would have been a bit of a pain where it cut, and having to look after them etc.
It seems to be healing quickly, have been up and down ladder all day today, and in / out of roof yesterday. it seems to have survived ok. 
I have been very careful not to bump it, which has been very hard, and not to kneel on it, which is also very hard to do.

----------


## METRIX

> It's also known as Northern Box, mainly grows in Malaysia and Indonesia, like Merbau? 
> Here's a photo of the 17 year old deck, which back in the day received 2 coats of FW tinted oil. This is from a highly exposed area to both the weather (western sun from early arvo and most of our rain) and high foot traffic.  Very pleased with it. Hoping to hero the grey that is showing through the old coating

  Its done well for that age

----------


## METRIX

> Ouch indeed. 
> How did you manage not to come off the roof?

  I was surprised how easy it was to slide on the roof, it's a pergola, and only 7deg pitch which is bugger all but was super slippery once it got wet.
It was one of those stupid rain storm's that came out of nowhere, there was grey clouds, then all of a sudden a big wind came up and dumped rain within a few seconds 
When I hit the roof I started to slide for about a metre, and thought I was going to come off and land in the garden, but managed to stop. 
If it was a steep pitch, there is no way you would stop.

----------


## METRIX

> Somehow feeling the pain
> I believe construction the most dangerous occupation, and with it, little public sympathy!

  Agree, office job the most dangerous thing is dying from lack of oxygen from talking too much around the photocopier while sipping coffee  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## David.Elliott

Helping a mate roof a granny flat with a roofing guy. It didn't rain, it kinda spat on the roof, so a tiny, tiny amount and the roof guy got off straight away.  
His previous boss had stayed on a roof when something similar happened and slipped.  Sliced his hand  through from his palm to his wrist on the exposed valley edge, tore his butt on the screw heads and then fell the two stories onto his feet. Pushed his femurs through his pelvis. Never walk again... 
Do not underestimate the danger of any moisture on a steel roof, is the lesson learnt.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Helping a mate roof a granny flat with a roofing guy. It didn't rain, it kinda spat on the roof, so a tiny, tiny amount and the roof guy got off straight away.  
> His previous boss had stayed on a roof when something similar happened and slipped.  Sliced his hand  through from his palm to his wrist on the exposed valley edge, tore his butt on the screw heads and then fell the two stories onto his feet. Pushed his femurs through his pelvis. Never walk again... 
> Do not underestimate the danger of any moisture on a steel roof, is the lesson learnt.

  ...and there are laws about safety rails etc of course, when installing roofs anyway

----------


## Bart1080

> Agree, office job the most dangerous thing is dying from lack of oxygen from talking too much around the photocopier while sipping coffee

  
Apparently the average office worker sitting down all day is now the new "smoking" with long term adverse health effects which often go un-noticed, doesn't affect lost time injury data as no one loses a limb or breaks bone and goes on Workcover whilst recovering.   :Smilie:    https://www.chairoffice.co.uk/blog/d...maging-health/ https://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/...ers-of-sitting

----------


## METRIX

> Apparently the average office worker sitting down all day is now the new "smoking" with long term adverse health effects which often go un-noticed, doesn't affect lost time injury data as no one loses a limb or breaks bone and goes on Workcover whilst recovering.     https://www.chairoffice.co.uk/blog/d...maging-health/ https://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/...ers-of-sitting

  Wouldn't surprise me, I was amazed at one of my check-ups, my Cholesterol was higher than it should be, even though I am constantly on the move.
It was purely diet related, too much red meat and animal products, such as Cheese, full cream milk and takeaway food that contain high levels of Saturated Fat. 
Saturated Fat is what you need to be careful of when looking at food labels (as well as the sugar and sodium content). 
High cholesterol is basically due to plaque build up in your arteries, which is mainly caused by Saturated Fat as the body can't process it efficiently, so it ends up lining the arteries, once blocked it's heart attack time. 
It was an easy fix, moderate exercise and diet change, ie minimise eating animal based products, eat more vegetables / non dairy products, try to stay away from fast foods as these are literally the killer.
They not only have massive levels of saturated fat, they also have high levels of sugar and sodium so overall not a good combination to stay healthy. 
There are heaps of alternate products out there nowadays. 
Within three months the level had come back down to under the recommended levels. 
Purple Wiggle had a heart attack on stage, even though he is constantly basically exercising as part of his job.
He was on a show the other day, and said it was due to his diet, a piece of plaque broke off one of the arteries while he was jumping around on stage and blocked it, lucky there were medical people in the audience. 
I urge anyone who has a primarily meat / dairy based diet to have a cholesterol check, it's an easy blood sample, the results could literally save your life, it costs nothing. 
I have a test every six months now to be sure.
It's a silent killer as you can be slim, medium or large on the outside and not have any idea what's going on inside. 
I know two guys who have had heart attack, one had to have pacemaker so he must have been really bad, both say they have never been the same after it.

----------


## Moondog55

I have started on the new firepit surround, first time mortaring in anything. A damned sight harder than it looks on U-Tube videos and it going to look very "rustic" when it's finished.
1500 diametre and about yay high at the the back, when all the blocks are up I'll sparge the inside to hide my bad blocklaying

----------


## METRIX

> I have started on the new firepit surround, first time mortaring in anything. A damned sight harder than it looks on U-Tube videos and it going to look very "rustic" when it's finished.
> 1500 diametre and about yay high at the the back, when all the blocks are up I'll sparge the inside to hide my bad blocklaying

  Are you using the right sand, it makes a huge difference in useability

----------


## Moondog55

No; I'm using totally the wrong sand, I know that, but I'm using what I have.
Cecile says that it looks OK tho.

----------


## METRIX

> No; I'm using totally the wrong sand, I know that, but I'm using what I have.
> Cecile says that it looks OK tho.

  Wrong sand makes the job 10 times harder, brickie's sand makes the world of difference as it has clay in it, the mix is smooth and easy to trowel, plus it doesn't unworkable as quick as regular sand. 
You can try adding a bit of Bycol to compensate for the wrong sand, but it still not as good.

----------


## Moondog55

What's Bycol? Is it similar to Bondcrete as I am using that already,  also using a high lime ratio.
I was going to buy a bag of kaolin but nobody in Geelong has any in stock and we didn't want to wait any longer.

----------


## Moondog55

OK Found it Products | Diggers Bycol | Recochem - Australia

----------


## Marc

> I urge anyone who has a primarily meat / dairy based diet to have a cholesterol check, it's an easy blood sample, the results could literally save your life, it costs nothing. 
> I have a test every six months now to be sure..

  Good that you could get on top of this Metrix.
Test is a good first step, however no meat or low fat is not a guarantee. Cholesterol is produced by the body for essential metabolic functions, and plaque formation is a response from inflamed arteries to mention one reason. Vegetarians can have plaques, and meat eaters can have cholesterol up to 8 or 10 and no plaque. 
It's a complex issue that is poorly understood and one that draws strong opposing opinions for a variety of reasons, not the least commercial ones.

----------


## Bedford

> both say they have never been the same after it.

  Were they sent off to counseling, because that will cause it.......

----------


## Moondog55

Firepit is finally finished. I used a thick lime-wash rather than paint. 
I'll probably do another couple of coats in a week or so.
 I found the lime-wash easy to use with an old floor brush as the applicator. Next job is to join the firepit to the brick paved area. Either buy more solid reds or some concrete squares. Digging that section out and moving all the dirt is todays job

----------


## Marc

Wow ... that's a fire bunker not a fire pit  :Smilie: 
Good job

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looks like a Monument. Nice job Ted!

----------


## METRIX

Moony, curious won't you only get heat out the very front ? what about the other 70%. 
Normal firepits we build have seating around 80% around the fire.

----------


## Moondog55

Faces the patio area where we want the heat focused;  blocks the Southerly wind in winter and besides which it's the look Cecile wanted and that is far more important. 
Part firepit, part folly.

----------


## Cecile

> Faces the patio area where we want the heat focused;  blocks the Southerly wind in winter and besides which it's the look Cecile wanted and that is far more important. 
> Part firepit, part folly.

  Plus, it's normally just the two of us.

----------


## UseByDate

> Plus, it's normally just the two of us.

  Just the two of us. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ0u5c9EF1E

----------


## Whitey66

Use By Date  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exyjaen75jI

----------


## r3nov8or

> Just the two of us. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ0u5c9EF1E

----------


## Cecile

Deteriorated into a musical pun war.  I love it.

----------


## UseByDate

> Deteriorated into a musical pun war.  I love it.

   :What she said:

----------


## ForeverYoung

Recently moved into a place where the water pressure inside the house was marginal but bearable.
Put it on the list along with the marginal but bearable electrics.
All in the fullness of time.
But recently pressure dropping off - upstairs shower almost unusable and even the washing machine downstairs throwing up water inlet faults.
Hmmm. Had already come to the conclusion the previous was a DIY with more arrogance than know-how so thought that might be a good starting point.
Big overgrown block which I haven't been able to address as yet but today I found buried in the yard one of the inline water filter cartridge set ups, like this: 
This is one of 3 under the sink, but I digress.
Also found a ball valve: 
That's handy I thought.
Nope, does nothing but spin.
Ball valve malfunction causing deteriorating pressure?
Tricky to bypass and I don't have a spare handy.
So as a first step I took out the inline filter set up and used the flexible hose on that to reconnect to the ball valve. 
Now I have decent pressure inside the house  :Smilie: 
So filter was reducing pressure too much and as filter got clogged it got even worse?
I wonder how much they reduce pressure by when new? 
Now to wait and see what fails under the extra water pressure - expecting those cartridges under the sink to fail first, hopefully when I am at home.

----------


## Whitey66

> Recently moved into a place where the water pressure inside the house was marginal but bearable.
> Put it on the list along with the marginal but bearable electrics.
> All in the fullness of time.
> But recently pressure dropping off - upstairs shower almost unusable and even the washing machine downstairs throwing up water inlet faults.
> Hmmm. Had already come to the conclusion the previous was a DIY with more arrogance than know-how so thought that might be a good starting point.
> Big overgrown block which I haven't been able to address as yet but today I found buried in the yard one of the inline water filter cartridge set ups, like this: 
> This is one of 3 under the sink, but I digress.
> Also found a ball valve: 
> That's handy I thought.
> ...

  There won't be any difference in the pressure, there will only be a difference in the flow volume so nothing should be damaged by your changes.  
Forever Young - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQi8wEHMm5Y 
Oops, sorry couldn't help it  :Wink:

----------


## Whitey66

> Deteriorated into a musical pun war.  I love it.

  Just so you don't feel left out - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEUSvZtfIDU 
Look what you've started UseBy  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

> Recently moved into a place where the water pressure inside the house was marginal but bearable.
> Put it on the list along with the marginal but bearable electrics.
> All in the fullness of time.
> But recently pressure dropping off - upstairs shower almost unusable and even the washing machine downstairs throwing up water inlet faults.
> Hmmm. Had already come to the conclusion the previous was a DIY with more arrogance than know-how so thought that might be a good starting point.
> Big overgrown block which I haven't been able to address as yet but today I found buried in the yard one of the inline water filter cartridge set ups, like this: 
> This is one of 3 under the sink, but I digress.
> Also found a ball valve: 
> That's handy I thought.
> ...

  Hi Forever ... not sure I understand. You have/had a full house filter wit a 1/4" hose? My whole house filter is about 700mm high and the pipe in and out is 25mm  
Are you sure the valve that failed is a ball  valve? It could be a blade or slide gate valve. You could buy one the same size and pull the old gate out and put a new one in. Not ideal but will work. Meantime you can clean the old gate, grease it and put it back. If it is indeed a ball valve then forget it. Different job. dig around it and take some pictures to see what you have.
The picture above is a sliding gate valve.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> There won't be any difference in the pressure, there will only be a difference in the flow volume so nothing should be damaged by your changes.  
> Forever Young - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQi8wEHMm5Y 
> Oops, sorry couldn't help it

  Thanks, those were the days when I had hair.
Thanks for reminding me.   

> Hi Forever ... not sure I understand. You have/had a full house filter wit a 1/4" hose? My whole house filter is about 700mm high and the pipe in and out is 25mm  
> Are you sure the valve that failed is a ball  valve? It could be a blade or slide gate valve. You could buy one the same size and pull the old gate out and put a new one in. Not ideal but will work. Meantime you can clean the old gate, grease it and put it back. If it is indeed a ball valve then forget it. Different job. dig around it and take some pictures to see what you have.
> The picture above is a sliding gate valve.

  Sorry, was being lazy with the pics.
1/4"hose is one of the 3 under the sink, that one filters the tank water. 
Pics of the scene of the crime:

----------


## Bedford

> Deteriorated into a musical pun war.  I love it.

----------


## MeasureTwice

Replaced about 5sqm of rotted weatherboards over the weekend.  Original 70yr old redgum timber frame is harder than nails!  Predrilled but and hand nailed but the short drill bit length left about 20mm to hammer home!  
I used 65mm x 2.8 but think i'll swap to 50mm x 2.8 for the rest.  I'd be gobsmacked if the pine weatherboards warping force would pull them out

----------


## Moondog55

Redgum framing wouldn't be usual but I swear a few of the timbers here were Ironbark and blunted my carbide saw blade.
Did you try greasing the nails with lanolin? It helps, even baby oil might help a bit but my cousin swore by wool fat as a nail lubricant

----------


## Moondog55

> Thanks, those were the days when I had hair.
> Thanks for reminding me.

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QptZ8tYZAkE

----------


## METRIX

Building a hidden door behind vertical cladding, taken a bit of work but it's getting there.

----------


## r3nov8or

Very nice!!

----------


## METRIX

Mostly finished today.

----------


## phild01

Nice but what a pricey wall!
... and what is in that secret room  :Hmm:

----------


## METRIX

> Nice but what a pricey wall!
> ... and what is in that secret room

  What price can you put on a wall of art

----------


## JB1

Very cool Metrix, 
This your own home or for a customer?  
S

----------


## phild01

Is it tassie oak, I recall you were after some slats recently...it looks darker though!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Reminds me of a bit like a vertical deck but shouldn't need so much maintenance ;-)
I think it should add a lot of value to the house as it shows off your craftsmanship and attention to detail Metrix.

----------


## METRIX

> Is it tassie oak, I recall you were after some slats recently...it looks darker though!

  Not tassie oak, it's a hardwood, not sure what one, the grain is very tight and 99.99% knot free, it looks like western Red Cedar once you apply a clear coat, I really like the colour.

----------


## METRIX

> it shows off your craftsmanship and attention to detail Metrix.

  I need to move the light switch over 3mm so it lines up in the centres of three timbers, it's currently offset by a few mm and is not symmetrical  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

Sloppy , very very sloppy. but the again you work to tolerances of 0.3 mm dont you. :Biggrin:  Looked like cedar to me. How did you attach the boards to the wall. Just nail through and bog?

----------


## Bros

When I first saw that it reminded me of the first control room I worked in many yrs ago.  
It was a timber venner on particle board that had a 1/2 router run through it every inch and gave a similar look, this was 40 yrs ago build before metric.

----------


## METRIX

> When I first saw that it reminded me of the first control room I worked in many yrs ago.  
> It was a timber venner on particle board that had a 1/2 router run through it every inch and gave a similar look, this was 40 yrs ago build before metric.

  It has made a comeback in the last few years especially in commercial situations, residential is just jumping on the bandwagon over the last 18 months.
The last pics are some nice ones that have been done. 
A house I had years ago had plywood wall linings with fake wood veneer that was routed to look like cladding  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin: 
They also seemed to have a LOT of white draws for some reason !!!!! 
And every room had some mural picture, from plants, to the moon, and oceans HA HA HA HA HA HA

----------


## METRIX

> Sloppy , very very sloppy. but the again you work to tolerances of 0.3 mm dont you. Looked like cedar to me. How did you attach the boards to the wall. Just nail through and bog?

  Attached with glue and headless 23Ga gun through the face, the holes are so small no need for patching, I found if you wet the face, the timber swells up around the nail and completely hides it. 
I pre coated the timber with a Matt water based floor polyurethane before attaching

----------


## r3nov8or

> 

  Just thinking, would have been even more impressive if you ran the door all the way to the ceiling 
(It is still impressive  :Smilie:  )

----------


## droog

> I need to move the light switch over 3mm so it lines up in the centres of three timbers, it's currently offset by a few mm and is not symmetrical

  God damn it, cannot un-see that now.  :Upset:

----------


## METRIX

> Just thinking, would have been even more impressive if you ran the door all the way to the ceiling 
> (It is still impressive  )

  I know, I thought about that after I finished, next one I will do that, then it becomes completely invisible.

----------


## METRIX

> God damn it, cannot un-see that now.

  It was actually fluke that it ended up where it did and not half way off one side, easy 2 min fix.
I will send you a pic when it's done so you can breath again  :Smilie: , actually I have been very lucky doing the positions of the points and switches here. 
Every one has ended up only needing a very small adjustment to be bang on in the middle of the tiles etc,

----------


## METRIX

> God damn it, cannot un-see that now.

  There you go  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Now you just need a wood and black striped switch  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bart1080

> I know, I thought about that after I finished, next one I will do that, then it becomes completely invisible.

  You could always paint a black line the same thickness across the entire wall!! I'm sure that would look good providing your looking the other way  :Biggrin:  
Very nice job.  Must have taken for ever to do.  Like the LED lighting that just polishes the entire job off.
How in the world did you get those slabs of stone in the bathroom?....lifted in before the glass was put on??

----------


## droog

> There you go

  Thank god, I will sleep better tonight after seeing that  :Cheers2:  
Just to confirm, you did clock the screws exactly the same each side didn’t you ? :Fingerscrossed:

----------


## METRIX

> T 
> Just to confirm, you did clock the screws exactly the same each side didn’t you ?

  Always

----------


## METRIX

Finished off the main bathroom over Christmas

----------


## sol381

Looks great mate. was expecting the 3 judges from the block to be there critiquing it. Cant really  see from the pics but what is that cornice you used.

----------


## METRIX

Its a shadowline, you can hide LED strips in there, was thinking about putting one on the walk in shower feature wall. 
Tried out a few I have here but the colour is slightly off, so have ordered a new one to match the ones around the mirror and under vanity.
It looks nice with the light glowing from behind the cornice. 
The judges were going to come but they were too busy at "how to be a tosser" school.

----------


## ForeverYoung

what am I up to?
Not too much. 
Went to Greenshed the other day to buy stuff for projects - new handrail, convert some screens to sliders...
The cupboards were bare. 
Is it like that over there on the east coast too?
There w*ere* a few sticks of timber for handrails - 6 pieces, all bent, 1 even broken. 
Want to build a new shed - no steel.
Not so bad since no labour available either.
In round figures prices up 50%.
But no inflation.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...
> The cupboards were bare. 
> Is it like that over there on the east coast too?
> ...
> Want to build a new shed - no steel.
> .

  Bunnings has had everything I've needed over the past two years, but I don't buy much timber there as there are better options near me. But yeah, timber prices are up 
For a shed, I found Simply Sheds (online) were the best value for what I needed recently

----------


## Uncle Bob

I went to our local bunnings a couple of weeks back and the timber yard was nearly completely bare.

----------


## METRIX

> I went to our local bunnings a couple of weeks back and the timber yard was nearly completely bare.

  my local ones were the same but nearly back to Normal now.

----------


## METRIX

So BOM showing 150-200mm rain tomorrow in Sydney, will be interesting to see how correct they are.

----------


## r3nov8or

BOM: the only job where the KPIs allow you to be 60% wrong every day  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> BOM: the only job where the KPIs allow you to be 60% wrong every day

  Only 60%  :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

I've never understood when they say there's a 30%, 50%, 80% chance of rain. Either rains or it doesn't, so it's either 0 or 100% isnt it.

----------


## Bigboboz

Isn't it indicative of their confidence (or not rather) that it will rain? 
So 30% is it's less likely than likely to rain and 70% is it's more likely to rain

----------


## Whitey66

> I've never understood when they say there's a 30%, 50%, 80% chance of rain. Either rains or it doesn't, so it's either 0 or 100% isnt it.

  The key word here is "chance". It's like tossing a coin for heads or tails, you don't say you have a 0% or a 100% chance of getting heads, you have a 50 - 50 chance of getting a heads or a tails. Same thing with rain, and unless the forecasters have a crystal ball or a DeLorean with a flux capacitor fitted they are just doing their best with the equipment, their experience and historic records they have at hand in a very difficult time. Imagine the commotion if they only had 2 options like you said, it's going to rain or it isn't. They would be saying 100% chance of rain every single day just because it might. Being a weather forecaster is probably a bit like being a football referee, everyone wants to bag them out and criticise but nobody wants to take their job.

----------


## ForeverYoung

geez, just got a termite treatment quote for the new place.
seems prices have doubled in the last few years.
treatment guy said the drugs went up 30% last year, and 10% the year before.

----------


## Whitey66

> geez, just got a termite treatment quote for the new place.
> seems prices have doubled in the last few years.
> treatment guy said the drugs went up 30% last year, and 10% the year before.

   And they keep telling us inflation is at 2.5%?? Steel, timber, fuel, groceries etc. etc prices have gone up ridiculously in the last 12 months.
Where do they get this figure of 2.5% from? Same place they get the very incorrectly low unemployment rate I expect  :Rolleyes:

----------


## David.Elliott

Corrugated Zincalume, up from $7 per lm to 13.35. 22mm battens,  up from 6 to $13.
Sticks of moulding, up from 14 to $24

----------


## Moondog55

Not to mention a couple of my regular medications just got bumped from the discounted drugs list and other little annoyances.

----------


## METRIX

> geez, just got a termite treatment quote for the new place.
> seems prices have doubled in the last few years.
> treatment guy said the drugs went up 30% last year, and 10% the year before.

  Get the chemicals yourself, Bunnings are stocking various versions now, as well as other online stockists.
Some nasty chemicals in these products, I don;t know if I would like to handle them.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/search/p...stOrder&page=1

----------


## phild01

> Get the chemicals yourself, Bunnings are stocking various versions now.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/search/p...stOrder&page=1

  I would be wary of some of those products for termite control. Best product to try and get is Termidor, it has fipronil and other ingredients that keeps the fipronil attached to the soil. Termites unwittingly carry this back to the nest and kills the queen. https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/33429687...3ABFBMhMOc_Opf

----------


## METRIX

Lots of kits contain Chlorfluazuron ?, this one from Bunnings contains it as well.  https://superway.com.au/diy-termite-treatment-kit/

----------


## ForeverYoung

> I would be wary of some of those products for termite control. Best product to try and get is Termidor, it has fipronil and other ingredients that keeps the fipronil attached to the soil. Termites unwittingly carry this back to the nest and kills the queen.

  yep, Termidor is the better product.
but then again it all depends on how it is applied, diluted etc.
I have done spot treatments myself many times. 
But the new place needs a proper treatment with perimeter holes drilled etc
I am pretty sure all of the Bunnings ones are local/spot treatment only with no return to nest properties?

----------


## METRIX

> yep, Termidor is the better product.
> but then again it all depends on how it is applied, diluted etc.
> I have done spot treatments myself many times. 
> But the new place needs a proper treatment with perimeter holes drilled etc
> I am pretty sure all of the Bunnings ones are local/spot treatment only with no return to nest properties?

  Nope, they have back to nest killing stations

----------


## ForeverYoung

> Nope, they have back to nest killing stations

  thanks, have been reading up on your link.
will have to follow up on Chlorfluazuron
the greenshed reviews are interesting - operator error?
but the system sounds like something that would suit me if it is effective.

----------


## METRIX

> thanks, have been reading up on your link.
> will have to follow up on Chlorfluazuron
> the greenshed reviews are interesting - operator error?
> but the system sounds like something that would suit me if it is effective.

  I wouldn't believe any of the reviews on there, because Bunnings reviews can put a review of any product without any purchase or proof it did or did not work. 
It's like most online reviews, these can be skewed one way or another, they can also be put up there by professionals to sway people away from using a particular product / service, if it's competing with their business. 
Like anything you would need to do research before purchasing / committing, especially something as critical as termite treatment. 
Take a look at the bad reviews and work out for yourself if these seem genuine, funny how these all seem to have "reviewed" 7 months ago , and don't seem to explain anything, some are just opinions, most are just rubbish do they appear real, I think not.  *Anna* cant string a sentence together, perhaps she has been "affected" by something *Pablo* doesn't explain why, or lead to information that can *Pete* probably already had termites in the house *Mike M* has no explanation why he thinks this *Bobo* is just an opinion 
None of the above are a genuine reviews they are all completely fake IMO  
Take a look at the green pest product, it's well explained on the website, and seems to be well thought out, visual indicator if termites appear, minimal disturbance if detected to kill them. 
They stock Intrigue as a killing agent, but do say on the website they recommend Termidor Dust.  https://greenpest.com.au
Would I recommend you do DIY termite control, your choice, as the results of it not working can be very costly.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> I wouldn't believe any of the reviews on there

  yes, I wasn't being serious  :Wink: 
They were either 5 stars or 1.
I saw where the treatment chemical had to be wetted with unchlorinated water, I wonder how many noticed/did that. 
One of the reasons I want to take responsibility myself is I was in a rental for nearly 10 years (long story) where the respected pest control company came every year and used Bifenthrin which seems to be the go-to chemical because Termidor is so expensive. Tho the owner was religious with treatments and inspections the house got riddled with termites. Inspections and treatments were obviously haphazard. I used to send the owner pics occasionally saying you had better get on to this.

----------


## METRIX

This system appears well sorted, available from Bunnings, would just need to get the dust puffer and poison if termites decided to visit.
It makes sense the explanation of the system and why the other ones can fail, I know termites don't like to be disturbed.  https://greenpest.com.au/about-us/

----------


## phild01

> This system appears well sorted, available from Bunnings, would just need to get the dust puffer and poison if termites decided to visit.
> It makes sense the explanation of the system and why the other ones can fail, I know termites don't like to be disturbed.  https://greenpest.com.au/about-us/

  Not sure why you would want to pay $165 for 6 lumps of timber with a simple plastic cap (times 4 or 5)!

----------


## Bros

> But the new place needs a proper treatment with perimeter holes drilled etc

   I have concrete paths all around my house and wanted a perimeter treatment so I approached a pest person who had a good reputation and he came and looked at it and said if I wanted to drill the holes it would save me money and him time. He gave me his big hammer drill and a new drill and said 10 cm from the wall 20 cm apart call me when you are finished. One section has tiles so I got one of those 10mm diamond plug cutters and drilled a hole where 4 tiles joined and after the injection I filled the top with grout and you would have to look hard to find it.
Mine have been done with Termidor. I believe the latest Termidor is a lot more efficient and you need to drill less holes.

----------


## Bros

> Not sure why you would want to pay $165 for 6 lumps of timber with a simple plastic cap (times 4 or 5)!

  A bit like why people pay exhorbant price for a bottle of water.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> Not sure why you would want to pay $165 for 6 lumps of timber with a simple plastic cap (times 4 or 5)!

  First thing that crossed my mind too.
Seem simple enough at first glance.   

> I have concrete paths all around my house and wanted a perimeter treatment so I approached a pest person who had a good reputation and he came and looked at it and said if I wanted to drill the holes it would save me money and him time. He gave me his big hammer drill and a new drill and said 10 cm from the wall 20 cm apart call me when you are finished. One section has tiles so I got one of those 10mm diamond plug cutters and drilled a hole where 4 tiles joined and after the injection I filled the top with grout and you would have to look hard to find it.
> Mine have been done with Termidor. I believe the latest Termidor is a lot more efficient and you need to drill less holes.

  Yes, thinking of that myself.
For a first treatment the pressure spray does seem to give better protection/depth/spread.
I walked the house perimeter with the guy who came to quote and he just said he would drill here and here and here... He didn't seem to wonder about where the plumbing went for my septics so I wasn't too impressed by that (some run parallel to the wall). And he didn't want to use Termidor, so I guess he is looking for repeat business. When pressed on Termidor he said $500 extra.
I think the number of holes and hole spacing is more to do with soil types etc.

----------


## METRIX

Went to Barangaroo before dinner, and an exhibition as part of the biennale of Sydney titled rivus at the cutaway, it's an impressive oversized exhibition space.

----------


## r3nov8or

Is that the building which was going to be Crown Casino and hotel?

----------


## phild01

> Is that the building which was going to be Crown Casino and hotel?

  Yes. It is not unique and a near copy of a couple of overseas buildings I was trying to find again.

----------


## METRIX

It won the Skyscraper of the year aware in 2020 first time for Australia to win this award, it's an impressive looking building from all angles.
Some hate it some don't I think it looks fantastic.  https://www.emporis.com/awards/2020 
Phil, are you referring to the Lakhta Centre in St Petersburg ?
It's looks sort of like it, but with very angular sides, definitely not as organic looking as One Barangaroo..

----------


## phild01

Not the two I remember and searching did not get it either though there are quite a few of similar type to the one you posted.

----------


## Bigboboz

I don't like it as it as it represents corruption.  Would never have been approved by normal channels and as we've since seen, Crown and Star business models are underpinned by money laundering and preying on gambling addicts.  The flashy restaurants and bars are loss leading smoke and mirrors.

----------


## phild01

> I don't like it as it as it represents corruption. Would never have been approved by normal channels and as we've since seen, Crown and Star business models are underpinned by money laundering and preying on gambling addicts. The flashy restaurants and bars are loss leading smoke and mirrors.

  Agree, normally it would have not been approved but that's government for you.

----------


## ForeverYoung

You never know, one day over here it might rain, and get cold.

----------


## ForeverYoung

It's been a long dry summer, maybe 10mm of rain since last October, so decided it was time to take up this deck since the boards had dried out (no gap when they were wet) ...  
because when I move in last year I found the light fitting in the room below had a few litres of water in it ...  
hammered the boards ends a bit up and cut the nails with the demolition saw ...  
plenty of leaf litter in the metal liner ...  
I figure I can get 5 or 6 boards up without taking off the balustrade or moving the air con unit. And am hoping I will find the leak - I suspect the sparky drilled through the tin-ware when installing the light fitting. Since the fitting has been taken down it hardly leaked at all so maybe the water was finding its way through via the fixings?   
Tin and joists and joist protectors are in better condition than I thought they would be. Take up a few boards another day and see wot's wot.

----------


## ForeverYoung

Well, took up half a dozen boards and no holes in the tinware in the crime vicinity.
By definition water leaks are always difficult?
Rough calcs say there is virtually no gap between the ceiling and the tinware so I thought sparky must have drilled through but can't see it.
New light fittings were put in maybe 8 to 10 years ago by previous owner so 2nd theory is the water accumulated in the light fitting was over a long period?
But where from? 
They installed the air cond about the same time and the water dripped onto the house wall above the boards so I have extended the hose out to the side of the deck
And I have Ormonoided the flashing at the house wall, although it looked okay, but maybe some blowback under the flashing - hard to imagine, but water tricky.

----------


## METRIX

Picked up a new Bosch cold cut off saw, found National Welding Supplies had it for $715, was too far to go to Wetherill Park so went to local Bunnings and got them to do their 10% price beat.
Got it for $660, never seen it under $720 for the last few years, comes with 6 year warranty. 
A regular abrasive saw one will still set you back $350 - $550 they come with a flimsy pressed metal base and make an awful mess of your workshop, with inferior cutting.
This one has a cast base and arm, laser guide, extension arm built in, overall a really nicely made machine.

----------


## Whitey66

> Picked up a new Bosch cold cut off saw, found National Welding Supplies had it for $715, was too far to go to Wetherill Park so went to local Bunnings and got them to do their 10% price beat.
> Got it for $660, never seen it under $720 for the last few years, comes with 6 year warranty.

  Yes Metrix, these are a good unit but they can have issues cutting thinner steel. I bought one from Total Tools that was a shop demo without a blade for $400, I asked them what happened to the blade and they said it got cracked from cutting thin steel studs. When I bought a replacement blade for it, a Diablo 305mm 60 teeth Steel Demon. It was interesting to note that the minimum cut thickness is 1/8" (about 3mm). Have you tried cutting thin stuff with it? because I'm not game as I don't want to have to buy another blade. Some people don't let these saws reach full speed before starting the cut, which is very important with this type of saw. So I don't know if this was the issue with the first blade breaking. 
Edit: I've just checked the Bosch manual and it doesn't seem to give a minimum thickness of cut, but it also doesn't show "C" section in the workpiece dimensions. This leads me to believe that maybe the "C" section stud may not have been securely clamped and this may have caused the original blade to break.

----------


## sol381

Never seen a cold cut saw with laser before. Those cheapie ones ive seen are rubbish. very inaccurate cuts.That one looks pretty flash.

----------


## Whitey66

> Never seen a cold cut saw with laser before. Those cheapie ones ive seen are rubbish. very inaccurate cuts.That one looks pretty flash.

   The laser on mine is perfectly accurate and can be seen in full sunlight.
This saw eats through thick wall RHS and SHS with ease. It actually makes cutting steel fun  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bros

I've used the friction saw to cut steel and the heavy slow speed saw but this looks like something in between.

----------


## METRIX

> I've used the friction saw to cut steel and the heavy slow speed saw but this looks like something in between.

  These are along the lines of the regular abrasive saw, with a motor that runs at 1500 rpm, instead of around 3000 rpm. 
The slower speed allows the use of special tungsten tipped blades, you can't use these blades in the abrasive saws as you will kill the blade with the excessive speed.
The cold cut saws are usually higher quality than abrasive, usually with cast base and arm instead of pressed metal, this one also has additional laser which is a bonus. 
Evolution was the big first player in this segment, they also have a 8" slide version, and have now released a pressed metal base version at around $500. 
The Evolution blades are reasonably priced,  I had a Hitachi abrasive and replaced it with this

----------


## METRIX

> Never seen a cold cut saw with laser before. Those cheapie ones ive seen are rubbish. very inaccurate cuts.That one looks pretty flash.

  Build quality is very high, the laser addition is a bonus but not a must, I looked at the cheapies and decided against them as for not a lot more you get a quality machine with 6 year warranty.

----------


## ForeverYoung



----------


## Whitey66

What were you thinking, removing such a piece of exquisite artwork ??  :Hahaha:

----------


## ForeverYoung

> What were you thinking, removing such a piece of exquisite artwork ??

  I know right.
the art police will be round any minute.

----------


## METRIX

Found an old blackbutt slab offcut in the garage, so decided to flatten it and see what was inside.
Was quite nice, so made three shelves for the new bathroom.

----------


## Bros

What did you do with the cracks?

----------


## METRIX

Filled them with 2-part polyester resin.

----------


## ForeverYoung

Plumber must have forgotten the regs for depth when they laid this pipe, mainline to the house, maybe 100mm underground at the time of laying.  
Will be more careful with the weeding next time.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Plumber must have forgotten the regs for depth when they laid this pipe, mainline to the house, maybe 100mm underground at the time of laying.

  Could be the natural level has been changed too though. The plans may show which.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> Could be the natural level has been changed too though.

  Nope, own fault tho, as I was aware of the issue I just didn't realise where the plumber might have decided to change direction.   

> The plans may show which.

  No plans available (I've tried).

----------


## Whitey66

I'm just in the process of updating my home theatre gear. I was going to buy a new Epson TW9400 projector (faux-k)  and reasonable electric roller screen for just under $7000, but a second hand Epson 5040UBe and 120" Elite Screens electric roller tab tensioned screen came up. It was listed at $3000 but I ended up getting it for $1800 all up as I had to remove it. I need an electric screen as it comes down in front of my 75" Qled TV. My old Epson 8200 projector, electric screen and Yamaha YSP 5100 are making there way down to my man cave to be set up there.
I bought the new Samsung HW-Q990B 11.4.1ch sound bar kit and it is ridiculously good. It supports Dolby Atmos, DTS Etc. and it's all very compact but packs a big punch. It is amazing how they can get this sort of sound out of such a small system.
I've never been a fan of sound bars and only bought my last one as the room it is in is also a general lounge room and the Mrs doesn't like big speakers, amps-receivers everywhere. But after buying this, I'm a sound bar convert. I'm using an Nvidia Shield Pro to pump the 1080p, 4K pictures and Dolby Atmos and DTS sound and these are also a great unit for the miniature size. If anyone is interested I'll put some pics up in the Home Theatre section.

----------


## Moondog55

Always interested in other peoples systems and set-ups

----------


## ForeverYoung

Put a new chain on the chainsaw.
Playday tomorrow.  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:  :Xmastree:

----------


## Bros

> Put a new chain on the chainsaw.
> Playday tomorrow.

  Electric or petrol?

----------


## ForeverYoung

> Electric or petrol?

----------


## Bros

> 

   Sorry to hear that.

----------


## Whitey66

> Sorry to hear that.

  Alert to Admins, I think John2b may have hacked Bros' account??   :Shock:

----------


## Bros

> Alert to Admins, I think John2b may have hacked Bros' account??

  I'm electric man, but it is a bridge to far to go to cars yet.  
Electric, plug it in and away it goes, starting chainsaws is like starting whipper snippers, it is somewhat of an ordeal.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I'm electric man, but it is a bridge to far to go to cars yet.  
> Electric, plug it in and away it goes, starting chainsaws is like starting whipper snippers, it is somewhat of an ordeal.

  I have ALDI petrol mower, chainsaw and whipper snipper, and all start first go after priming, each and every time. Have done for years. Bloody amazing for the price!

----------


## Marc

Do you still have the wood chipper?

----------


## ForeverYoung

> I'm electric man, but it is a bridge to far to go to cars yet.  
> Electric, *plug it in* and away it goes, starting chainsaws is like starting whipper snippers, it is somewhat of an ordeal.

  Bought the Husqi about 12 years ago. 
Always starts 1st go; only problems I have ever had is when I had it serviced because I didn't have time myself. (They had kids out the back doing the service and reassembled with bits left out  :Confused: ). I got the special screwdrivers to adjust the carb off ebay and never looked back.
Whipper snipper starts 1st go too - same age. 
I do use the chainsaw less these days cause I am now on a smaller bush block and I have learnt to use my battery demolition saw for the small stuff. 
Are the battery chainsaws any good? Hard to imagine they are.
"Plug it in"?... extension leads, and falling branches - no thanks. No to mention the distance to a GPO.

----------


## Bros

> Are the battery chainsaws any good? Hard to imagine they are.
> "Plug it in"?... extension leads, and falling branches - no thanks. No to mention the distance to a GPO.

   A friend of mine who goes free camping in his caravan says this one for for cutting firewood.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-px...-only_p3381037

----------


## r3nov8or

> Do you still have the wood chipper?

  Me? Yes, electric Ozito/Bunnings. Great machine. Used it a few times in winter after trimming trees. Anything bigger than 30mm thick goes on the fire pit wood pile

----------


## David.Elliott

Nephew bought the Stihl battery chainsaw and I was dismissive until we did 4hours of reasonable cutting on one charge. Colour me impressed.
They do like to be kept clean in the drive area, built up sawdust in there drags the drive and drains the battery.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> Nephew bought the Stihl battery chainsaw and I was dismissive until we did 4hours of reasonable cutting on one charge. Colour me impressed.
> They do like to be kept clean in the drive area, built up sawdust in there drags the drive and drains the battery.

  What size battery was that?
Chain oil and sawdust - the worst aspects of a chainsaw.

----------


## David.Elliott

Dunno the battery, it was a 20" bar...it did cost him just over $1000.00 as I recall.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I have ALDI petrol mower, chainsaw and whipper snipper, and all start first go after priming, each and every time. Have done for years. Bloody amazing for the price!

  Should clarify, re the chainsaw. The chain tightening 'stop' was plastic out of the box, or was missing a piece of steel in manufacture. Couldn't work out why I couldn't tighten it without it loosening quickly. Pulled it apart, found the problem (the mechanism had pushed through the plastic!) and slid in a piece of steel to form the stop. It's been great since. My first chainsaw so I was pretty impressed with myself. Cost $129, and about $200 in labour to work it out, and learnt a fair bit along the way  :Biggrin:

----------


## ForeverYoung

My new chain cuts like a butterknife now. 
Decided to do a bit more today; on a tree that had some dying branches next to my new shed site.
Figured better now than later on top of the new shed (yet to be built).
Loped some 70mm dia 4 to 5 metres branches off.
Then got the ladder up higher, maybe 6 metres off the ground.
Climbed up to inspect before tieing the ladder off.
The victim branch was about 300mm dia. Came out horizontal to the trunk for about 450mm then went straight up about 6 metres.
I figured a straight cut and it would fall out a bit before straight down.
I was a bit nervous and not 100% sure so I chickened out.
It might come straight down and bring some stuff with it. Me included. 
On the plus side there are some huge white gums next to it and it can buffer/bumper them if they drop a few branches. 
Might think about felling the whole thing.
These things are always a lot bigger on the ground  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

On a walk today, spotted a unit build on a subdivision. Concrete slab as expected, but first time I've ever seen the garage floor 50mm higher than the living quarters! There's a fair slope down the driveway towards the house. All I can imagine is a flooded house even in normal heavy rain. Will be very interested in how they manage the water at the garage door

----------


## Moondog55

I've started work on the vegie garden and the chook run. Starting with fence to divide the yard into chooks and veggies.
Bought lots of seed potatoes and grow bags. Hoping to feed ourselves partly over the summer. Haven't bought the hens yets but in the planning and prepping stages. Been a busy few days actually and I really enjoyed my first beer in about 3 months.

----------


## ForeverYoung

> Dunno the battery, it was a 20" bar...it did cost him just over $1000.00 as I recall.

  I just had a look at the Milwaukee batteries, biggest is 12amp at $270.
On a chainsaw doubt if you would get an afternoon out of that?

----------


## ForeverYoung

Sense prevailed.
Working at ground level is safer.
Before:  
After: 
Would have been 15m
A lot dead at the top, which was my worry.
Also had some dead branches hanging it in from the big white gum behind it. 
After After:

----------


## ForeverYoung



----------

